# iPhone, vous en pensez quoi? Critique, test, reaction... tout est l



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

tout est dans la question, le nouveau iphone de apple vient de sortir,

apple se lance dans un tout nouveau march&#233; avec pas mal de concurent, main dans la mains avec google et yahoo, apple va t'il reussir sont pari, conquerir le march&#233; des telephone portable?

prix final: 499 dollar pour le 4go, 599dollar pour le 8go...

mathias


----------



## jem25 (9 Janvier 2007)

je trouve ca un peu chère quanbd même mais bon y'a pas mal de truc dedans....


----------



## saturnin (9 Janvier 2007)

Toute façon ça sort que dans 1 an :sleep:


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

a ce propos un ans c'est un peu bcp non?

mat


----------



## Manu (9 Janvier 2007)

Je vous jure que je n'avais jamais vu  cet iphone et pourtant ......

Tout ce qui s'y trouve, je l'ai prédit.

Entre autre le look dashboard. J'avais souligné le fait que es widgets sont très bien adaptés à ce genre de produit.

Le fait d'utiliser une version de mac OS X suffisait à fire d'iPhone un smartphone inégalé par la qualité de l'interface graphique.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est le premier téléphone qui me donne envie.  
Raaa vous avez le site d'Apple US ?


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

moi je pige pas un telephone joli comme ca, inovant qui sort EN DECEMBRE PROCHAIN!!!!


mais ca sers a quoi? un apn de 2 megapixel = completement depassé
un gps......... meme pas, un desighn apple........... meme pas. je comprend plus la logike apple sans parler d'une keynote a 2 balle qui sors 2 gadget meme pas un truc lié a un MAC....


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

Completement bluff&#233; et sous le charme ... c'est juste exceptionnel et il me reste un an pour &#233;conomiser !!! :love:

J'attend juste de voir si il y aura possibilit&#233; d'applications pros ; le calendrier c'est bien mais quid des taches ou encore de lecteur de fichier Office (Word, Excel), voir PDF ? ... a priori si &#231;a tourne sous OSX &#231;a doit &#234;tre faisable.


Edit : je voudrait juste rajouter par rapport aux remarque sur l'APN ; certes &#231;a n'est que 2 Mpx ... mais bon, qui prend de "vrais" photo avec son portable ? Perso c'est pour les d&#233;lires ou les tronches de mes pote(esse)s. Et puis, mon P990 integre un 2Mpx et le r&#233;sultat est pas trop d&#233;geu (pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone).
Pour prendre de bonnes photo, rien ne vaut un vrai APN.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je vous jure que je n'avais jamais vu  cet iphone et pourtant ......
> 
> Tout ce qui s'y trouve, je l'ai pr&#233;dit.
> 
> ...




Je confirme.
Manu est un fin visionnaire!  
_cf post "O&#249; l'on reparle de l'iPhone"_


----------



## otop (9 Janvier 2007)

salu!
pour ma part je le trouve vraiment monstreux , j'esperais juste un iPDA , la c'est un téléphone qui fait tout . Aparement l'apareil respecte la facilité d'utilisation c'est a mon avis une tuerie.

2 points negatif , le prix qui est vraiment exagéré et qui va faire fuir beacoup de clients potentiel et le disc dur un peu faiblard.


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

hum, ca sert a koi un ipod ecran large avec 8go alor qu'il y a un ipod 40go ecran petit... ya pas une contradiction la?



mat


----------



## Frodon (9 Janvier 2007)

Perso, j'ai encore trop de question en suspend pour me faire une id&#233;e, tel que:

- Quels sont les capacit&#233;s de cet OS X Mobile (car Apple a beau dire que c'est OS X, c'est une version mobile et forcement ca fait pas la m&#234;me chose que la version Desktop)

- Notamment, est ce programmable, quels sont les APIs, et quand est ce le kit de dev sera dispo???

Ils ont s&#233;rieusement int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; ce que cela soit programmable et &#224; rendre le kit de dev dispo rapidement, sinon ce produit perdra enormement d'int&#233;ret (ca ne serait alors pas un SmartPhone, mais un telephone normal avec des logiciels inclus un peu plus pouss&#233;s que les autres).

Ensuite, des questions d'ordre plus g&#233;n&#233;rique:

- Excelente id&#233;e d'utiliser le doigt pour piloter le telephone, mais j'espere pour eux qu'ils ont choisit une mati&#232;re facilement nettoyable et o&#249; on peut rerendre un minimum de visibilit&#233; de l'ecran d'un coup de doigt (un peu comme sur un certain nombre de telephone comme les sony ericsson).

- Est il compatible Java, c'est &#224; dire peut on installer les applications Java pour Mobile qui existent d&#233;j&#224;? Ca serait bien, surtout qu'au d&#233;but, et en esperant qu'il soit programmable, la logith&#232;que native va &#234;tre tr&#232;s limit&#233;.

- On m'a dit que l'operateur pour l'Europe serait un certain "4Cal", c'est quoi ce truc??? Vas t'on vraiment le voir en France? Ou Jamais??? C'est &#224; ce demander...

- Il est HORS DE PRIX! (surtout sachant que c'est un prix avec engagement de deux ans, du moins pour les U.S).

Bref, encore beaucoup de questions, qui m'empeche de donner un avis objectif pour le moment...


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

un sacrément beau joujou........ 
-La localisation, ca se passe comment? gps??? ils en parlent pas.. ca serait beau pour l'utiliser en gps! 
-La baterie, fixe comme sur les ipod ou amovible?? impossible de trouver la moindre photo du dos de l'iphone..
-pourquoi si tard?? ils en gardent sous le coude a mon avis, ils ont pas tout dévoilé (ptetre pour ca qu'on peut pas voir le dos encore...) ... faudrait pas qu'ils se fassent doubler par d'autres concurents.. (quoi que ya pas trop de soucis a se faire là!)

voilà pour mes interrogations....
++


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve que cet iPhone est tr&#232;s complet, impressionnat et &#224; la pointe de la technologie. Il regroupe tout ce qu'on pourrait souhaiter dans un smartphone digne de se nom.
Cependant j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un look blanc, plus dans le style de certains des projets que l'on trouve sur le net, et avec un vrai clavier, qwerty si possible, faisant toute la surface du smartphone (un systeme de clavier coulissant sous le smartphone).
Je pense notament &#224; la r&#233;daction de sms qui ne doit pas &#234;tre si ais&#233;e en cas de frappe rapide et fr&#233;qence &#233;lev&#233;e.
Ma seule critique est donc au point de vue esth&#233;tique de l'appareil. Je suis pleinement satisfait de ce qu'il a dans le ventre.
En ce qui concerne le prix, il me semble sinon justifi&#233; du moins acceptable compte tenu de ceux pratiqu&#233;s par d'autres firmes produisant des smartphone.

Quand je pense aux iPhone disponible sur eBay  Ils doivent faire de dr&#244;le de t&#234;te ceux qui les ont achet&#233;s (ou tent&#233;s...pcq &#231;a me parait louche ce truc...)


----------



## alaix (9 Janvier 2007)

Un an c'est trop long! mais pour ma part je préfère le voir en vrai  donc j'attends un an


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

guigus31 a dit:


> un sacrément beau joujou........
> -La localisation, ca se passe comment? gps??? ils en parlent pas.. ca serait beau pour l'utiliser en gps!
> -



C'est par géolocalisation, donc nan, pas de GPS. ça fonctionne en cherchant l'antenne relai la + proche (donc + ou - précis selon si tu te trouves en ville ou en rase campagne).


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

evidement personne ne peut avoir un avis objectif, pour cela on devra attendre au minimum les tests de certain site serieux.

moi je suis agreablement surpris du fait que aple attaque un nouveau march&#233;, agreablement conquis par cette tactique d'approche pour rendre mac os x utilisable par tous sans pour autant acheter un mac. maintenant les utilisateur pc utilisant un iphone pourront plus dire osx je sais pas comment c'est.

j'aurais &#233;t&#233; plus content avec un appareil qui me sort un desktop mac os x avec tout les raccourci que jadore sous osx. la pour moi c'est un telephone comme un autre avec pour seul difference la pomme au dos et les widgets.

pourquoi google et apple ne font pas un iphone en incluant un systeme de navigation utilisant les carte de google. ca serait un point tr&#233;s positif, et ont est en droit de se demander pourquoi ca n'est pas inclus A CE PRIX.

bref avec du recul on y verra plus clair...


mat


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

evidement personne ne peut avoir un avis objectif, pour cela on devra attendre au minimum les tests de certain site serieux.

moi je suis agreablement surpris du fait que aple attaque un nouveau marché, agreablement conquis par cette tactique d'approche pour rendre mac os x utilisable par tous sans pour autant acheter un mac. maintenant les utilisateur pc utilisant un iphone pourront plus dire osx je sais pas comment c'est.

j'aurais été plus content avec un appareil qui me sort un desktop mac os x avec tout les raccourci que jadore sous osx. la pour moi c'est un telephone comme un autre avec pour seul difference la pomme au dos et les widgets.

pourquoi google et apple ne font pas un iphone en incluant un systeme de navigation utilisant les carte de google. ca serait un point trés positif, et ont est en droit de se demander pourquoi ca n'est pas inclus A CE PRIX.

bref avec du recul on y verra plus clair...


mat


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

Effectivement, cher pour un telephone, mais redoutable s'ils ont cette simplicité 
oui, j'espere que ce macos sera programmable, et aussi possede certaines autres fonctions, (un terminal ARD  )  et une console (Terminal)
Sinon, tres content de cette annonce, meme s'ils auraient pu caser autre chose avec (dans le Keynote)

@Frodon: dans l'etat actuel des choses (avec ce qu'on sait) tu l'acheterais, maintenant?


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> pourquoi google et apple ne font pas un iphone en incluant un systeme de navigation utilisant les carte de google. ca serait un point trés positif, et ont est en droit de se demander pourquoi ca n'est pas inclus A CE PRIX.
> 
> bref avec du recul on y verra plus clair...
> 
> ...



Il faurait que google augmente la précision de ses cartes chez nous alors. Pcq la ce n'est pas toujours au point. Dommage pour le gps, je pensais que c'était dedans.
J'espère qu'on aura assez vite plus d'info sur ce qu'ils comptent mettre comme hardware dedans.

En ce qui concerne Mac Os X Mobile (si on peut déjà l'appeller comme ça), ça me fait plus penser à une sorte de FrontRow revu et amélioré que vraiment un Mac Os X


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

perso premiere foix que en comparant fake sur le net et vrai iphone, je prefer les fake!?


----------



## Frodon (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> moi je suis agreablement surpris du fait que aple attaque un nouveau marché, agreablement conquis par cette tactique d'approche pour rendre mac os x utilisable par tous sans pour autant acheter un mac. maintenant les utilisateur pc utilisant un iphone pourront plus dire osx je sais pas comment c'est.



Oui sauf que ca n'est pas OS X tel qu'on le connait dans ce téléphone. Et en fait ca serait techniquement infaisable un appareil mobile de ce type avec le vrai OS X. On peut s'en approcher niveau interface, mais niveau fonctionnel les composants, et notamment CPU, adapté à ce genre d'appareil n'ont clairement pas la puissance suffisante pour cela.

Il s'agit donc évodement d'un nouvel OS, qui ressemble à OS X tel qu'on le connait, mais n'est en aucun cas OS X tel qu'on le connait. Surtout ne pas se faire avoir et croire qu'il s'agit vraiment du OS X que vous connaissez, juste parce que Apple a décidé de ne pas lui attribuer de nom spécifique.


----------



## Frodon (9 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @Frodon: dans l'etat actuel des choses (avec ce qu'on sait) tu l'acheterais, maintenant?



Bah non, j'en sais pas assez pour m&#234;me y penser et le prix est un &#233;norme frein de toute, &#224; ce prix l&#224; tu r&#233;fl&#233;chit avant d'acheter et tu t'assure que vraiment le produit va te satisfaire fonctionnellement. 

Il couterait 50 Euros, oui j'acheterais peut &#234;tre avec le peu qu'on sait parce que le rapport qualit&#233;/prix serait alors incomparable, mais bon il serait aussi sous-evalu&#233; niveau prix dans ce cas


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah non, j'en sais pas assez pour même y penser et le prix est un *énorme* frein de toute.



Le mot est adapté...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> En ce qui concerne Mac Os X Mobile (si on peut déjà l'appeller comme ça), ça me fait plus penser à une sorte de FrontRow revu et amélioré que vraiment un Mac Os X


Ben c'est quand même un os complet derrière parce que il y a safari, mail, rss, chat, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple s'amuserait à réinventer la roue (si je puis dire )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah non, j'en sais pas assez pour m&#234;me y penser et le prix est un &#233;norme frein de toute, &#224; ce prix l&#224; tu r&#233;fl&#233;chit avant d'acheter et tu t'assure que vraiment le produit va te satisfaire fonctionnellement.
> 
> Il couterait 50 Euros, oui j'acheterais peut &#234;tre avec le peu qu'on sait parce que le rapport qualit&#233;/prix serait alors incomparable, mais bon il serait aussi sous-evalu&#233; niveau prix dans ce cas



Peut-&#234;tre que je me trompe mais je n'ai pas l'impression que la concurrence soit moins ch&#232;re&#8230;


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> ...Le fait d'utiliser une version de mac OS X suffisait &#224; faire d'iPhone un smartphone in&#233;gal&#233; par la qualit&#233; de l'interface graphique.



Par contre comme &#231;a se passe, est ce que je peux installer n'importe quelle appli sur cet iphone ? (bon je me doute que non, mais je lance le d&#233;bat  )

Je viens de passer 15 minutes sur le site d'apple, ce qu'ils ont r&#233;ussi &#224; faire est tout bonnement ahurissant.

la roue de l'ipod est morte rien que &#231;a, et la navigation se fait comme sur un vrai album en tournant la pochette et en regardant les titres !

rien que &#231;a, et la navigation entre albums se fait en passant d'une pochette &#224; une autre ou via une liste, c'est tout bonnement immense, et je ne d&#233;cris que l'ipod ...

tiens je rajoute aussi le capteur qui fait tourner l'orientation de l'image automatiquement...

*quelle est aujourd'hui le lecteur mp3 qui peux se targuer d'une telle ergonomie ?*


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben c'est quand même un os complet derrière parce que il y a safari, mail, rss, chat, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple s'amuserait à réinventer la roue (si je puis dire )



A oui non ça c'est sur ! je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point, mais un desktop m'aurait bien plus, avec un mini dock comme celui d'Os X, et un look plus proche de celui d'Os X de par les couleurs (look aluminium brushed comme dans le finder et autre)...
Mais peut-être que Léopard nous fera la surprise d'avoir une interfaçe plus dans le look de l'iPhone


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

FrontRow est a peine une application 
Je pense que c'est bien macos allegé (et bien sur, modifié ) mais quand meme un UNIX, etc

Un terminal  et aussi un terminal ARD


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> A oui non ça c'est sur ! je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point, mais un desktop m'aurait bien plus, avec un mini dock comme celui d'Os X, et un look plus proche de celui d'Os X de par les couleurs (look aluminium brushed comme dans le finder et autre)...
> Mais peut-être que Léopard nous fera la surprise d'avoir une interfaçe plus dans le look de l'iPhone



Ah non! pas d'accord!  J'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas vu la démo, on ne manipule pas un téléphone comme un ordi avec une souris.


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Un terminal  et aussi un terminal ARD



J'espère ! Sinon je sens bien le dual boot Mac Os Mobile / Linux 
Un mode single user sur l'iPhone, ça pourrait être comique...


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

la concurence propose la meme chose au meme prix sans contrat telephonique avec windows mobile qui possede l'interface de windows! 

donc la concurence, en terme de prix fait mieux, mais c'est pareil pour l'ipod, ce qui fait la difference et je parle uniquement pour l'ipod c'est l'ergonomie, la compatibilit&#233; et le design (surtout).

mat


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2007)

des exemples ?


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> J'espère ! Sinon je sens bien le dual boot Mac Os Mobile / Linux
> Un mode single user sur l'iPhone, ça pourrait être comique...





Peut on esperer un "bootcamp mobile" pour pouvoir enfin instaler windows mobile sur nos Iphones ??? :rateau::rateau:


----------



## rockindé (9 Janvier 2007)

Cela pourrait être mon premier portable mais le prix et l' engagement de deux ans sont un frein, et des options "appareil photo intégré", etc... que je trouve ridicule, car de faible qualité bref du light svp...D' ici qu' il sorte...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> la concurence propose la meme chose au meme prix sans contrat telephonique avec windows mobile qui possede l'interface de windows!



Bon faut arrêter là, il n'y a rien qui égale l'iPhone à l'heure actuelle Hormis les questions légtimes de Frodon, ce téléphone a tellement d'avance technologique, je vois pas qui le concurrence.


----------



## flotow (9 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah non! pas d'accord!  J'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas vu la démo, on ne manipule pas un téléphone comme un ordi avec une souris.



La démo, comme tu dis, n'est pas encore dispo donc, je sais pas ou tu l'as vu, a part sur les sites qui ont retracé le keynote



elfanor a dit:


> la concurence propose la meme chose au meme prix sans contrat telephonique avec windows mobile qui possede l'interface de windows!
> 
> donc la concurence, en terme de prix fait mieux, mais c'est pareil pour l'ipod, ce qui fait la difference et je parle uniquement pour l'ipod c'est l'ergonomie, la compatibilité et le design (surtout).
> 
> mat



Je ne sais pas ce que propose la concurrence pour le telephone.
Par contre, l'iPod, c'est la marque, le design, et aussi, la navigation  (la marque, 50%, le design 25% et la navigation, 25% - pour moi  - )
C'est dingue comme je suis influencable


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> des exemples ?





http://www.linternaute.com/hightech/mobiles/telephones-mobiles/selections/05/smartphones.shtml


les voici les exemples, sans contrats, et pour les prix :

http://www.monsieurprix.com/hardware/gen/140047.html


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est dingue comme je suis influencable



elle rend completement gaga cette compagnie.......:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La démo, comme tu dis, n'est pas encore dispo donc, je sais pas ou tu l'as vu, a part sur les sites qui ont retracé le keynote




Dans le lien du paragraphe que tu cites?


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

clique sur un des quatres logos en haut a droite....


edit: quelqu'un en sais plus sur le dos de l'iphone? on a vu que la face et les cot&#233;s pour le moment... on nous cache quelque chose! non?


----------



## Pooley (9 Janvier 2007)

rockindé a dit:


> Cela pourrait être mon premier portable mais le prix et l' engagement de deux ans sont un frein, et des options "appareil photo intégré", etc... que je trouve ridicule, car de faible qualité bref du light svp...D' ici qu' il sorte...



ce prix ne concerne que le marché americain avec des forfaits specifiques, si quelqu'un est foutu de nous dire comment marchent les forfaits la bas ca aiderait.

faut pas se leurrer, quand on voit les prix en france et ce que font le soperateurs, on peut s'attendre a une baisse du prix du telephone avec l'engagement telephonique.

alors arretez un peu pour le prix, on ne connait pas celui qui nous sera proposé.

cela dit je le veux sous mon sapin ce bijou


----------



## jeremyl (9 Janvier 2007)

Je dois switcher en fin de mois ( attente d'immatriculation URSAFF :hein sur un macbook pro 17'. Je parcours ce forum depuis quelques mois maintenant ( au moins 4) et je suis vraiment seduit par apple, c'est avec une grande folie que j'ai suivi la montée en puissance  jusqu'a la keynote. 

Maintenant mon avis de " monsieur tout le monde" ou juste a peine drogué du monde Apple:

L'iphone est revolutionnaire pour apple, aucun doute, nouveau marché, nouveau nom etc...

Mais je trouve pas que ce telephone ce soit la grosse revolution, c'est vrai que l'avenir est au "tout-mobile" et que Steve a bien envie de de pas se laisser bouffer par Bill sur ce nouveau terrain, ok bonne guerre commerciale. 

Mais pour un *MAC*world, je trouve ca super just d'annoncer un telephone haut de gamme pour homme d'affaires ( qui a besoin de tant de fonctions sur un tel) et un iTv pas vraiment utile ( comment vendre une boite qui sert a acheter du contenu...) vu la progression de la diffusion tele par les fai.

Quel dommage, de ne pas voir un petit bout d'ordinateur, de "nouveautés" logicielles. Je ne vois pas la veritable revolution pour l'utilisateur, mais pour Apple oui.


Un petit peu decu par tant de battage a la "cote obsur de la force" pour un portable.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit il est clair que le futur sera Apple ou ne sera pas! Avez remarquez que dans tout les films d'anticipation ou de Science-fiction toute les ordinateurs ont leur petite pomme  et bien ils y arriveront!!!

Bon il est quand meme magnifique cet Iphone, a quand le ITshirt 80 gig pour aller surfer sur ma Iboard avec mon Imaillotdebain Wifi....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux quis veulent un portable, c'est vraiment épressionnant ce que cette petite bête peut faire.... Je suis triste cependant, pas de nouveau ipod "wide" et rien sur les Mac


----------



## Manu (9 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso, j'ai encore trop de question en suspend pour me faire une idée, tel que:
> 
> - Quels sont les capacités de cet OS X Mobile (car Apple a beau dire que c'est OS X, c'est une version mobile et forcement ca fait pas la même chose que la version Desktop)
> 
> ...



1 - il utilise webkit. Cela veut dire qu'avec Flex builder d'Adobe tu peux développer des applis qui tournent dessus.
2 -  Tu peux utiliser dashcode pour développer les widgets. A la sortie de Leopard quiconque avec Web clip peut se faire des widgets.
3 - Il utilise des apis Core animation donc programmable avec XCode.

Bref il y a de quoi faire. rien que le nombre de widgets....


----------



## Charled (9 Janvier 2007)

guigus31 a dit:


> un sacrément beau joujou........
> 
> []
> -pourquoi si tard?? ils en gardent sous le coude a mon avis, ils ont pas tout dévoilé (ptetre pour ca qu'on peut pas voir le dos encore...) ... faudrait pas qu'ils se fassent doubler par d'autres concurents.. (quoi que ya pas trop de soucis a se faire là!)



C'est Apple qui te répond à l'adresse : apple.com/iphone
"This device has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. This device is not, and may not be, offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained."

Ils n'ont pas encore les autorisations techniques de mise sur le marché.


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Tr&#232;s s&#233;duisant ce nouvel appareil, et ce &#224; la simple lecture des quelques pages de pr&#233;sentation du site Apple US. Encore une fois, Apple simplifie tout :


 Plus besoin de savoir si on d&#233;verrouille avec * Ok ou avec # ou autre bizarrerie, l&#224; on glisse le doigt ! Mieux que Nokia ou Siemens !
 On tourne les pochettes avec les doigts fa&#231;on FrontRow : la simplicit&#233; absolue, mieux que l'iPod !
 Si on tourne l'appareil, l'affichage tourne de m&#234;me, tout simplement ! R&#233;jouissons nous, voil&#224; l'iPod Vid&#233;o dont on r&#234;vait qui viens d'arriver !
 Si on approche l'appareil de l'oreille, l'&#233;cran s'&#233;teint et se verrouille, ah mince impossible de naviguer sur internet avec les oreilles, en revanche parfait pour utiliser le joujou en t&#233;l&#233;phone !
 Chouette on retrouve iCal, Mail, Carnet d'adresses - c'est bien Mac &#231;a, tout marche, voil&#224; tout, c'est toujours comme &#231;a sous Mac !

Euh sinon des t&#233;l&#233;phones portables avec appareil photo &#224; plus de 2 M&#233;ga pixels &#231;a existe ?! :hein:


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

moi jai juste deux choses à dire: ce tel est parfait, la deuxième: il est inabordable!


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Et je suis tout &#224; fait daccord, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s d&#233;cevant qu'on est pas eu plus de chose mac...


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

Rien qu'a premiere vu, c'est pas mal.
Mais bon, le prix est assez consequent, et est-ce un vrai PDA ?

A ce que l'on voit, on peut prendre des notes, mail, agenda, quelques gadgets, a peine mieux qu'un mobile "normal" aujourd'hui, si ce n'est le Mac OS X portable, of course, mais ce n'est pas suffisant pour le prix.

Il pourait devenir une vrai bombe a quelques conditions:

Si il est programmable, donc Apple sort vite des APIs et une update d'Xcode et de Interface Builder.
Si les widgets dashboard soit utilisable directement: en soit ce n'est que des techno web + un peu de partis spécifique a Mac OS donc ?

Sinon, je me demande si c'est un darwin light qu'il y a dedans ? (donc peut-être avoir un terminal :rateau: )


----------



## Manu (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui sont déçus par le Keynote, c'est vraiment qu'ils ne connaisent PAS DU TOUT Steve jobs. 

l'iPhone c'est SON Next Big Thing. et pour rien au monde il n'aurait dilué l'effet qu'il a crée avec la présentation  de son JOUJOU  par d'autres annonces.


----------



## jphg (9 Janvier 2007)

1. Je veux la version nano de cet iphone. m'en fous de la vidéo :rateau: "introducing iPhone nano", qui me fait le fake ?!

2. mdr ! : "Le record de connectés est de 1550, Aujourd'hui à 18h15. (stat macgé)"

3. le LG-Prada est assez proche, je persiste ! (même si, ok, Apple est plus mieux, je suis d'acc)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> http://www.linternaute.com/hightech/mobiles/telephones-mobiles/selections/05/smartphones.shtml
> 
> 
> les voici les exemples, sans contrats, et pour les prix :
> ...



Si tu regardes bien les exemples que tu as donn&#233;, pour avoir quelque chose de plus ou moins comparable avec l'iPhone, on est dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie de prix.  
Et encore, ceux-l&#224; n'ont pas les nouvelles innovations annonc&#233;es. (Voir messages supra)
Quand &#224; la synchronisation avec le mac, m&#234;me sans l'avoir essay&#233;, je me doute d&#233;j&#224; quelle sera plus performante que les Nokia ou autres iPack.  
Tu t'attendais &#224; quoi, un appareil &#224; 150&#8364; ?  
Faut pas d&#233;conner, oui c'est cher, mais c'est vite rentabilis&#233; pour quelqu'un qui en a l'utilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont déçus par le Keynote, c'est vraiment qu'ils ne connaisent PAS DU TOUT Steve jobs.
> 
> l'iPhone c'est SON Next Big Thing. et pour rien au monde il n'aurait dilué l'effet qu'il a crée avec la présentation  de son JOUJOU  par d'autres annonces.




J,avoue, mais sinon c'est une grosse heure et demi de blabla inutile juste pour faire patienter l'audience:mouais:...Tk moi je suis un peu dessus parce que 8Go pour un "iPod video" c'est limite :hein:.... sans compter que moi qui ne veux sutout pas de sans-fil, je devrait payer pour des fonctionnalitées inutile pour l'utilisation que j'en ferais.... Musique+Video


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

pas bete manu, mais je trouve pas tres cool de presenter son NEXT BIG THING qui est un iphone dans une MACworld. de plus pourquoi presenté un next big thing pas disponible, pourquoi pas attendre juin ou septembre?


mat


----------



## migonmac (9 Janvier 2007)

Sincèrement je trouve qu'il explose les caractèristiques de beaucoup de PDA actuels...Et pour le prix, cela reste dans la fourchette de n'importe quel PDA, (Eten, HTC, Mio)

J'espère l'avoir dès sa sortie !!! :love:


----------



## mini-mac (9 Janvier 2007)

photo de la face arriere : http://www.engadget.com/photos/first-iphone-pics/


----------



## Toz (9 Janvier 2007)

guigus31 a dit:


> clique sur un des quatres logos en haut a droite....
> 
> 
> edit: quelqu'un en sais plus sur le dos de l'iphone? on a vu que la face et les cotés pour le moment... on nous cache quelque chose! non?



Rien de folichon sur l'arrière, on dirait un ipod.

http://www.engadget.com/photos/first-iphone-pics/


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

mini-mac a dit:


> photo de la face arriere : http://www.engadget.com/photos/first-iphone-pics/



ah yess merci je regarde dessuite!


edit: pur&#233;e on s'eloigne sacrement du design de l'ipod.......


----------



## olaye (9 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> *quelle est aujourd'hui le lecteur mp3 qui peux se targuer d'une telle ergonomie ?*




raison de plus pour regretter l'absence (temporaire?) d'un iPod vidéo, qui aurait les mêmes fonctions.
ou alors, SJ ne nous a présenté que la partie hardware, et nous laisse gamberger avant de nous annoncer la diffusion en streaming via le joujou de tous les films (et disques) bientôt disponibles sur l'iTunesStore.

dans ce cas, ok, pas besoin de HD, qui risque toujours de claquer


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Quel bonheur, on va pouvoir se regarder dans la petite pomme pour mieux viser en cas d'autoportrait ! :rose:  J'&#233;lis de suite cet iPhone objet culte, que tout fan d'Apple doit avoir de toute urgence


----------



## bp (9 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour rire (et notamment pour ceux qui critiquent déjà cet iPhone ou clament leur déception),
 jetez donc un oeil à ce fil qui date du lancement de l'iPod (24/10/2001): 

j'aime beaucoup les messages qui pronostiquent un iFlop ou qui se demandent où se trouve la révolution...

Sur ce, faites de beaux rêves en attendant la fin de l'année, et surtout les futurs iPhone...


----------



## Warflo (9 Janvier 2007)

theBlueLink a dit:


> J,avoue, mais sinon c'est une grosse heure et demi de blabla inutile juste pour faire patienter l'audience:mouais:...Tk moi je suis un peu dessus parce que 8Go pour un "iPod video" c'est limite :hein:.... sans compter que moi qui ne veux sutout pas de sans-fil, je devrait payer pour des fonctionnalit&#233;es inutile pour l'utilisation que j'en ferais.... Musique+Video



Attend tu veux pas de sans fil, et si c'est juste pour Musique-Video, ben tu t'achete un iPod, et t'as 30go et &#231;a te coute  quand m&#234;me moins cher !


----------



## captainamo (9 Janvier 2007)

Y a core animation dans l'iphone c'est donc bien leopard lol. Non plus sérieusement l'iphone est le début d'une nouvelle ligne de design chez apple. Remarquez son apparence extérieure en parfaite harmonie avec le design de l'OS. Je pense que Leopard aura en majorité cette apparence noire à la time machine, front row ou dashboard. 
Ok l'iphone est cher et ne sort que dans un an mais il va définir un nouveau standard et aucun téléphone meme les derniers nokia les plus cher que j'ai essayé ne rivalisent, surtout avec l'interface. 
Concernant les logiciels on peut être décu mais je pense qu'il voulait donné une aura à l'iphone en ne mentionnant presque que lui. 
D'ailleurs deux possibilités concernant les logiciels. Une spécial keynote trés trés vite ou alors ils sortent plus tard en meme temps que Leopard car utilisant des technologies spécifiques à ce dernier et donc, bien que compatible tiger le nouvel ilife et iworks ne pourraient révéler toutes leurs possibilités que sur le nouveau félin. 

Concernant l'iphone, comme tous les produits apple il pose les bases (regarder l'ipod premier du nom) et sera amené à évoluer et gagnera des spécificités 3G, disque dur ou autre avec le temps et les nouvelles versions. Voir même pour certaines fonctions les mises à jour de leopard pocket pourraient suffir. 

De toute façon il faudra attendre noel et qui sait, d'ici là peut etre que l'iphone aura gagné en qualité.

Au fait pourquoi le produit si tard. Steve jobs l'a di, pour le faire approuver par je ne sais plus quel commité. Or s'il avait fait cela avant il n'aurait pas pu se réserver la présentation de l'appareil, et oui, c'est le coté négatif du culte du secret chez la pomme. Mais franchement, on s'éclaterait bcp moins avec apple s'ils ne cachaient pas ainsi de pareils produits.


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

bien vu junior, ca me laisse sans voix.


----------



## urgo94 (9 Janvier 2007)

D'ici qu'il arrive chez nous nous n'essuierons pas les platres et devrions profiter de la révision B ou C.Un an c'est long et en informatique c'est tres long,la concurence ne va pas rester les bras croisés et quand il sera disponible en europe les prix auront certainement baissés,enfin je l'espère.


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Y a core animation dans l'iphone c'est donc bien leopard lol. Non plus s&#233;rieusement l'iphone est le d&#233;but d'une nouvelle ligne de design chez apple. Remarquez son apparence ext&#233;rieure en parfaite harmonie avec le design de l'OS. Je pense que Leopard aura en majorit&#233; cette apparence noire &#224; la time machine, front row ou dashboard.
> Ok l'iphone est cher et ne sort que dans un an mais il va d&#233;finir un nouveau standard et aucun t&#233;l&#233;phone meme les derniers nokia les plus cher que j'ai essay&#233; ne rivalisent, surtout avec l'interface.
> Concernant les logiciels on peut &#234;tre d&#233;cu mais je pense qu'il voulait donn&#233; une aura &#224; l'iphone en ne mentionnant presque que lui.
> D'ailleurs deux possibilit&#233;s concernant les logiciels. Une sp&#233;cial keynote tr&#233;s tr&#233;s vite ou alors ils sortent plus tard en meme temps que Leopard car utilisant des technologies sp&#233;cifiques &#224; ce dernier et donc, bien que compatible tiger le nouvel ilife et iworks ne pourraient r&#233;v&#233;ler toutes leurs possibilit&#233;s que sur le nouveau f&#233;lin.
> ...



Sages paroles tu as tout dit!


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Un an c'est long et en informatique c'est tres long,la concurence ne va pas rester les bras croisés



Meeeeerde il sera deja has been a sa sortie en france :rateau::rateau: ^^


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon j'vais faire comme tout le monde et donner mon (humble) avis : 

 - design : pas mal, l'objet est valorisant (j'imagine la tête des gens "il est où le clavier ?", comme avec iMac "elle est où la tour ?" )
 - fonctionnalités : il est "complet" finalement ; musique, vidéo, gestion des contacts, téléphone, navigateur web, client e-mail, chat ...pas mal pour un appareil qui n'est pas un ordi. De plus il est aussi Wi-fi, ce qui veut dire qu'il est je pense compatible avec le réseau Freebox HD, et très probablement aussi avc unik d'Orange 
 - ergonomie : bluffant ! Ça se pilote vraiment "du bout des doigts". Et c'est très très fort
 - prix : c'est sûr c'est pas donné ... mais il peut presque remplacer un ordi portable de voyage.

Les défauts :  pas de 3G (ça se développe de plus en plus c'est dommage), le disque dur trop léger (ça évoluera très probablement). Pour l'autonomie je ne pense pas qu'on puisse juger tant qu'on ne l'a pas vu.

Mais punaise que ça fait envie.

Stef


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> D'ici qu'il arrive chez nous nous n'essuierons pas les platres et devrions profiter de la révision B ou C.Un an c'est long et en informatique c'est tres long,la concurence ne va pas rester les bras croisés et quand il sera disponible en europe les prix auront certainement baissés,enfin je l'espère.



Oui mais vu le nombre d'année de développement je sens que la concurence va quand même avoir du mal a faaire aussi bien en si peu de temps.


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais vu le nombre d'année de développement je sens que la concurence va quand même avoir du mal a faaire aussi bien en si peu de temps.



Surtout qu'ils ont 200 brevets de retard


----------



## pht (9 Janvier 2007)

guigus31 a dit:


> clique sur un des quatres logos en haut a droite....
> 
> 
> edit: quelqu'un en sais plus sur le dos de l'iphone? on a vu que la face et les cotés pour le moment... on nous cache quelque chose! non?



il y a des photos live sur engadget


----------



## enzo1984 (9 Janvier 2007)

pour un premier pas dans le monde de la téléphonie, je dis bravo, magnifique....

deux petit point négatif,
Pas de 3g et l'appareil photo avec un  capteur 2MP, apple aurai du cloué le bec de la concurrence avec un capteur de plus de 3.2 MPixel.

Mais laissons à Apple, le temps de démarrer la course de la téléphonie mobile.
A mon avis c'est bien parti....


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

boarf l'histoire des capteurs avec tous leus megapixels.........on est loin d'un apn. c quand meme tres tres tres gadget et ca le restera, enfin c'est mon avis.....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2007)

bp a dit:


> Juste pour rire (et notamment pour ceux qui critiquent déjà cet iPhone ou clament leur déception),
> jetez donc un oeil à ce fil qui date du lancement de l'iPod (24/10/2001):
> 
> j'aime beaucoup les messages qui pronostiquent un iFlop ou qui se demandent où se trouve la révolution...
> ...


 
Excellente remarque. Rendez-vous en 2012, 2013 pour la relecture de ce présent fil...


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

sinon jme demandais la keynote elle sera dispo ou et quand, jparle pas de lextrait bien sur.


mat


----------



## guigus31 (9 Janvier 2007)

arf ouais c'est clair!! c'est fou comme il avait décu l'ipod...


----------



## pht (9 Janvier 2007)

jphg a dit:


> 1. Je veux la version nano de cet iphone. m'en fous de la vidéo :rateau: "introducing iPhone nano", qui me fait le fake ?!
> 
> 2. mdr ! : "Le record de connectés est de 1550, Aujourd'hui à 18h15. (stat macgé)"
> 
> 3. le LG-Prada est assez proche, je persiste ! (même si, ok, Apple est plus mieux, je suis d'acc)



cela n'a quand même rien à voir, les boutons sont partout sur le lGet puis c'est juste une brique plate, le téléphone apple est vraiment design dans les détails (suivant les photos du web)


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

pht a dit:


> il y a des photos live sur engadget



Ya même une vidéo de présentation, qui a été tournée hier, sur dailymotion :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy4pv_iphone2007

Le gars a été obligé de piquer l'iPhone a son gamin, on entends le gamin pleurer derrière !


----------



## gazobu (9 Janvier 2007)

9/1/07 > Apple "AAPL"
ouverture $ 86.48
fermeture $ 92.57
soit + 8.31%

le iPhone plait


----------



## kemia (9 Janvier 2007)

Quel pronostic faites-vous pour le r&#233;seau GSM qui va accueillir l'iphone, s'il y a une exclusivit&#233; en france comme aux USA ?

Sinon, je pense que l'annonce tr&#232;s pr&#233;coce a une autre fonction, celle de se r&#233;server une forte base d'achat pour lancer l'iphone (probl&#232;me qu'apple ne rencontre pas quand elle lance un nouveau mac : on ne risque pas d'acheter un pc nokia &#224; la place !). J'en connais beaucoup qui vont renoncer &#224; renouveler leur t&#233;l&#233;phone d'ici l&#224;...


----------



## gazobu (9 Janvier 2007)

kemia a dit:


> Quel pronostic faites-vous pour le réseau GSM qui va accueillir l'iphone...


ça ne se débloque pas un GSM ?


----------



## enzo1984 (9 Janvier 2007)

> Ya m&#234;me une vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation, qui a &#233;t&#233; tourn&#233;e hier, sur dailymotion :


et ils y en &#224; que ca fais rire???:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

kemia a dit:


> J'en connais beaucoup qui vont renoncer à renouveler leur téléphone d'ici là...



Prem's !

Le miens se termine en juin, on va esayer de rallonger la sauce pour tenir jusqu'au bout


----------



## pht (9 Janvier 2007)

Pour la navigation cela me rappelle le neonode (pour ceux qui connaissent, telephone longtemps consid&#233;r&#233; comme vaporware) 
http://neonode.com, le telephone n'avait que 4 touches mais utilisait un systeme de glisser avec le pouce (haut bas droite gauche).

Sinon je rejoins Frodon sur la question de la version d'os X int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'iphone. Est-ce que l'on peut d&#233;velopper qqc dessus&#8230;?
Ensuite il faudrait savoir quel est le processeur et ce qu'il y a r&#233;ellement dedans, lorsqu'il passera la FCC nous en saurons plus&#8230;

Et enfin est-ce que l'on peut installer des logiciels (ink well par exemple&#8230 pour en faire un vrai Newton&#8230;oui je sais c'est tellement vieux ; malgr&#233; tout personne n'a r&#233;ussit &#224; faire mieux que newton Os (pour les PDAs) pour l'instant m&#234;me palm avec ses tr&#233;os n'est pas &#224; la hauteur.

Dommage aussi qu'il n'y ai pas d'extensions m&#233;moire possible par SD par exemple, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; cela qu'il est si fin.


----------



## bulot (9 Janvier 2007)

On a beau dire... jobs a vraiment l'art de sortir des objets improbable qui marche...

Je suis persuad&#233; que cet iphone va vraiment r&#233;volutionner tout ce qui touche &#224; la mobilit&#233;... sur le papier tout y est pour faire r&#233;ver en tout cas... je m'imagine d&#233;ja avec un iphone capable de gerer mon serveur perso chez moi... un sorte de t&#233;l&#233;commande a tout faire... 

Franchement &#231;a me laisse vraiment r&#233;veur ce truc... 

On verra bien comment &#231;a &#233;volue mais quand on ajoute &#231;a &#224; l'univers d&#233;ja tr&#233;s riche des produits apple je trouve que le puzzle prend vraiment forme... a mon avis ils vont faire un carton!

On prend les paris??? ;-)


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

pht a dit:


> Dommage aussi qu'il n'y ai pas d'extensions mémoire possible par SD par exemple, c'est grâce à cela qu'il est si fin.



Et la petite fente à gauche alors ?  C'est pas une SD ?


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Jobs est un visionaire c'est sur!


----------



## Cricri (9 Janvier 2007)

touch screen 
http://xrl.us/t7cw


----------



## freefalling (9 Janvier 2007)

Pas de caméra non plus pour faire de la visio ... dommage (pas de 3G)

Il est certain que cela va arriver dans les futures versions de l'appareil (avec intégration iChat)

D'ailleurs, comment va procéder Apple : remplacement définitif d'un appareil pour un autre (comme l'iMac) ou déclinaison de gamme pour un plus vaste choix (sauce iPod) ? Mais bon, il est bien trop tôt pour en parler ...


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aurai aim&#233; &#234;tre pret de la scene et lui tirer!


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

bon elle arrive quand et ou cette videos de la keynote merde, jve pas me coucher a 3h du mat!


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> bon elle arrive quand et ou cette videos de la keynote merde, jve pas me coucher a 3h du mat!


Ils vont nous la mettre &#224; 19h juste avant de fermer les portes de l'Expo apr&#232;s une bonne journ&#233;e de travail. &#199;a fait 19 + 9 = 4 heures du mat' pour nous 

Pas loin


----------



## gazobu (9 Janvier 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> touch screenhttp://xrl.us/t7cw


ON A PAS EU LA FIN DE LA PRESENTATION !!!
regardez bien Steve, il n'est pas rasé
tout simplement parcequ'il a fait en fin de démo une présentation du iRazor intégré


----------



## gazobu (9 Janvier 2007)

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ModBook


----------



## jphg (9 Janvier 2007)

bp a dit:


> Juste pour rire (et notamment pour ceux qui critiquent déjà cet iPhone ou clament leur déception),
> jetez donc un oeil à ce fil qui date du lancement de l'iPod (24/10/2001):



PTDR !!!!!!  

bon sinon, le dos de l'iPhone, je le trouve super cute, moi


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

erf on mavait dit videosikeynote dispo 2h apres la keynote...


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

Je comprends toujours pas commetn apple a autoriser qqun dautr à fiare un ordi à sa place!?


----------



## xao85 (9 Janvier 2007)

jphg a dit:


> PTDR !!!!!!
> 
> bon sinon, le dos de l'iPhone, je le trouve super cute, moi&#8230;



Je mamuse &#233;galement &#224; lire cet ancien topic, Benjamin avait vu juste, l'ipod &#233;tait en avance sur son temps!


----------



## Xman (9 Janvier 2007)

Bref moi qui red&#233;barque, et qui voulais me commander l'iPhone se soir....c'est loup&#233; !!!!

dire que je me faisait une joie....

d&#233;ception ! quand tu nous tiens

:mouais::sleep:


----------



## globeman (9 Janvier 2007)

en tout cas avec cet iphone et son écran ils ont l'interface toute faite pour le nouvel ipod video !!!
cet ecran sera sur tous les produits apple !!!
Vivement la sortie d'un ipod video grosse capacité avec cette interface et cet ecran magnifique !!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (9 Janvier 2007)

Bel objet que nous pr&#233;sente l&#224; notre cher Steve... Je ne vais pas apporter grand chose &#224; la discussion en r&#233;p&#233;tant ce que les plus aigris d'entre nous ont d&#233;j&#224; bav&#233;s:

D&#233;lai de sortie bien trop important
Prix franchement limite
Pas convaincu du design de l'appareil d'apr&#232;s les premi&#232;res photos...

&#192; part &#231;a, il est chouette


----------



## Manu (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai appris que les fonctions de l'iphone sont incomplètes. il manque par exemple  la fonction GPS qui n'est pas encore finalisée.

D'autres fonctions issues du partenariat Apple-Google sont également prévues. Le vrai décollage de l'iPhone se fera en 2008 avec des capacités superieures et des déclinaisons type plusieurs couleurs, et surtout plus d'applications inédites. 

Programmation des applis pour  l'iPhone avec  XCode et bien sûr Dashcode et Web Clip pour les widgets.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Janvier 2007)

On entre d&#233;finitivement dans le HD wifi avec cet iPhone ....


----------



## migonmac (9 Janvier 2007)

a part ça mettre un apn 3.2mp, ça ne sert à rien sur des capteurs aussi petit...2mp ira très bien !


----------



## Mythe Errant (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi, c'est pareil! j'ai caché ma carte bleue pour Noêl en vue de l'iPhone...
Point positif : j'ai fait des économies. Et tout bien réfléchi, passé l'effet d'annonce, ce téléphone n'est pas si révolutionnaire à première vue. Attendons cependant la suite!

Par contre, quelle déception : aucune info sur Leopard! aucun écran! pas d'amélioration de la gamme iMac...

A force d'alimenter les rumeurs les plus folles, Apple risque de faire de plus en plus de déçus! L'imagination des consommateurs aura toujours un temps d'avance sur la réalité! On devient beaucoup trop exigeant! APPLE EST EN TRAIN DE FABRIQUER UN MONDE DE FRUSTRES!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Janvier 2007)

Pas r&#233;volutionnaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Je ne me lasse pas de revoir la présentation : je suis scié


----------



## Zongo (9 Janvier 2007)

Ça une Keynote Apple ? Ben voilà mon point de vue. Excusez moi si c'est un peu long. C'est l'enthousiasme. 

Sincèrement pour un premier événement de l'année je trouve que c'est pas mal. La plupart des ouinouins sur les forum se plaignent que "computer" passe à la trappe et que bientôt apple va faire des frigo... C'est bête parce que de mon point de vue le mac nouveau ils l'ont sous les yeux mais ils ne le voient pas...

Chose étrange dans ce monde de geek ou la moitié de la population crie au miracle et l'autre moitié hurle au désespoir.

Certain voient dans l'absence de soft et de hard une vaste escroquerie pour riche... Alors que ce soir on nous a annoncé deux belles nouveautés : MacOS X lite et le premier "Mac nano". C'est vrai qu'on a parfois du mal à voir ce qu'on a sous le nez et à comprendre ce que c'est en vrai, force des habitudes et du conformisme "mac" des mac users... Think different ne semble plus être dans l'esprit de certains.

Mais la force marketing peut aussi rendre aveugle. Les phone-geeks qui pleure en voyant la sainte vierge apparaître sur l'écran virtuel du iPhone ne semble pas remarquer que cet iPhone n'est pas un smartphone révolutionnaire. Un smartphone c'est un terminal utilisé pour téléphoner et accessoirement relever ses mails et consulter un site web dédié à la plateforme, voir avec la 3G regarder trois pixels (flou à cause de la compression) bouger en guise de tv mobile.
Ce itruc est simplement (faut le dire vite) la réunion certaines des technologies du mac dans un espace de 66cm3 assez joli il faut bien le dire. Et c'est loin d'être juste un terminal. Alors mensonge de la part d'Apple ce truc ne serait pas un iPhone? J'en suis persuadé. Cette chose à plus à voir avec un newton du XXIe siècle. Mais on vends pas des yaourts en disant "Wouaah qu'est-ce qu'il est bon ce YAOURT !" On dit "Wouah ça fait du bien à mon corps ce bifitruc qui est aussi un aliment." Et cet iPhone, c'est aussi un mac.

Si il a une chose révolutionnaire dans ce Yaou... Heu cet iPhone. Le système de saisie. C'était depuis longtemps dans les cartons. Et un esprit éclairé avait pensé à l'intégrer dans un film à grand spectacle... C'était de la SF. Et ben ça n'en est plus. Steve Jobs qui raille les smartphone avec leur stylet doit secrêtement se rappeler l'échec du Newton... Si les gens aimaient utiliser un stylet ça se saurait depuis le temps. Non, ce que les gens aime (et l'équipe de dev du iPhone l'a bien compris) c'est  l'interactivité avec l'écran. Et si une interface deviens assez souple et intuitive avec les doigts alors le stylet va direct à la poubelle. leçon retenue.
Et si l'utilisation du iPhone se révèle aussi cool qu'elle le paraît, alors il y a à parier que le système fera vite des petits dans d'autres Mac. (enfin les petits seront peut être plus grand.) Ont peut d'ailleurs dors et déjà se poser la question du renouvellement de la gamme Ipod. Car avec un tel système la clicweel semble bien désuète. Qui dès lors qu'il en a les moyen financier voudra encore d'un Ipod ? La démonstration de Steve en dit d'ailleurs long : 1 Ipod + 1 smartphone = le prix du iPhone... Donc on élimine le smartphone ET le Ipod. Mouais pas si simple.

Car à 500 balles + abonnement téléphonique, ce bijoux Hi-tech est pas vendu. 1% de part de marché ça fait quand même 95 millions d'unités. Et quand on peut avoir son 3G-balladeur sony pour 40, on va pas pousser la frime aussi loin. Sauf que... Comme je le disait ce truc est plus un Mac qu'un Smartphone. Et il y a un secteur sur lequel il va être ultra concurrentiel c'est le marché des ultra portables. Marché en plein développement qui voit la taille des ordinateurs toujours se réduire et les prix toujours grimper. Il y a plus d'un cadre qui va réfléchir à deux fois sur son rééquipement. Dire qu'on peut mettre le portable, le mobile, la clef usb, le Ipod à la poubelle, ça va séduire. Le marché existe. Apple s'y est intéressé depuis longtemps visiblement pour sortir un tel produit. Finalement, pour certaines catégories de gens cette machine pourrais bien changer une partie de leur quotidien. Mais pour que les masses aient accès à cet objet il faudra sans doute attendre la troisièmes voir quatrième génération dont les technologies seront rentabilisées (et aussi moins "in").
De fait Steve tient son cheval de Troyes parfait, puisque celui là emporte avec lui le fameux "look and feel" des macs. La vrai et seule question qui soit reste celle-ci : vais je pouvoir vivre sans penser chaque jour à ce truc ? J'ai bien peur que non. J'ai bien peur que la seule solution soit de le sentir dans ma main avec à l'esprit qu'il y a dedans les numéro de mes amis et de ma famille, ma musique et mes films préférés, mes photos, mes podcats quotidiens, et une petite fenêtre joliment ouverte sur le web... Je suis maudit.


----------



## Mythe Errant (10 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pas r&#233;volutionnaire ?


Je trouves qu'Apple a fait un mixte de toutes les meilleures options que l'on retrouve sur d'autres appareils! Ce n'est pas si mal me diras-tu... 

Par exemple, L'&#233;cran passe automatiquement en mode paysage lorsque on incline l'iPhone. On le trouve d&#233;j&#224; sur les APN Sony.

Par contre, l'ipod int&#233;gr&#233; au t&#233;l&#233;phone et l'interface MacOsX, c vraiment super! Mais faudra attendre d&#233;cembre...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2007)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Je trouves qu'Apple a fait un mixte de toutes les meilleures options que l'on retrouve sur d'autres appareils! Ce n'est pas si mal me diras-tu...
> 
> Par exemple, L'écran passe automatiquement en mode paysage lorsque on incline l'iPhone. On le trouve déjà sur les APN Sony.
> 
> Par contre, l'ipod intégré au téléphone et l'interface MacOsX, c vraiment super! Mais faudra attendre décembre...




Demandes toi pourquoi il faut attendre juin aux States et décembre en Europe  . Non pas pour les réseaux télécoms mais pour Leopard car je suis sur que ca joue la dedans ...


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> ...Au fait pourquoi le produit si tard. Steve jobs l'a di, pour le faire approuver par je ne sais plus quel commité. Or s'il avait fait cela avant il n'aurait pas pu se réserver la présentation de l'appareil, et oui, c'est le coté négatif du culte du secret chez la pomme. Mais franchement, on s'éclaterait bcp moins avec apple s'ils ne cachaient pas ainsi de pareils produits.


aux us tout appareil photo doit être approuvé par la ffc, c'est comme ça qu'en son temps le tréo s'est fait découvert par des petis malins à l'affût bien avant l'annonce officielle, et ça steve il aurait pas aimé du tout, d'où l'annonce préalable.


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

trop cher... cela me rappelle mon ipod 1&#232;re gneration 5 giga &#224; l'&#233;poque en novembre 2001 j'ai du l'achet&#233; autour de 3000 ff soit autour de 500 euros...

en tous cas je l'adore cet iphone, j'ai qu'une envie le toucher

par contre il y en a qui devraient &#233;lever une statue &#224; Steve Jobs : ce sont les vendeurs d'accessoires parce que l&#224; ils vont pouvoir s'en donner &#224; coeur joie


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai appris que les fonctions de l'iphone sont incomplètes. il manque par exemple  la fonction GPS qui n'est pas encore finalisée.
> 
> D'autres fonctions issues du partenariat Apple-Google sont également prévues. Le vrai décollage de l'iPhone se fera en 2008 avec des capacités superieures et des déclinaisons type plusieurs couleurs, et surtout plus d'applications inédites.
> 
> Programmation des applis pour  l'iPhone avec  XCode et bien sûr Dashcode et Web Clip pour les widgets.


si tu as d'autres exemples 
comme ichat, la fonction "sms" ressemble terriblement à de l'ichat, hors il y à le wifi et la caméra, donc rien n'empêche de faire de la vidéo, peu être que la puce qui gère l'encodage n'est pas présente ?
autre question, complètement au hasard  , je prends un boite genre skype, est ce que nos amis de skype peuvent porter leur version UB pondue en xcode sur l'os de l'iphone ? quelles sont les limites matérielles qui demandent de mettre les doigts dans les bas fond du proc


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> trop cher...


encore une fois il faut comparer &#224; quelque chose qui peut s'en rapprocher et tu vas voir que le prix n'est pas cher, c'est une grosse somme j'en convient mais ce n'est pas cher


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> encore une fois il faut comparer &#224; quelque chose qui peut s'en rapprocher et tu vas voir que le prix n'est pas cher, c'est une grosse somme j'en convient mais ce n'est pas cher



euh ... tu as du mal lire mon post  

comme quoi les citations, expurg&#233;es de leur contexte peuvent faire dire le contraire de ce que l'on a voulu dire  

ps: j'ai pu mal m'exprimer aussi, en comparant avec mon ipod 1G, je voulais rappeller que l'on disait la m&#234;me chose &#224; l'&#233;poque et qu'apr&#232;s coup ce n'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre pas aussi cher que cela loin de l&#224; oh v&#233;n&#233;rable sage


----------



## Aladisse (10 Janvier 2007)

je suis epaté par les vidéos de l'interface. du grand travail sur l'ergonomie.  

y'a plus qu'à esperer un succé commercial dès juin histoire que la bete ait une evolution semblable à l'ipod.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

la fonction sms par exemple, elle m'interpele...
vous trouvez pas qu'elle ressemble &#224; ichat ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> la fonction sms par exemple, elle m'interpele...
> vous trouvez pas qu'elle ressemble à ichat ?



Bien d'accord! C'est du iChat tout craché!
L'outil appelé "sms" me fait plutôt penser à une messagerie (via le wifi/internet de la bêbête).


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Janvier 2007)

salut,
Tout comme DCZ_ et au mot près.

Avoue, tu as posé des micros dans ma tête...
encore un coup des "chinois du FBI"

Pour faire cour, je suis dubitatif... reste une année pour voir quels seront les évolutions par rapport au produit originel.


PS: que celui qui affirme qu'un tel joujoux peut se rentabiliser me fasse une démonstration.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi Apple sortirait cela pour perdre de l'argent c'est idiot ! ???


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple sortirait cela pour perdre de l'argent c'est idiot ! ???



Effectivement. Apple ne se lance pas t&#234;te baiss&#233;e pas sur ce march&#233; et sait tr&#232;s bien ce qu'elle fait &#224; mon sens.

Que ceux qui sont sceptiques quant &#224; cet iPhone aillent relire cette discussion, comme cela a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; mentionn&#233; tout &#224; l'heure... Ils avaient quasiment les m&#234;mes r&#233;actions.

L'iPod co&#251;tait 400$ &#224; sa sortie, avec un disque dur de 5Go. Il n'avait rien de r&#233;volutionnaire en soi, des baladeurs MP3 existant d&#233;j&#224; depuis quelques ann&#233;es... Un gadget pour geek fortun&#233;.

On conna&#238;t la suite.


----------



## Manu (10 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> la fonction sms par exemple, elle m'interpele...
> vous trouvez pas qu'elle ressemble à ichat ?




Naas, tu vois pas que cela ressemble exactement à ce que j'avais prédit?


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2007)

cet iphone est une vraie tuerie, surtout apr&#232;s avoir vu la d&#233;mo de steve... ho my god ! 

on se croirait dans minority report.

seule chose que je ne comprend pas, pourquoi l'annoncer avec 6 mois d'avance ? 

on dirait qu'apple a bien compris qu'&#224; leur du web, elle ne peut plus lutter contre la rumeur et surtout les fuites, et mieux vaut devancer la rumeur en montrant un produit incroyable plutot que d'attendre et de d&#233;cevoir. itv a aussi &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233; il y a 3 mois.

mais c'est vrai que c'est quand meme bizarre, le t&#233;l&#233;phone n'embarque des tech qui existent d&#233;ja aujourd'hui, peut etre que le d&#233;lais et celui necessaire pour l'obtention d'accord ou mieux... le temps qu'il faut pour d&#233;velopper des iapps pour l'iphone !

en tout cas, pas besoin d'etre analyste pour deviner qu'&#233;norm&#233;ment de monde va vouloir ce t&#233;l&#233;phone !
Le potentiel est encore plus &#233;norme que pour l'ipod !

en tout cas, moi aussi il m'a eu au scroll le steve ! (et je ne parle pas de la navigation dans l'ipod avec coverflow !


pour moi, le seul point n&#233;gatif (hormis le prix, mais comme pour l'ipod, on sait qu'il va chuter) : la taille de la m&#233;moire : 8Go, avec musique photo et vid&#233;o + mails etc, c'est vraiment trop peu. 

Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis un DD ????

pour finir, et si steve bluffait, et sortait l'iphone plutot que juin ?


----------



## Cricri (10 Janvier 2007)

Si ce n'est déjà posté...
http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=2371


----------



## Lizandre (10 Janvier 2007)

En l'annon&#231;ant tellement &#224; l'avance, peut &#234;tre Apple compte elle cr&#233;er une demande dans les pays o&#249; aucun accord de partenariat n'a &#233;t&#233; sign&#233;. Histoire de faire monter les ench&#232;res 

S&#233;rieusement, si le buzz explose et que les op&#233;rateurs sont assaillis de demandes sur "c'est pour quand la dispo du t&#233;l&#233;phone Apple ?", Apple pourra mieux imposer ses conditions.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> cet iphone est une vraie tuerie, surtout après avoir vu la démo de steve... ho my god !
> 
> on se croirait dans minority report.



Tout pareil.



tyler_d a dit:


> seule chose que je ne comprend pas, pourquoi l'annoncer avec 6 mois d'avance ?



Il me semble que tu réponds en partie à ta question.
D'une part pour éviter les fuites suite à l'homologation et pour faire plaisir aux actionnaires qui s'impatientaient. 



tyler_d a dit:


> pour moi, le seul point négatif (hormis le prix, mais comme pour l'ipod, on sait qu'il va chuter) : la taille de la mémoire : 8Go, avec musique photo et vidéo + mails etc, c'est vraiment trop peu.
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis un DD ????



Comme tu l'as si bien dit: il est soumis à évolution. 
Et je pense qu'il evoluera peut être même avant sa sortie.
Il me semble que c'est un DD.  



tyler_d a dit:


> pour finir, et si steve bluffait, et sortait l'iphone plutot que juin ?



Impossible à mon sens. Homologation FCC oblige.


----------



## I-aïe-aïe (10 Janvier 2007)

Je comprends mal cette impatience de 6 mois, nous savons tous que la rev.A est toujours meilleure que l'original... Elle est prévue pour nous... 

Concernant le prix, j'ai acheté un Nokia N73 à 500 , il ya trois mois. Le joystick est tombé après 8 jours... ( il est en vente sur ebay honkong, c'est vous dire), l'os symbian plante comme un vulgaire pc..., les photos 3Mg, bof... les fonctions essentielles d'un nokia de base sont absentes, la profusion d'infos et les touches sont illisibles pour un presbyte, même débutant... Pour sauver sa base, il faut passer par outlook. J'en passe encore des tonnes.

Cet Iphone, s'il tient ce qu'il promet, je veux bien le payer plus cher et surtout, il a l'air de préfigurer notre informatique de demain.


----------



## Max77 (10 Janvier 2007)

On est dans la matrice ou? 
J'ai resté bouche-bé lorsque j'ai vu le Multi Touch en action , Coverflow , les textes SMS , l'agrandissement de photo , etc. 

Oui c'est cher mais le premier iPod était très cher aussi.
Je me souviens qu'une personne à l'école avait réussis à s'en acheter un (400$ le 20 go au Québec) et tout l'monde était autour pour le voir à l'oeuvre avec la roulette magique ... On se dit tous dans nos têtes .. j'en veux un! 

Ça fera la même chose avec le iPhone ... 
Ce sera vu comme une beauté ... un téléphone de star et après un téléphone de plus en plus populaire ... 
Révolution à venir.


----------



## Pooley (10 Janvier 2007)

pour ce qui est de la qualité des photos...ca depend aussi de celle de l'ecran, et en l'occurence, 2MP c'est enorme, et l'ecran m'a l'air d'assez bonne qualité.

faut pas se leurrer c'est pas aujourd'hui qu'on aura un 5MP dans un portable...puis je pense pas qe ça ait été le but principal d'apple dans ce telephone...limite il est là pour faire joli et pour faire un petit argument de vente supplémentaire genre "ouais il fait tout ça, mais le mieux, c'est qu'il fait comme tout ses copains, il prend aussi ta tronche en photo, génial non?"


----------



## yzykom (10 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve que l'iPhone n'est pas si anodin que &#231;a.

D'une part, c'est un t&#233;l&#233;phone pda baladeur &#224; l'ergonomie excellente, comme on peut s'en rendre compe sur les d&#233;mos vid&#233;os du site Apple Am&#233;ricain. 

D'autre part, l'inovation vraiment importante est cet &#233;cran tactile "multitouch" et les divers brevets qu'Apple a d&#233;pos&#233; avec.

L'&#233;cran semble d&#233;riv&#233; de l'&#233;cran de laboratoire "multitouch" sorti au d&#233;but de l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re et dont la vid&#233;o semblait pr&#233;sager des miracles en terme d'ergonomie. Il me semble qu'Apple avait montr&#233; de l'int&#233;r&#234;t pour cette technologie, &#224; l'&#233;poque.

D'autre part, Apple a d&#233;pos&#233; plusieurs brevets ( 1 , 2 ).

Imaginons maintenant que cette m&#234;me technologie d'&#233;cran tactile multipoint (contrairement aux &#233;crans monopoints des pda actuel) soit appliqu&#233;e sur un  "tablet-Mac" sur lequel apparaitraient tour &#224; tour un clavier classique, un clavier musical, une table de mixage, une table lumineuse photos, ... etc

Ou m&#234;me sur un &#233;cran Apple Cinema Display.

Selon moi, la grosse innovation de cette keynote, c'est l'&#233;cran, et c'est loin d'&#234;tre une innovation mineure. Le meilleur reste &#224; venir.

Quant &#224; l'iPhone en tant que tel, &#233;videmment il manque des fonctions, mais je suppose que Mac OS mobile est aussi ouvert que Symbian ou Pocket PC alors les d&#233;velopper vont s'y mettre.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

C'moon.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2007)

allo ?


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> allo ?



Oui Monsieur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

Je suis en train de regarder la vidéo de présentation de l'iPhone. C'est proprement hallucinant. Du grand art !        
Alors, moi, je leur tire mon chapeau. C'est une entrée fracassante sur le marché de la téléphonie mobile qu'ils viennent de faire. Et je vous dis qu'on a pas fini d'en entendre parler et qu'il va faire un tabac.
Alors évidemment il n'est pas à la portée de toutes les bourses (et probablement pas de la mienne - snif !). Mais j'espère que plus tard ils feront une version moins chère et plus abordable (une sorte d'iPhone nano).


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas, ça a son effet médiatique, presque tous les journaux en parlent (L'Echo, Le monde, LeFigaro, La Libre, ...)


----------



## Frodon (10 Janvier 2007)

Je suis tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u parce que je viens de lire ici : http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2007/01/09/the-iphone-is-not-a-smartphone/

Il semble donc que cet iPhone ne permettra pas l'installation de logiciels additionnels, ce qui le rend du coup beaucoup moins int&#233;ressant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

c'est un superbe téléphone.

Pour connaitre tous les os de smartphone: symbian S60-S80, UiQ, PocketPC, microsoft mobile, linux et divers os type openwave ou Brew. ce truc déchire un max. Chere? non! il faut le comparrer à des produits équivalents type HTC (et encore il faut acheter un carte mémoire parcequ'il en embarque que 128Mo. Nokia série 9300-9500 (pour avoir un équivalent en fonction mais carte mémoire à acheter) plus chère.

pour le GPS, c'est la première mouture, une loi américaine va obliger (oblige mais délais accordés pour mise aux normes) les opérateurs à localiser les appels d'urgence à moins de 25M (impossible à faire par le réseau télécom: au mieux à 100M en ville et 7KM en campagne), donc il y aura une version GPS.

Java, je vois pas comment il pourrait passer à coté.

Distribution... là, je suis dubitatif, les MVNO sont plutot orientés prépayés ou très typés "djeuns" fauchés mais branchés. Les opérateurs historiques types vodafone, orange... ils ont leur portail de musique... Les grands distrib types FNAC, Virgin, Dixon, Mediamarkt ont eux aussi leur portail de musiques... à suivre.
Et c'est peut être pour ça que cette annonce s'est faite hier pour un lancement en fin d'année en Europe... Les opérateurs ont des cycles de plus de 6 mois dans leurs achats, ils lancent des appels d'offres et choisissent une gamme 6 mois avant de les vendre. (passage en labo, certification réseau, validation mkg, édition de docs...)

C'est un sacré pari que j'aimerais leur voir gagner, mais la partie va être dure hors US. Quelqu'un a t'il le nom d'un responsable RH chez Apple? 

"J'aime l'odeur du napalm le soir" Apocalypse Now (F. Coppola)


Bref, vous l'aurez compris, je suis sous le charme du bidule et j'ai hate de le tester avec la nav GPS (tête GPS bluetooth).


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Je suis tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u parce que je viens de lire ici : http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2007/01/09/the-iphone-is-not-a-smartphone/
> 
> Il semble donc que cet iPhone ne permettra pas l'installation de logiciels additionnels, ce qui le rend du coup beaucoup moins int&#233;ressant.


Personne ne sait vraiment encore le dire. Qui d'autre &#224; part Steve J. et la personne (si elle peut, ou sait r&#233;pondre &#224; la question) qui fait la d&#233;mo durant l'expo pourrait affirmer &#231;a? Personne.

On en est au stade o&#249; l'on s'autorise &#224; penser dans les milieux autoris&#233;s (Merci Coluche).
Perso, je m'autorise &#224; penser que si c'est une version soft de Mac OS qui est install&#233;, il n'y a pas de raison pour que l'on ne puisse pas installer d'autres applications.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

Une chose me turlupine. Est-ce que cet iphone pourra pleinement communiquer avec les PC (pour la synchronisation, par exemple) ?

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une chose me turlupine. Est-ce que cet iphone pourra pleinement communiquer avec les PC (pour la synchronisation, par exemple) ?
> 
> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée...



c'est possible de synch. un iPOD avec un pc? donc oui à priori. La synchro avec les macs est acquise, avec les pc: c'est leur très grand intérêt de l'assurer comme pour l'iPod. Ils vont utiliser les mêmes conduits. Je ne suis pas inquiêt pour ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une chose me turlupine. Est-ce que cet iphone pourra pleinement communiquer avec les PC (pour la synchronisation, par exemple) ?
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233; si la question a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e...


Ce qui semble s&#251;r, c'est que la communicaation avec les PC sera possible puisque, Steve dixit, on pourra transf&#233;rer ses contacts du PC vers l'iPhone. Mais jusqu'&#224; quel point (et en l'absence d'un iSync windows), je ne sais pas.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est possible de synch. un iPOD avec un pc? donc oui &#224; priori. La synchro avec les macs est acquise, avec les pc: c'est leur tr&#232;s grand int&#233;r&#234;t de l'assurer comme pour l'iPod. Ils vont utiliser les m&#234;mes conduits. Je ne suis pas inqui&#234;t pour &#231;a.



Sauf que l'on ne peut pas comparer un iPod avec un iPhone. Dans le cas de ce dernier, l'iphone int&#233;gre et est g&#233;r&#233; par OS X, si j'ai bien compris... Ou alors Apple cr&#233;e des versions d'iApps compatibles Windows, comme c'est le cas avec iTunes...


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, c'est OS X qui fait tourner la machine. Maintenant, tout appareil electronique a son OS, sous une forme plus ou moins rudimentaire. On peut meme imaginer que les futurs iPods soient aussi bases sur OS X, maintenant reste a savoir dans quel interet.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce qui semble s&#251;r, c'est que la communicaation avec les PC sera possible puisque, Steve dixit, on pourra transf&#233;rer ses contacts du PC vers l'iPhone. Mais jusqu'&#224; quel point (et en l'absence d'un iSync windows), je ne sais pas.



Si l'iPod a eu &#233;norm&#233;ment de succ&#232;s, et a rafl&#233; 70 &#37; des parts de march&#233; des baladeurs mp3 aux USA, c'est en grande partie parce qu'il &#233;tait compatible avec Windows...

Donc le succ&#232;s de l'iphone me semble li&#233; &#224; son &#233;ventuelle compatibilit&#233; avec Windows, il me semble.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Eh oui, l'iPod a decolle lorsque, un an apres (octobre 2003), la version Windows d'iTunes a debarque.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Si l'iPod a eu &#233;norm&#233;ment de succ&#232;s, et a rafl&#233; 70 &#37; des parts de march&#233; des baladeurs mp3 aux USA, c'est en grande partie parce qu'il &#233;tait compatible avec Windows...
> 
> Donc le succ&#232;s de l'iphone me semble li&#233; &#224; son &#233;ventuelle compatibilit&#233; avec Windows, il me semble.



L'epoque de l'enorme part de gateau (80%, rappelez-vous...) a maintenant vecu : avec Sandisk, Samsung aujourd'hui et, dans une moindre mesure (uniquement modeles a DD) Microsoft, il faudra a Apple a tutoyer les 50%... d'un enorme gateau qui prend plus de 30% par an !!!


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

Zut zut et zut... Moi qui voulait revendre mon nokia et mon ipaq pour un combin&#233;, voil&#224; que je me dis que j'attendrais bien la fin de l'ann&#233;e... 

P&#232;re No&#235;l, tu veux pas apsser un peu &#224; l'avance pour les forumeurs ? Disons... 10 mois &#224; l'avance ? Comme &#231;a tu as un peu de temps !


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... tu peux aussi attendre quelques mois que soit sorti l'iPhone pour que les bugs soient nettoyes et que le prix baisse


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> ... tu peux aussi attendre quelques mois que soit sorti l'iPhone pour que les bugs soient nettoyes et que le prix baisse



Heu, oui, bien sur... ou bien il peut demander aux elfes de les corriger pendant la nuit


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2007)

en tout cas vraiment hallucinant on sent bien que jobs aime cet iphone, il s'amuse avec comme un gamin   :love: 

mais bon vivement les premier test et dommage pour la disponibilit&#233; mais une petite question quid de la france op&#233;rateur unique..


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Si Apple a des problèmes avec le nom iPhone il pourra toujours l'appeler *Mac Nano* , tant ses fonctionnalités sont étendues


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

En France vous pensez qu'ils feront un partenariat avec quel(s) opérateur(s)?


----------



## Yip (10 Janvier 2007)

Ben pour moi il est plein de défauts cet iPhone  :

Il est très lourd : plus de 135 g, comme mon iPod 30 Go on le sent dans la poche, pas comme mon T610  

Il est pas donné, même s'il semble au niveau des tarifs de la concurrence :sleep: 

...


y a pas moyen qu'il sorte avant le quatrième trimestre ?   


Je suis bluffé, je pensais qu'il ne sortirait plus, et il est vraiment iCroyable 


----------



## Nicofieu (10 Janvier 2007)

il est superbe

pas de clavier c'est très bien, les claviers, ca prend de la place inutilement, ces smartphone ca sert pas à raconter sa vie par mail !

sinon comme tout le monde je trouve dommage d'avoir dans 1 an seulement une machine avec 4go...et 8go max, ca va faire super dépassé mais d'ici là ca peut peut etre encore changer, ceci dit, je craquerai plus que probablement pour une 2e ou 3e génération quand ca roulera bien !

le prix je m'en fous  

ils parlent pas de bluetooth mais je suppose qu'il sera compatible et qu'on va voir débarquer des headset stéréo bluetooth de qualité pour cette machine

quid aussi de la carte ? est-ce un vrai système gps comme tomtom ? ou juste un gadget pour se localiser ?

si c'est un vrai gps, je trouve alors que le prix est super intéressant ! (mais je doute, ils auraient fait plus de pub là dessus)

regret également pas de slot sd ou mini-sd pour extension de mémoire car quand il sortira, yaura des sd de 16GB !

pour l'instant je suis dans le meme genre super content de mon htc 3300 qui fait tout ce que l'iPhone propose...voir plus même sis c'est vrai que l'interface du iPhone a beaucoup plus de gueule !


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> ils parlent pas de bluetooth mais je suppose qu'il sera compatible et qu'on va voir débarquer des headset stéréo bluetooth de qualité pour cette machine


http://www.iphone.org/iphone/technology/specs.html

Wireless data 								Wi-Fi (802.11b/g) + EDGE + Bluetooth 2.0


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2007)

Va-t-il sortir en blanc?


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

une question, j'essai de regarder la keynote mais elle lague, et contrairement au videeos de youtube, ont peux pas la laisser se telecharger pdt 10min pour pouvoir la voir sans lag. quelqun a une id&#233;e?


mat


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Janvier 2007)

petit concours...

Et si Linksys ne plie pas pour* Iphone* Trade mark, va bien falloir lu trouver un nom et fabuleux Joujou

Prems': *IMob*


----------



## wazoo (10 Janvier 2007)

j'ai pas lu les 8 pages, mais pour repondre a une question du debut

AUCUNE appli installable, tout est preinstallé et non modifiable

adieu VLC


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> une question, j'essai de regarder la keynote mais elle lague, et contrairement au videeos de youtube, ont peux pas la laisser se telecharger pdt 10min pour pouvoir la voir sans lag. quelqun a une idée?




Je ne suis pas sur mon mac là, mais sous win et dans mes préférences QT, je peux régler la mise en cache. Peut-être que si tu joues sur ce paramètre...


----------



## pht (10 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Et la petite fente à gauche alors ?  C'est pas une SD ?



je ppense que c'est pour la carte sim, en tout cas d-ans les specs pas de slots sd indiqué

la batterie non amovible est aussi un point négatif à mon avis


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est pour le volume la petite fente..

Cette iPhone est superbe, mais il manque une cam frontale pour la visio. ce qui pour cette bête de course est un manque ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si Apple a des probl&#232;mes avec le nom iPhone il pourra toujours l'appeler *Mac Nano* , tant ses fonctionnalit&#233;s sont &#233;tendues


C'est vrai que c'est un vrai Mac de poche (plus ultraportable que &#231;a, tu meurs ).


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> une question, j'essai de regarder la keynote mais elle lague, et contrairement au videeos de youtube, ont peux pas la laisser se telecharger pdt 10min pour pouvoir la voir sans lag. quelqun a une idée?
> 
> 
> mat



attendre quelle soit sur you tube


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pour le volume la petite fente..
> 
> Cette iPhone est superbe, mais il manque une cam frontale pour la visio. ce qui pour cette bête de course est un manque ..


Pour la visio, il faudrait aussi un iChat mobile.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Pas possible de dire qu'on ne peut rien installer sur cet appareil : aucun geek serieux ne l'a eu entre les mains. Attendons les tests, la sortie publique. De toute facon je ne vois pas quel appareil electronique grand public n'est pas customizable aujourd'hui. Et c'est pas en mettant un OS X dessus que ca va changer.


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Bon, ma réaction sur l'iPhone, c'est une très belle machine qui intégre donc OS X (je demande à voir ce que cela implique ).



La mouette a dit:


> Cette iPhone est superbe, mais il manque une cam frontale pour la visio. ce qui pour cette bête de course est un manque ..


L'iPhone n'étant pas compatible 3G, il n'aurait de toute façon pas pu faire de visio-conférence non 

@+
iota


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Pas possible de dire qu'on ne peut rien installer sur cet appareil : aucun geek serieux ne l'a eu entre les mains. Attendons les tests, la sortie publique. De toute facon je ne vois pas quel appareil electronique grand public n'est pas customizable aujourd'hui. Et c'est pas en mettant un OS X dessus que ca va changer.



C'est vrai sur les pda WM actuels, grâce à ActiveSync ou "The Missing Part for Windows Mobile" tu peux installer des applications.

Ce serait fou que Apple ne propose pas quelquechose d'équivalent...


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... de toute facon c'est _has been_ la 3G...


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2007)

j en profite pour dire un grand bravo aux reporter en direct de la keynote ..
un travail vraiment nikel surtout le reporter de mac4ever


----------



## Nicofieu (10 Janvier 2007)

qu'est-ce qu'il est grand ! :mouais: 

ridicule de pas avoir inséré un stylet, tout le monde n'a pas des ptits doigts...et tout le monde n'a pas envie de saloper son écran en bouffant son royal cheese !

2 grosses erreurs (entre autre) à modifier pour le suivant


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

... Caterpilar va bien finir par sortir un emballage pour l'emmener sur les chantiers BTP


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> L'iPhone n'&#233;tant pas compatible 3G, il n'aurait de toute fa&#231;on pas pu faire de visio-conf&#233;rence non
> 
> @+
> iota



Il est EDGE et compatible WiFi ce qui lui autorise la visio


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> qu'est-ce qu'il est grand ! :mouais:
> 
> ridicule de pas avoir inséré un stylet, tout le monde n'a pas des ptits doigts...et tout le monde n'a pas envie de saloper son écran en bouffant son royal cheese !
> 
> 2 grosses erreurs (entre autre) à modifier pour le suivant


Pour ce qui est de la taille, on ne peut pas tout avoir.
Pour ce qui est des doigts, c'est sûr qu'il faudra les avoir bien propres. Mais la démonstration faite par Steve Jobs est plutôt convaincante. Et comme il l'a dit, un stylet, tu peux le perdre.


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il est EDGE et compatible WiFi ce qui lui autorise la visio


Ah oui... :rose:
Bon, je vais aller me recoucher moi... 

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Et puis la solution mini cam par dessus c'est pas terrible.

On a presque un an pour voir ce que cela va donner


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

il peut se connecter a mon routeur wifi donc? j'espere que rentrer la clef wep sera facil dans ce cas.


mat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Et puis la solution mini cam par dessus c'est pas terrible.
> 
> On a presque un an pour voir ce que cela va donner


Ayons une pensée pour nos amis américains qui vont essuyer les plâtres.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Meuh oui...


----------



## dvd (10 Janvier 2007)

perso c'est une bonne nouvelle pour les fanas de portable. pas pour moi. payer aussi cher pour des fonctions que je n'utiliserais pas (pour moi un tel ne sert qu'à téléphoner). 
d'autre part je ne comprends pas la stratégie d'apple sur les délais. pourquoi est-ce si long pour arriver chez nous??? la concurrence aura le temps d'affûter ses armes...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est long. Parce qu'il est sans doute encore en d&#233;veloppement. Aussi et surtout parce qu'il faut conclure des accords avec les op&#233;rateurs en Europe, et &#231;a ne se fera pas d'un claquement de doigts... 

Concernant la concurrence, elle est pauvre au niveau de l'OS: Windows Mobile d'un c&#244;t&#233; et un Palm OS moribond de l'autre.

Concernant Cisco, un accord a &#233;t&#233; trouv&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des doigts, c'est sûr qu'il faudra les avoir bien propres. Mais la démonstration faite par Steve Jobs est plutôt convaincante. Et comme il l'a dit, un stylet, tu peux le perdre.



C'est ce que je me disais aussi et puis j'ai pensé au caisses électroniques dans les fast-food (aussi avec écran tactile) et je me dis que la technologie actuelle est suffisamment éprouvée pour ne pas avoir de problèmes.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Il faut certifier le mobile dans les diff&#233;rents pays. Aux US par la FCC par exemple. et n&#233;gocier des accords avec les diff&#233;rents op&#233;rateurs de chaque pays, qui eux doivent le tester avec leur r&#233;seaux mobile.

Et je pense qu'il y a aussi un peu d'effet d'annonce avec la grande messe de Las Vegas le CES 2007


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Concernant la concurrence, elle est pauvre au niveau de l'OS: Windows Mobile d'un c&#244;t&#233; et un Palm OS moribond de l'autre.



Et Symbian aussi, l'OS qui pose tant de probl&#232;me dans sa version 9.1 ( Sony Ericsson W950i, M600i et P990i)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

wazoo a dit:


> j'ai pas lu les 8 pages, mais pour repondre a une question du debut
> 
> AUCUNE appli installable, tout est preinstallé et non modifiable
> 
> adieu VLC



Mais oui, mais oui... 



Manu a dit:


> J'ai appris que les fonctions de l'iphone sont incomplètes. il manque par exemple  la fonction GPS qui n'est pas encore finalisée.
> 
> D'autres fonctions issues du partenariat Apple-Google sont également prévues. Le vrai décollage de l'iPhone se fera en 2008 avec des capacités superieures et des déclinaisons type plusieurs couleurs, et surtout plus d'applications inédites.
> 
> * Programmation des applis pour  l'iPhone avec  XCode et bien sûr Dashcode et Web Clip pour les widgets.*


----------



## Nicofieu (10 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et comme il l'a dit, un stylet, tu peux le perdre.



ca fait 5 ans que j'enchaîne les pda et les smartphone avec stylet, j'en ai jamais perdu un seul...c'est pas un argument valable de Jobs et selon moi c'est une erreur d'en avoir pas proposé un

ya rien de plus chiant que de louper une lettre (si grand le clavier soit-il) et de devoir effacer et retrouver la bonne

même sur un qtek 9090 (même écran que l'iPhone) c'était déjà pas évident...

mais je suis quasi sûr de moi, cette version va pas durer 2 mois avant que celà ne soit corrigé, je connais trop bien le monde des pda-smartphone pour savoir que c'est une grosse lacune


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Rien ne t'interdit d'utiliser un stylet sur un écran tactile


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Et je pense qu'il y a aussi un peu d'effet d'annonce avec la grande messe de Las Vegas le CES 2007



Tu veux parler de ces mormons d&#233;pressifs atteints de paralysie faciale? 

J'ai mat&#233; le Keynote d'Ed Zender, CEO de Motorola. Cela dure une heure, et c'est... chiant tout simplement. On nous pr&#233;sente des produits se voulant &#171;innovant&#187;, mais rien d'excitant. Chacun y va de son pronostic, mais tout est, au final, noy&#233; dans la masse de produits insipides.

De l'autre c&#244;t&#233;, Apple fait son show &#224; la MacWorld, et les projecteurs se braquent sur elle. C'est comme &#231;a chaque mois de janvier.

Pauvre Gary Shapiro. 



La mouette a dit:


> Et Symbian aussi, l'OS qui pose tant de probl&#232;me dans sa version 9.1 ( Sony Ericsson W950i, M600i et P990i)



Tiens j'avais oubli&#233; celui-ci. En 2003 j'avais achet&#233; un P800 avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme. J'en suis revenu depuis... :/


----------



## Nicofieu (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Rien ne t'interdit d'utiliser un stylet sur un écran tactile



oui je sais bien mais là évidemment si sur l'appareil ya pas prévu un emplacement pour intégrer le stylet, c'est clair que là tu le paumes


----------



## manustyle (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon on voit bien qu'Apple se met a faire tout et n'importe quoi, a la base ils faisaient des ordinateurs, puis on a eut des walkman mp3, et maintenant des téléphones.

Bref, moi j'attend la cafetiere Apple pour craquer.


----------



## dvd (10 Janvier 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Bon on voit bien qu'Apple se met a faire tout et n'importe quoi, a la base ils faisaient des ordinateurs, puis on a eut des walkman mp3, et maintenant des téléphones.
> 
> Bref, moi j'attend la cafetiere Apple pour craquer.


oui je suis aussi d'accord  avec toi. ils fabriquent des "gadgets" mais pour les macs, les vrais, y'a rien!
en plus apple licencie son materiel et l'os (modbook). ca me fait craindre le pire...


----------



## wazoo (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mais oui, mais oui...



cz n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est sur TUAW


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Non, Apple ne licensie pas : c'est un fournisseur qui achete un Macbook et le reconditionne avec une tablette Wacom. Nuance.

Effectivement, Apple avait prevenu que les keynotes ne serviraient plus a annoncer le renouvellement des gammes, qui deviendrait plus regulier, lors d'annonces moins fracassantes. Les keynotes, c'est maintenant pour recentrer Apple vers le business du contenu.


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Bon on voit bien qu'Apple se met a faire tout et n'importe quoi, a la base ils faisaient des ordinateurs, puis on a eut des walkman mp3, et maintenant des t&#233;l&#233;phones.
> 
> Bref, moi j'attend la cafetiere Apple pour craquer.



tu es pourtant d&#233;j&#224; equip&#233;...ah oui, c'est s&#251;r qu'une cafeti&#232;re r&#233;volutionnaire avec Mac OsX et un logo apple dessus, &#231;a fera changer d'avis...

bref...encore un temp&#234;te dans un verre d'eau cet iphone, 
1. qui n'est pas encore disponible avant un bon bout de temps;
2. dont la disponibilit&#233; en Europe et *le prix final* sera aussi fonction des op&#233;rateurs de t&#233;l&#233;phonie...

Incontestablement une belle mise en sc&#232;ne et une pr&#233; campagne bien orchestr&#233;e (attention, je ne dis pas que c'est un mauvais truc, pas du tout. Juste qu'on a l'impression qu'on frise l'hyst&#233;rie pour pas grand chose).

Le pire, c'est que d&#233;sormais, Apple risque de ne pas trop d&#233;velopper l'ipod classique parce que sinon, &#231;a serait p&#233;naliser en partie le lancement de l'iphone (&#224; moins qu'Apple n'imagine que beaucoup peuvent cumuler ipod + iphone pour la modique somme de... ). J'esp&#232;re me tromper.

Voili voilou


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On entre définitivement dans le HD wifi avec cet iPhone ....


C'est à dire 
Il est où le rapport avec le HD :mouais:



La mouette a dit:


> Rien ne t'interdit d'utiliser un stylet sur un écran tactile


De toute façon, c'est un écran "multi-touch" qui nécessite l'utilisation de deux (voire plus ?) doigts (dans certains cas) donc on élimine le stylet d'office.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

wazoo a dit:


> cz n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est sur TUAW



Ben je crois qu'ils racontent des conneries...  Manu est développeur Mac et il fait déjà joujou avec les versions beta de Leopard, j'ai plus tendance à le croire lui qu'un site quelconque sur le web. De plus, sur les ipods actuels, ont peut déjà installer des programmes (des jeux d'accord), alors pourquoi ne pourrait-on rien installé sur un iphone qui lui intègre Mac OS X? 

Je crois que dans les mois qui suivront sa sortie, il va y avoir une explosion de petits programmes que l'on pourra installer sur son iPhone...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Le pire, c'est que désormais, Apple risque de ne pas trop développer l'ipod classique parce que sinon, ça serait pénaliser en partie le lancement de l'iphone (à moins qu'Apple n'imagine que beaucoup peuvent cumuler ipod + iphone pour la modique somme de... ). J'espère me tromper.
> 
> Voili voilou



Je me demande s'il sortiront un jour un ipod (uniquement) avec écran tactile.


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Allez podcaster, ya des news sur svmmac TV


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je crois que dans les mois qui suivront sa sortie, il va y avoir une explosion de petits programmes que l'on pourra installer sur son iPhone...



J'en rajoute une couche : les smartphones actuels disposent en général d'une machine virtuelle java pour installer des programmes tiers... Pourquoi Apple fermerait son appareil?


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je me demande s'il sortiront un jour un ipod (uniquement) avec écran tactile.



Je ne suis pas convaincu de l'interet : ca coute cher, ca presente un risque de fiabilite. Pourquoi faire ? De toute facon la musique s'ecoute avec les oreilles, pas avec les doigts


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu de l'interet : ca coute cher, ca presente un risque de fiabilite. Pourquoi faire ? De toute facon la musique s'ecoute avec les oreilles, pas avec les doigts




Peut-être mais c'est trop clââââsse. :rose:


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Pourquoi faire ? De toute facon la musique s'ecoute avec les oreilles, pas avec les doigts



et t&#233;l&#233;phoner &#231;a se fait avec les doigts peut-&#234;tre???  

et caca? 

cela dit, je ne suis pas non plus convaincu du tactile


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2007)

Certes, c'est recevable. Mais bon, j'espere qu'Apple ne va pas redevenir elitiste comme par le passe


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je me demande s'il sortiront un jour un ipod (uniquement) avec écran tactile.



C'est probable..

Pas tout le monde voudra cette fonction téléphonie sur son baladeur. 

Je vois quatre classes:
- Shuffle ( revu dernièrement)
- Nano 
- Vidéo avec écran tactile
et iphone

La gamme est complète et les quatre mènent à OSX donc à la vente de Mac ... tout en étant compatibles PC

La gamme Apple n'a jamais été aussi complète


----------



## dvd (10 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> *Non, Apple ne licensie pas : c'est un fournisseur qui achete un Macbook et le reconditionne avec une tablette Wacom. Nuance.*


et il tourne sous quoi? d'après la capture d'écran c'est OS X? c'est donc pas une licence??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La gamme est complète et les quatre mènent à OSX donc à la vente de Mac ... tout en étant compatibles PC
> 
> La gamme Apple n'a jamais été aussi complète



Oui et l'achat de mac poussent à l'achat d'iPhone. La boucle est bouclée.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

dvd a dit:


> et il tourne sous quoi? d'apr&#232;s la capture d'&#233;cran c'est OS X? c'est donc pas une licence??



Il y a une diff&#233;rence entre recarrosser une machine Apple et en construire une de A &#224; Z en payant une licence pour l'OS.


----------



## deadlocker (10 Janvier 2007)

Je suis un peu déçu de ne pas voir ni Skype, ni MSN et même pas Ichat dessus... Je ne suis pas spécialement intéressé par l'iPhone qui ne sera intéressant à mes yeux que lorsqu'Apple aura des accords avec les fournisseurs de hotspots wifi..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

deadlocker a dit:


> Je suis un peu déçu de ne pas voir ni Skype, ni MSN et même pas Ichat dessus... Je ne suis pas spécialement intéressé par l'iPhone qui ne sera intéressant à mes yeux que lorsqu'Apple aura des accords avec les fournisseurs de hotspots wifi..


Je vous trouve bien difficiles. Apple nous sort un truc de fou - mais vraiment de fou :love: - et vous faîtes la gueule. Be happy !

Allez tiens, une petite chanson (presque) de mon crû pour fêter ça :

_Il est né le divin iPhone.
Jour de gloire aujourd'hui sur Terre.
Il est né le divin iPhone.
Fêtons tous son avènement._

:love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est le premier téléphone qui me donne envie.


 
Tu trouves que c'est un téléphone ? 
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait faire plein de trucs avec, mais nulle part qu'on pouvait téléphoner   
A croire que ça devient une fonction has been:mouais: , que la com' doit se faire par internet, SMS, MMS..., sinon, ça vaut pas


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Il fait mieux ..

Double, triple appel... Conf&#233;rence etc ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

Il n'y aura pas de procès avec Cisco.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je me demande s'il sortiront un jour un ipod (uniquement) avec écran tactile.



bien sûr qu'ils vont le sortir, ils ont développé l'interface plein écran, le logiciel de navigation, il ne reste plus qu'a le sortir


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je vous trouve bien difficiles. Apple nous sort un truc de fou - mais vraiment de fou :love: - et vous faîtes la gueule. Be happy !



tiens c'est marrant j'ai pensé la même chose  
ce appareil est tout bonnement révolutionnaire, regardez simplement ce que vont être les prochains ipod...


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, pour ceux qui ne voulaient qu'un t&#233;l&#233;phone, c'est clair qu'ils sont d&#233;&#231;us. Pour ceux qui voulaient plus un smartphone ou pda/phone, ils sont ravi !... Et j'en fais partie.

D'une certaine mani&#232;re, je comprend l'id&#233;e de l'iPhone all&#233;g&#233;. Mais maintenant, c'est sans aucun doute une premi&#232;re &#233;tape. Pensez au iPod, ils sont d&#233;clin&#233;s en 4 couleurs plus les s&#233;ries sp&#233;ciales, en plusieurs capacit&#233;s et en plusieurs versions ipod, ipod nano, ipod shuffle....

Faut laisser le temps aux ing&#233;nieurs Apple les enfants !


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui et les &#233;volutions &#224; venir.

Ce matin j'ai re&#231;u un iPod 1G 5Go, et bien lorsque je regarde cet iPod, je mesure toute l'&#233;volution en 6 ans  

Si il est prometteur actuellement, avec l'am&#233;lioration et mise &#224; jour du soft &#231;a va &#234;tre du bonheur.


----------



## PawBroon (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que certains sont assez difficile à satisfaire sur ce coup.
Cela fait des mois que tout le monde hurle au loup à propos du iPod Video et de son écran misérable.
Les fakes étaient jugés plus intéressants avec le format WideScreen etc.

Franchement, là c'est un iPod Vidéo et en plus il fait aussi téléphone.
Puis Web.
Puis PDA.
Puis...

Alors à part mégoter sur la capacité de la mémoire flash qui de toute manière aura augmentée d'ici qu'il soit effectivement disponible, je ne vois pas pourquoi faire comme si on avait été trahis par ce Keynote.
La sortie de l'iMac 24 avait été une "silent update", il a fallu chercher sur l'Apple Store pour voir que le HD était passé en 750Go.
Alors pour annoncer SIMPLEMENT iLife07 qui n'est pas non plus une révolution pour Apple, il y aura vraisemblablement une mise à jour discrète du Store.

Si d'ici fin 2007 on a moyen en France d'avoir sur l'iPhone un service à la TomTom je revends direct mon Palm Tx et mon Nokia 6111... 
Et puis le modèle économique iPod/iTunes a sauver Apple, avoir des revenus provenant de la téléphonie permet AUSSI de continuer à développer des Mac.
Jobs a montré qu'il avait une idée assez précise de ce que devait ou pouvait faire Apple, je ne vois pas en l'absence de screens sur Leopard ou d'iLife remet subitement en cause la pertinence et la stratégie d'Apple.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Le CPU est de Intel , mais quelle fr&#233;quence ? 

Et les &#233;crans sont fournis par Balda


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le CPU est de Intel , mais quelle fréquence ?
> 
> Et les écrans sont fournis par Balda



et les costumes de roger ???    
remarque que notre ami ceo d'intel était présent hier à la keynote


----------



## sucellus (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je suis un peut lent mais beaucoup de boulot 

Alors pour moi il est clair que ce iPhone m'interraisse, il devrais arrivé au moment je commencais à prévoir le remplacement de mon palm.

Il vas donc remplacé: mon téléphone, mon palm et mon iPod(3G).
Il devrais suprimer mes problèmes de suivi mail sur l'ordi à la maison non transférable sur l'ordi du boulot, et incompatible avec le palm...

J'y gagne en simplicité, il arrive après les USA donc les defaut devrais être corrigés.

Moi en tous cas je commence à économiser afin de me préparer à la douloureuse car aux prix anoncés converti en euros plus la marge et tous le tous time il va débarquer à 700 ou 800 le modèle 8Go avec abonnement. :casse:

Enfin un grand merci à Apple qui encore une fois me surprend et me fais plaisir, par contre l'Apple TV il sera sur la liste de noël


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le CPU est de Intel , mais quelle fr&#233;quence ?


Certainement un processeur de la gamme XScale.
Avec en bonus, un acc&#233;lerateur multimedia ?

@+
iota


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

tiens c'est marrant qu'ils prennent xscale pour la d&#233;nomination commerciale, comme feu la branche &#233;lectronique de motorala (xscale)

Ca sent tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bon tout &#231;a, d'un cot&#233; intel qui assure question composants et apple qui se l&#226;che sur les projets, je parie &#224; long terme que nos amis vont faire un vrai terminal communiquant.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]SX1Lz8PDgg8&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Interview sur CNBC de S. Jobs


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> tiens c'est marrant qu'ils prennent xscale pour la dénomination commerciale, comme feu la branche électronique de motorala (xscale)


Il me semble que c'est une technologie qu'ils ont racheté (à Motorola peut être).

@+
iota


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2007)

sucellus a dit:


> Moi en tous cas je commence à économiser afin de me préparer à la douloureuse car aux prix anoncés converti en euros plus la marge et tous le tous time il va débarquer à 700 ou 800 le modèle 8Go avec abonnement. :casse:


Si l'Euro se maintien à 1,30$, on peut espérer que TVA incluse il soit commercialisé en France en Euro TTC, au même prix qu'aux USA en $ HT.

Mais ça reste cher
(et personnellement, 8 Go ça va faire juste pour ma bibliothèque iTunes.... on peut espérer un modèle 16 Go d'ici l'AppleExpo?)


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

ça semble bien parti. 

Sondage sur Wall Street Journal


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2007)

A ce prix-là ce sera sans moi. Trop cher :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça semble bien parti.
> 
> Sondage sur Wall Street Journal



a voté


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> A ce prix-là ce sera sans moi. Trop cher :rateau:


Moi je commence à économiser... en attendant AppleExpo en septembre!


----------



## PawBroon (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Interview sur CNBC de S. Jobs


Merci pour ça!
C'est marrant comme au début de l'interview le bandeau annonce Steve Jobs CEO Apple Computers Inc puis quelques minutes plus loin Steve Jobs CEO Apple Inc.

Au moins Steve dit qu'il aimerait pouvoir le vendre 100$ et que tout le monde en ait un.
Que cela ne se produira pas immédiatement mais que le prix baissera progressivement.
2008 en Asie un iPhone pas cher!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi je commence à économiser... en attendant AppleExpo en septembre!


Personnellement jéconomise pour remplacer mon Power Mac G5 monprocesseur. Jespérais que la quinote serait loccasion den savoir plus. Jen suis pour mes frais. La patience est une vertu dit-on :mouais:


----------



## Nicky Larson (10 Janvier 2007)

Je pensais m'en prendre un, mais je trouve que c'est trop cher pour un appareil dont on ne peut pas changer la batterie.
Quand je vois l'autonomie de mon téléphone portable un an après, je suis content d'avoir la possibilité de la changer.

Payer 500/600 pour un appareil qu'il faudra racheter lorsque la batterie sera morte, non merci


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

j'ai été faire un petit tour sur les forums de pcistes et l'iphone est plutôt bien accueilli (presque mieux qu'ici ), en tous cas il bluffe tout le monde (surtout les videos sue l'applestore US)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Je pensais m'en prendre un, mais je trouve que c'est trop cher pour un appareil dont on ne peut pas changer la batterie.
> Quand je vois l'autonomie de mon t&#233;l&#233;phone portable un an apr&#232;s, je suis content d'avoir la possibilit&#233; de la changer.
> 
> Payer 500&#8364;/600&#8364; pour un appareil qu'il faudra racheter lorsque la batterie sera morte, non merci



Mon ipod a 3 ans et la batterie est toujours au poil.  Et mon GSM aussi (3 ans batterie OK).


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Quand je vois l'autonomie de mon téléphone portable un an après, je suis content d'avoir la possibilité de la changer.



Tu as un Nokia ?


----------



## Nicky Larson (10 Janvier 2007)

Tu ne dois pas les utiliser souvent, en utilisant mes ipods de mani&#232;re journali&#232;re:

Mon ipod nano achet&#233; il y a3 mois a vu la dur&#233;e de sa batterie est d&#233;j&#224; diminu&#233; au 2/3
Mon ancien ipod 3G n'avait qu'une heure d'autonomie au bout de 2 ans d'utilisation (et encore, en n'utilisant pas le retro &#233;clairage).

Je ne parle m&#234;me pas des t&#233;l&#233;phones ...


> Tu as un Nokia ?


J'ai eu un sony ericsson et je poss&#232;de actuellement un nokia. C'est du m&#234;me niveau


----------



## EricKvD (10 Janvier 2007)

Est-ce que le problème de la batterie est aussi handicapant que cela ? 

Oui
----

Autant sur l'ipod que sur l'iphone, le changement de la batterie devrait se faire aussi facilement que sur les GSM actuels. Les batteries vieillissent et parfois très vite si on ne les vide pas à fond de temps à autre.

Non
----

Des sociétés ( http://www.ipodbattery.com/ ) commercialisent des kits pour changer la batterie des ipod mini (je n'ai rien vu pour les nano par contre) et d'après les modes d'emploi, ce ne serait pas aussi compliqué qu'il n'y paraît.

(Notez que j'ai utilisé le conditionnel  )

Mais
-----

Ce serait bien mieux si l'Iphone était fourni avec un accès facile à la batterie.

C'était mes 2 centimes d'euro.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

j'en connais certains qui vont &#234;tre contents


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Tu ne dois pas les utiliser souvent, en utilisant mes ipods de mani&#232;re journali&#232;re:
> 
> Mon ipod nano achet&#233; il y a3 mois a vu la dur&#233;e de sa batterie est d&#233;j&#224; diminu&#233; au 2/3
> Mon ancien ipod 3G n'avait qu'une heure d'autonomie au bout de 2 ans d'utilisation (et encore, en n'utilisant pas le retro &#233;clairage).



Trois heures par jour en semaine et 3/4h par jour le week-end. L'important pour garder la batterie, c'est de la recharger r&#233;guli&#232;rement et de la vider compl&#232;tement une fois par mois sinon elle se d&#233;grade &#224; grande vitesse.


----------



## chti (10 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Très séduisant ce nouvel appareil, et ce à la simple lecture des quelques pages de présentation du site Apple US. Encore une fois, Apple simplifie tout :
> 
> 
> Plus besoin de savoir si on déverrouille avec * Ok ou avec # ou autre bizarrerie, là on glisse le doigt ! Mieux que Nokia ou Siemens !
> ...



Je viens de voir les nouvelles encore fraîches d'hier...

Il est beau cet iphone...

Et 4 ou 8 Go de mémoire FLASH...
C'est nouveau, ou c'était déjà le cas avec l'ipod ?


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

chti a dit:


> ...Et 4 ou 8 Go de mémoire FLASH...
> C'est nouveau, ou c'était déjà le cas avec l'ipod ?


ipod nano, c'est nouveau par contre pour un "smartphone"


----------



## Sarmor (10 Janvier 2007)

iPhone était sur France2 tout à l'heure ! TOUT LE MONDE EN PARLE  
Merde ... les gens vont savoir qu'Apple Inc. existe :mouais:


----------



## chti (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> oui je sais bien mais là évidemment si sur l'appareil ya pas prévu un emplacement pour intégrer le stylet, c'est clair que là tu le paumes



Une solution ? -Se faire offrir un stylo-stylet-laser ? 
Ne se perd pas davantage..


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

Petit rappel pour ceux qui trouvent le prix de l'iPhone trop &#233;lev&#233; :

A sa sortie de Nokia N80 &#233;tait vendu 699 euros sans abonnement (jusqu'&#224; 800 euros dans certains magasins), livr&#233; avec une carte de 64 Mo   il p&#232;se 134g, son autonomie est catastrophique et il est bourr&#233; de bugs... La moiti&#233; des softs promis n'&#233;taient pas livr&#233;s dont la VOIP (ce qui a d'ailleurs permis &#224; Nokia de sortir une "Internet Edition" 6 mois plus tard avec lma fameuse VOIP)

Perso je l'ai eu &#224; 490 euros avec un abo Bouygues et je n'attends qu'une chose : m'en d&#233;barrasser, pur&#233;e un an ...


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'ai un E61 qui est bourré de softs et coûte un poil moins de 200 euros avec un abonnement quelconque, 100 si on arrive dans des forfaits style 3heures.

PAs buggé, évolutif, bon produit... mais alors archi démodé par le concept du iPhone !!!


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

KaptainKavern a dit:


> Moi j'ai un E61 qui est bourré de softs et coûte un poil moins de 200 euros avec un abonnement quelconque, 100 si on arrive dans des forfaits style 3heures.
> 
> PAs buggé, évolutif, bon produit... mais alors archi démodé par le concept du iPhone !!!



A sa sortie le E61 était vendu entre 400 et 470 euros sans abonnement. Et tu as raison ce n'est pas la même pointure qu'un iPhone, le N80 en est plus prêt c'est pour celà que je l'ai cité.


----------



## landrih (10 Janvier 2007)

tres joli et visiblement tres simple a utiliser...
mais bon, c'est un telephone a 500$... ( oui, il joue de la zic et ramene les mails)
mais tout de meme, a ce prix, le gps doit etre integré.


----------



## kathy h (10 Janvier 2007)

Si il &#233;tait dispo je l'acheterais sans doute, c'est un bel objet qui en plus fait t&#233;l&#233;phone

Seul d&#233;faut : Il ne fait pas le caf&#233;. :rateau: 

S&#233;rieusement : &#231;a va &#234;tre dur d'attendre au moins 1 an qu'il soit dispo en France surtout que d'ici l&#224 il aura sans doute &#233;t&#233; am&#233;lior&#233; et j'esp&#232;re qu'on pourra utilser Skype pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner gratuitement


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

Au risque de me r&#233;p&#233;ter (en fait, c'est le cas), c'est logique qu'Apple ait &#233;cart&#233; le stylet dans la mesure ou c'est un &#233;cran "Multi-touch" qu'il faut utiliser avec plusieurs doigts (infaisable avec un stylet donc)...

@+
iota


----------



## sucellus (10 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Si l'Euro se maintien à 1,30$, on peut espérer que TVA incluse il soit commercialisé en France en Euro TTC, au même prix qu'aux USA en $ HT.
> 
> Mais ça reste cher
> (et personnellement, 8 Go ça va faire juste pour ma bibliothèque iTunes.... on peut espérer un modèle 16 Go d'ici l'AppleExpo?)



Oui moi aussi je vais devoir revoir ma bibliothèque car avec 25Go de fichiers.....


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

sucellus a dit:


> Oui moi aussi je vais devoir revoir ma bibliothèque car avec 25Go de fichiers.....



Oui je crois que c'est le seul reproche que j'ai pour l'instant (avec l'impossibilité de changer la batterie) : Impossible d'ajouter une carte mémoire...


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

Si on regarde la concurrence, il y en a qui vont en prendre plein les dents, genr ele nouveau sony w880 annonc&#233; pour le deuxi&#232;me semestre de l'ann&#233;e et qui compar&#233; &#224; l'iphone fait pi&#232;tre figure

ah il y a cela


----------



## yzykom (10 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une chose me turlupine. Est-ce que cet iphone pourra pleinement communiquer avec les PC (pour la synchronisation, par exemple) ?
> 
> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée...



D'après la keynote, l'intégralité des synchronisations sera centralisée sur iTunes, y compris les mails, contacts, tâches, ...

Or iTunes est aussi sur Windows. Donc ...

Bien sûr, ce n'est pas précisé mais c'est plus que probable. Ce n'est pas un petit marché auquel Apple renoncerait, sinon.


----------



## nova (10 Janvier 2007)

Question con mais ce n'est pas très clair:
Cet iPhone ne fait pas de capture video?

si non, c'est bien domage. Oui c'est une fonction gadget mais c'est pour ça que c'est indispensable justement


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter (en fait, c'est le cas), c'est logique qu'Apple ait écarté le stylet dans la mesure ou c'est un écran "Multi-touch" qu'*il faut utiliser avec plusieurs doigts* (infaisable avec un stylet donc)...
> 
> @+
> iota






c'est de la discrimination pure et simple!

ba oui..





...j'fais comment avec mon moignon, moi, alors?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

un test rapide de 15 mn


----------



## Nicky Larson (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Trois heures par jour en semaine et 3/4h par jour le week-end. L'important pour garder la batterie, c'est de la recharger régulièrement et de la vider complètement une fois par mois sinon elle se dégrade à grande vitesse.



Je décharge à chaque fois entièrement la batterie que se soit sur mon ipod ou mes téléphones portables. Ca ne change rien.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> un test rapide de 15 mn



Apple changerai-telle son fusil d'épaule pour laisser un tel objet dans les mains de journalistes 6 mois avant la commercialisation!
agréable à lire en tout cas


----------



## YAYA L'imac (10 Janvier 2007)

Extraaaaaaordinaire cet iphone cela fait 3 ans que j'en r&#233;vais Steve t'es un g&#233;nie  

J'ai eu le premier iMac en 1997, en 2001 le premier mod&#232;le ipod que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs, un iMac tournesol 15" en 2004 le premier mod&#232;le &#233;galement et j'aurais le premier iPhone Apple un produit r&#233;volutionnaire Apple tout les 4 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de d&#233;fauts sur mes machines.  

Pour les grincheux comme d'hab. je leur conseille de visualiser la keynote en live de steve et apr&#232;s vous comprendrez mieux la r&#233;volution de cet iPhone

Juste un mot &#224; Apple inc.   "chapeau bas" 

YAYA L'imac et bient&#244;t iPhone


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (10 Janvier 2007)

Concernant le nom... (cisco a plier on le sait) mais si Apple d&#233;cide de changer, j'ai pour ma part deux id&#233;es &#224; soumettre &#224; S. J.:
Un Que j'ai  d&#233;j&#224; soumis 20 fois depuis hier: *IMob*

et une autre, moins conventionnelle: 
*Aphone* (le lire &#224; la fran&#231;aise.... pas mal pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone. C'est un message subliminal &#224; la concurence: _soyez APhone_ en d'autres mots, c'est fini maintenant, on se tait et on regarde! 

(c'est personnellement mon cas, je suis scotch&#233


----------



## Cricri (10 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pris un compte chez Cingular  
http://www.cingular.com/learn/international/roaming/international-roaming.jsp


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Je vous offre un iPhone et aussi le décompte jusqu'à sa sortie aux USA 

Bon pour un iPhone

Merci qui ? La mouette


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

personne sait ou ont peut choper la videos de la keynote autre part que sur ce satanné quicktime qui lag a mort!

j'en peux plus jve voir cte videos de cet outil absolument bluffant!

mat


----------



## amufa (10 Janvier 2007)

en veux 1, mais j'ai déjà peur de rayer l'écran :mouais:


----------



## Cricri (10 Janvier 2007)

amufa a dit:


> en veux 1, mais j'ai déjà peur de rayer l'écran :mouais:



L'écran n'a pas besoin, à proprement parler, du contact des doigts. tu peux mettre un skin.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2007)

Je pense a un truc, :

Je pense savoir pourquoi Apple ne sortira  l'iphone qu'au mois de juin... c'est par son os X de l'iphone est bas&#233; sur leopard.... donc si il le sorte aujourd'hui on pourrait voir les avanc&#233;s graphique notamment de leopard ....


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Janvier 2007)

Moi je trouve &#231;a pas mal qu'il arrive 6 mois plus tard en Europe. On aura d&#233;j&#224; des release de iPhoneLinux &#224; ce moment la . Les develloppeurs am&#233;ricain pourront s'amuser un peu avant nous, mais ce sont eux qui se choperont tout les emmerdes et bug des premiers essai .

Rha vivement que je l'ai dans ma poche dans sa version RevA avec gps, plus de place pour la musique and co et un dual boot Mac Os / Linux :love:


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

donc personne...


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

vous pensez qu'il y aura un jour le gps sur cet iphone? mais comment?

mat


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

Je n'avais pas vu la keynote : ouahh... l'iphone en action est encore plus impressionnant (j'en suis &#224; la partie ipod) , c'est d'une facilit&#233; d&#233;concertante, un r&#234;ve de geek

en plus ipapy qui se permet d'ouvrir sa pr&#233;sentation de la partie ipod avec un morceau des beatles..... savoureux


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Janvier 2007)

Etrange  on dirait qu'on ne peut pas aller sur l'iTunes Store depuis l'iPhone


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Je pense savoir pourquoi Apple ne sortira  l'iphone qu'au mois de juin... c'est par son os X de l'iphone est bas&#233; sur leopard.... donc si il le sorte aujourd'hui on pourrait voir les avanc&#233;s graphique notamment de leopard ....


Ou comme l'a dit Steve Jobs parce qu'Apple a pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; (pour &#233;viter les fuites) pr&#233;senter l'iPhone avant de demander la certification aupr&#232;s de la FCC autorisant sa mise en vente sur le march&#233;...



etudiant69 a dit:


> Etrange  on dirait qu'on ne peut pas aller sur l'iTunes Store depuis l'iPhone


Ca viendra certainement dans une des mises &#224; jour logiciel...

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Il semble qu'on puisse pas non plus ajouter des programmes supplémentaires sur l'iPhone.

info ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Les américains vont servir de cobaye pour nous, c'est gentil!


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il semble qu'on puisse pas non plus ajouter des programmes supplémentaires sur l'iPhone.
> 
> info ?


Manu nous a affirmé le contraire, il a même ajouté qu'il est possible de développer des applications pour l'iPhone dans XCode.

@+
iota


----------



## Tyler (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il fait mieux ..
> 
> Double, triple appel... Conférence etc ...




Oui, uniquement compatible avec cingular non ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

Beaucoup d'opérateurs proposent cela, soit d'office, soit en option


----------



## Jeffouille (10 Janvier 2007)

C'est une bombe cet iPhone !!!

J'en veut un


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> ca fait 5 ans que j'enchaîne les pda et les smartphone avec stylet, j'en ai jamais perdu un seul...c'est pas un argument valable de Jobs et selon moi c'est une erreur d'en avoir pas proposé un
> 
> ya rien de plus chiant que de louper une lettre (si grand le clavier soit-il) et de devoir effacer et retrouver la bonne
> 
> ...




heu, je pense que :
1 - les stylets tu peux les acheter à part (un peu comme les accessoires pour l'ipod)
2 - si c'était pour sortir un "truc comme tout le monde", apple n'aurait pas fait l'iphone.

et puis imagine qu'on est eu la meme réaction pour l'ipod ? "mais c'est quoi cette roue ?, ça fait 5 ans que j'utilise winamp + des dossiers pour mon lecteur mp3!!!"


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

bon apres avoir vu la video de la keynote...

si le marketing suis, les maj aussi, je pense que cet iphone va CARTONER pour sur!

je suis absolument sur le cul, c'est le telphone vraiment reinvent&#233;! je l'ai a sa sorti!


mat


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

Maintenant que le choc est pass&#233;, tout un tas de questions se posent sur cet iphone (c'est bien on va pouvoir relancer un train de rumeurs) :

est-ce un vrai smartphone (au sens o&#249; on l'entend actuellement : machine capable de faire tourner des softs notamment tiers sur un os mobile) ? (engadget et applegazette disent que non)

et de la d&#233;coule la grande question (enfin pour moi) : aura t on la chance de voir une appli compatible SIP arriv&#233; sur cet iphone? ou compatible skype ? ou autre ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2007)

Il y a une caméra sur cet iPhone?


----------



## zemzem (10 Janvier 2007)

moi je trouves qu'il est ..... OUAOU !!! .... mais un an c'est longgggg    
j'ai déjà préparé une enveloppe marquée "iphone" et j'y ai mis 50.- chf .... dans un an y aura le compte


----------



## Tonton Nestor (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon, je viens de voir la vidéo de la keynote, et c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant et déconcertant "d'évidence". Les commandes ont l'air parfaitement logique et le tout est particulièrement bien agencé. 

Le seul truc qui me gêne, outre le prix, c'est d'être lié 2 ans à un opérateur. Moi qui recherche le contrat le plus souple possible afin de pouvoir le rompre n'importe quand, je n'ai pas envie de me lier pour 24 mois avec un opérateur.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Il y a une caméra sur cet iPhone?



Un APN de 2 mios pixels


----------



## Manu (10 Janvier 2007)

D'après les nouvelles que j'ai pu avoir, l'iPhone est au stade de quasi prototype, le temps de le faire certifier il reste à :

- Valider le firmware
- Completer les applications (GPS par exemple)
- Fournir la SDK aux développeurs  (Prochaine WWDC)
- Completer le Package de vente (avec ou sans oreillette Bluetooth Apple)
- Nouvelle version d'iTunes pour la synchronisation. 
- Mise au Normes Européennes (pour la version Europe)
- etc ....

L'Apple Expo prochaine est une date de lancement fortement probable.


----------



## Warflo (10 Janvier 2007)

Comme le dit Apple, ce produit est la 3éme révolution, après l'ordinateur personnel et la musique numérique.
La question est, est-ce qu'il sera comme le mac un produit extraordinaire, mais relativement méconnu, ou est-ce qu'il explosera comme l'iPod ?


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

merci Manu pour toutes ses infos, il ne reste plus qu'&#224; &#233;conomiser


----------



## Madmac (10 Janvier 2007)

J'en veux UN....

c'est un tréo en mieux.... et pas plus cher, voir même moins...

j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux,j'en veux.....       

Il sortira quand mon tréo sera amorti...


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Un APN de 2 mios pixels



Merci  parc'que j'en ai pas entendu parler mais j'ai vu que y'avait un icone "camera" sur l'écran donc bon 


Un nouvelle question  pensez vous que ça sera possible de l'avoir en France avant fin 2007? (par importation)


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2007)

L'abeille en aura certainement


----------



## Gimli510 (10 Janvier 2007)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Merci  parc'que j'en ai pas entendu parler mais j'ai vu que y'avait un icone "camera" sur l'écran donc bon
> 
> 
> Un nouvelle question  pensez vous que ça sera possible de l'avoir en France avant fin 2007? (par importation)



Ca ne devrait pas être un problème, il faudra simplement voir le prix hors abonnement et si  il existe un moyen de le débloquer car si il n'accepte que les sim cingular aucun moyen de fonctionner en Europe.


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

Euh en Europe c'est fin 2007 ou 20058 la date de lancement?
Je vois les deux versions circuler.
Officiellement c'est quoi?


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2007)

Gimli510 a dit:


> Ca ne devrait pas &#234;tre un probl&#232;me, il faudra simplement voir le prix hors abonnement et si  il existe un moyen de le d&#233;bloquer car si il n'accepte que les sim cingular aucun moyen de fonctionner en Europe.


Merci donc ouais avec difficult&#233; si c'est possible en gros  bon on verra bien


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Euh en Europe c'est fin 2007 ou 20058 la date de lancement?
> Je vois les deux versions circuler.
> Officiellement c'est quoi?


Juin aux US
fin 2007 en Europe
2008 en Asie


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2007)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Juin aux US
> fin 2007 en Europe
> 2008 en Asie



Bon je dois prendre un abonnement téléphonqie d'ici peu.
Je sais pas quoi faire alors, si je m'engage pour un an ou pas.:hein:


----------



## salinger (10 Janvier 2007)

pas besoin d'être devin pour savoir que cet iphone , va faire un carton monstrueux  à sa sortie, et après avoir passé ses maladies d'usages et les premieres upgrades ( disques dur - gps ect )  ça sera le début d'une autre révolution majeur , dont apple est le visionnaire 

Apple viens de renvoyer ses concurrents au bac à sable , sans compter que la technique du multi-touch sera s également sur ses ipods et sur ses ordis , plus besoins de clavier.

Ses concurrents ne voulaient être que leader du marché , apple lui invente un marché.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je vous offre un iPhone et aussi le d&#233;compte jusqu'&#224; sa sortie aux USA
> Bon pour un iPhone
> Merci qui ? La mouette


pff m&#234;me pas le temps de d&#233;poser le nom de domaine je te jure il y a des mecs trop rapide sur cette terre 
(au fait vous aussi vous avez fait le pdf qui est fourni en attendant ? siffle:   )



La mouette a dit:


> Il semble qu'on puisse pas non plus ajouter des programmes suppl&#233;mentaires sur l'iPhone.
> info ?





iota a dit:


> Manu nous a affirm&#233; le contraire, il a m&#234;me ajout&#233; qu'il est possible de d&#233;velopper des applications pour l'iPhone dans XCode.
> @+
> iota





Manu a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s les nouvelles que j'ai pu avoir, l'iPhone est au stade de quasi prototype, le temps de le faire certifier il reste &#224; :
> 
> - Valider le firmware
> - Completer les applications (GPS par exemple)
> ...


miam miam, tout cela sent tr&#232;s bon
*le gps
*Semble une application s&#251;re d'arriver, tr&#232;s pratique pour choisir un resto pr&#232;s de l'endroit ou l'on se trouve, coupl&#233;e &#224; google map cela risque d'assurer sec.
il faudra par contre renforcer les partenariats avec les fournisseurs de contenu genre guide michelin ou mapi, bref du boulot.
On pourra toujours l'utiliser pour se diriger vers une adresse ou un point g&#233;od&#233;sique, je me demande si le couplage avec geoportail pourra se faire, j'ai des doutes.
(qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de loi au us pour les appels d'urgence qui requi&#232;rent un gps ? )

*le sdk...*
je suis tr&#232;s curieux de savoir ce qui est possible de faire, j'ai l'impression que les widgets ne posent pas de probl&#232;mes mais qu'en est il des applications telles qu'ichatAV ou skype qui interagissent en profondeur avec les routines de la b&#234;te.

*itunes...*
nous abordons un probl&#232;me souvent abord&#233; ici: la compl&#233;mentarit&#233; entre agenda, mail, photos, itunes, il semble qu'apple n'a pas trouv&#233; encore la solution parfaite. la contrainte d'avoir une version pc l'a fait apparement pencher pour une int&#233;gration de ces applications dans itunes, itunes pc ou itunes pc/mac parce que sans &#234;tre developpeur je ne pense pas que nous allons assister &#224; la disparition de contacts ni de mail et autres, &#224; moins qu'apple nous sorte du chapeau ZE version qui int&#232;gre effectivement cet iphone et donc un regroupement des applications, &#224; voir...

apple expo...
bon il va falloir r&#233;server les billets alors pour Paris   


je pressent tout de m&#234;me une version d'ipod vid&#233;o interm&#233;diaire bas&#233;e sur la nouvelle navigation que je trouve absolument fabuleuse tellement elle se rapproche de ce nous faisons naturellement avec des disques.


----------



## barth_polux (10 Janvier 2007)

Cette été, je vais a la grande pomme, et je voulais savoir, si il y avait une chance que je puisse m'en procurer un, sans abonnement. Les versions seront-il différente de celle qui débarquerons en france? Si vous voulais je pourrais en ramener quelqu'un.... Le clavier tactile sera qwerty ou azerty, ou on pourra choisir????? Bon allé, lancons un vote pour le prix du iphone sans abonnement, je parie sur 699dollar pour le 4go et 799 dollar pour le 8go.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

abonnement obligatoire
version diff&#233;rentes us/europe (edge, 3g..)
aucune id&#233;e pour le clavier, disons qu'amha tu auras le choix de la langue et donc du pays
pour les prix sans abonnement ... disons 200 &#224; 300 euros de plus


----------



## lifenight (10 Janvier 2007)

Nous n'avons pas vu ce que contient le menu options du t&#233;l&#233;phone, peut &#234;tre qu'il contient un choix de la langue et du type de clavier azerty, si oui vu qu'il est quadri bandes on pourra l'utiliser ici si c'est une version nue, si c'est le cas je compte m'en procurer un sauf si une version 3g est pr&#233;vue ici lors du lancement en europe


----------



## yzykom (10 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Cette &#233;t&#233;, je vais a la grande pomme, et je voulais savoir, si il y avait une chance que je puisse m'en procurer un, sans abonnement. Les versions seront-il diff&#233;rente de celle qui d&#233;barquerons en france? Si vous voulais je pourrais en ramener quelqu'un.... Le clavier tactile sera qwerty ou azerty, ou on pourra choisir????? Bon all&#233;, lancons un vote pour le prix du iphone sans abonnement, je parie sur 699dollar pour le 4go et 799 dollar pour le 8go.



J'avais aussi achet&#233; mon iPod &#224; NY (Applestore de Prince street.). L'avantage chez Apple, c'est la garantie mondiale et les softwares multilingues (donc bons pour le Fran&#231;ais aussi)
Techniquement, c'est quadri-bandes donc &#231;a passe chez nous.

Reste &#224; savoir si Apple le vendra sans Cingular &#224; ce moment l&#224;. Je ne suis pas certain que quelqu'un ait la r&#233;ponse aujourd'hui.


----------



## Manu (10 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> *le sdk...*
> je suis tr&#232;s curieux de savoir ce qui est possible de faire, j'ai l'impression que les widgets ne posent pas de probl&#232;mes mais qu'en est il des applications telles qu'ichatAV ou skype qui interagissent en profondeur avec les routines de la b&#234;te.
> .



Dans l'iphone il ya :
- OS X  (et non Mac OS X car c'est pas un mac)
- Cocoa
- La couche r&#233;seau de OS X
- La couche graphique avec notamment core animation.
- Quicktime

et donc tout ce qu'il faut pour ichat AV. S Jobs a bien soulign&#233; que l'iPhone est un smartphone destin&#233; &#224; accueillir de solides applications de type desktop.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Dans l'iphone il ya :
> - OS X  (et non Mac OS X car c'est pas un mac)
> - Cocoa
> - La couche réseau de OS X
> ...




Ce qui pourrait faire ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

L'IPHONE EST PASSÉ SUR TF1 À 20H.....


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> L'IPHONE EST PASSÉ SUR TF1 À 20H.....


Z'en ont parlé aussi sur le journal de la 2


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Z'en ont parlé aussi sur le journal de la 2



ouais d'ailleurs j'aurais deux mots à dire au journaliste   : "apple une société qui recycle des technologies déjà existantes"

un stage sur macge obligatoire pour lui


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Ils ont dit que c'&#233;tait un t&#233;l&#233;phone r&#233;volutionaire... Apple passe sur le devant de la sc&#232;ne. Je sens que chez la concurence, ils doivent se faire pipi dessus! 

Sur TF1 ils sont plus int&#233;ligents que sur la 2 apparement!


----------



## jugnin (10 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Cette été, je vais a la grande pomme, et je voulais savoir, si il y avait une chance que je puisse m'en procurer un, sans abonnement. Les versions seront-il différente de celle qui débarquerons en france? Si vous voulais je pourrais en ramener quelqu'un.... Le clavier tactile sera qwerty ou azerty, ou on pourra choisir????? Bon allé, lancons un vote pour le prix du iphone sans abonnement, je parie sur 699dollar pour le 4go et 799 dollar pour le 8go.



J'ai du mal à voir l'intéret de ramener un téléphone à 800$ que tu ne pourras pas utiliser en France.:mouais:



xao85 a dit:


> Sur TF1 ils sont plus intéligents que sur la 2 apparement!



Ah ?


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai du mal à voir l'intéret de ramener un téléphone à 800$ que tu ne pourras pas utiliser en France.:mouais:



et le fun alors   les gens savent plus s'amuser


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

Elle sort d'o&#249; cette rumeur:mouais::mouais::mouais: On la trouve un peu partout aujourd'hui sur des sites plus ou moins s&#233;rieux (plut&#244;t moins que plus d'ailleurs au vu du contenu des articles...)


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2007)

Je ne fais pas partie des r&#226;leurs. Je suis m&#234;me TR&#200;S TR&#200;S content de cet iPhone.

Mais le grand absent de l'iPhone, c'est le Chat. Visiblement, on peut envoyer des SMS (&#224; la mani&#232;re d'iChat, mais bonjour la facture...), on peut &#233;crire des mails, mais on ne peut pas chatter via le wifi apparemment (et surtout pas en audio ou video). Sauf si quelqu'un me d&#233;montre le contraire.

Je pense que ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me technologique, mais commercial, li&#233; au partenariat avec Cingular.
Si l'iPhone permet trop facilement de se dispenser du r&#233;seau Cingular et de communiquer uniquement en Voip lorsque le wi-fi est disponible, &#231;a risque de moins int&#233;resser Cingular (et les autres op&#233;rateurs pour les autres pays).
C'est dommage, mais peut-&#234;tre qu'avec le temps, le rapport de force permettra &#224; Apple d'imposer davantage ses conditions.

C'est peut-&#234;tre aussi pour cette raison qu'Apple est oblig&#233;e pour l'instant de verrouiller les applications tierces.


----------



## yzykom (10 Janvier 2007)

Je verrais volontiers une mise à jour de iTunes intégrant la même version de Coverflow que dans l'iPhone :

En vrai plein écran, avec les titres au dos de la pochette.


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Janvier 2007)

entre les premieres mises à niveau, le prix- qui semble pas vous inquieter ...( mais bon quand même ... au moins, au début , on part de haut ... ), vaudra mieux attendre un an ou deux ou trois avant de se lancer ... ..non? 


n'empêche, c'est finalement un mini-micro-ordi qu'ils veulent nous amener ..:love: 
on fera du traitement de texte dessus ? 


en attendant, juste pour les macusers ... mac osx ne semble plus vraiment une priorité ... 
ipod avait déja un peu ralenti et masqué les avancées des ordi mais là avec iphone ... 
j'admire la progression futuriste d'apple précurseur .. mais juste pour l'ordi ... je sais pas si on y perd pas un peu .. non? ou alors pour le moment, faut se dire que l'ordi de bureau etc . et bin, on peut rien en espérer de beaucoup que tout ce qu'il fait déjà d'immense ... à part des p'tites améliorations .. rien de révolutionnaire n'est à venir .. 
 ( dommage car dans certains fils de mac g , on voit qu'il y aurait des idées très bonnes et novatrices et utiles à développer dans un nouvel os .. )


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2007)

Vu la b&#234;te je trouve le prix acceptable pour ce que c'est...reste &#224; voir le forfait ...


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ouais d'ailleurs j'aurais deux mots à dire au journaliste   : "apple une société qui recycle des technologies déjà existantes"
> 
> un stage sur macge obligatoire pour lui


&#231;a y est je savais que j'aurais pas du passer ici.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Elle sort d'o&#249; cette rumeur:mouais::mouais::mouais: On la trouve un peu partout aujourd'hui sur des sites plus ou moins s&#233;rieux (plut&#244;t moins que plus d'ailleurs au vu du contenu des articles...)




 ces journalistes 
lis les posts de manu


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

ça c'est l'image en une de macgé aujourd'hui :






c'est marrant parce que sur la vidéo steve jobs il était en jeans bleu et pull noir


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Janvier 2007)

222diablo222 a dit:


> Vu la b&#234;te je trouve le prix acceptable pour ce que c'est...reste &#224; voir le forfait ...



le prix est acceptable par rapport au produit mais comme tu le dis , c'est au niveau forfait ... 
apparemment, &#224; ce que j'ai saisi au vol hier soir, c'est le prix avec l'abonnement ... donc avant que cela devienne plus "grand public" ... faudra surement attendre .. parce qu' &#224; ce prix l&#224;, je n'oserai m'en servir comme un t&#233;l&#233;phone de la vie de tous les jours qu'avec une grande mod&#233;ration, de peur de l'ab&#238;mer ... 


accessoirement, si le clavier est sur l'&#233;cran , il a parl&#233; que la surface &#233;tait anti "traces de doigt "? paske belle image , beau jouet , dommage d'avoir traces de doigt qui brouillent tout , non?


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ça c'est l'image en une de macgé aujourd'hui :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas mal


----------



## Aladisse (10 Janvier 2007)

je suis completement inculte niveau telephonie, mais quest-ce qui empeche apple de sortir son iphone sans partenariat avec les operateurs (au niveau technique j'entends) ?


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> je suis completement inculte niveau telephonie, mais quest-ce qui empeche apple de sortir son iphone sans partenariat avec les operateurs (au niveau technique j'entends) ?


+ ou moins 200$

quand tu ach&#232;tes ton t&#233;l&#233;phone de base avec un abonnement, tu le paye 1&#8364; alors qu'en vrai il coute plus de 100&#8364; minimum.
c'est le m&#234;me principe, la difference est combl&#233;e avec ton abonnement


alors vendre un t&#233;l&#233;phone, m&#234;me g&#233;nial, plus cher qu'un ordinateur, &#224; part quelques geek, pas sur qu'il y ai un march&#233;, au moins au depart.


----------



## tarabeich (10 Janvier 2007)

D'après vous, si on va aux States et qu'on achète un iPod vers Juillet.
Est-ce-qu'on pourra l'utiliser tel qu'un telephone en mettant sa carte sim dedans ?
En gros, est-ce-que il y aura un moyen de le débloquer ?

Merci


----------



## huexley (10 Janvier 2007)

Pour ma part, je souffle un peu le chaud et le froid...

Certe il est beau et a une avance incroyable sur la concurence mais je suis un peu décu que ce ne soit qu'un ipod qui téléphone et non pas un Smartphone qui lise de la musique, son systeme tres fermé, l impossibilité apparente de ne pas pouvoir changer d'opérateur (ou change ou la carte ?  ) ni les batteries et que l'on ne puisse pas non plus y installer quoi que ca fait que bien apres avoir sauté un peu partout hier soir de joie, je me ravise et je patiente de voir ce qu'apple nous réserve dans ses cartons


----------



## Aladisse (10 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> + ou moins 200$
> 
> quand tu achètes ton téléphone de base avec un abonnement, tu le paye 1 alors qu'en vrai il coute plus de 100 minimum.
> c'est le même principe, la difference est comblée avec ton abonnement
> ...



mais je pose la question au niveau technique et non pas commercial. est-ce qu'il faut "l'accord" d'Orange par exemple pour que leur carte sim soient reconnu par l'iphone, ou est-il possible que l'iphone soit compatible d'origine avec n'importe quel operateur ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui aurait peut-être pas vu ça, c'est super impressionant    :développement multi touch a voir en entier!


----------



## huexley (10 Janvier 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> D'après vous, si on va aux States et qu'on achète un iPod vers Juillet.
> Est-ce-qu'on pourra l'utiliser tel qu'un telephone en mettant sa carte sim dedans ?
> En gros, est-ce-que il y aura un moyen de le débloquer ?
> 
> Merci



j'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse l'ouvrir


----------



## Rudy (10 Janvier 2007)

Perso, je trouve ce téléphone carrément excellent.

C'est bien la 1ère fois que j'irai farfouiller dans les menus et les différentes appli- contenues dans l'appareil. Vivement le 4ème trimestre 2007...................




Allez, pour la peine, je me relance la Keynote !


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

ont peux pas l'ouvrir pour changer DE CARTE SIM?????????

c'est une blague huexley?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

huexley a dit:


> j'ai pas l'impression que l'on puisse l'ouvrir



Pourtant Steve a montré l'endroit ou se logeait la carte (si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## huexley (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourtant Steve a montré l'endroit ou se logeait la carte (si j'ai bien compris).



alors autant pour ma pomme :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

huexley a dit:


> alors autant pour ma pomme :rateau:



Je vais essayer une capture de l'image sur la vid&#233;o. J'esp&#232;re que je ne me suis pas tromp&#233;. 

*edit* : la vid&#233;o se bloque, tant pis


----------



## ederntal (10 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> mais je pose la question au niveau technique et non pas commercial. est-ce qu'il faut "l'accord" d'Orange par exemple pour que leur carte sim soient reconnu par l'iphone, ou est-il possible que l'iphone soit compatible d'origine avec n'importe quel operateur ?



Ce qui me fait peur c'est que Steve a bien insisté sur le fait qu'ils ont travaillé en collaboration étroite avec Singular pour proposer des avancés techniques qui nécéssite de travailler sur le reseau GSM (par exemple voiceMail qui permet de lire ses messages de repondeur comme des fichiers musicaux, dans l'ordre que l'on veux...).


Deja je me demande comment il feront ça dans le reste du monde...!!!


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

mon humble avis:

l'ipod a reussi car il a sufer sur l'explosion des telechargement illegaux mp3.

l'iphone explosera avec l'explosion des reseaux wifi gratuit permetant skype,msn,mail,internet.

l'iphone amons avis se plante si il veut simplement etre un telephone comme tous les autre qui doit payer pour msn, payer pour le telephone, payer pour le contrat, payer pour internet.

c'est con a dire mais je suis quasiment sur a 100% de ses 6 dernieres lignes


----------



## lifenight (10 Janvier 2007)

A part pour le voice mail, tout est standard


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> mon humble avis:
> 
> l'ipod a reussi car il a sufer sur l'explosion des telechargement illegaux mp3.
> 
> ...




Suis un peu dac avec toi


----------



## Yuls (10 Janvier 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Z'en ont parlé aussi sur le journal de la 2



Justement l'équipe de Macinyonne vous propose les passages en vidéo des JT de TF1 et de France 2 au 20H :

Forum Macinyonne

Enjoy !


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourtant Steve a montré l'endroit ou se logeait la carte (si j'ai bien compris).



Je confirme, j'ai vu la Keynote, la carte sim s'enfiche sur le dessus de l'appareil.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Suis un peu dac avec toi



Vu le discours du CEO de Cingular et la forte utilisation des connexions internet par l' iPhone, il se pourrait que Cingular mette en place une sorte de forfait illimité pour la connexion data. Et lorsqu'il trouve un réseau Wifi sur lequel il peut s'authentifier l'iPhone bascule automatiquement.


----------



## elfanor (10 Janvier 2007)

mouasi cke tu dis est a double tranchant.

d'un coté tu paye le tel, le forfait tel et le forfait internet, de l'autre tu profite dinternet wifi.

ca fait un peu cher. non ce qu'il faudrais c'est telephone a 499 euros tout compris sans engagement avec application skype, msn incluse et qu'il se connecte facilement et directement a internet via wifi


et dans 30 ans si tout va bien ya des poteau blanc dans toute les grandes villes qui distribue du wifi apple!


hehe, j'appelle steve, ou il a pas besoin de moi?

mat


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> mais je pose la question au niveau technique et non pas commercial. est-ce qu'il faut "l'accord" d'Orange par exemple pour que leur carte sim soient reconnu par l'iphone, ou est-il possible que l'iphone soit compatible d'origine avec n'importe quel operateur ?


je suppose que comme sur la plupart des téléphones il sera "verrouillés" pour un opérateur précis
en general, ce genre de verrou est logiciel et est crakable (ce n'est pas illégal, mais aux risques et perils de l'utilisateur)


----------



## butok (11 Janvier 2007)

en fait, c'est meme interdit en france de verouiller un telephone, et en appelant ton opérateur, il est obligé de te donner la marche a suivre pour le déverouiller ... (au bout de 3 mois de forfait ... c la contrepartie qu'ils ont obtenus)


----------



## yzykom (11 Janvier 2007)

Aladisse a dit:


> je suis completement inculte niveau telephonie, mais quest-ce qui empeche apple de sortir son iphone sans partenariat avec les operateurs (au niveau technique j'entends) ?



Sur le strict plan technique, rien. Ce mobile g&#232;re parfaitement les fr&#233;quences de transmissions des op&#233;rateurs du monde entier et le format de la carte SIM est le m&#234;me pour tout le monde. Si Apple veut sortir l'iPhone en mobile nu (et il le fera surement un jour, mais pas forc&#233;ment tout de suite), il peut le faire sans probl&#232;me.

Par contre, c'est sur le plan commecial qu'il a tout int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; s'allier avec des pros des t&#233;l&#233;coms au d&#233;but. En effet, une baisse du prix de 200&#8364; environs en &#233;change d'un engagement de 24 mois chez un op&#233;rateur permet ni plus ni moins de faire passer la pillule et, pour l'acheteur, de payer les 200&#8364; restant &#224; cr&#233;dit sur 24 mois. :rateau: 

Ce sont des pratiques courantes en t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile, surtout sur les produits hi-tech (donc chers).


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> mouasi cke tu dis est a double tranchant.
> 
> d'un coté tu paye le tel, le forfait tel et le forfait internet, de l'autre tu profite dinternet wifi.
> 
> ...



... et la, la marmotte...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Cisco Attaque Apple

Ce n'est pas une puce Intel pour l'iPhone

Apple's Vice President of iPod marketing, Greg Joswiak


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> hehe, j'appelle steve, ou il a pas besoin de moi?
> ...



Je viens de l'avoir en ligne, il me confirme qu'il n'a pas besoin de toi... par contre, il demande que tu soignes un peu ton fran&#231;ais...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

juste quelques clarifications

1: lorsqu'on achete un téléphone avec un abonnement ou en faisant jouer ses points fidélités, le revendeur déduit du prix du téléphone un montant.
ce montant est dépendant du type d'abonnement ou du nombre de points de l'abonné.
il faut savoir que les packs opérateurs pré-incluent un montant de subventionnement mais qu'en cas de vente hors packs le revendeur déduit une partie du montant qu'il touche sur l'abonnement.
N'oubliez pas que le revendeur touche une rémunération à chaque fois qu'il fait souscrire un abonnement, cette rémunération dépend du type d'abonnement et des options. Sur un prépayé; il va toucher environ 30 Euros, sur un forfait 4H avec facturation détaillé, 24 mois, data; il va toucher autour de 300, c'est de cette somme dont il se sert pour élaborer un prix pour un téléphone hors packs. (il touche moins sur les packs mais il n'a pas à déduire un montant).

2: un téléphone à la norme GSM-DCS-EDGE fonctionnera sur tous les réseaux utilisant ces normes, en Europe comme ailleurs.

Le phone Apple est un haut de gamme, les volumes seront donc ceux des hauts de gamme.  Apple refait le coup du iPod en entrant par le haut sur le marché (Maslow pour les intimes), il va ensuite développer une gamme en descendant en prix et fonctionnalités.

en tous cas, je leur souhaite que ça marche. ceci dit 10 millions de phone d'ici 2008... c'est très ambitieux.

Piting, qu'il est chouette


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en tous cas, je leur souhaite que &#231;a marche. ceci dit 10 millions de phone d'ici 2008... c'est tr&#232;s ambitieux.
> 
> Piting, qu'il est chouette



C'est pas d'ici 2008, mais &#224; la fin 2008. 


Standard & Poor equity analyst Richard Stice says that even if the number of iPods sold is sliced in half, the iPhone launch 'would still be accretive to earnings because you're getting a higher price point.' Jobs said Tuesday that Apple aims to sell 10 million handsets in 2008 -- its first full year of iPhone sales -- which would be 1&#37; of the mobile phone market worldwide. 'We think that (Jobs' estimate) is reasonable but somewhat conservative,' Stice says. 'We think they could potentially do better than that.'"


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Cisco Attaque Apple


ce sent l'histoire de gros sous  



> Ce n'est pas une puce Intel pour l'iPhone


ben voui c'est pas intel qui le fourni mais plut&#244;t samsung d'apr&#232;s ars


# Samsung Electronics pour le microproc et la vid&#233;o
# Marvell pour le wifi
# Infineon Technoogies pour la partie communiquante
# Broadcomm Corp. pour la partie &#233;cran tactile
# Cambridge Silicon Radio pour le blue tooth

il y a vraiment beaucoup d'excitation autour de ce tel non ?



> Apple's Vice President of iPod marketing, Greg Joswiak


je ne sais pas vous, mais ... il ne me fait pas vibrer greg


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> ce sent l'histoire de gros sous



Et paf ! L'action Apple qui chute de 1&#37;. 

Hop !


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Prise de bénéfices, rien d'autre


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> je ne sais pas vous, mais ... il ne me fait pas vibrer greg



Bah, tu ne seras pas obligé de le régler sur vibreur...


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2007)

L'iPhone va faire parler de lui durant toute cette année. Franchement après tout le bruit qu'il a crée autour de lui (même l'ipod à sa sortie n'avait connu une telle publicité), je ne vois pas d'opérateur refusant de mettre l'iphone dans son offre. Si cela se trouve, une nouvelle forme de vente sera proposée par les opérateurs. 

En effet il faut reconnaitre une chose, cet iPhone va faire un tabac auprès des cadres moyens. Apple sortira ensuite une version nano qui va achever la concurrence. Pendant ce temps un nouveau marché d'accessoires assez florissant aura fait son apparution. 

Bref ce truc est une fois de plus une pompe à sous monumentale. Surtout que comme (et même plus que) l'ipod, il est protégé par une bardée de brevets donc difficile à copier. Bref la concurence en prend pour 3 à 5 ans minimum.

J'ai eu à maintes reprises l'occasion de souligner que le point fort d'Apple c'est de toujours trouver la meilleure symbiose entre la façon d'utiliser facilement, l'ergonomie du produit et l'interface d'utilisation. Cela tout simplement parce qu'ils mettent en avant l'interdépendance du design, du soft et du hardware.

Les autres ont du mal tout simplement parce qu'ils ne possèdent pas une expérience notable dans les trois composantes.

beaucoup se reposent pour le soft par exemple sur ce que propose microsoft, qui lui n'a aucune incidence sur le design du produit, et encore moins sur la meilleure façon de l'utiliser de façon simple.


----------



## macfred22 (11 Janvier 2007)

Allo Bill?..Passe-moi ton iPod killer, j'ai un truc à lui dire
http://deligne.over-blog.com/article-5207079.html


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



Manu a dit:


> Apple sortira ensuite une version nano qui va achever la concurrence.


C'est justement ce dont j'avais envie de parler...
Je pense effectivement qu'on devrait voir d&#233;barquer une version "nano/mini" de l'iPhone, brid&#233;e de quelques fonctionnalit&#233;s.
Personnellement, un iPhone sans les fonctions vid&#233;o, appareil photo et internet me suffirait largement.

J'ai pas fait gaffe (pas encore vu la keynote) mais on peut g&#233;rer son emploi du temps avec l'iPhone (synchro avec iCal) ?

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> J'ai pas fait gaffe (pas encore vu la keynote) mais on peut gérer son emploi du temps avec l'iPhone (synchro avec iCal) ?
> 
> ...



Il y a une version d'iCal mais Steve n'a pas fait de démo, peut-être qu'elle n'est pas terminée...


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

Cisco attaque Apple pour vol de sa marque iPhone

C'est parti mon kiki !


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2007)

Je ne m'&#233;tais pas rendu compte, mais les dimensions de l'iPhone sont tr&#232;s proches de l'iPod actuel.

iPod 30 Go 
103,5 x 62 x 11 mm, 136 g 

iPhone
115 x 61 x 11.6mm, 135 g

Donc certainement que les milliers d'accessoires disponibles pour l'iPod sont compatibles avec cet appareil.

Argh, que cette ann&#233;e va &#234;tre longue...


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Cisco attaque Apple pour vol de sa marque iPhone
> 
> C'est parti mon kiki !


 
Déjà signalé au saut du lit, par la Mouette, qui ne dort jamais.


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

moi perso la fonction wifi est un atout majeur, en revanche il est vrai que l'apn soit il fait une exellente photo (k800i) soit il sert a rien!

question videos, les lentille actuel ne permettent absolument de pretendre a dela video donc sur ca, a mon avis soit apple sort une camera "apple" soit apple sort un iphone sans camera video.


----------



## Onra (11 Janvier 2007)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Je décharge à chaque fois entièrement la batterie que se soit sur mon ipod ou mes téléphones portables. Ca ne change rien.



Je réagis à cette réponse 15 pages plus loin mais pour une batterie au lithium, donc sans effet mémoire, décharger une batterie revient à faire un cycle complet et abouti à user plus vite la batterie.

Il faut faire comme lors de la charge de son portable Apple favori, des petites charges. Inutile d'attendre que la batterie soit à plat pour le recharger bien au contraire...

Enfin voilà si ça peut aider à sauvegarder un peu ton autonomie 


Sinon, je n'utilise peut-être pas à fond mon iPod mais mon 1G dure toujours plus de 3h


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

macfred22 a dit:


> Allo Bill?..Passe-moi ton iPod killer, j'ai un truc à lui dire
> http://deligne.over-blog.com/article-5207079.html



A l'affichage de ce site :


> Vous êtes actuellement  51  à faire semblant de bosser


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

En passant, on parle &#233;galement de cet iPhone sur les forums iGeneration.


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre


----------



## denousse (11 Janvier 2007)

bon ben, ipapy il est pas aimé......
http://www.pspgen.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=288159#288159


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> En passant, on parle &#233;galement de cet iPhone sur les forums iGeneration.


cesse de vouloir toujours me renvoyer vers igeneration : j'ai pas d'ipod


----------



## Frodon (11 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> cesse de vouloir toujours me renvoyer vers igeneration : j'ai pas d'ipod



Et la case &#224; cocher "*Aucun*" ou encore "*Autre(s) baladeur(s)*" c'est fait pour quoi?

De m&#234;me dans les selecteur deroulant "Plate-Forme" et "Maitrise de l'iPod", il y les options, respectivement: "*Pas d'OS*" et "*Aucun iPod*".

Donc tu n'as aucune excuse!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> cesse de vouloir toujours me renvoyer vers igeneration : j'ai pas d'ipod



&#199;a n'est pas bien grave...   Et pis, mamyblue, elle a un Mac elle? Non.  Et ben... 






Grill&#233;.

On en sait pas grand chose pour l'instant, mais si l'iPhone reste effectivement ferm&#233;, il perdra beaucoup d'int&#233;r&#234;t. Pas d'installation possible de Skype par exemple, et l&#224;-dessus, on peut d&#233;j&#224; affirmer que les op&#233;rateurs t&#233;l&#233;phoniques ne vont pas l&#226;cher le morceau...


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

n&#233;anmoins et d'un point de vue linguistique :&#224; quel syst&#232;me d'exploitation votre ipod est il reli&#233;&#8230; 

mais bon, malgr&#233; la loi fran&#231;aise, c'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que je mentirais sur un questionnaire&#8230;


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> *On en sait pas grand chose pour l'instant*, mais si l'iPhone reste effectivement fermé, il perdra beaucoup d'intérêt. Pas d'installation possible de Skype par exemple, et là-dessus, on peut déjà affirmer que les opérateurs téléphoniques ne vont pas lâcher le morceau...



ben oui, il serait un peu urgent d'attendre avant d'extrapoler


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

pour rejoindre manu et iota, l'&#233;volution de la gamme actuelle peux prendre deux voies:
1 tout ipod existant sur terre devient communiquant
2 deux familles vont prendre place, ipod et et iphone

*pourquoi je crois &#224; la deuxi&#232;me solution ?
*l'int&#233;gration de nouvelles fonctions dans l'ipod n'est pas un besoin des utilisateurs actuels
le surcout de ces fonctions ferais grimper le prix de mani&#232;re cons&#233;quente
la distribution des ipod s'en trouverais compl&#232;tement boulvers&#233;e.
cela laissera le march&#233; libre pour la concurrence en terme de lecteurs musicaux

*Les impacts de l'iphone sur la gamme ipod
*
plein &#233;cran, nouvelle navigation pour les ipod &#224; haute capacit&#233; de stockage dans un premier temps
&#233;cran tactile
disparition de la roue


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

La d&#233;cision d'Apple de situ&#233; l'Iphone sur un segment diff&#233;rent est claire:

4go et 8go (qui peuvent sembler un peut court pour stocker et visionner de la vid&#233;o!!!) histoire de ne pas concurrencer les 30 ou 80 Go de l'IPOD (SINON, POURQUOI ACHETER UN POD &#224; 40GO si on peut avoir un Iphone 40Go - avec un prix major&#233; &#224; la hausse mais ce ne sont pas le Go qui coutent le + cher, voir diff&#233;rence de prix entre Ipod et Nano pas gigantesque compar&#233; au gouffre qui les s&#233;pare niveau volume) 

La capacit&#233; de l'Iphone augmentera en m&#234;me temps (et parral&#232;lement) &#224; celle de l'iPod.... 200go dans le Pod>>> 20 ou 40 go ds le Phone et chacun conserve son segment sans se marcher sur les pieds

 Well Done


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

Un descriptif détaillé et en Français des possibilités de l'engin

P**** ! Ca fait 2 jours qu'il est sorti et j'hallucine toujours autant ! :love::love:


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> 4go et 8go (qui peuvent sembler un peut court pour stocker et visionner de la vid&#233;o!!!) histoire de ne pas concurrencer les 30 ou 80 Go de l'IPOD


Je ne suis pas convaincu...
Je pense plut&#244;t que le choix de la m&#233;moire flash est &#233;troitement li&#233; &#224; l'autonomie.
Un disque dur dans un iPhone, l'autonomie en prendrait un sacr&#233; coup...

@+
iota


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Salut tout le monde j'ai deux questions qui me brulent les levres : 
   - Est-ce-que le iphone lit les video (si oui sous quel format) ? 
   - Le iphone se branche-t-il sur les pc ayant xp ou est-il compatible seulement sous les mac ?

 Merci d'avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

Encore une remarque....

point de vue batterie, 
...même si l'utilisation d'un tel appareil nécéssite de le mettre sur le dock (et donc en recharge) assez régulièrement....

Les 5h en Vidéo 16h en audio (coupons la poire en deux: en moyenne 10h d'autonomie) me semblent a little bit just pour un phone.... 
lorsqu'on est en voyage et que l'on a pas tjs sous la mais son dock ou son chargeur on se retrouve sans téléphone.... (ne jettez pas votre ancien portable... il pourrait servir de roue de secours  

moi, je vais attendre un an (après _release_, on s'entend!) ou deux avant de l'acheter, mais il deviendra vite indispensable, ça c sûr!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu...
> Je pense plutot que le choix de la mémoire flash est étroitement lié à l'autonomie.
> Un disque dur dans un iPhone, l'autonomie en prendrait un sacré coup...
> 
> ...


Il y a peut-être aussi une question de place (il y a plus de composants à loger que dans un iPod).


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu...
> Je pense plutot que le choix de la mémoire flash est étroitement lié à l'autonomie.
> Un disque dur dans un iPhone, l'autonomie en prendrait un sacré coup...
> 
> ...



tu as certainement raison....
mais n'y a-t-il pas des mémoires flash + volumineuses?


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> Salut tout le monde j'ai deux questions qui me brulent les levres :
> - Est-ce-que le iphone lit les video (si oui sous quel format) ?
> - Le iphone se branche-t-il sur les pc ayant xp ou est-il compatible seulement sous les mac ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos reponses.



oui ca marche avec xp


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

micheal kenalos parlait de l'iphone .... :bebe:


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Encore une remarque....
> 
> point de vue batterie,
> ...même si l'utilisation d'un tel appareil nécéssite de le mettre sur le dock (et donc en recharge) assez régulièrement....
> ...



J'ai un N80 et lorsque je pars en voyage je suis obligé d'emporter mon chargeur...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> J'ai un N80 et lorsque je pars en voyage je suis obligé d'emporter mon chargeur...



Ok, moi aussi
Mais lorsque je vais à Paris assez régulièrement pour bosser, je passe à mon hôtel le matin et je n'y rentre pas avant le dernier métro (Trade Mark Fr. Tuffaut)... donc, risque d'être sans batterie assez régulièrement!


mais bon, je l'admet, c'est un cas extrême!
Je n'ai rien dis sur la batterie, 10h c'est bon (évidemment, les premiers jours, on risque d'être vite surpris et injoignable... et oui, jouer comme un fou avec cette interface magnifique et incroyable ça risque de bouffer rapidement la batterie et donc d'en surprendre plus d'un....)


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Ok, moi aussi
> Mais lorsque je vais &#224; Paris assez r&#233;guli&#232;rement pour bosser, je passe &#224; mon h&#244;tel le matin et je n'y rentre pas avant le dernier m&#233;tro (Trade Mark Fr. Tuffaut)... donc, risque d'&#234;tre sans batterie assez r&#233;guli&#232;rement!
> 
> 
> ...



Donc si je comprends bien quand tu montes BOSSER &#224; Paris tu quittes ta chambre d'h&#244;tel passes 10 heures &#224; JOUER avec ton IPhone, sympa ton boulot :rateau::rateau:

Non sans rire un iPhone sera largement capable de tenir la charge sur une journ&#233;e pour une utilisation normale genre une heure de vid&#233;o dans le m&#233;tro et une heure de conversation...


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

mais attend , si pendant 10h tu regarde des videos et tu ecoute de la zik, forcement la batterie en prend un coup, mon k800i jouvre l'apn pendant 3h et la batterie est a plat.

il es en veille ton tel pendant la journé non?

admettons que tu parte q 7h du matin et tu reviens le soir a 11h ca fait 16 heure, si dans les 16 heures tu rentre 10h de videos/audio LOL, tu bosse pas assez 


mat


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

plus d'infos sur les patentes autour du mot iphone


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]YgW7or1TuFk[/YOUTUBE]

sans d&#233;conner, franchement ce qu'a fait apple est &#233;norme, &#233;norme


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il y a peut-être aussi une question de place (il y a plus de composants à loger que dans un iPod).


Aussi 



JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> tu as certainement raison....
> mais n'y a-t-il pas des mémoires flash + volumineuses?


A capacité égale, la mémoire flash est beaucoup plus onéreuse qu'un disque dur.
Le cout de 40Go de mémoire flash doit être plus élevé que le prix de l'iPhone 8Go 

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (11 Janvier 2007)

Bon d'après le reportage de SVM mac TV il parait qu'il chauffe pas mal le petit! Par contre pas de souci, pour les gros doigts, le journaliste n'y comprenait rien lui même  , on a beau appuyer sur presque 3 touches en même temps ça prend bien celle qu'on désirait.


----------



## EricKvD (11 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Aussi
> 
> A capacité égale, la mémoire flash est beaucoup plus onéreuse qu'un disque dur.
> Le cout de 40Go de mémoire flash doit être plus élevé que le prix de l'iPhone 8Go
> ...



Vu ce que je lis depuis 2 jours, je n'ose même pas penser à la réaction sur le forum si on mettait:
- un disque dur (qui boufferait la batterie en 3h)
- une mémoire flash de 40Go (qui multiplierait le prix de l'iPhone par ...) 


Là, on pourrait parler d'un suicide commercial


----------



## wip (11 Janvier 2007)

Je me demande si ils vont oser annoncer que le iPhone ne sais correspondre qu'avec un autre iPhone  .
Ben quoi, comme iChat quoi :rateau: .

Non, sérieusement, moi aussi j'ai hate, mais je le trouve quand même un peu gros. Avec le iPhone et mon ipod 60 Go sur moi, ça va commencer à faire beaucoup...  .
Pis je peux pas me passer de mon iPod non plus. Je le connecte à mon Autoradio Alpine à partir d'un cable dans ma boite à gant... Si jamais c'est le iPhone que je mets dans la boite à gant, je vais avoir l'air malin quand ça va sonner...  .

@+


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> sans déconner, franchement ce qu'a fait apple est énorme, énorme



En action c'est encore plus bluffant, je ne sais pas si c'est le smartphone ultime mais l'interface il n'y a pas de mot pour la décrire


----------



## xao85 (11 Janvier 2007)

Et quand on sait que les prochains models seront encore mieux.


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> Je me demande si ils vont oser annoncer que le iPhone ne sais correspondre qu'avec un autre iPhone  .
> Ben quoi, comme iChat quoi :rateau: .
> 
> Non, sérieusement, moi aussi j'ai hate, mais je le trouve quand même un peu gros. Avec le iPhone et mon ipod 60 Go sur moi, ça va commencer à faire beaucoup...  .
> ...



Et le kit main libre alors ?


----------



## wip (11 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Et le kit main libre alors ?


Oui, c'est vrai, en espérant que le main libre ne se branche pas sur la prise dock occupée par le cable Alpine


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

fabuleux...


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, en espérant que le main libre ne se branche pas sur la prise dock occupée par le cable Alpine


Une oreillette sans fil est prévue.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2007)

wip a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, en esp&#233;rant que le main libre ne se branche pas sur la prise dock occup&#233;e par le cable Alpine



Je pensais &#224; du Bluetooth bien s&#251;r, les cables c'est le si&#232;cle pass&#233;


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> il es en veille ton tel pendant la journ&#233; non?
> mat



Just,.... j'avais pas r&#233;fl&#233;chi : 5 ou 16 h c'est en utilisation continue!!!! 

Autant pour moi... quel boulet je suis... je ne dis plus rien maintenant son et j'attends de voir la sortie de la b&#234;te, qui devrait encore nous r&#233;server quelques surprises!
---> notamment son NOM!


----------



## wip (11 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Une oreillette sans fil est prévue.
> 
> @+
> iota


C'est vraie que j'avais oublié le BlueTooth sur le coup...  Désolé.
Bon, j'ai plus qu'à attendre le iPhone 30 Gigas (et je me passe d'un iPod), ou le iPhone nano   (et j'emporte les deux).


----------



## xao85 (11 Janvier 2007)

Idem pour moi!


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Et quand on sait que les prochains models seront encore mieux.



différent pour l'Europe?
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/27881/l_iphone_europeen_sera_different/


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Après Cisco, il se peut que LG attaque Apple aussi, pour ça:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le sentiment que Cisco, en sortant une gamme de produit appel&#233;e iPhone un mois avant Apple, a surtout flair&#233; le bon coup pour se faire du bl&#233;... Ou du moins d'essayer...


----------



## spleen (11 Janvier 2007)

Bon j'avoue qu'&#224; la vue de l'utilisation de ce truc, je suis moi aussi bluff&#233;.
Autant au d&#233;but j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s sceptique, autant l&#224; je trouve qu'Apple a fait TRES fort...
Cela dit, je n'ai pas trop compris cette histoire d'abonnement et d'engagement pour 2 ans. S'il faut s'engager 2 ans avec un op&#233;rateur exotique  
2 ans en t&#233;l&#233;phonie, c'est long... tr&#232;s long


----------



## xao85 (11 Janvier 2007)

Je crois que yen a qui nont vraiment pas envi de voir un iphone sur le marché!


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

l&#224; je souhaite bien du courage aux avocats de LG, parce qu'il faudrait voir les brevets des touch screens parce que c'est pas au niveau du design g&#233;n&#233;ral qu'ils pourront agir, il y a des similitudes mais sans plus...


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

En même temps tout le monde en parle de cet iPhone.

Pas un forum de téléphonie, de technique ou autre qui ne parle pas de ce mobile... Sacré Steve Jobs


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Bon j'avoue qu'&#224; la vue de l'utilisation de ce truc, je suis moi aussi bluff&#233;.
> Autant au d&#233;but j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s sceptique, autant l&#224; je trouve qu'Apple a fait TRES fort...
> Cela dit, je n'ai pas trop compris cette histoire d'abonnement et d'engagement pour 2 ans. S'il faut s'engager 2 ans avec un op&#233;rateur exotique
> 2 ans en t&#233;l&#233;phonie, c'est long... tr&#232;s long




exotique pour toi mais pas pour des am&#233;ricains, cette annonce n'est que pour le march&#233; am&#233;ricains, dans nos contr&#233;es europ&#233;ennes je te renvoie au post 402 de JON E B GOOD

Et si j'&#233;tais un op&#233;rateur europ&#233;en, je me battrais pour avois l'exclu sur l'iphone, pas tant pour les volumes mais pour l'image


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (11 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai le sentiment que Cisco, en sortant une gamme de produit appelée iPhone un mois avant Apple, a surtout flairé le bon coup pour se faire du blé... Ou du moins d'essayer...



Tout à fait d'accord.... ce nom était de notoriété publique, mais il me semblait qu'Apple l'avait déposé!?


En tout cas, SJ a été prudent car il e semble bien que ce nom "Iphone" ne soit encore que du vent.... à bien regarder les photos et vidéos qui tournent, je n'y vois jamais de nom, ni de pomme (pas en façade du moins, car elle est sur le dos de l'appareil!)
.... faut-il s'attendre à la même histoire qu'avec le défunt ITV????


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]TyuDAzzKnz8[/YOUTUBE]
je ne pouvais pas resister:
"the zune ... yes i never saw of of them either"
le zune, oui moi non plus j'en ai pas encore vu un

 "the zune zucks" :rateau:   
celui je traduis pas


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

L'avis de Tristan Nitot. Qui se pose aussi quelques questions...


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, il ne sera jamais commercialis&#233; sous le nom iPhone...
L'iTV est devenu Apple TV, je soup&#231;onne que l'iPhone connaisse le m&#234;me sort 

Manque quand m&#234;me Aper&#231;u sur l'iPhone, histoire de lire des fichiers PDF (genre 20 minutes ).

@+
iota


----------



## twk (11 Janvier 2007)

Yin-yang a dit:


> mais bon, qui prend de "vrais" photo avec son portable ? Perso c'est pour les délires ou les tronches de mes pote(esse)s. Et puis, mon P990 integre un 2Mpx et le résultat est pas trop dégeu (pour un téléphone).
> Pour prendre de bonnes photo, rien ne vaut un vrai APN.




Amen 

J'ai pas lu tous vos posts mais pour ma réaction :

- Premièrement : :love:Apple je t'aime :love:
- Mais deuxièmement : Un écran entièrement tactile, même pour les textos, je vois pas trop l'intérêt ergonomique...
- J'aime beaucoup les widgets sur le téléphone, c'est ludique 
- Comme d'autre l'on déjà dit, pourquoi un "widescreen iPod", j'aime pas trop l'idée de faire du tout en un... Moi ma conception de l'iPhone c'était un téléphone qui a le look Apple, avec une navigation style Apple, sans trop de fioriture.

Bref


----------



## FredericB (11 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'avis de Tristan Nitot. Qui se pose aussi quelques questions...


Je le trouve tr&#233;s bien cet article. 

Je ne vois aucun inconv&#233;nient &#224; ce que cet iPhone soit ferm&#233;, du moment que ce qu'il est cens&#233; faire soit bien fait, c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal si on r&#233;fl&#233;chit un peu ..  les mobiles Window Users me comprendront 

Pour les autres fonctions tel que Office Suite, bof, z'avez d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; de bosser sur une feuille Excel avec un &#233;cran de 3,5" ?


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Hallucinant quand meme et je voulais savoir autre chose il lit bien les videos mais sous quel format?


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Après Cisco, il se peut que LG attaque Apple aussi, pour ça:


bof,
l'"id&#233;e d'un &#233;cran tactile n'est pas nouvelle, et il existe depuis longtemps des t&#233;l&#233;phones ayant de tels &#233;crans.

l'id&#233;e d'avoir des touches sur des t&#233;l&#233;phones non plus.
l'id&#233;e d'utiliser des transparences et des icones est regl&#233;e depuis longtemps&#8230;

apple a visiblement d&#233;pos&#233; des brevets sur certaines des es innovations sur l'iphone, mais elles concernent des innovations techniques (surtout les capteurs sensitifs &#224; ce que j'ai compris)


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (11 Janvier 2007)

twk a dit:


> - Mais deuxièmement : Un écran entièrement tactile, même pour les textos, je vois pas trop l'intérêt ergonomique...




T'es sur que c'est ça que tu as voulus dire? Si tu as regardé les vidéos, je ne te suis pas, je vois pas plus ergonomique que ce qu'APPLE nous a pondu....


----------



## twk (11 Janvier 2007)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> T'es sur que c'est ça que tu as voulus dire? Si tu as regardé les vidéos, je ne te suis pas, je vois pas plus ergonomique que ce qu'APPLE nous a pondu....



A vrai dire je débarque un peu, j'étais en partiel cette semaine 

Par le je voulais dire que l'histoire de l'écran tactile c'est bien mais faudrais que j'essaye pour être convaincu ! Puis niveau salissant on fait pas mieux, même si c'est facilement netoyable...

Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas tous les éléments en main alors mon avis est très subjectif


----------



## FredericB (11 Janvier 2007)

twk a dit:


> A vrai dire je débarque un peu, j'étais en partiel cette semaine
> 
> Par le je voulais dire que l'histoire de l'écran tactile c'est bien mais faudrais que j'essaye pour être convaincu ! Puis niveau salissant on fait pas mieux, même si c'est facilement netoyable...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas tous les éléments en main alors mon avis est très subjectif


Pas pire que de coller son oreille sur le portable ...


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Re en faite j'avais deux questions : 
   - Quels formats de video prend-t-il en charge ? 
   - Fait-il gps ???


----------



## twk (11 Janvier 2007)

FredericB a dit:


> Pas pire que de coller son oreille sur le portable ...



Ba écoute, je sais pas ce que tu fais avec tes oreilles, mais pour moi y'a une grosse différence


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

probablement le mpeg4 et autre quick time
maintenant il &#224; un navigateur donc par d&#233;duction ... tous les formats ? 
non et oui il le fera


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> L'avis de Tristan Nitot. Qui se pose aussi quelques questions...


 
Tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant.

Ainsi donc, il sera impossible de passer des appels en mode wi-fi avec l'iPhone. Les op&#233;rateurs, en l'occurence Cingular ont s&#251;rement fait pression, et Apple a d&#251; s'y plier.

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, il existe par exemple une version Skype pour PocketPC et Windows Mobile. Les op&#233;rateurs t&#233;l&#233;phoniques ne sont donc a priori pas si ferm&#233;s que cela.

Une chose est certaine, l'iPhone bridant ses possibilit&#233;s wi-fi, c'est d&#233;j&#224; tout de suite beaucoup moins int&#233;ressant.


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Tout cela n'est encore que de la sp&#233;culation...le iPhone n'a m&#234;me pas pass&#233; les tests de certifications, et je pense que d'ici &#224; Juin il va s'en passer des choses, au niveau du soft et des possibilit&#233;s techniques.

Les op&#233;rateurs peuvent faire pression pour le SIP, mais une chose est certaine, c'est le VOiP qui est l'avenir de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie...


----------



## Doc 993C4S (11 Janvier 2007)

Je ne poste pas souvent mais là je suis obligé.

Cet iPhone est tout simplement une pure bombe !
Peu importe ce qu'il ne sait pas (encore) faire aujourd'hui mais le potentiel est énorme.
Comme il a été dit à plusieurs reprises, ça laisse envisager une gamme iPod qui va tout déchirer si le concept de l'écran tactile est repris.

Je peste un peu contre les grincheux qui regrettent ne pas avoir eu d'infos sur Léopard, sur des nouvelles machines à venir, des nouvelles versions de soft... Faut arrêter de se prendre le chou avec ça. J'ai un PB G4 Titanium depuis 4 ans qui fonctionne toujours aussi bien. Bon c'est clair que pour la conversion vers QuickTime en H264 d'un petit montage vidéo de quelques minutes il fait de la peine comparé au iMac G5 de ma belle famille mais bon.
Franchement je trouve qu'Apple fait évoluer ses machines relativement vite sans malgré tout enterrer les machines précédentes et ça c'est que du bonheur.

Mais revenons en à l'iPhone qui me fait imaginer de futurs iBook qui seront des *iTablet *du tonnerre. Et puis si de taper sur l'écran vous saoule, il y a toujours le Bluetooth pour connecter un clavier et une souris. Mais je suis persuadé qu'une fois qu'on a pris goût à une telle interaction avec l'écran, le clavier on le balance.
C'est certain que pour un utilisateur de machine de bureau, il ne doit pas trop s'y retrouver.
Par contre pour des métiers créatifs comme la musique, ça doit être sympa d'avoir son Garabe Band que l'on pilote du bout des doigts sur l'écran.

Enfin voilà ce petit bijou qu'est l'iPhone et à mon avis le précurseur de plein de très bonnes choses qui vont arriver sur les Mac et rien que de penser à ça   

En tout cas, j'aurai un iPhone c'est certain. Mon iPAQ rw6815 que j'ai depuis 2 mois me semble tellement naze maintenant mais bon il fera l'affaire encore un an ou deux. Mais ça me gave ce stylet.

Bravo Mister Jobs et tout les gens qui bossent avec lui. Continuez à nous faire rêver.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ...Les opérateurs peuvent faire pression pour le SIP, mais une chose est certaine, c'est le VOiP qui est l'avenir de la téléphonie...



il ne pourront pas faire préssion longtemps, et puis la voip en wifi avec ichat ou skype ne rentre pas en concurrence directe avec la gsm, et je me vois pas du tout dépenser du fric en 3g faire de la vidéo en roulant ou marchant, cela sera pour l'instant une activité fixe près d'une borne wifi dans un pub ou un café.


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

la visio en 3 g c'est une m..., en tout cas chez orange : on a jamais r&#233;ussi avec ma femme &#224; avoir une conversation en visio m&#234;me &#224; paris intra muros. En fait si, dans l'appart!!


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2007)

Franchement la 3G c'est assez cher pour des services bof.
Les op&#233;rateurs ont du mal &#224; vendre des t&#233;l&#233;phones 3G, ils sont en dessous de leurs attentes... Je pr&#233;f&#232;re ne pas avoir la 3G, mais avoir Skype sur mon iPhone.

PS: Google a pass&#233; un accord avec eBay pour rendre Gtalk compatible avec Skype. Et si iChat devenait compatible avec Gtalk dans Leopard ?  Wait & see


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> De toute façon, c'est un écran "multi-touch" qui nécessite l'utilisation de deux (voire plus ?) doigts (dans certains cas) donc on élimine le stylet d'office.



Si maintenant il faut livrer avec les baguettes


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2007)

Je vais me lancer dans la vente de iLingettes pour le iPhone . Avec tout ces doigts dessus je vais faire fortune


----------



## Métèque périphérique (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi non plus je ne poste pas souvent... 

Je n'ai pas de mobile, je déteste cette intrusion permanente et chère...
Je n'ai pas d'iPod...
Je n'ai pas de télé...

Je ne suis pas un geek, je me fous complètement de toutes ces histoires de iBidule, Colorberry, tabletPC et compagnie...:sleep: 

Bref, je suis un vieux ringard, je me débrouille assez bien avec mon Mac, mais je suis un vieux ringard:rateau: 

Hier, j'avais quelques minutes à perdre, je suis allé sur le site et j'ai regardé la présentation...

Ah, putain, ce machin-là est une vraie tuerie   Les concurrents ont dû se saoûler pour oublier, ou alors ils ne sont pas humains!

Bon, je ne l'achèterai pas quand même (cf. plus haut), mais là, respect


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Très intéressant.
> 
> Ainsi donc, il sera impossible de passer des appels en mode wi-fi avec l'iPhone. Les opérateurs, en l'occurence Cingular ont sûrement fait pression, et Apple a dû s'y plier.
> Une chose est certaine, l'iPhone bridant ses possibilités wi-fi, c'est déjà tout de suite beaucoup moins intéressant.



c 'est ce que je repete depuis les 20 dernieres pages, si l'iphone ne sort qu'avec des applications natives et non changeable sans skype/adium/msn/gps ou autre, l'iphone se plante.

l'ipod a reussi grace a la vague de telechargement illegaux mp3

a ne pas oublier!!!

tres interessant l'article.

mat


----------



## Mondana (11 Janvier 2007)

S U P E R !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> l'ipod a reussi grace a la vague de telechargement illegaux mp3


 
Ah bon? Peux-tu &#233;tayer ce propos? Et pourquoi les baladeurs concurrents se sont-ils eux, ramass&#233;s?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> l'ipod a reussi grace a la vague de telechargement illegaux mp3
> 
> mat


Non, l'iPod a bien march&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; sa simplicit&#233; d'utilisation et son int&#233;gration &#224; iTunes. 


WebO,  

On verra bien pour l'iPhone, si &#231;a marche ou pas. Fais une recherche pour retrouver les topics l&#224;-dessus lors de la sortie de l'iPod. Personne n'a pari&#233; un kopec dessus. 

 De toute fa&#231;on, il ne sort que dans un an.


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, l'iPod a bien march&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; sa simplicit&#233; d'utilisation et son int&#233;gration &#224; iTunes.
> 
> 
> WebO,
> ...


Pourquoi Webo signe les messages de Edzihead 

sinon, oui, l'ipod a reussi comme tous les produits apple, sur sa simplicit&#233; d'utilisation, pas sur son innovation technique.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est bien connu, Aide_zeuh_aide est un imposteur doubl&#233; d'un usurpateur.  

Edit: attends que ce sujet passe dans R&#233;agissez...


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On verra bien pour l'iPhone, si ça marche ou pas. Fais une recherche pour retrouver les topics là-dessus lors de la sortie de l'iPod. Personne n'a parié un kopec dessus.
> 
> De toute façon, il ne sort que dans un an.



Voilà , en novembre 2001, je me suis acheté l'ipod 1ère génération parce que c'était un appareil dont j'avais toujours rêvé (après etre passé par le walkman, le lecteur cd portable, le lecteur de mini-disc)

et en décembre 2007, l'iphone 1ère génération (que cela marche ou pas, je m'en contrebalance  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

En attendant l'iPhone, on peut s'offrir le widget iPhone. Et lui, il ne co&#251;te rien.  

PS : moi, je l'ai. Nanan&#232;re...      



C'est s&#251;r : il y aura d'autres mod&#232;les. :love: :love: :love: :love: 



> Steve Jobs n&#8217;a d&#8217;ailleurs pas fait de myst&#232;res et que d&#8217;autres mod&#232;les sont d&#8217;ores et d&#233;j&#224; en cours de d&#233;veloppement


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> bof,
> l'"idée d'un écran tactile n'est pas nouvelle, et il existe depuis longtemps des téléphones ayant de tels écrans.
> 
> l'idée d'avoir des touches sur des téléphones non plus.
> ...



Qu'on se le dise une fois pour toute. L'écran de l'iPhone n'est pas tactile mais nettement bien plus.

- tactile : reconnait l''endroit ou le doigt s'est posé.
L'écran de l'iphone en plus reconnait le sens du mouvement des doigts. pour défiler dans un sens ou un autre, pour agrandir/retrecir, etc...

D'autre part la technologie quartz (Core graphic) est appliquée. C'est elle qui permet de faire des effets d'agrandissement. cela veut dire (iota : question sur apercu), que c'est de l'affichage pdf.  Il semble bien que la technologie resolution independence est utilisée dans l'iPhone.


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

ce qui me chagrine le plus dans ce que l'on sait de l'iphone, c'est cette histoire de batterie non accessible parce que pour un tel mobile cela risque d'être limite (bien que je n'ai jamais réussi à garder assez longtemps un cell phone pour avoir à remplacer la batterie mais bon jamais acheté un tel aussi cher ....)


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

wouhou!


WebOliver a dit:


> Ah bon? Peux-tu étayer ce propos? Et pourquoi les baladeurs concurrents se sont-ils eux, ramassés?



alor, cite  moi en 2001 les lecteur mp3 equivalent : j'en voit qu'un l'archos, une grosse bouse

cite moi les equivalent du mini en 2004, absolument aucun n'egalais son design et peux sa capacité.

tout le monde croyais au lecteur 512, 256, 128 Mo.

pourquoi le shuffle est rentrés en scene bien plus tard a ton avis?

Et sinon, crois tu que tous le monde aurais acheter un objet a plus de 2000 franc ou a plus de 250 euros en se disant va falloir que jme paye tous sur itunes ou ke jme tape 25h de copiage de cd.

fait un sondage et regarde combien de gens ont acheter un ipod car il possedait deja le contenu grace a NAPSTER, MORPHEUS, EMULE, LIMEWIRE et compagnies. je te garantie que a l'origine, je dis bien a l'origine, l'envolé des ventes de l'ipod vient absolument du fait a 80% que les gens avait deja la zik telechargé! c'est a mon humble point de vue la seul raison. apres evidement le desighn, la reconaissance apple n'y sont evidement pas pour rien. mais ces criteres sont a mon avis rentrés en jeux beaucoup plus tard.

zavez les courbes de ventes de music store apple en partant de 2001? je les trouve pas.
:mouais:


mathias


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2007)

La raison a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e plus haut par Grug notamment: design, facilit&#233; de navigation et d'utilisation. Pour le reste, je prends mon exp&#233;rience personnelle: j'ai import&#233; tout d'abord mes CD dans iTunes, bien avant d'avoir un iPod. Et je ne fr&#233;quente pas les r&#233;seaux P2P.

En 2001, lorsque l'iPod est sorti, il existait nombres de baladeurs MP3 (Rio, Nomad), support&#233;s qui plus est par iTunes.

Pour finir, les ventes d'iPod ont r&#233;ellement d&#233;marr&#233; &#224; l'&#233;t&#233; 2002, quand il a &#233;t&#233; rendu compatible Windows. L'iTunes Store, lui, n'est arriv&#233; qu'en 2003 aux Etats-Unis.

Et parce que je suis sympa: cadeau.


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2007)

Perso, depuis que j'ai un iPod je ne t&#233;l&#233;charge plus de musque 
Et j'ai effectivemnt encoder toute ma CDth&#232;que en AAC


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> zavez les courbes de ventes de music store apple en partant de 2001? je les trouve pas.
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> mathias


Les voilà 
Note que ça augmente et vite


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> zavez les courbes de ventes de music store apple en partant de 2001? je les trouve pas. :mouais:


Pour le coup, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre &#233;vident  
L'iTunes (Music) Store date de 2003 (ce qui co&#239;ncide avec le d&#233;but de la "folie" iPod)...

@+
iota


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

cingular parle d'autres futurs projets


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> cingular parle d'autres futurs projets


Ca confirme.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca confirme.



'tain entre le boulot et la maison il y à eu déjà une page de plus, ça va trop vite :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> 'tain entre le boulot et la maison il y à eu déjà une page de plus, ça va trop vite :rateau:


Et c'est pas fini. T'imagines le nombre de pages qu'on va remplir d'ici la fin de l'année ?


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

ont peut faire un sondage sur le forum general?


ca serait interessant.


et olivier ta acheter lipod parceque tu avait itunes sur ton mac, ton raisonement n'est pas incompatible avec le mien.
peut de telechargement sur mac, peu de personne sur mac, peut d'ipod vendu
beaucoup de telechargement mp£ sur windows, bcp de personne sur windows, bcp de personne sur ipod...

ca coincide, si vous n'etes pas sur oser poster un forum avec les questions suivante

parmi ceux qui ont un ipod, la majorité de vos musique sur votre premier baladeur etait d'origine

telechargement illegal
telechargement legal
copie de cd wav--> mp3


sincerement ca serait cool.


mat


----------



## Aladisse (11 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> ont peut faire un sondage sur le forum general?
> 
> 
> ca serait interessant.
> ...



en toute sincerit&#233;, lorsque j'ai eu mon premier ipod j'&#233;tais sous pc et je ne telechargeai pas illegalement de la musique. 
seulement en tombant sur itunes et sa simplicit&#233; d'utilisation par rapport aux autres outils disponibles, j'ai rapidement transfer&#233; ma cdth&#232;que. puis est venu l'ipod, puis est venu le mac.
je suis le parfait exemple de l'effet halo, et le parfait contre exemple de ta th&#232;orie. je ne veux pas generaliser, mais les gens autour de moi qui poss&#232;de un ipod ne telecharge pas outre mesure (disons que les fichiers pirates doivent representer 10&#37; de leur musique). 

par contre, l'avantage de la simplicit&#233; itunes + ipod, c'est l'echange de cd. pas besoin de graver ce qu'on te prete, on transfere directement sur itunes. &#224; mon sens le succ&#233; de l'ipod et d'itunes, se base plus sur cet echange que sur le piratage. m&#234;me si cet echange est est consd&#233;r&#233; comme du piratage aujourd'hui (il me semble, non ?).


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Peut-on rajouter de la memoire du genre sd ou micro sd au iphone?


----------



## barth_polux (11 Janvier 2007)

non je crois qu'auncune entré pour introduire une carte n'est possible. Cependant, je pense franchement que cette iphone va faire un carton. Et je suis pas d'accord avec les gens qui disent que il faut que cet iphone soit ouvert a la création d'appli (ou widget) personnel, car si on en revient au principe de apple, c'est a dire simplicité, ergonomie + hardware de fou, et ba admettons que l'on puisse faire tous ces logiciel nous même il seront de mauvaise qualité et engendrons des bug a tous va, et l'image que apple voulait donné avec son iphone perdra de sa valeur. Pour moi je pense qu'il faut laissé apple dévelloper ses appli pour le iphone ( genre msn, adium, ichat, skype.......) et ensuite les intégrer par la mise a jour automatique des mac ou quelque chose dans la genre, ou méme les faire facturer comme pour les jeux pour ipod. Donc voila, de toute facon, je pense que apple n'a pas fini de donner toutes sa stratégie pour son iphone et je pense qu'il évoluera avant même qu'il sorte. Laissons faire apple.... il nous decoit rarement.


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

j'ai trouvé le véritable concurrent de l'iphone qui plus est dispo :

Anakin Skywalker Lightsabre Skype phone

:king:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]8kwmEIctuUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Sympa la video ^^ est quelqu'un sait si il y aura msn sur ce bijoux ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> Sympa la video ^^ est quelqu'un sait si il y aura msn sur ce bijoux ?


Ca va pas, non !  

Mon pauvre ami, y'a m&#234;me pas iChat sur ce petit bijou. Comment veux-tu qu'il y ait MSN ?  


EDIT : j'oubliais : bienvenue


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> Sympa la video ^^ est quelqu'un sait si il y aura msn sur ce bijoux ?


 :afraid: Pourquoi vouloir tout g&#226;cher ?


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

un petit comparatif pour la taille du joujou :

ici

et vue les dimensions, en gros un ipod 5G (1 cm de plus quand m^me dans la longueur)


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> un petit comparatif pour la taille du joujou :
> 
> ici
> 
> et vue les dimensions, en gros un ipod 5G (1 cm de plus quand m^me dans la longueur)


 :hein: nettement plus gros qu'une mandarine :mouais:


----------



## mouleux (11 Janvier 2007)

Tant donné qu'il y a internet dessus je me suis dit pourquoi pas msn ? il est tres probable que l'on puisse installer un msn special pour iphone je connais un pot pour son pocket pc il a reussi a installer un genre de msn dessus.


----------



## elfanor (11 Janvier 2007)

je sens msn un peu lourd, mais effectivement une application faite par une compagnie tel que

miyowa (www.miyowa.com) qui a eu l'exclusivité de concevoir un logiciel basé sur le reseaux msn pour bouygue peut evidement crée des logiciel type adium pour iphone...


non?


etudiant, oublie pas que beacoup d'utilisateur windows utilise msn et que malheureusement ou hereusement apple n'as pas beaucoup de part de marché.

mat


----------



## N°6 (12 Janvier 2007)

Voir aussi ce lien...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Voir aussi ce lien...



Mouarfff!!!    

Comique!


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

certains sont vraiment impatient


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

Steve Jobs confirme que l'iPhone sera une plateforme ferm&#233;e


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; que voulez-vous rajouter &#224; un iPhone ?

Utilisez d&#233;j&#224; le potentiel de l'iPhone &#224; 50&#37; et on en reparlera


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

de toute façon, c'est les premières impressions. Des développeurs vont signer avec apple pour des applis supplémentaires. 

Rappellez vous des blackberry qui à l'origine étaient "fermés"... regardez aujourd'hui, on peut même avoir la nav gps dessus.

Les constructeurs veulent maitriser le lancement de leur nouveau joujou et sécuriser les plateformes, je trouve ça normal. Ensuite ils lancent leur programme partenaires et on voit arriver les softs certifiés. Nokia sur Sylmbian, crosoft avec les ppc, Motorola avec les séries A, Sony Ericsson. ca sera pareil.

Pour avoir vu des appareils foutus après installation sauvage de soft très exotiques, ça me rassure presque.


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

iPhone gate ..

Ne dites pas iPhone .. mais Apple iPhone


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2007)

Cela frise le ridicule... De toutes façons, tout le monde dira "iPhone".


----------



## Warflo (12 Janvier 2007)

Après, faut voir si Safari version iPhone est un vrai browser, et est-ce qu'il supporte le JavaScript. Dans ce cas là il existe de nombreux site qui propose de chatter avec msn, aim, etc. Et on pourait faire nos documents avec Google docs,


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela frise le ridicule... De toutes fa&#231;ons, tout le monde dira "iPhone".



Surtout que Cisco attaque Apple mais pas une entreprise britannique, Orate Telecommunications Services, qui vend un t&#233;l&#233;phone VoIP baptis&#233; iPhone. M&#234;me chose pour la soci&#233;t&#233; californienne Teledex, dont les combin&#233;s sont destin&#233;s aux chambres d'h&#244;tels.


----------



## EricKvD (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et si iChat devenait compatible avec Gtalk dans Leopard ?  Wait & see



Heu, j'ai pas essayé mais... Gtalk = jabber et iChat est compatible jabber non ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Heu, j'ai pas essayé mais... Gtalk = jabber et iChat est compatible jabber non ?



Oui


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Heu, j'ai pas essayé mais... Gtalk = jabber et iChat est compatible jabber non ?



tout à fait

et ça marche parfaitement chez moi pour mes amis Gtalk et MSN
Tu devrais trouver les infos de la configuration ici:

http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html


----------



## twk (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> D'un autre côté que voulez-vous rajouter à un iPhone ?
> 
> Utilisez déjà le potentiel de l'iPhone à 50% et on en reparlera




J'acquiesce totalement 

Pour l'histoire du nom : Apple, ou l'art de jouer sur les mots 

Plus j'y pense et plus je me dis que l'iPhone VoIP de Lynksys est plus proche d'un look mac que "l'Apple iPhone". Comme le disait une copine hier soir "mais pourquoi tout faire en noir, Apple c'est blanc ! *zut !*"

N'empêche, mauvais timing, je me suis acheté un nouveau téléphone la semaine dernière, un Nokia à 80 % blanc, avec des touches type mac, et quelques jours après, Apple sort le sien


----------



## elfanor (12 Janvier 2007)

je vais mettre dans ma signature que je suis pas francais, comme ca les remarque sur l'orthographe seront reduite 

mat


----------



## amufa (12 Janvier 2007)

c'est bizarre, je n'ai pas vu de jeux dessus, alors que c'est un iPod vidéo et l'ITMS en vend


----------



## fredintosh (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> D'un autre côté que voulez-vous rajouter à un iPhone ?


Le chat en wi-fi. Une caméra frontale pour la visio.
Le stockage et la consultation de fichiers autres que photos/musiques/vidéos, notamment les pdf.
La possibilité d'imprimer des pdf (ou des mails, ou un calendrier) via un borne sans fil ou une imprimante sans fil.

Ceci dit, je suis déjà super emballé par cet iPhone, pour tout ce qu'il est, et pour tout ce qu'il représente pour l'avenir, aussi bien des iBidules que des Macs eux-mêmes.

Mais je serais prêt à dépenser 200 $ de plus pour avoir toutes les fonctions supplémentaires évoquées ci-dessus (et un peu plus de mémoire quand même  )


----------



## twk (12 Janvier 2007)

amufa a dit:


> c'est bizarre, je n'ai pas vu de jeux dessus, alors que c'est un iPod vidéo et l'ITMS en vend





Raaaaaa mais un téléphone c'est fait pour communiquer, pas pour jouer !


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

je suis d&#233;&#231;u par le cot&#233; ferm&#233; de l'iphone, mais apparement cela a &#233;t&#233; le cas pour les autres "smartphone" donc comme &#233;crit plus haut souhaitons que nos amis d'apple et cingular ouvrent leur iphone vers le voip en wifi tout du moins.
D'un autre cot&#233; ils peuvent tr&#232;s bien continuer &#224; developper en interne une version d'ichat, une vraie, pas l'application sms qui m&#234;me si elle reprends l'interface d'ichat n'est pas un logiciel de chat.
Skype serait une formidable application sur l'iphone, pour des raisons commerciales je peux comprendre que cingular ne veuille pas de skype sur son r&#233;seau mais alors il peux tr&#232;s bien &#234;tre limit&#233; au wifi.


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut.

Il ne sera pas ferm&#233;, il faudra seulement acheter des nouvelles applications sur l'iTunes Store 
Sinon, quid des widgets, on pourra en ajouter &#224; notre guise ?

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il ne sera pas fermé, il faudra seulement acheter des nouvelles applications sur l'iTunes Store
> Sinon, quid des widgets, on pourra en ajouter à notre guise ?
> ...


Peut-être seulement ceux agréés par Apple et téléchargeables sur le site de la Pomme. Car je ne vois pas Apple empêcher d'ajouter des widgets. Ca perdrait beaucoup de son charme.


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

bon si c'est que &#231;a, il ne faudra pas longtemps avant de trouver un moyen de contourner cette "petite restriction"


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

En fait, les conversations t&#233;l&#233;phoniques seront prot&#233;g&#233;es par le DRM Fairplay. On ne pourra communiquer qu'avec cinq correspondants au total, et pas en m&#234;me temps, et uniquement si ceux-ci poss&#233;deront aussi un iPhone.


----------



## Frodon (12 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il ne sera pas ferm&#233;, il faudra seulement acheter des nouvelles applications sur l'iTunes Store
> Sinon, quid des widgets, on pourra en ajouter &#224; notre guise ?
> ...



Ah bon? => 
"*[MAJ]* Steve Jobs a confirm&#233; qu&#8217;iPhone serait une plate-forme ferm&#233;e."

Source: http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123876



> Peut-&#234;tre seulement ceux agr&#233;&#233;s par Apple et t&#233;l&#233;chargeables sur le site de la Pomme. Car je ne vois pas Apple emp&#234;cher d'ajouter des widgets. Ca perdrait beaucoup de son charme.



Les widget y'a peut &#234;tre un espoir, par contre les applications natives, il semble maintenant de fa&#231;on quasi certaine (confirm&#233; par plusieurs employ&#233; d'Apple et dixit MacG m&#234;me par Steve Jobs lui m&#234;me) que cela ne sera pas possible... Franchement dommage...

Esperons qu'ils reveront ce point dans l'avenir, en attendant c'est un "no go" pour moi, &#224; moins qu'un operateur me le propose &#224; moins de 150 Euros.


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bon?


Je disais juste ça pour rire...
C'est vendredi 

@+
iota


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

je voudrais revenir rapidement sur le prix &#233;lev&#233; de l'Iphone

Oui, c'est cher... mais pensons qu'Apple a l&#224; une avance de plusieurs ann&#233;es sur ses concurrents... 
d'ici trois ans, lorsque Nokia et cie sortiront un produit similaire (je dis bien similaire et pas &#233;quivalent.... je ne con&#231;oit pas d'&#233;quivalence &#224; cet appareil!)  Apple aura eu largement le temps de rentabiliser et d'amortir l'&#233;norme budget "recherche et d&#233;veloppement" de l'Iphone (compte tenu, bien s&#251;r d'un succ&#232;s potentiel de l'appareil) et pourra diminuer ses prix lorsque Nokia aura nettement moins de marge de manoeuvre....

Oui ce t&#233;l&#233;phone est cher, mais s'il co&#251;te 500&#8364; aujourd'hui il ne devrait pas co&#251;ter plus cher dans 3 ans lorsque ses concurrents directs sortiront (sauf innovation et upgrade m&#233;moire &#233;norme)
cqfd???


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

une petite liste de suppos&#233;es choses que l'iphone sait ou ne sait pas faire :

ici

le web browser ne supporterait pas java -sic-

la petite video est aussi interressante


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

cela se bouscule au portillon en europe


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bon? =>
> "*[MAJ]* Steve Jobs a confirmé quiPhone serait une plate-forme fermée."
> 
> Source: http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123876


Dans l'interview de S. Jobs que j'ai cité plus haut, il indique qu'il y aura de nouvelles applications d'ici la sortie de l'iPhone  , qu'on pourra surement télécharger du contenu sur iTunes store ($$$), et il n'exlue par qu'il y ait des applis de tierce partie distribuées et validée par Apple et les cas échéants par les partenaires (notamment Cingular pour "respecter" son réseau) 

Ca m'a l'air mal barré pour les freewares et l'open souce sur cette plateforme :mouais:


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

Des Question, des inquiétudes sur l'IPhone?

http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/chat/0,,3379515,00-chat-lci-abric-.html


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

"et si l'Iphone ne r&#233;inventait rien" (sic)

L'iPhone vieux jeu... 

http://www.trends.be/articles/index.jsp?siteID=12&sectionID=666&articleID=40753


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> cela se bouscule au portillon en europe




trop rapide pour moi naas 

c'&#233;tait &#224; pr&#233;voir, c'est plus une bataille pour l'image que pour les volumes et &#224; mon humble avis Apple est en position de force ...

Apparemment Apple a fait des concessions pour Cingular (ex At&T) :

- Apple is taking additional efforts to prevent the unlocking of the phones (trad : apple fait des efforts suppl&#233;mentaires pour emp&#233;cher le dev&#233;rouillage du t&#233;l&#233;phone)

- iTunes songs can not be set as ringtones (musiques itunes non utilisables en sonnerie)
- As reported, battery is not user replaceable (batterie non rempla&#231;able par l'utilisateur, "fais chier")
- Screen appears resistant to smudges
- No Voice over IP support


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air mal barr&#233; pour les freewares et l'open souce sur cette plateforme :mouais:


Faut juste attente que quelqu'un installe Linux dessus 



naas a dit:


> cela se bouscule au portillon en europe


Strat&#233;giquement bien jou&#233;...
Avec une pr&#233;sentation pr&#233;coce, Apple va cr&#233;er une forte demande autour de son iPhone ce qui va pousser les op&#233;rateurs europ&#233;ens et asiatiques &#224; batailler dur (ie : payer plus que le concurent) pour esp&#233;rer obtenir l'exclusivit&#233;.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Faut juste attente que quelqu'un installe Linux dessus
> 
> @+
> iota



d'un autre coté regardez la psp avec son système hyper sécurisé machin, il a été hacké plusieurs fois.
Si cette iphone est livrée avec un sdk je ne donne pas longtemps avant qu'un utilitaire (mot bien trouvé  ) fasse son apparition et nous permette d'installer quelques petits logiciels supplémentaires


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

j'aimerai faire un tableau excel comparant les smartphones et l'iphone
auriez vous des mod&#232;les references de telephones approchant l'iphone ?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

La r&#233;action de Nokia:
propos&#233; &#224; 400$, tourne sous Linux, Opera 8, &#233;cran 4,1 pouces, cam&#233;ra orientable


----------



## Frodon (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La r&#233;action de Nokia:
> propos&#233; &#224; 400$, tourne sous Linux, Opera 8, &#233;cran 4,1 pouces, cam&#233;ra orientable



Et ENORME!

Je dirais plut&#244;t que ca concurrence les UMPC ca presque... En tout cas c'est trop gros pour en faire un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable tel que je l'entend perso.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La réaction de Nokia:
> proposé à 400$, tourne sous Linux, Opera 8, écran 4,1 pouces, caméra orientable



Ce genre d'appareil est frustrant à l'utilisation. Gadget pour technofile bourré de boutons D). Lassant à l'utilisation car la plupart des fonctions ne sont pas intégrées de manière intuitive et simple.

Seule Apple prend le soin de soigner ses interfaces, dans les moindres détails, et jusqu'à l'extrême.


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

pour l'instant le but du jeu est le faire une liste de "choses" comparables
Nous ferons les + et - apr&#232;s, commencez pas avant de faire le comparatif


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La réaction de Nokia:
> proposé à 400$, tourne sous Linux, Opera 8, écran 4,1 pouces, caméra orientable



Ce n'est pas un téléphone GSM, il ne fait que de la VOIP...


----------



## Manu (12 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le chat en wi-fi. Une caméra frontale pour la visio.
> Le stockage et la consultation de fichiers autres que photos/musiques/vidéos, notamment les pdf.
> La possibilité d'imprimer des pdf (ou des mails, ou un calendrier) via un borne sans fil ou une imprimante sans fil.


 

Tout ce que tu décris est possible sur l'iPhone. Par contre ces fonctionalités ne sont certainement  pas implémentées/activées en raison de l'accord qui lie l'iPhone à AT&T (ex cingular).

Je crois fermement que ces fonctionalités seront activées d'ici 2008.

Il paraitrait qu'aux USA, le contrat liant Apple à AT&T pour l'iPhone va jusqu'en 2009.

Cequi est interessant dans l'iPhone, c'est surtout le grand boulevard de nouvelles opportunités qu'il ouvre pour l'avenir. Bref c'est un produit plein de promesses.


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

Plus d'infos sur le contenu de l'iphone


Entery Industrial Co pour la conenctique
TXC Corp pour un contr&#244;leur de frequence


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un téléphone GSM, il ne fait que de la VOIP...


 le pire c'est que tu as raison 
et puis...

Size               
Weight: 206 g
Length: 75 mm
Width: 144 mm
Thickness: 13 (/18) mm
               Memory               
RAM 128mb
Storage: Flash 256MB, 128 MiniSD with extender included in sales package
Two internal memory card slots, compatible with SD, MicroSD, MiniSD, MMC, and RS-MMC. Compatible with cards up to 2GB. Configurable up to 4GB.
               Operating Times*               
Battery- BP-5L
Browsing time- up to 3.5 hours
Standby time- up to 12 days


----------



## EtVlan (12 Janvier 2007)

Petit vid&#233;o sur l'iPhone... (D&#233;sol&#233;, en anglais) mais assez visuel (bien sur, c'est un vid&#233;o)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgW7or1TuFk&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]


&&$& &#199;a ne fonctionne pas... d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

l'image s'est perdue sur l'atlantique ...

Etvlan, el&#232;ve tout ce qui est avant le = dans les balises yourtube sinon on ne verra rien et ne laisse que la ref : YgW7or1TuFk


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (12 Janvier 2007)

J'ai jamais vu ça.

Utilisateurs de nos ordinateurs pommé depuis 1991, tous mes amis savent que chez Lolo il y a des macs.
Depuis mardi, pas un qui ne me parle pas du génial téléphone d'Apple, ils l'ont tous vu dans un journal sur le net ... et ils sont tous bluffés.

Il aurait été disponible à la commande maintenant, avec toutes ses limitations que nous citons (fermé, Voip, ...) et à 600, j'en connais quelques un qui auraient déjà envoyé les sous.

Si on voit cet iphone comme l'annonce d'une gamme, avec l'énorme effet ipod, le vrai effet halo il va être sur les téléphones, et je veux bien parier maintenant que dans la liste des produits high tech les plus vendus pour noël 2007, il sera haut.

Je pense que chez les concurrents, ça rigole vraiment pas et qu'il va y avoir un paquet d'heures sup dans les mois qui viennent. 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

you tube et gmail sont en rade


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Je pense que chez les concurrents, &#231;a rigole vraiment pas et qu'il va y avoir un paquet d'heures sup dans les mois qui viennent.



+ 1 



PS : Pour ce qui est du blocage de la carte sim, en France (je ne sais pas si c'est une r&#233;glementation europ&#233;enne), le consommateur est prot&#233;g&#233; : pas plus de 6 mois

*"Le d&#233;verrouillage d&#8217;un terminal*
                   Le verrouillage de la carte SIM                      est un proc&#233;d&#233; autoris&#233; en France pour dissuader les fraudeurs                      et les voleurs d&#8217;&#233;couler les terminaux en France ou &#224;                      l&#8217;&#233;tranger. Il emp&#234;che d&#8217;utiliser un terminal sur                      un autre r&#233;seau que celui qui a fourni la carte SIM. N&#233;anmoins,                      pass&#233; un d&#233;lai de 6 mois, les op&#233;rateurs sont tenus de fournir                      gratuitement le code permettant au client, sur simple demande                      de sa part, de d&#233;verrouiller l&#8217;appareil (Cf Mod&#232;le                      de lettre de demande de d&#233;verrouillage d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone                      mobile)."



source : DGCCRF


----------



## mouleux (12 Janvier 2007)

Le iphone sera t-il vendu sans operateur ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2007)

Beaucoup regrettent l'absence de GPS int&#233;gr&#233;... mais il me semble avoir not&#233; que GoogleMaps affiche la position de l'iPhone sur une carte en utilisant les relais GSM par triangulation. Donc n'est-ce pas un syst&#232;me &#233;quivalent au GPS (du moins dans les z&#244;nes couvertes par les relais GSM)?


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> Le iphone sera t-il vendu sans operateur ?



NON pas avant 2009


----------



## EricKvD (12 Janvier 2007)

mouleux a dit:


> Le iphone sera t-il vendu sans operateur ?


Impossible à dire pour le moment. En tout cas, aux States, ce ne sera pas possible tout de suite !


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2007)

Voici la premi&#232;re vid&#233;o de l'iPhone killer : le zune Phone, disponible as zune as pozible

[youtube]WRLRjKCGHek[/youtube]


----------



## mouleux (12 Janvier 2007)

On sera obliger de s'engager avec un operateurpour avoir l'iphone si c'est le cas je pense pas le prendre


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps tu veux avoir un t&#233;l&#233;phone sans op&#233;rateur ? :mouais:


----------



## EricKvD (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> En même temps tu veux avoir un téléphone sans opérateur ? :mouais:


Oui... si je désire juste changer de téléphone et pas d'abonnement !


----------



## juve17 (12 Janvier 2007)

Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec EricKvD ! Moi c'est juste l'appareil qui m'int&#233;resse.

En plus s'il faut attendre 2009 pour l'avoir seul... Lache l'affaire...


----------



## gwydion (12 Janvier 2007)

Il faut penser aux cartes sans abonnement des 3 op&#233;rateurs fran&#231;ais . Perso je suis un peu deg de ne pas pouvoir profiter de l'iPhone a sa sortie uniquement parceque j'ai une carte nomade ...


----------



## elfanor (12 Janvier 2007)

c'est con a dire mais dans mes contact msn sur 250 environs, une bonne 20 aines ont en photo l'iphone ou  un pseudo qui en fait allusion....


mat


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> c'est con a dire mais dans mes contact msn sur 250 environs, une bonne 20 aines ont en photo l'iphone ou  un pseudo qui en fait allusion....
> 
> 
> mat


Faut qu'ils se pr&#233;parent &#224; passer sur iChat


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

gwydion a dit:


> Il faut penser aux cartes sans abonnement des 3 opérateurs français . Perso je suis un peu deg de ne pas pouvoir profiter de l'iPhone a sa sortie uniquement parceque j'ai une carte nomade ...




On ne peut encore rien dire pour l'instant.... l'europe est un marché totalement différent de states.
Cingular a visiblement cadenassé le partenariat pour les states jusqu'en 2009... pour ce qui est de l'Europe, la bataille est engagée mais il semble que dans chaque pays de l'union l'accord sera différent.... et puis,compte tenu de la spécificité de l'europe, peut-être que l'appareil sera libre!


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

A mon avis vodaphone va peser de tout son poids europ&#233;en pour avoir cet iphone


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

et pour mon 100e....

macgé ... the best way to Mac your Life


----------



## EricKvD (12 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> et pour mon 100e....
> 
> macgé ... the best way to Mac your Life



Champagne ;-)


----------



## gwydion (12 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> On ne peut encore rien dire pour l'instant.... l'europe est un marché totalement différent de states.
> Cingular a visiblement cadenassé le partenariat pour les states jusqu'en 2009... pour ce qui est de l'Europe, la bataille est engagée mais il semble que dans chaque pays de l'union l'accord sera différent.... et puis,compte tenu de la spécificité de l'europe, peut-être que l'appareil sera libre!



J'espére bien que l'avenir te donnera raison !


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Oui le marché américain a une tradition de branding, que l'Europe n'a pas aussi poussée, mise à part l'Angleterre peut-être ..

Il devrait, à mon avis être, au départ une exclusivité pour un opérateur national, et après une période d'environs 30 jours en disponibilité partout .

Ceci si on compare le marché de l'iPhone à la téléphonie traditionnelle


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui le marché américain a une tradition de branding, que l'Europe n'a pas aussi poussée, mise à part l'Angleterre peut-être ..
> 
> Il devrait, à mon avis être, au départ une exclusivité pour un opérateur national, et après une période d'environs 30 jours en disponibilité partout .
> 
> Ceci si on compare le marché de l'iPhone à la téléphonie traditionnelle



je pense QU'ON se dirige vers ça


Wait and see


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

les 10 telephones les plus populaires de l'ann&#233;e 2006 aux ussont:


> 1. Cingular RAZR by Motorola (in various colors)
> 2. T-Mobile RAZR (in various colors)
> 3. Verizon Wireless RAZR (in various colors)
> 4. Cingular Sony Ericsson z520a/z525a video phones
> ...



je ne vois aucun nokia :mouais:


----------



## jadengil (12 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> NON pas avant 2009


Tu en sais plus que steve jobs toi on dirait...Soyons justesersonne n'en sait rien à l'heure actuelle!


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

l'iphone devra &#234;tre compatible avec le enhanced 911
le 911 en quelques ligne rapidement traduites:
phase 1 quand une personne appele le 911 pour uen urgence
sur requete du 911 le fournisseur devra &#234;tre capable de donner le nb de tel et la localisation de l'antenne qui a capt&#233; l'appel.
phase 2 l'information de localisation devra &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cise (entre 30 et 300 m&#232;tre)

si je comprends bien la phase 2 tout telephone devra &#234;tre &#233;quip&#233; d'un capteur gps

d'ou l'implantation d'un gps dans l'iphone ,


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Tu en sais plus que steve jobs toi on dirait...Soyons justesersonne n'en sait rien &#224; l'heure actuelle!


bonjour et bienvenue sur macg&#233; le "nouveau" 

le contrat d'exclusivit&#233; qui lie apple &#224; cingular court jusqu'en 2009, lis les messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> les 10 telephones les plus populaires de l'année 2006 aux ussont:
> 
> 
> je ne vois aucun nokia :mouais:



Tu sais, mise à part Apple et c'est depuis peu, les Américains n'y entendent rien en téléphonie, c'est comme leur réseau .. d'un autre âge ...


----------



## EricKvD (12 Janvier 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Tu en sais plus que steve jobs toi on dirait...Soyons justesersonne n'en sait rien à l'heure actuelle!



Bienvenue. Comme toi je me suis fait avoir lorsque j'ai débarqué ici. Voilà d'où naas tient l'info: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4127079&postcount=505


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Tu en sais plus que steve jobs toi on dirait...Soyons justesersonne n'en sait rien à l'heure actuelle!



pour un premier message, ça casse


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> l'iphone devra &#234;tre compatible avec le enhanced 911
> le 911 en quelques ligne rapidement traduites:
> phase 1 quand une personne appele le 911 pour uen urgence
> sur requete du 911 le fournisseur devra &#234;tre capable de donner le nb de tel et la localisation de l'antenne qui a capt&#233; l'appel.
> ...


C'est d&#233;j&#224; possible de rep&#233;rer la localisation d'un t&#233;l gr&#226;ce aux antennes GSM sans pour autant qu'il soit &#233;quip&#233; d'un GPS 
par ex, pour orange: http://www.orangepartner.com/site/f...entre/network_interface/apis/p_geo_france.jsp


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

O2 serait d&#233;j&#224; entr&#233; en contact avec apple


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> C'est déjà possible de repérer la localisation d'un tél grâce aux antennes GSM sans pour autant qu'il soit équipé d'un GPS



oui pour la phase une, mais pour la phase deux qui demande une précision de 30 mètres le gps semble necessaire


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

certains ne doutent de rien ..


----------



## EricKvD (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> certains ne doutent de rien ..


Tu crois que je peux vendre le fake en papier ? ;-)
Note que le gars annonce la couleur: le téléphone en sera envoyé que lorsqu'il sera disponible à la vente.


----------



## jadengil (12 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Bienvenue. Comme toi je me suis fait avoir lorsque j'ai débarqué ici. Voilà d'où naas tient l'info: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4127079&postcount=505


Comme l'avait écrit manu,"il paraitrait" que le contrat court jusqu'en 2009.Je pense que les certitudes concernant l'iPhone sont peu nombreuses et détenues par peu de personnes.D'autre part lorsque M le mouleux demandait si l'iPhone serait vendu sans opérateur,j'imagine qu'il voulait parler de nos vertes contrées,où les contrats liant Apple à Cingular n'ont rien à faire...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Note que le gars annonce la couleur: le téléphone en sera envoyé que lorsqu'il sera disponible à la vente.



ou jamais.... reste à voir!
Qui veut tester?


----------



## twk (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> certains ne doutent de rien ..



Euh 

Y'en a vraiment qui en loupent pas une


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Selon certain sites il y aurait plus autre modèles de iPhone en préparation, comme un modèle 3G.

De plus, on ne pourra pas :

-Mettre les chansons de iTunes en sonnerie
-Ni échanger via WiFi des musiques acheté sur le store


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Bug de 15h50 

&#224; effacer


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Selon certain sites* il y aurait plus autre* mod&#232;les de iPhone en pr&#233;paration, comme un mod&#232;le 3G.



Que veux tu dire par l&#224;...
qu'il y en a d'autres ou qu'il n'y a pas d'autres mod&#232;les pr&#233;vus?


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

Un candidat id&#233;al pour l'int&#233;gration du GPS &#224; l'iPhone ? 

@+
iota

_PS : comment &#231;a il d&#233;conne mon lien ? 
_


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Que veux tu dire par là...
> qu'il y en a d'autres ou qu'il n'y a pas d'autres modèles prévus?



DSl..

Il semble qu'il y aura plusieurs modèles d'iPhone.

L'accord entre Apple et Cingular disant qu'ils s'occuperaient conjointement *de tout les modèles* d'iPhone


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

j'ai une question d'ing&#233;nu :

&#224; quoi cela sert le gps dans un mobile ? euh quand on a pas de voiture et pas le permis... &#224; jouer &#224; des jeux de r&#244;le en grandeur nature dans une grande ville? &#224; trouver un resto pr&#232;s de l'endroit ou l'on se situe (google maps ne le fait pas?)

euh c'est une vraie question d'un vrai ing&#233;nu


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> oui pour la phase une, mais pour la phase deux qui demande une précision de 30 mètres le gps semble necessaire



Tu as raison, la localisation par le réseau gsm-GPRS-3G est nulle (de l'ordre de 250M en ville et 7 KM en rase campagne). c'est à dire que pour le pauvre gars qui lance un sos dans la Creuse... ben c'est au minimum le plan ORSEC !!! (et encore je suis avec des emmetteurs à 2Watts, avec 7Watts on atteind 14KM:rose: )

Ca me fait penser à une réunion surréaliste chez un de nos opérateurs qui nous avaient parié qu'ils feraient de la navigation grace aux antennes (1999)  Vivi, ben on attend encore et je crois être assez bien placé pour dire qu'ils n'y arriveront pas avec les technos actuelles. celles à venir non plus, peut être pour la 5G en 2012... 

Le 911 entraine le marché de la téléphonie vers l'intégration de GPS (taille 5mmX5mm), et vous verrez d'ici la fin de l'année pas loin d'une dizaine de phones équipés, Apple suivra.


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> j'ai une question d'ing&#233;nu :
> 
> &#224; quoi cela sert le gps dans un mobile ? euh quand on a pas de voiture et pas le permis... &#224; jouer &#224; des jeux de r&#244;le en grandeur nature dans une grande ville? &#224; trouver un resto pr&#232;s de l'endroit ou l'on se situe (google maps ne le fait pas?)
> 
> euh c'est une vraie question d'un vrai ing&#233;nu



A te localiser dans un lieu qui t'es inconnu. A conna&#238;tre les bonnes adresses dans ta r&#233;gion..etc, etc..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> j'ai une question d'ingénu :
> 
> à quoi cela sert le gps dans un mobile ? euh quand on a pas de voiture et pas le permis... à jouer à des jeux de rôle en grandeur nature dans une grande ville? à trouver un resto près de l'endroit ou l'on se situe (google maps ne le fait pas?)
> 
> euh c'est une vraie question d'un vrai ingénu



Ca sert par exemple à guider des aveugles, à se repérer, de visualiser les cinémas et d'en connaitre les programmes, de se faire guider dans une ville qu'on ne connait pas... C'est THE Prochain marché, ce qu'on voit aujourd'hui n'est rien comparé à ce qui arrive. Va faire faire un tour sur le portail d'Orange et cherche Orange Navigation.


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A te localiser dans un lieu qui t'es inconnu. A connaître les bonnes adresses dans ta région..etc, etc..



si je comprend bien c'est surtout utile en cas de coup dur (panne dans un endroit désert, avalanche....)


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Non tu peux par exemple te demander o&#249; ce trouve tel ou tel lieu pour une visite( restaurant, mus&#233;e,m&#233;tro,taxi etc)..pas besoin d'&#234;tre sous la neige pour avoir besoin de te localiser


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Non tu peux par exemple te demander ou ce trouve tel ou tel lieu pour une visite..pas besoin d'être sous la neige pour avoir envie de te localiser




Mais dans ce cas là, il faut télécharger des cartes ? les acheter? service en ligne ?


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> si je comprend bien c'est surtout utile en cas de coup dur (panne dans un endroit d&#233;sert, avalanche....)


Pas forc&#233;ment, par exemple, tu descends du train et veux aller &#224; l'office du tourisme, tu peux te faire guider par ton GPS personnel.
Pareil en sortant du m&#233;tro et pour aller au dernier restaurant &#224; la mode, etc...
Dans tous les cas o&#249; tu ne connais pas la route donc 

Dans les grandes villes &#231;a peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s utile.

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas là, il faut télécharger des cartes ? les acheter? service en ligne ?



Google Maps


----------



## fpoil (12 Janvier 2007)

ok ok, sinon j'utilise déjà googlemaps sur mon K600i et c'est vrai que c'est un peu chiant de saisir l'adresse de départ quand on cherche in itineraire?

bon en même temps, je ne suis pas le coeur de cible étant archi-parisien, pas besoin de gps pour me diriger :rateau: 

encore que pour les we dans les capitales européennes cela peut être parfois utiles

merci pour ces infos, 

le truc indispensable


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ok ok, sinon j'utilise déjà googlemaps sur mon K600i et c'est vrai que c'est un peu chiant de saisir l'adresse de départ quand on cherche in itineraire?
> 
> bon en même temps, je ne suis pas le coeur de cible étant archi-parisien, pas besoin de gps pour me diriger :rateau:
> 
> ...



justement un gps pour un parisien sédentaire n'est pas très intéressant. Par contre, pour tout ce ui est commerciaux, techniciens, prof. Libérales, touristes... Google maps est pas mal, mais va voir sur le site de wayfinder et charge wayfinder earth sur ton K600, tu seras étonné.


----------



## Manu (12 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi Cisco se cantone à poursuivre Apple pour le nom iPhone ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

ça fait parler de lui , de la publicité gratuite


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça fait parler de lui , de la publicité gratuite




Oui, mais c'est complètement débile... Cisco n'as pas l'aura d'Apple, il ne peuvent que s'écraser devant eux...


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Pour rire un peu ( en Anglais )


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est complètement débile... Cisco n'as pas l'aura d'Apple, il ne peuvent que s'écraser devant eux...


 
Hum. Cisco est loin d'être un nain insignifiant... Pour rappel.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hum. Cisco est loin d'être un nain insignifiant... Pour rappel.



Bof, mais faut quand même avouer qu'ils font un peu les malin pour rien, j'espère bien que la justice américaine va débouter leur plainte rapidos...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ugDcYseBlD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Y a de *eye*dée :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une question par rapport a macG et le iphone, va t-il avoir un phonegeneration ? ou comment macG va t'il trait&#233; l'iphone, car ce produit a une double caract&#233;ristiques:

-mac os X
-ipod

...


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport a macG et le iphone, va t-il avoir un phonegeneration ? ou comment macG va t'il trait&#233; l'iphone, car ce produit a une double caract&#233;ristiques:
> 
> -mac os X
> -ipod
> ...


T'es un vicieux toi,
d&#233;j&#224; il faut qu'il bosse sur TVgeneration.com puisque l'AppleTV est d&#233;j&#224; dispo


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'ai une question par rapport a macG et le iphone, va t-il avoir un phonegeneration ? ou comment macG va t'il traité l'iphone, car ce produit a une double caractéristiques:
> 
> -mac os X
> -ipod
> ...



Surement dans "informatique nomade" pour la téléphonie, et dans "Mac OSX" pour le software, vu que ça ne concerne pas que spécifiquement la fonction iPod, donc pas dans "igénération".


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

Ha bon, l'iPhone n'est pas un iPod? :mouais: Apple dit que si.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

Un truc qui serait &#233;norme ce serait l'int&#233;gration de google docs et spreadsheet (avec une compatibilit&#233; avec iWork '07). 
Imaginons en plus un micro clavier bluetooth et nous avons une station de travail mobile. 



Par ailleurs un agr&#233;gateur de RSS ne serait pas du luxe, on trouve &#231;a sur les t&#233;l&#233;phones r&#233;cents


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bof, mais faut quand m&#234;me avouer qu'ils font un peu les malin pour rien, j'esp&#232;re bien que la justice am&#233;ricaine va d&#233;bouter leur plainte rapidos...


Apple savait pertinemment qu'en choisisant le nom iPhone, ils s'attireraient les foudres de Cisco...
Apple est le premier &#224; porter plainte quand on utilise le nom iPod (ou approchant), c'est de bonne guerre.

@+
iota


----------



## bobthesponge (12 Janvier 2007)

Revolutionnaire cet iphone!! en revanche decu par 8GO de memoire (surtout si on veut mettre un film voire 2)...
un tas de question qd meme: est ce qu'on pourra mettre un de ses morceaux en sonnerie? J'ai pas bien compris le truc des sms ca pourra faire comme sur mon tel actuel aussi?? est ce que je pourrai enregistrer les messages de ma messagerie sur mon ipod-iphone et l'ecouT comme un morceau a part entiere

et quid des films a la demande et des series TV sur Litunes music store francais... jespere que ca sortira avec leopard et surtout dans pas longtemps


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> Revolutionnaire cet iphone!! en revanche decu par 8GO de memoire (surtout si on veut mettre un film voire 2)...
> un tas de question qd meme: est ce qu'on pourra mettre un de ses morceaux en sonnerie? J'ai pas bien compris le truc des sms ca pourra faire comme sur mon tel actuel aussi?? est ce que je pourrai enregistrer les messages de ma messagerie sur mon ipod-iphone et l'ecouT comme un morceau a part entiere
> 
> et quid des films a la demande et des series TV sur L&#8217;itunes music store francais... j&#8217;espere que ca sortira avec leopard et surtout dans pas longtemps


Bonjour et bienvenue, 
apparamment Cingular a obtenu que les morceaux achet&#233;s sur l'iTS ne puissent pas 
servir de sonneries 
Pour les SMS 
Pas d'enregistrement a priori des messages vocaux sur l'iPhone, d'ailleurs j'ai du mal &#224; en voir l'int&#233;r&#234;t puisque la consultation de la messagerie est gratuite


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> et quid des films a la demande et des series TV sur Litunes music store francais... jespere que ca sortira avec leopard et surtout dans pas longtemps



Salut Spongebob !!     

Ben ouais, moi aussi j'espère que ça va sortir rapidement, parce que j'attends vraiment ça avec impatience...  :love:


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour rire un peu ( en Anglais )



pour rire aussi


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> pour rire aussi



Excellent !!


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2007)

A cet Iphone je sens qu'il va faire un tabac!


----------



## arnaud.ll (13 Janvier 2007)

J'ai regardé la keynote et SJ dit bien que la 3G et de futures technologies seront intégrées. Ma nalyse c'est que si les délais sont si différents selon les régions ce n'est pas seulement une question de secret des négociations mais plus surement qu'on aura le droit à des iphones adaptées aux technologies GSM disponibles suivant les continents.

Je pense sérieusement que l'iphone france sera 3G  . De toute façon, d'ici là mon message sera passé aux oubliettes  

arnaud, heureux fiancé d'une désormais switcheuse (iMac 20 C2D, 2Go)


----------



## Manu (13 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> A cet Iphone je sens qu'il va faire un tabac!




Et comment!!! Il est déjà N° 1 des pré-ventes sur Amazon Allemagne


Et à quel prix?????


C'est tout simplement de la pure folie.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

J'ai peur que ce produit pose un probl&#232;me majeur . La t&#233;l&#233;phonie aux USA a 5-6 ans de retard sur nous ....


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Apple va changer ça


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Janvier 2007)

Et bien que d'engouement "pour le meilleurs téléphone de tous les temps"... qui n'existe pas encore. On se croirait sur les forums médicaux il y a un an à propos de la grippe aviaire.
Je m'interroge sur la cible que vise Apple. En tout cas, la cible professionnelle me semble exclue : l'appareil est lourd, fermé (pas d'applications tierces installables en l'état actuel des connaissances). L'autonomie va être ridicule si on a le malheur d'utiliser cet appareil pour autre chose que pour téléphoner, avec, cerise sur le gâteau, impossibilité de changer de batterie. Quoi de pire, pour quelqu'un qui travaille avec son portable et doit rester en permanence joignable que de tomber en rade de batterie ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Donne moi l'exemple d'un outil de téléphonie léger, avec une bonne autonomie , s'adressant à des professionnels ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> pour rire aussi


Excellent !       



etudiant69 a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue,
> apparamment Cingular a obtenu que les morceaux achetés sur l'iTS ne puissent pas
> servir de sonneries


Toi, y'en a pas connaître le bon vieux truc de la gravure d'un CD audio, puis réimportation du contenu du CD dans iTunes avec encodeur AAC ou mp3 ?  
Mais, chut ! Je ne t'ai rien dit.    



La mouette a dit:


> Donne moi l'exemple d'un outil de téléphonie léger, avec une bonne autonomie , s'adressant à des professionnels ...


Et les autres téléphones du même type sont gros et moches (et certainement encore plus lourds).


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et les autres téléphones du même type sont gros et moches (et certainement encore plus lourds).



Hé oui !  Sans compter l'utilisation non intuitive ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Hé oui !  Sans compter l'utilisation non intuitive ...


Et leurs claviers avec des touches minuscules, donc pas pour les gros doigts.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui, tiens, pour les batteries, &#231;a va se passer comment pour en changer ? Comme pour les iPod, on te fournit un kit (qui risque d'&#234;tre hyper cher et sans g&#233;n&#233;rique possible) et tu te d&#233;merdes ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Via le dock ...


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Via le dock ...





Je voulais dire une fois qu'elle est fichue...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Via le dock ...


Le dock, c'est pour les cha*r*ger. La question que pose Divoli, c'est pour les cha*n*ger.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

En centre technique comme pour les iPod, ou toi même à l'échéance de la garantie


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2007)

jem25 a dit:


> je trouve ca un peu chère quanbd même mais bon y'a pas mal de truc dedans....



Comme une voiture ! :rateau:


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour dire : apr&#232;s avoir vu le post sur TUAW concernant Amazon.de, j'ai regard&#233; sur Amazon.com qui pr&#233;sente l'appareil avec Cingular. Mais sur Amazon.co.uk, c'est comme en Allemagne mais sans le prix et une date de sortie : ao&#251;t 200*6*.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> En centre technique comme pour les iPod, ou toi m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;ch&#233;ance de la garantie



Comme quoi il vaudra mieux conserver son ancien t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, si cet iphone est immobilis&#233; durant 3 semaines...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Juste pour dire : après avoir vu le post sur TUAW concernant Amazon.de, j'ai regardé sur Amazon.com qui présente l'appareil avec Cingular. Mais sur Amazon.co.uk, c'est comme en Allemagne mais sans le prix et une date de sortie : août 200*6*.


Autrement dit, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Comme quoi il vaudra mieux conserver son ancien t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, si cet iphone est immobilis&#233; durant 3 semaines...



N'importe quelle t&#233;l&#233;phone peut &#234;tre en SAV pour trois semaines...et tu n'en prends pas forc&#233;ment deux dans cette &#233;ventualit&#233;..


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> N'importe quelle t&#233;l&#233;phone peut &#234;tre en SAV pour trois semaines...et tu n'en prends pas forc&#233;ment deux dans cette &#233;ventualit&#233;..



Certes, mais pour les autres t&#233;l&#233;phones, il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire de passer par un centre technique pour faire changer la batterie durant la garantie. On trouve des batteries un peu partout dans les magasins, et elles se changent g&#233;n&#233;ralement facilement (donc on peut le faire soi-m&#234;me sans casser la garantie)...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un P990i qui a été inutilisable pendant un mois, car le soft ne fonctionnait pas correctement. J'ai eu beau changer la batterie 20 fois, manuellement, rien n'y a faisait.

Le zéro défaut n'existe pas. 

J'ai un iPod Vidéo 5.5G j'ai pas de soucis avec la batterie depuis le début. Bien entendu la batterie peut tomber en panne, mais c'est pas ce qui m'empêchera d'acheter l'iPhone à sa sortie .


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour en revenir au gps, le principe du gps est de prendre les signaux de 3 satellites, ce qui  permet de connaître précisément ta position.
quel avantage à savoir sa position:
1 pour être guidé d'un point A vers un point B plus toutes les fonctions d'un gps (circulation, sotckage des endroits favoris)
2 en cas d'urgence est c'est tout le principe de la recommendation de la fcc sur le 911 (cf post  précedent)
3 poser des questions telles que: "guide moi vers le starbuck le plus près" et obtenir un trajet guidé.
4 aller au resto 1 étoiles du coin :love:
5 traquer la personne qui à volé ton téléphone

etc etc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Toi, y'en a pas connaître le bon vieux truc de la gravure d'un CD audio, puis réimportation du contenu du CD dans iTunes avec encodeur AAC ou mp3 ?
> Mais, chut ! Je ne t'ai rien dit.   .


En fait, je dis ça mais, si ça se trouve, les sonneries de l'iPhone auront un système de protection type DRM qui empêchera d'utiliser n'importe quel morceaux comme sonnerie. :rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En fait, je dis ça mais, si ça se trouve, les sonneries de l'iPhone auront un système de protection type DRM qui empêchera d'utiliser n'importe quel morceaux comme sonnerie. :rose:



Oui il ne sera pas possible d'utiliser les morceaux de l'ITMS comme sonnerie


----------



## iota (13 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



naas a dit:


> Pour en revenir au gps, le principe du gps est de prendre les signaux de 3 satellites


Il faut prendre les signaux de quatre satellites minimum.

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui il ne sera pas possible d'utiliser les morceaux de l'ITMS comme sonnerie


Donc m&#234;me avec la petite manip d&#233;crite pr&#233;c&#233;demment (et que tout le monde conna&#238;t). 

Donc etudiant69, je te pr&#233;sente mes plus plates excuses. 

Donc pour avoir d'autres sonneries que celles fournies, il faudra en acheter... sur l'iTunes Store ?  

Et en sera-t-il de m&#234;me chez nous ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Je te le dirais en Septembre 2007


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il faut prendre les signaux de quatre satellites minimum.
> 
> ...



nanan. 3 suffisent à faire un point. Mais plus on en chope et plus la précsion est au rdv.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je te le dirais en Septembre 2007


Au fait, tu as des nouvelles de Madame Irma ?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (13 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> ...
> Imaginons en plus un micro clavier bluetooth et nous avons une station de travail mobile.



Et si steve nous propose des solutions de traitement de texte et autres, pourquoi pas int&#233;grer ceci &#224; terme dans la coque de l'*Iphone* (va falloir miniaturiser tout &#231;a mais bon dans 5ans???)

http://fr.gizmodo.com/2005/10/05/le_clavier_virtuel_laser_bluet.html


miam miam la station de travail!!!


----------



## Tarul (13 Janvier 2007)

Ce que je pense de l'iphone(sans r&#233;flexion profonde) dans son &#233;tat actuel.

Je trouve que globalement, c'est une excellent appareil mais qui m&#233;rite suivant les zone g&#233;ographique de petite adaptation(ex la 3G ou la visiophonie serait un plus par exemple);

Par contre, suite a la MAJ de la FAQ, je regrette le fait que l'iphone soit un syst&#232;me 100&#37; ferm&#233;. qu'il n'y ait pas possibilit&#233; de d&#233;velopper de petites applications tiers. Etant developeur (aux heures libres que je n'ai plus ), je me serais fait de petites applications pour combler d'&#233;ventuel manques/besoins.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Donne moi l'exemple d'un outil de t&#233;l&#233;phonie l&#233;ger, avec une bonne autonomie , s'adressant &#224; des professionnels ...



L&#233;gers, non, mais autonomes oui : la gamme tr&#233;o.
Il faut admettre que l'absence d'autonomie de cet iPhone, sans possibilit&#233; de batteries accessoires, va repr&#233;senter un probl&#232;me r&#233;dhibitoire pour certains utilisateurs dont je suis.


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2007)

Il est probable qu'il sera possible de cr&#233;er des applications et de les faire valider par Apple. Peu au d&#233;but. Mais si la tendance "OS X Mobile" se poursuit avec d'autres iPhones et des appareils mobiles hybrides (fa&#231;on UMPC), cela s'ouvrira n&#233;cessairement.

Pour un iPhone, pour ma part, je ne souhaite pas avoir d'applications en plus de celles pr&#233;sentes plus un ou deux jeux par exemple. C'est personnel, hein ? mais j'ai des PDA depuis 98 et jamais ils n'ont pu remplacer un PC / un Mac pour Internet, les mails, Office etc.

J'attends de le voir avec une certaine impatience  Mais, pour l'instant, si je le trouve beau et que son interface est int&#233;ressante, je ne suis pas encore convaincu de son aspect r&#233;volutionnaire. En-dehors des capteurs et de deux ou trois mouvements de doigts, rien d'&#233;bahissant. Multi-touch est une technologie en devenir, assur&#233;ment, mais pour le pr&#233;sent, je ne suis pas sur le Q.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour le poids les Tr&#233;o ... 
L'autonomie battu aussi par l'Iphone 

Tr&#233;o


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Janvier 2007)

Y a t il un smartphone pls l&#233;ger que l'iPhone ? 



PS: m&#234;me l'iPod est plus lourd que l'iPhone


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2007)

La batterie ? C'est ma d&#233;ception : une rumeur parlait de deux batteries et &#231;a, c'&#233;tait une grande id&#233;e (ne pas p&#233;naliser le t&#233;l&#233;phone par la musique et/ou la vid&#233;o).


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Janvier 2007)

Apr&#232;s WinOSX pour donner &#224; son windows un look Mac, :sick:
on remet &#231;a pour donner &#224; son windows CE un look iPhone :mouais:


----------



## twk (13 Janvier 2007)

Petite question...

A tout hasard, pensez-vous qu'Apple sortira un iPhone moins "gadgetisé" une fois le boom du premier modèle passé ? J'aurais beaucoup aimé un iPhone avec des fonctions simple et une tête de produit Apple en fait


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour le poids les Tréo ...
> L'autonomie battu aussi par l'Iphone
> 
> Tréo



Non. L'autonomie de l'iPhone sera certainement excellente si l'appareil est utilisé avec ses fonctions téléphoniques de base, je ne conteste pas cela (quoique j'ai appris à être très prudent avec les autonomies annoncées par Apple et la qualité de leurs batteries). 
Mais il est évident que cette autonomie va s'effondrer si l'appareil est utilisé comme lecteur audio et surtout vidéo, sans possibilité de recours à une batterie de rechange. Or si c'est pour utiliser l'iPhone uniquement comme téléphone et carnet d'adresse pour en préserver l'autonomie, que devient l'intérêt de la chose ?
Je persiste à penser que l'autonomie est un problème majeur qui va en faire déchanter et réfléchir certains.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non. L'autonomie de l'iPhone sera certainement excellente si l'appareil est utilis&#233; avec ses fonctions t&#233;l&#233;phoniques de base, je ne conteste pas cela (quoique j'ai appris &#224; &#234;tre tr&#232;s prudent avec les autonomies annonc&#233;es par Apple et la qualit&#233; de leurs batteries).
> Mais il est &#233;vident que cette autonomie va s'effondrer si l'appareil est utilis&#233; comme lecteur audio et surtout vid&#233;o, sans possibilit&#233; de recours &#224; une batterie de rechange. Or si c'est pour utiliser l'iPhone uniquement comme t&#233;l&#233;phone et carnet d'adresse pour en pr&#233;server l'autonomie, que devient l'int&#233;r&#234;t de la chose ?
> Je persiste &#224; penser que l'autonomie est un probl&#232;me majeur qui va en faire d&#233;chanter et r&#233;fl&#233;chir certains.



Si c'est pour se servir uniquement des fonctions de base, autant garder un simple t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. Et je ne crois pas que ce sera le but de ceux qui vont s'acheter un iphone.

Donc beaucoup devront se tourner obligatoirement vers Apple qui va certainement vendre ces batteries &#224; prix d'or. Encore un a-cot&#233; pour se faire les c....... en or.


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

twk a dit:


> Petite question...
> 
> A tout hasard, pensez-vous qu'Apple sortira un iPhone moins "gadgetisé" une fois le boom du premier modèle passé ? J'aurais beaucoup aimé un iPhone avec des fonctions simple et une tête de produit Apple en fait


moins gadget...fonctions plus simples...
comprends pas !


----------



## Kreatchek (13 Janvier 2007)

Je ne connais rien au monde MAc, je débarque pour ainsi dire.
MAis c est Iphone va je pense revolutionner le monde des smartphones.

En effet un smarphone ,wifi , multi bande, bluetooth avec 4G de mry,  un beau design 
tout ça sous un OS different de windaube.
Ben je dis banque .

 c'est sur il faudra attendre les vrais  tests  pas des tests de 15mn .  Jusque la on peux parler de la fiche technique et du design de l objet. Le reste c est de la spéculation.
Pour l'operateur Fr qui aura l' exclusivité de la chose ,pour l instant la seule info fiable que j ai est un mail du  service commercial d 'Orange:
	
	



```
Bonjour,
Nous n'avons pas d'information sur une commercialisation du Iphone de Mac par Orange.
Merci de votre confiance.

Michèle Jambou 
service.clientweb@e-contact.orange.fr
Votre conseiller Orange
```
lol  clair net et précis presque elle me dit qu'ils en ont rien à foutre de cette merde.Autant je comprend qu'ils ne vont pas me dire  qu'ils le vendront à 1 avec un forfait de 1h à 90/mois.

Enfin  Le prix doit etre rapproché de ce que fabrique la concurrence.
Et il  ne faut pas oublier, qu'il concentre plusieurs appareils en 1 seul .....

et puis on a 12mois pour économiser....

my 2 cents


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Ayant discute avec un d&#233;monstrateur Apple charg&#233; de faire de la publicit&#233; dans les agences Orange ( offre MacBook ) , il me racontait que m&#234;mes que des responsables du si&#232;ge Orange France n'&#233;taient m&#234;me pas au courant de cette op&#233;ration alors un iPhone n'en parlont pas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

Kreatchek a dit:


> ```
> Bonjour,
> Nous n'avons pas d'information sur une commercialisation du Iphone de Mac par Orange.
> Merci de votre confiance.
> ...



C'est peu être encore un peu tôt.


----------



## david05 (13 Janvier 2007)

Là s'est gerre entre apple et microsoft a propos de l'iphone

http://www.pspgen.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=288159#288159


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

david05 a dit:


> Là s'est gerre entre apple et microsoft a propos de l'iphone
> 
> http://www.pspgen.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=288159#288159



dejà bu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

TRÈS JOLI

Un beau produit, très polyvalent et qui semble pratique

Manque un GPS, le logiciel Skype ou un téléphone qui fait à la fois portable et fixe (style Unik) et surtout qu'il lise les fichiers Office.

Je me pose une question, il envoie des mails, des SMS, mais envoie t il des MMS ? :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Il fait comme " Unik " vu qu'il se connecte sur le r&#233;seau wifi ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Je me pose une question, il envoie des mails, des SMS, mais envoie t il des MMS ? :mouais:



Je suppose. C'est courant maintenant.



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il fait comme " Unik " vu qu'il se connecte sur le r&#233;seau wifi ...



C'est pas vraiment le m&#234;me syst&#232;me.
Avec unik il marche juste avec la LiveBox quand tu es chez toi et passe en mobile quand tu captes plus ton r&#233;seau wifi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je suppose. C'est courant maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ca reste tout de même un réseau IP


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ca reste tout de m&#234;me un r&#233;seau IP



Mouai, c'est pas le probl&#232;me.

Yams Kasix parlait d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone capable de faire fixe/mobile.
En l'occurence, c'est pas le cas.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Mouai, c'est pas le problème.
> 
> Yams Kasix parlait d'un téléphone capable de faire fixe/mobile.
> En l'occurence, c'est pas le cas.




Ouais alors ce n'est pas le principe Unik ( avec ce qu'on m'a explique )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ouais alors ce n'est pas le principe Unik ( avec ce qu'on m'a explique )



Je me suis mal exprimé.
J'entendais par là que l'iPhone ne peut pas récupérer ton numéro de fixe et de mobile, et ainsi switcher de l'un à l'autre.
Ou on m'aurai menti.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Cisco pourrait finalement n'avoir aucun droit sur le nom iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Cisco pourrait finalement n'avoir aucun droit sur le nom iPhone



Ca ne m'étonne qu'à moitié.
Allez se frotter à Apple avec un nom en i"X"... 

Mici pour le lien


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

La même info mais en français


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2007)

Pour les possesseurs de Tréo 







iPhony

Ils sont rapides


----------



## Tarul (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour les possesseurs de Tréo
> 
> 
> iPhony
> ...


normal ils sont plus nombreux. 


A première vue, c'est pas trop mal fichu comme adaptation du thème.


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ca ne m'étonne qu'à moitié.
> Allez se frotter à Apple avec un nom en i"X"...
> 
> Mici pour le lien




Ca c'est sur, il fallait s'y attendre...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

un comparatif, ou disons un &#233;tat des plus et moins de l'iphone


----------



## NightWalker (13 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour les possesseurs de Tréo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'essayerai lundi...


----------



## Manu (13 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble tout de même que tout ce qu'on dit sur l'iPhone, est à prendre à la légère car rien mais rien n'est définitif. Même si certains affirme que S Jobs a dit ceci ou cela.

Souvenez-vous pour l'iPod S Jobs avait dit :

- Pas d'iPod mémoire flash (marché saturé et ininteressant)
- pas de video sur l'iPod (écran trop petit).

Sans compter que toutes les critiques sur l'iPhone sont les mêmes que l'on avait formulées contre l'iPod à sa sortie.

L'iPhone est un produit Apple. Une chose est certaine, Apple va d'ici deux ans (peut être même avant), sortir d'autre déclinaisons de l'iPhone. ne serait-ce pour occuper un certain marché comme cela a été le cas pour l'iPod mini puis nano.

Les développeurs vont faire pression sur Apple c'est certain. Et si Apple voit que cela peut lui apporter des marchés qu'aujourd'hui il ne voit pas, il cèdera forcément.

En conclusion, l'iphone n'est pas en vente, d'ici sa commercialisation, beaucoup de choses vont se passer. Apple n'a peut être pas du tout prévu tout l'engoument qu'il a suscité et les nombreuses questions que l'on se pose et qui l'ont pris au dépourvu.

Cela lui donne le temps de réfléchir et pourquoi pas faire des ré-ajustements.

Une chose est certaine. Contrairement aux Majors, les opérateurs doivent se bousculer au portillon pour avoir le bijou d'Apple dans leur offre. Et ça c'est encourageant pour la suite.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Janvier 2007)

Apple ne va pas faire faire un produit qu'il lui a prit deux ans et demi sans r&#233;flechir aux cons&#233;quences ... Ce n'est pas une petite PME du centre du lub&#233;ron tout de m&#234;me


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Apple ne va pas faire faire un produit qu'il lui a prit deux ans et demi sans réflechir aux conséquences ... Ce n'est pas une petite PME du centre du lubéron tout de même




J'aime bien la comparaison avec la petite PME...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2007)

gazobu a dit:


> 9/1/07 > Apple "AAPL"
> ouverture $ 86.48
> fermeture $ 92.57
> soit + 8.31%
> ...




*Je m'en cogne*
j'ai pas d'actions AAPL


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Janvier 2007)

je lis les posts de ce fil devenu "magmatesque" !! le buzz sur iphone est enorme!
mais bon, c'est un smartphone quoi....avec un zoli ecran .. 
sinon, bah .. concretement , ya du super spectaculaire dedans ...?
des telephones mp3, smartphone, apn( de qualité), jeux et même avec edge ou 3G , y en a plein déjà... alors au final, je n'arrive plus à voir la vraie difference à part le clavier sur l'écran plein de traces de doigts au final :rateau: 
dediou, je me sens rabat-joie sur ce coup .. ou alors j'ai raté une info:rose: et c'est possible aussi:rose:   ..


----------



## fredintosh (13 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ou alors j'ai raté une info:rose: et c'est possible aussi:rose:   ..


Tu as peut-être surtout raté la Keynote ou la demo sur le site d'Apple...

Ça pourrait te faire changer d'avis.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> dediou, je me sens rabat-joie sur ce coup ...




*MAIS NON MAIS NON*
tu es juste lucide et ne t'enthousiasmes pas comme un mouton de Panurge.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *MAIS NON MAIS NON*
> tu es juste lucide et ne t'enthousiasmes pas comme un mouton de Panurge.


En ce qui me concerne, point de Panurgisme, juste la r&#233;ponse &#224; mes attentes et &#224; mes besoins.
L'avis des autres "moutons"   ne m'influence pas pour juger cet iPhone.

Et puis, dans le mouton, tout est bon... aussi !


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Janvier 2007)

j'ai mat&#233; la demo mais bon bref, c'est tres joli, c'est plein &#233;cran taratata .. 
mais bon un navigateur internet m&#234;me sur mon sony K750i , j'en ai un .. 
mmm dis moi ce qui te rend total fan ...  je suis ouvert &#224; toute explication

j'ai aussi regard&#233; l'article de naas avec avantages et d&#233;fauts ..
mmmm je sais pas ... toujours pas convaincu ...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2007)

relis calmement ce fil depuis le d&#233;but et tu en sauras un peu plus


----------



## fredintosh (13 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai aussi regardé l'article de naas avec avantages et défauts ..
> mmmm je sais pas ... toujours pas convaincu ...


C'est comme si tu me demandais quel est l'avantage du Mac par rapport au PC...
Y a qu'à le voir en action, pas besoin de mots...   
Mais bon, si tu ne vois pas la différence d'ergonomie entre un grand écran multi touch avec une interface conviviale (faudrait être de mauvaise foi pour dire le contraire), et un petit écran avec une interface classique et plein de touches partout....  
Sans parler du reste, mais je ne vais pas te refaire la keynote.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Janvier 2007)

je vais suivre le conseil de naas en ayant du temps devant moi .. fred ne m'en veux pas... l'interface oki, le grand ecran oui mais j'en reste aux betes traces de doigts ( que de prosa&#239;sme en moi!) , 
sinon, ce n'est pas encore comparer du mac &#224; du pc... un peu de calme .. sauf peut-&#234;tre si l'on est utilisateurs de palm ou de tr&#233;o .. l&#224; effectivement ,je veux bien .. mais c'est une question d'usage du produit .
oki c'est un beau telephone et tout et tout ...c'est beau d'avoir du mac en t&#233;l&#233;phone , d'accord,  mais serait-ce &#224; mes yeux le lumineux objet de tous mes d&#233;sirs ... ? en tout cas , pour le moment, beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins qu'un joli imac 20"


----------



## jadengil (14 Janvier 2007)

Boah t'es difficile toi! T'en a vu beaucoup des smartphones avec des écrans aussi grands et avec une résolution pareille??J'ai eu le K750i :tu appelles ça un navigateur internet?C'est de la merdouille pour enfants à côté de safari!!Et Coverflow,t'as vu comme c'est beau?Et les 3 capteurs(l'accelerometre chapeau!!!!)?Et les photos,c'est pas incroyable de les zoomer comme ça du bout des doigts?...Non quand même,en toute objectivité,ils ont frappé fort!


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Janvier 2007)

oki oki ... t'enerve pas ! c'est genial ! qu'ils baissent les prix nah! et que l'ecran soit sans traces :rateau: j'ai compris , un jour on fera des webcams parties et on aura un ordi sous forme de telephone c'est cela le but donc adieu les macbooks ( iphone sera plus transportable !)... vive les iphones comme horizon d'avenir , why not apres tout ? 
( sur k750i j'ai mis le tit "opera "pour internet , d'accord ecran petit mais bien pratique .. je navigue pas sur le net souvent depuis le telephone  )

p.s: n'empeche que quand j'avais mon nokia 3310, j'ai vu arriver les tel avec couleurs,  apn, et jeux , et mp3 ... 
et j'en voulais un pareil !puis j'ai eu le K750i ...
 l&#224; je vois le iphone, bah je ne regrette pas mon K750i ... je peux patienter... c'est juste cela que je pense ...question d'usage .. et puis quand le iphone sera grand public , ce sera surement different .. 

 iphone fait il de jolies videos compatibles mpeg ou du genre ? &#231;a ,cela pourrait me convaincre plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> iphone fait il de jolies videos compatibles mpeg ou du genre ? &#231;a ,cela pourrait me convaincre plus ...



Aucunes id&#233;es.  

D'un c&#244;t&#233;, cet iPhone regroupe pas mal de fonctions sous une interface bien plus sympathique que ce qui se fait aujourd'hui.

Mais je ne peux pas m'emp&#234;cher de ressortir l'argument de mami Nova:
"Si un jour l'appareil tombe en panne, tu l'as dans le luc".

A force de tout vouloir regrouper, on se retrouve avec un appareil qui point de vue fiabilit&#233; doit &#234;tre au top. A moins biensur de ne pas &#234;tre d&#233;pendent de ce genre d'appareil, ce qui &#224; mon sens devient de plus en plus difficile aujourd'hui.

Joel, je con&#231;ois parfaitement ton point de vue et tes interrogations, &#224; ta place je garderai mon mobile, pour le moment ().

Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment ne pas &#234;tre en &#233;bat devant la fonction multi-tactile. Venant de plusieurs PDA, je trouve que c'est une "r&#233;volution".
Pas besoin d'&#234;tre un geek pour admirer ce genre de fonctions: ca nous am&#232;ne &#224; un futur qui ressemble un peu au film de Spielberg: Minority Report. 
L'interaction homme-machine n'a plus rien &#224; voir! 

Comme tu le signalais: traces de doigts et Cie...
C'est un argument fort valable!
Mais il concerne simplement le support tactile, la mati&#232;re employ&#233;e.
L'interaction en elle m&#234;me est bien trop bonne pour se refuser l'iPhone (il existe toujours la possibilit&#233; de s'essuyer les doigts sur son pantalon)!


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Janvier 2007)

donc wait and see


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> iphone fait il de jolies videos compatibles mpeg ou du genre ? ça ,cela pourrait me convaincre plus ...



Son APN de deux millions de pixels risque d'être un peu juste. Pour des vidéos qui ne servent qu'à être mise sur un site cela devrait suffire .


----------



## Manu (14 Janvier 2007)

L'iPhone apporte au t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile, la meilleure interface, la facilit&#233; d'utilisation, des applications solides et bien concues.

Bref, l'iPhone apporte plus d'innovation dans la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile que ne l'a fait l'ipod dans les lecteurs MP3.

L'un et l'autre font ce que tous les autres font mais le font nettement mieux. Comment expliquer alors que l'iPod 6 ans durant caracolle toujours en t&#234;te?

Pour moi je crois qu'Apple va soigner son b&#233;b&#233; pour garder l'avance qu'il a. Tout comme il a fait pour l'iPod.

Une chose est s&#251;re, &#224; l'arriv&#233;e du mac, tous les ordinateurs ont commenc&#233; &#224; lui ressembler, l'iPod est arriv&#233; et tous les lecteurs mP3 se sont allign&#233; sur son mod&#232;le.

L'iPhone fera j'en suis s&#251;r la m&#234;me chose. On peut critiquer ce que fait Apple comme nous macusers le fesons assez souvent. Mais fort est de reconnaitre que les produits Apple ont cette facult&#233; de changer l'industrie dans lequel ils &#233;voluent.


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

Si pour les possesseurs de Mac, l'iPhone semble le passage logique vers une téléphonie évoluée, et leur prochain mobile, les autres sont encore très réticents .

J'ai parcouru beaucoup de forum et de sites de téléphonie mobile, et il en ressort une grande méfiance.
Jobs a insisté sur la facilité d'usage de l'iPhone. De l'absurdité des touches, qui freine la conception de soft adapté; et bien les évolutions proposées par Apple, sont celles qui apportent le plus de critiques.

Pour le moment l'interface de OSX qui est un des atouts de l'iPhone, est inconnue à l'usage pour les utilisateurs de PC, donc elle ne marque pas les esprits des éventuels clients d'iPhone. En effet , ils pensent et jugent un mobile sur le nombre de pixels d'un APN, la mémoire, et les capacités UMTS d'un mobile pro, domaine dans lequel le iPhone n'est pas à la pointe.

Pour moi, il faudra donc encore un grand travail de communication, pour que l'iPhone devienne un outil de switch, comme l'iPod l'est ...


----------



## alargeau (14 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si pour les possesseurs de Mac, l'iPhone semble le passage logique vers une téléphonie évoluée, et leur prochain mobile, les autres sont encore très réticents .
> 
> J'ai parcouru beaucoup de forum et de sites de téléphonie mobile, et il en ressort une grande méfiance.
> Jobs a insisté sur la facilité d'usage de l'iPhone. De l'absurdité des touches, qui freine la conception de soft adapté; et bien les évolutions proposées par Apple, sont celles qui apportent le plus de critiques.
> ...



Bah moi, je ne suis pas allé sur les forums, j'ai pas fouillé sur internet, mais les jeunes avec qui je bosse en veulent tous un. Donc je sais pas pourquoi, mais cet iPhone je le sens bien parti...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

Kreatchek a dit:


> Je ne connais rien au monde MAc, je débarque pour ainsi dire.
> MAis c est Iphone va je pense revolutionner le monde des smartphones.
> 
> En effet un smarphone ,wifi , multi bande, bluetooth avec 4G de mry,  un beau design
> ...


Il ne faut pas voir le mal partout.  
Si Orange n'a pas d'infos à te donner, c'est parce qu'ils ne sont pas encore mis d'accord avec Apple sur les tarifs, les discussions n'ayant pas commencé ou étant en cours.


----------



## béné (14 Janvier 2007)

alaix a dit:


> Un an c'est trop long! mais pour ma part je préfère le voir en vrai  donc j'attends un an





rrrrhooooo Alex..;tu es toujours vivant?!!! Alors cette premiere keynote? partant pour l'attente du Iphone...à ce rythme, je vais pouvoir aller faire le ménage chez tous les membres de Macgé.....:love:


----------



## béné (14 Janvier 2007)

gazobu a dit:


> ON A PAS EU LA FIN DE LA PRESENTATION !!!
> regardez bien Steve, il n'est pas rasé
> tout simplement parcequ'il a fait en fin de démo une présentation du iRazor intégré




rrrrhoooo elle est sympa celle là...


----------



## takamac (14 Janvier 2007)

alargeau a dit:


> Bah moi, je ne suis pas allé sur les forums, j'ai pas fouillé sur internet, mais les jeunes avec qui je bosse en veulent tous un. Donc je sais pas pourquoi, mais cet iPhone je le sens bien parti...



Je pense que Alargeau et la mouette, vous avez tous les 2 raison   et qu'on s'oriente vers ça :
- Une adoption rapide par ceux qui voient en quoi l'iphone est révolutionnaire par rapport aux autres mobiles (et qui ont les moyens)
- Une adoption plus massive, une fois qu'il sera ancré dans les esprits que l'iphone est quasi-idéal pour ce qu'on lui demande de faire.

Bref... on est proche du phénomène ipod qui a quand même mis un certain temps pour devenir ce qu'il est. Nul dout qu'Apple offrira des déclinaisons de son mobile quand l'iphone aura fait ses preuves, afin de viser un large marché.

De toute façon, je pense que c'est binaire : l'interfaces de l'iphone est trop novatrice et comporte trop de brevets pour ne pas s'orienter à terme vers un des 2 extrêmes :
- l'iphone fait un flop
- l'iphone devient la référence en terme de mobile (comme l'ipod)

Personnellement, je le sens bien


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2007)

C'est donc samsung qui fait le cpu
et caso l'ecran tactile


----------



## béné (14 Janvier 2007)

Et que penser du fait que Bouygues Telecom a été choisi pour commercialiser des Ipods depuis qqs mois? Une piste?...Qui a une cousine ou un oncle che z BT?!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

béné a dit:


> Et que penser du fait que Bouygues Telecom a été choisi pour commercialiser des Ipods depuis qqs mois? Une piste?...Qui a une cousine ou un oncle che z BT?!!!





Dans ce cas , Orange est le mieux placé avec son offre ADSL + MacBook   ( même si dans les faits Orange achète des MacBook mais Apple n'est en rien dans l'affaire )


----------



## béné (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Dans ce cas , Orange est le mieux placé avec son offre ADSL + MacBook   ( même si dans les faits Orange achète des MacBook mais Apple n'est en rien dans l'affaire )



Oui en effet....hum...y'a donc que SFR qu'est pas en course.... 
quel esprit de deduction...je me surprends moi meme!:rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## niko34 (14 Janvier 2007)

Ils sont trop fort chez amazon  

iphone sur amazon.de


----------



## noAr (14 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais si vous avez/aviez vu cela : 

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/11/iphone-and-lg-ke850-separated-at-birth

octobre 2006 :
http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2006/10/08/nokias-aeon-full-surface-screen-cellphone-concept/

Ca faisait d&#233;j&#224; rever.

Mais on est d'accord il est tres chouette ce t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## noAr (14 Janvier 2007)

D'ailleurs ils pourraient se faire griller la politesse, le LG devrait sortir avant juin.

Une video &#224; l'&#339;uvre : ce n'est pas bacl&#233; (ca fait mac en plus c'est vrai), je ne doute pas des qualit&#233;s sup&#233;rieures de l'iphone (les petites d&#233;mos d'interface m'ont convaincu niveau ergo et tout) mais cela fait un peu tache sur le plan "revolution du jamais vu in&#233;dit de l'espace". Quand m&#234;me&#8230;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5916aOMQNI


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

noAr a dit:


> D'ailleurs ils pourraient se faire griller la politesse, le LG devrait sortir avant juin.
> 
> Une video à l'uvre : ce n'est pas baclé (ca fait mac en plus c'est vrai), je ne doute pas des qualités supérieures de l'iphone (les petites démos d'interface m'ont convaincu niveau ergo et tout) mais cela fait un peu tache sur le plan "revolution du jamais vu inédit de l'espace". Quand même
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5916aOMQNI



Le gars qui présente cela , il a jamais vu un mac de sa vie ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

question bete :rateau: 

on fait quoi ,nous les filles , des ongles ? on va devoir les couper ?  



......parce que l'ecran tactile que j'ai au boulot lui il ne les aime pas vraiment mes ongles


----------



## jeromemac (14 Janvier 2007)

noAr a dit:


> D'ailleurs ils pourraient se faire griller la politesse, le LG devrait sortir avant juin.
> 
> Une video à l'uvre : ce n'est pas baclé (ca fait mac en plus c'est vrai), je ne doute pas des qualités supérieures de l'iphone (les petites démos d'interface m'ont convaincu niveau ergo et tout) mais cela fait un peu tache sur le plan "revolution du jamais vu inédit de l'espace". Quand même
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5916aOMQNI



il es pas mal, n'empeche LG, je sais pas vous, mais ils font vraiment des trucs qui ont de la gueule, c'est français LG non?


----------



## jeromemac (14 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> question bete :rateau:
> 
> on fait quoi ,nous les filles , des ongles ? on va devoir les couper ?
> 
> ...



on a dit pas de stylet !! ni à ongles ni à tiges


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> question bete :rateau:
> 
> on fait quoi ,nous les filles , des ongles ? on va devoir les couper ?
> 
> ...



Tu fais comme avec une t&#233;l&#233;commande ou un clavier de portable: la pulpe des doigts marche tr&#232;s bien!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

noAr a dit:


> D'ailleurs ils pourraient se faire griller la politesse, le LG devrait sortir avant juin.
> 
> Une video à l'uvre : ce n'est pas baclé (ca fait mac en plus c'est vrai), je ne doute pas des qualités supérieures de l'iphone (les petites démos d'interface m'ont convaincu niveau ergo et tout) mais cela fait un peu tache sur le plan "revolution du jamais vu inédit de l'espace". Quand même
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5916aOMQNI


Franchement, l'iPhone n'a rien à redouter de ce modèle concurrent, au demeurant sympathique. L'ergonomie du portable d'Apple  me semble meilleure et plus pratique (défilement et zoom au doigt, basculement automatique du mode portrait au mode paysage  quand on change l'orientation du téléphone,...).


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Ouais LG c'est Francais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> il es pas mal, n'empeche LG, je sais pas vous, mais ils font vraiment des trucs qui ont de la gueule, c'est français LG non?


Non. Coréen.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Janvier 2007)

Le si&#232;ge social de LG:
LG Twin Towers 
                      	20, Yeouido-dong, Youngdungpo-gu, Seoul, Korea 150-721


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Cor&#233;en.



Sans blague?!

Si on part de ce principe, tout ce qui nous entoure (ou presque) est asiatique! 



etudiant69 a dit:


> Le si&#232;ge social de LG:
> LG Twin Towers
> 20, Yeouido-dong, Youngdungpo-gu, Seoul, Korea 150-721



Le si&#232;ge social n'est pas forc&#233;ment dans le pays d'origine? Si?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le si&#232;ge social de LG:
> LG Twin Towers
> 20, Yeouido-dong, Youngdungpo-gu, Seoul, Korea 150-721


Qu'est-ce que je disais. 

Jeromemac et SaintJohnPerse, vous me copierez 100 fois "LG est cor&#233;en".      

EDIT : Khyu aussi !  :mouais:    



Khyu a dit:


> Sans blague?!
> 
> Si on part de ce principe, tout ce qui nous entoure (ou presque) est asiatique!


Ben, &#224; vrai dire, pas de choses qui nous entourent sont de fabrication asiatique, nos Mac par exemple.


----------



## jeromemac (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Sans blague?!
> 
> Si on part de ce principe, tout ce qui nous entoure (ou presque) est asiatique!



bienvenue, tu t'etais fait criogéniser non  et oui on es entouré de made in taiwan et autre made in china... 
mais c vrai que je croyais que LG ct francais...

tanpis...


----------



## jeromemac (14 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais.
> 
> Jeromemac et SaintJohnPerse, vous me copierez 100 fois "LG est coréen".
> 
> ...





j'aurais du wikipédier avant de parler 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucky-Goldstar

LG=Lucky-GoldStar  marrant ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais.
> 
> Jeromemac et SaintJohnPerse, vous me copierez 100 fois "LG est coréen".
> 
> ...



J'ai jamais dit que c'était français! :rateau:  



jeromemac a dit:


> bienvenue, tu t'etais fait criogéniser non  et oui on es entouré de made in taiwan et autre made in china...
> mais c vrai que je croyais que LG ct francais...
> 
> tanpis...



Criogéniser, je ne pense pas.  
C'était juste une réflexion comme ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai jamais dit que c'était français! :rateau:


Non mais tu as dit ça :



> Le siège social n'est pas forcément dans le pays d'origine? Si?



Alors tu copieras comme les copains.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Coréen.




Je réciterai 100 je vous salue Marie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Non mais tu as dit ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était une question comme ça, par hasard...     

Quoi qu'il en soit, LG a pas mal de succès en Angleterre avec sa série Chocolate.
J'ai vu bon nombre d'utilisateurs avec ce gsm.

Ils sont aussi très diversifié: electro-ménager dont écrans plasma de qualité.
(il faudrai que je retrouve les tests)

De là, à ce que ce soit un concurrent de taille face à l'iPhone, j'en doûte.


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

Waou sujet chaud cet iPhone, presque 700 messages en moins de 6 jours ! Ça fait presque un message toutes les 10 minutes, de jour comme de nuit (= allusion à La Mouette ou Naas, qui nous ramènent des infos tout azimut, on se demande quand ils dorment !  )



fpoil a dit:


> la visio en 3 g c'est une m..., en tout cas chez orange : on a jamais réussi avec ma femme à avoir une conversation en visio même à paris intra muros. En fait si, dans l'appart!!



Voilà la future raison du succès de l'iPhone. Les concurrents vont sans doute encore surenchérir, et à nouveau nous proposer le top du top de la haute technologie, sauf qu'après essai et vérification ce sera tellement complexe ou ça marchera tellement mal  que personne ne l'utilisera ! Un peu comme le WAP ou les MMS...

Chez Apple, ils ont tout compris en se concentrant sur la facilité d'utilisation et la fiabilité. Donc l'absence de 3G par exemple est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, vu que de toute façon, cela ne marche pas !



elfanor a dit:


> On peut faire un sondage sur le forum ?
> 
> Parmi ceux qui ont un ipod, la majorité de vos musique sur votre premier baladeur etait d'origine :
> 
> ...



Cette idée de sondage sur l'origine des morceaux contenus dans l'iPod est intéressante. Est-ce quelqu'un a relevé le défi d'ouvrir un tel fil avec ce sondage, ici ou sur iGeneration ?

Pour moi en tout cas, c'est 75 % rippage de CD perso ou des copains, et 25 % iTMS. 



StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai peur que ce produit pose un problème majeur. La téléphonie aux USA a 5-6 ans de retard sur nous ....



Ah ok je comprends, les States ont 6 ans de retard sur nous, Steve a indiqué que l'iPhone a 5 ans d'avance, il arrive chez nous dans 1 an, c'est bon ça fait 6, juste à temps  donc en Europe il n'a rien de révolutionnaire finalement  Il correspond juste à ce que l'on a besoin 



La mouette a dit:


> Jobs a insisté sur la facilité d'usage de l'iPhone.



Parfait pour séduire 99 % des utilisateurs d'iPods actuels, qui ont définitivement perdu l'usage et l'habitude du mode d'emploi de 50 pages à lire en détail avant tout utilisation de l'appareil 



Princess Tatav a dit:


> on fait quoi ,nous les filles , des ongles ? on va devoir les couper ?
> 
> 
> 
> ......parce que l'ecran tactile que j'ai au boulot lui il ne les aime pas vraiment mes ongles



Je pense que si tu y arrives avec les TrackPad des portables, tu devrais y arriver avec l'iPhone. Suffit de poser son doigt avec le bon angle. D'expérience, les mains féminines sont les plus douces qui soient, même avec des ongles de 10 km, tout est une question de réciprocité et d'intention de la part de la personne qui caresse 



jeromemac a dit:


> j'aurais du wikipédier avant de parler
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucky-Goldstar
> 
> LG=Lucky-GoldStar  marrant ça



Amusant ça de voir notre marque fétiche en concurrence directe avec un fabriquant de dentifrice et de téléviseurs  

Convergence numérique, quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> C'était une question comme ça, par hasard...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, LG a pas mal de succès en Angleterre avec sa série Chocolate.
> J'ai vu bon nombre d'utilisateurs avec ce gsm.
> ...


Leur Chocolate avait l'air pas mal effectivement, niveau look (le reste, je ne sais pas).


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2007)

ah ah pas si ferm&#233; que &#231;a le niphone 


> We will be giving our developers technical information by the end of next month that will outline those extra requirements. We&#8217;ll work with our developers to make sure that the products are properly shielded."


traduction = sdk lors de la wwdc :king:

bon d'un autre cot&#233; le patron dit que non :mouais:

nortel attaque apple sur la messagerie visuelle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> ah ah pas si ferm&#233; que &#231;a le niphone
> 
> traduction = sdk lors de la wwdc :king:


Oui mais &#231;a, c'est pour les fabricants d'accessoires, pas les d&#233;veloppeurs de logiciels, si j'ai bien compris.
Par contre l'int&#233;gr&#233;ation avec iWork peut vraiment &#234;tre un plus en  permettant de lire sur iPhone des documents cr&#233;&#233;s avec Pages ou Keynote et de les envoyer ensuite &#224; ses correpondants. Ceux qui r&#233;clamaient l'int&#233;gration de documents type .doc pourraient &#234;tre satisfaits.


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> L'intégréation avec iWork peut vraiment être un plus en  permettant de lire sur iPhone des documents créés avec Pages ou Keynote



Ou par exemple, pour utiliser l'iPhone à la place d'un ordinateur portable, pour une présentation Keynote. On peut déjà faire quelque chose de similaire avec l'iPod, il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

encore moi et mes questions  :rateau: :rateau:  :


est que dans l'iPhone , vu que on n'utilise pas de stilet , on pourra ecrire avec son doigt su l'ecran comme sur une feuille ou on devra passer par le clavier ?

sinon, est que on pourra enregistrer des petites phrases vocales style memo qui
pourraient eventuellement se caser toutes seule dans l'agenda a la page du jour de la dictée ?


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> bienvenue, tu t'etais fait criogéniser non  et oui on es entouré de made in taiwan et autre made in china...
> mais c vrai que je croyais que LG ct francais...
> 
> tanpis...


 nan c'est Archos qui est fran&#231;ais, mais c'est tabou ici  :rateau:


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> encore moi et mes questions  :rateau: :rateau:  :
> 
> 
> est que dans l'iPhone , vu que on n'utilise pas de stilet , on pourra ecrire avec son doigt su l'ecran comme sur une feuille ou on devra passer par le clavier ?
> ...


Ecriture via le clavier virtuel uniquement pour l'instant
pas prévu encore, mais techniquement faisable
ce n'est pas à proprement parler un ipalm pour l'instant


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2007)

C'est l&#224; que l'on voit que ce n'est pas encore tout &#224; fait un _smartphone_. Jobs a insist&#233; pour le mettre dans cette cat&#233;gorie, en le comparant aux autres par exemple, mais aussi en disant que OS X permettait d'avoir de vraies applications, pas des machins tout minables. Donc on se dit qu'il devrait y avoir de l'Office dans le coin : du Pages ou du Keynote. Que ce soit pour pouvoir &#233;crire des textes ou pour visionner des pr&#233;sentations (&#233;ventuellement sur un &#233;cran avec des c&#226;bles ou une "connectique sans-fil" adapt&#233;e).

Bref : Jobs nous vend un _smartphone_ et nous pr&#233;sente un objet communiquant multim&#233;dia. Qui ne permet pas pour l'instant d'entrer tr&#232;s efficacement des informations.

C'est pas forc&#233;ment un mal : je sens que leurs "objets communiquants" vont avoir plusieurs gammes, iPhone/AudioVideo, iPhone/Audio, UMPC etc.
Jusqu'&#224; aller &#233;ventuellement &#224; des objets hybrides avec les deux interfaces possibles : clavier-souris/mes doigts boudin&#233;s, suivant l'utilisation. Un UMPC que l'on prend avec soi pour presque tout. Et que l'on place sur sa borne pour taper vraiment du texte rapidement (mail, document, ...)

Donc : une strat&#233;gie "en cours", une technologie en devenir, des possibilit&#233;s int&#233;ressantes de d&#233;finir de nouveaux concepts d'objets. Et un march&#233; suffisamment vaste pour exister sans _devoir_ &#234;tre le ma&#238;tre du monde : la mobilit&#233;.


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2007)

J'oubliais : il se pourrait d'ailleurs, si iPhone tient la route (commercialement) et que les Macs continuent &#224; prosp&#233;rer, que Apple r&#233;ussisse l&#224; o&#249; M$ s'est vautr&#233; l'an dernier avec son machin mobile [je ne me souviens plus du nom], qui ressemblait &#224; un UMPC sans en &#234;tre un.


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2007)

L'OS équipant l'iPhone fait beaucoup moins de 500 Mo, et est installée sur de la mémoire flash, la suite iWork serait installée.

La suite: ici


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'oubliais : il se pourrait d'ailleurs, si iPhone tient la route (commercialement) et que les Macs continuent &#224; prosp&#233;rer, que Apple r&#233;ussisse l&#224; o&#249; M$ s'est vautr&#233; l'an dernier avec son machin mobile [je ne me souviens plus du nom], qui ressemblait &#224; un UMPC sans en &#234;tre un.



origami.  







 

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; aussi optimiste que maintenant pour Apple et l'avenir de l'informatique prend un virage qui me sied mieux qu'il y a quelques ann&#233;es. Microsoft, qui a pourri ces 15 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; perdre de son "aura" et de sa cr&#233;dibilit&#233;.


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

Si les suites iLife et iWork ont &#233;t&#233; retard&#233;es, il y a une tr&#232;s bonne raison, car cela va se payer en termes de ventes de ces logiciels sur le premier trimestre, si jamais les suites ne sortent qu'au second trimestre.

Maintenant, on peut conjecturer  un maximum. Est-ce pour permettre une meilleure int&#233;gration avec L&#233;opard, ou avec iPhone, ou m&#234;me avec les deux ?!

La rumeur iPhone est morte, vive la rumeur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Si les suites iLife et iWork ont été retardées, il y a une très bonne raison, car cela va se payer en termes de ventes de ces logiciels sur le premier trimestre, si jamais les suites ne sortent qu'au second trimestre.
> 
> Maintenant, on peut conjecturer  un maximum. Est-ce pour permettre une meilleure intégration avec Léopard, ou avec iPhone, ou même avec les deux ?!
> 
> La rumeur iPhone est morte, vive la rumeur :love:



Ca se tient bien!
D'où l'attente de Leopard pour la suite iLife 07 ainsi que iWork 07.

Une sortie en Juin, pour aller de paire avec l'iPhone et Leopard? 

Miam! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Je vois mal faire sortir Ilife 07 , 6 mois apr&#232;s janvier ... Restera que 6 mois dans l'ann&#233;e . Bof


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

Ils sont peut-&#234;tre aussi tout simplement en retard sur le d&#233;veloppement ! 
Mais je crois qu'on devrait continuer cette conversation HS sur un fil plus appropri&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ils sont peut-être aussi tout simplement en retard sur le développement !



Mais euh!
Laisse moi rêver un peu!  



fredintosh a dit:


> Mais je crois qu'on devrait continuer cette conversation HS sur un fil plus approprié...



Moui...


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2007)

Nos amis de cisco ont d&#233;pose le nom de iphone le 16 nov 1999
mais ces &#226;nes n'ont produit aucun telephone en 6 ans, donc du coup le nom pouvait redevenir public, mais moyennant finance il est possible de prolonger le delais de 6 mois
mais il fut quand m&#234;me dans les 6 mois ... faire un t&#233;l&#233;phone :bebe:   (benh oui quand m&#234;me ... )
donc il ont coll&#233; un autocollant iphone sur un de leur telephone pour prouver qu'ils utilisaient bien le nom.... mais c'est juste un autocollant car en fait ce telephone dans les rayons n'avait pas la d&#233;nomination iphone.

il ne reste plus qu'a apple &#224; d&#233;montrer que les gens de cisco sont des imb&#233;ciles et hop le nom iphone devient libre pour nos amis d'apple

pas belle la vie 

_(sont cons quand m&#234;me chez cisco sur ce coup l&#224;    )_


source
source 2


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour les possesseurs de Tréo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas les seuls, les avocats d'apple leur sont déjà tombé dessus :bebe:


----------



## Warflo (14 Janvier 2007)

Apple a pr&#233;sent&#233; ce portable comme un PDA. Mais pour le moment, pas de vrai outil d'&#233;dition de texte (bloc-note?), une suite office serait indispensable pour un faire un "vrai" PDA (au moins les m&#234;me fonctions que les autres).
Mais si il n'ouvre pas leur plate-forme au developement, c'est mort pour faire croire que c'est un pda.
C'est un tr&#232;s belle objet, une GUI superbe, tr&#232;s pratique, mais qui n'as pas vraiment de fonctionnalit&#233;s en plus qu'un portable &#224; 1&#8364; chez orange, qui justifie les 498$ en plus.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> C'est un très belle objet, une GUI superbe, très pratique, mais qui n'as pas vraiment de fonctionnalités en plus qu'un portable à 1 chez orange, qui justifie les 498$ en plus.


T'arrives à surfer sur le net, à écrire des e-mails, envoyer des photos en pièces jointes, écouter de la musique et lire des vidéos sur ton portable à 1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> T'arrives à surfer sur le net, à écrire des e-mails, envoyer des photos en pièces jointes, écouter de la musique et lire des vidéos sur ton portable à 1 ?



J'y arrive sur mon W810i.
Mais je t'avoue que c'est un beau foutoir (entre les encodages divers et variés, la taille de l'ecran et le coût des envoies)!


----------



## Frodon (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> T'arrives &#224; surfer sur le net, &#224; &#233;crire des e-mails, envoyer des photos en pi&#232;ces jointes, &#233;couter de la musique et lire des vid&#233;os sur ton portable &#224; 1&#8364; ?



Oui c'est possible avec un certains nombres de portables &#224; 1&#8364; avec abonnement. Cependant l'ergonomie et le confort est tr&#232;s mauvais, au point que ces fonctionnalit&#233; sont plus des gadgets sans v&#233;ritable int&#233;r&#234;t qu'autre chose.

A noter que pour rectifier ce que dit Warflo, Apple ne l'a pas pr&#233;sent&#233; comme un t&#233;l&#233;phone/PDA, mais comme un Smartphone, ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait la m&#234;me chose. L'iPhone est bel et bien un Smartphone, mais en effet pas un PDA.

A noter que l'iPhone a bel et bien un outil d'edition de texte (bloc-note), comme on peut le voir sur les screenshot sur le site d'Apple. Ce n'est pas parce qu'Apple n'a pas pr&#233;sent&#233; cet appli, qu'elle n'existe pas  Steve Jobs n'a fait que pr&#233;senter ce qui lui semblait le plus vendeur. Et d'ici Juin il y aura d'autres applications fournis.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Janvier 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui c'est possible avec un certains nombres de portables à 1 avec abonnement. Cependant l'ergonomie et le confort est très mauvais, au point que ces fonctionnalité sont plus des gadgets sans véritable intérêt qu'autre chose.
> 
> A noter que pour rectifier ce que dit Warflo, Apple ne l'a pas présenté comme un téléphone/PDA, mais comme un Smartphone, ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose. L'iPhone est bel et bien un Smartphone, mais en effet pas un PDA.


Mais un smartphone, ce n'est pas justement un  t&#233;l&#233;phone coupl&#233; &#224; un PDA?


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

kathy h a dit:


> Si il était dispo je l'acheterais sans doute, c'est un bel objet qui en plus fait téléphone
> 
> Seul défaut : Il ne fait pas le café. :rateau:



presque ma chère  



kathy h a dit:


> Sérieusement : ça va être dur d'attendre au moins 1 an qu'il soit dispo en France surtout que d'ici là) il aura sans doute été amélioré et j'espère qu'on pourra utilser Skype pour téléphoner gratuitement



reste a savoir si au final ou pourra y mettre d'autres applis (chose que l'on sera au final que quand il sera dispos  )   si oui beaucoup de fabricant ont du mourront a ce faire


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Mais un smartphone, ce n'est pas justement un  t&#233;l&#233;phone coupl&#233; &#224; un PDA?



il permet d'aller plus loin qu'un PDA  j'ajouterai que si le iPhone a un gros succ&#232;s il permettra a Apple d'attaquer certain marcher de syst&#232;me embarquer comme on trouvera couramment chez les grosses boite de livraison,  quoi que la camera int&#233;gr&#233; doit pouvoir reconna&#238;tre des codes barres si Apple y int&#232;gre un Soft


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2007)

cela ne devrait pas &#234;tre trop compliqu&#233; &#224; acheter &#231;a
d'autant que delicious le fait et d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs le gars de delicious bosse pour apple maintenant


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Apple a présenté ce portable comme un PDA. Mais pour le moment, pas de vrai outil d'édition de texte (bloc-note?), une suite office serait indispensable pour un faire un "vrai" PDA (au moins les même fonctions que les autres).
> Mais si il n'ouvre pas leur plate-forme au developement, c'est mort pour faire croire que c'est un pda.
> C'est un très belle objet, une GUI superbe, très pratique, *mais qui n'as pas vraiment de fonctionnalités en plus qu'un portable à 1 chez orange, qui justifie les 498$ en plus.*



Pour le pauvre petit belge que je suis, ou le telephone le moins cher doit etre dans les 50euro, avec uniquement les fonctions de bases et parfois meme pas d'écran couleur, le probleme est plus facile a accepter.
C'est parce qu'en France vous avez l'habitude d'acheter vos gsm pour 3x rien avec un abonement de X mois chez un opérateur, mais ce n'est pas partout pareil .

J'espere vraiment qu'il sortira en version "sans abonnement, sans rien" et tant qu'a faire en blanc... pcq bon il est joli, mais ni plus ni moins qu'un iPaq par exemple


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2007)

Mais en France aussi ca existe les t&#233;l&#233;phones sans abonnements , tu sais ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais en France aussi ca existe les téléphones sans abonnements , tu sais ?



Ah.... je ne savais pas. Faut dire [mode troll on] que vous avez parfois un système tellement bizare [mode troll off] que votre système est dans certains domaine fort différent du notre.

En tout cas, merci pour l'info


----------



## Tarul (15 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais en France aussi ca existe les téléphones sans abonnements , tu sais ?


Sauf que leur prix nous semble prohibitif, genre 250 pour un noir & blanc. 
autant prendre l'abonnement ça semble moins faire mal au porte feuille. 
Pour l'iphone, il faut voir ce que l'on nous propose comme abonnement. 



Yggdrasill a dit:


> Ah.... je ne savais pas. Faut dire [mode troll on] que vous avez parfois un système tellement bizare [mode troll off] que votre système est dans certains domaine fort différent du notre.
> 
> En tout cas, merci pour l'info



/troll
et encore, on a adore payé plusieurs fois la même taxe pour un droit qui n'existe plus. 

sinon, en téléphonie mobile et en internet, on peut pas trop se plaindre. On a des prix en général attractif et du bon débit. Par contre en compagne, c'est une autres histoires.


----------



## N°6 (15 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> On a des prix en général attractif et du bon débit. Par contre en *compagne*, c'est une autres histoires.



M'en parle pas !


----------



## fpoil (15 Janvier 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> M'en parle pas !




et c'est vraiment abérrant (pas au niveau économique car cela n'interresse aucunement les FAI) parce que c'est souvent à la campagne que le net rend le plus de services : achat de produits introuvables, net-administration alors ques les administrations sont loins, etc...

bref là où le net pourrait aider grandement, il n'est pas présent ou à des débits ridicules


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> nanan. 3 suffisent &#224; faire un point. Mais plus on en chope et plus la pr&#233;csion est au rdv.


Il faut 4 satellites minimum pour un rep&#233;rage en 3D (et 3 pour un point sur un plan il me semble).

Sinon, concernant le th&#232;me iPhone pour PDA, les avocats d'Apple ont d&#233;gain&#233; plus vite que leur ombre.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2007)

plus d'infos sur l'iphone


et ... un peu de d&#233;tente  (pour info algore est candidat aux prochaines elections us et (mais l&#224; je en suis pas s&#251;r) membre du bureau d'apple.


----------



## fpoil (15 Janvier 2007)

"The settings menu is functional and includes an airplane mode (which disables the cellular radio while maintaining other features such as music)"

c'est une question que je me posais et c'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> et ... un peu de détente  (pour info algore est candidat aux prochaines elections us et (mais là je en suis pas sûr) membre du bureau d'apple.



Yes it is ici


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2007)

il &#224; interet &#224; passer pr&#233;sident :king:


----------



## Manu (15 Janvier 2007)

Il sera encore candidat Al Gore?


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Il sera encore candidat Al Gore?



je n'en sais rien mais il se prépare tout de même


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> T'arrives &#224; surfer sur le net, &#224; &#233;crire des e-mails, envoyer des photos en pi&#232;ces jointes, &#233;couter de la musique et lire des vid&#233;os sur ton portable &#224; 1&#8364; ?



moi avec 1&#8364; j'ai ......rien      

j'explique : 
pour vider mon forfait j'ai deja essay&#233; de me connecter sur le web mais apres un long moment de recherche mon t&#233;l&#233;phone me dit
"connexion &#233;chou&#233;, veuillez r&#233;essayer"


co&#251;t de la tentative : 1 &#8364;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il faut 4 satellites minimum pour un repérage en 3D (et 3 pour un point sur un plan il me semble).
> 
> ...




il y a un fil dans "informatique nomade" sur ce forum, je suggère d'y parler GPS.

3 satellites ne permettent pas une bonne précision (déja dit), plus on en a et plus c'est précis. Il n'y a pas de précision en 3D ou tout du moins ça n'a pas de rapport avec le nombre de satellites. Les GPS actuels peuvent capter jusqu'à 12 satellites.

Suite sur le bon forum?: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134970

Ceci dit, j'attends avec impatience de pouvoir tester le iPodphone.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> c'est pas les seuls, les avocats d'apple leur sont déjà tombé dessus :bebe:



Je l'ai installé sur mon Treo. Bah ça ne fait rien du tout... C'est juste une image, dès que tu tapes sur une icône, on revient sur le bureau...   Bah fallait bien s'y attendre


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je l'ai installé sur mon Treo. Bah ça ne fait rien du tout... C'est juste une image, dès que tu tapes sur une icône, on revient sur le bureau...   Bah fallait bien s'y attendre



Parce que tu l'as pas configuré! Il y a des preferences pour assigner une appli à chaque icone


----------



## saladin (16 Janvier 2007)

salut a tous les maceux...et au reste du monde aussi!, j'aurais besoin d'une petite precision au sujet de l'iPhone.. si quelqun l'achete aux US est ce que la machine est obligatoirement couplée avec un abonnement ou on peut l obtenir sans abonnement..??? Si oui est ce le meme prix..? je connais quelqun qui pourrait m'en ramener un, j espere qu'il sera compatible avec nos reseaux francais.... Sinon techniquement parlant, je trouve ce telephone..pardon ce smartphone..tres dépaysant on va dire, le marché des mobiles commencait a manquer d originalité, mm si le prix est élevé , je pense que cela vaut le coup vu le 3en1 .... en plus il est beau,.. en blanc ce serait pas de refus,... et puis che pas si vs avez remarqué mais il est bien plus fin que les palms que j ai deja vu,... Apple marque un point sur ce coup.. reste a savoir si les ventes suivront...

     Merci a tous,  saladin vous salue


----------



## fpoil (16 Janvier 2007)

si tu vais lu la faq tu aurais vu que :

1) l'offre annonc&#233;e est une offre coupl&#233;e &#224; cingular (op&#233;rateur am&#233;ricain ex at&t et futur at&t) pour un abonnement obligatoire de deux ans donc pas de vente sans abonnement et &#224; mon humble avis, pour avoir un abonnement il faut &#234;tre r&#233;sident aux us ou au moins avoir une cb am&#233;ricaine (j'ai lu sur un site anglophone que cingular demanderait une caution de 750 dollars en plus mais &#224; confirmer)

2) non "desimlockable", apple aurait renforc&#233; son lock sur la carte sim pour rassurer cingular

3) il est compatible avec les r&#233;seaux fran&#231;ais sauf la 3G (edge ok)

maintenant toute protection peut se contourner mais le jeu en vaut il  la chandelle

en tous cas lors de la vente en France, le lock de la carte sim ne peut pas durer plus de six mois, mais l'engagement sur 24 mois existe bel et bien


----------



## leax (16 Janvier 2007)

De source sure corp@pple..

En france il sera 3G, il est EDGE aux US parce que ces t&#234;tes de noeuds ont pas encore d&#233;ploy&#233;s d'UMTS... vous imaginez APPLE vendre un t&#233;l&#233;phone EDGE a un op&#233;rateur qui &#224; inverstit des millions de $ dans l'UMTS? HAhahaha...

De plus...

Il aura une seconde cam&#233;ra (front) visio / 3G oblige.

Et OUI il sera desimlock&#233; apres une date qui d&#233;pend de l'op&#233;rateur qui sera choisit...

Pour info .. Orange &#224; sign&#233; une exclusivit&#233; de 7 ans avec microsoft (WINDOWS MOBILE) pour ses propres t&#233;l&#233;phones SPV (manufactured by HTC cor&#233;a)...

Et bouygues va couler (lol)

Donc... Vodafone &#224; de grandes chances...

Pour ce qui est des api's etc....

Sachez que l'iPhone (et ce sera bel et bien son nom) ne DEVAIS pas &#234;tre present&#233; a la keynote il y'a quelques jours...

C'est en retour &#224; la sortie du LG KE850 que SJ & Apple ont d&#233;cid&#233;s de le sortir, ils disposaient de 15 jours pour ne pas qu'LG leur intente un proc&#233;s pour une "copie"

Anyway, wait & see... Je recois le mien en juin, je vous ferez une jolie page... Pour le reste des fran&#231;ais, commencez &#224; &#233;conomiser :d


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Janvier 2007)

Pour les impatients :







:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Déjà bu


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2007)

burp ...

Si j'en crois leax, l'iPhone serait mon premier t&#233;l&#233;phone 3G ... Mais si Orange ne le commercialise pas, cela va &#234;tre plus compliqu&#233; : il faut qu'il soit disponible sans abonnement.

Je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de lire que Bouygues allait se vautrer : on se demande toujours sur quoi se repose ce genre d'affirmation d&#233;finitive  [exemple : Apple va mourir ; d'ailleurs &#231;a va trop bien pour eux, c'est mauvais signe ]

En tous cas, si c'&#233;tait au d&#233;bott&#233;, la pr&#233;sentation, je comprends mieux pourquoi Jobs m'a, tout du long, donn&#233; l'impression qu'il ne le ma&#238;trisait pas encore, l'outil r&#233;volutionnaire ...


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déjà bu



déjà fait même


----------



## BuGG (16 Janvier 2007)

D'apr&#232;s Steve Jobs himself, la plate-forme logicielle du Iphone est bloqu&#233;e ? (cf. La MAJ de la FAQ).
Je trouve &#231;a compl&#232;tement r&#233;trograde de verrouiller l'OS d'un appareil comme l'Iphone.
Cela veut dire que pour l'utiliser comme guidage GPS, il faudra attendre que Apple passe un accord avec un acteur comme TomTom ? 
C'est vraiment dommage surtout quand on voit les potentialit&#233;s techniques offertes par Iphone...


----------



## EricKvD (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> D'après Steve Jobs himself, la plate-forme logicielle du Iphone est bloquée ? (cf. La MAJ de la FAQ).
> Je trouve ça complètement rétrograde de verrouiller l'OS d'un appareil comme l'Iphone.
> Cela veut dire que pour l'utiliser comme guidage GPS, il faudra attendre que Apple passe un accord avec un acteur comme TomTom ?
> C'est vraiment dommage surtout quand on voit les potentialités techniques offertes par Iphone...



Il est tout à fait possible que cela proienne de l'accord avec l'opérateur américain. Des petits comiques pourraient peut-être éventuellement programmer un truc pour hacker le réseau. Dès lors, l'opérateur pourrait donner son accord à condition qu'un toolkit de développement ne soit pas rendu disponible.

Je ne sais pas si ce que j'ai dit est compréhensible... je l'espère


----------



## fpoil (16 Janvier 2007)

il faudrait aussi que l'iphone est une puce GPS...

sinon histoire de raccourcis ou comment la vulgarisation rime parfois avec n'importe quoi :

floril&#232;ge :

"L'am&#233;ricain Apple a effectu&#233; une entr&#233;e tonitruante dans la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile avec la pr&#233;sentation de l'iPhone - un nom contest&#233; par Cisco Systems, qui vend d&#233;j&#224; un produit sous ce nom depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es"

"Il (ndlr : l'iphone) s'agit d'un appareil tout en un, &#224; la fois baladeur num&#233;rique, appareil photo et navigateur sur Internet"

source : Le Monde d'hier

&#224; se demander s'il sert &#224; t&#233;l&#233;phoner


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> D'après Steve Jobs himself, la plate-forme logicielle du Iphone est bloquée ? (cf. La MAJ de la FAQ).
> Je trouve ça complètement rétrograde de verrouiller l'OS d'un appareil comme l'Iphone.
> Cela veut dire que pour l'utiliser comme guidage GPS, il faudra attendre que Apple passe un accord avec un acteur comme TomTom ?
> C'est vraiment dommage surtout quand on voit les potentialités techniques offertes par Iphone...



Nokia, sasung... ils font en genrale tous ça sur leur portable et personne ne se plaint


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2007)

Apple recrute 35 nouveaux employ&#233;s pour sa division telephone, une analyse des postes permet de savoir quelles seront les &#233;volutions de l'iphone.
responsable de projet: 1
planificateur: 1
designer: 1
audio/acoustique: 3
consommation elec: 2
processeur: 1
blue tooth: 3
camera: 2
sans fil: 3
antenne: 2
assurance qualit&#233;: 2
logiciel: 1
test et "debugage", compataibilit&#233; standards: 8
gsm: 1



> Electronic Engineer - iPhone
> The iPhone group is looking for an electronic engineer to join a top notch team with responsibilities for the design and implementation of the digital and analog electronics in future iPod communication products


celui l&#224; est interessant, ipod communication products, donc ipod avec wifi et bluetooth !



Cela permet surtout de d&#233;montrer que l'iphone est loin d'&#234;tre finalis&#233; vu ne nombre de personnes responsables de la partie telephone, la partie ipod et logiciels semble maitris&#233;e, ce qui n'est pas une surprise car c'est le metier d'apple.


----------



## BuGG (16 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Nokia, sasung... ils font en genrale tous &#231;a sur leur portable et personne ne se plaint



Ben non justement, il existe les plates-formes symbian qui sont ouvertes, on peut d&#233;j&#224; y trouver des solutions de navigation GPS Tomtom pour nokia par exemple.

Sur les autres smartphones l'&#233;cart est encore plus grand. 

Enfin, il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire d'avoir une puce GPS dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone. Le module GPS que j'utilise avec mon SPV M3000 me permet d'avoir un guidage via TomTom.

A priori, si j'ai bien compris c'est une utilisation qui ne sera pas possible avec un iPhone et &#231;a c'est bien dommage, surtout que je ne vois pas d'explication strat&#233;giquement rationnelle &#224; ce choix de la part d'Apple.


----------



## fpoil (16 Janvier 2007)

apparemment une boite va sortir d'ici le milieu d'ann&#233;e une puce hybrid bluetooth/gps,

ici

bonne solution pour un iphone (surtout si consommation en baisse)


----------



## Manu (16 Janvier 2007)

Je m'amuse beaucoup en lisant tous les commentaires sur la fermture de l'iPhone et patati et patata.

Le produit n'est pas sorti qu'on le jette tout simplement parce que certains pensent qu'Apple ne permet pas d'y ajouter des applications tierces.

Je suis certains qu'on va voir fleurir des iPod-iPhone de tous les genres dans le futur et satisfaisant tous les goûts et désirs. 

Moi ce qui me plait dans l'iPhone c'est ceci :

Avec l'iPhone, n'importe qui peut utliser TOUTES les fonctionnalités de cet appareil.

Avec les autres appareils, il est très compliqué d'en utiliser la moitié.


----------



## fpoil (16 Janvier 2007)

par contre j'entend d&#233;j&#224; les lamentations qui ne vont pas manquer de fleurir sur les divers forums si Apple garde sa manie du secret quand aux mises &#224; jour de ses produits...

genre "P... j'ai achet&#233; mon iphone hier et boom un nouveau est sorti. Apple nous prend vraiment pour des c...." etc...


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2007)

le coup de la FCC ne serait pas si clair que &#231;a:


> (This explanation rang flat to contributing editor Glenn Fleishman, who noted that the FCC has a confidential process in its Office of Engineering and Technology Equipment Authorization program for products that have not been publicly announced; it was expanded to handle items like the iPhone back in 2004. Confidentiality can be granted for up to 180 days before a product is marketed or shipped, and it covers all details of the product. In fact, it's likely that the AirPort Extreme introduced at Macworld at the same time as the iPhone was certified under these rules, as no information was available from the FCC until the device was announced.)


----------



## iota (16 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



naas a dit:


> le coup de la FCC ne serait pas si clair que ça:


Des photos de la mighty mouse bluetooth ont pourtant filtré de la FCC avant l'annonce officielle du produit...

@+
iota


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2007)

idem pour le Zune, pour la Mighty Mouse fliaire, pour le PowerMac G5 etc.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

La confidentialité n'avait pas été demandée

Il existe aussi un autre site où l'on peut trouver des infos sur les produits à venir:

http://qualweb.bluetooth.org/Template2.cfm?LinkQualified=QualifiedProducts


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Pour les impatients :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'est en taille réelle ???


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est en taille réelle ???



va par là


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> va par l&#224;


 

Ah OK, merci, je pensais que c'&#233;tait un peu petit, vu les dimensions annonc&#233;es sur le site d'apple.


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Il est moins gros qu'un P990i


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)




----------



## DarKOrange (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



C'est quoi ce t&#233;l&#233;phone blanc ??? (le 2&#232;me en partant de la gauche) 

OK je sors


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est quoi ce téléphone blanc ??? (le 2ème en partant de la gauche)
> 
> OK je sors



Un aPhone ( je sors aussi  )


----------



## fpoil (16 Janvier 2007)

si tu regardes les dimensions il a 1cm de plus qu'un ipod 5g 30 giga dans la longueur sinon m&#234;me &#233;paisseur m&#234;me largeur m&#234;me poids


----------



## saladin (16 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> si tu vais lu la faq tu aurais vu que :
> 
> 1) l'offre annoncée est une offre couplée à cingular (opérateur américain ex at&t et futur at&t) pour un abonnement obligatoire de deux ans donc pas de vente sans abonnement et à mon humble avis, pour avoir un abonnement il faut être résident aux us ou au moins avoir une cb américaine (j'ai lu sur un site anglophone que cingular demanderait une caution de 750 dollars en plus mais à confirmer)
> 
> ...



Merci bcp fpoil pour ces precisions....


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2007)

leax a dit:


> ...Et OUI il sera desimlocké ...


hold on a sec ! 
Where the hell did you found this desimlocké, you bloody froggies will always make me laugh. you're just such a bunch of ...


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

fiasco annoncé ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> fiasco annoncé ?




j'en suis pas si sur.

pour les paranoïaques du fermé: reprenez la peine de relire ce thread, Apple est ok pour mettre à dispo les outils de dév. Juste pour info; sur les derniers nokia Symbian, il faut une certification qui coute en moyenne 1500 par appli et versions de la dite appli. Microsoft semble prendre le même chemin. Si l'appli n'est pas certifiée, elle ne peut tout simplement pas s'installer. De plus en plus vrai pour toutes les plateformes, si vous saviez le nombre de tél morts après installation de soft douteux.:rose: 

Pour les aficionados du GPS: même combat, on lit TOUT. Quant à y mettre TomTom ou autres, voir le paragraphe précédent.

Il est chère? oui, oui. Disons qu'il s'adresse à une catégorie d'utilisateurs communément appellées les Prosummers (anglicisme pour utilisation professionnelle). Comme les PDA: on les achète pour leur usage pro. et on y rajoute ses fonctions loisirs.

Quant à le désimlocker (dieu que ce terme me déplait), il y aura des versions hors abos et des versions avec... comme pour tous les téléphones. Les standards étant les mêmes partout, des grossistes en achèteront ailleurs et les importeront en France ou ailleurs.

Maintenant on peut aussi aborder les canaux de distribution qui seront la vraie clé du succès de ce produit. Ils l'ont réussi avec l'iPod, je leur fait confiance pour iPhone. (à priori)


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

De toute façon j'ai mon iPhone en papier


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> De toute façon j'ai mon iPhone en papier


Depuis tout &#224; l'heure je t'appelle, t'entends pas ta sonnerie en carton ?


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Depuis tout à l'heure je t'appelle, t'entends pas ta sonnerie en carton ?




arff arff arffffff !!!


----------



## saturnin (16 Janvier 2007)

Ca vous tape sur la tete l'iphone :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (16 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Ca vous tape sur la tete l'iphone :mouais:



On appelle ça un coup de téléphone.


----------



## fpoil (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> fiasco annonc&#233; ?



je ne suis pas vraiment s&#251;r que la cible d'apple soit l'entreprise !?

Vu ce qui a &#233;t&#233; montr&#233; &#224; la keynote, SJ &#224; l'air de compl&#233;tement s'en foutre (on aurait dit un m&#244;me devant un jouet), les fonctions mises en avant sont : itunes, les photos, le surf sur le net et bien sur les appels t&#233;l&#233;phoniques

donc m^me s'il touche que les early-adopters, il gagnera son pari et par capillarit&#233; cela touchera une plus grande masse


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> je ne suis pas vraiment s&#251;r que la cible d'apple soit l'entreprise !?
> 
> Vu ce qui a &#233;t&#233; montr&#233; &#224; la keynote, SJ &#224; l'air de compl&#233;tement s'en foutre (on aurait dit un m&#244;me devant un jouet), les fonctions mises en avant sont : itunes, les photos, le surf sur le net et bien sur les appels t&#233;l&#233;phoniques
> 
> donc m^me s'il touche que les early-adopters, il gagnera son pari et par capillarit&#233; cela touchera une plus grande masse



C'est normal, Macworld est une manif grand public, il fallait montrer  ce qui attire le grand public et provoquer un choc dans l'opinion. Ce qui est le cas puisque une semaine apr&#232;s on en parle encore.

Je suis certain que des iPhones cibl&#233;es sortiront plutard. Apple entre &#224; peine dans ce milieu qui est tout nouveau pour lui, laissons leur le temps de peaufiner leur outil et ne tirons pas tout de suite des conclusions hatives.

Je pense qu'Apple sait tr&#232;s bien que si son iPhone s&#233;duit le grand public comme l'a fait l'ipod, il lui sera plus facile, en proposant des fonctionalit&#233;s plus cibl&#233;es, d'atteindre les Entreprises. De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que l'ipod lui a servi de cheval de troie pour atteindre un plus grand public, l'iphone est un formidable atout pour s&#233;duire les Entreprises et un argument pour faire mieux connaitre les produits Apple.

Apple, contrairement aux Nokia et autres dispose avec OS X d'un arsenal de technologie (Core video et core animation) et d'applications (ichat AV, etc) pour rendre son mobile tr&#232;s attrayant pour ce march&#233;. Je crois qu'ils le savent et attendent le bon moment pour lancer leur offensive.


----------



## ultrabody (17 Janvier 2007)

je pense que steve jobs nous prépare une autre surprise sur l'iphone... notamment sur la couleur de l'iphone, couleur qui n'est pas du tout "apple" je trouve...

les différentes technologies semblent être breveté ce qui assure apple d'avoir l'unique téléphone avec ces superbes capacités : le multi frappe, etc ... 

tellement il est bien ce telephone qu'on pourrait se demander si ce n'est pas une intox.
(ça serait pas cool)...

l'iphone pourtant semble bien réel.

M'étant fait avoir avec les premières gamme de macbook pro intel (j'ai le tout premier macbook pro à 1,83Ghz),  je préfère être pessimiste et attendre que l'iphone aie plusieurs mois d'utilisations afin d'avoir une opinion un peu plus objective et d'économiser peut être pour me l'offrir (pourquoi pas ???).

Pour le prix, je ne le trouve pas très attractif, mais celà a toujours été comme ça avec apple.


par contre, comment ça se passe pour l'abonnement auprès des opérateurs téléphoniques ? En effet, on constate dans la vidéo du keynote qu'apple propose 2 ans d'abonnement... mais quel abonnement ? internet ? email ? appels  ? etc ..


----------



## ultrabody (17 Janvier 2007)

quelques photos de l'iphone...

http://www.engadget.com/photos/first-iphone-pics/


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> je pense que steve jobs nous prépare une autre surprise sur l'iphone... notamment sur la couleur de l'iphone, couleur qui n'est pas du tout "apple" je trouve...
> 
> les différentes technologies semblent être breveté ce qui assure apple d'avoir l'unique téléphone avec ces superbes capacités : le multi frappe, etc ...
> 
> ...



on récapitule, les opérateurs français reversent une somme variant de 150 à 200 (voire plus) aux revendeurs, ceux ci injectent une partie de cette somme pour "subventionner" le téléphone (hors packs). Les packs sont pré-subventionnés par les opérateurs. 

donc, il y aura des iPhone en packs et hors packs. 

encore une fois, ce genre d'appareil s'adresse à une cible à usage plutot professionnel, les pda ne sont pas (ou rarement) achetés par l'entreprise mais par les individus qui se le font ensuite rembourser en note de frais. Quand Apple déclinera la gamme comme il l'a fait avec iPod, on aura des appareils grands publics mais au lancement, ils se concentrent sur une cible: GEEKS, early adopters, professionnels... Ceux ci vont créer le buzz autour du produit, Apple introduira les nouveaux produits à destination du grands publics.

Ca marche et ça coute moins chere qu'une campagne planétaire (4X3, Magazines, Radio, Télé, Cinéma...).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

Dans les critiques r&#233;currentes faites sur l'iPod, il y a qu'il n'int&#232;gre pas de tuner FM ou qu'on est oblig&#233; de passer par iTunes pour le charger en morceaux de musique. Et pourtant, &#231;a n'a pas emp&#234;ch&#233; Apple d'en vendre des millions et de r&#232;gner en ma&#238;tre sur le march&#233; des baladeurs num&#233;riques. Je pense que pour l'iPhone il en sera de m&#234;me : il lui sera r&#233;guli&#232;rement reproch&#233; de ne pas faire GPS, de ne pas pouvoir lire les documents Word ou Excel,... Mais malgr&#233; &#231;a, l'iPhone va se vendre come des petits pains car il a bien d'autres atouts qui font que, quand Steve Jobs dit qu'ils ont r&#233;invent&#233; le t&#233;l&#233;phone, il exag&#232;re &#224; peine.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans les critiques récurrentes faites sur l'iPod, il y a qu'il n'intègre pas de tuner FM ou qu'on est obligé de passer par iTunes pour le charger en morceaux de musique. Et pourtant, ça n'a pas empêché Apple d'en vendre des millions et de règner en maître sur le marché des baladeurs numériques. Je pense que pour l'iPhone il en sera de même : il lui sera régulièrement reproché de ne pas faire GPS, de ne pas pouvoir lire les documents Word ou Excel,... Mais malgré ça, l'iPhone va se vendre come des petits pains car il a bien d'autres atouts qui font que, quand Steve Jobs dit qu'ils ont réinventé le téléphone, il exagère à peine.




ça fait encore chère le petit pain 

laissons les introduire le tél. on verra bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ça fait encore chère le petit pain


On aurait pû dire la même chose du premier iPod.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2007)

Ils exag&#232;rent consid&#233;rablement (sur le c&#244;t&#233; "r&#233;inventons le t&#233;l&#233;phone"), de mon point de vue, mais baste.
Et pour que le cercle vertueux s'enclenche, il ne faudrait pas que l'appareil soit trop cher, ou qu'Apple d&#233;cline assez rapidement une version aux alentours des prix de l'ipod. Le tarif indiqu&#233; par Amazon.de rendrait l'appareil vraiment trop cher, je trouve, et r&#233;duirait drastiquement le march&#233; potentiel. On verra en septembre.

La relative fermeture de la plate-forme est plut&#244;t un bon point ou, disons, ne devrait pas nuire &#224; l'appareil. Apr&#232;s tout, la seule plate-forme ouverte (Linux) sur ce march&#233; n'a pas vraiment &#233;t&#233; une r&#233;ussite.

Pour l'instant, j'attends toujours le _smartphone_ d'Apple. L&#224;, ils nous ont montr&#233; un t&#233;l&#233;phone GSM/Wifi avec une interface originale. Mais pas un _smartphone_.
De m&#234;me, cette belle interface est sans doute globalement satisfaisante (pour les yeux et l'esprit en tous cas) mais il reste &#224; l'essayer pour voir son efficacit&#233;. Par exemple : est-ce que je pourrai utiliser ais&#233;ment l'appareil de la main gauche tout en fouillant mon sac de la main droite (ou l'inverse) [ce qui revient &#224; se demander si l'on peut utiliser ais&#233;ment l'appareil d'une seule main, en touchant les touches virtuelles avec le pouce, soit le doigt le plus malhabile].
Bref : faut voir.

Quant &#224; la strat&#233;gie : il va de soi qu'Apple ne va pas vendre qu'un seul mod&#232;le. Il leur faut cependant initier suffisamment le processus pour qu'ils aient le temps d'avancer sans perdre trop d'argent (au d&#233;but). Reste que ce qui est mis en avant est l'interface et celle-ci ne sera pas si formidable au format d'un Nano [iPhone entr&#233;e de gamme]. Ce qui me rend circonspect est aussi l'habitude d'Apple d'avoir des gammes tr&#232;s restreintes : il va falloir jouer serrer sur les fonctionnalit&#233;s propos&#233;es.

Et puis, l&#224; o&#249; je pensais qu'Apple serait malin, pour l'instant ils ne le sont pas plus que les autres : la batterie. En l'&#233;tat, j'aurais un iPhone, je ne l'utiliserais _jamais_ comme iPod car je me verrais oblig&#233; de recharger la b&#234;te tous les jours. Pour moi, tant que ce probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;solu, les fonctions audio/vid&#233;o sont inadapt&#233;es &#224; l'appareil (ou l'inverse, comme vous voulez) et ne sont donc que des attrape-nigauds (moi par exemple) et des &#233;pate-badauds. C'est vraiment le point noir de l'appareil. Comme, de surcro&#238;t, la _Apple touch_ consiste &#224; tout verrouiller, pas moyen de changer la batterie sans casser sa garantie, ou casser l'appareil, d'ailleurs


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce qui m'emb&#234;te c'est le manque d'informations compl&#233;mentaires sur cet iphone, j'ai vraiment l'impression que nous avons eu le droit &#224; un prototype, car aucune info ne circule sur qui fait quoi, quelle entreprise fournit tel composant.
Bref c'est comme si apple avait tout d&#233;velopp&#233; en interne en achetant une dizaine de composants &#224; droite et gauche, l'annonce d'une embauche de 35 personnes renforce mes doutes.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

La concurrence est tellement forte dans ce domaine ( aussi) que la culture du secret de Apple est encore renforcée


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et puis, l&#224; o&#249; je pensais qu'Apple serait malin, pour l'instant ils ne le sont pas plus que les autres : la batterie. En l'&#233;tat, j'aurais un iPhone, je ne l'utiliserais _jamais_ comme iPod car je me verrais oblig&#233; de recharger la b&#234;te tous les jours. Pour moi, tant que ce probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;solu, les fonctions audio/vid&#233;o sont inadapt&#233;es &#224; l'appareil (ou l'inverse, comme vous voulez) et ne sont donc que des attrape-nigauds (moi par exemple) et des &#233;pate-badauds. C'est vraiment le point noir de l'appareil. Comme, de surcro&#238;t, la _Apple touch_ consiste &#224; tout verrouiller, pas moyen de changer la batterie sans casser sa garantie, ou casser l'appareil, d'ailleurs



Effectivement, cela me laisse tr&#232;s dubitatif, cette histoire de batterie. M&#234;me si pour le moment on a pas suffisamment d'informations.
Mais il est clair que la grande majorit&#233; des acheteurs vont vouloir utiliser un maximum de fonctions; l'utiliser juste pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner n'aurait pas de sens.
Donc batterie tr&#232;s sollicit&#233;e et rapidement HS, difficile &#224; changer, vendue que par Apple &#224; son propre prix (ou par des revendeurs mais au prix impos&#233; par Apple), sans g&#233;n&#233;riques, ce serait aussi une mani&#232;re pour Apple de se faire les c...... en or.


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2007)

un proto : &#224; peine 6 mois pour faire la mise au point, lancer la production cela quand m&#234;me fait un peu juste. En plus, Apple ne part pas seul sur ce coup l&#224;, il a un partenaire qui lui aussi a beaucoup &#224; perdre ou &#224; gagner : les 3/4 des gens qui ont un pb avec leur t&#233;l&#233;phone, ce n'est pas vers le constructeur qu'ils se retournent mais vers l'op&#233;rateur qui leur a vendu.

Sinon, si on place l'iphone sous le point de vue d'un ipod video qui fait wifi et t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile, cela change radicalement la perception du produit (qui paut alors appara&#238;tre cher pour seulement 8g)
, le rendant plus sexy pour certains.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

Et quid des accessoires ? Et en particulier de l'iPod hi-fi, dont la Pomme va sûrement nous gratifier d'une nouvelle version capable de recevoir l'iPhone ?


----------



## EricKvD (17 Janvier 2007)

Je le dis et je le répète: 

Amis français, vous avez une vision étriquée des prix des GSM. Les prix pratiqués en France n'ont absolument rien à voir avec ceux pratiqués dans d'autres pays ! Sauf si vous voulez acheter le GSM *hors abonnement* !

Exemple: 

Le Nokia 6111 En france 

Le nokia 6111 En Belgique

Le nokia 6111 aux States

En gros, l'iPhone est-il cher ? Oui sans aucun doute, il est cher. Mais la différence de prix est probablement moins grande que ce que vous pensez.

Depuis l'annonce de l'iPhone (et avant), tout le monde parle de *sa vision *del'iPhone. S'il vous plait, laissez à SJ et à Apple le temps. Rome ne s'est pas faite en 1 jour et l'iPhone non plus !


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2007)

l'iphone &#224; la m&#234;me taille que l'ipod, son connecteur sera different afin de pouvoir laisser libre d'acc&#232;s le bouton "maison" mais il sera 100 &#37; compatible.


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Depuis l'annonce de l'iPhone (et avant), tout le monde parle de *sa vision *del'iPhone. S'il vous plait, laissez à SJ et à Apple le temps. Rome ne s'est pas faite en 1 jour et l'iPhone non plus !



Apparemment, tu ne connais pas l'INAD, on y est tous affilié


----------



## EricKvD (17 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Apparemment, tu ne connais pas l'INAD, on y est tous affilié


Pfffff... Encore du nationalisme exacerbé ! C'est même pas ouvert...





...aux non-français


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (17 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans les critiques r&#233;currentes ... il lui sera r&#233;guli&#232;rement reproch&#233; de ne pas faire GPS, de ne pas pouvoir lire les documents Word ou Excel,... Mais malgr&#233; &#231;a.



j'esp&#232;re que pour le GPS, ils ne l'ont pas montr&#233; car pas finalis&#233;. Un appareil de ce niveau sans GPS ...  C'est d'ailleurs ma seule h&#233;sitation pour l'instant. Et pour utiliser TomTom au "doigt", c'est plus que dans l'esprit iphone.
Pour les documents, c'est autre chose. Ils insistent sur l'envoi de mail facile, c'est un appareil hybride smartphone pour s&#233;duire l'entreprise, si on ne lit pas les .doc et .xls &#231;a fait cher pour envoyer une photo (c'est pas les mms ?).
On a tous vu la base de l'iphone, il n'est pas finalis&#233; et on aura le droit &#224; pas mal de surprise &#224; sa sortie, tant mieux.

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bref c'est comme si apple avait tout développé en interne en achetant une dizaine de composants à droite et gauche, l'annonce d'une embauche de 35 personnes renforce mes doutes.



L'iPhone n'existe pas.


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ça fait encore chère le petit pain
> 
> laissons les introduire le tél. on verra bien.


 
Tu sais l'iPod à sa sortie faisait bien moins que l'iPhone un prix équivalent je crois. Les commentaires étaient les mêmes qu'aujourd'hui. On connait la suite.....

Au fait quelqu'un peut-il donner les capacités et prix du tout premier iPod?


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2007)

5 giga, autour de 3000 ff &#224; l'&#233;poque


----------



## EricKvD (17 Janvier 2007)

*
*



Le fabricant de téléphones portables nippo-suédois Sony Ericsson a quasiment triplé son bénéfice net en 2006 à 997 millions d'euros (+184,7%), une année marquée par des ventes en hausse, annonce-t-il.

(Source: http://www.lesoir.be )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Vu &#233;galement (ici). Et en particulier &#231;a :



> "Sony Ericsson a accru ses parts de march&#233; sur le trimestre gr&#226;ce &#224; la poursuite de succ&#232;s de produits comme le portable Cyber-Shot K800/K790 et la gamme de t&#233;l&#233;phones dot&#233;s de fonction de baladeur musical"


Une bonne id&#233;e que cet iPhone, non ?


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ce qui m'emb&#234;te c'est le manque d'informations compl&#233;mentaires sur cet iphone, j'ai vraiment l'impression que nous avons eu le droit &#224; un prototype, car aucune info ne circule sur qui fait quoi, quelle entreprise fournit tel composant.
> Bref c'est comme si apple avait tout d&#233;velopp&#233; en interne en achetant une dizaine de composants &#224; droite et gauche, l'annonce d'une embauche de 35 personnes renforce mes doutes.


 
Tu penses bien que si Apple avait pass&#233; l'annonce avant, tout le monde serait au courant du d&#233;veloppement d'un iPhone. En outre l'appareil pr&#233;sent&#233; attirera certainement plus d'ing&#233;nieurs interess&#233;s par les annonces et motiv&#233;s par cette nouvelle et excitante aventure. 

Personnellement si j'avais ces comp&#233;tences et que je bossais chez un concurrent, je tenterais de poser ma candidature.

Les specs complets d'un produit chez Apple sont toujours disponibles quand l'appareil est en vente pas avant. L'Apple Tv en est un exemple tr&#232;s proche. 

En outre j'ai lu quelque part qu'Apple pr&#233;pare des documents techniques &#224; destinantion de fabriquants d'accessoires. 

En bref je crois qu'Apple laisse 6 mois pour pr&#233;parer son produit. Ils l'ont pr&#233;sent&#233; en avant premi&#232;re, un peu comme ils l'ont fait pour l'Apple TV, histoire de frapper les esprits, faire monter la mayonnaise et.........l'action.

L'iPhone pr&#233;sent&#233; est &#224; mes yeux un prototype au stade final. Le bruit globalment positif qu'il a cr&#233;e dispense Apple de d&#233;penser des fortunes pour la Pub lors de son lancement. 

De m&#233;moire, je n'ai jamais vu un tel effet m&#233;diatique pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile pr&#233;sent&#233; &#224; presque un an de sa mise en vente. C'est assez prodigieux.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Apr&#232;s tout c'est Apple


----------



## EricKvD (17 Janvier 2007)

Pour le fun.
C'est peut-être déjà passé, mais je ne l'ai pas vu:

Une parodie de l'iPhone: le téléphone qui fait tout

Un iPhone Shuffle: Le téléphone qui passe des appels aléatoires:


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Tu penses bien que si Apple avait passé l'annonce avant, tout le monde serait au courant du développement d'un iPhone. En outre l'appareil présenté attirera certainement plus d'ingénieurs interessés par les annonces et motivés par cette nouvelle et excitante aventure.


C'est sûr que si j'avais les compétences j'irai de suite !


> L'iPhone présenté est à mes yeux un prototype au stade final. Le bruit globalment positif qu'il a crée dispense Apple de dépenser des fortunes pour la Pub lors de son lancement.


ils embauchent 35 personnes tu peux donc estimer qu'il y a eu au bas mot quelque chose comme 50 ingés bossant dessus déjà, cela nous fait une équipe de 100 personnes si tu inclus les techs et autres secretaires, admin etc, pas mal pour un seul produit.
C'est réellement le début d'une autre famille de produits dans la gamme apple.


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> .
> C'est réellement le début d'une autre famille de produits dans la gamme apple.


 
Je crois me souvenir qu'ils avaient acheté un gros batiment. On se posait la question de ce qu'ils allaient en faire, on sait maintenant pourquoi.

C'est sûr que cette Entreprise est entrain de faire sa mutation. 

Ce qui est rassurant et encourageant dans l'histoire, c'est que dans toute cette démarche de diversification de l'activité, OS X est la pièce maitresse au coeur de tout cela. Ce système est tellement riche techniquement que Apple peut utiliser chaque pan dans un produit différent et en faire un Hit.

D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garanti.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'iPhone n'existe pas.


Imax a changé de pseudo?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Imax a changé de pseudo?


Laisse tomber. Ce n'est qu'une rumeur.   


A qui appartient le nom iPhone ? On ne sait plus.


----------



## fpoil (17 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garanti.



arrête Manu, on n'en peut plus d'attendre tous ces produits qui se languissent


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> arrête Manu, on n'en peut plus d'attendre tous ces produits qui se languissent


 
Pour lui c'est noel en ...fake?


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

Jusqu'a la sortie de l'iPhone, je ne me suis que très peu intéressé à la concurence au niveau smartphone, mais depuis quelque temps je ne peux m'empêcher de fureter pour voir un peu ce qui se passe.
Je suis tombé sur deux Qtek que je trouve vraiment très chouette, le S200 et le 9000.

En les voyant, je me dit que niveau design extérieux Apple peut encore faire des améliorations de son iPhone, car je ne le trouve pas si beau que ça.
C'est vrai que les 2 Qtek dont je parle sont sous windows mobile, mais ils ont pourtant l'air de pouvoir tout les deux tenir la route façe à l'iPhone...

Dans l'état actuel entre l'iPhone et les deux Qtek... je ne saurais lequel choisir je pense.


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Dans l'état actuel entre l'iPhone et les deux Qtek... je ne saurais lequel choisir je pense.


 
Comme on dit les goûts.................

Pour moi il n'y a pas photo...euh pas à téléphoner, je vote iPhone autant pour le design que la présentation avec tout plein de boutons qui sentent l'hyper-compliqué. Et comme en plus je déteste les stylets............


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Comme on dit les goûts.................
> 
> Pour moi il n'y a pas photo...euh pas à téléphoner, je vote iPhone autant pour le design que la présentation avec tout plein de boutons qui sentent l'hyper-compliqué. Et comme en plus je déteste les stylets............



Personellement un smartphone sans clavier... je trouve ca super ennuyant, imagine taper un sms, ma foi passe encore, mais un mail avec un clavier virtuel....

Le s200 n'a pas des masses de bouttons en plus. Quant au design de l'iPhone, il est "joli" mais sans plus. A ce niveau la Apple m'a déçu. Il n'a rien de mieux extérieurement parlant qu'un iPack. Je trouve que le design n'est en rien signé Apple. En même temps ce n'était qu'une keynote, reste à voir l'iPhone quand il sera sorti. Apple a encore le temps de s'améliorer d'ici la. Je l'espère entre nous soit dit, pcq avoir attendu si longtemps ce petit bijou pour avoir un design aussi peu ressemblant à ce qu'on (que je ?) attendais...

L'avantage du stylet sur les doigts, c'est que tu ne dégeulasseras pas ton écran en 2 jours pcq tu n'a pas toujours la possibilité de te laver les mains avant de le manipuler.

Les 2 seul (mais gros) problèmes de l'iPhone sont pour moi :
1) son abence de clavier, que ce soit en bluetooth, qui se glisse en dessous ou n'importe quoi, mais un clavier
2) son design qui est chouette mais sans plus

Ensuite le gps et autre, ce sont des détails ça, des plus qui font plaisir mais pas des accessoires indispensables.


----------



## barth_polux (17 Janvier 2007)

surtout la memoire des qtek que tu nous a montré la, sont ridicules comparé a celle de l'iphone. Ya pas photo non plus pour moi, ca sera un iphone..... J'espére qu'ils vont le sortir plus tot que prévu. Sinon ca va étre trop long


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps je trouve la politique d'Apple ambigue en ce qui concerne la m&#233;moire de l'iPhone. Pour un GSM/PDA/iPod 4Go c'est beaucoup beaucoup trop peu, mais pour un "simple" GSM/PDA c'est suffisant, voire trop.
D'autant plus que si on prend un iPod seul, la long&#233;vit&#233; de la batterie est bien plus importante ! Je pense que mon iPod nano a encore de beau jours devant lui 

Mais si Apple refait le look de l'iPhone (en blanc ce serait parfait ) et que des claviers bluetooth, wifi ou je ne sais quoi d'autre sont disponible, c'est clair que je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais aussi un iPhone. Rien que parceque la relation iPhone/Mac risque d'&#234;tre bien plus intime que tout ce que pourra faire le Qtek. Puis c'est Apple aussi hein :love:


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2007)

dis moi yggdrasill (j'ai du relire deux fois le pseudo :rateau: ) tu serais pas un peu "tatillon" des fois ?
la seule vraie alternative pour taper un courriel est un vrai clavier bluetooth pliant genre stowaway sierra ou bien un &#233;cran virtuel via projection d'une image, mais ce n'est pas encore en vente
tout le reste ne marche pas.
lien fabricant


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

Mais non :d
C'est juste que je veux un produit qui r&#233;ponde parfaitement &#224; mes besoins.
Je suis enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne le clavier. Il est moche, mais il a l'air pratique.
en fait c'est parceque j'imagine d&#233;j&#224; avoir Terminal sur mon iPhone  et que je me vois mal taper dans mon terminal avec les doigts. Et puis, jamais rien ne remplacera la contact et la sensation du clavier sous les doigts ! La souris je peux m'en passr, mais le clavier... Jamais !
Un p&#233;riph&#233;rique pareil sans clavier, c'est comme manger une cuisse de poulet sans couvert, c'est marrant une fois, mais apr&#232;s on regrette la fourchette et le couteau !


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2007)

je t'assure pour avoir utilis&#233; l'anc&#234;tre du sierra coupl&#233; avec un pda, c'est le mega top, c'est comme un ordi sans le poids, le plus dur c'est de le sortir en r&#233;union sans se faire remarquer et l&#224; .... c'est impossible :sick:


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

Bof ce sera toujours plus discret que de sortir la MacBook dans un bus pendant les heures de pointes .
De toute fa&#231;on pour tout ce qui est r&#233;union / Cours / ... j'ai ma petite Caliphora qui me suit partout dans son joli Small Loft :love:


----------



## Mondana (17 Janvier 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2188377843545237587

Pas taper sur moi c'est pour info merci...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Bof ce sera toujours plus discret que de sortir la MacBook dans un bus pendant les heures de pointes .
> De toute façon pour tout ce qui est réunion / Cours / ... j'ai ma petite Caliphora qui me suit partout dans son joli Small Loft :love:



Tu as ta quoi ?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2188377843545237587
> 
> Pas taper sur moi c'est pour info merci...




Quel *******, ce Ballmer...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (17 Janvier 2007)

On ouvre les paris qu'il va rire jaune.

Et dans 3 heures avec les résultats Apple c'est le Zune qui va faire rire   

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## jeromemac (17 Janvier 2007)

mon patron sur l'iphone : (il es trés pro microsoft)
- rien d'innovant
- tablet pc fait la meme chose (geste, agrandissement avec les doigts...)
- le concept existe depuis des années
- pas programmable donc pas interessant (je sais pas si sa xbox lui plait tant que ça, à moins qu'elle soit programmable? par tout le monde?   )
- pas de gsm... (c vrai que les mails, le web et tout, c'est vachement moins bien qu'un simple gsm...  )
- pas de 3G 

que pensez vous de ses ... "arguments"...?


----------



## lifenight (17 Janvier 2007)

La gestion tactile de l'&#233;cran est bien diff&#233;rente d'un autre pdaphone, il g&#232;re plus d'une pression &#224; la fois, le tout est rapide, ergonomique, joli et agr&#233;able au quotidien, c'est ce look and feel qui fait le bonheur des mac addict 

Et puis &#231;a plante pas, j'ai eu un qtek s100, un 9100 et un 8310 et je peux te dire que c'est pas un syst&#232;me tr&#232;s robuste, quand il faut faire plusieurs soft reset par jours parce que quand une appli plante, le syst&#232;me plante avec ...

Bref, ton patron ne s'int&#233;resse qu'aux apparences


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Janvier 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> mon patron sur l'iphone : (il es tr&#233;s pro microsoft)
> - rien d'innovant plus de 200 brevets sur rien ?
> - tablet pc fait la meme chose (geste, agrandissement avec les doigts...) &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'ils aient le multitouch :modo:
> - le concept existe depuis des ann&#233;es oui mais pas une telle int&#233;gration logicielle/mat&#233;rielle, idem que pour l'iPod face aux autres lecteurs MP3
> ...


Ben que ton patron devrait te filer une prime pour &#233;couter ses conneries   :rateau:


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

Voici un article riche d'enseignement 

surtout cette conclusion :

"Electronics firms are not going to respond to the iPhone, because in their eyes, the iPhone couldn&#8217;t possibly be a success. Just like when the iPod was released, they will sit back absolutely convinced that device will to fail to capture the market. Even if in the first year, Apple is incredibly successful with the iPhone, other cell phone manufacturers will still be in denial that the company that let Windows take over the world could possibly sell a device that could be a market leading success. When they realise that crudely trying to bolt features onto their products in an attempt to out do the new rising star isn&#8217;t working, everyone will be collectively scratching their heads once again wondering how this could have happened. By that stage, history will have repeated itself and it will be too late."


C'est tellement vrai ....


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu as ta quoi ?




Caliphora, C'est le nom de mon MacBook 

Tout comme mon iBook se nomme Khaanimensha, mon routeur linksys Valistar, mon second routeur Kayenrishil, mon Quadra Cellendhil,...
Juste une question de hostname 

Le problème avec les mac c'est qu'on a tendance a tellement les prendre partout avec non qu'on en fini par les personnifier...

Non, je vous certifie que je n'ai aucun trouble cérébraux


----------



## Manu (17 Janvier 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> mon patron sur l'iphone : (il es trés pro microsoft)
> - rien d'innovant
> - tablet pc fait la meme chose (geste, agrandissement avec les doigts...)
> - le concept existe depuis des années
> ...




Di à ton patron que l'on  juge  un objet que l'on utlise souvent non par le nombre de choses qu'il fait ou qu'il a, mais surtout comment il le fait.


----------



## takamac (17 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Voici un article riche d'enseignement
> 
> surtout cette conclusion :
> 
> ...



Je pense la même chose, mais seul l'avenir pourra nous dire...  

Quand l'ipod est sorti, tout le monde a voulu décortiquer l'engin : combien il coute ? quelle capacité il a ? quelle taille il fait ? fait-il radio ? A-t-il une entrée son ?

Aujourd'hui, on s'aperçoit que ce qui définit un ipod, ce n'est justement pas "un appareil de 5 Go coutant plus de 500  de la taille d'un paquet de cigarette sans radio ni entrée son". C'est juste un lecteur mp3, dont les différentes déclinaisons sont idéales pour 90% des gens.

Il suffit d'écouter la réaction de l'autre naze de Ballmer (mais croit-il vraiment ce qu'il dit ?) pour s'en convaincre.

Et quand on lit les différentes opinions d'"analystes", on s'aperçoit qu'ils raisonnent de la même façon que lors de la sortie de l'ipod (normal c'est les mêmes  ). Aucun ne se prononce réellement sur l'UI, en disant qu'elle peut tuer la concurrence ou qu'au contraire, elle ne le permettra pas.

C'est pourtant sur l'UI que ça va jouer sur le long terme 
Ca ne me semble pas plus compliqué que ça


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Personellement un smartphone sans clavier... je trouve ca super ennuyant, imagine taper un sms, ma foi passe encore, mais un mail avec un clavier virtuel....


C'est exactement le contraire des cahiers des charges de d&#233;veloppement que l'on fait sur les PDA. A la demande de nos clients qui plus est... 

Premi&#232;re r&#232;gle, les utililsateurs doivent pouvoir utiliser les applications mobiles sans utiliser le stylet. Sauf en cas de la pr&#233;sence de clavier m&#233;canique de bonne qualit&#233; (PSION, Symbol). En revanche, c'est sur que dans ce cas l&#224; ce n'est pas du tout destin&#233; pour &#234;tre mis dans la poche...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garanti.



Tu es sur que tu as signé une clause de confidentialité avec Apple... hein dis...


----------



## lifenight (17 Janvier 2007)

D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai vu dans un reportage de svm, le clavier virtuel est d'un autre type par rapport &#224; ce qui existe, il reconna&#238;t le placement des doigts et les fautes de frappes sont minimes, je ne sais pas comment cela peut &#234;tre possible mais avec 200 brevets pour un tel smartphone, &#231;a promet de bonnes surprises


----------



## fredintosh (17 Janvier 2007)

Je vous le remets, juste pour le plaisir :  



Manu a dit:


> D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garantis.
> D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garantis.
> D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garantis.
> D'autant plus que la version prochaine de l'OS va en surprendre plus d'un je vous le garantis.
> ...



  :love:   :style:  

:rose: Désolé pour le léger HS, mais y a des phrases, comme ça, qui font tellement plaisir à lire, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## lifenight (17 Janvier 2007)

C'est beau ce que tu dis là


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Janvier 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2188377843545237587
> 
> Pas taper sur moi c'est pour info merci...


Si Ballmer déteste, c'est la preuve que l'iPhone est une oeuvre de bon goût  :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Janvier 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est exactement le contraire des cahiers des charges de développement que l'on fait sur les PDA. A la demande de nos clients qui plus est...
> 
> Première règle, les utililsateurs doivent pouvoir utiliser les applications mobiles sans utiliser le stylet. Sauf en cas de la présence de clavier mécanique de bonne qualité (PSION, Symbol). En revanche, c'est sur que dans ce cas là ce n'est pas du tout destiné pour être mis dans la poche...



En même temps il faudra voir quand on l'aura en main, peut-être que le contact avec l'écran sera aussi agréable que celui du clavier des MacBook (de tout les claviers que j'ai pu tester, c'est de loin le meilleur) voire même meilleur.
C'est juste que c'est déstabilisant de penser utiliser un appareils dont tant de fonctions sont similaires à ce que pourrait faire un ordinateur et de ne pas avoir de clavier, comme sur un ordinateur.
Peut-être que c'est par habitude, mais je trouve ça... perturbant.
En même temps je disais ça de Mac Os lors de mon switch 

L'iPhone est un appareil un peu à part en fait, on ne sait pas nier qu'il est signé Apple, tout le monde en parle, tout le monde veut le tester, l'attend avec impatience, et lors de sa sortie il risque de faire du bruit.
Apple a parfois de bonne idée en matière d'innovations, mais sur ce coup-ci j'ai du mal a concevoir comment on pourrait avoir la même vitesse de frappe sur un écran (à une main qui plus est, puisque l'autre servira à tenir l'iPhone en question) que sur un clavier.
Il faudrait voir aussi la taille des touches virtuelles, si lors de frappe trop rapide l'iPhone ne déconne pas en interpretant les pressions à interval court voire en même temps comme étant une autre commande,...

Personne ne connait un PDA ou qqch du genre qui actuellement utilise un système de clavier virtuel ? j'irais bien voir dans un magasin ce que fais la concurence en la matière ne fut-ce que pour avoir une idée de ce à quoi je dois m'attendre au minimum (pcq je ne doute pas qu'Apple fasse mieux )

Enfin même si le clavier ne me conviens pas tout à fait, dans le cas ou l'iPhone me plairait globalement je pense que je l'acheterais quand même, car ca doit être comme passer d'un lecteur mp3 normal à un iPod, ou d'une souris multi-bouttons à une souris mono-boutton : On s'adapte.  C'est juste par conford que je chicane (je le reconnais, cette histoire de clavier, c'est vraiment du chipottage  mais ça me tracasse pas mal en fait.)

Bonne soirée.


----------



## atcha_sama (17 Janvier 2007)

Vraiment j'arrive largement en retard . 
Mais cet iphone est tout bonnement magnfique  .

Bon mon K800i n'a pas a rougir sur de nombreux face a l'iphone.
Mais ce que je pourrais faire avec L'Iphone (en terme de multimédia ,d'interconnection avec mon mac ) , je ne pourrais jamais le faire avec aisance avec le K800i . 

De plus mon ipod 30go pourras se reposer qq temps  , il aura un remplaçant d'une grande classe . 

Maintenant , j'attend les modalités pour acquérir ce petit bijoux


----------



## fredintosh (17 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Apple a parfois de bonne id&#233;e en mati&#232;re d'innovations, mais sur ce coup-ci j'ai du mal a concevoir comment on pourrait avoir la m&#234;me vitesse de frappe sur un &#233;cran (&#224; une main qui plus est, puisque l'autre servira &#224; tenir l'iPhone en question) que sur un clavier.


A quel type de clavier physique fais-tu allusion ? Si tu compares le clavier virtuel de l'iPhone &#224; un clavier d'un MacBook, c'est s&#251;r que l'avantage va au MacBook, mais la comparaison n'a pas de sens, ce n'est pas le m&#234;me format d'appareil ni la m&#234;me destination d'utilisation. L'iPhone ne pr&#233;tend pas remplacer la saisie rapide sur un ordinateur !

Par contre, ce qui est int&#233;ressant, c'est de comparer le clavier virtuel de l'iPhone &#224; un clavier physique d'un autre smartphone, genre Tr&#233;o.
Apparemment, si tu as de gros doigts, tu risques appuyer sur plusieurs touches en m&#234;me temps sur un Tr&#233;o, et je ne suis pas s&#251;r que l'appareil comprenne quelle touche tu voulais viser parmi les 3 appuy&#233;es.
En revanche, l'iPhone semble dot&#233; d'une fonction permettant de situer le "centre" de la cible vis&#233;e par le gros doigt. Si c'est fonctionnel, c'est un net avantage pour l'iPhone, en comparant encore une fois des produits qui sont comparables.
Et je ne parle m&#234;me pas des t&#233;l&#233;phones qui n'ont que des touches num&#233;riques...


----------



## macdch (17 Janvier 2007)

Ca &#224; l'air tr&#232;s bien, perso, j'ai un Nokia 9500 et j'utilises tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement l'agenda en syncro avec mon Macbook syncro via compte .mac avec mon I Mac au travail... ca fonctionnes tr&#232;s bien, le clavier du 9500 est tr&#232;s pratique pour les sms et la gestion des mails (pop3) est tr&#232;s pratique... comment vas-t-on utiliser l'iphones, n&#233;c&#233;ssite aussi un gros abonement avec GPRS pour les mails et internet... 
Ma plus grande crainte... avec mon 9500, j'en suis au quatri&#232;mme sur 5 ans 2X9210 et 2X9500... la raison... c'est encombrant, certe pratique... mais ca casse vite... que va-t-il se passer avec l'&#233;cran de l'I Phones???  griff&#233; apr&#232;s 2 mois o&#249; ont-ils pens&#233; &#224; cela???

Didier


----------



## NED (17 Janvier 2007)

Ca va faire cherot quand même au final, même si c'est TRES tentant....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

petite interrogation a la con... ils ont prévu quoi pour la batterie ?

non, parce que si ca doit faire comme la batterie de mon ipod qu'est completement cramé au bout de 1 ans et quelques mois... ca va faire cher le bouzin, si ca durée de vie ne dépasse guére les 1 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

kasparov a dit:


> petite interrogation a la con... ils ont prévu quoi pour la batterie ?
> 
> non, parce que si ca doit faire comme la batterie de mon ipod qu'est completement cramé au bout de 1 ans et quelques mois... ca va faire cher le bouzin, si ca durée de vie ne dépasse guére les 1 ans...



Je pense au même genre de truc. 
Avec facilité d'accès à la batterie quasi-nul. 
En tout cas, pour le moment.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Je vous le dis ce n'est qu'un prototype tr&#232;s bien fini cet iPhone :love:


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2007)

Nous sommes plusieurs &#224; penser &#224; la batterie 

Pour rebondir sur le cas de la souris : &#224; un clic, la souris, &#231;a craint.  Jamais pu m'y faire.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2007)

Et puis Manu, l'est sympa mais il nous met l'eau &#224; la bouche puis ... plus rien. 
Ces NDA, quelle horreur 
[vraiment mieux que Tiger ? l'&#233;volution sup&#233;rieure &#224; celle de Panther vers Tiger ?]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Nous sommes plusieurs &#224; penser &#224; la batterie
> 
> Pour rebondir sur le cas de la souris : &#224; un clic, la souris, &#231;a craint.  Jamais pu m'y faire.



Pour rebondir sur le cas du PDA : tactile, &#231;a craint.  jamais pu m'y faire.







bompi a dit:


> [vraiment mieux que Tiger ? l'&#233;volution sup&#233;rieure &#224; celle de Panther vers Tiger ?]



Manu te donne &#231;a : __
Tu prends &#231;a : ______________



Patience...


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

Amha, on en est tous au même point :

si on reste rationnel, il manque plein de choses à l'iphone (du moins d'après ce que l'on sait aujourd'hui) pour en faire un smartphone/pda complet, viable à long terme et les incertitudes sur l'efficacité de son interface demeurent ...

mais p... qu'est ce qu'on a envie d'en avoir un dans la poche 

au fait manu... tu n'as rien à dire même en MP


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> A quel type de clavier physique fais-tu allusion ? Si tu compares le clavier virtuel de l'iPhone &#224; un clavier d'un MacBook, c'est s&#251;r que l'avantage va au MacBook, mais la comparaison n'a pas de sens, ce n'est pas le m&#234;me format d'appareil ni la m&#234;me destination d'utilisation. L'iPhone ne pr&#233;tend pas remplacer la saisie rapide sur un ordinateur !
> 
> Par contre, ce qui est int&#233;ressant, c'est de comparer le clavier virtuel de l'iPhone &#224; un clavier physique d'un autre smartphone, genre Tr&#233;o.
> Apparemment, si tu as de gros doigts, tu risques appuyer sur plusieurs touches en m&#234;me temps sur un Tr&#233;o, et je ne suis pas s&#251;r que l'appareil comprenne quelle touche tu voulais viser parmi les 3 appuy&#233;es.
> En revanche, l'iPhone semble dot&#233; d'une fonction permettant de situer le "centre" de la cible vis&#233;e par le gros doigt. Si c'est fonctionnel, c'est un net avantage pour l'iPhone, en comparant encore une fois des produits qui sont comparables.




Je faisais bel et bien allusion au clavier du MacBook ainsi qu'a celui du Qtek 9100 que j'ai pu tester. Je sais que la comparaison n'est pas tr&#232;s int&#233;lligente de ma part, mais la ou tu fais fausse route, c'est dans la destination d'utilisation, dans mon cas en tout cas. En ce moment n'ayant pas de smartphone ni m&#234;me de pda, c'est mon MacBook qui en fait office, ce qui fait que je l'ai constament dans mon sac ou en face de moi. Si j'ach&#232;te un iPhone je voudrais retrouver les avantages d'un vrai clavier, m&#234;me s'il s'agit d'un clavier comme celui du Qtek, combin&#233;s &#224; ceux d'un smartphone. Si j'ai repris l'exemple du MacBook c'est simplement parce que je juge qu'actuellement c'est le clavier le plus abouti que j'ai pu tester, que ce soit sur pc ou sur Mac, mais un clavier (qwerty de pr&#233;f&#233;rence :love comme celui du Qtek me conviendrait parfaitement (bien qu'il y aie un effort &#224; faire au niveau de la souplesse des touches).
J'aime bien le concept du clavier qui apparait en glissant sous le smartphone, ou en "ouvrant" lat&#233;ralement d'appareil. Cela permet d'avoir un clavier ressemblant plus ou moins &#224; qqch en fonction des mod&#232;les tout en minimisant l'encombrement.
Je ne connais absolument pas le Treo, ma seule exp&#233;rience des smartphone se situant actuellement dans la gamme Qtek (et plus pr&#233;cisement le 9100 qu'un ami poss&#232;de et avec le quel j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu l'occasion d'utiliser le clavier).



fredintosh a dit:


> Et je ne parle m&#234;me pas des t&#233;l&#233;phones qui n'ont que des touches num&#233;riques...



A la limite, avec un bon logiciel de dictionnaire, un clavier de type num&#233;rique ne me d&#233;rangerait pas pour la r&#233;daction de mail ou de sms, c'est peut-&#234;tre un peu plus lent qu'un clavier normal, mais nous y sommes, pour la plupart, adapt&#233;s et l'utilisation en est ais&#233;e.

En m&#234;me temps la n&#233;cessit&#233; de ce clavier ou non d&#233;pendra grandement des applications qui seront fournie avec l'iPhone une fois qu'il sera finalis&#233; et en ventes.
Je dois &#234;tre un obs&#233;d&#233; du Terminal, mais je m'imagine mal utilis&#233; un Term avec un clavier virtuel par exemple...
D'autant plus que - quelle que soit l'application - l'affichage du clavier virtuel doit grandement r&#233;duire la taille de l'&#233;cran utilisable par l'application proprement dite.

En fait ce qu'il faudrait c'est une sorte d'applet java ou de widget permettant de tester ce fameux clavier virtuel pour voir ce que &#231;a donne. Mais je doute qu'Apple soit assez stupide que pour donner une chance &#224; ses concurents de l'imiter, m&#234;me vaguement, avant que l'iPhone soit disponible sur le march&#233;.


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2007)

Rien n'emp&#234;che stowaway de d&#233;velopper un pilote de son clavier pliant buletooth pour l'iphone.


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Janvier 2007)

Ca me conviendrait tout &#224; fait !
N'importe quel clavier bluetooth / wifi / ... externe pourrait faire l'affaire en fait.
Le syst&#232;me tactile pour les utilisations "tout terrain" ou "pas le temps de sortir le clavier externe" et le clavier pliant pour les endroits ou je dispose de plus de place / temps.

Je suppose que je ne suis pas la seul &#224; rechercher le confort d'un tel clavier, et que &#224; l'instar de l'iPod, les accessoires fleuriront sur le web au fur et &#224; mesure des ventes de l'iPhone.


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2007)

le clavier existe d&#233;j&#224;, il en est maintenant &#224; sa 5eme ann&#233;e d'existence, bref un produit plus qu'aboutit


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> le clavier existe déjà, il en est maintenant à sa 5eme année d'existence, bref un produit plus qu'aboutit




Je n'ai plus de questions votre honneur. 


*s'en va en marmonnant qu'il le veut en blanc son iPhone*


----------



## ultrabody (18 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Pour le fun.
> C'est peut-être déjà passé, mais je ne l'ai pas vu:
> 
> Une parodie de l'iPhone: le téléphone qui fait tout
> ...



génial ... 
mais c'est vrai qu'à force ça va devenir du "n'importe quoi".


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> *s'en va en marmonnant qu'il le veut en blanc son iPhone*


si tu attends un peu je crois qu'ils peuvent faire quelque chose pour toi


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> si tu attends un peu je crois qu'ils peuvent faire quelque chose pour toi



Mouarf !
M&#234;me pas en r&#234;ve, &#231;a ira 

Dans ce cas l&#224;, je le prend en "iPack Like" plut&#244;t que d'avoir une esp&#232;ce d'horreur sign&#233;e Apple et retrafficot&#233;e par des "artistes".

Mais... le fameux zirconium dont tout le monde parlait pour l'iPhone, super crystal archi r&#233;sistant, permettant la propagation des ondes &#233;l&#233;ctromagn&#233;tiques and co ? Poubelle ?
Parceque l'iPhone m'a tout l'air d'&#234;tre en alu ou en tout cas dans un m&#233;tal similaire.

EDIT : Je critique l'iPhone en le comparant &#224; un iPack, mais il serait peut-&#234;tre bon que je me souvienne qu'il y &#224; encore 2-3 ans je le trouvait beau  (oui bon, on a tous &#233;t&#233; jeune et con hein, c'&#233;tait ma p&#233;riode pc - pc, pas windows ! -)


----------



## EricKvD (18 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> surtout la memoire des qtek que tu nous a montré la, sont ridicules comparé a celle de l'iphone.


Oui et non... En mémoire interne, c'est clair qu'il n'y a pas photo, mais par contre, les Qtek sont équipés d'un port SD et pas l'iPhone.


----------



## EricKvD (18 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Di à ton patron que l'on  juge  un objet que l'on utlise souvent non par le nombre de choses qu'il fait ou qu'il a, mais surtout comment il le fait.



Alors, on ferme ce post car on est tous en train de faire pareil


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Oui et non... En mémoire interne, c'est clair qu'il n'y a pas photo, mais par contre, les Qtek sont équipés d'un port SD et pas l'iPhone.



en fait, on en sait rien. Attendons un peu avant de tirer des conclusions hatives.


----------



## EricKvD (18 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en fait, on en sait rien. Attendons un peu avant de tirer des conclusions hatives.


D'accord avec toi, mais http://www.iphone.org/iphone/technology/specs.html
rien ne l'indique dans les specs ou le design... Sincèrement, je préfèrerais qu'il en possède. Mon ipaq a un slot sd et un slot CF et je m'en sert régulièrement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, mais http://www.iphone.org/iphone/technology/specs.html
> rien ne l'indique dans les specs ou le design... Sincèrement, je préfèrerais qu'il en possède. Mon ipaq a un slot sd et un slot CF et je m'en sert régulièrement.



on les a tous lu, ça ne veut rien dire à 6 mois de son lancement. Les seules choses vraiment arrêtées: le form factor, la taille de l'écran, son fonctionnement général.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QKh1Rv0PlOQ[/YOUTUBE]

C'est le principe Multi touch screen qui est appliqué à l'iPhone :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Il est ch&#232;re? oui, oui. Disons qu'il s'adresse &#224; une cat&#233;gorie d'utilisateurs commun&#233;ment appell&#233;es les Prosummers (anglicisme pour utilisation professionnelle). Comme les PDA: on les ach&#232;te pour leur usage pro. et on y rajoute ses fonctions loisirs.



Ah ?
l'iPhone, tel qu'il est pr&#233;sent&#233; actuellement (je n'ose pas dire tel qu'il existe...) est l'antith&#232;se de l'objet professionnel  (d'ailleurs, si je projetais de l'acheter, je n'oserais pas l'amortir sans demander conseil avant...), et en particulier du professionnel nomade :
- qui a besoin d'&#234;tre sur que son t&#233;l&#233;phone puisse &#234;tre op&#233;rationnel 24h/24h, ce qui suppose de pouvoir changer la batterie
- qui a souvent besoin d'une plateforme ouverte pour pouvoir y installer des applications/bases de donn&#233;es sp&#233;cifiques &#224; sa profession et qu'il peut ainsi embarquer chez le client
- qui ne changera pas facilement d'op&#233;rateur (et surement pas pour un joli t&#233;l&#233;phone)
- que l'id&#233;e d'externaliser une maintenance aussi simple qu'un changement de batterie va quand m&#234;me faire r&#233;fl&#233;chir...
- qui a besoin de synchroniser facilement son smartphone avec son ordinateur de bureau (un PC sous windows dans 95&#37; des cas)
- chez qui la fonction gps n'est pas toujours un luxe
- etc...
- qui n'a pas forc&#233;ment besoin de taper sur son t&#233;l&#233;phone avec plein de doigts &#224; la fois
- qui n'a pas forc&#233;ment besoin d'&#233;couter de la musique et de regarder une vid&#233;o chez le client (de toute fa&#231;on, pas question d'utiliser les fonctions accessoires d'un tel objet dont on ne peut pas changer les batteries, trop de risque de rester en rade)

D'ailleurs dans ce fil on se trompe peu sur la cible de cet iPhone, puisque le premier objet auquel il est compar&#233; est l'iPod...

Je vois d'ici le truc :
"- Ma grand m&#232;re est morte. Le m&#233;decin n'a rien pu faire.
- Et il a pas appel&#233; le SAMU ?
- Si, mais il avait un iPhone. Le temps de le brancher sur le secteur, de le connecter sur la t&#233;l&#233; 16/9, de sortir le clavier externe pour faire le 15, et ben c'&#233;tait fini.
- Alors ?
- Ben on a regard&#233; Apocalypse Now qu'il avait dessus. Dommage qu'on n'ait pas pu commander des pizzas."


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ...C'est le principe Multi touch screen qui est appliqu&#233; &#224; l'iPhone :love:


Cela me rappele un interface avec macosx bas&#233;e sur une cam&#233;ra qui analyse le mouvement de main


----------



## EricKvD (18 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ah ?
> l'iPhone, tel qu'il est pr&#233;sent&#233; actuellement (je n'ose pas dire tel qu'il existe...) est l'antith&#232;se de l'objet professionnel  (d'ailleurs, si je projetais de l'acheter, je n'oserais pas l'amortir sans demander conseil avant...), et en particulier du professionnel nomade :
> - qui a besoin d'&#234;tre sur que son t&#233;l&#233;phone puisse &#234;tre op&#233;rationnel 24h/24h, ce qui suppose de pouvoir changer la batterie --> Bof et le chargeur alors ? Moi je ne change pas de batteire quand elle est vide
> - qui a souvent besoin d'une plateforme ouverte pour pouvoir y installer des applications/bases de donn&#233;es sp&#233;cifiques &#224; sa profession et qu'il peut ainsi embarquer chez le client --> d'accord avec toi
> ...



Il faut voir. D'un c&#244;t&#233; il tient plus du smartphone et de l'autre de l'iPod communicant.
De toute mani&#232;re, comme on le dit r&#233;guli&#232;rement, on tire des plans sur une com&#232;te qui n'est annonc&#233;e que dans 11 mois en Europe.

Et puis de toute mani&#232;re, celui qui ne l'aime pas peu tr&#232;s bien ne pas l'acheter


----------



## fredintosh (18 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Nous sommes plusieurs &#224; penser &#224; la batterie


Avez-vous remarqu&#233; l'arri&#232;re de la b&#234;te ? Il y a une partie blanche, et en bas, une partie noire. Simple choix de design arbitraire, ou bien est-ce une fa&#231;on paradoxale de "dissimuler"  joliment qu''il est en 2 parties, dont l'une est d&#233;tachable ? ----> batterie

_Ben oui, s'il est en 2 parties et tout en blanc, on va forc&#233;ment voir une horrible "fente", alors que si c'est en 2 couleurs, bizarrement, &#231;a donne moins l'impression d'un truc en kit.._


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Janvier 2007)

Je regrette qu'il ne soit pas tout blanc... 

Mais je dois avouer que je suis charmée ! :rose:  Une chose est sûre : le "plan épargne pour acquisition de l'iPhone" est en route !  

Oup's !   J'ai que 12 centimes dans mon cochon  ! :rateau:  Il va falloir arrêter de fumer !  

Bon de toute façon j'ai un an pour faire le plein d'euros ! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]C5oGaZIKYvo&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bu


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Hips


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2007)

vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; La mouette.


Benjamin va falloir assouplir les r&#232;gles des CdB!!!


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

ca y est LG lance son PRADA phone :

aussi cher que l'iphone ....

pour fashionvictims dépassées (PRADA c'est plus ce que c'était )


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Franchement cette histoire de prix me fait rire.

Tout les concurrents directes sont aussi cher, voir plus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Benjamin va falloir assouplir les r&#232;gles des CdB!!!


Y'a pas une r&#232;gle qui dit qu'on ne r&#233;clame pas?


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a pas une règle qui dit qu'on ne réclame pas?



Oui mais Roberto il dit qu'il obtient tant en ne demandant rien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Un Balmer constip&#233;.



Le laxatif n'existe pas aux US? 


:sleep:



_Ce gars est une blague._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Le laxatif n'existe pas aux US?
> 
> 
> :sleep:
> ...


Une blague &#224; la t&#234;te du plus grand groupe informatique mondial.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Le laxatif n'existe pas aux US?



Pour Balmer ils s'appellent: iPod et iPhone et OSX Tiger


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une blague à la tête du plus grand groupe informatique mondial.



Comme Bush et les US.



La mouette a dit:


> Pour Balmer ils s'appellent: iPod et iPhone et OSX Tiger



Ca, je dirai plutôt que c'est constipant.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une blague à la tête du plus grand groupe informatique mondial.



C'est pas la quantité qui compte mais la qualité


----------



## Toz (18 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Avez-vous remarqué l'arrière de la bête ? Il y a une partie blanche, et en bas, une partie noire. Simple choix de design arbitraire, ou bien est-ce une façon paradoxale de "dissimuler"  joliment qu''il est en 2 parties, dont l'une est détachable ? ----> batterie


Carte SIM?  

Et oui c'est un téléphone, en fait.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2007)

La carte SIM se loge en haut de l'appareil, et non en bas.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Janvier 2007)

Toz a dit:


> Carte SIM?


Non, apparemment, la carte SIM est censée être sur le dessus (d'après la Keynote de Steve, même si la démo n'était pas très claire à ce sujet : on ne voit pas bien où elle se loge).
Si ça se trouve, c'est toute la coque blanche qui se déclipse ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Non, apparemment, la carte SIM est censée être sur le dessus (d'après la Keynote de Steve, même si la démo n'était pas très claire à ce sujet : on ne voit pas bien où elle se loge).
> Si ça se trouve, c'est toute la coque blanche qui se déclipse ?



Ce se serait la bonne surprise du jour, une batterie amovible et pourquoi pas un lecteur de carte mémoire la dessous ? Bon d'accord pas super facile d'accès, mais ca pourrait être faisable


----------



## EricKvD (18 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Non, apparemment, la carte SIM est censée être sur le dessus (d'après la Keynote de Steve, même si la démo n'était pas très claire à ce sujet : on ne voit pas bien où elle se loge).
> Si ça se trouve, c'est toute la coque blanche qui se déclipse ?



Et pourquoi pas, comme dans la majorité des GSM, la carte sim et la batterie sous la coque ? Ce qui ferait une encoche à identifier sur l'iPhone. D'ailleurs, ça me fait flipper la sim aussi facilement accessible !

Imaginons, l'iPhone tombe (ben oui, ça arrive), la sim saute de son emplacement et je ne le vois pas... Oups...


----------



## fredintosh (18 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas, comme dans la majorité des GSM, la carte sim et la batterie sous la coque ? Ce qui ferait une encoche à identifier sur l'iPhone. D'ailleurs, ça me fait flipper la sim aussi facilement accessible !
> 
> Imaginons, l'iPhone tombe (ben oui, ça arrive), la sim saute de son emplacement et je ne le vois pas... Oups...



Mais non, justement, sur la diapo de la Keynote, il y avait une flèche, mais pas de trou ou de fente à l'endroit indiqué par la flèche, donc on peut supposer que la carte SIM est logée _à l'intérieur_, et qu'on n'y accède qu'en ouvrant la coque. _Donc,_ la coque doit s'ouvrir...
...Sauf si la diapo est fausse, bien sûr.


----------



## Yggdrasill (18 Janvier 2007)

Si la carte sim saute, soit le gsm s'éteind, soit il fait un sale bruit monstrueux comme la plupart des gsm donc tu es obligé de t'en rendre compte.


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais non, justement, sur la diapo de la Keynote, il y avait une flèche, mais pas de trou ou de fente à l'endroit indiqué par la flèche, donc on peut supposer que la carte SIM est logée _à l'intérieur_, et qu'on n'y accède qu'en ouvrant la coque. _Donc,_ la coque doit s'ouvrir...
> ...Sauf si la diapo est fausse, bien sûr.



Ou sauf si, exclue oblige, la carte sim n'est pas accessible... Mais on supute, on supute là


----------



## jadengil (18 Janvier 2007)

leax d'où diable sors-tu que l'iphone ne DEVAIT pas être présenté à la keynote????????Ca me parait plus que bizarre pour une présentation de plus de deux heures !!Si on suit ton raisonnement,Jobs n'aurait presenté que apple TV?Je n'y crois pas une seconde...Apple est sans arret en procès avec la Terre entière,ils allaient pas bouleverser leur événement majeur pour une histoire avec LG(qui ça??)...


----------



## barth_polux (18 Janvier 2007)

http://share.skype.com/sites/fr/2007/01/en_2007_skype_devrait_etre_pre.html#more:up:


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2007)

En tout cas ils sont très élogieux vis à vis d'Apple dans le SVM du mois de février, enfin surtout grâce à iPhone...

L'édito


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> http://share.skype.com/sites/fr/2007/01/en_2007_skype_devrait_etre_pre.html#more:up:



en complément d'informations:
lien 1 skype à la wwdc
et plus pour rire


----------



## fredintosh (18 Janvier 2007)

Source L'expansion, entretien avec Pascal Cagni




> *Est-ce que l'iPhone sera disponible &#171; nu &#187;, en dehors de partenariats avec des op&#233;rateurs ?*
> Nous sommes ravis du partenariat nou&#233; avec Cingular, qui reste pour nous un mod&#232;le du genre. Mais si nous constatons qu'un tel partenariat exclusif ne nous permet pas d'offrir l'exp&#233;rience utilisateur que nous recherchons, nous changerons de mod&#232;le. Toutefois, rappelons-le, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; notre partenariat avec Cingular que nous pouvons proposer un r&#233;pondeur visuel et acheminer deux ou trois appels en m&#234;me temps.
> 
> *L'iPhone sera-t-il &#233;quip&#233; de la 3G en France et en Europe, march&#233;s plus avanc&#233;s que les Etats-Unis ?*
> L'iPhone ne sera pas commercialis&#233; en Europe avant 10 mois. Ce qui &#233;quivaut &#224; des ann&#233;es lumi&#232;res dans notre industrie. Donc, plus la date de commercialisation approchera, plus nous pourrons fournir de d&#233;tails sur les caract&#233;ristiques de l'appareil.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Source L'expansion, entretien avec Pascal Cagni



Cela prouve bien que cet appareil est soumis à évolution avant même la première sortie européenne.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Cela prouve bien que cet appareil est soumis à évolution avant même la première sortie européenne.





Même sans l'intervention de Cagni , ca serait de la folie de sortir un iPhone sans 3G ou autre norme qu'on utilise en Europe .


----------



## fpoil (18 Janvier 2007)

et encore on est des nains &#224; c&#244;t&#233;s de japonais ou cor&#233;ens avec leur 3,5G

Et l&#224;, Apple c'est laiss&#233; encore plus de temps pour ne pas louper son entr&#233;e


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> et encore on est des nains à côtés de japonais ou coréens avec leur 3,5G
> 
> Et là, Apple c'est laissé encore plus de temps pour ne pas louper son entrée




Bien le 3G marche pas superbement bien en France . C'est ca le problème


----------



## Manu (19 Janvier 2007)

Encore un avis eclairé.


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de regarder toute la keynote et je me pose quelques questions...:
- la présentation contient de nombreuses références aux beattles: cela confirme bien qu'ils vont arriver sur itune store, ou bien cela confirme t'il que, conformément à ce que certains ont dit, la présentation de l'iphone a été avançée par rapport à ce qui était prévu, et qu'elle devait suivre l'arrivée des fabs four sur itune, et pas la précéder ?

- Steeve utilise une espéce de mobile pour commander ses vues, ce n'est pas une telecommande apple remote ou keyspan... Il utilise une appli pour telephone mobile ou annonce une caractéristique de Leopard, à savoir un soft de telecommande pour telephones mobiles (comme il en existe déjà, non apple) ?

- L'iphone est relié à un gros cable, mais pourquoi ? Pour l'alimentation électrique (batteries pas prêtes car présentation avançée ?)? Pour la liaison avec un videoprojecteur (iteressant, très intéressant... mais pas très clair...)? Pour la laison avec un mac ou un disque (et le wifi ?)

Sinon, le soft de l'iphone enfonce tout ce qui existe, bien que le hard puisse sembler "trop cher" - comme d'habitude chez zapple.


----------



## ultrabody (19 Janvier 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je viens de regarder toute la keynote et je me pose quelques questions...:
> - la présentation contient de nombreuses références aux beattles: cela confirme bien qu'ils vont arriver sur itune store, ou bien cela confirme t'il que, conformément à ce que certains ont dit, la présentation de l'iphone a été avançée par rapport à ce qui était prévu, et qu'elle devait suivre l'arrivée des fabs four sur itune, et pas la précéder ?
> 
> - *Steeve utilise une espéce de mobile pour commander ses vues*, ce n'est pas une telecommande apple remote ou keyspan... Il utilise une appli pour telephone mobile ou annonce une caractéristique de Leopard, à savoir un soft de telecommande pour telephones mobiles (comme il en existe déjà, non apple) ?
> ...




1-il utilise tout simplement une télécommande pour changer l'affichage du grand écran... télécommande comme pour un vidéo projecteur

2-l'iphone est relié au vidéo projecteur ou à un équipement spécifique qui permet l'affichage de l'écran de l'iphone sur un autre écran.


il est certain que Steve jobs le vend bien son iphone..


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Encore un avis eclairé.



Merci pour l'article, le iPhone tourne donc déjà sous 10.5


----------



## Frodon (19 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> et encore on est des nains &#224; c&#244;t&#233;s de japonais ou cor&#233;ens avec leur 3,5G



Euh la 3.5G (HSDPA) existe en France (elle est appel&#233; 3G+ par SFR) et est commercialis&#233; par Orange et SFR. Il faut evidement un telephone compatible HSDPA, les t&#233;l&#233;phones 3G tous court ne le sont pas (evidement).


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Apple pourrait être obligé de baisser ses prix, en rapport avec les marges publiées sur le Net

zdnet.com


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple pourrait être obligé de baisser ses prix, en rapport avec les marges publiées sur le Net
> 
> zdnet.com





Ca serait bien cool ca


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

Selon un autre article, ces prix, 499 et 599 dollars suivant la version, sont avec un abonnement de deux ans, donc t&#233;l&#233;phone nu &#231;a doit chiffrer plus que &#231;a...

Je n'ai pas lu tout le thread, mais pour moi cet iPhone ne remplacera pas un iPod, &#224; cause de sa trop faible capacit&#233; de stockage... 8 Go pour le plus gros... moi sur mon iPod rien qu'en musique j'ai d&#233;j&#224; stock&#233; plus que &#231;a...

Sinon c'est un t&#233;l&#233;phone/balladeur mp3/pda qui a l'air int&#233;ressant, mais trop cher pour moi, surtout que, comme je l'ai dit, &#231;a ne remplacera pas un iPod... fonction lecture vid&#233;o, ok... mais avec 8 Go de stockage seulement, &#231;a va vite se remplir je pense...

Concernant l'APN, 2 m&#233;gapixels &#231;a suffit largement... moi j'ai un sony cybershot DSC 717, 5 m&#233;ga pixels, objectif vario sonar, ben j'utilise jamais la r&#233;solution maximum, car &#231;a sert &#224; rien. Je prend des photos en 1280x960 je crois, ou un truc comme &#231;a... faites le calcul, &#231;a fait moins que 2 m&#233;ga pixels. Et &#231;a suffit largement pour imprimer des photos, &#224; moins de vouloir faire du A3...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Selon un autre article, ces prix, 499 et 599 dollars suivant la version, sont avec un abonnement de deux ans, donc téléphone nu ça doit chiffrer plus que ça...
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu tout le thread, mais pour moi cet iPhone ne remplacera pas un iPod, à cause de sa trop faible capacité de stockage... 8 Go pour le plus gros... moi sur mon iPod rien qu'en musique j'ai déjà stocké plus que ça...
> 
> Sinon c'est un téléphone/balladeur mp3/pda qui a l'air intéressant, mais trop cher pour moi, surtout que, comme je l'ai dit, ça ne remplacera pas un iPod... fonction lecture vidéo, ok... mais avec 8 Go de stockage seulement, ça va vite se remplir je pense...



Tu sais la plus part des personnes n'ont pas 8 Go de musique ... Ayant été démonstrateur Apple pour l'iPod , j'ai vendu beaucoup plus d'iPod 2Go que d'iPod 30 ou 80 Go , le français moyen a au maximum 2 Go de musique ca represente quand même presque 2 jours de musique ...


----------



## EricKvD (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu sais la plus part des personnes n'ont pas 8 Go de musique ... Ayant été démonstrateur Apple pour l'iPod , j'ai vendu beaucoup plus d'iPod 2Go que d'iPod 30 ou 80 Go , le français moyen a au maximum 2 Go de musique ca represente quand même presque 2 jours de musique ...



Là, je suis d'accord... Je pense qu'on peut se limiter au niveau d'un ipod, la synchro n'est aps si difficile/lente/chiante à faire que ça  

Si c'est pour prendre toute sa musique, autant prendre un MacBook ;-)


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Là, je suis d'accord... Je pense qu'on peut se limiter au niveau d'un ipod, la synchro n'est aps si difficile/lente/chiante à faire que ça
> 
> Si c'est pour prendre toute sa musique, autant prendre un MacBook ;-)



Demandez vous aussi pourquoi l'iPod Shuffle rev b a été vite en rupture de stock . Il est petit et 1 Go c suffisant !!!


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu sais la plus part des personnes n'ont pas 8 Go de musique ... Ayant &#233;t&#233; d&#233;monstrateur Apple pour l'iPod , j'ai vendu beaucoup plus d'iPod 2Go que d'iPod 30 ou 80 Go , le fran&#231;ais moyen a au maximum 2 Go de musique ca represente quand m&#234;me presque 2 jours de musique ...


Ben moi justement, ce qui me plait avec l'iPod 30Go, que j'ai, c'est de pouvoir mettre TOUTE ma musique dessus, et ne pas me demander ce que je veux &#233;couter aujourd'hui, pour synchroniser ce qu'il faut...

En fait je ne veux surtout pas avoir &#224; me dire... une fois dehors... tiens je m'&#233;couterais bien tel album... MINCE, je l'ai pas synchronis&#233;...

Avec un 30 Go je sais que j'ai toute ma musique sous la main, afin de pouvoir choisir ce que je veux &#233;couter, quand je veux l'&#233;couter, et pas devoir choisir pr&#233;alablement, de chez moi...

En plus j'utilise mon iPod comme autoradio, un m&#233;ga autoradio, je le met en mode al&#233;atoire souvent, et donc &#231;a me fait une grande vari&#233;t&#233; de choix... je ne l'ai pas rempli en totalit&#233;, je dois en &#234;tre &#224; 12 ou 13 Go de musique seulement, mais &#231;a d&#233;passe d&#233;j&#224; les 8 Go de l'iPhone.

Sans compter qu'avec ses qualit&#233;s vid&#233;os, m&#234;me en divx, un film &#231;a prend 700 Mo, donc les 8 Go se remplissent vite si on y met des vid&#233;os...

Un MacBook pour prendre toute sa musique ? Trop cher, trop gros. Mon iPod est branch&#233; sur l'autoradio, discr&#232;tement dans le vide poche de ma voiture, je me vois pas me transporter un ordinateur portable juste pour l'utiliser comme juke box...


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Oui , d'accord, mais le prix et le look, jouent aussi un rôle dans le cas du succès du Shuffle


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Ben moi justement, ce qui me plait avec l'iPod 30Go, que j'ai, c'est de pouvoir mettre TOUTE ma musique dessus, et ne pas me demander ce que je veux écouter aujourd'hui, pour synchroniser ce qu'il faut...
> 
> En fait je ne veux surtout pas avoir à me dire... une fois dehors... tiens je m'écouterais bien tel album... MINCE, je l'ai pas synchronisé...
> 
> ...



Tant mieux pour toi mais tout le monde n'a pas 30Go de musique ... A moins de passer par le peer to peer


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

Il suffit d'avoir plus de 8 Go de musique... et &#224; 50 / 60 Mo l'album, &#231;a peut aller assez vite... moi j'ai pas mal de CD, certains qui datent un peu, mais bon j'ai deux grandes tours remplies de CD... j'ai 35 ans, donc j'ai eu le temps d'avoir un certain nombre de CDs depuis que le CD existe... et depuis que je me suis achet&#233; un iMac, j'ai achet&#233; un certain nombre d'albums via l'ITMS...

Sans compter, comme je le disais, les capacit&#233;s vid&#233;os de cet iPhone... et l&#224;, &#231;a va encore plus vite, si on veut stocker ses vid&#233;os... ses photos de vacance... etc...

Faudra que je regarde chez moi quelle est la place occup&#233;e exactement par ma biblioth&#232;que iTunes...

Bon apr&#232;s cet iPhone reste une superbe machine, juste un peu ch&#232;re pour le moment...


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tant mieux pour toi mais tout le monde n'a pas 30Go de musique ... A moins de passer par le peer to peer


FAUX ! archifaux !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> FAUX ! archifaux !





Je le repète tout le monde n'a pas 30 Go de musique . Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on a 35 ans ou plus ou moins qu'on a 30 Go de musique !


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple pourrait être obligé de baisser ses prix, en rapport avec les marges publiées sur le Net


C'est vraiment con comme calcul, de se référer uniquement à la marge par rapport au coût des pièces et de fabrication.
Et les frais de recherche et de développement ? Les ingénieurs Apple ont été bénévoles depuis 2 ans et demi ? 
L'innovation (écran tactile multi-touch, interface) cela a un prix, surtout au début.


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2007)

Salut.



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je le repète tout le monde n'a pas 30 Go de musique . Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on a 35 ans ou plus ou moins qu'on a 30 Go de musique !


On la refait, deuxième prise...

Ce que veux te faire remarquer Naas, c'est que si une personne à 30Go de musique, ça n'implique absolument pas qu'elle la télécharge sur les réseaux P2P ou la pirate (de façon générale)... 

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tant mieux pour toi mais tout le monde n'a pas 30Go de musique ... A moins de passer par le peer to peer



Tu vois toujours tout par rapport à toi. :sleep: 
Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas plus riches que toi mais qui sont simplement un peu plus âgés que toi, et qui achètent leurs CD depuis le début des années 80. Donc, même s'ils n'en achètent qu'un tous les 3 mois, ça leur en fait un sacré paquet 25 ans plus tard, et ça ne tient pas dans un shuffle ou un nano ou un iPhone.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> On la refait, deuxième prise...
> 
> ...





Je le sais bien ! Simplement , tu vas pas me dire le contraire que tout le monde n'a pas 30 Go de musique et que 2 Go c amplement suffisant pour un français moyen !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tu vois toujours tout par rapport à toi. :sleep:
> Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas plus riches que toi mais qui sont simplement un peu plus âgés que toi, et qui achètent leurs CD depuis le début des années 80. Donc, même s'ils n'en achètent qu'un tous les 3 mois, ça leur en fait un sacré paquet 25 ans plus tard, et ça ne tient pas dans un shuffle ou un nano ou un iPhone.



Je ne vois pas tout par rapport a moi !  

J'ai vendu a des personnes qui étaient plus vieilles que moi mais qui n'avaient pas besoin de 30 Go de musique . Certaines personnes ont ses 30 Go mais ce n'est pas la majorité ! Et je pense que si Steve a fait un iPhone avec 4 et 8 Go c'est qu'il a simplement regarder les meilleures ventes d'ipod étaient surement autour des 2 et 4 Go ! .

HS terminé pour moi !


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Simplement , tu vas pas me dire le contraire que tout le monde n'a pas 30 Go de musique et que 2 Go c amplement suffisant pour un français moyen !


Ben justement, je ne dis pas le contraire et (il me semble, je ne vais pas parler à sa place ) Naas non plus...
C'est sur l'argument P2P qu'on a tilté, c'est tout...

@+
iota


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

Sur mon iPod, &#224; la louche (j'ai pas l'iPod sur moi), j'ai, de mani&#232;re parfaitement l&#233;gale, environ 2500 chansons dessus. Ca va tr&#232;s vite, un album a une quinzaine ou vingtaine de chansons, mais il y a des albums doubles ou triples.

A raison de 3.5 Mo la chanson, &#231;a doit faire 8750 Mo, soit 8.5 Go. Certes &#231;a ne fait pas 30 Go, mais on d&#233;passe d&#233;j&#224; les 8 Go.

Moi les albums CD, je les garde. Certes si on jette les vieux qui nous plaisent plus, &#231;a fait de la place, mais moi je garde tout. Et que du l&#233;gal, CD achet&#233;s dans le commerce, ou ITMS...

Apr&#232;s, ceux qui ont moins de chansons que &#231;a, est-ce que c'est parce qu'ils ont moins de CD, ou parce qu'ils n'ont pas tout ripp&#233; ? Moi j'ai ripp&#233; TOUTE ma cdth&#232;que, histoire d'avoir le choix sur l'iPod...

Pour l'iPhone j'attendrais de voir si une version avec GPS sort, avec TMC (traffic control) et puce SIFR3. Dans ce cas j'envisagerais de remplacer mon GPS actuel par celui-l&#224;, avec donc les bonus que &#231;a implique... musique mp3 et t&#233;l&#233;phone...

A part &#231;a je suis d'accord que tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 30 Go, mais pas forc&#233;ment parce qu'ils n'ont pas plus de 2 ou 3 Go de chansons, mais surtout parce que pour certaines personnes &#231;a ne les g&#232;ne pas de synchroniser de temps en temps la musique qu'ils veulent &#233;couter sur le moment. Tout le monde ne fonctionne pas comme moi. Pour moi, je veux synchroniser TOUTE ma cdth&#232;que histoire de ne plus avoir &#224; me poser la question sur ce que je veux &#233;couter, mais de pouvoir choisir une fois hors de chez moi...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ben justement, je ne dis pas le contraire et (il me semble, je ne vais pas parler à sa place ) Naas non plus...
> C'est sur l'argument P2P qu'on a tilté, c'est tout...
> 
> @+
> iota



Merci


----------



## EricKvD (19 Janvier 2007)

J'ai 33 ans et je n'ai pas 30 Gb de musique
Ma fiancée a 26 ans et elle a rippé pour 25 Gb de CD que nous possédons. (Je crois qu'elle doit encore encoder une bonne 20aine d'albums)
Nous avons tous les deux des ipod 8Gb. Le sien est bourré, le mien est rempli au 2/3
Le tout totalement légalement.

Je ne suis pas prêt à mettre 400 Euros pour un simple lecteur MP3 (même si al différence avec lipod nano se justifierait amplement).
Par contre, si l'iPhone tient ses promesses, je serais prêt à l'acheter à 600 Euros car ce n'est pas qu'un lecteur mp3.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

quelle prise de tete pour pas grand chose :rateau: :rateau: 

un telephone est fait avant tout pour telephoner et si apres il y a d'autres fonctionnalité tant mieux  

tiens , moi a la place de la musique j'enregistrera ma voix donnant les directives a mon boulot quand j'aura plus envie de parler


----------



## EricKvD (19 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> quelle prise de tete pour pas grand chose :rateau: :rateau:



Oui, mais on aime ça les prises de tête 



Princess Tatav a dit:


> un telephone est fait avant tout pour telephoner et si apres il y a d'autres fonctionnalité tant mieux



Oui, mais encore faut-il que les fonctionnalités justifient le prix. Dans le cas présent, je crois que la fonctionnalité qui titille le plus reste le lecteur mp3. Et l'espace de stockage...



Princess Tatav a dit:


> tiens , moi a la place de la musique j'enregistrera ma voix donnant les directives a mon boulot quand j'aura plus envie de parler


Note pour plus tard: virer Gérard de la comptabilité...


----------



## Manu (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Bon après cet iPhone reste une superbe machine, juste un peu chère pour le moment...


 
J'ai la nette impression que si Nokia avait lancé au même prix l'iPhone, on parlerait de génie et on chipoterai moins sur le prix. En effet il me semble qu'un Nokia 8800 par exemple pour ce qu'il offre est aussi ou plus cher non? 

Et puis de toute façon on sait bien que lorque Apple sort un nouveau produit de ce type, il commence toujours par le haut de gamme pour appater, puis proposer par la suite des modèles moins chers.

Il me semble que pour le moment, la chose la plus importante c'est de voir ce que ce mobile apporte, ses potentialités et surtout se faire une idée de ce vers quoi vont tendre les futurs téléphones portables. 

Mais surtout de voir si, comme c'est souvent le cas, Apple, avec l'iPhone change les règles du jeu. A savoir que ce genre d'appareils seront jugés dorénavant plus par la façon de les utiliser que par la multitude de fonctions qu'ils offrent et dont finalement on s'en sert pratiquement pas; tant c'est compliqué.


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai la nette impression que si Nokia avait lanc&#233; au m&#234;me prix l'iPhone, on parlerait de g&#233;nie et on chipoterai moins sur le prix. En effet il me semble qu'un Nokia 8800 par exemple pour ce qu'il offre est aussi ou plus cher non?
> 
> Et puis de toute fa&#231;on on sait bien que lorque Apple sort un nouveau produit de ce type, il commence toujours par le haut de gamme pour appater, puis proposer par la suite des mod&#232;les moins chers.
> 
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut (bien plus haut en fait) le Nokia N80 est sorti au prix minimal de 690 euros en nu et selon les sites et magasins il montait jusqu'&#224; 890 euros...

Avec un engagement sur 24 mois on pouvait esp&#233;rer au mieux et en n&#233;gociant bien avec le revendeur l'avoir &#224; 490 euros.

Ce sont les prix de pratiquement tous les t&#233;l&#233;phones "haut de gamme" chez Nokia &#224; leur sortie.

Et le N80 est loin de faire ce que fait l'iPhone, pire il est bugg&#233;...

Donc de gr&#226;ce arr&#234;tez de dire que l'iPhone a un prix d'entr&#233;e trop fort par rapport &#224; la "concurrence", c'est faux.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (19 Janvier 2007)

Malheureusement on a le droit à 6 mois de "il est trop cher".

C'est pas grave, on a pas le choix. L'important c'est que le produit soit bien finalisé, et que chez Apple ils prennent juste le temps de nous l'adapter à nos normes téléphoniques. C'est long fin 2007, mais j'aimerais ne pas attendre les nouveaux modèles de 2008.

Pour les critiques, elles viennent souvent de personne qui de toute manière n'achèteront pas le produit. Parfois elles son bonnes, parfois elles servent d'excuses pour dire j'en veux pas  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## freefalling (19 Janvier 2007)

> Et le N80 est loin de faire ce que fait l'iPhone, pire il est bugg&#233;...



Bon en m&#234;me temps, m&#234;me si j'aime pas Nokia, le N80 poss&#232;de

- 3 m&#233;gapixels - autofocus + macro
- flash int&#233;gr&#233;
- visio (camera face) 
- technologie UPnP (norme requise pour obtenir un r&#233;seau interop&#233;rable dans une maison num&#233;rique, premier t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile commercialis&#233; en Europe avec cette technologie)
- compatible 3G/UMTS (pour iPhone = &#224; venir certes)
- Choix de m&#233;moire Mini SD (jusqu'&#224; 4Go)
- Batterie changeable 

Sortie Mai 2006 .. 

Je dis &#231;a, je dis rien  

Mais moi aussi je veux mon iPhone ! (mais je vais attendre les futures versions ..)


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Donc de grâce arrêtez de dire que l'iPhone a un prix d'entrée trop fort par rapport à la "concurrence", c'est faux.


Moi je ne dis pas que le prix est trop fort par rapport à la concurrence, juste que pour moi le prix est trop fort dans l'absolu. Je ne peux pas mettre ce prix là dans un téléphone, à la limite si l'iPhone faisait GPS et pouvait remplacer mon iPod, pourquoi pas... mais pour le moment non donc...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Moi je ne dis pas que le prix est trop fort par rapport à la concurrence, juste que pour moi le prix est trop fort dans l'absolu. Je ne peux pas mettre ce prix là dans un téléphone, à la limite si l'iPhone faisait GPS et pouvait remplacer mon iPod, pourquoi pas... mais pour le moment non donc...




Tu as vu la technologie dans l'iPhone , ils vont pas te le vendre a 100 euro tout de même


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

Quelque chose qui me laisse perplexe, l'écran tactile multitouch, qui demandera d'utiliser parfois plusieurs doigts... tu fais comment dans la rue, quand d'une main tu dois tenir l'iPhone, pour avec la seule main dispo utiliser deux doigts ? Ou en voiture, enfin bref dans des situations où tu peux pas le poser, donc tu as une main d'occupée ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre que l'on peut d&#233;finir diff&#233;rents profiles d'utilisations comme dans les autres mobiles..


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Janvier 2007)

Sinon, concernant le GPS, certains disent qu'on pourra sans doute plus tard rajouter un soft GPS, mais ce n'est pas si simple que ça, il faut que l'iPhone soit prêt niveau hardware à recevoir un tel soft... Notamment avec les fameuses puces sifr3...

Donc si l'iPhone n'a pas le hardware derrière, aucune chance de voir arriver le GPS dessus.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Sinon, concernant le GPS, certains disent qu'on pourra sans doute plus tard rajouter un soft GPS, mais ce n'est pas si simple que ça, il faut que l'iPhone soit prêt niveau hardware à recevoir un tel soft... Notamment avec les fameuses puces sifr3...
> 
> Donc si l'iPhone n'a pas le hardware derrière, aucune chance de voir arriver le GPS dessus.





Partenariat Google , ca te dis quelque chose ?


----------



## boulifb (19 Janvier 2007)

Allez, un peu d'humour!

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/070119/340/5dl5e.html


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Quelque chose qui me laisse perplexe, l'&#233;cran tactile multitouch, qui demandera d'utiliser parfois plusieurs doigts... tu fais comment dans la rue, quand d'une main tu dois tenir l'iPhone, pour avec la seule main dispo utiliser deux doigts ? Ou en voiture, enfin bref dans des situations o&#249; tu peux pas le poser, donc tu as une main d'occup&#233;e ?




le multitouch c'est apparemment surtout pour zoomer des photos et des pages web donc &#224; priori tu as les deux mains libres lors de ces activit&#233;s,

bon c'est sur que si tu surf en conduisant cela ne va pas le faire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Partenariat Google , ca te dis quelque chose ?


Rien &#224; voir.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> A part ça je suis d'accord que tout le monde n'a pas besoin de 30 Go, mais pas forcément parce qu'ils n'ont pas plus de 2 ou 3 Go de chansons, mais surtout parce que pour certaines personnes ça ne les gène pas de synchroniser de temps en temps la musique qu'ils veulent écouter sur le moment. Tout le monde ne fonctionne pas comme moi. Pour moi, je veux synchroniser TOUTE ma cdthèque histoire de ne plus avoir à me poser la question sur ce que je veux écouter, mais de pouvoir choisir une fois hors de chez moi...



Je suis absolumment d'accord avec toi !  
Moi aussi, je veux avoir le choix sur mon iPod, et ne pas être restreint dans le choix de mes musiques. De plus, le fait d'utiliser le peer-to-peer n'enlève rien au fait que ce soit de la musique, et qu'on a le droit comme tout le monde de l'écouter sur son iPod...  
 



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu as vu la technologie dans l'iPhone , ils vont pas te le vendre a 100 euro tout de même




Il n'as pas dit ça.


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)

Beaucoup de monde voudrait plus de m&#233;moire dans l'iphone mais bon il faut quand m&#234;me penser qu'apple doit trouver un bon compromis entre  le poids, l'autonomie et les performances.

Et &#224; ce que je sache pour avoir 20 ou 30 g, actuellement, il faut passer par un dd (je sais qu'il ya des m&#233;moires flash de 16 giga mais je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'appareil avec) et donc pas top pour l'autonomie surtout pour un appareil faisant office de tel,

donc &#224; mon humble avis, le meilleur compromis c'est la m&#233;moire flash

je peux me tromper


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Janvier 2007)

D'ici la fin de l'ann&#233;e la m&#233;moire flash devrait baisser


----------



## EricKvD (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Ou en voiture



Je suppose que c'est comme en Belgique: Tu ne peux pas utiliser ton mobile en roulant en voiture  Donc, problème de la voiture résolu.

Ensuite pour le multitouch, je présume que ce n'est que pour certaines opérations précises: le zoom sur une photo par exemple.


----------



## EricKvD (19 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> Et &#224; ce que je sache pour avoir 20 ou 30 g, actuellement, il faut passer par un dd (je sais qu'il ya des m&#233;moires flash de 16 giga mais je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'appareil avec)



Facile de comprendre pourquoi... Le prix de revient de 16Gb de flash, &#231;a doit aps &#234;tre triste... Je me demande de combien &#231;a ferait monter le prix de l'iPhone d'ailleurs...


----------



## clochelune (19 Janvier 2007)

l'&#233;cran tactile sur l'iPhone, c'est vrai que c'est une id&#233;e de g&#233;nie!
&#231;a ne m'&#233;tonne pas dApple car d&#233;j&#224; avec l'iPod, la molette cr&#233;&#233;e est vraiment super simple et intuitive (compar&#233; au MP3 cr&#233;ative de mon p&#232;re pourtant aussi cher que l'iPod!)
et ce qui m'a s&#233;duite quand j'ai test&#233; OSX &#224; la fnac, c'est la simplicit&#233; de navigation sur OSX, une intuitiv&#233;, une fluidit&#233; qui me plaisent vraiment...
d&#233;j&#224; sous l'OS 8.5 j'appr&#233;ciais la technique du gliss&#233;-d&#233;pos&#233;, &#231;a me fait penser &#224; la fluidit&#233; au lieu du coup&#233;-coll&#233; du PC...
bref, d'o&#249; le fait que tr&#232;s bient&#244;t, en &#233;trennant mon nouveau studio, je reviendrai &#224; mes premi&#232;res amours, &#224; croquer la pomme!

la technologie de l'&#233;cran tactile, c'est s&#251;r, &#231;a va faire fureur plus tard!!! une super innovation!


----------



## clochelune (19 Janvier 2007)

oups j'aurais souhaité posté dans "écran tactile sur un Mac" et me suis trompée de fil...
si quelqu'un pouvait me déplacer le post ça serait super!
ou je le dépose et on supprime ces deux messages ;-)


----------



## NightWalker (19 Janvier 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Sinon, concernant le GPS, certains disent qu'on pourra sans doute plus tard rajouter un soft GPS, mais ce n'est pas si simple que ça, il faut que l'iPhone soit prêt niveau hardware à recevoir un tel soft... Notamment avec les fameuses puces sifr3...



Pas nécessairement, l'iPhone est Bluetooth ready. On peut utiliser des modules GPS BT, et il en existe beaucoup sur le marché (Socket, Holux...). Il suffit d'un logiciel qui serait capable de lire via BT... TomTom le fait très bien, mais pas (encore ?) compatible avec iPhone...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tant mieux pour toi mais tout le monde n'a pas 30Go de musique ... A moins de passer par le peer to peer



Ou d'avoir pas loin de 40 ans, et d'acheter des CD depuis l'âge de 15 ans...


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Janvier 2007)

Et puis tout le monde n'encode pas en MP3 64kbps ou 48kbps,
l'Apple Lossless est un bonheur pour les oreilles &#224; plus de 10Mo le morceau


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et puis tout le monde n'encode pas en MP3 64kbps ou 48kbps,
> l'Apple Lossless est un bonheur pour les oreilles &#224; plus de 10Mo le morceau



+1 
:rateau:
Ou encore de simples enregistrements radiodiffus&#233;s, des podcast en tout genre, rippage de vinyles, ...
Les 30Go quand tu aimes la musique, ca arrive tr&#232;s vite. Pas besoin de faire de P2P ou d'avoir 1000 CD chez soit.

_Vous avez quoi avec le "" ?
C'est d'un lourd ce smiley &#224; longueur de temps...
Si il y a des blaz&#233;s, qu'ils aillent se pendre, je leur file m&#234;me la corde. _


----------



## barth_polux (19 Janvier 2007)

Moi, j'aimerais bien que les gens arréte de dire que cet iphone est trop cher. 
Allé voir la concurrence, ils sont au même prix, pour des fonctionnalité moindre. 

Il faut arrété d'être toujour mécontent.... Attendez, steve nous sort un iphone que tous le monde voulaient avant qu'il sorte et la une fois qu'il sort , y'en a qui arrive toujours a  trouver le moyen dese plaindre, trop cher, le systéme n'est pas ouvert, il fait pas gps, pas assez de memoire, un appareil phot de 2 méga pixel c'est tout.... 

Pfff, mais je pense que vous vous rendez pas compte de l'avancé technologique qu'il vient de se produire. On nous a sorti un vrai téléphone.... Une simplicté d'utilisation a coupé de souffle, une memoire plus que suffisante, (pas besoin d'avoir tout son contenu de son ordi sur soit, juste ce qu'il faut), une ergonomie parfaite. excusez moi, mais avec 8 go, on peut arriver a placer  8 films, 400 chanson tranquil, plus des photo.... Qui a besoin de mettre 500 film et 10000 musique sur sur son tel, dans une journé on écoute pas plus de 50 titres, alors bon, venir dire que on a absolument besoin de 30go pour écouter la musique, c'est vraiment exagérer. POur une fois que on pourra utiliser le coté multimédia d'un téléphone sans passer par 50 sous menu, pour arriver juste sur la liste des musiques.

Et pour la batterie, je trouve qu'elle est amplement suffisante,  5h en mode video/web.... et 16h en musique, c'est énorme,  le premier ipod nano avait cette batterie pour écouter la musique.  Donc arrété un peu de critiquer, si vous étes pas content , ne venez pas pourrir ce fil.


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

J'arrête pas de le penser et de le dire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Moi, j'aimerais bien que les gens arréte de dire que cet iphone est trop cher.
> Allé voir la concurrence, ils sont au même prix, pour des fonctionnalité moindre.
> 
> Il faut arrété d'être toujour mécontent.... Attendez, steve nous sort un iphone que tous le monde voulaient avant qu'il sorte et la une fois qu'il sort , y'en a qui arrive toujours a  trouver le moyen dese plaindre, trop cher, le systéme n'est pas ouvert, il fait pas gps, pas assez de memoire, un appareil phot de 2 méga pixel c'est tout....
> ...



+ 1  

Sans compter qu'avec une capacité beaucoup plus grande (en supposant que cela soit possible), le prix serait encore plus élevé.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Donc arr&#233;t&#233; un peu de critiquer, si vous &#233;tes pas content , ne venez pas pourrir ce fil.




Heu, on est quand m&#234;me l&#224; pour dire ce que l'on pense, et on a le droit de critiquer un temps soit peu un produit pondu par Apple.   On analyse, certains avec une certaine objectivit&#233;, d'autres pas du tout, ce nouveau produit que personne n'as encore touch&#233;.
On a le droit de ne pas ADORER toutes les nouveaut&#233;s de ce produit, et ce n'est pas pour autant que l'on pourrit le fil. 
Sinon, ce fil devrait s'appeler ne devrait pas s'appeler : "iPhone, vous en pensez quoi". 

Alors tu es un peu plus mod&#233;r&#233; dans tes jugements, s'il te plait...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Il faut arr&#233;t&#233; d'&#234;tre toujour m&#233;content....
> Et pour la batterie, je trouve qu'elle est amplement suffisante,  5h en mode video/web.... et 16h en musique, c'est &#233;norme,  le premier ipod nano avait cette batterie pour &#233;couter la musique.  Donc arr&#233;t&#233; un peu de critiquer, si vous &#233;tes pas content , ne venez pas pourrir ce fil.



Tu me sembles tr&#232;s d&#233;finitif pour quelqu'un qui semble ignorer l'infinitif.
Ce n'est pas un fil &#224; la gloire de l'iPhone, mais de r&#233;actions &#224; propos de l'annonce et de la pr&#233;sentation de celui-ci.
Il me semble que les r&#233;actions n&#233;gatives et les critiques mesur&#233;es ont autant leur place que les r&#233;actions positives voire b&#233;ates.
C'est le principe d'une discussion. Des gens &#233;mettent des critiques, des interrogations, d'autres, parfois mieux inform&#233;s y r&#233;pondent (ou pas).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Heu, on est quand même là pour dire ce que l'on pense, et on a le droit de critiquer un temps soit peu un produit pondu par Apple.   On analyse, certains avec une certaine objectivité, d'autres pas du tout, ce nouveau produit que personne n'as encore touché.
> On a le droit de ne pas ADORER toutes les nouveautés de ce produit, et ce n'est pas pour autant que l'on pourrit le fil.
> Sinon, ce fil devrait s'appeler ne devrait pas s'appeler : "iPhone, vous en pensez quoi".
> 
> Alors tu es un peu plus modéré dans tes jugements, s'il te plait...





Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu me sembles très définitif pour quelqu'un qui semble ignorer l'infinitif.
> Ce n'est pas un fil à la gloire de l'iPhone, mais de réactions à propos de l'annonce et de la présentation de celui-ci.
> Il me semble que les réactions négatives et les critiques mesurées ont autant leur place que les réactions positives voire béates.
> C'est le principe d'une discussion. Des gens émettent des critiques, des interrogations, d'autres, parfois mieux informés y répondent (ou pas).


Certes. Mais il faut aussi être réaliste. Et demander plus de capacité sur un téléphone qui en offre largement plus que ses concurrents ne l'est pas vraiment.


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Moi, j'aimerais bien que les gens arr&#233;te de dire que cet iphone est trop cher.
> All&#233; voir la concurrence, ils sont au m&#234;me prix, pour des fonctionnalit&#233; moindre.



C'est un raisonnement qui me semble discutable. Ce n'est pas parce que le prix de l'iphone serait un peu moins &#233;lev&#233; que ses concurrents, qu'il n'en reste pas moins un t&#233;l&#233;phone tr&#232;s (trop) cher.

C'est un peu comme dire que tel mod&#232;le de Porsche n'est pas trop cher, parce qu'avec un prix plus bas que celui du mod&#232;le &#233;quivalent cher Ferrari. Cela nous fait une belle jambe, si la plupart des gens ne pourra pas se le payer. 

Je pense que dans un premier temps, le prix de ce t&#233;l&#233;phone restera &#233;lev&#233;, puis redescendra peu &#224; peu &#224; des tarifs plus accessibles, avec diff&#233;rentes d&#233;clinaisons.


----------



## bobthesponge (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors tu es un peu plus modéré dans tes jugements, s'il te plait...



et toc  





> Qui a besoin de mettre 500 film et 10000 musique sur sur son tel, dans une journé on écoute pas plus de 50 titres, alors bon, venir dire que on a absolument besoin de 30go pour écouter la musique, c'est vraiment exagérer.




ben parle pour toi pcq moi j'aime bien suivant mon humeur ecouter un tas de trucs differents pendant la journee et faire une playlist de 4GO sur 30GO (jparle de mon nano) ben t'es obliG de faire un tri c'est plutot chiant (j'aime pas mettre à jour mon ipod tous les 2 jours) et j'ai des series en video (sur mon ipod video forcement) et j'aime bien avoir plusieurs episodes (par exemple la saison complete genre une vingtaine d'episodes) et je compte bien faire pareil sur mon iphone
et puis pourquoi devoir choisir? alors qu'apple est capable de faire mieux...meme si c'est certes plus cher

mode litteraire ON: Mais ne crachons pas dans la soupe pcq on l'a toujours pas goutée  mode litteraire OFF: (jparle de l'iphone c'est une metaphore) d'ici septembre peut se passer un tas de chose et puis steve va peut etre lire ce forum et nous pondre un iphone 100GO pour les uns et 1GO pour les autres...ou pas
maisz chui bien content de ce qu'on nous propose somme toute c'est un vrai bijou technologique!!!! youpi


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Certes. Mais il faut aussi être réaliste. Et demander plus de capacité sur un téléphone qui en offre largement plus que ses concurrents ne l'est pas vraiment.



Pour la mémoire, je ne conteste pas. Je ne conteste pas non plus d'ailleurs qu'on puisse en désirer plus sur cet appareil (dont le positionnement est décidément de moins en moins clair pour moi) dont les fonctions non téléphonique et gourmandes en mémoire de masse (lecteur audio, vidéo) sont tout de même largement mises en avant.

Ceci dit, notre ami semblait peu supporter la contradiction de façon générale, mais peu importe...


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)

actuellement ou pr&#233;vu, il y a combien de smartphone, pda avec des capacit&#233;s memoire &#233;gale ou sup&#233;rieur &#224; 8 giga ? pas des masses

actuellement ou pr&#233;vu,  il y a combien de smartphone, pda avec un dd ? quelque uns avec des mini disc

l'iphone est pr&#233;sent&#233; comme un tout-en-un et comme tous les tout-en-un (dans toute l'industrie de l'&#233;lectronique grand public), il ne fera jamais aussi bien que des appareils sp&#233;cialis&#233;s.

wifi, bluetooth, telephone cellulaire et en plus un dd de 30 giga? je ne sais pas comment apple ferait, &#224; l'heure actuelle, pour faire tenir tout cela dans un iphone, assurer une autonomie correcte compar&#233;e &#224; la concurrence et au prix de la concurrence.

Si la musique est votre priorit&#233;, vaux mieux attendre le prochain ipod &#224; interface tactile (qui viendra t&#244;t ou tard)


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un raisonnement qui me semble discutable. Ce n'est pas parce que le prix de l'iphone serait un peu moins élevé que ses concurrents, qu'il n'en reste pas moins un téléphone très (trop) cher.
> 
> C'est un peu comme dire que tel modèle de Porsche n'est pas trop cher, parce qu'avec un prix plus bas que celui du modèle équivalent cher Ferrari. Cela nous fait une belle jambe, si la plupart des gens ne pourra pas se le payer.
> 
> Je pense que dans un premier temps, le prix de ce téléphone restera élevé, puis redescendra peu à peu à des tarifs plus accessibles, avec différentes déclinaisons.



Sauf que là la Porsche est au prix d'une BMW donc elle n'est pas si chère que ça.


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Sauf que l&#224; la Porsche est au prix d'une BMW donc elle n'est pas si ch&#232;re que &#231;a.



Sauf que la Porsche tout comme la BMW sont tr&#232;s loin d'&#234;tre &#224; la port&#233;e de toutes les bourses.

C'est certainement dans ce sens que certaines personnes parlent de l'iphone comme &#233;tant "trop cher"...


----------



## barth_polux (19 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un raisonnement qui me semble discutable. Ce n'est pas parce que le prix de l'iphone serait un peu moins élevé que ses concurrents, qu'il n'en reste pas moins un téléphone très (trop) cher.
> 
> C'est un peu comme dire que tel modèle de Porsche n'est pas trop cher, parce qu'avec un prix plus bas que celui du modèle équivalent cher Ferrari. Cela nous fait une belle jambe, si la plupart des gens ne pourra pas se le payer.
> 
> Je pense que dans un premier temps, le prix de ce téléphone restera élevé, puis redescendra peu à peu à des tarifs plus accessibles, avec différentes déclinaisons.



Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Mais aujourd'hui on est dans un marché de téléphonie telles qu'elle est, c'est a dire que les prix sont assez exorbitant pour des téléphones, mais on ne peut rien y faire. Donc je trouve que le prix du iphone n'est pas exesif, mais c'est clair que c'est pour un mobile, mais c'est a débourser aujourd'hui. Et on ne peut pas changer ca


----------



## barth_polux (19 Janvier 2007)

j'accepte tout a fait les critiques de l'iphone, mais je trouve que y'en a qui cherche vraiment la petite béte, et qui son jamais satisfait, et c'est cela qui m'énerve. Sinon certe, cet iphone n'est pas parfait mais aucun mobile ne sera parfait, l'attente des gens n'est pas la même pour tous le monde. 

Ne prenez pas si mal ce que j'ai dit plus haut, c'était pas méchant, mais c'est que ensuite je me suis relu et je me suis rendu, que mon texte avait une tournure un peu agressif, et je tien a m'en excuser..... Mais je maintient le faite que certaine personne, essaie vraiment de trouver des defaut la ou il y en a pas.....


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Mais aujourd'hui on est dans un marché de téléphonie telles qu'elle est, c'est a dire que les prix sont assez exorbitant pour des téléphones, mais on ne peut rien y faire. Donc je trouve que le prix du iphone n'est pas exesif, mais c'est clair que c'est pour un mobile, mais c'est a débourser aujourd'hui. Et on ne peut pas changer ca



La plupart des téléphones portables n'atteint pas de tels prix, heureusement. Mais ils ne sont pas équivalents, et nettement moins performants bien sûr par rapport à l'iphone et à ses concurrents "équivalents"...

Cet iphone est pour le moment un produit élitiste, il ne faut pas se leurrer...


----------



## fpoil (19 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cet iphone est pour le moment un produit élitiste, il ne faut pas se leurrer...



comme tous les smartphones "hypercommuniquants"


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

On critique ce que l'on appr&#233;cie  Les trucs moches ou sans int&#233;r&#234;t, on s'en fiche, pas vrai ?
Ce qu'il y a d'encourageant est que semble se confirmer que m&#234;me ce premier t&#233;l&#233;phone (d'une longue s&#233;rie, esp&#233;rons-le) n'est pas finalis&#233;. Donc tout son potentiel n'est pas encore l&#224;. Au passage, je vois aussi un avantage &#224; une sortie plus tardive en Europe : ce devrait &#234;tre une version avec d&#233;j&#224; quelques corrections, si tout est pour le mieux.

La critique que je formule sur sa batterie est sinc&#232;re : certes l'autonomie audio/vid&#233;o seule est satisfaisante [comme celle de mon Nano (RED) m'&#233;pate encore]. Mais l'ennui est que c'est _aussi_ un t&#233;l&#233;phone ! Donc il faudra bien surveiller qu'en &#233;coutant sa zik on ne met pas en p&#233;ril la partie t&#233;l&#233;phone, voil&#224; tout. Apple pourrait y rem&#233;dier de fa&#231;on logicielle en ayant un param&#232;tre ajustable par l'utilisateur du genre : en-dessous de x&#37; de charge, la fonction musicale s'arr&#234;te, une alerte s'affiche etc. D&#232;s lors, on pourra affiner et ce sera pas mal du tout.

Autre chose : impossible d'utiliser l'iPhone avec des moufles ... &#199;a, c'est grave !  

Vivement septembre !


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Autre chose : impossible d'utiliser l'iPhone avec des moufles ... Ça, c'est grave !



Tfaçon les 3/4 de ces gadjets ne sont quasiment pas adaptés aux personnes handicapés


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cela nous fait une belle jambe, si la plupart des gens ne pourra pas se le payer.
> Je pense que dans un premier temps, le prix de ce t&#233;l&#233;phone restera &#233;lev&#233;, puis redescendra peu &#224; peu &#224; des tarifs plus accessibles, avec diff&#233;rentes d&#233;clinaisons.





l'ipod etait sorti et franchement il etait ( il est encore ?) cher.....et meme, tous le gamins (et meme le plus vieux  ) en voulaient 1 et a la premiere occasion on se le faisait offrir .....c'est comme cela que un ipod a debarqu&#233;e chez moi , ma fille en voulait 1 :" il est genial , tous mes copains il l'ont"

mon ipod rose je ne me suis jamais servie , l'homme a decid&#233; de la recuperer et depuis  il ne le quitte plus .....meme pendant a ses repet il l'emmene ......ne me demand&#233;e pas pourquoi parce que je ne le sais pas   

je suis .....comme diraient certains? geerk ? bref, ce telephone je le veux, c'est mon cadeaux de noel 2006, c'est ce que je lui avait demand&#233;e meme avant de le voir sortir ......il sortira a noel 2007 , voil&#224; sera l'occasion de rajouter des beaux accessoires 

et je ne sera  pas la seule a le recevoir pour noel 2007 , ce telephone est deja sur la bouche de tous et il "finira" comme pour le ipod


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas s'il "finira" comme l'iPod. Mais j'esp&#232;re qu'il finira dans ma poche ...


----------



## Manu (19 Janvier 2007)

Voyons les choses assez simplement :

1 - Partie téléphone : toutes les fonctions (cconférence à plusieurs, recherche contact, etc) se font plus simplement sur l'iPhone que sur d'autres.

2 - Partie musique : C'est un ipod.

3 - Partie web : c'est safari, et la navigation me semble plus simple que sur d'autres mobiles.

4 - Partie mail :  Envoyer un mail avec photo etc est tellement plus simple.

5 - Partie vidéo : C'est un iPod vidéo avec un écran plus large.

6 - partie Map : Nettement plus simple que sur d'autres.

Cela veut dire quoi?

Si on lui enlève la partie téléphonie, on se trouve devant un ipod qui est plus desgn que l'iPod video actuel avec une capacite d'un nano. Quel serait son prix?

Si on lui enlève la partie musique, on se trouve devant un téléphone mobile de grande classe. Quel serait son prix?

Alors vous pensez toujours que l'iphone est trop cher?


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> l'ipod etait sorti et franchement il etait ( il est encore ?) cher.....et meme, tous le gamins (et meme le plus vieux  ) en voulaient 1 et a la premiere occasion on se le faisait offrir .....c'est comme cela que un ipod a debarquée chez moi , ma fille en voulait 1 :" il est genial , tous mes copains il l'ont"
> 
> mon ipod rose je ne me suis jamais servie , l'homme a decidé de la recuperer et depuis  il ne le quitte plus .....meme pendant a ses repet il l'emmene ......ne me demandée pas pourquoi parce que je ne le sais pas
> 
> ...



:mouais: Ben arrivé à ce point là, et comme le disait très justement un certain chanteur:

"Je prie les choses et les choses m'ont pris
				Elles me posent, elles me donnent un prix
				Je prie les choses, elles comblent ma vie
				C'est plus 'je pense' mais 'j'ai' donc je suis"


----------



## barth_polux (19 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Voyons les choses assez simplement :
> 
> 1 - Partie téléphone : toutes les fonctions (cconférence à plusieurs, recherche contact, etc) se font plus simplement sur l'iPhone que sur d'autres.
> 
> ...



+1 

C'est ce que j'essaie de dire depuis tous a leur.... Explication, simple et precise.



Sinon pour un mini test par un monsieur qui a eu la chance de tester la béte pendant 45 min.
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-13561-j-ai-teste-l-iphone


----------



## Manu (19 Janvier 2007)

L'interface de l'iPhone d&#233;taill&#233;e par un expert des interfaces graphiques et qui jadis travailla sur l'interface du ...  Macintosh.

c'est ici


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si vous avez entendu parler de l'OpenMoko, un smartphone dont tou les logiciel seraient libres, mais en tout cas il semblerait que ce soit un sacré concurent de notre iPhone.

Photo
Comparaison avec l'iPhone

Décidément... Il semblerait que ce soit la mode.
Celui-ci à l'avantage d'avoir le gps, mais pas de wifi.
Un compagnon pour WarDriver ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Voyons les choses assez simplement :
> 
> 1 - Partie téléphone : toutes les fonctions (cconférence à plusieurs, recherche contact, etc) se font plus simplement sur l'iPhone que sur d'autres.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que pour les fonctionnalitée embarquées dans l'appareil, il n'est pas cher. Du moins c'est mon avis.
Mais tout de même, je trouve que 499$ ou 599$, que ce soit un super-gsm-pda-ipod ou n'importe quoi, c'est une sacrée somme que l'on sens sortir de son compte en banque.
Surtout pour les étudiants


----------



## saturnin (19 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez entendu parler de l'OpenMoko, un smartphone dont tou les logiciel seraient libres, mais en tout cas il semblerait que ce soit un sacré concurent de notre iPhone.
> 
> Photo
> Comparaison avec l'iPhone
> ...



Il est super beau.
Distribué en france?


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Il est super beau.
> Distribué en france?



Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'en ai lu (pas encore eu le temps de vraiment me plonger dans les comparaisons) il serait commercialisé durant le mois de février. Pour le moment c'est tout ce que je sais quand à sa distribution. Le mois de février nous en dira plus.
Mais personellement je le trouve très chouette aussi.
Il faudra voir son prix aussi.

L'avantage est qu'il n'y aura pas d'os ni de logiciel à payer. Directement ça risque de faire moins cher.
De plus vu que Mac Os est "Unix Based", je suppose que la compatibilité ne devrait pas être trop dur ni trop lente à venir.


----------



## saturnin (19 Janvier 2007)

Bah c'est surtout que selon le prix, vu que je dois changer le mien de toute fa&#231;on bientot, en attendant l'iphone... pourquoi pas?
Maintenant si il fait 200 euros non non.


----------



## Yggdrasill (19 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Bah c'est surtout que selon le prix, vu que je dois changer le mien de toute fa&#231;on bientot, en attendant l'iphone... pourquoi pas?



Peut-&#234;tre pas que en attendant l'iPhone... Le concept me plais bien. Il est juste un tout petit peu plus gros/large/epais que l'iPhone, l'&#233;cran un micropoil plus petit, mais il me semble vraiment pas mal.

Dommage que Steeve soit le seul &#224; faire des keynote de ce genre, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; bien une pr&#233;sentation comme la MacWorld pour l'OpenMoko.

Il ne reste plus qu'a esp&#233;rer une conf&#233;rence dessus au Fosdem ! Car j'en serais.


EDIT : 

Selon la comparaison entre l'iPhone et l'openMoko, il serait disponible pour 350$, sans abonnement.
La distribution serait mondiale en f&#233;vrier.

La batterie est interchangeable, et un lecteur de carte SD est pr&#233;sent.
Cette version est &#224; mon avis encore un peu trop juste que pour rivaliser avec l'iPhone, m&#234;me si il semble d&#233;j&#224; pas mal et tr&#232;s complet. Je me r&#233;jouis de voir la seconde "release".

Les sources de l'os sont d&#233;j&#224; disponibles.


----------



## fpoil (20 Janvier 2007)

Manu a dit:


> L'interface de l'iPhone détaillée par un expert des interfaces graphiques et qui jadis travailla sur l'interface du ...  Macintosh.
> 
> c'est ici



excellent article, à lire absolument et la conclusion ... magnifique :

iPhone is glorious, and it is only the beginning.


----------



## chnoub (20 Janvier 2007)

compar&#233; a ca, ca, ou ca, par exemple, je prefere largement l iphone... c est vrai j avoue, je ne pense pas ecrire une these avec une version de word mobile ... ;-)


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2007)

chnoub a dit:


> comparé a ca, ca, ou ca, par exemple, je prefere largement l iphone... c est vrai j avoue, je ne pense pas ecrire une these avec une version de word mobile ... ;-)



Oui, mais, pour le moment, l'iPhone n'est pas un smartphone, en particulier à cause de caractère "fermé". Donc le comparer à ces outils me paraît difficile.
L'iPhone paraît manifestement avoir trouvé son [futur] public, mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit superposable à celui des smartphones. Ça n'enlève rien au caractère superbe de l'iPhone, mais voilà, il n'est pas du tout fait pour les gens qui ont besoin d'un smartphone pour bosser. Comme on ne peut avoir qu'un téléphone par abonnement et qu'on n'a pas forcément envie d'être lesté comme un scaphandrier, le choix est vite fait. 
Je viens donc de prendre cet hp pour remplacer mon tréo viellissant. D'accord, c'est pas très beau, et il faut une batterie en réserve, mais pour trouver l'appartement de madame Michu, verifier sur le vidal embarqué que je ne vais pas la tuer (enfin pas tout de suite), récupérer mes mails et mes fax (éventuellement en profitant d'un des hotspot de mon quatier), et ben c'est efficace.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous avez entendu parler de l'OpenMoko, un smartphone dont tou les logiciel seraient libres, mais en tout cas il semblerait que ce soit un sacr&#233; concurent de notre iPhone.
> 
> Photo
> Comparaison avec l'iPhone
> ...


L'id&#233;e d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone n'utilisant que des logiciels libres est int&#233;ressante.  Et &#231;a fera un concurrent de plus pour Windows Mobile (Steve Ballmer n'a pas fini d'&#233;ructer ). 
Mais vu les caract&#233;ristiques techniques de l'engin, je pense qu'il sera plus le concurrent d'un iPhone "nano" que de celui qui vient de sortir.  



chnoub a dit:


> compar&#233; a ca, ca, ou ca, par exemple, je prefere largement l iphone... c est vrai j avoue, je ne pense pas ecrire une these avec une version de word mobile ... ;-)


+ 1 000 000


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

l'iPhone est un smartphone vendu au même prix que les autres smartphones. Mais avec des capacités supplémentaires.

Pour revenir sur ce sacré GPS avec TMC en prime !!!!!

NON, il n'y a pas besoin d'un hardware spécial pour faire de la navigation GPS, via bluetooth on peut connecter n'importe quel récepteur gps, qu'il soit sirf2 ou 3, Global locate... Après le logiciel de nav utilisé (il y en a plus de 20) reste le choix de l'utilisateur. Le TMC n'a aucun intérêt pour ce type de produit "connecté", on récupère l'info via la data (fait par TOMTOM sur ses versions mobiles).

Regardez la signature de princess Tatav, c'est le iPhone:
superPDA (musique, photo, agenda, internet...)
Téléphone

En fait au vu de ses caractéristiques, il est pas si chère. Après dire qu'on peut-veut pas investir dans le biniou, c'est chacun qui voit. Mais n'oublions pas de comparer à périmètre égal.

tite question: parmi les utilisateurs de smartphone, combien ont une 2° batterie chargée en permanence? juste comme ça


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Janvier 2007)

Il me semble qu'il ne sert à rien d'ergoter sur le hard de l"iphone:
- celui ci va évoluer d'ici la mise sur le marché en Europe
- il est toujours soumis, à bréve échéance, à changements et amélioration

Cela me fait penser à ceux qui disaient, à la sortie du premier Mac "mais il a que 256 Ko, mais l'écran est trop petit ect..." 

On perd de vue l'essentiel: le soft!
Apple a mis au point un npouveau systéme d'exploitation qui surpasse tout ce qui existe, destiné à des appareils qui se vendent par millions chaque année. En quelques années, il se pourrait bien qu'apple licencie ce systéme qui se retrouvera installé par défaut sur de nombreux appareils "iphone like".
Pour l'instant, il suffit de voir comment va réagir le marché.

Certes, l'iphone est cher, mais personne n'est obligé de l'acheter....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> En quelques ann&#233;es, il se pourrait bien qu'apple licencie ce syst&#233;me qui se retrouvera install&#233; par d&#233;faut sur de nombreux appareils "iphone like".


Ca, je ne crois pas que ce soit pr&#232;s d'arriver.


----------



## Manu (20 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> je trouve que 499$ ou 599$, que ce soit un super-gsm-pda-ipod ou n'importe quoi, c'est une sacrée somme que l'on sens sortir de son compte en banque.
> Surtout pour les étudiants



Tu as douze mois pour ecoomiser. 

Sérieusement, ce que je voulais surtout souligner c'est que les technologies de l'iPhone permettent de penser que les prochains modèles moins chers du mobile d'Apple seront de la même facture et bien plus interessants que ceux des concurrents.

Moi je suis ebahi que 5 ans après la sortie de l'iPod, aucun concurrent n'ait pensé à lancer un  lecteur MP3 au design pince comme le dernier shuffle qui a litéralement rafflé la mise dans les modèles de balladeurs de cette gamme de prix. Avec l'iPod Apple a véritablement tout verouillé. Et cela uniquement par la qualité de ce qu'il propose.

On peut donc penser que ce pourrait être le cas pour les mobiles. d'autant que les critiques que l'on fait à l'iPhone ne sont pas du tout insurmontables par Apple. D'ailleurs si beaucoup de gens critiquent l'iPhone c'est parce qu'il ne leur est pas indifférent.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

Je trouve que les critiques faites sur l'iPhone sont plut&#244;t cool, si on les compare &#224; celles faites &#224; l'iPod en 2001.


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

De toutes façons, maintenant que l'Iphone a été montré, il va y avoir de la pompe grave chez les concurents, ca va arriver dans les mois avenir....


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je trouve que les critiques faites sur l'iPhone sont plutôt cool, si on les compare à celles faites à l'iPod en 2001.



Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas grand chose à critiquer une fois qu'on a admis que c'est une nouvelle catégorie de téléphone et qu'on y recherche pas ce qu'on veut d'un smartphone (en particulier haut de gamme).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas grand chose à critiquer une fois qu'on a admis que c'est une nouvelle catégorie de téléphone et qu'on y recherche pas ce qu'on veut d'un smartphone (en particulier haut de gamme).


Faut pas exag&#233;rer non plus


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Janvier 2007)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais, pour le moment, l'iPhone n'est pas un smartphone, en particulier à cause de caractère "fermé". Donc le comparer à ces outils me paraît difficile.



Je ne parle que pour moi, mais sauf mauvaises critiques d'utilisateurs ricains ou bug à sa sortie, il va remplacer mon tréo.
Et sauf le gps, il y a largement assez de chose pour travailler. Les fichiers excel je préfère les ouvrir sur mon PB.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Je ne parle que pour moi, mais sauf mauvaises critiques d'utilisateurs ricains ou bug à sa sortie, il va remplacer mon tréo.
> Et sauf le gps, il y a largement assez de chose pour travailler. Les fichiers excel je préfère les ouvrir sur mon PB.
> 
> A bientôt
> ...



C'est exactement ça : il y a des utilisateurs qui ont le choix et peuvent ne pas avoir besoin d'applications spécifiques, l'iPhone sera un vrai bonheur. D'autres n'ont pas le choix.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tite question: parmi les utilisateurs de smartphone, combien ont une 2° batterie chargée en permanence? juste comme ça



encore un'autre petite : 
combien d'autres smarto ont un capteur de luminosité pour économiser l'énergie de la batterie ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> encore un'autre petite :
> combien d'autres smarto ont un capteur de luminosité pour économiser l'énergie de la batterie ?



En même temps pour ce que ça sert...
Je veux dire par la que c'est vrai c'est un plus, mais en y réfléchissant c'est un peu m'importe quoi... Au lieu de se casser la tête dans des gadget inutiles, ils feraient mieux de mettre une meilleure batterie dedans !


----------



## choumesse (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors moi je viens de voir le macworld en téléchargeant le podcast, et donc la présentation de l'iPhone. (bon je sui un peu en retard)

Bon moi ce que je pense, c'est que ça fait plus gadget qu'autre chose et qu'en avoir un, c'est pour vraiment se la pété. Ca n'empeche pas que j'en veux un quand meme  . Bref j'attendrai quand meme pr m'en acheté un (surtout k'en tant k'étudiant, c dur d'avoir lé fon nécessaire). Et j'aten de pr savoir s'ils en feront avec une + gde mémoire, et savoir par rapport a l'autonomie, car lé chifre sont bien bo, mais après est-ce que la pratique suit????

Mais il faut reconnaitre kan meme que technologiquement, c'est vraiment un truc de ouf. Tt tactile dans un truc qui tient dans la poche, c'est vraimen impressionant ce que lé gars d'apple nous on fait.

Tout ça pour dire qu'apple est vraiment très loin devant la concurrence.


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> En même temps pour ce que ça sert...
> Je veux dire par la que c'est vrai c'est un plus, mais en y réfléchissant c'est un peu m'importe quoi... Au lieu de se casser la tête dans des gadget inutiles, ils feraient mieux de mettre une meilleure batterie dedans !


Et plus de poids  :hein:


----------



## barth_polux (21 Janvier 2007)

Moi je pense qu'un truc qui serais sympa, c'est un voicesms, c'est a dire quelque chose qui lit vos sms quand vous les recevez avec différentes voix, selon si c'est une fille ou un garcon qui vous envoie le sms. 
C'est sur, j'ai pensé aux frappe des mots a la "sms", il suffirais d'enregistré le raccourci du mots dans celui du mot complet. Par exemble, il est écrit "pcq......." sur le sms, ah ba pour se mot on enregistre "parce que" et la voix dira "parce que" et non "pcq"......
En tous cas moi j'aimerais bien, même si ca sera long et fastidieu de mettre plein de mot.... Mais apple pour en enregistré deja quelques un d'office.


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et plus de poids  :hein:



En même temps plus de poids et plus d'autonomie... Je prend les qq grammes en plus !
Pcq bon la l'autonomie me parait ridicule !
Dans le cas ou je m'acheterais un iPhone, ce serait aussi pour me servir de ses fonctions multimédia, je ne tiens pas à devoir me dire "Ah ben non, l'heure de bus du retour se fera sans musique car sinon je ne saurais même plus recevoir de sms".
C'est bien beau d'avoir un appareil qui fait tout excepté le café et la pizza, mais si lorsqu'on profite pleinement de la bête on à 2h d'autonomie cela fait réfléchir à deux fois avant de l'acheter... Payer 500$ pour avoir un truc inutilisable par manque de batterie ça me ferais râler !


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Janvier 2007)

5h de vid&#233;os,
16h de musique,
&#231;a doit bien faire 6-7h de communication 


franchement c'est dans la moyenne haute des t&#233;l&#233;phones


----------



## Yggdrasill (22 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> 5h de vidéos,
> 16h de musique,
> ça doit bien faire 6-7h de communication
> 
> ...



Oui, mais il ne faut pas comparer l'iPhone à un téléphone au niveau de la batterie je pense. Il se veux à la fois iPod et gsm, la batterie doit tenir en conséquence.
Je recharge mon gsm tout les 4-5 jours et pour mon iPod, toute les semaines.
J'attend donc d'un gsm capable de remplacer les 2 de ne pas devoir le recharger tout les jours. A la limite tout les 3-4 jours je ne dis pas, mais moins....


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Janvier 2007)

Pour les probl&#232;mes de batterie, il suffira de bien "placer" sa base.
Pour mon tr&#233;o, le support voiture qui fait office de chargeur me suffit avec deux petits trajets aller retour, et sauf en vacances, jamais besoin du chargeur.
Pour le iphone, s'il passe toutes les nuits sur sa base, ou la journ&#233;e, les probl&#232;mes de chargement devrait &#234;tre rares.
Apr&#232;s je suis peut &#234;tre chanceux, mais pour nos 2 ipod jamais de probl&#232;me de batterie. 

Par contre je suis dans la cat&#233;gorie que citait "Bigdidou", j'ai 2 batteries charg&#233;es pour mon PB. Si on veux pouvoir travailler de fa&#231;on nomade, c'est obligatoire pour tenir quelques heures.

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Pour les probl&#232;mes de batterie, il suffira de bien "placer" sa base.
> Pour mon tr&#233;o, le support voiture qui fait office de chargeur me suffit avec deux petits trajets aller retour, et sauf en vacances, jamais besoin du chargeur.
> Pour le iphone, s'il passe toutes les nuits sur sa base, ou la journ&#233;e, les probl&#232;mes de chargement devrait &#234;tre rares.
> 
> ...



Oui, mais tu n'es jamais &#224; l'abri des probl&#232;mes. 
Prenons l'exemple des professions qui travaillent aussi par astreintes. Ce peut &#234;tre les professions m&#233;dicales, mais aussi des ing&#233;nieurs ou des techniciens de maintenance etc... Pour &#234;tre certain d'avoir un t&#233;l&#233;phone fonctionnel 24h voire 48h d'affil&#233;e, il faut que tu penses &#224; le recharger &#224; bloc la veille, puis &#224; la fin de l'astreinte, pour pouvoir l'utiliser aussi apr&#232;s l'astreinte.
Moi, &#231;a m'est arriv&#233; plus d'une fois d'oublier de mettre mon t&#233;l&#233;phone en recharge (d'accord, tout le monde n'a pas un cerveau de souris) ou de ne pas me rendre compte que le chargeur n'&#233;tait pas branch&#233;. Par ailleurs tu peux toujours avoir &#224; remplacer un confr&#232;re/coll&#232;gue &#224; la vol&#233;e (difficile de refuser parce que ton t&#233;l&#233;phone est &#224; moiti&#233; charg&#233;...).
D'o&#249; le caract&#232;re vital de la batterie de rechange toujours pr&#234;te, au cas o&#249;...


----------



## Ordha (22 Janvier 2007)

Désolée si cette image (vue sur LogicielMac.com) a déjà été postée ici mais je ne résiste pas


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (22 Janvier 2007)

Je ne comprends pas trop votre problème lié à la batterie.

Avez vous tous 2 batteries pour vos téléphones ? Je n'en suis qu'à mon 3 portables, c'est dire si je les garde, et pourtant je n'ai qu'une batterie.
Si le iphone à des problèmes pendant la garantie, il sera changé par Apple, et si c'est après il me semble que certaines sociétés proposent de changer la batterie des ipod, non ?

Alors oui ce serait plus facile à vivre d'avoir une batterie amovible, mais ce n'est pas un si gros problème si elle ne l'est pas.
Si pour l'intégration de tous les composants cela est plus simple pour eux sans ouverture, je les comprends. Il y a quelques problèmes pour les batteries des ipod, mais sur le nombre cela reste dans les normes acceptables.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2007)

Ma critique concernant la batterie est que l'utilisation audio/video peut nuire &#224; l'utilisation 't&#233;l&#233;phone' sauf si on y prend garde : d'o&#249; l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'avoir un petit quelque chose pour g&#233;rer cela plus ais&#233;ment.

Quant &#224; l'acc&#232;s &#224; la batterie, cela me para&#238;t important car j'ai d&#233;j&#224; d&#251; changer deux fois de batterie sur mes Sony/Ericsson. Et cela m'a pris 20" sur ces t&#233;l&#233;phones  Devoir renvoyer son t&#233;l&#233;phone pour cela para&#238;t aberrant. Donc Apple va en tenir compte d'ici juin


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ma critique concernant la batterie est que l'utilisation audio/video peut nuire à l'utilisation 'téléphone' sauf si on y prend garde : d'où l'intérêt d'avoir un petit quelque chose pour gérer cela plus aisément.
> 
> Quant à l'accès à la batterie, cela me paraît important car j'ai déjà dû changer deux fois de batterie sur mes Sony/Ericsson. Et cela m'a pris 20" sur ces téléphones  Devoir renvoyer son téléphone pour cela paraît aberrant. Donc Apple va en tenir compte d'ici juin



Bien d'accord avec toi, en branchant une batterie de tracteur ça devrait le faire... 

Mais il vrai qu'une batterie de grande autonomie et facile à changer sera la bienvenue...


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ma critique concernant la batterie est que l'utilisation audio/video peut nuire à l'utilisation 'téléphone' sauf si on y prend garde : d'où l'intérêt d'avoir un petit quelque chose pour gérer cela plus aisément.
> 
> Quant à l'accès à la batterie, cela me paraît important car j'ai déjà dû changer deux fois de batterie sur mes Sony/Ericsson. Et cela m'a pris 20" sur ces téléphones  Devoir renvoyer son téléphone pour cela paraît aberrant.
> 
> *Donc Apple va en tenir compte d'ici juin*



 ça c'est de l'optimisme


----------



## barth_polux (22 Janvier 2007)

Trés trés bon article sur la fermeture du systéme de l'iphone:
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/en_passant/en_passant_123889_1.shtml


----------



## guillaumzed (23 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai pas le temps de lire toutes les pages de ce fil donc je ne sais pas si vous en parlez, mais vous avez vu cette incroyable allocution de Steve (rahh quel Génie !) présentant le Iphone ?? 

http://www.tuaw.com/category/macworld/


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Janvier 2007)

L'iPhone peut servir &#224; &#233;viter la honte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2007)

L'iPhone en octobre en Europe ?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (24 Janvier 2007)

Ce Fil S'essoufle.....

Vivement le mois de juin!


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Ce Fil S'essoufle.....
> 
> Vivement le mois de juin!


Belle intervention constructive, 

sinon Orange para&#238;t enthousiaste avec l'iPhone


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2007)

Cela m'arrangerait  mais, pour autant j'aimerais &#233;viter le logo orangeasse sur mon bel iPhone tout neuf que le premier qui me le raye, je lui donne l'estrapade.

On dirait bien que les craintes concernant la capacit&#233; d'Apple &#224; discuter avec les op&#233;rateurs &#233;taient trop fortes.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

Apple a oblig&#233; Cingular &#224; na pas imposer leur logo,
j'esp&#232;re que ce sera la m&#234;me chose avec Orange, et surtout qu'on n'ait pas les ic&#244;nes Orange :sick: :afraid:


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (24 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Belle intervention constructive,



ça n'avait rien de personnel... je pensais juste au temps où, à peine deux heures sans ouvrir ce fil  qu'on se retrouvait avec 3 pages à lire!


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2007)

tu peux toujours aller sur le fil technique si tu veux, mais attention c'est que technique


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2007)

Mince alors, un fil technique. Il&#233;ou ? [<- ici se niche une r&#233;f&#233;rence ...]

NB. : je pourrais chercher, je sais ...


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2007)

Pas de probl&#232;me mon br&#226;ve monsieur


----------



## barth_polux (24 Janvier 2007)

allé un peu de news sur l'iphone. Un article sur la pensée des différentes société sur le iphone:
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-68711-apple-iphone-industrie-divergent.html


----------



## bobthesponge (24 Janvier 2007)

J'ai la flemme de lire toutes les 51 pages pour voir si le probleme a &#233;t&#233; soulev&#233;
voila les faits, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; Amsterdam lundi et j'ai pris l'avion...l'hotesse (charmante d'ailleurs mais l&#224; on s'&#233;gare) nous demande d'eteindre nos portables (pour pas creer d'interferances) en revanche il m'est toujours possible d'&#233;couter mon ipod sans embeter personne (ni faire s'&#233;craser l'avion ouf!!!)
Mais (voila la question existentielle preparez vous!!) avec l'iphone comment je vais faire parce que si j'ecoute mon ipod (sur l'iphone j'entends) mon telephone (sur l'iphone toujours) marche encore...et je risque de faire ecraser l'avion alors que je veux juste ecouter de la musique...rageant!! est ce que apple a deja prevu le coup en mettant un bouton genre "phone off" 
ou dois-je appeler apple ou steve meme personnelement pour qu'il resolve le probleme (et m'offre un iphone avec abonnement a vie pour me remercier??  ) bref y a peut etre des infos mais j'ai pas lu toutes les pages voila


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Janvier 2007)

bobthesponge a dit:


> J'ai la flemme de lire toutes les 51 pages pour voir si le probleme a été soulevé
> voila les faits, j'ai été à Amsterdam lundi et j'ai pris l'avion...l'hotesse (charmante d'ailleurs mais là on s'égare) nous demande d'eteindre nos portables (pour pas creer d'interferances) en revanche il m'est toujours possible d'écouter mon ipod sans embeter personne (ni faire s'écraser l'avion ouf!!!)
> Mais (voila la question existentielle preparez vous!!) avec l'iphone comment je vais faire parce que si j'ecoute mon ipod (sur l'iphone j'entends) mon telephone (sur l'iphone toujours) marche encore...et je risque de faire ecraser l'avion alors que je veux juste ecouter de la musique...rageant!! est ce que apple a deja prevu le coup en mettant un bouton genre "phone off"
> ou dois-je appeler apple ou steve meme personnelement pour qu'il resolve le probleme (et m'offre un iphone avec abonnement a vie pour me remercier??  ) bref y a peut etre des infos mais j'ai pas lu toutes les pages voila



L'iPhone aura un mode "hors connexion".


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Cela m'arrangerait  mais, pour autant j'aimerais éviter le logo orangeasse sur mon bel iPhone tout neuf que le premier qui me le raye, je lui donne l'estrapade.
> .



des que j'ai vu le post de etudiant69 j'ai immediatement pensée a la meme chose:hein: :hein: 

et......est que on pourra a la place leur faire graver notre prenom ? 





je viens de voir 



barth_polux a dit:


> allé un peu de news sur l'iphone. Un article sur la pensée des différentes société sur le iphone:
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-68711-apple-iphone-industrie-divergent.html



ce qui me derange le plus c'est qu'ils citent souvent le mot "musicphones":
rassurez moi , cet iphone il ne fait pas QUE la musique non ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> et......est que on pourra a la place leur faire graver notre prenom ?


Rhôôooo lovely!!! :love: Je veux! Je veux!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Cela m'arrangerait  mais, pour autant j'aimerais éviter le logo orangeasse sur mon bel iPhone tout neuf que le premier qui me le raye, je lui donne l'estrapade.
> 
> On dirait bien que les craintes concernant la capacité d'Apple à discuter avec les opérateurs étaient trop fortes.


C'est sûr que le logo Orange sur l'iPhone, ça va pas le faire.


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2007)

Je vais directement m'acheter un Zune dans ce cas :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je vais directement m'acheter un Zune dans ce cas :hein:



un Zune d'orange?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

Avant de partir sur des hypoth&#232;ses sur les partenariats qu'Apple pourra engager avec un ou des op&#233;rateurs europ&#233;ens, je suis assez curieux de voir ce que va donner celui avec l'op&#233;rateur am&#233;ricain Cingular, sachant qu'il est difficile, voire impossible de collaborer avec Apple, tant cette derni&#232;re veut tout ma&#238;triser et imposer le produit qui est mis et vendu en collaboration.

HP avec l'iPod, Motorola avec le Rokr ne sont que des exemples parmi d'autres.


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2007)

En angleterre et irlande O2 vends des ipods et des macs, 3G reseau virtuel vends aussi des ipods et macs en irlande, c'est donc un partenariat qui fonctionne d&#233;j&#224;, par contre O2 n'a pas la ma&#238;trise europ&#232;enne comme peut l'avoir vodaphone, c'est l&#224; ou &#231;a va se bagarrer dur


----------



## fpoil (25 Janvier 2007)

De toute fa&#231;con les op&#233;rateurs europ&#233;ens, ils ne doivent pas &#234;tre nombreux :

Vodaphone, Orange et T-online

Je n'en voie pas d'autres ? (je crois qu'il y a autour de 40 op&#233;rateurs en europe)

la bataille va se jouer dans la cour des grands, as usual


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Orange et Vodafone, je les sens bien en tête de liste.
Bien implantés en Europe...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> En angleterre et irlande O2 vends des ipods et des macs, 3G reseau virtuel vends aussi des ipods et macs en irlande, c'est donc un partenariat qui fonctionne d&#233;j&#224;, par contre O2 n'a pas la ma&#238;trise europ&#232;enne comme peut l'avoir vodaphone, c'est l&#224; ou &#231;a va se bagarrer dur



Oui, mais l&#224; on parle d'op&#233;rateurs t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, qui ne sont pas du genre &#224; &#234;tre des b&#233;ni-oui-oui. Par exemple, les portables Vodafone ont certaines fonction brid&#233;es et ce dernier impose son interface rouge. 

Et, justement Vodafone: je me trompe ou &#231;a n'est pas directement un op&#233;rateur t&#233;l&#233;phonique? En Suisse en tout cas il n'est pr&#233;sent que via l'interm&#233;diaire de l'op&#233;rateur Swisscom, qui en poss&#232;de des parts d'ailleurs. Orange est &#233;galement bien implant&#233; en Suisse. Le troisi&#232;me op&#233;rateur mobile  important en Suisse est Sunrise, filiale du danois TDC.

J'imagine que &#231;a va se jouer entre Orange et Swisscom/Vodafone. Pas de bol, je suis chez Sunrise.


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2007)

vodafone est un op&#233;rateur qui gr&#226;ce &#224; sa sant&#233; financi&#232;re au royaume uni rach&#232;te tout ce qu'ils peuvent, ils sont aujourd'hui dans 27 pays 

dans le cas suisse (oui la suisse est un cas  ) vodaphone a achet&#233; 25&#37; de swisscom en 2000  et ils viennent de les revendre en dec 2006
swisscom reste un partenaire privil&#233;gi&#233; de vodaphone surtout pour la 3g (m'&#233;tonne  )


----------



## sylko (25 Janvier 2007)

C'était Swisscom Mobile et non Swisscom.


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2007)

oui tu as raison, ils ont vendu les 25&#37; de part de swisscom mobile &#224; swisscom


----------



## sylko (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> (...)J'imagine que ça va se jouer entre Orange et Swisscom/Vodafone. Pas de bol, je suis chez Sunrise.


 
En parlant d'Orange... WebO, tu vas devoir switcher


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> En parlant d'Orange... WebO, tu vas devoir switcher


 
Bof, j'aime bien l'orange en fait...


----------



## Manu (25 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Avant de partir sur des hypothèses sur les partenariats qu'Apple pourra engager avec un ou des opérateurs européens, je suis assez curieux de voir ce que va donner celui avec l'opérateur américain Cingular, sachant qu'il est difficile, voire impossible de collaborer avec Apple, tant cette dernière veut tout maîtriser et imposer le produit qui est mis et vendu en collaboration.
> 
> HP avec l'iPod, Motorola avec le Rokr ne sont que des exemples parmi d'autres.




A la différence des deux partenaires que tu cites, Cingular fourni une composante très importante, l'infrastructure sans laquelle l'iPhone est réduit à un iPod de luxe sans plus.


----------



## Mondana (25 Janvier 2007)

Je sais plus si vous l'avez vue, mais excellent !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p01RjigiYF0


----------



## Manu (25 Janvier 2007)

Mondana a dit:


> Je sais plus si vous l'avez vue, mais excellent !!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p01RjigiYF0



                       !!!


----------



## NightWalker (25 Janvier 2007)

trop fort...


----------



## fpoil (25 Janvier 2007)

Iwitch Jobs


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

sonnerie de l'iPhone


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (26 Janvier 2007)

peut-être déjà vu ....?

Une application mystère sur l'Iphone...?
http://www.looprumors.com/article.php?iphone-mystery-application,3925947047


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

Mouais, c'est assez capilairement tract&#233;


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me steeve :love: a d'ors et d&#233;j&#224; annonc&#233; qu'il y aura d'autres app d'ici la sortie


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (26 Janvier 2007)

oui mais là ils parlent d'Ichat Mobile....

mais bon, j'en conviens, c'est un peu "capilotracté" TM


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bof, j'aime bien l'orange en fait...


 
Oui, je sais.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Mouais, c'est assez capilairement tracté



bien vu l'expression    
bon de toute façon aucune info ne filtre à propos de l'ipod pour l'instant, attendons donc


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> bien vu l'expression
> bon de toute façon aucune info ne filtre à propos de l'ipod pour l'instant, attendons donc


Je suis all&#233; faire un tour du c&#244;t&#233; de mon avocat, d&#233;sormais on dira capilairement tract&#233;&#8482; :king: :style:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (26 Janvier 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4VieMjZYfI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLo1USJIkgY&amp;NR


Je vous laisse apprécier...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4VieMjZYfI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLo1USJIkgY&amp;NR
> 
> ...



Le comique de répétition sur la première est un peu lourd,
la deuxième par contre...


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

Selon certaines infos, L&#233;opard int&#233;grerait des fonctions secr&#232;tes, qui ne seront accessibles, qu'avec la disponibilit&#233; de l'iPhone en  Juin ...cette fonction comblerait aussi le "trou" dans l'interface de l'iPhone


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (26 Janvier 2007)

c'est l'application myst&#232;re dont parle Looprumors... Ichat Mobile???
c'est ce qu'ils semblent vouloir dire


JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Une application myst&#232;re sur l'Iphone...?
> http://www.looprumors.com/article.php?iphone-mystery-application,3925947047


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Selon certaines infos, L&#233;opard int&#233;grerait des fonctions secr&#232;tes, qui ne seront accessibles, qu'avec la disponibilit&#233; de* l'iPhone en  Juin*]




il a et&#233; annonc&#233;e en fin d'ann&#233;e , puis en octobre, maintenant en juin.....
est que je peux espere l'avoir pour paques ? 



....et dans un jolis paquet evidemment, dans l'oeuf je risque de le .......mordre


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (27 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il a et&#233; annonc&#233;e en fin d'ann&#233;e , puis en octobre, maintenant en juin.....



*oui, en juin...* mais pour les States...
tu devra attendre no&#235;l... ou Halloween si les pr&#233;visions sont bonnes (_Will be available all around Europe till Octobre_) (on offre de cadeaux &#224; halloween...non, mais Steve risque de lancer la mode... et un nouveau march&#233; pour les commer&#231;ants!)


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2007)

Le premier dépôt de brevet en 1985


----------



## Vivid (27 Janvier 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p01RjigiYF0&eurl=


----------



## meskh (27 Janvier 2007)

y'a que les ricains pour en faire des caisses comme &#231;a


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Janvier 2007)

Déjà bu ici : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163473&page=52


Dans le fil sur l'iPhone qui se prête particulièrement bien à cela. x2



:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2007)

C'est un fake, jamais apple serait int&#233;ress&#233; par la t&#233;l&#233;phonie.


----------



## Vivid (27 Janvier 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Déjà bu ici :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163473&page=52
> 
> ...



j'avais pas vu ,


----------



## Vivid (27 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est un fake, jamais apple serait intéressé par la téléphonie.



exact!! je me suis laisser emporter, pourquoi pas une tv, une machine a laver, un WC pour les longues soiree chaude de gastro.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Déjà bu ici :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163473&page=52


et aussi dans le fil des videos sympas
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4146319&postcount=1829


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est un fake, jamais apple serait intéressé par la téléphonie.



think different


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2007)

Plus tôt que prévu ?


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Plus t&#244;t que pr&#233;vu ?



Il n'est toujours pas paru &#224; la fcc notre diable d'iphone non ?
Je ne pense pas que notre ami steve lance la production de masse (humm) sans avoir l'approbation technique de la FCC, le co&#251;t industriel d'une modification sur la cha&#238;ne de fabrication sera prohibitif
D'ou la question, combien de temps entre la d&#233;claration &#224; la fcc et la mise sur le march&#233;


----------



## barth_polux (29 Janvier 2007)

Ahhhh trés bon, la news de la mouette..... ca serait trés bien une sorti pour avril..... Ca nous donnerait quelque chose dans les environ de septembrre pour nous.

Moi y'a quelque chose qui me géne. Je ne comprend vraiment pas la politique d'apple, dans le fait que l'iphone ne soit disponible que sous abonnement. Apple ne gagnerait-il pas mieu a le vendre sans. Il gagnerait plus car il serait pas obliger de donner un pourcentage a l'opérateur, non?


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Ahhhh trés bon, la news de la mouette..... ca serait trés bien une sorti pour avril..... Ca nous donnerait quelque chose dans les environ de septembrre pour nous.
> 
> Moi y'a quelque chose qui me géne. Je ne comprend vraiment pas la politique d'apple, dans le fait que l'iphone ne soit disponible que sous abonnement. Apple ne gagnerait-il pas mieu a le vendre sans. Il gagnerait plus car il serait pas obliger de donner un pourcentage a l'opérateur, non?



Certes mais certaines fonctionalités comme l'accès aléatoire aux messages du répondeur demandent des développements du côté de l'opérateur... entre autre.


----------



## barth_polux (29 Janvier 2007)

oui, mais il n'y a que l'accés aléatoire qui entre en jeux. Seulement, il pourrait vendre le mobile sans cette fonction et lorsque l'opérateur a développé ce concept pour l'iphone, une mise a jour du joujou peut étre effectué et le tour est joué. En plus cela permettrait de vendre le iphone partout dans le monde sans avoir besoin de le sortir d'abord au staes puis ensuite chez nous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2007)

Avec Orange ?


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]64QuJdJmCbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2007)

foxconn ne d&#233;mend pas &#234;tre le fabricant de l'iphone, tiens tiens


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]64QuJdJmCbA[/YOUTUBE]





 


Il était drôlement en avance sur son temps


----------



## naas (29 Janvier 2007)

benh vouis hein !


----------



## fredintosh (29 Janvier 2007)

Un peu trop, m&#234;me, semble-t-il...


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2007)

Les chinois attaquent :mouais: 

Copie d'iPhone serait en préparation






Meizu M8


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Ahhhh trés bon, la news de la mouette..... ca serait trés bien une sorti pour avril..... Ca nous donnerait quelque chose dans les environ de septembrre pour nous.
> 
> Moi y'a quelque chose qui me géne. Je ne comprend vraiment pas la politique d'apple, dans le fait que l'iphone ne soit disponible que sous abonnement. Apple ne gagnerait-il pas mieu a le vendre sans. Il gagnerait plus car il serait pas obliger de donner un pourcentage a l'opérateur, non?




???

les constructeurs ne reversent pas de pourcentages aux opérateurs. A moins que vous ne parliez des remises pour volume, il n'y en a pas. Ces remises sont destinées à tous les acteurs: Carrouf (1° vendeur de phone en France), Dartruc, Orange, SFR, Bouygues...

Les subventions que les opérateurs font sont basées sur un engagement du client. Il ne s'agit pas de vente à perte (cf jugement de 1993) puisque les tribunaux ont estimés qu'un téléphone ne servait à rien sans abonnement et vice versa.

Quant à acheter un téléphone hors abo. ça sera possible comme ça l'est pour les autres téléphones. Quand un phone est en "exclu" chez un opérateur, les grossistes s'arrangent pour importer les mêmes phones à partir de l'étranger quite à désimlocker les phones.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (30 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les chinois attaquent :mouais:
> 
> Copie d'iPhone serait en préparation
> 
> ...



Ca ressemble à un Fake...






le dos de l'appareil et surtout l'incrustation de la marque Meizu ont l'air un peu bâclés... mais pour le reste, il est assez beau l'_Iphone_ en blanc (Steve, let's do it)


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2007)

Sans doute , mais la compagnie Meizu semble avoir lancé le projet ..

Les avocats d'Apple vont pouvoir travailler


----------



## BuGG (30 Janvier 2007)

Un comparatif d&#233;j&#224; ici : http://www.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=4548 
Ca ressemble pas trop&#224; un fake en fait, plutot une bonne id&#233;e


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2007)

Il a une chose de bien ce Meizu c'est la CAM frontale ...


----------



## Mondana (30 Janvier 2007)

Je fais un autre fil car il s'agit,certe de l' Iphone, mais surtout d'une des plus grosses erreurs d'Apple...

Apple a oublier d'inclure les fonctions de telephone dans l'Iphone !!!

http://www.jewishworldreview.com/0107/borowitz013007.php3


Ca va etre la cata...

Edit by webo: c'est loin d'&#234;tre suffisant pour que l'info m&#233;rite un sujet &#224; elle seule.


----------



## huexley (30 Janvier 2007)

pour résumer..

hoax + fud


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2007)

C'&#233;tait suppos&#233; &#234;tre comique, le truc ? Hmmm...

Quant au fake de fake (le Meizu), il est zouli tout plein : reste encore &#224; voir la r&#233;alisation (si jamais cela appara&#238;t). Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que les avocats d'Apple ont &#224; dire. Ou alors cela signifierait que plus aucun fabriquant ne pourra construire un apparail avec un grand &#233;cran et peu (ou pas) de bouton.
Pour l'interface, je ne dis pas, pour le design, &#231;a me para&#238;t difficile.


----------



## Manu (30 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais si on en a parlé dans ce long thread. Le principe de défilement d'une liste sur l'iPhone montre une fois de plus comment Apple est très soucieux du détail. En effet le défilement de la liste est non seulement porportionnelle à la force que l'on met sur le doigt, mais en plus lorsque la fin de la liste est atteinte, il y a un mouvement de rebond. 

Cela n'a l'air de rien mais démontreune fois de plus qu'Apple maitrise les développements d'interface.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'était supposé être comique, le truc ? Hmmm...
> 
> Quant au fake de fake (le Meizu), il est zouli tout plein : reste encore à voir la réalisation (si jamais cela apparaît). Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que les avocats d'Apple ont à dire. Ou alors cela signifierait que plus aucun fabriquant ne pourra construire un apparail avec un grand écran et peu (ou pas) de bouton.
> Pour l'interface, je ne dis pas, pour le design, ça me paraît difficile.


Il ressemble un peu trop à l'iPhone quand même. Donc procès.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

La marge d'Apple sur l'iPhone n'est peut-être pas si importante que certains le pensent.


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2007)

Vers un accord entre Apple et Cisco ?


----------



## naas (1 Février 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on ils sont pas clairs ni l'un ni l'autre sur la propri&#233;t&#233;, donc il vont s'entendre car ni l'un ni l'autre ne peuvent gagner vraiment &#224; un tribunal, tr&#232;s am&#233;ricain en fin de compte


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2007)

Sont fous ces Chinois!


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Sont fous ces Chinois!




Déjà bu ici.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2007)

Un billet sur le blog de TSR.ch, &#224; propos de l'iPhone en Europe (et en Suisse). Et de quel op&#233;rateur pourrait emporter la mise, m&#234;me si tous ne sont pas pr&#234;t &#224; tout pour vendre l'iPhone. Certains utilisent le terme d'"attitude dictatoriale" pour qualifier Apple.

Cela rejoint ce dont je parlais il y a quelques jours.


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un billet sur le blog de TSR.ch, à propos de l'iPhone en Europe (et en Suisse). Et de quel opérateur pourrait emporter la mise, même si tous ne sont pas prêt à tout pour vendre l'iPhone. Certains parlent utilise le terme d'"attitude dictatoriale" pour qualifier Apple.
> 
> Cela rejoint ce dont je parlais il y a quelques jours.



De la caguade...

Que des suppositions. Avec iTunes Music Store, Apple a réussi de bonnes négociations avec les majors et les producteurs de films. Pourquoi n'en serait-il pas de même avec la téléphonie.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> De la caguade...
> 
> Que des suppositions. Avec iTunes Music Store, Apple a réussi de bonnes négociations avec les majors et les producteurs de films. Pourquoi n'en serait-il pas de même avec la téléphonie.


 
Parce que justement, le monde de la téléphonie n'est pas celui de la musique. Apple a réussi dans le second, et j'espère que l'avenir te donneras raison.

Mais sachant que les opérateurs téléphoniques ne sont pas forcément faciles à manier et à convaincre, je suis plus nuancé. Apple sera pour eux un fabricant de téléphone comme un autre. Même si pour nous ça n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parce que justement, le monde de la téléphonie n'est pas celui de la musique. Apple a réussi dans le second, et j'espère que l'avenir te donneras raison.
> 
> Mais sachant que les opérateurs téléphoniques ne sont pas forcément faciles à manier et à convaincre, je suis plus nuancé. Apple sera pour eux un fabricant de téléphone comme un autre. Même si pour nous ça n'est pas le cas.



c'est tout simplement économique. tous les opérateurs ont dans leur portail une offre de téléchargement, ils voient d'un mauvais oeil iTunes. ce d'autant plus que iTunes ne permet pas le téléchargement via les réseaux mobiles...

Autre soucis: que ce soit Orange ou Vodafone, il est impératif d'adopter la charte graphique des opérateurs pour être référencé:rose:  j'imagine (ou plutot je ne veux pas) l'iPhone avec l'interface vodafone live ou orange world:mouais: :hein: 

Enfin, les opérateurs ne veulent pas subir les caprices des divas, n'oublions pas que les stars c'est eux (les opérateurs), les fabricants ne sont que des faire valoir juste bons à livrer les commandes passées. Ils cherchent des alternatives pour négocier au mieux (SPV chez Orange) et minimiser le poids des marques (d'où le logo orange et sa joyeuse interface)

Sans parler des budgets pub qu'il faut cracher... des budgets animations, promotions... de la garantie de reprise, des pénalités diverses... Oui, vendre aux opérateurs n'est pas une partie de plaisir, plutôt le parcours du combattant.

Dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## EricKvD (2 Février 2007)

Salut à tous.

iCreate parle de l'iPhone dans son dernier numéro. Avec une belle couverture en plus.

http://www.icreate.fr/


----------



## sylko (2 Février 2007)

Les op&#233;rateurs font, pour l'instant, la pluie et le beau temps. Mais l'arriv&#233;e du WiFi et bient&#244;t du Wimax va bouleverser la donne.
La multiplication des bornes va changer tout &#231;a. J'en suis persuad&#233;.
Le r&#233;seau FON s'&#233;tend chaque jour, un peu plus. Il est &#233;vident qu'&#224; moyen terme, ce sera le plus gros concurrent des op&#233;rateurs.


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

yes !
wifi pour la ville est les grands axes.
gsm pour la rase campagne :ccol:


----------



## Manu (2 Février 2007)

Ce qui me rassure dans cet iPhone, c'est de voir que Apple en entrant dans ce monde quelque peu inconnu, propose un produit de très bonne qualité. Ce qui montre qu'il peut jouer un role important et non comme un figurant de plus.

Les critiques qui lui sont faites sont minimes et pas du tout insurmontables. Et surtout, l'iPhone montre que OS X est un OS très bien conçu et abouti et que sa version mobile écrase à plate couture celle de Windows que l'on retrouve depuis pas mal de temps sur d'autres smartphones.


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2007)

J'aime bien ton optimisme 

 Qualit&#233; : Avant d'en juger, il faudra en avoir un v&#233;ritable en main, le tester &#224; l'usage et voir ce que &#231;a donne. Il pr&#233;sente bien, c'est s&#251;r. Mais il est surtout tr&#232;s bien pr&#233;sent&#233; ... Encore une fois, il faut consid&#233;rer l'iPhone comme un produit &#224; venir, non croire sur parole ce que Messieurs Shiller et Jobs nous ont montr&#233; : c'est du teasing, pas du concret. Un peu comme la bande-annonce d'un film, disons. Il est clair que Jobs vend bien son concept.
 Critiques : Je ne suis pas certain qu'elles soient minimes mais je suis d'accord qu'elles sont largement surmontables. _A contrario_ je crains fort qu'elles ne soient pas (toutes) surmont&#233;es, entre autres &#224; cause de la capacit&#233; d'Apple &#224; d&#233;cider ce qui lui convient et ce qui ne lui convient pas [genre : je ferme compl&#232;tement la bo&#238;te]
Ouinedoze : C'est s&#251;r qu'avoir Ouinedoze sur un PDA/Smartphone ne m'a jamais ravi. De l&#224; &#224; dire, avant m&#234;me que de l'avoir essay&#233;, que OS X _est_ sup&#233;rieur &#224; OuineMobile, je ne m'avancerais pas trop. En d&#233;pit de son interface [que je n'aime pas], les fonctions de t&#233;l&#233;phonies, de commnication (BT, Ouifi ?), messagerie etc. sont peut-&#234;tre mieux ma&#238;tris&#233;es par un acteur de longue date que par un nouveau venu.
Donc il faut se raisonner un peu. Si j'ai la chance de pouvoir l'avoir par mon boulot, je prendrai un iPhone d&#232;s que possible : en attendant je m'&#233;merveille et le _geek_ en moi fr&#233;tille mais je me garde bien des jugements _d&#233;finitifs_ sur la sup&#233;riorit&#233; de l'objet.


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

her&#233;tique


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2007)

Bah ! Comme ath&#233;e, dans les guerres de religion, tout le monde vous d&#233;teste ...
En l'occurrence je dirais simplement : enthousiaste, mais raisonnable.
[histoire de plagier le commissaire Wenceslas Vorobe&#239;tchik].


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2007)

iTunes Store sur iPhone ?
Par contre, pour le coup, il vaudra peut-être mieux avoir la 3G.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> iTunes Store sur iPhone ?
> Par contre, pour le coup, il vaudra peut-être mieux avoir la 3G.



... et sur iPod : ça serait un gros coup pour Apple. En effet, les ventes de musiques sur iTunes Store via l'iPod serait complètement bénéfiques, et trouveraient tout à fait leur place dans un appareil comme l'iPod ou le futur iPhone par exemple.


----------



## barth_polux (2 Février 2007)

je croi que cette video est deja bu, plusieurs fois, mais on s'en lasse pas de la voir.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgW7or1TuFk&eurl=

Juste un truc, si on remarque on ne voit pas la présentation pour les sms, cela veut-il dire que c'est fastidieu a l'utilisation? d'ailleur je n'ai pas compris le systéme de bulle a la ichat pour les sms....


----------



## naas (2 Février 2007)

le principe du sms &#224; la sauce ichat c'est que tu gardes l'historique de la discussion


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> le principe du sms à la sauce ichat c'est que tu gardes l'historique de la discussion




C'est pas mal, même si c'est pas forcèment d'une grande utilité  : on ne s'échange rarement que 20 sms sur un même sujet.


----------



## barth_polux (3 Février 2007)

c'est clair que le but d'un texto c'est d'écrire un truc sur le moment précis et pas faire un débat... pour ca il y a l'appel. Donc moi je trouve la facon ichat inutile. mais bon, j'espére qu'il nous prépare des surprises pour la partie sms car nous en europe on utilise beaucoup se service.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Février 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> c'est clair que le but d'un texto c'est d'écrire un truc sur le moment précis et pas faire un débat... pour ca il y a l'appel. Donc moi je trouve la facon ichat inutile. mais bon, j'espére qu'il nous prépare des surprises pour la partie sms car nous en europe on utilise beaucoup se service.



Tu sais sur un tréo où c'est déjà classé façon bulle et conversation, c'est assez souvent utile. Après pour les sms du genre : "t f qoi"  "t ou" "ciné" .. c'est sûr un peut moins.



			
				Bompi a dit:
			
		

> Donc il faut se raisonner un peu. Si j'ai la chance de pouvoir l'avoir par mon boulot, je prendrai un iPhone dès que possible : en attendant je m'émerveille et le geek en moi frétille mais je me garde bien des jugements définitifs sur la supériorité de l'objet.



Exactement pareil, sauf que c'est moi qui décide ce qu'il me faut pour mon boulot  ça aide.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## kertruc (5 Février 2007)

&#199;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; &#231;a ?


----------



## EricKvD (6 Février 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Ça a déjà été donné ça ?


Oui, il me semble que c'est déjà passé. En plus, c'est un décompte pour les USA ... Qui en fait un pour l'Europe ? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Février 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Oui, il me semble que c'est déjà passé. En plus, c'est un décompte pour les USA ... Qui en fait un pour l'Europe ? :rateau:


 

Un petit Widget par exemple ?   Je vais voir ce que je peux faire...  
Encore faut-il avoir une date précise...


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

demande de confidentialité à la FCC


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Février 2007)

Dat&#233; du 12 octobre 

J'ai l'impression que Steve nous a un petit peu menti


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que Steve nous a un petit peu menti



A quelle sujet ?


----------



## naas (7 Février 2007)

bien la mouette, je savais bien que cela allais sortir un jour, ces gens de la fss sont bavards des fois 
sinon un article sur le multi touch de l'ecran, tehcnologie qui permet de prendre en compte un touch&#233; multiple sur l'&#233;cran


----------



## naas (7 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QOVRgVPrGlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> vidéo


A quand le livre "Le Jobs pour les nuls" pour apprendre à parler comme Steve.


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2007)

iSoftPhone


----------



## Manu (7 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un a-t-il remarqué que dans l'iphone non seulment la vitesse de défilement d'une liste est proportionnelle à la force avec laquelle on fait le geste du doigt. Mais en plus lorsque la fin de la list est atteinte, il y a un effet de rebond qui rend le défilement très réaliste. C'est sur ce genre de détail qu'Apple fait la différence avec les autres. Une vraie 'user experience' comme ils le disent.

D'autre part quand un appel arrive pendant qu'on écoute de la musique, le volume diminue avant la prise de l'appel, et à la fin de la conversation, ré-augmente progressivement jusqu'à son niveau initial.


----------



## naas (7 Février 2007)

exact c'ets le niveau de finition qui est sympa chez apple, en fait ils analysent le comportement humain et arrivent &#224; reproduire les gestes et mouvement les plus proches de l'&#234;tre humain, bref de l'ergonomie.

et pour le niveau sonore voir b&o


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Février 2007)

Il y'a aussi Nintendo 






> Alors que Nokia, le numéro 1 de la téléphonie mobile, s'est essayé depuis quelques années au monde des jeux vidéo avec ses N-Gage, c'est Nintendo qui a également envisagé depuis 2001 de se lancer dans le monde des mobiles. En effet, il apparaît que depuis maintenant près de six ans, Nintendo Co., Ltd. a publié différents brevets sous l'appellation : « appareil électronique ayant des fonctions de jeu et de téléphonie ».
> 
> Rendus publics depuis le 26 juin dernier, ces brevets mettent en avant l'utilisation d'un téléphone mobile classique possédant en plus des touches dédiées aux jeux vidéo. Pour ce faire, c'est un clavier proche de celui d'une console Gameboy ou Nintendo DS qui est montré dans un schéma et associé à deux touches « A » et « B » intégrées dans ces mêmes produits.
> 
> ...



:rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il remarqué que dans l'iphone non seulment la vitesse de défilement d'une liste est proportionnelle à la force avec laquelle on fait le geste du doigt. Mais en plus lorsque la fin de la list est atteinte, il y a un effet de rebond qui rend le défilement très réaliste. C'est sur ce genre de détail qu'Apple fait la différence avec les autres. Une vraie 'user experience' comme ils le disent.
> 
> D'autre part quand un appel arrive pendant qu'on écoute de la musique, le volume diminue avant la prise de l'appel, et à la fin de la conversation, ré-augmente progressivement jusqu'à son niveau initial.



C'était la première chose qui m'a frappé. Et aussi lorsque la liste continue à tourner or le doigt ne touche plus l'écran en fonctione de la force donnée par le doigt. Un vrai effet carrousel...


----------



## kertruc (7 Février 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Oui, il me semble que c'est déjà passé. En plus, c'est un décompte pour les USA ... Qui en fait un pour l'Europe ? :rateau:



Moi je parlais de l'origami pour se faire un iPhone en papier...


----------



## fredintosh (8 Février 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Moi je parlais de l'origami pour se faire un iPhone en papier...



Eh bien moi, je l'ai fait cet origami, je n'ai pas peur de l'avouer ! :rateau:  

Pas pour frimer en faisant semblant de téléphoner avec dans ma voiture (déjà, j'ai pas de voiture, et une voiture en origami, ça le fait pas), non. Juste pour voir.

Et je vous conseille d'en faire autant, car c'est à ce moment qu'on se rend compte à quel point cet iPhone sera un petit bijou.
Par exemple, je l'imaginais plus gros, plus volumineux (et plus lourd, ha ha).
Eh bien non, je vous dis, il est 2 fois plus fin que mon actuel téléphone portable (un sagem My-X3-2, une sombre bouse :rateau: ), et sa largeur est moins grande que je ne le pensais, ce qui permet (je n'ai pas des mains de géant) facilement de le tenir d'une main et d'appuyer avec le pouce de cette même main sur l'écran.

Il n'y a qu'en tenant cet origami dans sa main qu'on se rend vraiment compte de tout cela.
Tout ceci en supposant que l'origami a été conçu dans les dimensions exactes...


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

C'était un fake:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Février 2007)

L'iPhone de Samsung


----------



## sylko (9 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'était un fake:


 
Les originaux


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> L'iPhone de Samsung



Question design je lui préfère notre iphone et surtout question écran tactile aussi


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (12 Février 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Question design je lui pr&#233;f&#232;re notre iphone et surtout question &#233;cran tactile aussi



&#231;a fait un peu cheap... cacher les touches sous une coque et un faux &#233;cran tactile...

par contre, (certainement d&#233;j&#224; vu, mais je ne r&#233;siste pas...) il y a   celui-ci en vid&#233;o et les caract&#233;ristiquesl&#224;
on parle d'une m&#233;moire interne de *8mo*  et d'un slot pour cartes externes... le tout pour 600&#8364;... 

et selon certains, l'iPhone est "hors de prix"......

en passant, LG a &#233;t&#233; incapable d'exempt&#233; totalement son appareil de boutons m&#233;caniques comme l'a fait Apple (voir photos)


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2007)

Au fait, l'iPhone est-il compatible avec les iPod  Socks?


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Février 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Au fait, l'iPhone est-il compatible avec les iPod  Socks?



Bah elles sont extensibles donc ça devrait le faire


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2007)

Hum hum...


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2007)

Ils doivent s'y mettre à plus de 20 pour espérer battre Apple .. Ils n'ont pas encore compris que même à 100 , avec leur plate forme de téléchargement , leur différents mobiles, pays, ils auront de la peine contre le seul iTunes et les produits cohérents comme l'iPod...


----------



## Manu (13 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils doivent s'y mettre à plus de 20 pour espérer battre Apple .. Ils n'ont pas encore compris que même à 100 , avec leur plate forme de téléchargement , leur différents mobiles, pays, ils auront de la peine contre le seul iTunes et les produits cohérents comme l'iPod...


 

Moi ce qui me fait vraiment rire c'est tout ce foin à propos de l'iphone. Un produit dont on a la connaissance qu'à travers le keynote de S Jobs. Un produit qui n'est pas encore en vente et dont on affute déjà des pseudo killers. 

Sacré Apple; très habile comme stratégie. Anticiper la présentation du produit, faire monter la mayonnaise pour ensuite pouvoir imposer son bébé. Ce que ne semble pas comprendre les concurrents c'est qu'en cherchant absolument à dénigrer et chercher des défauts à l'iPhone, ils entretiennent et alimentent la curiosité et donc l'envie d'acheter le produit et surtout à Apple de rémédier à ses points faibles. Bref un test d'opinion sans dépenser.


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2007)

Apple accusé par LG au sujet du LG Prada


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple accus&#233; par LG au sujet du LG Prada



Faut comprendre LG, sortir un produit mort-n&#233; c'est pas tip top  et c&#244;t&#233; copie, &#224; voir le fond d'&#233;cran du Prada, on se demande vraiment si c'est pas eux qui ont copi&#233; Apple...


----------



## Manu (13 Février 2007)

C'est pas que l'iPhone qui crée la panique. La rumeur de l'arrivée prochaine (au printemps dit-on) de la vidéo sur l'iTS Europe a l'air de provoquer un branle bas de combat


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (13 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Faut comprendre LG, sortir un produit mort-n&#233; c'est pas tip top  et c&#244;t&#233; copie &#224; voir le fond d'&#233;cran du Prada on se demande vraiment si c'est pas eux qui on copi&#233; Apple...



on est de toute fa&#231;on sur un terrain glissant.... 
Apple aurait copi&#233; le design Lg losqu'il a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; en *septembre 2006* (dixit LG)... faut pas prendre les gens pour de cons, 3 mois (de novembre &#224; d&#233;cembre) pour d&#233;finir le design d'un objet qui est bard&#233; de brevets et que l'on d&#233;veloppe depuis certainement quelques d'un objet ann&#233;es... 
Lg risque de se voir opposer un fin de non-recevoir... 

requ&#234;te absurde cher Mr LG: le design d'un objet na&#238;t d'une atmosph&#232;re, d'un &#233;tat d'esprit "artistique" qui r&#232;gne dans un temps historique donn&#233;, pas &#233;tonnant donc que l'on puisse avoir deux objets inspir&#233;s d'un m&#234;me design sans pour autant pouvoir d&#233;signer l'un ou l'autre comme un vil copieur


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> on est de toute façon sur un terrain glissant....
> Apple aurait copié le design Lg losqu'il a été révélé en *septembre 2006* (dixit LG)... faut pas prendre les gens pour de cons, 3 mois (de novembre à décembre) pour définir le design d'un objet qui est bardé de brevets et que l'on développe depuis certainement quelques d'un objet années...
> Lg risque de se voir opposer un fin de non-recevoir...
> 
> requête absurde cher Mr LG: le design d'un objet naît d'une atmosphère, d'un état d'esprit "artistique" qui règne dans un temps historique donné, pas étonnant donc que l'on puisse avoir deux objets inspirés d'un même design sans pour autant pouvoir désigner l'un ou l'autre comme un copieur



Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ironaisais. Il va de soi qu'il est impossible qu'Apple ait copié ce Prada en si peu de temps. C'est pour ça qu'LG n'ira pas au procès. C'est juste de la pub gratuite pour le Prada... Mais ils se couvrent de ridicule


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (13 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ironaisais. Il va de soi qu'il est impossible qu'Apple ait copié ce Prada en si peu de temps. C'est pour ça qu'LG n'ira pas au procès. C'est juste de la pub gratuite pour le Prada... Mais ils se couvrent de ridicule



et ils se couvrent d'autant plus de ridicule que, comme tu le disais, cet objet est mort-né... 600 pour le logo prada (et 8mo de mémoire, soit, 1 ou 2 morceau de musique) et des fonctionnalités qui manque d'une réelle intégration avec une plate-forme inexistante (Je suis prêt à acheter l'iphone rien que pour pouvoir synchroniser facilement et rapidement mes agenda Ical et carnet d'adresse- sur plusieurs machines- tout en conservant un environnement homogène et érgonomique)

l'Iphone, au regard de ce mobile est presque donné (j'ironise)


----------



## Manu (13 Février 2007)

En parcourant certains articles sur le web concernant la manifestation 3GSM qui se tient &#224; Barcelone et qui r&#233;unit le gratin de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile, l'ombre de l'iPhone plane sur tout le salon, alors que Apple n'est pas pr&#233;sent sur le salon et surtout l'iPhone n'est pas en vente.

Bref ils paniquent tous GRAVE.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2007)

L'annonce de l'int&#233;gration de Windows Mobile 6 dans Office 2007 ne les a pas rassur&#233; ?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> En parcourant certains articles sur le web concernant la manifestation 3GSM qui se tient à Barcelone et qui réunit le gratin de la téléphonie mobile, l'ombre de l'iPhone plane sur tout le salon, alors que Apple n'est pas présent sur le salon et surtout l'iPhone n'est pas en vente.
> 
> Bref ils paniquent tous GRAVE.



Excellent  Mais Apple n'a pas intérêt à rater la sortie de son iPhone avec un produit pas au top sinon ce sont eux qui ne rateront pas Apple. Quelle pression !


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2007)

nVidia GoForce 6100


----------



## Manu (13 Février 2007)

En ce qui concerne l'iPhone, voila un en tout cas avec qui je partage le m&#234;me avis sur cette nouvelle plate-forme.

Pour moi l'iPhone est le d&#233;but de quelque chose de plus gros, et la bani&#232;re du site d'Apple avant le keynote de la Macworld est tr&#232;s r&#233;v&#233;lateur.

Pour moi c'est la guerre Windows/Mac OS report&#233;e sur ce que je consid&#232;re comme le futur. L'ordinateur dans la poche et dont certains des crit&#232;res d'adoption se retrouvent d&#233;j&#224; dans l'iPhone.

Il est en tout cas amusant de constater que les m&#234;mes arguments n&#233;gatifs et de m&#233;fiance qui avaient &#233;t&#233; formul&#233;s &#224; l'encontre de l'ipod &#224; sa sortie par les concurrents (trop ch&#232;re, inadapt&#233;, etc) sont r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s pour l'iPhone. nul doute que si Apple applique &#224; son nouveau joujou la m&#234;me strat&#233;gie qu'&#224; son balladeur, l'iPhone connaitra exectement le m&#234;me succ&#232;s et certains concurrents seront r&#233;duits &#224; la fabrication d'accessoires de l'iPhone.

C'est assez path&#233;tique quand le CEO de Palm dit : "Palm, Inc, the maker of the Treo smart phone, will continue to focus on ease of use and reliability rather than design"
A croire qu'il a rien compris. En effet je suis tent&#233; de lui r&#233;pondre "design IS ease of use and reliability ".

En fait ce qui leur fait peur et je les comprend, c'est que l'iPhone s'appuie sur OS X qui n'a pas du tout d'&#233;quivalent chez eux. C'est leur gros handicap. Voici maintenant 5 ans que personne n'a pu sortir un produit pour concurrencer valablement un produit relativement simple qu'est l'ipod. Alors franchement, je ne vois pas qui pourrait le faire avec l'iPhone qui est nettement plus sophistiqu&#233; et dont Apple a subtilement prot&#233;g&#233; les technologies.


----------



## fpoil (13 Février 2007)

je plussoie avec Manu : la critique la plus r&#233;currente sur l'iphone c'est le lieu commun "A sa sortie, l'iphone sera d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pass&#233;".

D&#233;pass&#233; par qui ? Qu'est ce qu'a attendu la concurrence pour sortir un t&#233;l&#233;phone-smartphone sexy avec un multitouch, une interface simple &#224; utiliser et un os qui a fait ses preuves?

J'attend la concurrence..


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2007)

Non, ma critique : c'est la batterie 
Je serais quand m&#234;me moins enthousiaste que vous ; surtout moins d&#233;finitif quant au succ&#232;s. Les deux march&#233;s et les acteurs sont diff&#233;rents.
Disons que les march&#233;s de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie et des PDAs sont d&#233;j&#224; des march&#233;s sinon m&#251;rs, du moins un peu stabilis&#233;s. Ce qui n'&#233;tait pas le cas des baladeurs num&#233;riques et de la musique _ejusdem farinae_ [ d&#233;sol&#233; pour le latin culinaire, je viens de relire les Exercices de style ...].
Donc : Apple a des id&#233;es, des brevets, du design, etc. mais doit d&#233;velopper son iPhone et surtout le bizness autour dans un tout nouvel environnement. C'est bien &#231;a qui rend la chose int&#233;ressante. Ils tentent la convergence, ce que personne n'a jamais r&#233;ussi. C'est autre chose que l'iPod et pas moins risqu&#233;, m'est avis. Plus m&#234;me 

&#192; part &#231;a, il est clair que la r&#233;action de Palm est path&#233;tique : ils avaient ce qu'il fallait et ils ont dilapid&#233; leur capital [leur rachat de BeOS est au moins aussi path&#233;tique] et que Apple est sans doute en avance _dans l'esprit_ et sur MicroSoft et sur Palm.

Juste un point de d&#233;tail : l'iPod a r&#233;ussi pour plein de raisons. Une est int&#233;ressante, &#224; mes yeux : cet appareil _tr&#232;s_ ferm&#233; pouvait lire les musiques dans le format le plus r&#233;pandu [MP3]. Je pense qu'il _faut_ qu'Apple autorise le DivX sur ses appareils, iPhone, AppleTV [<- &#231;a, c'est un appareil vraiment miteux, par contre] etc. Ainsi ils pourront aider les actuels possesseurs de baladeurs video &#224; souitcher vers iPhone et iPodVideo.


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

Vous vous souvenez du clone ?


----------



## Manu (14 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Non, ma critique : c'est la batterie
> Je serais quand même moins enthousiaste que vous ; surtout moins définitif quant au succès. Les deux marchés et les acteurs sont différents.
> Disons que les marchés de la téléphonie et des PDAs sont déjà des marchés sinon mûrs, du moins un peu stabilisés. ............ .


 
Oui Bompi c'est vrai. Mais quand tu vois bien l'iPhone, la question qui se pose c'est de savoir si l'iPhone n'ouvre pas une nouvelle voie tant par son interface que par tout le potentiel qu'il dégage. 
Le fait d'embarquer un OS X le fait apparaitre plus qu'un PDA tu ne trouves pas? Ou du moins permet d'imaginer de nouveaux types d'applications que les PDA à ce jour ne proposent pas du tout. 
Une idée : le fait que l'iPhone dispose d'un clavier software, le rend universel dans ce sens que l'on peut aisément fournir un ensemble de claviers localisés (chinois, arabe, ...etc) dans un software.
Imagines une version iPhone d'un soft comme Delicious Library pour faire une gestion par barcodes.
Bref les possibilités sont illimitées. Déjà même les applis existantes sur l'iPhone, tu ne les trouves dans aucun autre PDA disponible.

Je crois que la WWDC 2007 donnera plus de précision sur la façon dont les développeurs vont aborder le développement sur cette plate-forme assez passionnante. En plus connaissant l'esprit assez inventif des développeurs Mac, ça promet.

C'est vrai c'est un nouveau marché, mais je suis sûr que l'iPhone va se faire une bonne place. Ceci pour une raison simple : personne actuellement n'a le monople du secteur.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2007)

Un point annexe en passant : c'est marrant : tout le monde oublie qu'il y a déjà de vrais OS sur des PDAs/Smartphone.
Je ne parle pas de Ouinedoze mais de Linux. J'ai eu un Yopy (je l'ai toujours mais sa batterie est nase et elle est soudée ...) et pour un linuxien, c'était très bien  Certes l'interface manquait de fini mais elle n'était pas si mal et il y avait de vraies applications de messagerie, ouaibe, terminal up: ) etc. Je n'ai jamais eu de Sharp Zaurus mais ce devait être similaire.

Revenons à notre mouton :
Dans ce que tu dis, il me semble qu'il y a un peu de confusion entre PDA/SmartPhone/UMPC/iPod. Pour l'instant, lorsqu'on parle d'iPhone, il ne s'agit que d'iPod et de SmartPhone [et encore : pas _si_ smart que ça pour l'instant]. Il est clair que c'est intéressant mais il faut voir ce qu'Apple va faire entre ces quatre axes de développement. Ton exemple de Delicious Library est pas mal car il illustre certains aspects à considérer. En voici trois (le premier est très subjectif) :

 j'ai un jour acheté DL et après quelques temps je l'ai abandonné à cause :
de son épouvantable lourdeur
de la grande médiocrité de ses résultats :
codage des textes débile [ah ça le codage : tout le monde s'en fout et après on s'étonne que ça ne marche pas bien ...]
données automatiques placées dans de mauvais champs,
ergonomie plus que médiocre lorsque l'on rentre ses données soi-même ou que l'on corrige les âneries du point précédent
etc.

de l'impossibilité de configurer l'interface et virer ces étagères en faux bois d'un goût douteux
etc.

Où l'on voit qu'une bonne idée peut donner des résultats miteux​
DL est une application tierce : on peut en mettre aisément sur son Mac. Si ce merveilleux appareil doit utiliser les possibilités d'OS X, il faudra bien qu'il fasse autre chose que audio/video/GSM, non ? Quel modèle Apple va-t-elle choisir pour autoriser (ou non) les applications tierces ? C'est autre chose qu'un iPod qui a une poignée de fonctions. N'avoir un OS multi-tâches et puissant que pour les applis Apple, j'ai un doute ... Ton optimisme quant à l'ingéniosité des développeurs Mac est justifié par l'expérience mais pour la politique d'Apple à ce sujet il faut rester prudent : le peu qui a été dit n'est pas forcément encourageant.
Codes barres : c'est généralement une utilisation professionnelle ; on voit assez souvent les livreurs avoir ce genre d'outil, avec des stylets pour la signature du client. Ce n'est clairement d'aucun intérêt pour Apple car :
Apple s'intéresse peu aux professionnels
Apple ne licenciera sans doute pas son OS X pour un outil professionnel renforcé aux coins (caoutchouc ou silicone protecteur)
Apple n'autorise pas les applications annexes [c'est l'annonce qui a été faite]
le stylet, c'est con et pas pratique ... [c'est le patron qui le dit]

En fait, ce que j'ai du mal à saisir c'est comment on peut être aussi sûr d'un succès quand demeurent autant de questions : marchés, configuration, mode de licence etc. Je trouve que comparer l'iPod et l'iPhone c'est comparer le problème de la pile électrique à celui de la centrale électrique : il y a clairement deux niveaux de complexité bien distincts.
Je trouve que Jobs est vraiment très fort pour avoir présenté un produit encore dans les limbes et qu'autant de gens le considèrent comme déjà un succès assuré.

Encore une fois, comprenons-nous bien : ça a l'air rudement chouette, comme appareil communiquant, et je vais vite le préférer à mon P910i. Mais il me paraît pour le moins hasardeux de voir _déjà_ la révolution en marche ... Le Newton _aussi_ était un beau produit, pas vrai ? Et j'ai déjà entendu tous ces propos à son époque. Et lui aussi était bien pensé. Pour autant cela n'a pas pris.

Je pense qu'il faut se contenter pour l'instant de ce que dit Jobs et ne pas trop s'enflammer : prendre un petit % de part de marché sera déjà un excellent résultat et une réussite en soi.


----------



## EricKvD (14 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ton optimisme quant à l'ingéniosité des développeurs Mac est justifié par l'expérience mais pour la politique d'Apple à ce sujet il faut rester prudent : le peu qui a été dit n'est pas forcément encourageant.


(Sans aucune critique de ma part) Les seuls mots réellement importants sont finalement: *le peu qui a été dit *
On ne sait pratiquement rien de l'iPhone. Le pire comme le meilleur peuvent se produire. Bref: wait and See


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> (Sans aucune critique de ma part) Les seuls mots réellement importants sont finalement: *le peu qui a été dit *
> On ne sait pratiquement rien de l'iPhone. Le pire comme le meilleur peuvent se produire. Bref: wait and See



On parle toute fois d'un produit fabriqué et commercialisé par Apple. Connaissant la fiabilité et le sérieux de cette entreprise et de ces produits, je ne m'inquiète pas trop quant à la réussite attendu de ce nouveau produit.

​


----------



## Manu (14 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut se contenter pour l'instant de ce que dit Jobs et ne pas trop s'enflammer : prendre un petit &#37; de part de march&#233; sera d&#233;j&#224; un excellent r&#233;sultat et une r&#233;ussite en soi.


 
Eh bien justement c'est l&#224; o&#249; je ne partage pas ton avis. Souviens-toi. Jobs disait la vid&#233;o sur l'iPod? Pas question l'&#233;cran est inadapt&#233; et patati et patata. 

Qu'un contr&#244;le soit fait sur les applications devant tourner sur l'iPhone, c'est une bonne chose. Connaissant Apple, je crois qu'ils vont fournir aux d&#233;veloppeurs un guideline et int&#233;grer des outils de contr&#244;le dans Xcode par exemple.

Seconde chose, Jobs a toujours en travers de la gorge le fait de s'&#234;tre fait rouler par Microsoft avec Windows. Raison pour laquelle il tente de prot&#233;ger &#224; tout va toutes ses derni&#232;res trouvailles. 

L'iPhone je le crois repr&#233;sente pour lui un nouveau terrain de bataille qui lui donne l'occasion de prendre sa revanche dans la confrontation des OS avec cette fois ci la prudence d'avoir jalousement prot&#233;g&#233; son interface graphique. Le succ&#232;s de l'iPod &#224; la barbe et au nez de Microsoft qui n'a pas pu r&#233;pliquer le renforce dans cette id&#233;e.

Le fait que les autres PDA ou autres fassent tourner Linux n'a aucune importance. L'int&#233;gration Hard/Soft est fondamentale pour ce type de produit. Et nous savons tous qu'Apple sur ce point a un savoir faire unanimement reconnu.

Et puis franchement quand on a vu l'iPhone et que l'on s'apper&#231;oit que Microsoft pour un appareil semblable d&#233;pose ce brevet on voit bien que l'innovation et Microsoft &#231;a fait deux. C'est quoi ce produit compliqu&#233;?


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

BMW et iPhone


----------



## naas (14 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> &#192; part &#231;a, il est clair que la r&#233;action de Palm est path&#233;tique : ils avaient ce qu'il fallait et ils ont dilapid&#233; leur capital [leur rachat de BeOS est au moins aussi path&#233;tique] et que Apple est sans doute en avance _dans l'esprit_ et sur MicroSoft et sur Palm.


discussion interessante, j'ai rat&#233; quelques jours de bons posts  
niveau palm, depuis le d&#233;but ils ont un probl&#232;me avec ce pda, pour preuve le tr&#233;o est quand m&#234;me issu de la soci&#233;t&#233; handspring, fond&#233;e par deux dissidents de palm et pas des moindres, puisse qu'il s'agit de monsieur jeffrey hawkins qui en 96 a con&#231;u le pilot 1000 (mon premier pda  ) et de madame je me rappele plus ancienne employ&#233;e.... apple.

et handspring n'a pu faire autrement de se faire racheter par palm, mais quand on vois &#224; l'&#233;poque la cr&#233;ativit&#233; de palm compar&#233;e &#224; handspring cela ne m'&#233;tonne pas qu'aujourd'hui nos amis de palm sortent de genre de... r&#233;ponse (ou aveu?)

je lis la suite de vos &#233;change


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2007)

En fait, on sent bien que cet appareil, on aimerait qu'il fasse tout !
Que dans la paume de la main ce soit un mobile de haut vol ou un lecteur video [cool ! il est les deux], dans la poche un baladeur comme on l'aime [cool ! il l'est], pr&#232;s d'une borne Ouiphi un PDA hors norme [il l'est presque (Ouaibe, Mail) mais pas compl&#232;tement (Office, Texte en g&#233;n&#233;ral)]. Il a son APN et sa gestion de photo.
Mais ... il n'est pas encore ce que j'ai l'impression que beaucoup attendent : une sorte d'UC qui, pos&#233;e sur sa base &#224; la maison, fait le pont avec les Macs, un UMPC fa&#231;on Apple, _r&#233;llement_ polyvalent. C'est &#231;a qui fait r&#234;ver : la pr&#233;sence de OS X. Mais aussi bien soit-il, cet OS X, ce n'est pour l'instant pas _Mac OS X Mobile_ ... C'est l&#224; qu'il y a un hiatus entre les attentes que suscite la b&#234;te et la (probable) r&#233;alit&#233;.

De toutes fa&#231;ons, il n'a pas de Terminal, alors ...  

PS : Penser, d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent, &#224; faire provision de rince-doigt au citron ...


----------



## Manu (15 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, on sent bien que cet appareil, on aimerait qu'il fasse tout !


 
Bon, c'est vrai on demande pas mal de choses à ce p'tit bijou. Mais bon on ne lui demande pas de faire tourne photoshop non plus. 

Ce qui a c'est que l'OS, l'interface graphique, les technologies déployées (Core animation, Cocoa,etc) suscitent auprès du développeur que je suis, un engoument et une réelle excitation. Et crois moi je ne suis pas le seul. 

Bref c'est on éprouve presque la même excitation que lors du lancement du Mac. Tant le potentil de ce produit est énorme. De plus coté concurrence il n'y a, malgré tout leur discours ( preuve qu'ils balisent grave), rien de vraiment très excitant.

Ils sont quand même gonflés Apple. Ils lancent une bombe qui sort dans 6 mois/1 an, attendent de peaufiner leur bébé tandis que la concurrence donne des signes de désaroi (cf les nombreux commentaires sur l'iPhone qui a planné sur le 3GSM de Barcelone).


----------



## Macbeth (15 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> C'est assez pathétique quand le CEO de Palm dit : "Palm, Inc, the maker of the Treo smart phone, will continue to focus on ease of use and reliability rather than design"
> A croire qu'il a rien compris. En effet je suis tenté de lui répondre "design IS ease of use and reliability ".




Je trouve cette petite phrase du CEO de palm assez révélatrice d'une erreur fondamentale d'une partie de l'industrie, tout domaine confondu mais en particulier tout ce qui touche à la technologie.
Je ne sais pas d'où viens cette idée que le design c'ets juste faire des objets un peu jolis.
Le design, c'est faire en sorte que le contenu ne conditionne pas la manière d'utiliser un objet mais que la manière dont on peut utiliser un objet conditionne la manière dont est conçu le contenu. Le design c'tes partir du principe que l'objet est doit s'adapter à l'utilisateur et non l'inverse. C'est incroyable que beaucoup d'entrepreneurs d'importance mondiale aient oublié ce principe simplissime et évident.
Et attention, si on part de ce principe donc, le design ne s'occupe pas seulement de la geule de nos machine, mais de ce qu'il y a a l'intérieur et surtout de la manière dont l'utilisateur intéragit vec le système. C'est que beaucoup de monde s'accorde à dire que Os X est plus convivial et plus simple... Ca aussi c'ets du design.
Et c'est parce-qu'Apple a compris ce qu'était le design qu'il a ses chances par rapport à des gens qui s'immaginent que le fait de rendre un outil plus séduisant et facile à utiliser, c'est gadget.


----------



## fredintosh (15 Février 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre que le gros probl&#232;me, c'est que toutes ces bo&#238;tes sont davantage gouvern&#233;es par des sp&#233;cialistes finance/marketing/commerce/trucmuche bard&#233;s de certitudes et d'inculture que par des artistes ou des ing&#233;nieurs imaginatifs et cultiv&#233;s.


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2007)

Au fait ?

*Vous avez lu &#231;a ?*

le futur avec les moyens du jour, Apple a de l'avenir.


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2007)

Sur le design je suis assez d'accord mais pas complètement (comme toujours, pourra-t-on me rétorquer à bon escient).

Il faut un équilibre entre l'ergonomie et les fonctionnalités. C'est toujours la bonne blague de Ford : vendre des Ford T de toutes les couleurs, du moment que c'est du noir. Cela marche évidemment si la Ford T correspond à ce que souhaite l'acheteur potentiel. C'est ce que fait Apple en ce moment sur ses iPods.

On ne peut pas dire qu'Apple écoute vraiment ses clients. Disons que si elle le fait, elle le cache bien ! Mais, en ce moment, Apple choisit bien les fonctionnalités à proposer et celles à négliger. Ainsi, en dépit des prédictions sinistres de nombres de commentateurs, l'iPod continue de se vendre bien, alors qu'il n'a pas le tiers des fonctionnalités d'un Archos, ni son écran non plus d'ailleurs. Mais les seules fonctionnalités proposées semblent satisfaire le plus grand nombre. De surcroît elles sont élaborées avec le plus grand soin et un design (logiciel) en harmonie avec le design (matériel) : le plumage ET le ramage, en quelque sorte.

Mais ... il suffirait de quelques erreurs dans le choix des options présentées pour que tout ceci se grippe.

Voyons maintenant Mac OS X. C'est un excellent OS : il présente des méthodes simplifiées [la partie réseau est une pure merveille : regardez partout ailleurs l'horreur que c'est] suivant la stratégie bien établie d'Apple. Design (logiciel) et design (matériel). Mais en plus, si l'on veut, il y a maintenant un capot à ouvrir (le Terminal ) qui ouvre toutes les possibilités que l'on connaît par ailleurs [UN*X]. En dehors des bienfaits d'UN*X en terme de stabilité et de gestion du multi-tâche, c'est la nouveauté par rapport aux précédents Mac OS. 

Revenons au sujet de notre discussion : l'iPhone [et ses promesses]. Il vient précisément _entre_ l'iPod et les Macs. Et justement, j'attends avec intérêt de voir la stratégie d'Apple :

 fermeture à la iPod : on compte sur l'intelligence seule des designers pour tout penser et tout bien réaliser ;
 ouverture à la Mac OS : à l'intelligence des designers s'ajoute la créativité des développeurs externes, qui viennent aussi combler les manques importants ou non du système, proposer les applications qui assurent aussi sa réussite ;
voie médiane : ouverture relative ; les produits externes doivent passer par la validation d'Apple [éventuellement chèrement payée, comme le label accessoire iPod ...]
_Grosso modo_, plus l'iPhone est orienté _device_ plus il est fermé ; plus il est orienté _UMPC_ plus il est ouvert.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Février 2007)

Je n'arrive toujours pas à voir ce que l'ouverture de l'OS apporterait à l'iPhone, et en même temps aux utilisateurs ? 

Si c'est pour le fait de pouvoir développer des applications, des petits softs pour l'iPhone, voyons ce que ça a donné pour un produit similaire, basé aussi sur un OS Unix : le Palm.

Je suis allé voir sur plusieurs sites ce que de génials développeurs (je dis ça sans me moquer  ) avaient réussis à faire pour cette plate forme... Ben le résultat m'a pour la grande majorité déçu. Quelques softs étaient pas mals, mais la plupart étaient soit moches, soit mal foutus, soit les deux à la fois...

Au contraire, voyons ce qu'apporte un produit qui est totalement bloqué (ou presque), comme l'est l'iPod. Apple reste totalement maître sur le software de ce produit. Mais manque-t-il quelque chose ? Pour l'utilisateur lambda, il est certain que non. Pour certains geeks, peut-être. Mais cet OS est tellement bien foutu, tellement simple d'utilisation, pas moche non plus, qu'il est pas nécessaire d'ajouter quelque chose...

Alors, qu'apporterais de plus le fait d'avoir une totale liberté de développement pour le prochain iPhone ? Des dévellopeurs se jetteraient à tout va dans cette brêche ouverte, c'est sur...


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2007)

1. PalmOS n'&#233;tait en rien un UN*X.
2. Pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone, la fermeture ne me d&#233;range pas
3. Pour plus qu'un t&#233;l&#233;phone [ce que beaucoup esp&#232;rent], c'est trop limitatif

PalmOS &#233;tait tr&#232;s bien et le fait d'avoir des applications tierces &#233;tait bien agr&#233;able ou utile. Mais leur OS n'a pas &#233;volu&#233; comme il l'e&#251;t fallu. Et la simplicit&#233; de l'interface a fini par ne plus faire le poids face au mammouth ... Ils n'ont pas su trouver l'&#233;quilibre entre  ergonomie [donc limitation des possibilit&#233;s] et fonctionnalit&#233;s [g&#233;n&#233;ralement en accroissement r&#233;gulier]. MS a gagn&#233; en refaisant un peu le coup du PC : faire un gros machin avec plein de truc ... Il y a mieux mais les gens aiment ...


----------



## Manu (16 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Alors, qu'apporterais de plus le fait d'avoir une totale libert&#233; de d&#233;veloppement pour le prochain iPhone ? Des d&#233;vellopeurs se jetteraient &#224; tout va dans cette br&#234;che ouverte, c'est sur...



Visiblement il y a une chose qui t'echappe compl&#232;tement. Palm et les autres smartphones ont un gros handicap, le clavier en plastique et un petit &#233;cran et parfois un stylet comme outil de pointage sont tr&#232;s limit&#233;s comme interface d'ex&#233;cution d'applications.

Sur ton mac les applications n'ont pas toutes les m&#234;mes &#233;l&#233;ments d' interface. La plupart des fonctions sont activ&#233;es et contr&#244;l&#233;es via des boutons et autres objets d'interface. Sur ton Palm et autres tu utilises les touches de ton clavier. Pour le volume, la saisie, le d&#233;filement, etc. Donc les boutons de ton clavier conditionnent le design de ton appli. Ce qui est fortement contraignant.

Avec l'iPhone tu as le choix. les boutons d'une application &#224; une autre peuvent &#234;tre diff&#233;rents. M&#234;me s'ils font la m&#234;me chose. Tout simplement parce qu'ils sont virtuels. L'id&#233;e par exemple d'avoir un clavier qui se transforme selon la localit&#233; (chinois, arabe, querty, etc) est possible. Sur un Palm non.

L'interface de l'iPhone n'est pas fig&#233;e. Elle donne beaucoup de possibilit&#233;s. C'est ce qui a fait le succ&#232;s de l'interface du Mac. Ce qui fait que sur l'iPhone on peut imaginer des tas d'applications qui sont difficiles voire impossibles sur d'autres smartphones.

Exemple: une appli qui permet de controler l'iPod de l'iPhone&#224; partir d'une molette clickable d'un iPod comme interface graphique et manipulable avec son doigt exactement comme un iPod physique.

Bref un iPod virtuel. Impossible d'imaginer une appli pareille sur Palm.

Tu peux donc imaginer n'importe quelle forme d'interface sur un iPhone. En plus comme OS X dans sa version Leopard apporte l'ind&#233;pendance vis &#224; vis de la r&#233;solution, Core Animation, etc. Cela donne une id&#233;e de la qualit&#233; des interfaces que l'on peut avoir sur un iPhone.


----------



## Manu (16 Février 2007)

Qui a dit que l'iPhone est cher? Il semble qu'une révision du prix a été faite. C'est ici


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2007)

:afraid:

Alors l&#224; oui... &#224; ce prix l&#224; &#231;a va tout casser...   il doit y avoir erreur non ???


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2007)

Le successeur de l'iPhone en projet: ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le successeur de l'iPhone en projet: ici


La traduction de l'article par Google, toujours aussi comique :



> Apple dur au travail rendant l'iPhone désuet
> 
> CUPERTINO, CA-Seulement par mois après l'annonce beaucoup-annoncée de l'iPhone, les travaux de Steve de PRÉSIDENT d'Apple a confirmé que ses ingénieurs travaillaient déjà l'autour-le-horloge sur le remplacement loin-supérieur des smartphone d'écran tactile. « Nous avons regardé [les iPhone] l'interface utilisateur innovatrice, le voicemail de paradigme-décalage, le navigateur mobile de meilleur-dans-classe, et nous avons réalisé que nous pourrions faire tous ce qui semblent ridiculement périmés avant que le produit devienne disponible aux clients en juin, » ont dit les travaux, qui ont décrit le projet en tant que « Apple réinventant l'iPhone. » « Quand l'iPhone de seconde génération sort cette chute, nous voulons que les utilisateurs d'iPhone ne sentent pas jaloux, mais complètement idiot simplement pour posséder une telle technologie risiblement primitive. » Les travaux ont également laissé entendre que le deuxième dispositif d'iPhone ne serait pas compatible avec les ordinateurs existants d'imper, les tiers périphériques, ou aucun futur produit d'Apple.


  

Plus sérieusement, pourrait-on voir un nouvel iPhone au moment de la sortie de l'actuel, qui provoquerait une baisse du prix de celui-ci ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

je pense que S Jobs a annoncé un prix hors abonnement et que le prix affiché sur Cingular est le prix avec abo.

En gros 200$ de subvention est au courant dans les pays où c'est possible. Quand je vois que le dernier tréo est à 499 avec abo. je trouve le iPhone pas si chère.

Je reviens de Barcelone où l'actu a surtout porté sur les services de géoloc. Ca va décoiffer et je pense que Apple va suivre, voire accélérer et présenter ASAP un iPhone GPS. (l'intégration d'un chip GPS n'est pas si compliquée).


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Qui a dit que l'iPhone est cher? Il semble qu'une révision du prix a été faite. C'est ici




C'est bizarre un tel prix, c'est quand même 200 $ de moins que ce qu'avait annoncé Apple... :mouais:

Mais enfin, c'est tant mieux si c'est comme ça...


----------



## fredintosh (17 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le successeur de l'iPhone en projet: ici



Juste une remarque : ce site a l'air complètement bizarre, je ne suis pas assez anglophone pour en être sûr, mais on dirait qu'il raconte à peu près n'importe quoi sur à peu près tous les sujets.


----------



## naas (17 Février 2007)

Avez vous remarqu&#233; que depuis ce matin le site apple us &#224; chang&#233; la page d'accueil avec ...l'iphone

(non non non je ne donnerais pas l'url  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Avez vous remarqu&#233; que depuis ce matin le site apple us &#224; chang&#233; la page d'accueil avec ...l'iphone
> 
> (non non non je ne donnerais pas l'url  )


Effectivement.

(m'en fous que tu ne donnes pas l'url  : je la connais   )


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2007)

Moi, &#231;a m'aurait int&#233;ress&#233; cette URL. :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2007)

Pourquoi Cingular est le seul opérateur de l'iPhone

Vous pensez que ça peut se passer aussi comme ça avec des opérateurs d'autres pays (par exemple Orange pour la France) ?


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

Oui bien s&#251;r, comme le tr&#233;o en son temps, disponible uniquement via un seul fournisseur.

Le march&#233; de la telephonie mobile est vraiment poings et pieds li&#233;s aux op&#233;rateurs qui poss&#232;dent &#224; la fois le r&#233;seau et les clients, et apple n'a pas les relations qu'ont nokia et autres consorts.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, comme le tréo en son temps, disponible uniquement via un seul fournisseur.
> 
> Le marché de la telephonie mobile est vraiment poings et pieds liés aux opérateurs qui possèdent à la fois le réseau et les clients, et apple n'a pas les relations qu'ont nokia et autres consorts.


Sauf que là, c'est l'opérateur qui s'est plié aux exigences d'Apple. En sera-t-il de même avec Orange et consorts ?


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

hummm ... j'esp&#232;re   :sick:


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2007)

Franchement si Orange nous fout ses ic&#244;nes hideuses... :mouais: :sick:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> hummm ... j'espère   :sick:



Oui, mais rien n'est moins sur. Ca va être tout nouveau pour les opérateurs, de devoir se plier à un fabricant de la sorte, ça ne va pas plaire aux opérateurs ça... :mouais:


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

Non mais par contre nous pourrions avoir un iphone sans la possibilit&#233; de lire ses messages dans le d&#233;sordre par exemple.


----------



## Manu (18 Février 2007)

on oublie que dans la transaction, Apple apporte la horde d'utilisateurs d'ipod qu sont des clients potentiels. D'ailleurs pour une fois, dans le cas de  l'iPhone c'est le mobile qui s&#233;duit les utilisateurs/abonn&#233;s potentiels et pas l'offre de l'op&#233;rateur.


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

exact :king:
reste que lors des n&#233;gociations cela va tout de m&#234;me &#234;tre s&#233;rr&#233;


----------



## arcank (18 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> PS : Penser, dès à présent, à faire provision de rince-doigt au citron ...


----------



## Heidoji (19 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 

Sur la page du site Apple US, dans l'onglet iPhone, le nom de l'iPhone a change ( ... un peu ) !!!


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (19 Février 2007)

Bon ben là ; ils ont fait très fort. Apple a l'art d'assembler des techniques qui existe déja pour en faire quelque chose de vraiment nouveau, innovant et beau... c'est exactement ce que je recherchai. J'attends la deuxième génération et un disque dur un peu plus conséquent.


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2007)

Quel disque dur ? Il me semblait qu'il s'agissait de m&#233;moire flash, non ?


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2007)

Heidoji a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur la page du site Apple US, dans l'onglet iPhone, le nom de l'iPhone a change ( ... un peu ) !!!



Ah oui, bien vu, il y a désormais une pomme devant le "iPhone"...
Signe qu'Apple met de l'eau dans son cidre vis-à-vis de Cisco ?

Faudra-t-il dire "Apple iPhone" (du moins officiellement, car quoiqu'il arrive, dans la réalité, tout le monde dira "iPhone") ?

Au fond, ce serait presque une bonne nouvelle, car dans l'esprit collectif, ça relierait davantage cet objet à la marque Apple, et par association d'idées, au Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

Apple a apparemment bien fait de ne pas se lancer dans la fourniture d'abonnement téléphonique  



> Selon le quotidien économique La Tribune, TF1 décroche de la téléphonie mobile. "L'offre lancée en mai 2006 via le réseau de Bouygues Telecom semble avoir été un flop. Et malgré la croissance du marché, d'autres opérateurs mobiles virtuels pourraient cesser leurs activités cette année."


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

opérateur virtuel... il y a quelques années, pour accélérer le déploiement commercial du GSM, les opérateurs avaient signés des accords de SCS (Société de Commercialisation de Services), celles ci (dont une pour laquelle j'ai bossé) se sont développées et ... ont du fermer en revendant leur base aux ... opérateurs! Il en reste une seule vrai: Coriolis (ex Vodafone france) mais elle n'a qu'une licence (très encadrée) avec SFR et elle a diversifiée son métier en devenant centre d'appels pour diverses sociétés.

ben oui, faut pas rêver, vous croyez vraiment qu'ils sont poëtes? 

Les marges laissées par nos amis mamouth, sont de l'ordre de 20% du montant facturé, le calcul est vite fait quand on met en face les coùts 
* Systèmes d'informations, Work Flow, Système de facturation (200 000 /an)
* service client (1 employé pour 800 abonnés), recouvrement, service informatique, service commercial et marketing.
* coùts fonctionnels: affranchissement, impression, loyers, assurances...

seuls ceux ayant des offres à valeurs ajoutées peuvent vivre, mais là je cherche encore...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (20 Février 2007)

ce matin... s&#233;quence technologie t&#233;l&#233;phones portables dans T&#233;l&#233;MAtin (oui bon, je regarde le journal de 8h15 et je d&#233;borde un peu...!)

Pr&#233;sentation par Yann Lavoix (qui, visiblement n'avais jamais approch&#233; un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable d'aussi pr&#232;s que ce matin) de la nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration de GSm...

-->Prada Phone, deux trois manip, insiste trois fois: "la nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration sera tactile ou ne sera pas!... pour 600&#8364; quand m&#234;me"...et un joli plan du phone iclin&#233; o&#249; l'on peut voir les milliers de traces de doigts laiss&#233;es par les utilisateurs... rien de bien r&#233;volutionnaire ni de bien attirant dans l'interface
Ensuite, tablet Nokia, gros, encombrant... aucune d&#233;mo...

Mr Lavoix reprend: "Mais celui que tout le monde attend (et l&#224; je m'appr&#234;te &#224; me pisser dessus en d&#233;couvrant _the real one Iphone_) ... mais dont on a que les images... (****ed up me dis-je) c'est *la* r&#233;volution_ Apple Iphone_, Ipod, navigateur internet, t&#233;l&#233;phone, mail, gps (sic),... pour plus ou moins 450&#8364;.. " et on balance les images habituelles "&#233;cran panoramique, cartographie,synchronisation automatique calendriers et contacts Mac et Pc,..."

et l&#224; on se dit, putain, moi qui ai toujours mis un point d'honneur &#224; ne jamais d&#233;penser plus de 100&#8364; pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable, vivement le mois de d&#233;cembre (ou septembre, on sais pas visiblement) que je d&#233;pense cette somme que je n'ai pas encore!


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Février 2007)

J'ai vu aussi tv matin, mais attention: comme toujours en France, pas une seule marque n'a été citée, aussi il est impossible de savoir qu'il s'agit d'un Nokia, d'un prada ou d'un apple iphone...
Triste particularisme de la TV française qui vit encore dans un monde où les société privées n'existent pas (sauf dans les écrans de pub et pour les copains "artistes"...)


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (20 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> J'ai vu aussi tv matin, mais attention: comme toujours en France, pas une seule marque n'a été citée, aussi il est impossible de savoir qu'il s'agit d'un Nokia, d'un prada ou d'un apple iphone...
> Triste particularisme de la TV française qui vit encore dans un monde où les société privées n'existent pas (sauf dans les écrans de pub et pour les copains "artistes"...)



oui, c'est vrai... aucune marque mais une réelle mauvaise foi de la part de la télé française...


"ce téléphone est Coréen et est habillé par un grand styliste italien"   euhh..... oui, c'est le Samsung Boss???

"celui-ci est fabriqué par le n°1 mondial des constructeur de Portable"  euuuuh... BenQ?

Vraiment, mon illusion auditive (que tu souligne très justement... je me suis moi même fait prendre au piège) souligne cette ridicule manie franco française (belge aussi, à n'en point douter)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> ce matin... s&#233;quence technologie t&#233;l&#233;phones portables dans T&#233;l&#233;MAtin (oui bon, je regarde le journal de 8h15 et je d&#233;borde un peu...!)
> 
> Pr&#233;sentation par Yann Lavoix (qui, visiblement n'avais jamais approch&#233; un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable d'aussi pr&#232;s que ce matin) de la nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration de GSm...
> 
> ...


Comme toi, je ne veux pas d&#233;penser plus de 100 euros dans un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. Mais pour un  iPhone, je veux bien faire un effort. Mais pas jusqu'&#224; 450 euros (d'ailleurs je me demande bien d'o&#249; il tient ce prix Mr Lavoix vu que personne ne sait combien il sera vendu chez nous ).


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (20 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme toi, je ne veux pas dépenser plus de 100 euros dans un téléphone portable. Mais pour un  iPhone, je veux bien faire un effort. Mais pas jusqu'à 450 euros (d'ailleurs je me demande bien d'où il tient ce prix Mr Lavoix vu que personne ne sait combien il sera vendu chez nous ).



je pense aussi me tenir à l'écart de cet appareil jusqu'à ce que son prix soit raisonnable ...comme je l'ai fais pour l'Ipod (attendre 1 an ou 2, du coup,  300 deniers pour un Ipod 30 go!)

mais si j'avais les moyens, pas d'hésitation... j'en prends deux


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2007)

Vous savez quoi : le mieux est de ne pas la regarder, la TV. La fran&#231;aise en particulier mais la plupart des cha&#238;nes, publiques ou priv&#233;es [pas de jaloux], en g&#233;n&#233;ral.
Ou alors changez-vous les id&#233;es et regardez Al Jazeera ou CNN, pour changer : c'est vraiment beaucoup mieux ...

Encore mieux : vous ne gonflez pas le mod&#233;rateur avec des propos qui n'ont rien &#224; voir avec le sujet et, de surcro&#238;t, manquent d'humour [dommage] mais regorgent de lieux communs inutiles [car trop communs]


----------



## pickwick (20 Février 2007)

Félicitations quand même à Mr lavoix pour avoir ouvertement cité l'iphone et passé la vidéo.... c'est rare


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Février 2007)

_Vous savez quoi : le mieux est de ne pas la regarder, la TV. La française en particulier mais la plupart des chaînes, publiques ou privées [pas de jaloux], en général._

Heu... là, justement, on vient dire que *pour une fois* un produit apple a été cité dans une émission relativement regardé. C'est l'iphone, et on est en plein dans le sujet....

_Ou alors changez-vous les idées et regardez Al Jazeera ou CNN, pour changer : c'est vraiment beaucoup mieux ..._
Je rêve ou quelqu'un a parlé de "lieux communs": nous y sommes 

_Encore mieux : vous ne gonflez pas le modérateur avec des propos *qui n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet* " Erreur, car le produit est bien signalé mais pas sa marque, et c'est tout a fait regrettable pour Apple, car je suis sur que si l'on demande à des quidam qui ont vu telematin qui fabriquait le telephone "revolutionnaire", ils diront que c'est... microsoft bien sur! love: )

 manquent d'humour [dommage] (traduction: me dérangent personellement)

 mais regorgent de lieux communs* inutiles* (pléonasme)[car trop communs]_

Mais pourquoi ce lieux est il aussi commun ? c'est sans doute parce qu'il frise les commodités... (ça te va, comme humour?)


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2007)

Effectivement en quoi regarder Al-Jazeera est plus dans le sujet qu'un reportage t&#233;l&#233; sur l'iPhone?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (20 Février 2007)

Pas de polémique en ces temps où les politiques le font mieux que nous (et avec encore moins d'humour, si je puis me permettre...)
 et on revient sur le sujet, puisque, semble-t-il, nous avions dérapé....

Meizu s'explique


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (20 Février 2007)

et pour ceux qui ne serait pas encore convaincu...

un "semblant" de comparatif subjectif mais incisif!


----------



## Manu (21 Février 2007)

Je voudrais pour que certains comprennent pourquoi l'iPhone, en adoptant OS X a un atout considérable sur ces concurents.

OS X est une évolution très ellaborée de NeXTSTEP qui était un OS à des années lumières des OS qui existaient à l'époque (1987). Et il tournait du feu de Dieu sur la machine NeXTcube qui avait les caracteristiques suivantes :

Processeur Motorola 68040 à 33 MHz
Mémoire centrale de 8 à 64 Mo
Disque Dur de 105 Mo à 1,5 Go

Une config comme vous le voyez, nettement en dessous de ce que propose l'iPhone. De toute façon Léopard qui sortira d'ici peu, nous donnera clairement une idée de ce que seront les technologies utilisées dans l'iPhone.


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Février 2007)

Une chose m'étonne avec l'iphone, et la technologie tactile en général.
Ok c'est génial, d'ailleurs la majorité de ceux qui voient un ordi pour la première fois montrent un objet à l'écran avec leur gros doigt (et découvrent que l'écran LCD il est tout mou   et que l'ont peut appuyer dessus pour faire des effets de couleur...  avant de se prendre un vidus :hein: et de ne pas le refaire:rose: ). 

Hewlett Packard avait essuyé les platres avec le HP150 (http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/abouthp/histnfacts/museum/personalsystems/0031/) dès 1983 et propose actuellement de nouveaux PC (TouchSmart IQ770) avec ce systéme opérant sur un ecran de 19 pouces. Apple pourrait suivre avec un OS (leopard ?) ou des applis (FCP?) conçu pour cette technos, et pas avec une simple couche logicielle recouvrant vista comme le fait HP.

Seulement voilà: le doigt n'est pas toujour très propre. Il passe son temps dans des orifices variés (pas de mauvaises pensées : nez, bouche, poches, oreilles...) et à tripoter des machins gras (chips, pizzas, bouffe de geeks quoi) ou à l'aseptie douteuse (portes, transports en communs ect...)

A quoi va ressembler l'écran d'un iphone après une semaine de tropotage de doigts (huileux) et de frottements d'oreilles (juteuses) ? :rateau: 

Ou alors, se pourrait il que l'écran incorpore une pellicule autonettoyante, comportant des enzymes fixés ou autres catalyseurs minéraux ?  

En prévision de l'arrivée de l'iphone, lançons chez les mac users l'opération main propre! :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Février 2007)

Tu fais comme avec ton portable actuel, tu l'essuies


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Le coup des mains sales et des traces sur l'écran c'est un poil bidon. 

Devant les possibilités de l'iPhone, ce n'est qu'un détail.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2007)

Pour peu d'&#234;tre maniaque (mais sans aller aux extr&#233;mit&#233;s d'Howard Hughes), je crains qu'il ne faille l'essuyer plus souvent que le "portable actuel". Le stylet ab&#238;me plus l'&#233;cran que le doigt (encore qu'il ne faille sans doute pas avoir d'ongles trop longs ...) mais le salit moins.
Donc je n'ai pas besoin de nettoyer sans arr&#234;t l'&#233;cran de P910i. Pour l'iPhone, j'ose esp&#233;rer que Apple livrera un petit chiffon, comme le font Sony et tous les opticiens ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2007)

Ca me donnera une bonne raison d'arr&#234;ter le Khebab.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour peu d'être maniaque (mais sans aller aux extrémités d'Howard Hughes), je crains qu'il ne faille l'essuyer plus souvent que le "portable actuel". Le stylet abîme plus l'écran que le doigt (encore qu'il ne faille sans doute pas avoir d'ongles trop longs ...) mais le salit moins.
> Donc je n'ai pas besoin de nettoyer sans arrêt l'écran de P910i. Pour l'iPhone, j'ose espérer que Apple livrera un petit chiffon, comme le font Sony et tous les opticiens ...



Faut pas pousser là


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ca me donnera une bonne raison d'arrêter le Khebab.





Le syndic des khebabeurs va foutre un procès à Apple©.


----------



## DrFatalis (21 Février 2007)

" _Pour l'iPhone, j'ose espérer que Apple livrera un petit chiffon, comme le font Sony et tous les opticiens ..._"

Amazing ! Voilà une bonne idée ! Je le retranscrits en terme Cupertinesques:
 Pour l'iPhone, j'ose espérer que Apple *mettra en vente sur le store* un petit *i*chiffon .

Et aussi un kit "iphone renowed"... Tiens, j'y pense... pourrait on trouver des "refurbished iphone" ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (21 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Pour l'iPhone, j'ose esp&#233;rer que Apple livrera un petit chiffon, comme le font Sony et tous les opticiens ...



Oui, pour 19,99&#8364;, tu auras droit au iChiffon.  
L'emballage sera transparent, et en plus t'auras m&#234;me droit &#224; 5 iChiffon's d'un coup de diff&#233;rentes couleurs. Comme &#231;a, on pourra &#234;tre assorti avec notre tenue :rateau: 


Ok, je sors...


----------



## naas (21 Février 2007)

Un c&#226;ble de synchronisation et un socle de synchro plus c&#226;ble usb pour la recharge de la batterie.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Février 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Tiens, j'y pense... pourrait on trouver des "refurbished iphone" ?



Oui, je pense. De toute façon, comme produit Apple, il est très probable qu'on en trouve dans le refurb. Mais alors, faudra se lever tôt pour pouvoir en acheter un...


----------



## naas (21 Février 2007)

un article interressant qui retrace l'historique des soci&#233;t&#233; comme nokia ou motorola en r&#233;ponse au reseau australien qui critique apple sur la base qu'apple n'est pas un fabricant de telephone

l'on y apprends que toutes ce soci&#233;t&#233; ont bien s&#251;r commenc&#233; par faire AUTRE chose que des telephones portables

Je crois qu'il va falloir ouvrir un fil "oh non c'est pas vrai ils l'ont dit !"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> un article interressant qui retrace l'historique des société comme nokia ou motorola en réponse au reseau australien qui critique apple sur la base qu'apple n'est pas un fabricant de telephone
> 
> l'on y apprends que toutes ce société ont bien sûr commencé par faire AUTRE chose que des telephones portables
> 
> Je crois qu'il va falloir ouvrir un fil "oh non c'est pas vrai ils l'ont dit !"




ouais, c'est vrai. Motorola a d'abord installé les autoradios dans les voitures. D'où la marque Motorola (motor pour voiture et ola parceque très à la mode à l'époque). Ils ont aussi inventé les talkie walkies (ceux qu'on voit dans les films de guerre), la transmission lune-terre et ils n'ont été dans la téléphonie que dans les années 1980 en introduisant le premier tél cellulaire.
Motorola est en fait la suite de Galvin Corp créé dans les années 30.


Plus récemment: les BenQ et autres Samsung qui ne sont venues à la téléphonie que bien après leurs premiers métiers.


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

Tiens nos amis cisco et apple viennent de trouver un accord pour commercialiser tous les deux le mot iphone (quel surprise    )
rest maintenant &#224; trouver un compromis au canada avec l'operateur de telephonie IP vocaltec.
d'ailleurs le pauvre m&#234;me google canada la relegu&#233; &#224; la 8eme position.
Apple d&#233;cid&#233;ment fait tr&#232;s fort surtout quand l'on consid&#232;re que ... l'iphone n'existe pas


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Février 2007)

Si je ne mle trompe pas, alors que motorola faisait depuis l'origine dans l'électronique, il y a quelques années la spécialité de Nokia c'était le... PQ.....


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

suffit de lire l'article


----------



## iota (22 Février 2007)

Salut.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, je pense. De toute façon, comme produit Apple, il est très probable qu'on en trouve dans le refurb. Mais alors, faudra se lever tôt pour pouvoir en acheter un...


Dans la mesure ou l'iPhone est lié à un opérateur unique, difficile de le vendre sur le Refurb (ou alors, avec obligation de souscrire à un abonnement).

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Dans la mesure ou l'iPhone est lié à un opérateur unique, difficile de le vendre sur le Refurb (ou alors, avec obligation de souscrire à un abonnement).
> 
> ...



Oui mais cette histoire d'achat de l'iPhone subordonné à la souscription d'un abonnement va poser problème dans certains cas de figure, ils seront bien obligés de vendre des appareils "nus".

On fait comment quand on a perdu sont iPhone ? On souscrit un 2eme abonnement ? Et quand Apple sort un nouvel iPhone on fait comment ? On souscrit un 2ème abonnement ? etc.


----------



## iota (22 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui mais cette histoire d'achat de l'iPhone subordonné à la souscription d'un abonnement va poser problème dans certains cas de figure, ils seront bien obligés de vendre des appareils "nus".


Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit possible de changer la carte SIM, donc difficile de le vendre nu non ?

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit possible de changer la carte SIM, donc difficile de le vendre nu non ?
> 
> @+
> iota



Donc tu réponds comment à mes questions dans ce cas ?


----------



## iota (22 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Donc tu r&#233;ponds comment &#224; mes questions dans ce cas ?


Je n'ai pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; te donner 
Je ne sais pas comment Apple va g&#233;rer les cas de vols, perte ou panne, c'est leur probl&#232;me  

Je me trompe peut-&#234;tre, mais il ne me semble pas possible de changer la carte SIM.

On peut imaginer la possibilit&#233; de faire une synchro des donn&#233;es avec un ordinateur et les recopier sur un nouvel iPhone.

@+
iota


----------



## EricKvD (22 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit possible de changer la carte SIM, donc difficile de le vendre nu non ?



Alors ce n'est pas la peine d'Apple se lance sur le marché du mobile. Aucun consommateur un peu intelligent ne voudra mettre 300-400-600-800 Euros dans un appareil bridé sur un opérateur.

Plusieurs _*spéculations*_ ont été faites au sujet de la carte SIM. 
1°) Elle pourrait se trouver dans l'emplacement externe que l'on voit sur les photos de la présentation
2°) Elle pourrait être cachée sous une coque partiellement amovible de l'iPhone puisqu'il y a une différence de teinte entre la partie haute et la partie basse à l'arrière de l'iPhone.

Personnellement, je ne crois pas que les analystes d'Apple soient des gars stupides. Ils savent qu'en Europe ont a un marché très volatile au niveau des consommateurs: une année je suis chez X, l'année suivante chez Y et tout ça sans changer de GSM. 

Mais tout ceci, je le redis, ce ne sont que des _*spéculations*_ !


----------



## iota (22 Février 2007)

Si la partie grise est amovible, on est en droit de se demander pourquoi Apple n'a pas pr&#233;vu la possibilit&#233; de changer de batterie.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; te donner
> Je ne sais pas comment Apple va g&#233;rer les cas de vols, perte ou panne, c'est leur probl&#232;me
> 
> Je me trompe peut-&#234;tre, mais il ne me semble pas possible de changer la carte SIM.
> ...



Le probl&#232;me c'est pas la perte des donn&#233;es. 

Le probl&#232;me c'est quid de la sosucription obligatoire &#224; un abonnement en cas d'achat d'un nouvel appareil ?

Exemple : 

en septembre 2007 j'ach&#232;te un iPhone  avec un abonnement de 2 ans &#224; l'Op&#233;rateur X

En juin 2008, Apple sort un nouvel iPhone qui rel&#232;gue la V1 au rang d'antiquit&#233;. Je le veux absolument...

Plusieurs solutions :

- Apple vend aussi des iPhone "nus" pour ceux ayant d&#233;j&#224; souscrit un abonnement, la c'est cool pas de probl&#232;me

- Apple ne vend pas d'appareil "nus", je suis bloqu&#233; par mon abonnement de  2 ans, donc soit j'attends la fin et adieu le super nouvel iPhone de la mort qui tue, soit je l'ach&#232;te en souscrivant un second abonnement, ce qui est ridicule...

Perso je pense qu'il y aura des iPhones "nus" de vendu (avec peut-&#234;tre une v&#233;rification de souscription &#224; un abonnement en cours) et qu'en cons&#233;quence il est impossible que la carte SIM ne soit pas accessible.


----------



## EricKvD (22 Février 2007)

Je ne retrouve pas d'article où Apple signale que la batterie sera fixe. Quelqu'un sait me rencarder ? 

Merci


----------



## iota (22 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> - Apple ne vend pas d'appareil "nus", je suis bloqué par mon abonnement de  2 ans, donc soit j'attends la fin et adieu le super nouvel iPhone de la mort qui tue, soit je l'achète en souscrivant un second abonnement, ce qui est ridicule...


Il y a toujours la possibilité pour Cingular de proposer un programme de renouvellement d'iPhone.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (22 Février 2007)

Mais il n'y pas un emplacement derri&#232;re pour la carte sim ?
et plus j'y pense plus il est impossible qu'apple bloque l'acc&#232;s &#224; la carte SIM
cela causerait trop de probl&#232;mes en cas de sim defectueuse ou changement dans un magasin
bref mauvaise conception de plus cela n'apporterais rien.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

iota a dit:


> Il y a toujours la possibilité pour Cingular de proposer un programme de renouvellement d'iPhone.
> 
> @+
> iota



Avec réengagement, je n'y avais pas pensé bien vu  donc je l'aurai mon iPhone de la mort qui tue en juin 2008


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Perso je pense qu'il y aura des iPhones "nus" de vendu (avec peut-être une vérification de souscription à un abonnement en cours) et qu'en conséquence il est impossible que la carte SIM ne soit pas accessible.




Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. Si l'iPhone n'ai pas vendu nu, il y aura de gros problèmes de ventes rapidement. Certaines personnes achèteront l'iPhone, puis ne changeront pas de téléphone pendant 2 ans. Mais d'autres n'achèteront pas l'appareil pour cette raison : être bridé pendant 2 ans à un fournisseur d'accès est très contraignant.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Février 2007)

La majeure partie des abonnements sont avec une souscription de deux ans


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La majeure partie des abonnements sont avec une souscription de deux ans



Tu vas un peu vite, elle n'est pas obligatoire, tu as le choix entre 1 an ou 2 (après c'est plus ou moins cher). Et puis les petits nouveaux font même du "sans engagement de durée"... mais on quitte le sujet.


----------



## Macbeth (22 Février 2007)

Dites, vous changez vraiment d'op&#233;rateur tous les 1 ou 2 ans vous ? Quand vous avez fait le tour des op&#233;rateurs, vous refa&#238;tes un autre tour ensuite ou vous vous arr&#234;tez un moment pour reprendre votre souffle ???
Personnelement, je n'ai jamais achet&#233; un portable nu. Toujours trouv&#233; &#231;a trop cher. J'ai toujours profit&#233; des offres de renouvellement. Et si Apple ne se cale pas sur ce mode de fonctionnement, je n'aurais pas d'iPhone et puis voil&#224;.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Dites, vous changez vraiment d'opérateur tous les 1 ou 2 ans vous ? Quand vous avez fait le tour des opérateurs, vous refaîtes un autre tour ensuite ou vous vous arrêtez un moment pour reprendre votre souffle ???
> Personnelement, je n'ai jamais acheté un portable nu. Toujours trouvé ça trop cher. J'ai toujours profité des offres de renouvellement. Et si Apple ne se cale pas sur ce mode de fonctionnement, je n'aurais pas d'iPhone et puis voilà.



Un portable nu + abonnement est toujours moins cher que le même portable en renouvellement...


----------



## Macbeth (22 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Un portable nu + abonnement est toujours moins cher que le même portable en renouvellement...



Si tu changes de téléphone tous les ans, je veux bien le croire.


----------



## EricKvD (22 Février 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Dites, vous changez vraiment d'opérateur tous les 1 ou 2 ans vous ? Quand vous avez fait le tour des opérateurs, vous refaîtes un autre tour ensuite ou vous vous arrêtez un moment pour reprendre votre souffle ???
> Personnelement, je n'ai jamais acheté un portable nu. Toujours trouvé ça trop cher. J'ai toujours profité des offres de renouvellement. Et si Apple ne se cale pas sur ce mode de fonctionnement, je n'aurais pas d'iPhone et puis voilà.



Pour rappel, la politque de vente de GSM varie de pays en pays. En France, il y a moyen d'avoir un GSM pour 1 Euros à condition de prendre un bonnement de X mois sur un opérateur X Y Ou Z.

En Belgique, cela n'existe pas. Tu trouves des GSM nu pour X euros et des GSM (souvent bas ou milieu de gamme) en pack avec abonnement.

Si tu veux un GSM Full options avec jantes alu, climatisation,  vitres teintées et électriques, tu ne le trouveras pas en pack.

Donc, pour me résumer, si Apple passe un accord avec un opérateur français style orange, vous aurez peut-être un pack avec l'iPhone à 1 euros. Moi, en Belgique, je crois que je payerai un autre prix, plus réaliste par rapport aux coûts réels de l'appareil.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2007)

Macbeth a dit:


> Si tu changes de téléphone tous les ans, je veux bien le croire.



ben ouais on est geek ou on l'est pas


----------



## flo_69 (22 Février 2007)

Bonjour 

est ce qeu vous pouvez me donner la date de sortie ou le mois de sortie de l'iphone à l'étranger et en france

car je vais à dubai en avril et en juin et que je compte bien me le prendre en duty free si il est  sortie  

merci poru vos réponse


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Février 2007)

Il sort en juin aux states, plus tard dans les autres pays
(automne pour l'europe, 2008 pour l'asie)


----------



## flo_69 (22 Février 2007)

ah ça va faire juste 

ok merci pour tes infos


----------



## PER180H (22 Février 2007)

Moi, j'esp&#232;re vivement que l'iPhone aura une puce GPS int&#233;gr&#233;e, avec logiciel de localisation.

Afin que l'on n'entende plus la sempiternelle phrase "Allo, T'es o&#249;?" 
Un tap et hop! on sait tout de suite ou est l'interlocuteur, sans demander!


----------



## EricKvD (23 Février 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> Moi, j'espère vivement que l'iPhone aura une puce GPS intégrée, avec logiciel de localisation.
> 
> Afin que l'on n'entende plus la sempiternelle phrase "Allo, T'es où?"
> Un tap et hop! on sait tout de suite ou est l'interlocuteur, sans demander!


Là, je suis pas sûr que ça marche comme ça... Ca me fait penser à BigBrother ton truc: c'est limite niveau vie privée... "Allo, Chéri ? Qu'est-ce que tu fous chez ma meilleure amie ?"... 

Le GPS, si il était intégré avec l'iPhone, serait certainement plus dans l'idée des GPS actuels: localistation de l'endroit où tu te trouves et établissement d'un itinéraire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Un portable nu + abonnement est toujours moins cher que le même portable en renouvellement...


Certes. Mais moi par exemple qui suis déjà chez Orange, je ne vais pas reprendre un abonnement chez eux pour avoir un iPhone. Donc ce sera dans le cadre du programme de changement de mobile.


----------



## bompi (23 Février 2007)

Cela permettra aussi aux diff&#233;rents organismes soucieux de certains int&#233;r&#234;ts dits sup&#233;rieurs de mieux les prot&#233;ger ... Donc mieux surveiller. [ah ! surveiller et punir : voil&#224; un beau programme].
Avec la cam&#233;ra des t&#233;l&#233;phones 3G, on pourra m&#234;me savoir &#224; quel moment on se gratte le nez, en plus de savoir exactement o&#249; l'on est.

Il ne faut pas se leurrer, toutes ces techniques sont &#224; double tranchant et on sait que toute occasion est bonne pour les utiliser &#224; d'autres fins que leur destination ludique ou pratique originelle. On pourra &#234;tre trac&#233; toujours plus ais&#233;ment, gr&#226;ce &#224; tous ces outils "mobiles".

Bon. Tout ceci est bien gentil, mais il serait bienvenu de la part d'Apple de nous envoyer en p&#226;ture quelques informations all&#233;chantes. Pour l'instant, j'en reste &#224; la n&#233;cessit&#233; du rince-doigt ...


----------



## PER180H (23 Février 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Le GPS, si il était intégré avec l'iPhone, serait certainement plus dans l'idée des GPS actuels: localistation de l'endroit où tu te trouves et établissement d'un itinéraire.


C'est trop classique.
Apple se doit de réinventer l'usage du téléphone, du GPS, du rince-doigts, etc...
Comme il a réinventé l'usage de l'ordinateur


----------



## EricKvD (23 Février 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> C'est trop classique.
> Apple se doit de réinventer l'usage du téléphone, du GPS, du rince-doigts, etc...
> Comme il a réinventé l'usage de l'ordinateur



Et on en arrivera au genre de call bien connu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Et on en arrivera au genre de call bien connu


Déjà bû mais toujours aussi drôle.


----------



## EricKvD (23 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Déjà bû mais toujours aussi drôle.


Voui, je sais, mais j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher ! Et tant pis si les espions m'entendent !


----------



## Mondana (26 Février 2007)

Sur la page Apple.com.


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2007)

http://media41b.libsyn.com/podcasts/377d7d8d90fda7c73f7760e0d1c6a416/45e280f0/ues/iPhoneTeaserAd.mov

18.4 Mo


----------



## naas (26 Février 2007)

am&#233;lie poulain :love:


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2007)

Presque certain qu'elle va recevoir gratuitement son iPhone


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2007)

Et le nouveau grand jeu : qui va r&#233;ussir &#224; citer tous les films utilis&#233;s dans cette pub ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et le nouveau grand jeu : qui va réussir à citer tous les films utilisés dans cette pub ?


Et voilà.  

Comment ça "tricheur" ?


----------



## da capo (26 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Et voilà.
> 
> Comment ça "tricheur" ?



ouaih, bon ça va


----------



## naas (26 Février 2007)

un article tr&#233;s int&#233;ressant
http://www.tuaw.com/2007/02/25/found-footage-iphoneology/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> un article trés intéressant
> http://www.tuaw.com/2007/02/25/found-footage-iphoneology/


Effectivement très intéressant. Il y en a vraiment qui ont l'oeil.


----------



## barth_polux (26 Février 2007)

Moi, etant donné que je suis vraiment nul en anglais, je n'ai pas compris le passage sur la barre de defilement avec le doigt... Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer. merci


----------



## naas (26 Février 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Moi, etant donné que je suis vraiment nul en anglais, je n'ai pas compris le passage sur la barre de defilement avec le doigt... Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer. merci


oui bien sûr, quel type de cours d'anglais voudrait tu suivre ?


----------



## naas (26 Février 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Moi, etant donn&#233; que je suis vraiment nul en anglais, je n'ai pas compris le passage sur la barre de defilement avec le doigt... Si quelqu'un pouvait m'&#233;clairer. merci



sur le cot&#233; tu as des lettres et en cliquant dessus tu y vas directement
d'ailleurs steve la fait dans sa demo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2007)

moi je suis totalement fan 
la keynote donne trop envie 
les possiblités doivent etre énorme 
quand on voit ce qu'on peut faire avec un ipod déja
j'ai acheté la toute premiére génération des ipod il y a donc déja 5 ans c'étais un ipod 10 Go en firewire et depuis j'en ais eu trois autres et a chaque fois je n'ai pas étais décu
je pense donc faire confiance a apple et acheter la première génération d'iphone
par contre j'aimerait qu'il sorte plus vite 
cela me tarde depuis le temps que je l'attend (au moins un an et demi)
vraiment fan
ca a lair tro bien  en plus j'ai vue la démo de la petite soeur de la puce animant l'iphone, vraiment impréssionant
de la fluidité a l'état pur
jespère que comme ma os x l'iphone sera ouvert et que l'on pourrat y ajouter des applications...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> moi je suis totalement fan
> la keynote donne trop envie
> les possiblités doivent etre énorme
> quand on voit ce qu'on peut faire avec un ipod déja
> ...


C'est sûr : le keynote donne trop envie. Mais pour ce qui est d'ajouter des applications, c'est bien parti pour qu'on ne puisse pas le faire nous-même. En revanche, rien n'interdit à Apple d'en ajouter par le biais des mises à jour d'OS X, la version de Mac OS X développée pour l'iPhone.


----------



## barth_polux (26 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> sur le coté tu as des lettres et en cliquant dessus tu y vas directement
> d'ailleurs steve la fait dans sa demo



Merci naas, mais c'est vraiment tout petit comme lettre, ca sera impossible de choisir celle que l'on desir.


----------



## Manu (26 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr : le keynote donne trop envie. Mais pour ce qui est d'ajouter des applications, c'est bien parti pour qu'on ne puisse pas le faire nous-même. En revanche, rien n'interdit à Apple d'en ajouter par le biais des mises à jour d'OS X, la version de Mac OS X développée pour l'iPhone.


 
C'est plutôt Mac OS X qui est la version mac d'OS X.  

Pour ce qui est des applications sur l'iPhone, je crois qu'il faudra attendre la sortie aux US du nouveau joujou d'Apple. Je suis certain que des sessions supplémentaires sur le développement d'applications sur l'iPhone seront programmées pour la WWDC qui suivra.
L'iphone à mon avis va bien au delà d'un simple téléphone/iPod. C'est une nouvelle plate-forme à part entière sur laquelle Apple va tenter de démontrer son savoir faire en matière d'OS. Ce qui lui permettra d'imposer OS X dans sa version mobile,  ce qu'il n'a pu faire sur Micro ordinateur.


----------



## two (26 Février 2007)

@ barth_polux
de ce que j'ai compris apple a d&#233;velopp&#233; une interface qui calcule le point que ton (qui a dit gros?) doigt a voulu viser.
au pire tu te "trompe d'une lettre" mais tu t'est d&#233;ja bien rapproch&#233; de ton objectif


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

La 3G en 2008 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bizarre un tel prix, c'est quand même 200 $ de moins que ce qu'avait annoncé Apple... :mouais:
> 
> Mais enfin, c'est tant mieux si c'est comme ça...



oui 
mais te fais pas dillusion le prix c'est avec un abonement et un engagement de 2 ans 
donc sa reste toujours aussi cher peut etre meme plus
parceque l'abonement il va pas etre gratuit et en plus 2ans
alors tu te retrouve a la botte d'un opérateur qui te fais payer tout les mois
avec ces conditions et c'est sur que au final ca te revient plus cher
 :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr : le keynote donne trop envie. Mais pour ce qui est d'ajouter des applications, c'est bien parti pour qu'on ne puisse pas le faire nous-même. En revanche, rien n'interdit à Apple d'en ajouter par le biais des mises à jour d'OS X, la version de Mac OS X développée pour l'iPhone.



ouai 
ta surement raison 
c'est con ca aurait été bien d'avoir un environement extensible comme sur les palm
mais si il y a déja des mise a jour et des application os x (qu'on devra surement payer)
c déja ca


----------



## Manu (27 Février 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> oui
> mais te fais pas dillusion le prix c'est avec un abonement et un engagement de 2 ans
> donc sa reste toujours aussi cher peut etre meme plus
> parceque l'abonement il va pas etre gratuit et en plus 2ans
> ...



J'ai peut être manqué quelque chose. Quel est l'opérateur téléphonique en France qui propose un abonnement iPhone pour deux ans?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai peut être manqué quelque chose. Quel est l'opérateur téléphonique en France qui propose un abonnement iPhone pour deux ans?



nan 
je sais pas on est pas encore au courant de l'opérateur qui va pouvoir vendre l'iphone
mais en tout cas au état unis c'est avec un abonement de 2 ans minimum
jespère que cela sera pas pareil en france
mais il y a de grande chance


----------



## tarabeich (27 Février 2007)

Je ne sais pas vraiment si on en a parlé précédemment dans ce topic mais bon... Je me lance:

Est-ce-que vous pensez que les offres opérateurs concernant l'iPhone seront inférieur à 400 en France ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2007)

en fait on ne siat pas vraiment encore
mais des rumeur disent et il est fortement probable que comme aux states 
l'iphone soit vendu 299 et 399 par un opérateur avec un abonement (surement engagement de 2 ans et fzcture qui fait trés mal a la fin du mois!)
des rumeurs et beaucoup pense que cela serait orange qui aurait le marché
moi cela me semblerait logique: opérateur principal filiale de france télécom donc oprateur fancais par exellence cela ne m'étonnerait pas que apple se tourne vers un partenaire de choix comme celui la 
a moins qu'il opte pour un outsider peu connu ou une exporation américaine...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> en fait on ne siat pas vraiment encore
> mais des rumeur disent et il est fortement probable que comme aux states
> l'iphone soit vendu 299 et 399 par un op&#233;rateur avec un abonement (surement engagement de 2 ans et fzcture qui fait tr&#233;s mal a la fin du mois!)
> des rumeurs et beaucoup pense que cela serait orange qui aurait le march&#233;
> ...



Ami et confr&#232;re DJ, pourrais tu faire un effort sur la syntaxe/fautes de frappe s'il te pla&#238;t? 

Apr&#232;s on va encore dire que les DJ ont rien dans le cr&#226;ne. 

En ce qui concerne l'iPhone et l'abonnement, j'abonde dans ce sens. S&#251;rement une souscription chez un op&#233;rateur tel que Orange ou SFR en France, un engagement de 2 ans et un prix d'achat de l'ordre de 400 euros.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Ami et confrère DJ, pourrais tu faire un effort sur la syntaxe/fautes de frappe s'il te plaît?
> 
> Après on va encore dire que les DJ ont rien dans le crâne.
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'iPhone et l'abonnement, j'abonde dans ce sens. Sûrement une souscription chez un opérateur tel que Orange ou SFR en France, un engagement de 2 ans et un prix d'achat de l'ordre de 400 euros.



oui tu as raison je devrais me surveiller 
déja que normalement je fais pas mal de fautes
normalement sur interne j'écris tout en abrégé sans les marques de pluriel et tout...
mais la je me suis fait engeulé par un modérateur pour ca alors...
j'ai du me remettre a écrire normalement
c'est dur!!
lol


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ALQwmQrM-Z8&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Détail des fonctions _cachées_ de l'iPhone


----------



## EricKvD (28 Février 2007)

Il me plait de plus en plus cet iPhone...


----------



## barth_polux (28 Février 2007)

La mouette tu es un peu en retard.


----------



## barth_polux (28 Février 2007)

J'ai remarqué que beaucoup de gens, critique le iphone, sur sa non présence de suite de traitement de texte, de tableur.... Or, on sait que le iphone nous reserve encore quelques surprises. On sait aussi que la suite ilife se fait attendre et que c'est la premiére fois qu'elle est si longue. Cette raison de retard est peut étre du ,tous simplement a une implantation de ilife dans le iphone. Comme ca, l'absence d'office dans le iphone ne serait plus un probléme. On aurait un ilife tous beau, fonctionelle, avec un tableur de la mort qui tue.


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2007)

Elle était partie à la pêche aux informations, La Mouette ...

Je trouve que l'iPhone aussi est un peu en retard. Ou, disons, que son annonce a été un peu trop en avance ... Certains parlent de syndrome Newton possible, ce qui est débile car les cas ne sont pas comparables.
Mais bon.
Je commence à comprendre pourquoi Apple ne communiquait pas _avant_ de sortir ses gadgets. Et que mieux aurait valu qu'elle fît de même pour leur daube-TV et l'iPhone : l'excitation pour ce dernier commence à tourner au vinaigre et, là encore, Apple s'est collé une pression du diable en se la jouant méchamment, 6 mois avant que de lancer leur produit. C'est bien beau de dire qu'on est le plus fort, faut le prouver.

Une petite constatation : en un an, Apple a brisé *trois* fois sa règle de conduite, en présentant longtemps à l'avance trois produits :

Leopard : on ne voit rien venir de plus que montré il y a 8 mois ; des trucs biens mais Apple se met la pression toute seule en laissant entendre qu'il y aurait mieux : toujours rien vu
daube-TV : on apprend la création de l'objet avant même qu'il ait un nom définitif, il est en retard, il est (ce n'est que mon opinion) nul [l'iPod avait le MP3, truc-TV et iPhone n'ont que le H.264 ... ouille !]
iPhone : "on est les champions, on est les champions ..." clame Jobs 6 mois avant la sortie de l'engin, déclarant avoir réinventé une roue plus ronde et plus facile à faire rouler ... Pourquoi pas (je ne doute pas de la qualité technique du biniou) mais tout le monde a bien le temps de montrer que, bon, c'est bien gentil le _multi-touch_ (et OS X), mais ce n'est pas une raison _suffisante_ pour faire son premier de la classe, que si la roue tourne mieux que d'autres, les autres tournent déjà, elles, et depuis un bon moment ...
Donc, trois brèches dans la stratégie classique de la Pomme. Serait-ce un effet du passage à Intel ? (nan, je blague). Mais dans les trois cas, cela donne l'impression d'être un peu le bazar, tout ça ...

Du coup : il y a beaucoup moins de rumeurs sur d'hypothétiques produits et beaucoup plus de spéculations sur le bien-fondé ou la qualité de produits dont on sait qu'ils vont venir. Je ne pense pas que ce soit très positif.

Je ne vois pas de demi-mesures : Apple _devrait_ maintenant communiquer sur ses produits et dire de quoi ils vont être faits _réellement_. Ou alors il aurait fallu se tenir coi auparavant.

Au moins sait-on maintenant de quoi leur AppleTV est faite. Ça fait un peu peur pour les deux autres produits. En anglais on dit _to lose momentum_, je crois, et j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir en retrouver un, de _momentum_.

PS : Point positif pour le modérateur du forum Rumeurs, c'est quand même un peu plus calme ces derniers temps ...


----------



## Manu (28 Février 2007)

Une idée comme ça.  

Et si dans un ou deux ans, Apple licenciait OS X pour l'iPhone? Je suis certain que tous les constructeurs de mobiles l'adopteront pour faire d'Apple le premier fournisseur OS pour les mobiles. Vu le nombre de mobiles vendus dans le monde cela fait un vrai pactole. 
Cela permettrait à Apple de prendre sa revanche dans la guerre des OS.

D'autre part cela pourrait avoir un effet hallo nettement plus percutant que celui engendré par l'iPod.

En effet l'OS X pour l'iPhone est très différent de celui de Microsoft car il utilise une technologie d'interface (multi touch) nettement plus appropriée que celui utilisé par Windows mobile.

Qu'en dites vous?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

je crois aussi qu'il faut pas rêver.

Forces en présence dans les smartphones:
Symbian: 30% de part de marché sur les Smartphones
Microsoft: 53%
Palm, Blackberry...: 17%

Apple va se battre sur ce marché face à ces monstres... Le tout sur un marché représentant 5% du marché global...

Quand on connait la puissance de feu de ces compagnies, ça me fait penser à Verdun.
Non Apple a toutes ses chances mais ne rêvons pas, les autres ne vont pas lui faire de cadeaux.

N'oublions pas Qualcom (petite boite de 100 000 personnes!), Openwave (leader mondial dans les OS pour téléphones...


----------



## Manu (28 Février 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je crois aussi qu'il faut pas rêver.
> 
> Forces en présence dans les smartphones:
> Symbian: 30% de part de marché sur les Smartphones
> ...


 
Tu ne m'as pas compris. Je ne parle pas de se battre contre les OS  que tu cites. Je parle de licencier à Nokia et autres l'OS X d'iPhone, qui il faut quand même avouer est nettement plus avancé que les OS que tu cites.

Je suis persuadé que Nokia serait prêt à disposer d'OS X avec multi touch pour ses smartphones en lieu et place de symbian.

L'argument que tu tiens beaucoup l'on tenu quand Apple a lancé l'iPod. 

Il est certain que que si Apple décide comme il l'a fait pour l'iPod de lancer des équivalents d'iPod nano en mobiles (avec même techno multi touch) et à un tarif attractif, je ne donne pas chère des smartphones que tu cites.

Le gros avantage de l'iPhone c'est qu'en une journée d'utilisation, n'importe qui maitrise l'ensemble des fonctionnalités de son smartphone. ce qui n'est pas le cas des smartphones qui embarquent les OS de m.. que tu cites.

J'ai un Nokia avec Symbian, cet OS ne vaut pas un clou.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Tu ne m'as pas compris. Je ne parle pas de se battre contre les OS  que tu cites. Je parle de licencier à Nokia et autres l'OS X d'iPhone, qui il faut quand même avouer est nettement plus avancé que les OS que tu cites.
> 
> Je suis persuadé que Nokia serait prêt à disposer d'OS X avec multi touch pour ses smartphones en lieu et place de symbian.
> 
> ...



bien d'accord avec toi
je pense aussi que apple pourrais devenir maitre de l'environnement mobile
tout comme il l'on fait avec l'ipod dans le domaine des lecteurs MP3
cela serait vraiment une super avancée pour eux dans le monde entier
de plus en montrant os x sur un portable cela risquerais d'attirer encore plus de switcher 
enfin convaincu de la supériorité et de la simplicité sur mac
un double effet qui serait trés profitable
mais aprés apple ne nous as pas abituer a une ouverture comme celle la
os x ne s'est jamais vendu pour autre chose que des mac

a voir..........


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Février 2007)

Et moi j'ai un tréo avec son beau système ... qui va beaucoup me manquer à partir de décembre  

Il faudra aussi voir la qualité d'utilisation de l'internet suivant l'opérateur choisi pour la France.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Février 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> mais aprés apple ne nous as pas abituer a une ouverture comme celle la
> os x ne s'est jamais vendu pour autre chose que des mac
> 
> a voir..........



Pour os x ok, mais le système ils avaient essayé (pas Steeve). Le problème sur les ordinateurs, ils sont pas sûr de compenser le CA en ouvrant le système, avec la téléphonie ils n'ont rien à perdre mais tout à gagner.
Il est peut être là le vrai cheval de Troie, à voir.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> oui tu as raison je devrais me surveiller
> d&#233;ja que normalement je fais pas mal de fautes
> normalement sur interne j'&#233;cris tout en abr&#233;g&#233; sans les marques de pluriel et tout...
> mais la je me suis fait engeul&#233; par un mod&#233;rateur pour ca alors...
> ...



Pas de soucis! 




Manu a dit:


> Une id&#233;e comme &#231;a.
> 
> Et si dans un ou deux ans, Apple licenciait OS X pour l'iPhone? Je suis certain que tous les constructeurs de mobiles l'adopteront pour faire d'Apple le premier fournisseur OS pour les mobiles. Vu le nombre de mobiles vendus dans le monde cela fait un vrai pactole.
> Cela permettrait &#224; Apple de prendre sa revanche dans la guerre des OS.
> ...



Je n'y avais pas pens&#233;. C'est pas con. 
Un rempla&#231;ant de Symbian en perspective...
Encore faut il que les constructeurs adoptent la technologie multitouch et que Apple vende son brevet.


----------



## Manu (28 Février 2007)

DJTitanium a dit:


> mais aprés apple ne nous as pas abituer a une ouverture comme celle la
> os x ne s'est jamais vendu pour autre chose que des mac
> 
> a voir..........


 
Dans le cas des mobiles c'est différent car il n'y a pas de monopole dans la fourniture de processeurs. Bref l'équivalent d'Intel pour les mobiles. En outre si OS X tourne sur Arm, il devient assurément un OS multi plate-forme (Intel, PowerPC, Arm).

Il y a quelque temps on ne pouvait dans ce forum murmurer d'une éventualité de Mac OS X sur Intel sans se faire traiter de tous les noms  

Apple nous a également habitués à des virements à 180°.

Franchement si Apple peut avoir la possibilité de damer le pion à microsoft sur le terrain des OS sur les mobiles, ce serait bête de sa part de s'en priver. Il a pas beaucoup à perdre à mon avis. Bien au contraire!

Au moins cette fois-ci les gens choisiront un OS par ses qualités propres et non par défaut comme ils le font pour Windows.

Bref une belle occasion pour Apple de prendre sa revanche.


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2007)

Cela n'engage que moi mais l&#224;, je dois dire que je trouve l'id&#233;e assez farfelue.
Imaginer Apple devenir fournisseur de quelqu'un d'autre, donc se lier &#224; d'autres compagnies. Eux qui font tout ce qui peuvent pour &#234;tre compl&#232;tement autonomes, je ne les vois gu&#232;re se cr&#233;er des contingences de cette nature.
Car fournir son OS signifierait abandonner le choix du mat&#233;riel sur lequel tournerait cet OS. Ou alors, Apple dirait : "on vous licencie l'OS mais pour tel proc, tel carte machin, tel module 3G, tel module BT. En dehors, pas de garantie". L&#224;, c'est de la science-fiction.

Je ne vois donc pas Apple faire cela.

Quant aux autres : pour Symbian, pourquoi pas. Pour Palm, on s'en fiche un peu. Et pour les Ouinedoze Mobile, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions non plus.

PS : Un rappel : Apple va m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; d&#233;velopper ses propres magasins en dur, s'ali&#233;nant ses revendeurs, pour contr&#244;ler encore davantage les processus de A &#224; Y ou Z. Alors licencier son OS ... Pourquoi pas faire des clones, tiens ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2007)

c'est bien ce que je pensais aussi
je vois mal apple abandonner ce qu'il li rapporte le plus: la vente de ses ordinateur et donc pour ce cas se serait la vente de l'iphone et successeur
si il faisait se choix la stratégie serait alors complétement changé 
ce seait du jamais vue et peut etre la fin pour le matériel si design et ergonomique dont apple fait preuve dans ses produits
ils courarait a la défaite


----------



## Manu (28 Février 2007)

L'iPhone contrairement à l'ordinateur est un produit qui pour fonctionner a besoin d'une infrastructure détenue par un opérateur et dont Apple n'est pas propriétaire. Apple en vendant des licences sur ses technologies se  procurerait des revenus assez substanciels sans se mettre en danger.

L'avantage de licencier les technologies de l'iPhone c'est également une façon d'en faire  un standard pour mobiles. Et puis n'oublions pas qu'un OS n'est interessant que par le nombre d'applications disponibles.

Le débat ici c'est pas de savoir si Apple le fera ou pas mais surtout de discuter de ce qu'une telle stratégie peut ou non apporter à Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Février 2007)

Comme Bompi, je trouve l'idée totalement farfelue.

Par contre, j'ai pensé à une explication pour l'absence du Flash Player dans l'iPhone : ce serait que pour éviter les fuites avant l'annonce, Apple a conçu le logiciel de l'iPhone sans en parler à Adobe, qui édite le Flash Player. Et maintenant que l'iPhone est sorti, Adobe est en train de concocter le Flash Player pour l'iPhone qui sera prêt pour la commercialisation en juin.


----------



## barth_polux (28 Février 2007)

une petite video de MAc OS X pour iphone sur un pocket pc:
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-13943-un-pocket-pc-au-fumet-d-iphone


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> une petite video de MAc OS X pour iphone sur un pocket pc:
> http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-13943-un-pocket-pc-au-fumet-d-iphone



ce que tu nous montre la 
c'est surtout un beau petit arrangement de fond d'écran et d'icones installé sur un windows mobile
ceci n'a rien a voir avec le vrai mac os tournant sur l'iphone
(on voit les fenètre de lancement siglée windows et tout ...)
alors


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

Vous oubliez les détails:

1/ Nokia détient 47% de symbian, SonyEricsson 35%, Samsung, Motorola le reste. Symbian est un investissement lourd qui commence à peine à rapporter
Qui pourrait m'expliquer l'intérêt de Nokia de balancer son invest à la poubelle?

Microsoft: sans commentaires

2/ Pour travailler dans ce milieu; installer un OS du type symbian, microsoft, palm. Il faut un proc puissant, de la mémoire (beaucoup) et aussi beaucoup d'énergie. Ce qui interdit l'accès aux téléphones de masse (95% du marché). Nous aussi on rêve de pouvoir installer nos softs dans les téléphones à 1... on en rêve.
Autre point: Quel est le prix des différents os mobile (déja cités)? Au dessus de 5; forget it, it is too much.

3/ Comparer le marché de la téléphonie avec celui des baladeurs mp3 n'est à mon sens pas fondé. Quand Apple a lancé le iPod, le marché naissait et Apple a pris la main. Un peu comme TomTom est leader du marché GPS mobile. D'une boite de 50 personnes et quelques millions d'euros de CA, ils sont 300 avec 2Milliards de CA. Le tout en 3 ans.
Le marché de la téléphonie est mature et les acteurs connus, il n'y a pas de start up. (ou tout au moins elles se font bouffer en 3 ans: Sendo et autres) 
Jobs a raison de se fixer un objectif de 1% sur les 2 premières années, c'est déja beaucoup.


----------



## Manu (1 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Vous oubliez les détails:
> 
> 1/ Nokia détient 47% de symbian, SonyEricsson 35%, Samsung, Motorola le reste. Symbian est un investissement lourd qui commence à peine à rapporter
> Qui pourrait m'expliquer l'intérêt de Nokia de balancer son invest à la poubelle?
> ...


 
Parce qu'à coté de l'OS de l'iPhone, Symbian est bon pour la poubelle.  Si l'iPhone a fait sensation c'est autant par les technologies déployées que par le fonctionnement assez fluide de son OS. 
De plus comme les technologies de Leopard sont utilisées dans l'OS X de l'iPhone, je ne vois AUCUN autre OS mobile capable de le rivaliser. Et ce pour une raison simple : les technologies graphiques et soft de Léopard sont justement celles qui font merveille sur ce type d'appareil.


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Mars 2007)

Je plussois, j'ai un N80 tournant sous Symbian, c'est tr&#232;s lent et tr&#232;s buggu&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Parce qu'&#224; cot&#233; de l'OS de l'iPhone, Symbian est bon pour la poubelle.  Si l'iPhone a fait sensation c'est autant par les technologies d&#233;ploy&#233;es que par le fonctionnement assez fluide de son OS.
> De plus comme les technologies de Leopard sont utilis&#233;es dans l'OS X de l'iPhone, je ne vois AUCUN autre OS mobile capable de le rivaliser. Et ce pour une raison simple : les technologies graphiques et soft de L&#233;opard sont justement celles qui font merveille sur ce type d'appareil.



Tu l'as vu foncionner o&#249; le iPhone? On a vu qu'une d&#233;mo dans un show. Attendons avant de nous prononcer. L'os de iPod n'est pas bas&#233; sur OSX mais sur un OS tiers (je crois que c'est openwave mais je n'en suis ps sur).


Remarques que ferrari ou Porsche sont sup&#233;rieurs mais beaucoup moins vendues que peugeot ou renault.

Sur ce type de raisonnement; OSX aurait 95&#37; de part de march&#233; et windows 5%. De plus, si tu reprends tout le poste, 95% des terminaux vendues le sont sur base d'OS du type Qualccom ou Openwave pour des t&#233;l&#233;phones vendus en masse et incapables de supporter des os "intelligents". Essayes de faire tourner crosoft ou symbian sur un Razor Motorola... Ne sois surtout pas press&#233;.

Quant &#224; dire que Symbian vaut la poubelle compar&#233; &#224; OSX mobile, certes. Mais tu vas aller expliquer &#224; Nokia que les milliards d'euros qu'ils ont investis l'ont &#233;t&#233; pour rien. Voire; aller voir Bilou et lui dire: arr&#234;tes vieux, tes trucs sont pourris, remplaces les par osx Juste pour rappel: Nokia avait dans ses roadmaps un t&#233;l sur base crosoft qui a &#233;t&#233; abandonn&#233; le jour o&#249; Nokia a investi dans Symbian... Pourquoi?

La question n'est pas de savoir si OSX est meilleur, &#231;a j'en suis convaincu. Mais plutot: est ce que Apple peut dans un march&#233; ultra-concurrentiel rivaliser avec les acteurs d&#233;ja implant&#233;s:
fabricants, op&#233;rateurs, &#233;diteurs, fournisseurs de contenus...

Si quelqu'un a la r&#233;ponse (argument&#233;e), qu'il la donne ici, je me charge de la diffuser en tant que cas d'&#233;cole. Les royalty seront distibu&#233;s aux contributeurs.


----------



## Manu (1 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tu l'as vu foncionner o&#249; le iPhone? On a vu qu'une d&#233;mo dans un show. Attendons avant de nous prononcer. L'os de iPod n'est pas bas&#233; sur OSX mais sur un OS tiers (je crois que c'est openwave mais je n'en suis ps sur).


L'OS de l'iPhone est bas&#233;e sur OS X. D'autre part saches que Nokia utilise WebKit.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Remarques que ferrari ou Porsche sont sup&#233;rieurs mais beaucoup moins vendues que peugeot ou renault.
> 
> Sur ce type de raisonnement; OSX aurait 95&#37; de part de march&#233; et windows 5%. De plus, si tu reprends tout le poste, 95% des terminaux vendues le sont sur base d'OS du type Qualccom ou Openwave pour des t&#233;l&#233;phones vendus en masse et incapables de supporter des os "intelligents". Essayes de faire tourner crosoft ou symbian sur un Razor Motorola... Ne sois surtout pas press&#233;.


 
Le succ&#232;s de Windows est du simplement au fait que c'est l'OS qui a &#233;t&#233; choisi par IBM pour le PC qui lui est un STANDARD. 

Le syst&#232;me de Microsoft est l'OS par d&#233;faut du PCet celui sur lequel le plus d'Applications sont disponibles, c'est donc normal qu'il s'octroie 500% du march&#233; 



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Quant &#224; dire que Symbian vaut la poubelle compar&#233; &#224; OSX mobile, certes. Mais tu vas aller expliquer &#224; Nokia que les milliards d'euros qu'ils ont investis l'ont &#233;t&#233; pour rien. Voire; aller voir Bilou et lui dire: arr&#234;tes vieux, tes trucs sont pourris, remplaces les par osx Juste pour rappel: Nokia avait dans ses roadmaps un t&#233;l sur base crosoft qui a &#233;t&#233; abandonn&#233; le jour o&#249; Nokia a investi dans Symbian... Pourquoi?


 
Je n'ai vraiment pas &#224; leur expliquer quoi que ce soit. Leurs d&#233;clarations assez pathetiques lors de la sortie de l'iPhone sont assez r&#233;v&#233;latrices. On y a d'ailleurs fait allusion dans ce m&#234;me thread.

Entre nous tu sais tr&#232;s bien qu'en mati&#232;re d'interface et de d&#233;veloppement syst&#232;me ils sont loin d'avoir la vision qu'il faut.

Franchement quand on voit les smartphones fournis par Nokia et les autres, on est pas surpris. Dans ce sens qu'ils sont banals. En fait on les utilise tout simplement parce qu'il n'ya rien d'autre. 

Par contre quand on voit fonctionner l'iPhone, on se dit simplement qu'un mobile DEVRAIT fonctionner comme cela. Pas besoin d'&#234;tre un technicien chevronn&#233;.

C'est toute la diff&#233;rence entre Apple qui il faut bien l'avouer met beaucoup de soin &#224; concevoir ses produits, et les autres qui sortent des produits sans grande originalit&#233; et surtout sans se soucier de la meilleure fa&#231;on de les utiliser et qui s'evertuent &#224; les truffer de fonctionalit&#233;s hyper compliq&#233;es et aussi inutilisables les unes que les autres. 




ZRXolivier a dit:


> La question n'est pas de savoir si OSX est meilleur, &#231;a j'en suis convaincu. Mais plutot: est ce que Apple peut dans un march&#233; ultra-concurrentiel rivaliser avec les acteurs d&#233;ja implant&#233;s:
> fabricants, op&#233;rateurs, &#233;diteurs, fournisseurs de contenus...
> 
> Si quelqu'un a la r&#233;ponse (argument&#233;e), qu'il la donne ici, je me charge de la diffuser en tant que cas d'&#233;cole. Les royalty seront distibu&#233;s aux contributeurs.


 
Sur ce march&#233;, les seuls concurrents d'Apple ce sont les fabricants de mobiles et smartphones (Nokia, Moto, Palm,etc) pas les op&#233;rateurs et &#233;diteurs de softs ou fournisseurs de contenu. D'ailleurs Apple a bien pour son iPhone tiss&#233; des partenariats avec Google et Yahoo.

De plus c'est un secteur dans lequel, contrairement &#224; celui de la Micro, aucun acteur n'a le monopole. Les produits sont jug&#233;s par leur qualit&#233; et leur tarif. Apple a donc tout ce qu'il faut pour jouer un r&#244;le non n&#233;gligeable.


----------



## lifenight (1 Mars 2007)

Comme l'a dit Steve Jobs, obtenir ne serait-ce que 1% du marché est énorme, je ne sais pas si certains se rendent compte de ce que ça représente, ce serait très lucratif


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mars 2007)

&#199;a correspond &#224; 10 millions d'unit&#233;s. Si on multiplie tout &#231;a par 500 &#8364;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

oui, et c'est un gros challenge. Etant Mac depuis 1990, je ne peux que souhaiter que ça marche. Et pourvu qu'ils réitèrent pas la boulette du newton et pipin... Produits très en avances à l'époque, trop peut être.

Vivement décembre, je connais déja (à priori) mon cadeau.


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2007)

vous avez lu ce buzz autour de la VOIP qui serit disponible sur l'iphone ?
http://www.myiphone.com/its-kind-of-official-apple-iphone-jajah-voip-01513.php
http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/12820/
info ou intox ?


----------



## Manu (2 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, et c'est un gros challenge. Etant Mac depuis 1990, je ne peux que souhaiter que ça marche. Et pourvu qu'ils réitèrent pas la boulette du newton et pipin... Produits très en avances à l'époque, trop peut être.
> 
> Vivement décembre, je connais déja (à priori) mon cadeau.



Contrairement au Newton, qui 'avait pas de concurrents car il n'en existaient pas, l'iPhone lui en a. 

D'autre part les fonctionnalités de l'iPhone se retrouvent également chez les autres mobiles. L'iPhone a le mérite de proposer une interface qui permet très facilement de les utiiser.

Personnellment, si Apple applique à l'iPhone une statégie semblable à celle appliquée à l'iPod à savoir de fournir au fil du temps des versions comme mini et nano à des tarifs proportionnels, je ne doute pas du tout du succès de l'iPhone.

Tous les autres constructeurs de mobiles ont le gros inconvénient de ne pas maitriser l'intégration du hard et du soft, indispensable dans cette industrie, leur permettant de fournir des produits élégants et faciles à utiliser.

Pour finir, ils n'ont pas OS X.


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Tous les autres constructeurs de mobiles ont le gros inconvénient de ne pas maitriser l'intégration du hard et du soft, indispensable dans cette industrie, leur permettant de fournir des produits élégants et faciles à utiliser.



En ce qui concerne les Smartphone je suis presque d'accord avec toi. Il est vrai que l'utilisation de ce type de mobile demande un temps d'adaptation et un investissement personel pour comprendre l'interface parfois brumeuse ..

Mais en ce qui concerne les téléphones classique, les constructeurs maîtrisent très bien soft et hardware


----------



## Manu (2 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais en ce qui concerne les t&#233;l&#233;phones classique, les constructeurs ma&#238;trisent tr&#232;s bien soft et hardware


 
Pour ce qui est du soft dans ce type de mobile il n'y a &#224; vrai dire pas grand chose. C'est la raison pour laquelle ils sont fournis gratuitement avec abonnement.

Apple a de tous les &#233;diteurs de syst&#232;me d'exploitation, la meilleure exp&#233;rience (NeXT + Apple) de d&#233;veloppement des interfaces homme-machine. Ce sont les seuls qui arrivent &#224; apporter des innovations &#224; l'interface de l'ordinateur qui a &#233;t&#233; adopt&#233;e il y a plus de 20 ans. 

La technologie multi-touch existait bien dans les labos de recherche. Aucun fabricant de mobiles n'a cherch&#233; &#224; investir dans cette technologie tr&#232;s bien adapt&#233;e aux mobiles de toute sorte. 

Je pense que, Apple qui n'h&#233;site pas &#224; prendre des risques, doit &#234;tre normalement r&#233;compens&#233;. et qu'ils ont bien fait de prot&#233;ger leur technologie pour ne pas r&#233;-it&#233;rer l'erreur d'avoir fourni &#224; Microsoft le cadeau de l'interface graphique sur ordinateur.

Il ne reste &#224; Apple plus qu'&#224; int&#233;grer iChat AV sur l'iPhone pour envoyer d&#233;finitivement tous ces smartphones &#224; la poubelle.


----------



## Groumpff (2 Mars 2007)

Je pense que la stratégie d'Apple sur la tarification d'iphone est très importante car Apple attaque un secteur à forte marge.

Tous comme le macintosh, on peut certe dire qu'Apple ne possède que 3 ou 4 % du marché .... mais dans la partie extrèmement juteuse du marché donc ça ne laisse pas indifférent la concurrence malgrés la faible pdm.

donc même si Apple n'obtient que 1% de pdm, se sera dans la partie à méga marge du marché et ça ça ne laissera personne indifférent !

Pour l'ipod, Apple a au tout début attaqué le marché par le haut, ça a coupé les marges de manoeuvre de la concurrence car ils faisaient du CA mais trop peu de marge !

Par contre dans le secteur de la téléphonie, les acteurs ont les reins beaucoup plus solides.
Il faut donc en plus de leur bouffer les grosses marges, faire des choses qu'ils ne savent pas faire .... et c'est là que rentre en compte l'expertise logicielle OSX, l'ipod et itunes ...

d'ailleur la composition de vente du marché de la téléphonie actuel, montre bien qu'avec ce prix, l'iphone ne peut pas atteindre son objectif (ou HYPER AMBITIEUX)..... c'est selon moi la démonstration qu'Apple entends modifier le marché profondément en donnant envie au gens de dépenser plus et de faire plus de choses avec leur téléphone ...

Après tout qui aurait pensé dépenser 500 euros dans un baladeur MP3 il y a quelques années !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Mars 2007)

Vous oubliez pas un petit problème, la qualité du réseau pour vraiment profiter des possibilités de l'iphone. Safari, internet, ichat ... c'est très bien à Paris et après.
3G, EDGE, GPRS d'accord mais si on ne peut se servir correctement d'un iphone et de ses application qu'à la maison ou chez Mac do via le wifi, ça va limiter son intérêt.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Manu (2 Mars 2007)

Eh bien Groumpff tu d&#233;roules tr&#232;s bien le message que je m'&#233;vertue &#224; faire passer. 

L'erreur de beaucoup c'est de mettre l'iPhone dans le contexte des mobiles actuels. 

L'histoire de l'iPod et autres a souvent montr&#233; que les gens savent tr&#232;s bien reconnaitre la valeur intrins&#232;que d'un objet et sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement pr&#234;ts &#224; mettre le prix qu'il faut pour l'avoir.

Franchement quelqu'un pour qui les fonctionnalit&#233;s d'un mobile (appels, mail, web, sms, etc) sont indispensables dans sa profession, l'iPhone est clairement ce qu'il lui faut. Et il y mettra le prix.

Pas pour rien que lorsqu'on voit comment fonctionne l'iPhone, la premi&#232;re id&#233;e qui vient avant m&#234;me de connaitre son prix c'est de dire : il m'en faut un.


----------



## Manu (2 Mars 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Vous oubliez pas un petit problème, la qualité du réseau pour vraiment profiter des possibilités de l'iphone. Safari, internet, ichat ... c'est très bien à Paris et après.
> 3G, EDGE, GPRS d'accord mais si on ne peut se servir correctement d'un iphone et de ses application qu'à la maison ou chez Mac do via le wifi, ça va limiter son intérêt.
> 
> A bientôt
> ...


 
Je crois qu'il faut voir plus loin. L'accès sans fil au web dans des endroits publcs ou via des hot spots  va se généraliser d'ici peu et à de très bons débits.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2007)

moi je pense que beaucoup de personne seront prete a mettre 500 euro dans un téléphone/mp3 de qualité... lorsqu'il aura fait ses preuves
je trouve le iphone hors catégorie tout comme l'est l'ipod
au début les gens on été méfiant pour l'ipod puis au fur et a mesure de sa distribution il ont remarquées qu'il n'y existait pas mieux en matière de lecteur mp3
malgrés son prix un peu dissuadif il s'est vendu en masse grace a la supériorité de son os
moi même j'en ais acquis a ce jour 4
je pense que pour l'iphone cela sera de même
les débuts seront donc dur... il faudrat sérer la ceinture
quand au probème technologique de l'intenet et bande passante en provinces..
d'ici la qu'il y ait une majorité d'utilisateur il y aura eu des avancées techniques (comme il se passe tous les jours)


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> ...Pas pour rien que lorsqu'on voit comment fonctionne l'iPhone, la première idée qui vient avant même de connaitre son prix c'est de dire : il m'en faut un.



il m'en un oui tu as raison, mais je fait partie des ...comment les americains nomment cela, ah je ne me rappele plus, genre early technology adopter quelque chose dans ce goût, bref apple va se faire les dents sur des gens passionnés, là ou nous verront si la sauce prends c'est s'ils reussissent à dépasser ce cap et attendre le marché de masse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> il m'en un oui tu as raison, mais je fait partie des ...comment les americains nomment cela, ah je ne me rappele plus, genre early technology adopter quelque chose dans ce goût, bref apple va se faire les dents sur des gens passionnés, là ou nous verront si la sauce prends c'est s'ils reussissent à dépasser ce cap et attendre le marché de masse



la tu as raison c'est toujours cela qu'il faut faire
voir si cela fonctionne bien si cela prend et que ce ne soit pas abandonner
c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le passage a intel
surtout que les première séries chez apple sont souvent cause de problèmes
c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le pssage a intel
alors mieux vaut attendre


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

un petit graphe pour expliquer cela






et quelques liens
http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,,sid9_gci1127868,00.html
http://www.nngroup.com/reports/life_cycle_of_tech.html


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Mars 2007)

"_à ou nous verront si la sauce prends c'est s'ils reussissent à dépasser ce cap et attendre le marché de masse_"

Le marché de masse, en France, c'est les téléphones à 1 euros...

Le Newton apportait du 100% nouveau, sans concurrence, avec 10 à 20 ans d'avance et il a échoué car il était trop cher: "le miroir de poche le plus cher du monde" pour les newton 110 ! Son OS était pourtant visionnaire, bien meilleur que tout ce qui se fait sur palm and co (et les mobiles...)

Le mac apportait du 100 % nouveau, et il a échoué (oui, lorsqu'on occupe 3 % du marché en étant le premier à proposer une interface graphique il y a 23 ans, c'est un échec, mêmle si il ne remet pas en cause la société et est profitable) car les premiers macs étaient trop chers.

Maintenant l'iphone est une merveille mais il est, toujours, trop cher.

Et le zipod ? Il a connu le succes lorsqu'il est descendu en gamme: c'est le mini qui a lancé le mouvement, puis le nano et ses descendants.

L'histoire se répète, Apple vise le haut de gamme, les fortes marges, c'est une stratéguie qui lui réussit mais la condamne à ne jamais devenir une marque populaire (dans l'informatique... ailleurs...).

Dans un an, 90 % des utilisateurs bosseront sur vista avec des protables à 700 euros alors que les successeurs du macbook auront 10 ans d'avance en hard comme en soft mais couteront 2 fois plus...


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

moi tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il sortira en même temps que mes 20 ans
et que ça sera le GROS cadeau que je me ferai


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2007)

je suis pas tout a fait d'accord
la socièté a changé 
les gens sont plus prés a dépensé beaucoup dans ces sortes d'objet
il y en a bien qui achète des écran plasma qui valent plus faire qu'une voiture
alors pourquoi pas un portable qui coute aussi cher qu'une machine a laver
de plus c'est déja le cas avec le haut de gamme des mobile comme nokia et consar et les smartphones
et connait tu infinity?
il trouve bien des client 
alors pourquoi pas apple avec un os largement supérieur!!!


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2007)

Ce que dit DrFatalis, frapp&#233; au coin du bon sens, me rappelle la r&#233;plique de Jobs &#224; des  d&#233;tracteurs d'Apple : 





			
				S.Jobs a dit:
			
		

> Apple's market share is bigger than BMW's or Mercedes's or Porsche's in the automotive market. What's wrong with being BMW or Mercedes?


L'iPhone est destin&#233; &#224; suivre cette trace, m'est avis. Apr&#232;s, s'ils sortent des iPhoneMini ou iPhoneNano ou iPhonePico (_ad libitum ..._) ce ne seront que des t&#233;l&#233;phones musicaux simples (ou alors l'_homo numericus_ devra muter et avoir des doigts de la taille d'un stylet de Palm ...)


----------



## Manu (3 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Le Newton apportait du 100% nouveau, sans concurrence, avec 10 à 20 ans d'avance et il a échoué car il était trop cher: "le miroir de poche le plus cher du monde" pour les newton 110 ! Son OS était pourtant visionnaire, bien meilleur que tout ce qui se fait sur palm and co (et les mobiles...)



Quand le Newton est sorti il n'y avait pas du tout de marché pour ce type de produit. C'était donc à Apple de le créer. Ce qui n'est pas du tout facile. Surtout dans le domaine hi-tech.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Le mac apportait du 100 % nouveau, et il a échoué (oui, lorsqu'on occupe 3 % du marché en étant le premier à proposer une interface graphique il y a 23 ans, c'est un échec, mêmle si il ne remet pas en cause la société et est profitable) car les premiers macs étaient trop chers.


C'est franchement de la mauvaise fois. En effet saches quand même que lorsque le Mac est sortie , malgré l'arrivée du PC avec sa horde de constructeurs, Apple avait nettement plus de 3%.

D'autre boites comme Compaq, Amstrad qui s'octroyaient des pdm vertigineux et nettement supérieurs à celui d'Apple ont toutes sombrées. Apple lui est toujours là; ce grace à des produits séduisants plébiscités ar ses clients qui lui sont souvent restés très fidèles.

Le prix des macs n'a rien à voir avec la part de marché d'Apple.

Ce même raisonnement on l'a tenu quand le premier iPod est sorti. on le trouvait trop cher. L'histoire a montré qu'il valait bien ce prix. D'ailleurs curieusement ce sont les acheteurs de PC qui soit disant préfèrent le PC pour son prix bas qui ont fait le succès de l'iPod ce bien avant l'arrivée des minis et nanos.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Maintenant l'iphone est une merveille mais il est, toujours, trop cher.



Pour juger qu'un produit est trop cher il me parait raisonnable de le comparer à un produit équivalent. Le problème c'est que des produits équivalents à l'iPhone, il n'y en a pas.

Si les autres smartphones valent moins chers que l'iPhone, c'est qu'ils ont le prix qu'ils méritent.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Et le zipod ? Il a connu le succes lorsqu'il est descendu en gamme: c'est le mini qui a lancé le mouvement, puis le nano et ses descendants.
> 
> L'histoire se répète, Apple vise le haut de gamme, les fortes marges, c'est une stratéguie qui lui réussit mais la condamne à ne jamais devenir une marque populaire (dans l'informatique... ailleurs...).



Apple fait payer ses produits au prix qu'ils valent. Malgré ce que tu dis, Apple aujourd'hui se porte bien. Je ne vois pas le mal à ne pas devenir une marque populaire. La startégie d'Apple lui permet d'avoir justement de quoi financer ses avancées technoloiques. C'est une bonne startégie.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Dans un an, 90 % des utilisateurs bosseront sur vista avec des protables à 700 euros alors que les successeurs du macbook auront 10 ans d'avance en hard comme en soft mais couteront 2 fois plus...



D'après toi il faut vendre des produits qui ont 10 d'avance à 700 euros comme les autres? cela veut dire que les 10 ans d'avance d'investissement en R&D ne valent absolument rien? 
Si les produits d'Apple valent 2 fois plus chers comme tu le dis, c'est parce qu'ils sont deux fois meilleurs.

En résumé : 

Apple se porte bien, il innove et fabrique des produits qui font avancer le secteur. Des acteurs comme Apple sont indispensables dans cette industrie car ils montrent la voie.

S'il n'y avait pas eu le mac qui peut affirmer que Windows existerait avec ses 90% du marché.
S'il n'y avait pas l'iPod et l'iTS, l'industrie de la musique serait restée figé.

L'arrivée de l'iphone va secouer l'industrie de la téléphonie mobile. C'est tant mieux.

Pour moi, c'est cet Apple là qui nous fait plaisir à nous macusers, qui avons choisi les produits Apple non pas pour faire comme tout le monde, mais parce qu'ils correspondent bien à ce que l'on attend de tels produits. Populaires ou pas.


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Mars 2007)

"lorsque le Mac est sortie , malgré l'arrivée du PC avec sa horde de constructeurs, Apple avait nettement plus de 3%."

Comment se fait il alors que les PDM ait chuté continuellement alors que le nombre de cobstrcuteur baissait et qu'en face on n'avait que des lignes de commandes en vert sur ecran noir ? Les premiers Mac coutaient 2 à 3 fois le prix des PC "IBM compatible", et leur PDM a chuté jusqu'à se stabiliser au niveau actuel.

"Le prix des macs n'a rien à voir avec la part de marché d'Apple."
Actuellement sans doute, mais dans le passé c'est ce qui a plombé la société...

"Pour juger qu'un produit est trop cher il me parait raisonnable de le comparer à un produit équivalent"

Je dirais plutot qu'il faut le comparer au salaire des clients potentiels! Les ecrans plasmas ne se vendaient pas lorsqu'ils coutaient 15000 euros, ils se vendent autour de 1300/ 1600 euros, mais c'est un équipement "durable", qui profite à l'ensemble du foyer... Ce n'est pas comparable à une ordinateur qui aura bien du mal à dépasser 7 années de services... (voir ces @###@ de charnières qui condamnent à mort les ibook G3...)

"Apple fait payer ses produits au prix qu'ils valent. Malgré ce que tu dis, Apple aujourd'hui se porte bien. Je ne vois pas le mal à ne pas devenir une marque populaire. La startégie d'Apple lui permet d'avoir justement de quoi financer ses avancées technoloiques. C'est une bonne startégie."

Nous sommes tout a fait d'accord. C'est une excellente stratégie, mais elle condamne apple à rester avec une faible pdm, c'est tout, et donc à ne pas être reconnu. De même, la majorité des automobilistes ne roule pas en Porsche. Pour continuer l'analogie, je peut dire qu'une Porsche "n'est pas chère" (en terme de fiabilité, longévité, décote, usage,esthétisme, technologie...) par rapport à certaines autres autos, mais reste hors du portée du plus grand nombre. C'est une stratégie similaire à celle d'Apple, elle est très profitable mais inutile de réver voir apple dépasser les quelques % de PDM qui lui suffisent pour bien vivre et continuer, comme le bon saint Leibowitz, à nous faire réver


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> ...Nous sommes tout a fait d'accord. C'est une excellente stratégie, mais elle condamne apple à rester avec une faible pdm, c'est tout, et donc à ne pas être reconnu. De même, la majorité des automobilistes ne roule pas en Porsche. Pour continuer l'analogie, je peut dire qu'une Porsche "n'est pas chère" (en terme de fiabilité, longévité, décote, usage,esthétisme, technologie...) par rapport à certaines autres autos, mais reste hors du portée du plus grand nombre. C'est une stratégie similaire à celle d'Apple, elle est très profitable mais inutile de réver voir apple dépasser les quelques % de PDM qui lui suffisent pour bien vivre et continuer, comme le bon saint Leibowitz, à nous faire réver


je ne pense pas que bmw ou mercedes se plaignent de leur sort  
et apple vends de plus en plus de machines donc attendons


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Si les autres smartphones valent moins chers que l'iPhone, c'est qu'ils ont le prix qu'ils méritent.



Sauf qu'un vrais Smartphone vaut aujourd'hui le prix auquel Apple prévois de vendre son iPhone. Donc pour le prix d'une téléphone compliqué on a un baladeur multimédia avec des fonctionnalité intuitives et avancées.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> D'après toi il faut vendre des produits qui ont 10 d'avance à 700 euros comme les autres? cela veut dire que les 10 ans d'avance d'investissement en R&D ne valent absolument rien?
> Si les produits d'Apple valent 2 fois plus chers comme tu le dis, c'est parce qu'ils sont deux fois meilleurs.
> 
> En résumé :
> ...




Bon, j'ai toujours été un fervent détenteur des produits d'Apple, de la marque elle-même, mais là, ce qui dit Manu me dérange énormement.

Les produits d'Apple sont chers, plus chers que la moyenne des prix du marché, que ce soit au niveau des ordinateurs, des lecteurs mp3/mp4, ou bientôt, du téléphone portable.
Les produits Apple sont plus chers, selon toi, parce qu'ils sont en avance sur leur temps. 
Jusqu'à maintenant, il y a toujours eu des geeks, ou des bourges, ou des amoureux de la marque, ou des gens qui connaissent la fiabilité du système, ou des gens qui aiment le design Apple, ou des gens qui sont tous ça à la fois, qui ont acheté les produits Apple 1,5 à  fois plus chers qu'un produit non-Apple. 

Payer une telle différence, à cause de l'innovation, c'est prendre les clients pour des vaches à lait. Et Apple fait un profit impressionnant, plus que n'importe quelle autre entreprise d'informatique. 

Moi, je ne trouve pas ça très normal...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Mars 2007)

_ Parabole._

Dans mon quartier, il y a 2 boulangeries.
L'une vend son pain au chocolat 0,90 &#8364;, et l'autre 1,15 &#8364;.
J'ai vite compris pourquoi en faisant une &#233;tude gustative compar&#233;e, et je privil&#233;gie autant que possible la boulangerie la plus ch&#232;re car elle est bien meilleure, et "m&#233;rite" sa diff&#233;rence de prix.

Je ne vois pas ce qui interdit une entreprise de vendre un produit plus cher que ses concurrents si elle estime que ce produit est de meilleure qualit&#233;, et si la client&#232;le lui donne raison.


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ...Les produits d'Apple sont chers, plus chers que la moyenne des prix du march&#233;, que ce soit au niveau des ordinateurs, des lecteurs mp3/mp4, ou bient&#244;t, du t&#233;l&#233;phone portable...


NON NON ET NON !
lis relis et re re lis le site ci dessous avant d'avancer d'avancer ce genre de choses !
http://www.systemshootouts.org/

et compare les autres smartphone et dis moi leur prix (ou regarde les premi&#232;res pages de ce fil ou nous avons compar&#233; les autres offres disponibles )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

m&#234;me si je m'attends &#224; recevoir des pierres, je vais parler d'un truc en marketing qui aide les industriels &#224; calculer l'investissement et le niveau de son retour.

1/ Le TAM (Total Available Market) qui est la taille totale du march&#233; en question
- T&#233;l&#233;phonie mobile = 54 millions d'abonn&#233;s pour 90&#37; de taux de p&#233;n&#233;tration

2/ Le SAM (segmented available Market) qui est le segment vis&#233; sur la totalit&#233; du march&#233;.
- Smartphone= 5% du total soit 260000 en France

3/ Target qui est la part de march&#233; qu'on vise soi m&#234;me (quand on est d&#233;ja pr&#233;sent on vise une part &#233;quivalente &#224; sa part habituelle)
- APPLE vise 1% soit 2600 t&#233;l&#233;phones en France (M&#234;me si je pense qu'ils peuvent viser 5%)

Si on fait le m&#234;me calcul &#224; l'&#233;chelle europ&#233;enne, on va obtenir les chiffres suivants
450 Millions pour le march&#233;, 22 Millions pour les Smartphone et 220 000 pour Apple. Sur ce type de march&#233;, c'est d&#233;ja pas mal. Mais c'est faux... le march&#233; des Smartphones double tous les ans (raison: baisse des composants, des licences, amortissements des premiers investissements lourds dans les plateformes et les OS)
Donc les chiffres &#224; prendre en compte sont:
450 millions, 45 millions pour le march&#233; smartphone et 450 000 pour Apple. On rajoute &#224; &#231;a le march&#233; am&#233;ricain o&#249; il prendra naturellement un peu plus en PDM et on arrive bien aux millions de terminaux vis&#233;s par Apple.

Illustration de mes propos: Nokia d&#233;cline depuis 2003 sa plateforme S60 et on est aujourd'hui &#224; la g&#233;n&#233;ration des N73 et consorts en &#233;tant pass&#233; par les 3650, 6600, 6630... (pas mal non?)
Idem pour SEricsson avec UIQ qui est d&#233;clin&#233; depuis 2003 avec le P800, le P900, le P910, le P990.
Microsoft avec les plateformes PDA et smartphones.
Certes ils &#233;voluent mais pas en profondeur, le fondement de la strat&#233;gie est d'ammortir au plus t&#244;t et d'ajouter des fonctionnalit&#233;s (APN Mpixels, Wifi, Push mail....)

Pour reprendre la courbe qu'a pr&#233;sent&#233; NAAS, on est en train de passer du stade Early Adopters au stade march&#233; professionnel. Le pari est que avec le temps, les appareils embarqueront suffisamment de puissance pour embarquer des OS type microsoft, Symbian, OSX, Palm, Blackberry. 

Early adopters= s&#233;ries V chez Motorola
Professionnel= s&#233;ries Time port chez Motorola
Etabli= S&#233;ries V 
GP= les m&#234;mes en fin de vie.

Tout &#231;a pour dire que iPhone est un super produit qui a sa place sur le march&#233; et qui va contribuer &#224; acc&#233;l&#233;rer la p&#233;ntration des smartphones.

NB: on aurait aussi pu faire une pyramide de Maslow mais &#231;a serait plus-trop long.


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2007)

au lieu de pierres tu vas te faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :king: (enfin d&#232;s que le bouzin me le permet  )
c'est exactement cela, l'iphone arrive a point 

et pour maslow :


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qui interdit une entreprise de vendre un produit plus cher que ses concurrents si elle estime que ce produit est de meilleure qualité, et si la clientèle lui donne raison.




Oui, le problème, c'est que c'est la plupart du temps toujours la même clientèle, une clientèle restreinte... Malgré le fait que de nombreuses personnes switchent chaque année, cela ne fait pas avancer le problème...
Et puis tu parles d'une différence de 25 cts. Là, c'est de l'ordre de200, 300, 500 , quand même.  

Naas, tu es d'une mauvaise foi incroyable. Je suis désolé, mais un bon portable avec les mêmes caractéristiques que le MacBook Pro, par exemple, tu peux en trouver aux alentours de 1500  en PC, alors que le premier modèle du MBP est à ... 2000 . C'est plus de 2 fois le smic. Tout le monde ne peut pas se permettre de balancer deux mois de salaires dans un ordinateur.  Je le redis, Apple s'adresse toujours aux gens plus aisés. Leurs prix de vente ne servent pas à démocratiser leurs produits, au contraire.

C'est pariel pour la majorité de la gamme. L'iPod Nano 2 Go est à 159 .
Tu peux trouver sans problèmes des lecteurs mp3 2 Go à moins de 100  chez la concurrence.

Pour l'iPhone, j'avoue que ce n'est pas excessif au vu de ce que fait la concurrence. Il n'empêche que ça reste un produit cher. Mettre ce prix dans un téléphone portable, c'est une grosse dépense. Regarde quand même que pour 100  de plus, tu as un mac mini entrée de gamme. Pour le double, tu as un MacBook, qui avec Skype permet aussi de faire de la téléphonie, et qui permet bien plus qu'un iPhone. Il faut un peu mesurer les choses, et ne pas dire amen aveuglement quand Apple nous sort un produit au prix exhorbitif...  

Et le site que tu m'as sorti n'est pas, tout comme toi, totalement objectif. Chacun arrange les informations à sa sauce...


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2007)

mauvaise foi..
il n'y a pas pire aveugle que celui qui ne veux pas voir

et l'iphone est AU MEME prix que la concurrence,je vois pas ou tu trouves tes arguments pour dire qu'apple est cher


----------



## fredintosh (4 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais un bon portable avec les mêmes caractéristiques que le MacBook Pro, par exemple, tu peux en trouver aux alentours de 1500  en PC, alors que le premier modèle du MBP est à ... 2000 . C'est plus de 2 fois le smic. Tout le monde ne peut pas se permettre de balancer deux mois de salaires dans un ordinateur.


Le MacBook Pro est destiné à une utilisation professionnelle, ça n'a pas de sens de le comparer à un SMIC, voyons !
Tout le monde n'a pas besoin, pour une utilisation personnelle et domestique, d'un MacBook *Pro*. A moins d'être un geek. Et encore, j'en suis un, et je me contente fort bien d'un MacBook.

Il faut faire des comparaisons qui ont un sens, et si tu parles de pouvoir d'achat des ménages et x mois de SMIC, il faut parler plutôt de la gamme destinée au grand public (iMac, MacBook).


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> mauvaise foi..
> il n'y a pas pire aveugle que celui qui ne veux pas voir
> 
> et l'iphone est AU MEME prix que la concurrence,je vois pas ou tu trouves tes arguments pour dire qu'apple est cher




L'iPhone... Mias pour ce qui est du reste ?  




fredintosh a dit:


> Le MacBook Pro est destiné à une utilisation professionnelle, ça n'a pas de sens de le comparer à un SMIC, voyons !
> Tout le monde n'a pas besoin, pour une utilisation personnelle et domestique, d'un MacBook *Pro*. A moins d'être un geek. Et encore, j'en suis un, et je me contente fort bien d'un MacBook.
> 
> Il faut faire des comparaisons qui ont un sens, et si tu parles de pouvoir d'achat des ménages et x mois de SMIC, il faut parler plutôt de la gamme destinée au grand public (iMac, MacBook).



Soit pour le MBP. Mais prenons l'iMac milieu de gamme, le 20", par exemple, à 1500 . Un ordinateur aux mêmes caractéristiques PC, avec écran 20" sera malgré tout moins cher que cet iMac.
Pariel pour le MacBook : les ordonateurs portables PC ont très souvent des écrans supérieurs à 13", et à configuration égale, le MacBook d'entrée de gamme, avec 512 mo de ram et même pas un graveur DVD est plus cher que n'importe quel Notebook PC.

Volà, pour toi, une comparaison qui a du sens.


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mars 2007)

^^ On tourne en rond là :mouais:


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ...Volà, pour toi, une comparaison qui a du sens.


crée un autre fil pour comparer les configurations pc et mac et nous verrons


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> cr&#233;e un autre fil pour comparer les configurations pc et mac et nous verrons



Bonne id&#233;e? Pas s&#251;r, sachant que la majorit&#233; de ces fils partent en vrille, que leurs intervenants ne font, dans leur grande majorit&#233;, qu'opposer chacun leurs arguments respectifs sans les confronter, et que, faute de nourrir le d&#233;bat et d'y apporter un quelconque int&#233;r&#234;t, ces sujets finissent par &#234;tre ferm&#233;s.

Enfin, si un intr&#233;pide veut se lancer, il aura au moins &#233;t&#233; averti.


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2007)

Moi je disais &#231;a pour arreter le d&#233;bat sur ce fil mais si tu veux continuer ici pourquoi pas.
Quand a savoir si un fil est un bon fil ou pas, c'est plut&#244;t a posteriori que l'on peux en juger par a priori, sinon tu pars avec des ... apriori   

Il n'y a qu'a le cr&#233;er dans un autre forum plus appropri&#233; comme switch cela pourrais &#234;tre utile pour nos amis pcistes qui souhaitent comparer les deux mondes.
ah benh non pas la penne d'en cr&#233;er, il y &#224; un fil qui existe, et &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien, la preuve


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Moi je disais ça pour arreter le débat sur ce fil mais si tu veux continuer ici pourquoi pas.
> Quand a savoir si un fil est un bon fil ou pas, c'est plutôt a posteriori que l'on peux en juger par a priori, sinon tu pars avec des ... apriori



Tu es plutôt mal placé pour donner des leçons: il t'a déjà été signifé, à maintes reprises, de t'en abstenir.



naas a dit:


> Il n'y a qu'a le créer dans un autre forum plus approprié comme switch cela pourrais être utile pour nos amis pcistes qui souhaitent comparer les deux mondes.
> ah benh non pas la penne d'en créer, il y à un fil qui existe, et ça marche très bien, la preuve



C'est ça. Ce fil marche très bien. Ben voyons.

Revenons maintenant à l'iPhone.


----------



## Manu (4 Mars 2007)

Juste pour clore le débat 'produits Apple plus chers'. J'ai souvent forcé (et le mot est faible) des copains utilisateurs de PC d'essayer un Mac. Généralement ils m'opposent le même argument du prix. Pourtant dés qu'ils font l'effort financier de franchir le pas, ils reviennent vers moi encenser le Mac et me disent tous qu'ils en ont pour leur argent et ne regrettent absolument rien.

Preuve que la valeur d'un objet se mesure à tous les sentiments subjectifs ou non que l'on éprouve à son utilisation.

Comme me disait un Pote, un mac n'est pas plus cher que tout ce que je dépense en une année pour mes saloperies de clopes.

Je que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est pourquoi l'on se limite à la configuration physique (écran, processeur,etc) pour comparer. Un Mac c'est le sytème hard et soft parfaitement bien intégré.  Ce qu'aucun fabricant de PC ne fait. C'est ce qui fait qu'un Mac a TOUJOURS une valeur intrinsèque supérieure à celle d'un PC.

Apple a pour doctrine de fabriquer des produits à valeur ajoutée. Cela ne sert à rien de faire des produits que tout le monde fait.

Une des raisons qui fera le succès de l'iPhone sera le nombre de produits de grande Classe que les fabricants d'accessoires fourniront pour le bijou d'Apple.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Mars 2007)

Si Apple ne fond pas un boulon sur le tarif du "made for iPhone", ou propose un accord correct à ceux qui payent déjà pour le "made for ipod" on pourrait avoir beaucoup d'accessoires et très vite. reste à voir s'ils seront raisonnable.

Et pour les prix, vous vous demandez vraiment si votre voiture qui a 2 ou 3 ans vous l'avez payé chère, pas chère ou trop chère. Mes ordinateurs Apple ils durent et je ne suis pas capable de donner leurs prix d'achat. Mon tréo même avec des points Orange il fallait sortir pas mal d'Euro, mais c'est pareil, aujourd'hui je ne sais plus combien et l'intérêt de savoir si j'ai fait une affaire ou pas est nul.

Il faut pas toujours chercher à avoir le meilleur prix. L'intérêt d'un produit c'est son utilisation, et l'iphone affiche pas mal d'intérêt pour moi. Après reste à savoir si je trouve que son tarif est acceptable par rapport à ce qu'il va m'apporter (le plaisir ça n'a pas de prix  ).

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## EricKvD (5 Mars 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Il faut pas toujours chercher à avoir le meilleur prix. L'intérêt d'un produit c'est son utilisation, et l'iphone affiche pas mal d'intérêt pour moi. Après reste à savoir si je trouve que son tarif est acceptable par rapport à ce qu'il va m'apporter (le plaisir ça n'a pas de prix  ).



Je suis d'accord avec toi. Comme je l'ai déjà dit à plusierus reprises, les GSM à 1 euros, ça trompe le client sur la valeur réelle du GSM: c'est purement et simplement jouer sur l'appat du gain des clients potentiels.

Maintenant, l'iPhone est assez difficilement classable: est-ce un GSM pour M. Toutlemonde ou bien destiné à des fins plus professionnelles ? Sincèrement, j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire qu'il est entre les deux. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, si l'iPhone en vaut la peine, je cracherai les Euros qu'il faut pour l'avoir.


----------



## Manu (6 Mars 2007)

Quand j'ai appris le partenariat très actif entre Apple et Google, j'ai tout de suite penser à une chose. Et si les applis en ligne de Google étaient directement accessibles via un iPhone. ce serait vraiment Top. Et cela ne ferait que creuser l'écart entre l'iPhone et les autres smartphones.

Franchement quelque chose me dit  que l'iPhone va avoir plus de succès que l'iPod. je pense que c'est depuis le Mac, ce que Apple a fait de mieux.

L'avenir est vraiment dans ce genre de produit. L'autre jour je suivais sur Canal une discussion sur l'utilisation du Net par les editeurs de journaux, je me suis fait la réflexion que l'iPhone était très bien pour lire les journaux en ligne justement. Bref un vrai ordinateur de poche. Il lui manquerait plus que la TNT pour voir la tété.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Quand j'ai appris le partenariat très actif entre Apple et Google, j'ai tout de suite penser à une chose. Et si les applis en ligne de Google étaient directement accessibles via un iPhone. ce serait vraiment Top. Et cela ne ferait que creuser l'écart entre l'iPhone et les autres smartphones.
> 
> Franchement quelque chose me dit  que l'iPhone va avoir plus de succès que l'iPod. je pense que c'est depuis le Mac, ce que Apple a fait de mieux.
> 
> L'avenir est vraiment dans ce genre de produit. L'autre jour je suivais sur Canal une discussion sur l'utilisation du Net par les editeurs de journaux, je me suis fait la réflexion que l'iPhone était très bien pour lire les journaux en ligne justement. Bref un vrai ordinateur de poche. Il lui manquerait plus que la TNT pour voir la tété.


J'ai pens&#233; &#224; la m&#234;me chose que toi,
mais aussi et surtout une synchronisation avec les applis made in Apple: Pages, Keynote, etc. 

Tu bosses sur tes docs sur ton ordi, et tu peux les voir et les modifier sur ton iPhone sans aucune manipulation.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Mars 2007)

Bon courage pour modifier une pr&#233;sentation keynote sur un &#233;cran de 3,5", avec un doigt 
Faut arr&#234;ter le d&#233;lire 
iPhone sera avant tout un t&#233;l&#233;phone, plus &#233;volu&#233; certes mais un t&#233;l&#233;phone pas un PDA. D'ailleurs le slogan c'est "Apple r&#233;invente le t&#233;l&#233;phone" pas "Apple r&#233;invente le PDA"  Bref ce sera un t&#233;l&#233;phone beaucoup plus ergonomique que ce que l'on connait jusqu'&#224; aujourd'hui. Le chat, internet, visualiseur PDF et autres documents, g&#233;olocalisation, navigation, etc.. on l'a d&#233;j&#224; (N80 par exemple) mais ce n'est pas ergonomique du tout... Bref j'ai l'impression en lisant ce fil que 1 on tourne en rond et on revient r&#233;guli&#232;rement aux m&#234;mes sujets (prix, fonctionalit&#233;s etc.) et 2 l'attente fait monter la fi&#232;vre et certains partent dans des d&#233;lires irrationels


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (6 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bref j'ai l'impression en lisant ce fil que 1 on tourne en rond et on revient régulièrement aux mêmes sujets (prix, fonctionalités etc.) et 2 l'attente fait monter la fièvre et certains partent dans des délires irrationels



+1  

Mais c'est la faute à Apple, nous annoncer un produit 5 à 6 mois avant sa vente. Il est évident qu'ils vont pas nous donner beaucoup d'info d'ici la présentation commerciale définitive, mais on est déjà presque en avril  

Il n'empêche que 2 mois après, sauf le prada les autres se bousculent pas. L'été va être très chaud pour les téléphones car à peine le iphone sortie je veux bien prendre les paris que tous les grands acteurs de ce marché vont multiplier les offres pour essayer de tuer le plus possible le lancement. J'espère qu'Apple va dépenser un peu de son trésor de guerre pour la pub.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Manu (6 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bref j'ai l'impression en lisant ce fil que 1 on tourne en rond et on revient r&#233;guli&#232;rement aux m&#234;mes sujets (prix, fonctionalit&#233;s etc.) et 2 l'attente fait monter la fi&#232;vre et certains partent dans des d&#233;lires irrationels


 
Pas si irrationnel que cela. D'ailleurs mon id&#233;e n'&#233;tait pas de se servir de l'iPhone pour cr&#233;er du contenu mais pour en consulter uniquement.

En dehors de l'&#233;cran je ne vois pour ma part pas de difficult&#233; majeure &#224; un produit qui embarque OS X d'en faire plus. J'ai chez moi un NeXT Cube qui est nettement moins costaud en ressources que l'iPhone et qui pourtant fait pas mal de choses.

Cela n'a d'ailleurs pas echapp&#233; au patron d'Intel qui pense pareil; &#231;a promet je vous le dis. 

Apple dit qu'il r&#233;-invente le telephone mobile certes, mais lors de la pr&#233;sentation Jobs dis bien que c'est &#233;galement un 'Breakthrough internet device'. 

De plus on tourne pas en rond, m&#234;me si l'on revient sur des sujets d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233;s. G&#233;n&#233;ralement c'est pour apporter de l'eau au moulin et enrichir le d&#233;bat .

Par les temps qui courent, il doit fare bien chaud dans les bureaux d'&#233;tudes des Nokia, palm et autres. iPhone doit &#234;tre le mot maudit et interdit de prononcer.


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

Les détectives au travail ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Une question: qui va payer la facture pour les accès data? Connecté oui, mais aller sur google pour se servir de leurs appli.!!! 

Pire, le roaming... même au quart du prix actuel, je ne veux pas imaginer la facture. Pour rappel; la facture pour l'accès Blackberry tourne autour des 40 euros par mois. L'option data actuel permettant 10Mo (6 euros) est vite bouffée en mode web. Quant à la 3G; elle est facturée au temps...


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Mars 2007)

Mais si on peux se connecter par Wifi, il n'y aura pas de problèmes...


----------



## naas (8 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les d&#233;tectives au travail ...



je savais bien que tu allais la publier celle la 

et celui ci alors ?


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2007)

Je te la laissait


----------



## Manu (8 Mars 2007)

J'ai l'impression que le succès de l'iPhone sera une incitation au switch plus efficace que celui de l'effet Hallo de l'iPod.

Je m'explique :

L'iPhone, du fait qu'il fasse tourner une déclinaison de l'OS X démontre par ce fait la supériorité de cet OS sur Windows. Les utilisateurs de l'iphone qui ne sont pas des macusers en auront un avant goût qui les surprendra. 

De plus si comme je l'espère Apple permet des déploiements (respectant éventuellement un Guideline précis). d'applicationstierces, les éléments comme l'ergonomie, la facilité d'utilisation, l'intégration harmonieuse hard/soft, bref ce sur quoi Apple a bâti son succès, seront reconnus par un plus grand nombre.

D'ailleurs si l'on voit bien, on constate quand même qu'Apple figure en bonne place parmi les boites qui ont beaucoup bénéficié du Web. Apple à mon avis lui doit même sa survie (iMac, iPod, etc)

Comme l'iPod en son temps, l'iPhone arrive pile au bon moment. Le patron d'Intel lui même pense que les produits comme l'iPhone sont clairement les produits d'avenir qui exploiteront à merveille les processeurs qui correspondent à la stratégie future de sa boîte. A savoir la production de processeurs très puissant, économiseurs d'énergie.

Le système qui dispose à la fois des technologies à la pointe (Multi-touch, graphique, webkit, etc) et des fondations solides (Unix, securité, synchronisation, etc) et qui excelle dans des produits ultra mobiles, c'est justement OS X.

Les autres OS pour en arriver à ce niveau ont encore beaucoup à faire. Windows qui dans l'esprit du public se rapproche le plus d' OS X est visiblement à la traine (cf Vista), Linux, hors mis ses solides fondations, ne dispose pas de technologie d'interface graphique, ou d'autres du type de Core Animation. Et puis il faut l'avouer, l'élégance n'est pas vraiment un critère prépondérant dans ce milieu.

Bref tout ceci pour dire que l'iPhone mine de rien, me semble ouvrir des horizons qu'aujourd'hui, nous tous ne soupçonnons pas du tout. En y réflechissant bien, l'annonce faite par Apple sur son site avant le Macworld dernier, est un signe qu'Apple y a songé et a surement des ambitions beaucoup plus importantes. 

De mémoire, je n'ai jamais alors JAMAIS connu un produit qui avant sa présentation et après sa présentation continue de susciter autant d'intérêt alors qu'il n'est pas encore en vente. 

Preuve s'il en est qu'il était beaucoup attendu, qu'il comble les attentes et qu'il possède un GROS potentiel. Bref un produit qui pour moi annonce, comme le Mac fit en son temps une nouvelle révolution. Révolution dans laquelle Microsoft est cette fois-ci très distancé.


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

Apple doit sa survie &#224; un certain nombre de facteurs, dont les plus importants sont :
- la pr&#233;sence confirm&#233;e d'Office sur Mac
- le pacte de non-agression sign&#233; par M$ avec entre autres choses une prise de participation et le point pr&#233;c&#233;dent
- le choix de Jobs et NeXT pour Mac OS X : &#231;a faisait un peu plus s&#233;rieux que BeOS
L'iPod, iLife etc.  ce sont plut&#244;t des &#233;l&#233;ments de la reconqu&#234;te des d&#233;&#231;us et de nouveaux switchers.

Une chose m'&#233;chappe compl&#232;tement : comment peut-on &#234;tre &#224; ce point persuad&#233; pour prendre comme _un fait_ quelque chose qui reste du domaine de l'hypoth&#232;se [vraisemblable mais hypoth&#232;se tout de m&#234;me]. Pour ainsi dire, _personne_ n'a vu l'engin, quand m&#234;me. Et l'histoire a prouv&#233; &#224; maintes reprises que le meilleur (produit) n'est pas toujours celui qui gagne (VHS/Betamax, Windows/MacOS/UNIX, etc.)

L&#224;, on dirait les fameuses courbes du Gartner Group pendant le boom d'Internet ... Tout vers le haut _par principe_ (c'est bon pour le moral de l'investisseur). On a vu quelques d&#233;sillusions mais Gartner continue ses courbes sans aucun sens. Tout ceci est purement hypoth&#233;tique. Y compris la qualit&#233; du produit : il faudrait d&#233;j&#224; en avoir un dans les pattes pour se faire une id&#233;e puis attendre qu'Apple soit en mesure de l'industrialiser correctement. Or, un produit de cette nature, sur un march&#233; existant et d&#233;j&#224; assez concurrentiel, devra &#234;tre de bonne facture d'entr&#233;e : en faisant autant de bruit, Apple aiguise les jalousies et n'a donc pas trop int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; se planter dans la _r&#233;alisation_ de son appareil.

Autant dire que la suite des &#233;v&#233;nements promet d'&#234;tre int&#233;ressante, notamment parce que _rien_ ou presque n'est connu et que _tout_ ou presque peut arriver.
Et pas l'inverse !


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Mars 2007)

_J'ai l'impression que le succès de l'iPhone sera une incitation au switch plus efficace que celui de l'effet Hallo de l'iPod.
_

*SI* l'iphone rencontre le succes, *alors* ce sera une incitation au switch... aux USA! En France nous avons la particularité d'avoir des mobiles subventionnés. Apple veut casser tout cela, très bien. QUI va payer à part les mac addict ? Qui va accepter ce "changement de paradigme" ? Il est possible qu'apple réussisse, mais de mémoire le Newton était bien plus révolutionnaire, et l'on sait ce qu'il en est advenu.


_L'iPhone, du fait qu'il fasse tourner une déclinaison de l'OS X démontre par ce fait la supériorité de cet OS sur Windows._ 
Cette supériorité existe depuis le Mac des origines, depuis Lisa même. Si le mac des origines n'a pu s'imposer face aux lignes de code vertes sur ecran noir, alors pourquoi croire que la supériorité entraine automatiquement l'acte d'achat ?

_Les utilisateurs de l'iphone qui ne sont pas des macusers en auront un avant goût qui les surprendra. _

J'ai bien peur que les utilisateurs de l'iphone soient surtout des mac users... Ou alors il faudra gommer le terme "apple" (comme sur les zipods....) pour ne plus parler que d'iphone... en espérant que sa marche. Pour la France (ailleur, ça va cartonner... je suis d'accord) je n'en suis pas sur.

_De plus si comme je l'espère Apple permet des déploiements (respectant éventuellement un Guideline précis). d'applicationstierces, les éléments comme l'ergonomie, la facilité d'utilisation, l'intégration harmonieuse hard/soft, bref ce sur quoi Apple a bâti son succès, seront reconnus par un plus grand nombre._

Ben non: soit l'iphone "nu" suffit à démontrer qu'apple est loin devant, soit il n'y parvient pas, et ce n'est pas en lui greffant des applis ad hoc que l'on résoudra l'éventuel problème  

_Le système qui dispose à la fois des technologies à la pointe (Multi-touch, graphique, webkit, etc) et des fondations solides (Unix, securité, synchronisation, etc) et qui excelle dans des produits ultra mobiles, c'est justement OS X._

Ca c'est entièrement exact, et depuis longtemps! Résultats: OSX 3%, windaube 95% (et bientot 100 % vu l'alacrité avec laquelle les nouveaux mac users installent cette M... sur leur nouveau Mac, après avoir crié haut et fort pendant des années que c'était nul et ça ne servait à rien, beau retournement de veste digne de SJ acceuillant Intel)

_Les autres OS pour en arriver à ce niveau ont encore beaucoup à faire. _
C'est exact mais cela ne les empêche pas de progresser encore... Grace à SJ. Bill lui dit merci, quelques copies de winows vendues en plus, c'est bien.

"_Linux, hors mis ses solides fondations, ne dispose pas de technologie d'interface graphique, ou d'autres du type de Core Animation. Et puis il faut l'avouer, l'élégance n'est pas vraiment un critère prépondérant dans ce milieu.
_
 Là je peut me tromper (bien que biologiste, je ne suis pas spécialiste des Charadriiformes  ) mais il me semble que certains des linux possédent une interface graphique assez éllaborée pour accepter le controle tactile..."

"'Apple y a songé et a surement des ambitions beaucoup plus importantes. "
En effet, dans le cinema, la musique...

_De mémoire, je n'ai jamais alors JAMAIS connu un produit qui avant sa présentation et après sa présentation continue de susciter autant d'intérêt alors qu'il n'est pas encore en vente. 
_

Heu... La 2CV Citroën ? Leopard ?  

_un produit qui pour moi annonce, comme le Mac fit en son temps une nouvelle révolution. Révolution dans laquelle Microsoft est cette fois-ci très distancé._

MS a toujours été distancé. Mais Bill connait l'histoire du Liévre et de la Tortue...


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Mars 2007)

Et on tournait en rond, tournait... tournait... et les Shadocks pompaient... pompaient... pompaient...  :rateau:


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2007)

Salut.



DrFatalis a dit:


> vu l'alacrit&#233; avec laquelle *les nouveaux* mac users installent cette M... sur leur nouveau Mac, apr&#232;s avoir cri&#233; haut et fort *pendant des ann&#233;es* que c'&#233;tait nul et &#231;a ne servait &#224; rien


N'y aurait-il pas comme une petite contradiction l&#224; ? 

Les nouveaux utilisateurs de Mac crient depuis des ann&#233;es que Windows est nul et sert &#224; rien tout en pr&#244;nant la sup&#233;riorit&#233; de Mac OS X ?

Autant la remarque a du sens si tu parles des v&#233;t&#233;rans, autant dans l'&#233;tat, j'ai beaucoup de mal &#224; la comprendre...

@+
iota


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> mais de mémoire le Newton était bien plus révolutionnaire, et l'on sait ce qu'il en est advenu.




Ca n'a rien à voir, le Newton, c'était il y a plus de 10 ans...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir, le Newton, c'était il y a plus de 10 ans...


Et alors? Ne peut-on pas apprendre des exp&#233;riences pass&#233;es? Ne peut-on pas renouveler ses erreurs? 
Personne aujourd'hui ne peut affirmer &#224; 100&#37; si l'iPhone va fonctionner ou non.


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Mars 2007)

Merci Iota, je parlais en effet des vétérans... Je me suis laissé emporté par mon clavier...


----------



## Manu (8 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Une chose m'échappe complètement : comment peut-on être à ce point persuadé pour prendre comme _un fait_ quelque chose qui reste du domaine de l'hypothèse [vraisemblable mais hypothèse tout de même]. Pour ainsi dire, _personne_ n'a vu l'engin, quand même. Et l'histoire a prouvé à maintes reprises que le meilleur (produit) n'est pas toujours celui qui gagne (VHS/Betamax, Windows/MacOS/UNIX, etc.)


 
Il me semble que des milliers de personnes présentes à la MacWorld ont vu l'engin. A te lire on dirait qu'il n'existe même pas.

Le contexte du lancement de l'iPhone n'a rien de commun avec celui de Windows/MacOS/UNIX ou VHS/Betamax.

1 - Apple a pris la peine de protéger son interface.
2 - Les fonctions utilisées dans l'iPhone sont les mêmes que celles des produits concurrents.​ 


bompi a dit:


> Là, on dirait les fameuses courbes du Gartner Group pendant le boom d'Internet ... Tout vers le haut _par principe_ (c'est bon pour le moral de l'investisseur). On a vu quelques désillusions mais Gartner continue ses courbes sans aucun sens. Tout ceci est purement hypothétique. Y compris la qualité du produit : il faudrait déjà en avoir un dans les pattes pour se faire une idée puis attendre qu'Apple soit en mesure de l'industrialiser correctement. Or, un produit de cette nature, sur un marché existant et déjà assez concurrentiel, devra être de bonne facture d'entrée : en faisant autant de bruit, Apple aiguise les jalousies et n'a donc pas trop intérêt à se planter dans la _réalisation_ de son appareil.
> 
> Autant dire que la suite des événements promet d'être intéressante, notamment parce que _rien_ ou presque n'est connu et que _tout_ ou presque peut arriver.
> Et pas l'inverse !


 
Mes propos tablent certes sur des hypothèses. Mais celles-ci sont fondées pour une raison assez simples. Apple a eu à lancer dans des circonstances analogues, un produit qui a fait du succès. L'iPod. 

Décrié à sa sortie autant par son prix que par le risque d'Apple de s'aventurer dans un domaine dans lequel il n'a pas l'etoffe des acteurs habituels (Sony, Philips, etc).

L'iPod qui malgré ses défauts de départ a été adopté parce que justement il apportait quelque chose qui comblait apparemment  l'attente des utilisateurs. 

J'ai d'ailleurs pris le soin de subordonner mes propos par le fait qu'Apple applique à l'iPhone la même startégie que celle de l'iPod.

Dans ces conditions il semble que mes propos soient totalement justifiables.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et alors? Ne peut-on pas apprendre des expériences passées? Ne peut-on pas renouveler ses erreurs?
> Personne aujourd'hui ne peut affirmer à 100% si l'iPhone va fonctionner ou non.




Oui, mais le contexte n'est pas le même.   Aujourd'hui, tout le monde a un téléphone portable. Il y a 10 ans, très peu de personne avait un PDA.


----------



## Manu (8 Mars 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> *SI* l'iphone rencontre le succes, *alors* ce sera une incitation au switch... aux USA! En France nous avons la particularité d'avoir des mobiles subventionnés. Apple veut casser tout cela, très bien. QUI va payer à part les mac addict ? Qui va accepter ce "changement de paradigme" ? Il est possible qu'apple réussisse, mais de mémoire le Newton était bien plus révolutionnaire, et l'on sait ce qu'il en est advenu.


 
Le Newton personne n'attendait un produit de cette sorte pour lequel de surcroit aucun marché n'existait. De plus il n'avait aucun produit à lui opposer. L'iPhone si. 

Je vois autour de moi des personnes qui achètent des Nokia 8800 à près de 700 Euros.

De plus, plein de gens ont acheté un vulgaire lecteur MP3 pour près de 300 Euros voire plus.

Tous ceux à qui j'ai montré sur le site d'Apple le fonctionnement de l'iPhone ont eu la même reflexion : j'en veux un. Sans savoir à l'avance son prix. Tout cela parcequ'ils ont un mobile, qu'ils ont un lecteur MP3. Pour eux l'iPhone fonctionne exactement comme ils s'attendent à ce qu'un produit de ce type fonctionne. 
Ce sont donc des acheteurs potentiels, et ils sont nombreux. 



DrFatalis a dit:


> Cette supériorité existe depuis le Mac des origines, depuis Lisa même. Si le mac des origines n'a pu s'imposer face aux lignes de code vertes sur ecran noir, alors pourquoi croire que la supériorité entraine automatiquement l'acte d'achat ?
> 
> J'ai bien peur que les utilisateurs de l'iphone soient surtout des mac users... Ou alors il faudra gommer le terme "apple" (comme sur les zipods....) pour ne plus parler que d'iphone... en espérant que sa marche. Pour la France (ailleur, ça va cartonner... je suis d'accord) je n'en suis pas sur.


 
Mes propos supposent que les utilisateurs de l'iPod sont plus nombreux que ceux du Mac. 
Dans cette hypothèse, ce sont pour moi des acheteurs potentiels de l'iPhone. Parmi eux, beaucoup sont du monde PC. En utilisant l'iPhone, ils découvriront par la même occasion les qualités de OS X, et seront à n'en pas douté convaincus de sa supériorité par rapport à Windows ce qu'ils ignoraient ou n'y croyaient pas forcément.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Ben non: soit l'iphone "nu" suffit à démontrer qu'apple est loin devant, soit il n'y parvient pas, et ce n'est pas en lui greffant des applis ad hoc que l'on résoudra l'éventuel problème


 
Pas besoin d'être un devin pour douter que tel qu'il est présenté, l'iPhone est déjà loin devant.
Par contre la possibilité d'y intégrer des applications tierces y apporte de la valeur ajoutée et donc renforce son intérêt.



DrFatalis a dit:


> Ca c'est entièrement exact, et depuis longtemps! Résultats: OSX 3%, windaube 95% (et bientot 100 % vu l'alacrité avec laquelle les nouveaux mac users installent cette M... sur leur nouveau Mac, après avoir crié haut et fort pendant des années que c'était nul et ça ne servait à rien, beau retournement de veste digne de SJ acceuillant Intel)


 
Je pense qu'il ne faut absolument pas faire le parallèle entre le couple Mac/OS X avec le couple iPhone/OS X. C'est pas parce que le premier malgré sa supériorité au couple PC/Windows n'a pas percé que le second est condamné au même sort.

A vous entendre on pourrait penser que le couple iPod/iTunes n'avait aucune chance contre le couple formé par les autres baladeurs MP3 et Windows Media Player qui détient 98% du marché.

Les contextes sont tout à fait différents pour la simple raison que dans celui de l'iPhone, AUCUN acteur ne détient le monopole. de plus il y a un grand choix. Alors que dans l'autre contexte le seul choix c'est celui du PC ou du Mac. Généralement, par prudence beaucoup choisissent le PC.



DrFatalis a dit:


> C'est exact mais cela ne les empêche pas de progresser encore... Grace à SJ. Bill lui dit merci, quelques copies de winows vendues en plus, c'est bien.
> Là je peut me tromper (bien que biologiste, je ne suis pas spécialiste des Charadriiformes  ) mais il me semble que certains des linux possédent une interface graphique assez éllaborée pour accepter le controle tactile..."


 
Sauf que cette fois-ci Apple a pris la précaution de protéger ses technologies contre la copie.
Ok pour Linux. faudra-t-il encore qu'il y ait un constructeur pour faire une intégration Soft/hardware aussi bien réussie que celui de l'iPhone. D'autant plus qu'il ne maitrise pas forcément les deux.

Si c'était le cas, nul doute qu'on aurait déjà vu des produits de ce type. D'autant plus que le concept de multi-touch existe bien avant l'iPhone il me semble. 

Il y a une sacré différence entre l'existence d'une technologie et le fait de la maitriser suffisamment pour l'intégrer dans un produit que l'on propose à la vente.




DrFatalis a dit:


> "'Apple y a songé et a surement des ambitions beaucoup plus importantes. "
> En effet, dans le cinema, la musique...
> 
> Heu... La 2CV Citroën ? Leopard ?
> ...


 
Microsoft a eu le succès en copiant une technologie qu'Apple a sortie des labos de Xerox l'a faite sensiblement évoluer puis l'a intégrée judicieusement dans son produit. Avec l'erreur de ne pas l'avoir protégée.

Erreur qu'il n'a pas faite pour l'iPod et l'iPhone. Pour l'iPod on connait l'histoire. Pour l'iPhone l'histoire commence à peine et j'en connais qui doivent transpirer grave dans leur bureau d'Etude.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (8 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, mais le contexte n'est pas le m&#234;me.   Aujourd'hui, tout le monde a un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. Il y a 10 ans, tr&#232;s peu de personne avait un PDA.



Oui mais l'iphone c'est pas juste un t&#233;l&#233;phone.

Si tu veux juste un t&#233;l&#233;phone, il faudrait &#234;tre vraiment timbr&#233; pour mettre 400&#8364; dans l'iphone.
Maintenant, combien de personnes ont un "smartphone" ou du genre, mais n'utilise (presque) que la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phone car le reste c'est pas simple  . Et combien voudrait plus qu'un t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais pour l'instant ce que l'on propose... :sleep: 

Pour rappel Steve a lui m&#234;me annonc&#233; viser 1&#37;. Ca fait beaucoup d'iphone, mais sur un march&#233; celui qui p&#232;se 1% c'est loin d'&#234;tre un monstre. Donc il y a la place, il y a une attente et une client&#232;le.

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## naas (8 Mars 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> ....Si tu veux juste un téléphone, il faudrait être vraiment timbré pour mettre 400 dans l'iphone...


si l'iphone peux faire de la voip avec skype et consort alors je me jette dessus  
et puis ma moitié me l'a déjà promis pour noël  
donc je suis timbré:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Mars 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Si tu veux juste un téléphone, il faudrait être vraiment timbré pour mettre 400 dans l'iphone.




Ben tu sais, je pense aussi qu'il faudrait être fou pour mettre 600  dans une console de jeux, aussi nextgen et puissante soit-elle...  et pourtant...


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (8 Mars 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Si tu veux juste un téléphone, il faudrait être vraiment timbré pour mettre 400 dans l'iphone.



Il faut arrêter de porter des jugements sur les gens à propos de leur façon de vivre et de dépenser leur argent... (tant que c'est pas une arme qu'ils achètent)

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut. 

Et il y en a beaucoup qui ont 400 comme toi tu as 10.

( Je sais , je retire la phrase du contexte global de ton intervention, mais c'est un commentaire que j'ai vu plein de fois et qui me hérisse les poils à chaque fois... )


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Mars 2007)

Enfin, bon, il faut quand même garder une certaine mesure des choses...


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

Assur&#233;ment une maxime appropri&#233;e ...


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (9 Mars 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Enfin, bon, il faut quand même garder une certaine mesure des choses...



Oui voilà, encore une fois! Tu te bases sur tes standards pour évaluer de cette "mesure des choses".  Va expliquer à un Indien que ta peugeot de base, elle est pas si chère que ça...
Et avec l'Iphone on est plus dans l'émotionnel que le rationnel, alors le prix acceptable est différent pour chacun. Et ça ne se juge pas, c'en est presque moralisateur...

Et sur le fond, je dis pas que 400$ c'est pas chèr pour moi. Mais c'est sûr, je commence à économiser pour ...

Et s'il y en a qui peuvent mettre 400$ pour un gadget sur un claquement de doigt, et bien, grand bien leur fasse, les petits veinards!

A+


----------



## EricKvD (9 Mars 2007)

Comme dit quelques messages plus haut: on tourne en rond. La teneur des derniers messages post&#233;s, tant en remarques qu'en r&#233;ponses, a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; vue maintes et maintes fois dans les xxx pages de messages post&#233;s pr&#233;c&#233;demment.

<TROLL>
On fait finalement tellement de vent que je vais proposer aux gestionnaires du forums de monter une &#233;olienne dans ce forum pour alimenter un serveur MacG&#233; 
</TROLL>


----------



## naas (9 Mars 2007)

c'est marrant car tous les journalistes lors d'&#233;v&#233;nements autour du gsm posent la question:
"et alors l'iphone qu'en pensez vous ?"
c'est s&#251;r que certains ont en marre du ceo de palm au representant motorola europe


----------



## Manu (9 Mars 2007)

Le coté moralisateur sur le prix de l'iPhone est un faux problème. Cessons un peu d'être hypocrites. Nous qui intervenons ici sommes parmi les privilégiés. Ne serait-ce parce que nous avons accès au Web avec nos ordinateurs.

Le prix de l'iPhone doit être estimé par rapport à celui des produits concurrents de même type point.

Ceci dit, voilà un article pas mal


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mars 2007)

Ben voilà on en est revenu au prix de l'iPhone    :mouais:

Euh dans la série c'est quoi qui doit venir maintenant je me souviens plus, l'ouverture du système ? La 3G ? 
De grâce pour le salut de ce fil, qui était très intéressant au départ, ne postez que si vous avez quelque chose de *nouveau*


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Mars 2007)

Macplus a dit:
			
		

> Il est tr&#232;s probable que Microsoft se soit pr&#233;cipit&#233; sur un brevet d&#233;pos&#233; par Apple (&#224; dessein ?) le 16 septembre 2005 et accept&#233; par l&#8217;USPTO le 20 avril 2006. Rappelons que Microsoft a acc&#232;s au portefeuille de brevets d&#233;tenus par Apple, depuis le fameux accord de 1998, renouvel&#233; en novembre 2005.



Ils ont acc&#232;s &#224; tous les brevets d'Apple ? Donc ceux de l'iphone ?

J'avais pas tout suivi l&#224;

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent

Edit



DarKOrange a dit:


> De gr&#226;ce pour le salut de ce fil, qui &#233;tait tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant au d&#233;part, ne postez que si vous avez quelque chose de *nouveau*



D&#233;sol&#233;, je le faisais en m&#234;me temps.


----------



## Manu (9 Mars 2007)

Mon post avait pour but justement de permettre de r&#233;flechir un peu &#224; la suite. En effet le Mac, en introduisant &#224; l'&#233;poque l'interface graphique, transformait profond&#233;ment la fa&#231;on d'utiliser les ordinateurs. cela a permis &#224; Apple de cr&#233;er une plate-forme &#224; qui il doit sa survie.​ 
L'arriv&#233;e de l'iPhone est &#224; mon avis de le m&#234;me importance. En effet elle permet &#224; Apple d'arriv&#233;e dans le monde des appareils de communication mobiles avec une fois de plus, une nouvelle fa&#231;on de les utiliser via une interface graphique in&#233;dite.​ 
Steve Jobs dans l'introduction de son keynote de la derni&#232;re MacWorld avait bien dit, aujourd'hui nous allons faire l'Histoire. C'est dire si l'&#233;v&#234;nement &#233;tait pour Apple tout au moins, assez majeure jusqu'&#224; l'inciter &#224; modifier son Nom d'Apple Computer Inc en Apple Inc.​ 
C'est la raison pour laquelle je voudrais pour la suite de ce thread que l'on reflechisse sur ce que va apporter l'arriv&#233;e de cette nouvelle plate-forme, inaugur&#233;e aujourd'hui par l'iPhone.​ 
De plus ces derniers temps, il se passe pas un jour sans que soit d&#233;voil&#233; un d&#233;pot de brevet sur une technologie sign&#233;e Apple et li&#233;e &#224; l'iPhone ou &#224; OS X.​ 
Apple a l'&#233;norme avantage sur d'autres constructeurs. Celui d'avoir une exp&#233;rience sur les processeurs de type ARM, de proposer un OS callibr&#233; pour des ordinateurs de poche, et d'avoir toujours su int&#233;grer l'ergonomie et la facilit&#233; d'utilisation, arguments tr&#232;s importants pour ce type d'appareils.​ 
D'un autre cot&#233;, Intel a int&#233;gr&#233; dans sa strat&#233;gie l'ambition de fabriquer des processeurs pour ce type d'appareils qui est, nous le savons tous un domaine plein d'avenir et sur lequel il faudra vite se positionner avec des arguments solides et convaincants.​ 
Mes propos visent &#224; proposer que l'on reflechisse sur cet avenir, dont la cl&#233; est justement l'iPhone.​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ben voilà on en est revenu au prix de l'iPhone    :mouais:
> 
> Euh dans la série c'est quoi qui doit venir maintenant je me souviens plus, l'ouverture du système ? La 3G ?
> De grâce pour le salut de ce fil, qui était très intéressant au départ, ne postez que si vous avez quelque chose de *nouveau*



merci pour le resumé  .....
depuis un bon petit moment je ne suis plus aussi passionnément ce fil que a ses debuts, je reviens ce soir pour demander si on sait un peu plus sur mon telephone que j'ai commandé a pere noel 2006 

qu'il telephone c'est oki , apres tout c'est sa fonction principale  mais est que il fera vraiment fonction de pda ?

merci  


ps: le prix c'est le dernier de mes soucis , je l'aura en cadeaux


----------



## Manu (10 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais si telephoner est sa fonction principale. Je crois qu'on oublie souvent les deux autres fonctions qui sont aussi importantes que nécessaires.

Celle d'être un iPod très ellaboré et celle d'être un gadget permettant de profiter de fonctions internet à savoir, mail, web,map, etc. Bref un outil de communication hyper complet.

D'ailleurs je suis persuadé qu'Apple lors de son introduction en Europe et en Asie intègrera non seulement la 3G mais également la fonction GPS et surement beaucoup d'autres fonctions.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je ne sais si telephoner est sa fonction principale. Je crois qu'on oublie souvent les deux autres fonctions qui sont aussi importantes que n&#233;cessaires.




Ben faut esp&#233;rer que ce soit sa fonction principale, c'est quand m&#234;me un t&#233;l&#233;phone...  
Ou sinon on int&#234;gre 36000 trucs et on en fait une v&#233;ritable usine &#224; gaz...


----------



## iota (10 Mars 2007)

Salut.



julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben faut esp&#233;rer que ce soit sa fonction principale, c'est quand m&#234;me un t&#233;l&#233;phone...


Je ne pense pas...
C'est un appareil disposant de 3 fonctions principales mises sur un pied d'&#233;galit&#233; :
-T&#233;l&#233;phone
-iPod
-Appareil mobile internet

C'est d'ailleurs pour &#231;a qu'aucune de ces fonctions n'est mise en avant par rapport aux autres dans l'interface utilisateur.

Voir comment Apple pr&#233;sente l'iPhone sur son site :


> iPhone *combines three amazing products* &#8212; a revolutionary mobile phone, a widescreen iPod with touch controls, and a breakthrough Internet communications device with desktop-class email, web browsing, maps, and searching



@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mars 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Euh dans la s&#233;rie c'est quoi qui doit venir maintenant je me souviens plus, l'ouverture du syst&#232;me ? La 3G ?





Manu a dit:


> D'ailleurs je suis persuad&#233; qu'Apple lors de son introduction en Europe et en Asie int&#232;grera non seulement la 3G mais &#233;galement la fonction GPS et surement beaucoup d'autres fonctions.



Merci Manu j'avais oubli&#233; le GPS


----------



## ScubaARM (11 Mars 2007)

Mwouais !
Faut laisser les gens se faire plaisir, après c'est comme toute nouveauté, faut voir si c'est vraiment plus performant que les concurrents, s'il n'y a pas de bug et pour les moins argenté attendre un peu pour que les prix baissent ou que les performances décuplent (cf. nano et compagnie). En tout cas joli joujou, presque un bijou, on en est presque fou. Techniquement très belle réalisation, option S toy à venir. 
Voilou,
Scub


----------



## huexley (11 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Dans cette hypothèse, ce sont pour moi des acheteurs potentiels de l'iPhone. Parmi eux, beaucoup sont du monde PC. En utilisant l'iPhone, ils



Je me dit la même chose mais je suis dubitatif sur un point, la synchronisation des données. Quand je vois le bordel pour synchroniser un Palm ou un Pocket PC avec un Mac, dès que l'application est un chouilla exotique, je me dit que Apple à intérêt à sortir des conduites bétons pour nos amis sous Windows, car c'est un peu plus vaste qu'un vulgaire MP3... Et je suis curieux de savoir ce que Apple va nous proposer dans ce cas


----------



## Manu (11 Mars 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Je me dit la même chose mais je suis dubitatif sur un point, la synchronisation des données. Quand je vois le bordel pour synchroniser un Palm ou un Pocket PC avec un Mac, dès que l'application est un chouilla exotique, je me dit que Apple à intérêt à sortir des conduites bétons pour nos amis sous Windows, car c'est un peu plus vaste qu'un vulgaire MP3... Et je suis curieux de savoir ce que Apple va nous proposer dans ce cas



La reflexion que tu fais pour les données est tout aussi valable pour les photos detinés à  l'ipod et gèrés sur PC via iTunes. 
En fait le bordel dont tu parles est réglé par l'iTunes qui est le canaliseur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2007)

c'est sur il a raison
sur leur pc avec itunes apple a réussi a quand même offrir la possibilité de mettre des photos, des agendas, des contacts et des notes sur un ipod, alors pourquoi pas un itunes spécial iphone qui permette bien plus?


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

Et bien voilà... :bebe: 







l'article: arf


----------



## EricKvD (12 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Et bien voilà... :bebe:
> 
> 
> l'article: arf



Mince, tu m'as pris de vitesse...


----------



## EricKvD (12 Mars 2007)

Apple économise 400 millions en pub


----------



## Manu (12 Mars 2007)

Je ne sais si on en a parlé dans ce thread ou ailleurs. Le dernier brevet en date déposé par Apple sur l'utilisation des puces RFID (identification par radio fréquence), pour permettre à des différents éléments de se faire s'identifier, s'échanger des infos sur le réseau et faciliter ainsi, à l'instar de Bonjour (anciennement appelé rendez-vous), une configuration réseau.

Cette technologie est il me semble très bien venu pour l'iPhone qui dès que vous entrez dans une zone pourvu d'une borne WiFI par exemple, se mettrait en relation avec celle-ci et échangerait de données pour initier une configuration réseau et permettre une connexion réseau par WiFi sécurisée .

Je sens qu'avec cet iPhone il y a assurément pas mal de bonnes choses en perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Et bien voilà... :bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, je rêve : il n'ont pas osé faire le string pour iPhone. Si ?


----------



## two (12 Mars 2007)

si! donc l'iPhone a bien un mode vibreur, on ne doit plus se poser la question


----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> La reflexion que tu fais pour les données est tout aussi valable pour les photos detinés à  l'ipod et gèrés sur PC via iTunes.
> En fait le bordel dont tu parles est réglé par l'iTunes qui est le canaliseur.



Oui ca je le concois bien, ma question s'orientais plus vers une synchronisation de 'bêtes' photos, quid de l'agenda des 300 variantes de outlook, et autres plateformes exotiques telles que Meeting Maker, Team Agenda et autres... C'est ma réelle question sur se produit et sa fermeture au tiers me fait penser que tout ces softs seront laissés sur le carreau. Je ne doute pas que ce produit va être sympa, mais risque d'être limité bien rapidement.


----------



## EricKvD (13 Mars 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Oui ca je le concois bien, ma question s'orientais plus vers une synchronisation de 'bêtes' photos, quid de l'agenda des 300 variantes de outlook, et autres plateformes exotiques telles que Meeting Maker, Team Agenda et autres...



Heu... J'utilise un iPaq avec une synchro sur mon Mac et sur un PC. Sur PC, le seul agenda avec lequel je peux synchroniser est Outlook. Tout le reste n'existe pas. Je n'ai pas le choix. C'est aussi limitatif.


----------



## Manu (13 Mars 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Oui ca je le concois bien, ma question s'orientais plus vers une synchronisation de 'bêtes' photos, quid de l'agenda des 300 variantes de outlook, et autres plateformes exotiques telles que Meeting Maker, Team Agenda et autres... C'est ma réelle question sur se produit et sa fermeture au tiers me fait penser que tout ces softs seront laissés sur le carreau. Je ne doute pas que ce produit va être sympa, mais risque d'être limité bien rapidement.


 
Je ne pense pas qu'Apple va fermer son produit. Il ne l'a d'ailleurs pas dit clairement de cette façon. Et je pense qu'on en sera fixé à la prochaine WWDC.

Je crois qu'ils fourniront des apis et un guideline pour les développeurs. Par contre pour la syncro des données issues des plate-formes exotiques comme tu dis, On peut penser qu'Apple eput régler le problème en fournissant des possibilités de développer des plugins iTunes pour leur syncro.

Franchement, vu les possibilités ouvertes par ce produit, je suis persuadé qu'Apple veut prendre de l'avance sur d'éventuels concurrents. Pour cela il sera obligé de permettre des développements d'applications tierces. D'autant plus que la plate-forme de développement promue sur l'iphone est justement Cocoa comme l'a souligné Jobs dans son Keynote de la dernière MWSF. 

L'iphone, contrairement à l'iPod est une plate-forme à part entière avec un OS, une interface graphique, et un environnement de Dev.

Apple a dernièrement mis sur son site développeurs, un très bon article sur un son framework Web Services Core qui permet de développer des applis accédant à des web services via des protocoles comme SOAP etc. Il se trouve que c'est justement le genre de fonctionnalité taillée pour l'iPhone.

Je suis persuadé que parallèlement au Mac, l'iPhone va constituer pour Apple un terrain sur lequel il va s'appuyer pour promouvoir, avec succès cette fois-ci (j'en suis persuadé), son savoir faire en matière d'OS. Tout ceci en ayant pris soin de protéger par des dépots de brevet en tout genre, ses propriétés intellectuelles.


----------



## La mouette (13 Mars 2007)




----------



## huexley (13 Mars 2007)

Puissiez-vous avoir raison !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Mars 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



Le string sur un beau modèle c'était pas mieux :rateau: 

Je suis déjà loin, très loin.


----------



## Manu (13 Mars 2007)

iPhone sexy Bitch !!!!


----------



## Manu (13 Mars 2007)

Il semble en tout cas, et j'en suis ravi, que mes sp&#233;culations formul&#233;es tout au long de ce thread aient finalement trouv&#233; echo chez certains qui partagent la m&#234;me vision concernant l'iPhone et son syst&#232;me multi-touch.

Je persiste &#224; dire que cette interface, Apple va s'en servir pour prendre sa revanche sur Windows qui lui a piqu&#233; l'id&#233;e sur l'interface du Mac.

Apple s'en servira en lan&#231;ant pourqoi pas une nouvelle plate-forme dont l'iPhone est un pr&#233;cursuer.


----------



## barth_polux (13 Mars 2007)

iphone V2 pour l'europe???
http://www.iphoneworld.ca/iphone-interviews/2007/03/12/interview-with-apple-russia-imc-director/


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> iphone V2 pour l'europe???
> http://www.iphoneworld.ca/iphone-interviews/2007/03/12/interview-with-apple-russia-imc-director/


Apple recrute en Russie bient&#244;t


----------



## Groumpff (15 Mars 2007)

Juste pour dire que je ne comprends pas tout &#224; fait la strat&#233;gie d'Apple sur certains points.

Le ipod le plus vendu est le nano, le shuffle ensuite et l'ipod vid&#233;o enfin ....

l'iphone est unique dans ses composants technologiques .... multitouch principalement.


Je pense qu'il est urgent qu'Apple sorte un ipod vid&#233;o multitouch juste pour &#234;tre hyper comp&#233;titif sur le prix du iphone grace aux &#233;conomies d'&#233;chelle et bouffer le march&#233;.

On a bien vu avec le mac/pc des ann&#233;es 80 que le fric c'est bien mais la pdm c'est mieux ! Apple a quand m&#234;me failli y passer !  

Deuxi&#232;menment, les marges sur les jeux, les vid&#233;os, les clips, les s&#233;ries TV et assur&#233;ment bient&#244;t les logiciels .... sont largement meilleures que sur la musique (pour ce que l'on sait !  ) .... et pourtant une minorit&#233; d'ipod (et bient&#244;t iphone) on acc&#232;s &#224; ce type de contenus ...  

donc en gros on touche pas &#233;norm&#233;ment de clients avec ces appareils pour le moment et pourtant on nous dit que Apple fait des marges &#233;normes 20&#37; sur ipod.

Ne faudrait il pas que Apple baisse le prix de l'ipod classique, vende en plus un ipod fullscreen .... et se rattrape sur la vente de contenus ???

En gros arriver &#224; un syst&#232;me de prix comme le march&#233; des consoles sur lequelle aucun vendeur de balladeur ne pourrait suivre (sauf Microsoft et Sony &#233;videment) !  

??? :mouais: votre opinion


----------



## Manu (15 Mars 2007)

Avoir ces images, on pense qu'il se prépare des choses assez passionnantes du coté de Cupertino.

Il parait que les fondateurs de cette boite ont rejoint les équipe d'Apple. En tout cas les développements de softs ont été arrêtés.


----------



## Groumpff (15 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Avoir ces images, on pense qu'il se prépare des choses assez passionnantes du coté de Cupertino.
> 
> Il parait que les fondateurs de cette boite ont rejoint les équipe d'Apple. En tout cas les développements de softs ont été arrêtés.


 

oui bein moi pour le moment ça me parait compliqué pour peu de valeur ajoutée .... pour le moment ! :mouais:


----------



## Manu (15 Mars 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> oui bein moi pour le moment ça me parait compliqué pour peu de valeur ajoutée .... pour le moment ! :mouais:


 
Groumpff, imagines quelqu'un qui aurait dit cela au sujet de l'interface graphique par rapport à la ligne de commandes au lendemain de la présentation du premier Mac. 

Ce qu'il faut en fait voir c'est pas forcément l'apport immédiat mais plutôt, les nouveaux horizons que ce genre d'interface ouvre.


----------



## Groumpff (15 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Groumpff, imagines quelqu'un qui aurait dit cela au sujet de l'interface graphique par rapport à la ligne de commandes au lendemain de la présentation du premier Mac.
> 
> Ce qu'il faut en fait voir c'est pas forcément l'apport immédiat mais plutôt, les nouveaux horizons que ce genre d'interface ouvre.


 
bein franchement la combinaison de 3 doigts et d'un mouvement pour bouger une fenetre comparé à 1 doigt et la souris pour la même opération ...

.... je suis pas convaincu !

d'autant que de la ligne de commande à l'interface graphique on a fait une économie de doigts !   

mais la navigation coverflow de l'iphone me convainc ..... mais la valeur ajoutée de ces quelques cas ne vaut pas le surcoût de l'écran tactile je pense ...

... je ne demande qu'à me tromper


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2007)

L'avis du designer fran&#231;ais Ora-&#207;to :



> Qu'on se serve de cet appareil [le t&#233;l&#233;phone, note du canard] pour faire de la vid&#233;o, de la photo, pour t&#233;l&#233;phoner, calculer ou &#233;couter de la musique, l'interface la plus universelle sera l'&#233;cran. On en a un bon premier exemple avec le iPhone d'Apple.



_(Interview &#224; VSD)_


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

zdnet remet les pendules &#224; l'heure avec cet article qui permet, si tant est que cela soit necessaire, de comprendre pourquoi l'iphone est quelque chose de revolutionnaire dans le sens ou TOUS les telephones imiteront l'iphone.
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=4665


----------



## huexley (15 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Avoir ces images, on pense qu'il se prépare des choses assez passionnantes du coté de Cupertino.
> 
> Il parait que les fondateurs de cette boite ont rejoint les équipe d'Apple. En tout cas les développements de softs ont été arrêtés.



mouais, moi je me dit que au vu de ce genre d'images, j'espère que les clavier seront étanches parceque c'est le genre de fonction qui en ferait baver plus d'un


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

La comparaison a d&#251; mainte et mainte fois r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;e mais c'est troublant de ressemblance avec une s&#233;quence du film de Spielberg: _Minority Report.
_
Si l'avenir du multimedia va dans ce sens, j'en suis. 
Un gain de temps, une ergonomie monstre, des possibilit&#233;s inimaginables...
Pfiuuu, m&#234;me en r&#234;ves, les possibilit&#233;s que repr&#233;sentent cette interface deviennent r&#233;alit&#233;s.

L'iPhone: l'introduction &#224; une nouvelle &#232;re du multimedia.


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2007)

huexley a dit:


> mouais, moi je me dit que au vu de ce genre d'images, j'espère que les clavier seront étanches parceque c'est le genre de fonction qui en ferait baver plus d'un


c'est tout de même d'un point de vue ergonomique a repenser, comparé à l'interface apple l'apprentissage de la manipulation avec trois doigts me paraît fastidieuse

autant je suis époustouflé par les possibilités offertes, autant je trouve que dans cet exemple il manque la patte d'apple.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> c'est tout de même d'un point de vue ergonomique a repenser, comparé à l'interface apple l'apprentissage de la manipulation avec trois doigts me paraît fastidieuse
> 
> autant je suis époustouflé par les possibilités offertes, autant je trouve que dans cet exemple il manque la patte d'apple.



Imagine une vraie photo sur une vraie table.
Si tu veux la faire tourner sur elle même avec une de tes mains, utiliseras-tu 2 doigts ou 3 doigts ?
Pour moi, la réponse est 3, tout à fait spontanément.

Les croquis ont l'air un peu compliqué comme ça, mais en fait, je crois que dans la pratique, ça se veut reprendre au plus près la manipulation de vrais objets.


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2007)

dans le cas d'une vraie photo je suis tout a fait d'accord, cela me rappelle d'ailleurs la vid&#233;o de d&#233;monstration sur l'interface tactile issue d'un labo (qui a s&#251;rement due &#234;tre post&#233;e ici mais 35 pages pour un lien   ) l&#224; ou je dis que l'ergonomie doit &#234;tre am&#233;lior&#233;e c'est sur la manipulation des fen&#234;tres du syst&#232;me en lui m&#234;me.


----------



## Manu (16 Mars 2007)

Ce qui est epoustouflant  dans la demo du multitouch c'est que l'élément de pointage (ici les doigts) est lié  à l'élément sur lequel l'action est effectuée  et non à l'écran (exemple de la fenetre en dessous continuellement en action même si les doigts sont sur la fenêtre du dessus). Ce qui veut dire que pour interagir avec la fenêtre du dessus, il faut lever la main puis la poser sur la fenêtre. On retrouve le couple pointer,agir de la souris.

En fait ce qui est absolument ahurissant dans cete technologie c'est le fait de pouvoir associer une action avec le mouvement conjugué de plusieurs doigts. Exemple dans le cas de 2 doigts : les écarter pour agrandir et les rapprocher pour retrecir. De plus il faut associer également le contexte. En effet on peut supposer qu'en posant chaque doigt sur un objet d'un ensemble, en écartant les doigts on les éloigne les uns des autres.


----------



## LALLES (18 Mars 2007)

Manu a dit:


> J'ai appris que les fonctions de l'iphone sont incomplètes. il manque par exemple  la fonction GPS qui n'est pas encore finalisée.
> 
> D'autres fonctions issues du partenariat Apple-Google sont également prévues. Le vrai décollage de l'iPhone se fera en 2008 avec des capacités superieures et des déclinaisons type plusieurs couleurs, et surtout plus d'applications inédites.
> 
> Programmation des applis pour  l'iPhone avec  XCode et bien sûr Dashcode et Web Clip pour les widgets.



peux tu donner tes sources


----------



## lifenight (18 Mars 2007)

J'espère qu'on ne vas pas avoir un iPhone test pour avoir un autre plus complet 4 mois plus tard, tout ce que je demande c'est de pouvoir utiliser une antenne gps bluetooth avec l'iphone à moins qu'il intègre une puce intégrée. La navigation gps est indispensable sur un smartphone


----------



## Manu (19 Mars 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> peux tu donner tes sources


 
Je ne peux le faire pour le moment. Cependant plus de précisions seront données lors de la prochaine WWDC qui a justement lieu lors du lancement de l'iPhone.


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Mars 2007)

dès qu'il sort cet iphone, je me jette dessus passque faut pas déconner, c'est le top quand même, non? cartains y voudrait des fonctions d'un vrai ordinateur portable style macbook mais bon faut pas pousser quand même!!! je me contente largement des fonctionnalités qui sont ptoposées: téléphone (bah oui c'est surtout ça!), gps, lecteur audio et vidéo, avec ça je suis comblé!!!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Mars 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> je me contente largement des fonctionnalités qui sont ptoposées: ...  gps ...



Pour l'instant cette fonctionnalité elle n'est pas encore annoncée.

Un million d'adresse mail, ça fait déjà une bonne base pour AT&T, et j'ai même pas donné le mien.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Aarones (29 Mars 2007)

Trop bien ce truc je l'achete des qu'il sort !


----------



## Manu (30 Mars 2007)

Si la rumeur selon laquelle le lancement de l'iPhone serait le 11 Juin. Juste le jour de l'ouverture de la prochaine WWDC.

Cela voudrait certainement dire que c'est aux d&#233;veloppeurs qu'Apple va commencer par d&#233;voiler ce qu'ils pourrons faire avec ce t&#233;l&#233;phone tant convoit&#233;.

Dans mes posts pass&#233;s, je soutenais toujours l'id&#233;e que la prochaine WWDC sera une occasion pour Apple de d&#233;voiler le vrai iPhone tel qu'il sera commercialis&#233;, les applications propos&#233;es et surtout, comment les d&#233;veloppeurs pourront proposer des applications pour ce gadget exceptionnel qui inaugure LA prochaine plate-forme sur laquelle Apple va s'appuyer pour assurer sa croissance.

De plus quand on voit les efforts d&#233;ploy&#233;s par Adobe pour son environnement &#224; destination des mobiles, je me dis en silence, que l'on assiste peut &#234;tre l&#224; pour une seconde fois &#224; la r&#233;-&#233;dition du grand mouvement cr&#233;&#233; par les deux soci&#233;t&#233;s Apple et Adobe et qui donna au monde  ce que l'on appellera La PAO avec comme plate-forme de r&#233;f&#233;rence le Mac, l'imprimante laser, Page Maker et Photoshop.

Sauf que cette fois ci, Google et Yahoo sont venus s'ajouter au duo pour la proposition du contenu.

S Jobs tiens peut &#234;tre l&#224; sa revanche!


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

Je suis étonné que personne n'est déjà ouvert un thread à propos du mail envoyé par Apple au personne ayant souscrit à la newsletter iPhone sur http://www.apple.com/iphone/...  


Enfin bref voilà c'est sur c'est le 11 juin que la bête sortira :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

J'attends les tests avec impatience en tout les cas.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Avril 2007)

H&#233; h&#233;... 

Les poissons sur le fond d'&#233;cran sont plus que jamais d'actualit&#233; aujourd'hui...







 J'aime bien le "Skype support".  :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> H&#233; h&#233;...
> 
> Les poissons sur le fond d'&#233;cran sont plus que jamais d'actualit&#233; aujourd'hui...
> 
> ...


_Je suis d&#233;couvert !_ :afraid:


----------



## JulienCmoi (1 Avril 2007)

Putain tjrs aussi relou le 1er Avril.


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Putain tjrs aussi relou le 1er Avril.


Bah si t'es pas content t'as qu'a pas te lever ce jour l&#224;...


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Putain tjrs aussi relou le 1er Avril.



comme ton Français


----------



## EricKvD (5 Avril 2007)

Allez... Histoire de relancer le débat: l'iPhone aurait une batterie pourrie !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (5 Avril 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Allez... Histoire de relancer le débat: l'iPhone aurait une batterie pourrie !


L'auteur de la rumeur est John C. Dvorak.
Pour moi, c'est pas du tout une source fiable.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Avril 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> L'auteur de la rumeur est John C. Dvorak.
> Pour moi, c'est pas du tout une source fiable.


Au contraire, on sait d&#233;sormais que l'iPhone est &#233;quip&#233; d'une bonne batterie


----------



## lifenight (5 Avril 2007)

Dvorak est un abruti qui essaie par tous les moyens de ternir l'image d'Apple, vraiment honteux de jouer de sa notoriété comme il le fait :mouais:


----------



## smimo (5 Avril 2007)

Blague ou arnaque, ya un Iphone &#224; vendre sur eBay !
Objet n&#176; 170098344696


----------



## EricKvD (6 Avril 2007)

smimo a dit:


> Blague ou arnaque, ya un Iphone à vendre sur eBay !
> Objet n° 170098344696



Il n'est même pas encore vendu aux States... Pour moi: arnaque !


----------



## EricKvD (6 Avril 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> L'auteur de la rumeur est John C. Dvorak.
> Pour moi, c'est pas du tout une source fiable.



Mais je n'ai jamais dit non plus que c'était une source fiable


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Avril 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Mais je n'ai jamais dit non plus que c'était une source fiable



Geen probleem!


----------



## barth_polux (6 Avril 2007)

bon pour en revenir un peu au sujet. J'ai decouvert ca sur le site, regardé sur le côté gauche la disponibilité du iphone, septembre???? Aprés je sais pas si c'est fiable ou pas....
http://www.worldgsm.com/fiche_produit.php?usid=e4be4690c89846cd494a660ed1952ab3&id=tel637


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

je me pose une question:

est que dans l'iphone il y aura dashboard ?

parce que si c'est le cas avec le widget callwave mes 3ou 4  sms que j'envoie par an  seront gratuit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je me pose une question:
> 
> est que dans l'iphone il y aura dashboard ?
> 
> parce que si c'est le cas avec le widget callwave mes 3ou 4  sms que j'envoie par an  seront gratuit


Dans l'iPhone, il y a des widgets. Mais rien ne dit qu'on pourra en ajouter à sa guise comme on le fait sur nos Mac.


----------



## spleen (7 Avril 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Au contraire, on sait désormais que l'iPhone est équipé d'une bonne batterie



Et il semblerait qu'on sache également que la batterie de l'aïe-phone ne sera pas amovible.
Vous confirmez ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2007)

C'est comme celle des iPod, elle n'est en th&#233;orie pas amovible. mais en bidouillant, on peut la changer.


----------



## spleen (7 Avril 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est comme celle des iPod, elle n'est en théorie pas amovible. mais en bidouillant, on peut la changer.



Bien joué. Quand on connaît la durée de vie d'une batterie...  
C'est marrant, mais que ce soit avec l'Apple TV ou l'Iphone, le terme "bidouiller" revient de plus en plus souvent  
Apple est sur la bonne voie. Bientôt les Apple center seront rue Montgallet à Paris et vous ferez la queue au SAV avec les PCistes qui ont grillé leur proc AMD overclocké...
C'est ça la nouvelle intéropérabilité : prendre les défauts des 2 mondes, Mac et PC.


----------



## LALLES (8 Avril 2007)

:casse::sick: bigre , je viens de me farcir les 72 pages de ce fil ( j'ai commenc&#233; il y a 3 jours..)

Cet iphone est incroyable... j''en ai souvent r&#234;v&#233;....APPEL la concr&#233;tis&#233; !

Pour moi pas de doute il va faire un "carton "!

J'ai eu , je ne sais combien de pda, pdaphone, et gsm....bien que ceux-ci  &#233;voluaient avec les ann&#233;es; aucun n'apportait une r&#233;elle "r&#233;volution"...jusqu'a aujourd'hui 

j'aime bien cette video comparant l'iphone a windows mobile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ww4xatwrNs

je suis persuad&#233; du succes de l'iphone car APPLE a le don de simplifier les choses ; perso, j'ai abandonn&#233; les PDA...trop compliqu&#233;s pour faire de simple choses
Synchro compliqu&#233;e via bluetooth et activesync
le web , faut vraiment avoir besoin d'y aller...
word et excel ...fonctionne pas vraiment
toujours besoin du stylet
album photo catastrophique et difficilement synchronisable
lecteur MP3 et video...bof et il faut payer
Bref, j'economise pour l'acheter d&#233;s sa sortie ! ...si toutefois il arrive en Belgique car Gsm + abonnement = interdit:mouais:

Toutefois, pour vraiment laisser les autres sur la "touche" il manque 2 ou 3 choses a l'iphone :
le GPS
skype
ichat
pour ce qui est du design, il est bien mais pas vraiment dans la lign&#233;e du look APPLE; je le pr&#233;fererais tout blanc ou tout noir ...et peut &#234;tre un peu plus compact..


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Avril 2007)

Pour moi le GPS pourquoi pas si interaction avec Google Maps d&#233;j&#224; bien int&#233;gr&#233;.

Skype oui, mais aussi Gizmo pour pouvoir utiliser la Freephonie par exemple.

iChat moui, plut&#244;t un truc multi-protocol comme Jabber (donc derni&#232;re version d'iChat) pour pouvoir discuter avec les GTalk, Aim, Jabber et MSN (il y en a malheureusement beaucoup !).


Mais SURTOUT : une vraie bonne int&#233;gration &#224; Gmail et Google Reader ! et l&#224; c'est vraiment le must :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2007)

Un produit que quasiment personne n'a vu, si ce n'est en janvier &#224; la Keynote, encore moins eu entre les mains. On ne sait finalement pas quelle version sortira sur le continent europ&#233;en, avec le 3G ou pas. Un plus gros disque dur...

... et sort d&#233;j&#224; un bouquin. C'est assez sid&#233;rant. Et sans doute jusqu'&#224; ce jour unique.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Avril 2007)

Ce bouquin est en pr&#233;commande, ce qui veut dire qu'il n'existe pas pour l'instant... D'ailleurs on ne voit nul part l'iPhone sur la couverture  

Edit : La nana tient quelque chose dans la main qui ne ressemble pas &#224; un iPhone AMHA.






*
Disponibilit&#233; :* Bient&#244;t disponible - Commandez-le maintenant et nous vous l'enverrons d&#232;s qu'il sera disponible.


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et sans doute jusqu'à ce jour unique.


& non...
il sont deux maintenant


----------



## LALLES (11 Avril 2007)

Une chose parait bizarre dans la keynote de S.jobs ....il présente les fonctionnalitées qu'il va montrer dans la deuxieme partie de la presentation en parlant du "calendar" et puis boum il passe cette partie...:mouais:

Pq? probleme?

J'espere en tout cas que le calendrier sera digne du reste des fonctionnalitées de l'iphone... 

Je dirais même que ce serait une grosse erreur de négligé cette fonctionnalité ! Il faut reconnaitre que c'est une application qui fonctionne bien sur les pda fonctionnant sur WM....de plus plusieurs software (payant souvent) permettent  de voir  ses rdvs sur la page d'accueil ... J'espere qu'une fonctionnalité similaire sera présente sur l'iphone..


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

Quand c'est que l'iPhone sortira ? parce que j'ai vu un article sur macgé qui disait qu 'il sortirait debut juin. Je pensais en décembre


----------



## La mouette (13 Avril 2007)

Juin aux USA, fin de l'année en Europe


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Avril 2007)

Je dirais même plus livré fin juin aux US, c'est ce qu'on apprend dans le communiqué publié par Apple sur le retard de Léopard:

"iPhone has already passed several of its required certification tests and is on schedule to *ship in late June* as planned."


----------



## fredintosh (13 Avril 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Je dirais même plus livré fin juin aux US, c'est ce qu'on apprend dans le communiqué publié par Apple sur le retard de Léopard:
> 
> "iPhone has already passed several of its required certification tests and is on schedule to *ship in late June* as planned."


Donc, si tout va bien, ce sera livré fin juillet...   

Apple et les dates, c'est quand même un peu spécial. :rateau: 

Va falloir faire un dico de traduction du langage Apple :

février = 15 mars
printemps = octobre
octobre = noël
bientôt = on sait pas quand
disponible = en précommande
fonctionnalités secrètes = recherche développeur ou boîte à racheter avec idée qui tue
 

Purée, depuis que Leopard est reporté, j'ai l'impression de devenir un troll anti-Apple, mais qu'est-ce qui m'arrive ? :sick:


----------



## I-Tof (13 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Donc, si tout va bien, ce sera livré fin juillet...
> 
> Apple et les dates, c'est quand même un peu spécial. :rateau:
> 
> ...



Ce qui m'arrive aussi ! Et pourtant ...


----------



## GhostOutOfTheShell (13 Avril 2007)

L'iPhone ? J'en rêve !!! 

Depuis que j'ai vu la démo que Steve Jobs en a faite, je me ronge les sangs et j'essaye de penser à autre chose en attendant qu'il sorte en France ... et d'avoir les moyens de l'acheter !

Mais je prépare déjà les vidéos que je vais y installer ... 

Au fait, il y a déjà un téléphone qui s'appelle iPhone, fbriqué par je-ne-sais-plus-qui et Apple doit batailler pour récupérer son nom.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

GhostOutOfTheShell a dit:


> L'iPhone ? J'en rêve !!!
> 
> Depuis que j'ai vu la démo que Steve Jobs en a faite, je me ronge les sangs et j'essaye de penser à autre chose en attendant qu'il sorte en France ... et d'avoir les moyens de l'acheter !
> 
> ...



Il ne s'agit que de Cisco, un géant des télécoms. Un accord a été trouvé il y a 1 ou 2 mois.


----------



## L'Humeur Bleue (13 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Il ne s'agit que de Cisco, un géant des télécoms. Un accord a été trouvé il y a 1 ou 2 mois.



... il y a 1 ou 2 mois ... selon le calendrier d'Apple ou le nôtre ?  (voir message de "Fredintosh" ici)


----------



## Dark Farmer (13 Avril 2007)

AAAaaa Atention l'iPhone aurait-il un concurent??!!! 
Un certain Prada de lg >>> http://www.lgpradaphone.com


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2007)

il est vraiment pas mal du tout, je pense m&#234;me qu'il est du m&#234;me niveua que l'iPhone


----------



## Dark Farmer (13 Avril 2007)

C'est bien ça le pire!!!


----------



## arcank (13 Avril 2007)

Mouais on verra. Et vu le prix, je vois pas (encore) les attraits de celui-ci ...
Donc _ou&#232;tane scie_


----------



## Dark Farmer (13 Avril 2007)

c'est vrai que le prix reste assez élevé, il a beaucoup de ressemblance avec l'iPhone (quoique  légérement plus épais 12mm) et lit des documents Word, Exel, PowerPoint( ça sent du Microsoft!) mais pour l'instant on en a pas encore trop entendu parler... donc chuuuuute^^

par contre je ne sais pas s'il est équipé du multi-touch?


----------



## arcank (13 Avril 2007)

Forc&#233;ment que non. Brevets d'Apple, et le fait que LG ne le signale pas  ...
Et que Windows Mobile ne g&#232;re pas le multiTouch.


----------



## Dark Farmer (13 Avril 2007)

ça serai la fin si Apple perdait son avance!!! 200 nouveaux brevets quand même, ça fait un sacré paquet!!! 200 nouvelles avancées technologiques!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Avril 2007)

Dark Farmer a dit:


> AAAaaa Atention l'iPhone aurait-il un concurent??!!!
> Un certain Prada de lg >>> http://www.lgpradaphone.com


:mouais: C'est cannada dry comme concept: &#231;a y ressemble mais &#231;a ne l'est pas. Par ex. pas de clavier virtuel pour taper son SMS, il faut taper sur les touches num&#233;riques comme sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable "bas de gamme"


----------



## LALLES (14 Avril 2007)

J'espere que l'iphone n'aura pas trop de retard en Europe.... la concurrence est féroce dans ce domaine....

Apple a peut etre économisé ses $ en pub gratuite en annoncant son iphone 6 mois avant sa mise en vente mais cela permet aussi aux concurrents de s'inspirer rapidemment de l'iphone et de mettre un produit similaire sur le marché ...

bref, j'espère que S. jobs respectera son planning ou alors avec un retard raisonnable car a défaut de nouvelles infos sur l'iphone les differents "fil" sont entrain de perdre du souffle ....


----------



## LALLES (15 Avril 2007)

encore une copie conforme de l'iphone ou un fake?

toutefois, j'aime beaucoup les bords noir

plus d'infos ici


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2007)

C'est dingue de copier aussi outrageusement...

M&#234;me si le r&#233;sultat est pas mal (normal, c'est du copier-coller d'iPhone), je ne comprends pas que des gens ou des soci&#233;t&#233;s aient aussi peu de fiert&#233; pour faire &#231;a.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2007)

Si ce n'est pas un fake, ils vont se retrouver avec les avocats d'Apple aux fesses. C'est à peu près certain.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas un fake, ils vont se retrouver avec les avocats d'Apple aux fesses. C'est à peu près certain.


Et le prada de LG c'est encore plus flagrant, mais si on regarde sur le site du Prada, on voit qu'en dehors d'avoir une interface pomp&#233; sur l'iPhone et une grand &#233;cran tactile (non multitouch &#233;videmment), il n'offre rien de plus qu'un simple t&#233;l&#233;phone.
Alors que l'iPhone offre pas mal de fonctionnalit&#233; en plus de celle de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie...


Moi j'aimerais vraiment qu'Apple mette &#224; disposition gratuitement un kit de dev pour l'iPhone, ou alors que l'iPhone puisse utiliser directement les widget Dashboard !!!  :love:

&#199;a permettrais de faire plein de truc !!


----------



## iamtheone (15 Avril 2007)

moi un truc qui me plairai vraiment dans cette iphone. C'est que etant donné que on aura les ecouteurs en permanence sur nos oreille, vu quil nous servira comme ipod, il faudrait que cupertino intégre un espéce de voice mail, qui nous lisent nos texto, avec, avant de demarré la lecture, l'appelation du nom de la personne qui nous ecrit. Comme ca hop on laisse notre iphone, plus besoin de le sortir.
Ensuite idem pour envoyer un sms, on parle dans le micro des ecouteurs, ca ecrit tous seul et on envoie en citant le nom de la personne.

Bon par contre ya un hic pour les abréviation. Ou alors fodrait pouvoir choisir les mots pour chaque avréviation, mé la ca sera super long et fastidieu a faire, car a chacun a des abreviation personelle.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> fake



Bouof, j'accroche pas. J'aime pas les couleurs de l'interface et c'est pas multitouch. 



iamtheone a dit:


> moi un truc qui me plairai vraiment dans cette iphone. C'est que etant donn&#233; que on aura les ecouteurs en permanence sur nos oreille, vu quil nous servira comme ipod, il faudrait que cupertino int&#233;gre un esp&#233;ce de voice mail, qui nous lisent nos texto, avec, avant de demarr&#233; la lecture, l'appelation du nom de la personne qui nous ecrit. Comme ca hop on laisse notre iphone, plus besoin de le sortir.
> Ensuite idem pour envoyer un sms, on parle dans le micro des ecouteurs, ca ecrit tous seul et on envoie en citant le nom de la personne.
> 
> Bon par contre ya un hic pour les abr&#233;viation. Ou alors fodrait pouvoir choisir les mots pour chaque avr&#233;viation, m&#233; la ca sera super long et fastidieu a faire, car a chacun a des abreviation personelle.



Il est l'heure de te reveiller...


----------



## iamtheone (15 Avril 2007)

c'est dimanche, on a le droit de réver un peu......


----------



## LALLES (15 Avril 2007)

Mon rêve pour l'instant ....que Apple donne des nouvelles infos sur l'iphone


----------



## LALLES (16 Avril 2007)

Dingue beaucoup de createur de software sont déja pret a accueillir l'iphone..:mouais:


----------



## lifenight (16 Avril 2007)

Quicktime Pro convertira le contenu vidéo sans problème à mon avis, c'est intéressant que les développeurs s'intéressent autant à l'iPhone, j'espère vraiment que l'os sera ouvert via l'installation d'applis ou de widgets


----------



## OOAntonOO (17 Avril 2007)

Sa a l'aire d'être un appareil exeptionel j'ai vue quelque video de présentation et sérieusement je suis rester sur le c.., et franchement j'en veux un. Mais j'ai un peu chercher pour savoir le prix mais j'ai pas trouver est ce que quelqu'un c'est le prix de vente en Europe. Merci


----------



## EricKvD (17 Avril 2007)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> est ce que quelqu'un c'est le prix de vente en Europe. Merci



Non


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2007)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Mais j'ai un peu chercher pour savoir le prix mais j'ai pas trouver est ce que quelqu'un _*c'est*_ le prix de vente en Europe. Merci




Le verbe "savoir" n'a pas été inventé pour les chiens


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Avril 2007)

L'ipohone permettra t'il le paiement à distance, procédé qui pourrait se généraliser dans le futur ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> L'ipohone permettra t'il le paiement à distance, procédé qui pourrait se généraliser dans le futur ?



???

tu parles de RFID? de WIFI?, de Bluetooth?

Le micro paiement existe déja avec les fonctions de bases des téléphones. (de 0,50cts à 10)


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2007)

Avec tout sa on a tendance à oublier de parler des qualités téléphonique de l'Iphone


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Avril 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Avec tout sa on a tendance à oublier de parler des qualités téléphonique de l'Iphone


Ah bon!  On peut t&#233;l&#233;phoner avec l'iPhone??? :hein:

C'est fou ce que peut faire cet appareil! 

:rateau:


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Avec tout sa on a tendance à oublier de parler des qualités téléphonique de l'Iphone



Tant qu'il n'est pas sorti, c'est sur qu'on a du mal a s'en rendre compte


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Avril 2007)

Je pense à une fonction de paiement type RFID....


----------



## spleen (18 Avril 2007)

T'inquiètes pas : pour télécharger du contenu payant sur iTunes Store, je ne pense pas qu'ils oublient d'intégrer un module de paiement


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Avril 2007)

Je viens de voir plus haut un soft : "PQ DVD"...
C'est pas pour dire mis ils devrait changer le nom    
Sinon je pensais au paiement sans contact dans les supermarchés, les boulangeries... réussir là ou moneo a échoué...


----------



## CERDAN (19 Avril 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je viens de voir plus haut un soft : "PQ DVD"...
> C'est pas pour dire mis ils devrait changer le nom
> Sinon je pensais au paiement sans contact dans les supermarchés, les boulangeries... réussir là ou moneo a échoué...



PK veut dire quoi ?   , il y a pas mal de softs qui l'utilisent.


----------



## LALLES (19 Avril 2007)

une comparaison interessante de taille de l'iphone

source ici


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> une comparaison interessante de taille de l'iphone
> 
> source ici



merci pour l'info


----------



## Cleofide (20 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis s&#251;r que la question a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e, mais je n&#8217;ai rien trouv&#233; sur le forum : sera-t-il possible d'acheter l'iPhone lui-m&#234;me, sans abonnement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (aux &#201;.-U. bien s&#251;r) et de l'utiliser par la suite en France ? Je pense que toutes les s&#233;curit&#233;s ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; prises, mais &#231;a ne co&#251;te rien de r&#234;ver (un peu...)


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2007)

A premi&#232;re vu non, l'iPhone ne sera pr&#233;sent que dans une offre group&#233; avec un abonnement Cingular. Mais &#231;a c'est la version officiel d'Apple. D'autres versions de personne souhaitant vendre le t&#233;l&#233;phone Hors Pack circulent.

En gros, pour le moment on en sait rien


----------



## Cleofide (20 Avril 2007)

Merci de ta réponse... En tout cas, est-ce que l'iPhone se comportera comme un téléphone banal : insertion de carte SIM pour utiliser le forfait qu'on désire ? (et surtout avec qui on désire)


----------



## liquid01 (20 Avril 2007)

je tiens &#224; vous faire partager une petite consid&#233;ration que j'ai r&#233;cement
peut etre cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; mais bon cela peut interresser quelques personnes 
je suis parti des questions suivantes
qu'est ce qui distingue l'Iphone d'un mac
Quel pourrai &#234;etre les facteurs limitatifs du d&#233;vellopement de l'Iphone sur le march&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile
Pass&#233; les consideration sur la limitation du mat&#233;riel , 
j'en suis arriver comme beaucoup d'Analystes et autre Observateurs &#224; la question de l'autonomie et de ce qu'implique l'autonomie sur l'iphone
Partant du fait que l'ont peut lire des ecouter de musique regarder films , aller sur le net (...) et accessoirement telephoner , l'iphone sera la psp de sony , toute proposion garder , un centre de loisirs portable . En voyant sous cette angle , on peuse dire que 8 ou meme 16 go c'est un peu peu surtout que l'Ipod monte jusqu'a 80GO. Cependant je serai tenter de penser
qu'Apple risquerai d'intergrer un disque dur mais cela abaisserai le niveau d'autonomie de maniere importante il y a baucoup de consommateur d'energie sur Iphone !!! 
Si vous lisez la doc de l'ipod c'est l'acces au Disque dur qui consomme beaucoup d'energie
en conclusion je pense que l'intergration d'un disque dur serai peu probable sur l'Iphone  cependant  Apple  nous a deja  bien surpris  a de nombreux niveau


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2007)

Cleofide a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse... En tout cas, est-ce que l'iPhone se comportera comme un téléphone banal : insertion de carte SIM pour utiliser le forfait qu'on désire ? (et surtout avec qui on désire)




Hé bien, justement, on n'en sait (pratiquement) rien. En fait, il parait qu'on ne peut pas changer la carte sim sur l'iPhone.


----------



## LALLES (20 Avril 2007)

Une comparaison toute proportion gard&#233;e de l'iphone avec d'autres mobiles 

ici c'est moi qui me suis amus&#233;:rateau: 

effectuer un click sur l'image pour ouvrir le lien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> je tiens à vous faire partager une petite considération que j'ai récement
> peut etre cela a déjà été évoqué mais bon cela peut interresser quelques personnes
> je suis parti des questions suivantes
> qu'est ce qui distingue l'Iphone d'un mac
> ...



Aurais tu oublier la mémoire flash? Quant à comprarer l'Iphone avec une psp, faudrait il encore qu'il y ait une blibliothèque de jeux conséquente.

Pour l'autonomie, ça a été débattu plusieurs fois sur ce fil. Pour le moment, on en sait rien et personne ne peut prétendre savoir quoi que ce soit. Hormis bien sur ceux qui travaillent déja dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> H&#233; bien, justement, on n'en sait (pratiquement) rien. En fait, il parait qu'on ne peut pas changer la carte sim sur l'iPhone.



Vous me faites peur:affraid: 

Bien sur que si on pourra changer la carte sim. Sauf &#224; d&#233;velopper un &#233;mulateur de carte, et encore... De fait mettre la sim en dur sur la carte &#233;lectronique interdirait l'homologation du t&#233;l&#233;phone sur tous les r&#233;seaux utilisant des sim:
CDMA, GSM-GPRS, EDGE, UMTS 1 & 2.
SIM= Subscriber Identity Module (Module d'identification de l'abonn&#233

Par contre il est probable qu'il sera simlock&#233; dans le cas d'une vente en pack op&#233;rateur.

Ce fil est devenu trop long, tout le monde ressasse les m&#234;mes questions sans prendre la peine de lire ce qui a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Par contre il est probable qu'il sera simlocké dans le cas d'une vente en pack opérateur.





Hé bien ? c'est ce que je voulais dire...


----------



## LALLES (21 Avril 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Vous me faites peur:affraid:
> 
> Ce fil est devenu trop long, tout le monde ressasse les mêmes questions sans prendre la peine de lire ce qui a déja été écrit.



malheureusement a defaut de nouvelles informations que reste il d'autre ...

Il reste 2 mois avant la sortie de l'iphone sur le marché US ....APPPLE fait le "mort" depuis la keynote sur son nouveau jouet ....


----------



## LALLES (21 Avril 2007)

Pour moi la plus grande révolution de l'iphone c'est SAFARI, les autres smartphones sont des années lumieres derriere....






A mon avis, quand les concurrents de APPLE on vu la demo de safari, des petites gouttes ont perlées sur leur front

Actuellement, peu de personnes utilisent réellement internet sur leur smartphone ....souvent certaines pages ne sont accesibles que partiellement; impossible d'avoir une vue globale de la page....bref, il faut vraiment avoir besoin d'une info urgente pour l'utiliser

nul doute que certains opérateurs risque de voir une augmentation significative de l'utilisation de communications data avec l'arrivée de l'iphone....et quand on voit le prix actuelle de ce type de communications ils doivent déja se frotter les mains


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hé bien ? c'est ce que je voulais dire...



simlocké ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut pas changer la sim; Cela veut dire que le téléphone est "bloqué" sur le réseau de l'opérateur. Donc, je pourrais prêter mon iPhone à un copain qui y mettra sa carte sim à condition que ce soit celle du même opérateur que moi.

NB: dans les pays où il est interdit de subventionner les phones, les phones ne sont pas simlockés. If you see what I think  

Suisse, Belgique, Italie...

Et puis, je fais confiance aux hackers qui mettront 15 jours pour faire sauter la protection et qui vendront ensuite ce "service" autour de 30...


----------



## LALLES (21 Avril 2007)

J'espere que pour l"europe , le marché sera tout simplement ouvert et que le consommateur pourra donc choisir son opérateur...

reste a voir le prix de l'iphone dans ces conditions

pour 4G c'est 499 $  =  366   mais lié avec un opérateur






A mon avis le prix libre sera de 499  environ....


----------



## iamtheone (21 Avril 2007)

Pour le 4go se sera 499 euro et 8go se sera 599euro en libre en europe, c'est pratiquement certain. Tous les produit apple on étaient comme ca. Macbook, ipod.... garde le méme prix aux etats unis qu'en europe, aucune convertion n'est faite, je vois pas pourquoi la, ca changerais.
J'espére qu'il va sortir hors pack aux etats unis car j'y vais cet été donc se serait l'occasion de l'acheter a moindre prix.


----------



## iamtheone (21 Avril 2007)

regardez cette phot, cela me parait bizar, sous le iphone il ya une aeration.....
http://www.pixellum.com/blog/images/techno/iphone/iphone-32.jpg


----------



## fredintosh (21 Avril 2007)

iamtheone a dit:


> regardez cette phot, cela me parait bizar, sous le iphone il ya une aeration.....
> http://www.pixellum.com/blog/images/techno/iphone/iphone-32.jpg



Les hauts-parleurs, probablement, pour le mode mains-libres.


----------



## Toumak (21 Avril 2007)

iamtheone a dit:


> regardez cette phot, cela me parait bizar, sous le iphone il ya une aeration.....
> http://www.pixellum.com/blog/images/techno/iphone/iphone-32.jpg



Ca serait pas plut&#244;t un haut-parleur 

edit : fred' tu m'as grill&#233;


----------



## Cleofide (21 Avril 2007)

iamtheone a dit:


> Pour le 4go se sera 499 euro et 8go se sera 599euro en libre en europe, c'est pratiquement certain. Tous les produit apple on étaient comme ca. Macbook, ipod.... garde le méme prix aux etats unis qu'en europe, aucune convertion n'est faite, je vois pas pourquoi la, ca changerais.
> J'espére qu'il va sortir hors pack aux etats unis car j'y vais cet été donc se serait l'occasion de l'acheter a moindre prix.






Copain :bebe:



Par contre, il faudra être sûr qu'il puisse être utilisé en France, sinon ! En plus, je pense qu'ils vont nous mettre de bons petits prix au début, puis 2-3 mois après ça dégringolera tout doucement... Mais déjà, 499 dollars en libre, c'est mieux que 499 euros (1000 francs en moins, environ)...


----------



## LALLES (21 Avril 2007)

c'est le prix actuel d'un pdaphone de moyen de gamme comme les derniers HTC...

mais bon je crois que je ne serai pas attendre 3 mois de plus pour voir le prix dégringoler ...paierai surement le prix fort :love:


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Avril 2007)

Je viens de voir que Nokia va sortir un "telephone"  (le N95) autour de 900 euros...
Sur qu'à côté, l'iphone devient presque abordable


----------



## tyler_d (22 Avril 2007)

je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que cet iphone va faire comme l'ipod mini en 2004, à savoir des mois de retard car pas assez de volume produit...

perso, je pourais utiliser (comme tout les ans) la portabilité, mais j'ai décidé d'attendre l'iphone...  en espérant ne pas le regretter et devoir attendre mars 2008 !!!! 

on sera fixé lors de sa sortie aux states, s'il est dispo en masse et sans problème, ça sera idem pour nous, avec la 3g il fait l'espèrer ! (ça serait vraiment débile de ne pas avoir cette fonction en europe, quand on sait que le réseaux existe, contrairement aux usa).

Enfin, pour le choix de l'opérateur européen, si vodaphone est choisi, quid poru la france avec sfr qui ne propose que du 3g et pas de edge...?
de plus le boss de sfr a plutot critiqué l'appareil, alors que de son coté, celui d'orange en a vanté les louanges dès le début, propose de l'edge et a déja une offre commerciale lié à apple pour l'internet....


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Avril 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que cet iphone va faire comme l'ipod mini en 2004, &#224; savoir des mois de retard car pas assez de volume produit...
> 
> perso, je pourais utiliser (comme tout les ans) la portabilit&#233;, mais j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; d'attendre l'iphone...  en esp&#233;rant ne pas le regretter et devoir attendre mars 2008 !!!!
> 
> ...


Ouais puis moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un num&#233;ro et aussi des tas de points pour changer de mobile chez Orange alors que j'ai rien chez SFR...


----------



## LALLES (22 Avril 2007)

une question se pose toujours est ce que la fonction de messagerie visuelle sera disponible chez les autres opérateurs (autre que cingular) ...

c'est une technologie qui doit être mise en place au niveau de ceux-ci et j'imagine que cela ne se fait pas en 1 mois...


----------



## EricKvD (23 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> une question se pose toujours est ce que la fonction de messagerie visuelle sera disponible chez les autres opérateurs (autre que cingular) ...




Qu'appeles-tu "messagerie visuelle" ? Les SMS style iChat ? Ou la boite vocale qui te permet de sélectionner le message que tu veux entendre ? ou autre chose ?


----------



## Cleofide (23 Avril 2007)

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais il me semble que l'iPhone est lui-même un répondeur, donc le répondeur de SFR (par exemple) ne servira plus, puisque c'est l'iPhone qui se chargera de stocker les messages...


----------



## sdo (23 Avril 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Qu'appeles-tu "messagerie visuelle" ? Les SMS style iChat ? Ou la boite vocale qui te permet de s&#233;lectionner le message que tu veux entendre ? ou autre chose ?



C'est la boite vocale avec s&#233;lection des messages sans devoir &#233;couter les 3 premiers messages si seulement le quatri&#232;me nous int&#233;resse.
Dans ce cas il faut une modification du syst&#232;me de messagerie c&#244;t&#233; op&#233;rateur pour pouvoir dans un premier temps avoir la liste des messages et pouvoir les lire dans n'importe quel ordre.
Travaillant pour Orange j'esp&#232;re que l'iPhone viendra chez nous


----------



## EricKvD (23 Avril 2007)

sdo a dit:


> C'est la boite vocale avec sélection des messages sans devoir écouter les 3 premiers messages si seulement le quatrième nous intéresse.
> Dans ce cas il faut une modification du système de messagerie côté opérateur pour pouvoir dans un premier temps avoir la liste des messages et pouvoir les lire dans n'importe quel ordre.
> Travaillant pour Orange j'espère que l'iPhone viendra chez nous



Je préfèrerais que ce soit un développement global au niveau de tous les opérateurs de tous les pays. Perso, je suis belge, abonné à un des 3 opérateurs majeurs belges.

Je trouverais ça dommage que cette fonction ne soit pas accessible:

dans un autre pays que les USA
chez un seul opérateur par pays


----------



## LALLES (23 Avril 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Je préfèrerais que ce soit un développement global au niveau de tous les opérateurs de tous les pays. Perso, je suis belge, abonné à un des 3 opérateurs majeurs belges.
> 
> Je trouverais ça dommage que cette fonction ne soit pas accessible:
> dans un autre pays que les USA
> chez un seul opérateur par pays



+1 

je suis sûr que cette fonction sera disponible hors US ; ce serait ridicule et pas dans le style APPLE .... de plus si S.Jobs veut rafler 1% du marché mondial de la telephonie mobile il n'a pas interet a limiter les specificités de l'iphone au "Pays de l'oncle Sam" 

Par contre pour ce qui est de 1 seul opérateur par pays....difficile de se prononcer...

la grande question est :

combien de temps faut il a un opérateur pour rendre cette technologie opérationelle?

il reste entre 6 et 9 mois pour voir débarquer l'iphone chez nous (si toutefois APPLE respecte sa "date line" ) 

Donc pour moi , la decision de d'opérateur ne devrait plus tarder (si toutefois le choix se porte sur cette stratégie là..... je rêve toujours que l'iphone sera en vente libre pour l'Europe


----------



## Manu (24 Avril 2007)

Cleofide a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais il me semble que l'iPhone est lui-même un répondeur, donc le répondeur de SFR (par exemple) ne servira plus, puisque c'est l'iPhone qui se chargera de stocker les messages...



La bonne blague! 

Pourquoi diable charger un portable de messages alors que le serveur peut les stocker. Un portable comme l'iPhone a besoin d'espace pour stocker des choses plus importantes (musique, photos, vidéo) et quelques applis.


----------



## Manu (24 Avril 2007)

Cette information est très importante si elle s'avère exacte. Cela veut dire qu'Apple à penser à ce positionnement et c'est très encourageant. AT&T est un allié de ce point de vue très crédible.


----------



## barth_polux (24 Avril 2007)

Manu pour les non bilingues pourrais tu nous traduire en quelqus mots ton article.



et puis une petite photo du iphone dans les mains de La madonne:
http://iphonemania.ru/blog/2007-04-04-195


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Avril 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> Manu pour les non bilingues pourrais tu nous traduire en quelqus mots ton article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'article dit que AT&T va promouvoir l'iPhone dans les entreprise comme non pas un t&#233;l&#233;phone gadget mais un vrai outils pour les business-man

enfin j'ai lu que les premi&#232;res lignes


----------



## LALLES (24 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> l'article dit que AT&T va promouvoir l'iPhone dans les entreprise comme non pas un t&#233;l&#233;phone gadget mais un vrai outils pour les business-man
> 
> enfin j'ai lu que les premi&#232;res lignes



oui mais l'article dit aussi que beaucoup de personnes ne sont pas tr&#232;s attir&#233; par cela : en cause l'impossibilit&#233; de changer de batterie, pas de claviers pour noter des choses rapidemment; et le fait que l'iphone ne soit pas accesible aux developpeurs....


----------



## LALLES (24 Avril 2007)

*"L'iPhone pourrait être finalement moins cher que prévu. C'est en tout cas ce qui ressort de l'analyse de Shaw Wu d'American Technology Research.*
*Initialement prévue à la vente entre 500 ou 600 $ selon le modèle, Apple songerait actuellement à ramener les prix de son iPhone dans une tranche comprise entre 350 ou 550 $. Cette baisse significative aurait évidemment pour but de doper les ventes du téléphone. En effet, la sortie d'un article trop cher pourrait faire rater le lancement de l'iPhone, machine dans laquelle Apple semble s'être réellement investit."

*source ici


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> pas de claviers pour noter des choses rapidemment.



ça c'est faux, les analyste ont mal regardé la bête. Le clavier est bien la, virtuel, mais bien présente et en plus très intuitif selon Steve Job


----------



## LALLES (24 Avril 2007)

gwen a dit:


> ça c'est faux, les analyste ont mal regardé la bête. Le clavier est bien la, virtuel, mais bien présente et en plus très intuitif selon Steve Job




Oui selon S.Jobs..... mais beaucoup de personnes sont comme St Thomas...


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Oui selon S.Jobs..... mais beaucoup de personnes sont comme St Thomas...


Sauf qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral, intuitif selon Apple &#231;a veut dire parfait &#224; utiliser et copi&#233; d&#232;s que possible


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

a mention du clavier disait: composer un numéro en conduisant (while driving).

cet article me fait penser à celui de l'autre anti apple. Bref, ils n'aiment pas... on s'en fout non?


----------



## EricKvD (25 Avril 2007)

Au cours de mes fouilles sur le web je suis tombé sur ceci: http://www.forum-iphone.fr


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Au cours de mes fouilles sur le web je suis tombé sur ceci: http://www.forum-iphone.fr


Oui ? et ?


----------



## EricKvD (25 Avril 2007)

Ben heu, me suis juste dit que ça pourrait intéresser... 
C'est tout... 

Mais j'ai pas été fort clair dans mon message, c'est vrai.
Désolé :rose:


----------



## EricKvD (25 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> oui mais l'article dit aussi que beaucoup de personnes ne sont pas tr&#232;s attir&#233; par cela : en cause l'impossibilit&#233; de changer de batterie, pas de claviers pour noter des choses rapidemment; et le fait que l'iphone ne soit pas accesible aux developpeurs....



Encore une fois, on n'a pas encore vu l'iPhone  
 - Impossibilit&#233; de changer la batterie, on verra, c'est vrai qu'apple n'a pas fait fort la-dessus avec l'ipod
 - Pas de claviers: no comment...
 - Pas accessible aux d&#233;veloppeurs: y'a pas un salon des d&#233;veloppeurs pr&#233;vu d'ici quelques temps (juin ?) ? Peut-&#234;tre aurons-nous une bonne surprise...


----------



## tyler_d (25 Avril 2007)

pour les messages du répondeur que l'on peut choisir d'écouter ou non, le boss d'orange, au moment de la présentation de l'iphone, avait dit que son "orangelab" bossait sur le meme "produit". Cela semblait donc indépendant de l'appareil/marque utilisé

donc pas de pb pour cette fonctionnalité en france, si c'est orange, mais la meme chose pourra se faire avec n'importe quel opérateur...

iphone moins cher ? ça c'est une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## LALLES (28 Avril 2007)

Je trouve dommage que S.Jobs n'ait pas développé la fonctionnalité du calendar initiallement prévue d'ailleurs dans l'intro

Perso, je ne serais vivre sans cet outil....outil d'ailleurs au top sur beaucoup de pda tournant sur WM grâce à l'utilisation de plug-in 










S.jobs est resté discret voir muet sur les possibilités du calendar, or si il veut séduire les entreprises, ou les indépendants ayant besoin de cette fonctionnalité...ce n'est pas le meilleur moyen...

L'idéal serait d'avoir un apercu de ses rdvs sur la page d'accueil de l'iphone ...on trouve d'ailleurs cette fonction sur beaucoup de mobile même bas de gamme voir ci-dessous (M600, NOKIA 6111, N80)












D'après ce qu'on a put voir de l'iphone il n'y a pas de place sur la page d'accueil de l'iphone pour des apercus calendar  






Dés lors, le seul endroit pouvant encore accueillir ce genre d 'infos est l'ecran de veille  présent au démarrage...






Bref, un faible espoir subsite ....mais je n'y crois pas trop :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (28 Avril 2007)

je ne comprend pas le probl&#232;me, si iCal est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'iPhone, c'est qu'il y a un calendrier ... :mouais:


----------



## LALLES (28 Avril 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> je ne comprend pas le problème, si iCal est intégré à l'iPhone, c'est qu'il y a un calendrier ... :mouais:



Bien sûr que ical sera présent sur l'iphone

ici mes craintes sont sur les possibilités d'apercu (voir edition) de ical  sur l'ecran principal comme je le décris plus haut


----------



## tantoillane (28 Avril 2007)

Je suppose que sera fait un peu comme sur l'iPod en ce moment : un bip + un message quand il y a quelque chose, pour la possibilit&#233; d'&#233;dition c'est aussi fort possible puisqu'apple &#224; mis un clavier, par contre pour un aper&#231;u en page d'accueil je doute, car certains aimeraient avoir leur nouveaux messages en page d'accueil, d'autres leur rendez-vous, d'autre la m&#233;t&#233;o, etc et l'&#233;cran de l'iPhone ne le permet pas. Il faudrais alors ajouter des pr&#233;f&#233;rences dans lesquels ont choisi l'application &#224; afficher sur la page d'accuei, mais j'en doute car apple cherche la simplicit&#233; et minimise les pr&#233;f&#233;rences (il sufit de voir OS X, un appli avec toutes les pr&#233;f&#233;rences bien rang&#233;es et op ...)


----------



## CERDAN (28 Avril 2007)

ou alors, au pire des cas, un widjet qui g&#232;re cela


----------



## LALLES (28 Avril 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ou alors, au pire des cas, un widjet qui gère cela



cela reviendrait à la même chose que ce que propose l'iphone maintenant il faudrait appuyer sur qqc pour visualiser les infos calendar...

sur WM l'affichage des entrees du calendar font partie de la page d'accueil..

un affichage dans ce style (option très prisée dans le milieu des independants ayant toujours besoin de visualiser les prochains rdvs , ou devant souvent en "editer"






sur l'iphone on observe une fois dans le calendar les options suivantes : affichage en jours, semaine, ou mois , le + dans le coin  sup.droit devant servir a ajouter une entrée et en bas on observe un resume des rdvs pour le jour sélectionné






bref, il faudra sans doute attendre le lancement de l'iphone sur le marché US et les premiers test pour obtenir plus d'infos sur le calendar


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Avril 2007)

Je viens d'apprendre que les "receleurs" (resellers!) d'apple ne pourront pas vendre l'iphone (interview de P Cagni dans les echos). 
Cela ne va pas favoriser la vie des quelques revendeurs macs!
Donc, si on résume:
- les vendeurs apple n'auront pas d'iphone
- les opérateurs français subventionnent les telephones, hors l'iphone devant sortir de ce mode de commercialisation, il ne serait donc pas "vraiment" commercialié par les opérateurs...

Va t'on devoir acheter un iphone sur l'apple store et y insérer la carte SIM de son mobile, l'iphone etant "dévérouillé" d'origine et ainsi dispo pour tous les opérateurs ?


----------



## huexley (28 Avril 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que les "receleurs" (resellers!) d'apple ne pourront pas vendre l'iphone (interview de P Cagni dans les echos).
> Cela ne va pas favoriser la vie des quelques revendeurs macs!
> Donc, si on résume:
> - les vendeurs apple n'auront pas d'iphone
> ...



Je pense que sur le Store on pourra acheter des "packs" liés à un opérateur spécifique, c'est pour cette raison que Apple négocie avant les droits pour les différents pays. Enfin pour les revendeurs, je pense pour travailler dans l'un d'eux que c'est en fait un "avantage" on va pas se faire ***** comme pour les iPods, et ca, c'est une bonne facture, on pourra en revanche facturer pour des accessoires et facturer plein pot de la main d'oeuvre du service.


----------



## Captain_X (28 Avril 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on huexley &#224; toujours raison ./


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que les "receleurs" (resellers!) d'apple ne pourront pas vendre l'iphone (interview de P Cagni dans les echos).



Et pourtant iPhone chez Krystena  Ca va leur passer sous le nez...

Sinon, l'iPhone, c'est en Juin, il y aura 6 mois de plus que lors de sa presentation... et donc, sujet a plusieurs ameliorations (de toute facon, je vois pas de quoi on peut parler en restant dans le coté pro... les macpro sont lancés, leopard n'est pas pret de sortir, et apple n'annonce jamais de materiel grand public a la WWDC) donc pour moi, l'iPhone, c'est l'objet de la WWDC (au coté de leopard... mais comme tout les deux font tourner leopard...)
Pour le calendrier, je pense que tu pourras verrouiller ton iphone sur n'importe qu'elle appli, et donc, surement le reouvrir sur cette appli!


----------



## LALLES (28 Avril 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Je pense que sur le Store on pourra acheter des "packs" liés à un opérateur spécifique, c'est pour cette raison que Apple négocie avant les droits pour les différents pays. Enfin pour les revendeurs, je pense pour travailler dans l'un d'eux que c'est en fait un "avantage" on va pas se faire ***** comme pour les iPods, et ca, c'est une bonne facture, on pourra en revanche facturer pour des accessoires et facturer plein pot de la main d'oeuvre du service.



perso ca m'etonnerait qu'un produit phare comme l'iphone ne soit pas disponible hors "store"...


----------



## huexley (28 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> perso ca m'etonnerait qu'un produit phare comme l'iphone ne soit pas disponible hors "store"...



Tu les trouveras aussi dans les Store du partenaire, je parie sur Orange qui a pignon sur rue un peu partout


----------



## LALLES (29 Avril 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Tu les trouveras aussi dans les Store du partenaire, je parie sur Orange qui a pignon sur rue un peu partout



OK, je comprends pour le marché Francais; mais pour le marché Belge (et autres pays) où ce genre de contrat entre operateur +mobile est interdit ???????????

Et puis l'iphone va être très prisé et ce par des personnes ne connaissant pas nécessairement les autres produits APPLE .

--> donc pourquoi écarté l'option des magasins APPLE...une personne voulant absolument l'iphone serait peut être sous le charme d'un autre produit APPLE en pénétrant dans l'APPLE store ...


----------



## Manu (29 Avril 2007)

Je crois pour ma part que le type de vente de l'iPhone va évoluer dans le temps en fonction du succès qu'il rencontrera.


----------



## LALLES (29 Avril 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je crois pour ma part que le type de vente de l'iPhone va &#233;voluer dans le temps en fonction du succ&#232;s qu'il rencontrera.



le march&#233; de la t&#233;lephonie n'est pas du tout comme le march&#233; des ordi... 

c'est un march&#233; qui &#233;volue beaucoup plus vite et qui change donc beaucoup plus vite...

APPLE fasiant son entr&#233;e dans ce segment de march&#233; ne peut se permettre d'erreur; les consommateurs vont juger l'iphone rapidemment et ce selon ses capacit&#233;s, ses innovations, mais aussi sur la mani&#232;re de l'obtenir....

donc pour moi, S.jobs va s'arranger pour faciliter au maximum l'obtention de son iphone....

Il faut que le consommateur puisse le voir, s'emmerveiller devant la vitrine....


----------



## clochelune (29 Avril 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Tu les trouveras aussi dans les Store du partenaire, je parie sur Orange qui a pignon sur rue un peu partout



hum peut-&#234;tre est-ce en vue d'un part&#233;nariat avec l'iPhone qu'Orange a fait cette offre sur le MacBook &#224; cr&#233;dit sans frais (voir lien http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=173567)


----------



## huexley (29 Avril 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> hum peut-être est-ce en vue d'un parténariat avec l'iPhone qu'Orange a fait cette offre sur le MacBook à crédit sans frais (voir lien http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=173567)



C'est entre autre pour ça que je pense à Orange.

Maintenant c'est triste pour nos amis Belges, pas de iPhone, ca doit être dur à encaisser comme nouvelle.


----------



## CERDAN (29 Avril 2007)

Ils peuvent pas l'acheter en france et acheter un forfait international ?


----------



## LALLES (29 Avril 2007)

huexley a dit:


> C'est entre autre pour ça que je pense à Orange.
> 
> Maintenant c'est triste pour nos amis Belges, pas de iPhone, ca doit être dur à encaisser comme nouvelle.



tu es la réincarnation de Coluche? Sinon, je trouve ton humour bien cruel vis à vis de tes voisins


----------



## CERDAN (29 Avril 2007)

..........:d


----------



## huexley (29 Avril 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> tu es la réincarnation de Coluche? Sinon, je trouve ton humour bien cruel vis à vis de tes voisins



L'entraînement avec mes amis Suisses :love: (que je salue et que j'apprecie hein !)  (notez que ma grand mère est Belge )

Si ils (les Belges donc) doivent prendre un forfait international, les frais de roaming, ca va faire mal, mais bon si Apple doit faire une croix sur le marché potentiel belge, ce ne sera pas une grosse perte en terme d'unités non ? (je vais me faire flammer ^^)


----------



## lifenight (29 Avril 2007)

Il n'est pas possible qu'Apple fasse l'impasse sur la Belgique, l'iPhone dispo en Europe sans la capitale europ&#233;enne ?  puis orange c'est mobistar en Belgique, on peut payer le prix plein sans subir les modifications des op&#233;rateurs et b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la messagerie int&#233;gr&#233;e avec mobistar comme chez cingular


----------



## LALLES (29 Avril 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Il n'est pas possible qu'Apple fasse l'impasse sur la Belgique, l'iPhone dispo en Europe sans la capitale européenne ?  puis orange c'est mobistar en Belgique, on peut payer le prix plein sans subir les modifications des opérateurs et bénéficier de la messagerie intégrée avec mobistar comme chez cingular



lui, je l'aime bien 



huexley a dit:


> Si ils (les Belges donc) doivent prendre un forfait international, les frais de roaming, ca va faire mal, mais bon si Apple doit faire une croix sur le marché potentiel belge, ce ne sera pas une grosse perte en terme d'unités non ? (je vais me faire flammer ^^)



Toi, je t'aime moins


----------



## LALLES (29 Avril 2007)

mais bon, je reste persuadé que l'iphone sera disponible dans les "apple store"  et que pour la Belgique et les autres pays ou abonnement +gsm sont interdit; on paiera un peu plus mais au moins on restera libre


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Avril 2007)

je n'ai pas très bien compris cette histoire d'engagement


----------



## LALLES (1 Mai 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> je n'ai pas très bien compris cette histoire d'engagement



l'iphone est lié à un opérateur donc en résumé tu paies moins cher l'iphone mais tu es obligé d'avoir un abonnement chez l'opérateur  (aux USA; l'iphone sera lié à CINGULAR)

pour l'Europe ca pourrait être le cas ; mais dans certains pays c'est interdit..


----------



## LALLES (1 Mai 2007)

cingular se prépare a l'arrivée de l'iphone voir ici

le prix initialement prévu semble toujours confirmé...


----------



## leptitguillaume (2 Mai 2007)

et donc les 599$ prévu sont avec l'abonnement ?? 
moi je préfèrerai prendre le portable seul:love:


----------



## LALLES (2 Mai 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> et donc les 599$ prévu sont avec l'abonnement ??
> moi je préfèrerai prendre le portable seul:love:



tu pourras sans doute si tu l'achetes en belgique  mais bon au lieu de payer 599$ tu paieras 599 ....


----------



## LALLES (2 Mai 2007)

*Le cabinet de recherche Markitecture a annoncé hier les résultats d'une récente étude chargée d'évaluer l'intérêt envers l'iPhone des personnes possédant un téléphone mobile.*



D'après les résultats de l'enquête relayés par MacWorld, si de nombreuses personnes sont au courant de la sortie de ce téléphone baladeur en juin prochain, il n'y a que très peu voire aucune chance qu'ils achètent un iPhone.

Sur la base de 1 300 individus possédant un téléphone cellulaire titulaires de leurs abonnements, *77 %* des personnes interrogées ont indiqué avoir entendu parler de cet appareil. 41 % d'entre elles estiment que l'iPhone leur fait bonne impression pour le moment.

*
Manque d'informations de la part d'Apple ?*
Malgré ces bons résultats, environ deux tiers de ceux ayant entendu parlé de l'* iPhone* ont déclaré qu'il n'y avait aucune chance qu'ils en achètent un. A l'inverse, 6 % ont indiqué qu'ils en voudraient un lors de sa sortie.

" _Tandis que 6 % peut apparaître comme assez faible pour un produit de cette envergure, cela peut en réalité être assez important en ce qui concerne le marché des téléphones mobiles_ " précise le communiqué de Markitecture. " _Le Motorola RAZR a atteint des pics de 6 % de parts de marché après sa sortie en 2004_ ", a ajouté le cabinet.

Du côté d'*AT&T*, le fournisseur états-unien exclusif de l'iPhone, on annonçait il y a quelques semaines qu'un million de personnes avait demandé des informations complémentaires sur le combiné d'Apple. Dans les deux cas, le prix, pour le moment estimé *entre 499 et 599 dollars*, est un des éléments-clés attendus par les consommateurs.

source
ici



http://www.markitecture.com/innovation_insights/iphone.html


----------



## leptitguillaume (4 Mai 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> tu pourras sans doute si tu l'achetes en belgique  mais bon au lieu de payer 599$ tu paieras 599 ....


 c'est dommage enfin bref 599$ a la rigueur ca m'interessait mais 600 J'ai vrament d'autre priorité


----------



## two (5 Mai 2007)

Les premi&#232;res photos prises avec l'iPhonehttp://www.w3sh.com/2007/05/04/premieres-photos-prises-par-le-apple-iphone/print/ &#224; etre mises en ligne


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2007)

two a dit:


> Les premières photos prises avec l'iPhone à etre mises en ligne


 
Pas très représentatif... Difficile de se faire une idée.


----------



## two (6 Mai 2007)

bah les donn&#233;es exif donnent d&#233;ja quelques infos (bon je sais c'est peu...)


----------



## arcank (6 Mai 2007)

Et modigiable 


Edit: pas fait expr&#232;s !! Trop fort ! Je voulais dire modifiable. Abracadabrantesque


----------



## EricKvD (7 Mai 2007)

Je viens de tomber par hasard sur ma première pub pour l'iPhone en Belgique !

http://www.mediamarkt.be/home/innovaties_fr/gsm


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2007)

&#231;a ne marche pas, le lien n'est pas actif. Soit ton adresse est incorrecte soit la page a &#233;t&#233; retir&#233; devant l'afflux des visiteurs voulant en savoir plus


----------



## badboyprod (7 Mai 2007)

Vivement qu'il sorte pour aller voir ce que ca vaut...Encore un petit mois et c'est bon...Il parait que pour le moment l'autonomie est ridiculement faible. Les équipes de Cupertino ont intéret a regler ca avant la commercialisation!


----------



## lifenight (7 Mai 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Je viens de tomber par hasard sur ma première pub pour l'iPhone en Belgique !
> 
> http://www.mediamarkt.be/home/innovaties_fr/gsm



Excellent, mais un peu tôt ^^



badboyprod a dit:


> Vivement qu'il sorte pour aller voir ce que ca vaut...Encore un petit mois et c'est bon...Il parait que pour le moment l'autonomie est ridiculement faible. Les équipes de Cupertino ont intéret a regler ca avant la commercialisation!



Ce ne sont que des rumeurs, j'ai vu le contraire aussi comme quoi il aurait une autonomie de folie avec des chiffres "concrets" on verra quand il sera là lors des premiers tests us


----------



## badboyprod (7 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Excellent, mais un peu tôt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ce ne sont que des rumeurs, j'ai vu le contraire aussi comme quoi il aurait une autonomie de folie avec des chiffres "concrets" on verra quand il sera là lors des premiers tests us


 
Effectivement on verra à la sortie...Et j'espre que cela sera concluant. Mais apparement les équipes travaillent dures pour rélger tout ca.


----------



## Groumpff (7 Mai 2007)

C'est clair que si ça donne le syndrome PSP


----------



## LALLES (7 Mai 2007)

@ 





gwen a dit:


> &#231;a ne marche pas, le lien n'est pas actif. Soit ton adresse est incorrecte soit la page a &#233;t&#233; retir&#233; devant l'afflux des visiteurs voulant en savoir plus



l'info se trouve en bas de page mais tu ne trouveras pas plus que ca (click sur image)


----------



## LALLES (7 Mai 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Vivement qu'il sorte pour aller voir ce que ca vaut...Encore un petit mois et c'est bon...Il parait que pour le moment l'autonomie est ridiculement faible. Les équipes de Cupertino ont intéret a regler ca avant la commercialisation!



bizarre, d'après la keynote ....l'autonomie serait plus tôt bonne 









un peu tôt pour juger ....dans un mois les premiers tests seront disponibles


----------



## badboyprod (7 Mai 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> bizarre, d'après la keynote ....l'autonomie serait plus tôt bonne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Je tiens mes informations d'une personne de chez Apple . C'est pour ca que j'en parle...Mais nous verrons bien à l'arrivée.


----------



## buzz24 (7 Mai 2007)

je suis québécois et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un est assez bien informé pour savoir si l'iphone sortira au Canada en même temps qu'aux Etats-Unis ou plus tard comme en Europe.

merci


----------



## LALLES (8 Mai 2007)

buzz24 a dit:


> je suis québécois et j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un est assez bien informé pour savoir si l'iphone sortira au Canada en même temps qu'aux Etats-Unis ou plus tard comme en Europe.
> 
> merci



diffcile de te répondre normalement c'est U.S en juin....maintenant si CINGULAR possede un reseau au Canada ...


----------



## barth_polux (12 Mai 2007)

si vous avez lu les derni&#233;res news a propos de l'iphone, celui-ci ne sera peut &#233;tre pas si ferm&#233; que ca au developpeur. C'est une tr&#233;s bonne nouvelle. Bon voila, ce qui manque a notre cher iphone qui pourrait &#233;tre combl&#233; par des logiciel tierce.
- Un lecteur qui puisse lire autre chose (notamment les divx) que les format propri&#233;taire d'apple
- msn messenger, enfin plutot adium qui est bien mieu
- un gps (mais la je sais pas si c'est possible juste en soft)
- skype pour la voix sur ip
- logiciel de synchronisation a distance avec son ordi

Donn&#233; d'autre choses qui pourraient &#233;tre interessante.....


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Mai 2007)

Comme je viens de lire la mésaventure d'un possesseur de Nokia N95 à 700 euros, je me demande: vu sa conception, l'iphone sera t'il susceptible de résister sans dommage:
- à une averse ?
- a une immersion de quelques diaines de secondes dans les chiottes ?
- pourra t'on iphoner sous la douche ?

que de questions existentielles, que de rumeurs !


----------



## LALLES (12 Mai 2007)

J'espère que nous serons aussi fasciné que ces Ricains


----------



## LALLES (12 Mai 2007)

Une gallerie de photos de bonnes qualité ICI


----------



## barth_polux (13 Mai 2007)

c'est quoi le truc au milieu en haut la????
Voir la pièce jointe 14212


----------



## arcank (13 Mai 2007)

Je pense à un logement pour carte SIM, fonctionnant comme le slot de la pile de l'Apple Remote.

Et sinon, autour ?


----------



## barth_polux (13 Mai 2007)

le bouton hold a gauche et la prise jack a droite. j'espére que tu dis vrai pour la carte sim, comme ca, ca pourra donner de l'espoir pour l'acheter sans contrat opérateur.


----------



## LALLES (13 Mai 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> le bouton hold a gauche et la prise jack a droite. j'espére que tu dis vrai pour la carte sim, comme ca, ca pourra donner de l'espoir pour l'acheter sans contrat opérateur.









cela ne peut être que cela 

lors de la keynote de S.Jobs il décrit les differents côtés de l'iphone et il parle bien de l'emplacement de la carte  SIM


----------



## barth_polux (13 Mai 2007)

ouai donc en faite se sera assez facile de mettre la carte sim que l'on veut dans le iphone. Un petit deblocage par un magasin spécialisé et c'est bon.


----------



## LALLES (13 Mai 2007)

barth_polux a dit:


> ouai donc en faite se sera assez facile de mettre la carte sim que l'on veut dans le iphone. Un petit deblocage par un magasin spécialisé et c'est bon.



Oui, ou bien tu l'achetes dans un pays où tu seras libre de choisir ton opérateur ...comme la Belgique


----------



## huexley (13 Mai 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Oui, ou bien tu l'achetes dans un pays où tu seras libre de choisir ton opérateur ...comme la Belgique



Oui mais comme il ne sera pas vendu en belgique...


----------



## LALLES (13 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Oui mais comme il ne sera pas vendu en belgique...



Tiens,  "Coluche le retour" .....y avait longtemps.....tu me manquais pas


----------



## tyler_d (14 Mai 2007)

ok pour l'emplacement de la carte sim, mais pour le "lock", ce n'est pas sencé se faire à l'écran (glissement d'un "curseur" de gauche à droite.... comme sur la vidéo) ???


----------



## two (14 Mai 2007)

Port infra-rouge?
sur bien des appareils ils sont dispos&#233;s plus ou moins &#224; cet endroit...


----------



## arcank (14 Mai 2007)

Il me semble que c'est bien le lock, mais il faut ensuite slider le petit truc sur l'&#233;cran.
Pour l'infrarouge, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait franchement qu'il y soit un jour. Bluetooth et wifi, &#231;a doit &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; suffisant


----------



## badboyprod (16 Mai 2007)

Allez encore un peu de temps et nous aurons les premiers Iphone en boutique. A votre avis, y aura t'il des ventes directes from Apple, sur l'apple store ou dans les apple store, ou devrons nous passer obligatoirement par cingular?


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2007)

Passer par cingular? en France? :mouais:


----------



## badboyprod (17 Mai 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Passer par cingular? en France? :mouais:



Suis a New-York pour 1 an


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Suis a New-York pour 1 an



Je sent que tu va devoir acheter pas mal d'abonnement Cingular toi


----------



## two (17 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je sent que tu va devoir acheter pas mal d'abonnement Cingular toi



Deuz, deuz, je me mets en deuxième sur la liste ! 
Merci gwen voila une idée qu'elle est bonne
Badboyprod, prépare toi à avoir quelques commandes


----------



## badboyprod (17 Mai 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je sent que tu va devoir acheter pas mal d'abonnement Cingular toi



Lol! Ben on en reparle le 15 Juin?  Avec un peu de chance apple le vendra en direct sans abo


----------



## LALLES (17 Mai 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Lol! Ben on en reparle le 15 Juin?  Avec un peu de chance apple le vendra en direct sans abo



peu de chance selon moi..... un prix sans abo serait nettement plus élevé ....et l'iphone serait dés lors accesible a bcp moins de personne 

et puis S.Jobs a été claire à ce niveau là


----------



## Manu (17 Mai 2007)

Voici la liste des documents (PDF) de certification de l'iPhone par le FCC.


----------



## badboyprod (18 Mai 2007)

Bon et selon vous le telephone est bloque sous cingular? Si on arrive a en avoir un (de maniere tout à fait legal j'entend) pensez vous que l on puisse s'abonner ailleurs? 
Autre question, il n y a pas deux version? Une de 4Go et une de 8Go?





LALLES a dit:


> peu de chance selon moi..... un prix sans abo serait nettement plus élevé ....et l'iphone serait dés lors accesible a bcp moins de personne
> 
> et puis S.Jobs a été claire à ce niveau là


----------



## LALLES (18 Mai 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Bon et selon vous le telephone est bloque sous cingular? Si on arrive a en avoir un (de maniere tout à fait legal j'entend) pensez vous que l on puisse s'abonner ailleurs?
> Autre question, il n y a pas deux version? Une de 4Go et une de 8Go?



Normalement l'iphone sera "simlocké" et donc seul les cartes SIM "made in Cingular" pourront fonctionné avec celui-ci...

Mais bon, je ne connais pas la legislation US en la matière....en France après X mois tu peux obtenir le code pour qu'il soit "dé-simlocké"....

2 versions existent bien de l'iphone :


----------



## EricKvD (18 Mai 2007)

Bon ben alors, il n'y aura pas d'iphone en Belgique puisque cingular n'y a pas de place ? 
Le simlock est interdit par la législation belge. Est-ce que cela veut dire que l'iPhone n'y arrivera jamais?
Le simlock est autorisé sous condition en France (Tiens, y'a pas de raison) est-ce que ça veut dire qu'on ne le trouvera pas en France ? (Et pourtant, il paraît que ça bataille ferme de ce côté).

Faut arrêter de tirer des plans sur la comète les enfants. On a encore plusieurs mois avant de voir l'iPhone sur nos marché. Même si les préventes fleurissent à droite et à gauche.


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Donc s'il est uniquement SIM-lock, on devra conclure un abo avec un opérateur..

Et cela voudrait dire qu'à l'achat d'un iPhone sur le store on conclura un abonnement ...

Ce qui ne semble pas logique, ou alors anti commercial vis-à-vis des nombreux clients potentiels des compagnies concurrentes de l'opérateur choisi


----------



## badboyprod (18 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Donc s'il est uniquement SIM-lock, on devra conclure un abo avec un opérateur..
> 
> Et cela voudrait dire qu'à l'achat d'un iPhone sur le store on conclura un abonnement ...
> 
> Ce qui ne semble pas logique, ou alors anti commercial vis-à-vis des nombreux clients potentiels des compagnies concurrentes de l'opérateur choisi



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Ceci dit, Apple a peut etre signe un contrat d'exclusivité avec Cingular, qui prendra fin d'ici 6mois, 1and, 2ans??? Ce qui voudait dire que les premiers mois (ou annee) l Iphone ne serait prevu que pour Cingular. Toutefois je pense que le desimlockage sera rapidement faisable et que dans Chinatown on devrait trouver vite la solution


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2007)

Il me semble ( mais je peux me tromper) que Apple a dit qu'il serait disponible chez un opérateur ( SIM-lock) et dans les store (libre? )


----------



## jadengil (18 Mai 2007)

Malheureusement,je pense qu'Apple compte le vendre en contrat avec cingular meme sur les store.


----------



## flotow (18 Mai 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Malheureusement,je pense qu'Apple compte le vendre en contrat avec cingular meme sur les store.



je rejoint l'idée ennoncée plus haut. Ce contrat risque d'etre juste pour le lancement (un peu a la maniere d'Intel vis a vis des procs)
Apres, il faut aussi que l'operateur soit compatible avec tout les services qu'Apple sougait integrer a son materiel (reception des messages sous formes de 'mails', etc)


----------



## La mouette (19 Mai 2007)

JE ne sais pas si c'est de l'intox, mais selon les infos disponibles, l'iPhone cumulerais les points négatifs pour la vente à savoir:

-Pas compatible en Europe car bi-bande 850- 1900
-Uniquement disponible avec abo. chez Cingular.

Personnellement je vois mal Apple le mettre en vente uniquement pour une utilisation sur sol américain, de plus cette histoire d'abo. me paraît aberrante , au niveau commercial. S'engager chez un opérateur obligatoirement pour avoir le mobile, est une obligation pas très commerciale pour les non client Cingular..

Bref, je suis un peu perplexe par rapport aux dernière "informations"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> JE ne sais pas si c'est de l'intox, mais selon les infos disponibles, l'iPhone cumulerais les points négatifs pour la vente à savoir:
> 
> -Pas compatible en Europe car bi-bande 850- 1900
> -Uniquement disponible avec abo. chez Cingular.
> ...




Bien vu.  

Déja dit mais je répete quand même. Les grossistes vont se procurer des iPhones dans différents pays et les réintroduiront un peu partout en Europe.

Je me souviens de StarTac a des prix 20% inférieures à ceux que nous pouvions faire... relevé des numéros de séries... ils venaient de Pologne où ils étaient vendus en packs simlockés... le grossiste les avait acheté au prix pack (subventionnés) et avait ensuite désimlockés les phones. Certains reflashaient même les ROM pour les mettre en Français.

Je ne donnerais pas de nom de grossistes mais il y en a quelques uns qui sont largement capable d'acheter 100 000 phones par an, aucun de ceux la ne regarderont un marché de plus 25 millions d'Euros sans bouger.


----------



## LALLES (19 Mai 2007)

Bref, beaucoup de questions .....qui n'auront de réponses que dans quelques mois ....sauf pour l'iphone libre dans apple Store.... mais je n'y crois pas trop non plus.....comme dit plus haut S.jobs en aurait parlé dans sa Keynote.

Et puis le prix libre serait probablement de 674 $ ( = 499 ) de quoi décourager pas mal de personne.


----------



## badboyprod (19 Mai 2007)

On a confirmation s il serq tri ou bi bande? Car c 'est un probleme si il n'est que bi...Je trouve ca etrange quand meme que pour un appareil de ce niveau, Apple prenne le risque de le sortir quand bi-bande...Allez encore 3 semaines et demi et il sera ici. J'espere que nous aurons plus de news d ici la.


----------



## LALLES (19 Mai 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> On a confirmation s il serq tri ou bi bande? Car c 'est un probleme si il n'est que bi...Je trouve ca etrange quand meme que pour un appareil de ce niveau, Apple prenne le risque de le sortir quand bi-bande...Allez encore 3 semaines et demi et il sera ici. J'espere que nous aurons plus de news d ici la.



Il sera 4 bandes....

Pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore lue voici la bible de l'iphone ...(du moins pour le moment)


----------



## badboyprod (19 Mai 2007)

Je me disais aussi...


----------



## iNN (20 Mai 2007)

Ralala ...

Que d'attente ...

Me tarde quand m&#234;me de le voir sortir aux &#233;tats unis, afin de pouvoir savourer les diff&#233;rentes vid&#233;os, que nos amis am&#233;ricains feront.
Au niveau de la disponibilit&#233; sur le vieux continent, effectivement, on se retrouve confront&#233; a plusieur probl&#232;mes :
- quid des belges et de leur l&#233;gislation (que je trouve g&#233;niale)?
- quid des 2 op&#233;rateurs fran&#231;ais (oublions BT)? plaintes certaines l'un contre l'autre? 
- que vont penser les associations de cosommateurs chez nous? Apple et son suport iPod/iTune versus 60 millions de conso sur le sujet de la non disponibilit&#233; sur un r&#233;seaux autre?
- un t&#233;l&#233;phone simlock&#233; ... &#231;a se d&#233;bloque facilement non?
- un iPhone v&#233;rouill&#233; ? voyez ce que des programmateurs ont r&#233;ussit a faire sur nos iPod ...

Franchement, je ne crois pas un seul instant que chez nous France, Suisse, Belgique, ... l'iPhone ne soit vendu que par un op&#233;rateur unique ... Je m'y voit d&#233;j&#224; en train d'&#233;plucher la presse sp&#233;cialis&#233;, et a regarder les combat de g&#233;ants des communications europ&#233;&#233;ns par avocats interpos&#233;s.

Enfin, vivement septembre, et, croyez moi, soit je fais flamber la CB soit je rigolerais bien.


----------



## badboyprod (21 Mai 2007)

Allez des que je l'ai je te ferais un petit test detaille!

Plus que 3 petites semaines`




iNN a dit:


> Ralala ...
> 
> Que d'attente ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EricKvD (21 Mai 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Ralala ...
> - quid des belges et de leur législation (que je trouve géniale)?



Oui, la législation belge nous protège, mais d'un autre côté, nos GSM ne se vendent pas à 5 ou 10 Euros...

Alors, je ne crois pas que tout le monde sera de ton avis, car j'ai pu lire à de nombreuses reprises sur différents forums:


> Un GSM à 15 Euros, c'est mon max et encore, il faut qu'il soit vraiment génial


----------



## tyler_d (21 Mai 2007)

heu... un fabriquant peut proposer une exclusivité avec un opérateur ! ça arrive régulièrement !!!

alors pourquoi pas avec l'iphone ? et vu la politique d'apple en matière de distribution, je pense qu'ils ne vont pas se compliquer la tache, et imposer leurs volontés, c'est tout !

par contre, je suis bien sur convaincu que cet iphone va faire un carton (du moins au début), mais ayant vu en entier la keynote de sa présentation, je suis un peu perpexle sur le coté "simple" de l'ergonomie et de l'utilisation de l'appareil, surtout par rapport à la simplicité de l'ipod ! :
- il y a vraiment beaucoup de boutons partout
- je ne trouve vraiment pas "plus simple" la façon d'utiliser la fonction ipod (bouton en haut, en bas, et sur les titres eux meme.... étoile en haut, volume en bas (en plus des autres boutons...)
- idem pour le téléphone, les fonctions sont supers, mais le nombre de boutons qui apparaissent me laisse vraiment perplexe.

Comprenez bien : nous allons évidement adorer utiliser cet appareil, mais quid des gens pour qui les téléphones sont trop compliqué, et dont à parler steve en intro de la présentation ???


----------



## Nicosun (21 Mai 2007)

moi au contraire je le trouve simple

j'ai un SPV M600 et a côté on dirait une usine a gaz, malgré tout il me rends beaucoup de service et j'utilise souvent le doigt pour naviguer (a part pour ecrire) bref quand j'ai vu la Keynotes de présentation j'ai été concquis par l'appareil et c'est ceux qui m'as permis de m'interesser a mac et donc d'envisager un Switch, de rendre mon Switch définitif ici avec vous (j'attends impatiememt la fin du mois de juin), d'ailleurs deux sentiments se mêlent pour mon Switch peur/excitation. :afraid: / :bebe: 

Bref je vois bien l'iphone comme un nouveau standart, j'avais dis ça pour la wii il y a presque un an, le coup du doigt comme stylet est une idée de génie


----------



## EricKvD (21 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> heu... un fabriquant peut proposer une exclusivité avec un opérateur ! ça arrive régulièrement !!!



Je maintiens qu'en Belgique cette pratique est considérée comme illégale.


----------



## Manu (21 Mai 2007)

Je suis surpris par vos affirmations concernant la commercialisation de l'iPhone en Europe.

Il faut savoir que les regles de commercialisation sont completement differentes entre les US et l'Europe.

Les conditions pour l'Europe ainsi que la date de lancement n'ont pas ete definies il me semble.

Je crois qu'il faut attendre que ce bijou sorte aux US pour deja avoir une idee precise de ce qu'il vaut, puis de la jusqu'a Apple Expo, on aura certainement des nouvelles concernant son lancement sur le vieux continent.

L'acceuil aux US sera primordial pour l'avenir de l'iPhone.


PS : mes excuses pour les accents ( clavier qwerty)


----------



## badboyprod (21 Mai 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Je suis surpris par vos affirmations concernant la commercialisation de l'iPhone en Europe.
> 
> Il faut savoir que les regles de commercialisation sont completement differentes entre les US et l'Europe.
> 
> ...


 
[HS on]
Toi aussi clavier qwerty? T es aux USA? Futur possesseur d iphone?
[HS off]


----------



## LALLES (21 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> ... mais ayant vu en entier la keynote de sa présentation, je suis un peu perpexle sur le coté "simple" de l'ergonomie et de l'utilisation de l'appareil, surtout par rapport à la simplicité de l'ipod ! :
> - il y a vraiment beaucoup de boutons partout
> - je ne trouve vraiment pas "plus simple" la façon d'utiliser la fonction ipod (bouton en haut, en bas, et sur les titres eux meme.... étoile en haut, volume en bas (en plus des autres boutons...)
> - idem pour le téléphone, les fonctions sont supers, mais le nombre de boutons qui apparaissent me laisse vraiment perplexe.
> ...



A mon avis tu ferais bien de regarder la Keynote une deuxieme fois 

Il y a justement que 1 seul bouton sur l'iphone( "home") 

Pour ma part, je le trouve plus que revolutionnaire à ce niveau là....j'ai eu beaucoup de smartphone et j'en ai gardé aucun !

- trop compliqué pour de simples choses....:mouais:

L'iphone semble loin d'être compliqué ....du moins d'après ce qu'on a put voir 



> Posté par *Manu*
> 
> 
> Je suis surpris par vos affirmations concernant la commercialisation de l'iPhone en Europe.
> ...




Le lancement en Europe n'etant pas d'actualité avant Octobre de toute facon....

C' est long, long ,long........trop long !:mouais:


----------



## lifenight (21 Mai 2007)

Au plus c'est long au plus c'est bon  

Autant le prendre du bon côté, on va avoir droit aux tests américains et on a la "chance" de laisser l'iphone faire ses maladies de jeunesse


----------



## badboyprod (21 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Au plus c'est long au plus c'est bon
> 
> Autant le prendre du bon côté, on va avoir droit aux tests américains et on a la "chance" de laisser l'iphone faire ses maladies de jeunesse


 
Et nous on va payer les pots casses!!!


----------



## Toumak (21 Mai 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Au plus c'est long au plus c'est bon




hum! tu oses toi ...
:rateau::bebe:


----------



## iNN (22 Mai 2007)

Bien oui, osez, osez ...   :rateau: 

Mais je maintiens que je serais curieux de voir Orange et son iPhone contre SFR et sont blablaphonedebase sans qu'il n'y est pas de tribunal derri&#232;re.

Et je m'explique :
iPod + iTunes monopole sur la webdiscographie 
d'o&#249; perception d'un march&#233; fournisseur de r&#233;seau (fdr) + iTunes  
d'o&#249; monopole sur le march&#233; (les jeunes, les moins jeunes vont se jetter sur le truc)  
d'o&#249; plainte des fdr malchanceux, et des diverses association de consommateurs sur le monopole du fdr chanceux.  

Alors effectivement, l'iPhone coutera cher nu (et ce coup ci pas que pour les belges), mais si il doit un jour sortir en europe, il sortira d&#233;simlock&#233;.

Aucun t&#233;l&#233;phone sur le march&#233; n'est l'exclusivit&#233; d'un fdr.

Toutes les s&#233;ries propos&#233;e par les fdr sont des &#233;volutions de t&#233;l&#233;phones d&#233;j&#224; existant ... on rajoute un stickers, 2 &#224; 3 modifs de rom, un bouton sur le cot&#233; et hop, un spv ou un qtek ou un mtvmobile, ... 

Je pense que concr&#232;tement, ce qui g&#232;ne le plus Apple c'est justement, ces modifications.

C'est pour &#231;a que personne ne remportera la palme et que soit, l'iPhone ne sortira pas chez nous avant d'&#234;tre hasbeen chez les ricains (comme d'hab), soit il sortira mais directement en vente sur l'Applestore, et sans abonnement.  

Franchement, un gsm non disponible pour tel ou tel fdr, je n'en vois pas, et pourtant dieu est t&#233;moin que j'en ai pratiqu&#233; :rose: . Ceci, expliquerais le fait que le produit sorte bibande aux usa et quadribande pour le reste du monde. :hein: 

Mais bon, allez soyons patient, je pense que l'on va encore avoir de grosses surprises ^^me tarde d&#233;j&#224; d'y &#234;tre. 

Les pens&#233;es philo de iNN 

Merci de votre attention...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Bien oui, osez, osez ...   :rateau:
> 
> Mais je maintiens que je serais curieux de voir Orange et son iPhone contre SFR et sont blablaphonedebase sans qu'il n'y est pas de tribunal derrière.
> 
> ...




Toi, tu travailles pas dans la téléphonie. 

80% des phones vendus en Europe le sont par les opérateurs et livrés en PACK. La plupart du temps; ils sont simlockés.

Pas d'exclusivité!!! Tu peux expliquer pourquoi certains phones ne sont disponibles que chez 1 seul opérateur par pays pendant plusieurs mois?
En gros et en résumé, l'opérateur s'engage sur un volume conséquent et en contrepartie le fabricant oublie de faire la promo de son phone chez les concurrents. L'important pour les fabricants est d'écouler leur marchandise sur la planète, si les objectifs de production sont atteints et vendus, BASTA, ça leur suffit.
Marrant, les blackberry n'ont été disponible que chez SFR pendant 2 ans 

SPV= Qtek=Eten=HTC
SPV est une marque de Orange par laquelle Orange se réserve le droit de vendre des phones à ses couleurs et ses désidérata. (marché OEM)
HTC est revendu ensuite chez les autres. 

Tu parles de iTunes, c'est là que le bât blesse, tous les opérateurs ont leur portail de musique en ligne. Et ils n'aiment pas du tout quand un fournisseur est aussi un concurrent. Généralement le bras de fer se termine aux profits de l'opérateur. C'est dur mais c'est comme ça.

Procès: ça s'appelle la gestion du risque. 
La question n'est pas de savoir si c'est légal ou pas mais combien peut  couter un procès, sur quelle durée et donc combien dans ce laps de temps peuvent ils gagner. Le delta indique la marche à suivre.
Exemple: le réseau haut débit de FT il y a quelques années (96-99); FT retenait la concurrence et ça a duré 2/3 ans. Coùt du procès: 50Millions de francs (hors frais de procédure), Gain: plusieurs milliards. et pourtant les lois antimonopole disaient bien que c'était interdit.


Le iPhone sera présent partout en Europe grace aux différents canaux de distribution et A LA LOI EUROPEENNE qui interdit toute tentative d'obstruction de libre circulation des marchandises au sein de la communauté européenne. Et là, pour le coup, les grossistes n'hésiteront pas à attaquer, ils ne sont ni opérateurs ni fabriquants. CQFD


----------



## tyler_d (22 Mai 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> A mon avis tu ferais bien de regarder la Keynote une deuxieme fois
> 
> Il y a justement que 1 seul bouton sur l'iphone( "home")
> 
> ...



hum-hum

un seul bouton "physique" oui, mais regardes bien, chaque fonctionnalités (ipod / phone / photo etc etc) a son propre lot de boutons, qui sont "un peu partout" à l'écran : en haut à droite, en bas etc etc

bref, je suis désolé, mais en terme d'ergonomie, l'iphone n'a rien à voir, mais absolument rien avec la simplicité d'un ipod qui ne propose sur chaque écran, "que" 12 choix (Play/pause / menu / + / - / validation / volume / avance dans le morceau / Classement / coverart/ Parole) mais uniquement avec une roue !!!

là, et je suis le premier à vouloir utiliser l'appareil, mais objectivement, on est loin de la "simplicité" propre à apple...


----------



## trevise (22 Mai 2007)

Je pense effectivement qu'il ne faut pas tirer de conclusions de la keynote de Steve pour la distribution en Europe : Ipapy ne parle pas de cette dernière (sauf par un vague "lancement en octobre") donc on ne peut pas savoir ce que sera la stratégie de la Pomme. Elle sera peut-être fondamentalement différente, après tout l'Apple TV est lancé aux States avec tout un store Video, alors que chez nous, il est lancé sans pratiquement rien...

Je vois bien un lancement par deux canaux : un pack chez un opérateur, en exclu, et une vente sans forfait, à un prix prohibitif, qui permettra à Apple de répliquer aux accusations d'entraves au libre commerce en disant : "mais nous n'entravons rien, si vous voulez l'Iphone sans abonnement, vous pouvez".


----------



## jadengil (22 Mai 2007)

iNN,l'iPhone ne sera pas bibande aux states.La FCC n'a testé que les réseaux fonctionnant aux USA car le reste ne l'intéresse pas.


----------



## LALLES (22 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> hum-hum
> 
> un seul bouton "physique" oui, mais regardes bien, chaque fonctionnalités (ipod / phone / photo etc etc) a son propre lot de boutons, qui sont "un peu partout" à l'écran : en haut à droite, en bas etc etc
> 
> ...



"wait and see..." 

n'oublions pas que l'iphone ne se borne pas a être un IPOD....


----------



## iNN (23 Mai 2007)

trevise a dit:


> Je pense effectivement qu'il ne faut pas tirer de conclusions de la keynote de Steve pour la distribution en Europe : Ipapy ne parle pas de cette dernière (sauf par un vague "lancement en octobre") donc on ne peut pas savoir ce que sera la stratégie de la Pomme. Elle sera peut-être fondamentalement différente, après tout l'Apple TV est lancé aux States avec tout un store Video, alors que chez nous, il est lancé sans pratiquement rien...
> 
> Je vois bien un lancement par deux canaux : un pack chez un opérateur, en exclu, et une vente sans forfait, à un prix prohibitif, qui permettra à Apple de répliquer aux accusations d'entraves au libre commerce en disant : "mais nous n'entravons rien, si vous voulez l'Iphone sans abonnement, vous pouvez".



moi itou


----------



## F118I4 (23 Mai 2007)

Je viens de voir qu' un faux iphone est en vente sur *ebay* et *macbidouille* en parle.


----------



## EricKvD (23 Mai 2007)

iPhone : une exclusivité de 5 ans aux Etats-Unis


----------



## La mouette (23 Mai 2007)

Quelle erreur ... 

En plus 5 ans , &#224; la vitesse o&#249; &#233;volue la technologie des mobiles et de l'informatique en g&#233;n&#233;ral .. c'est &#233;norme :hein:


----------



## huexley (23 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Quelle erreur ...
> 
> En plus 5 ans , à la vitesse où évolue la technologie des mobiles et de l'informatique en général .. c'est énorme :hein:



J'imagine que cela inclu les révisions suivante de l iPhone et futures version non ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Mai 2007)

C'est a espérer, mais je le répète, m'obliger à conclure avec un opérateur qui n'est pas le miens, ou que je ne peux pas choisir , n'est pas à mon goût ...

Je suis chez Orange en Suisse , si je dois conclure un abo. avec Swisscom pour utiliser l'iPhone, c'est simple , ce sera sans moi...et je ne pense pas être seul dans ce cas


----------



## huexley (23 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est a espérer, mais je le répète, m'obliger à conclure avec un opérateur qui n'est pas le miens, ou que je ne peux pas choisir , n'est pas à mon goût ...
> 
> Je suis chez Orange en Suisse , si je dois conclure un abo. avec Swisscom pour utiliser l'iPhone, c'est simple , ce sera sans moi...et je ne pense pas être seul dans ce cas



:love: Idem pour moi aui suis chez Svzisscom


----------



## badboyprod (23 Mai 2007)

Je pene qu'il ne faut pas trop speculer. Si Apple se lie 5 ans avec un operateur unique, sans faire de vente directe, ils peuvent directement se tirer une balle dans le pieds! Je ne pense pas que ca se fasse de cette maniere. L'exclusivite durera certainement 6 mois, puis Apple le mettra en vente sur l'apple store. Il sera cher, mais il y sera! Le gateau est trop important pour qu apple neglige la distribution directe ou la distritbution avec les grandes enseignes...Nous verrons bien...


----------



## jadengil (23 Mai 2007)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi,je ne crois pas à ce suicide commercial!


----------



## arcank (23 Mai 2007)

Mais d&#232;s la sortie il sera sur l'Apple Store, non ? Avec un abo certes, mais il y sera. &#192; moins qu'ils limitent aux Apple Center ?


----------



## lifenight (23 Mai 2007)

J'espère qu'il va se vendre chez mediamarkt comme annoncé sur leur site, j'ai un bon gros chèque cadeau à faire valoir


----------



## badboyprod (24 Mai 2007)

Suffisament gros pour l'Iphone?? hihi! C'est quelle va couter chere la bete...


----------



## Manu (24 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> hum-hum
> 
> Un seul bouton "physique" oui, mais regardes bien, chaque fonctionnalités (ipod / phone / photo etc etc) a son propre lot de boutons, qui sont "un peu partout" à l'écran : en haut à droite, en bas etc etc



Dans l'iPhone, vu qu'il n'y a pas de menu, on a au départ des boutons (je dirais plutôt icônes) d'Application, puis pour une application des icônes indiquant les fonctions que l'on peut activer.
De plus ces fonctions sont connues et évidentes.



tyler_d a dit:


> bref, je suis désolé, mais en terme d'ergonomie, l'iphone n'a rien à voir, mais absolument rien avec la simplicité d'un ipod qui ne propose sur chaque écran, "que" 12 choix (Play/pause / menu / + / - / validation / volume / avance dans le morceau / Classement / coverart/ Parole) mais uniquement avec une roue !!!
> 
> là, et je suis le premier à vouloir utiliser l'appareil, mais objectivement, on est loin de la "simplicité" propre à apple...



Tu ne peux pas comparer l'iPhone et l'iPod puis que le premier englobe le second. Tout est-il que l'utilisation de l'iphone est extrêmement plus facile que d'autres smartphones.

 J'ai même l'impression que sans mode d'emploi, toute personne, ayant une fois dans sa vie  utilisé internet, peut facilement utiliser TOUTES les fonctionnalités de l'iPhone.

C'est justement là sa grande force. Toutes les fonctions sont utilisables facilement. La prise en mains d'un iPhone est faisable en une jounée voire moins, et ce par n'importe qui!!.

On a la simplicité propre à Apple dans la mesure où l'on peut facilement maitriser l'appareil sans se plonger dans un manuel de 100 pages. Va donc le faire pour un téléphone banal de chez Nokia et autres.

j'ai pour ma part un Nokia 3230, qui peut soit disant faire mille choses. Pour le moment je ne fais qu'utiliser la fonction telephone. Le reste est compliqué à ch.er.

J'ai l'impression que l'on a pas sur ce thread parlé assez longuement du brevet déposé par Apple permettant d'utiliser l'arrière d'un appareil de type téléphone portable comme un trackpad.

il me semble que c'est absolument GENIAL. cela veut dire que courant 2008, on verra arriver sans doute des iphones nano utilisant ce système. Et là l'iPhone va comme l'a fait l'iPod lors de la sortie de la mini balayer tout le monde.

J'aimerai qu'on en discute pour voir l'étendu de possibilités offertes par ce brevet auquel personne n'y a pensé ... sauf Apple comme toujours.


----------



## tyler_d (24 Mai 2007)

c'est marrant d'etre aussi convaincu (" La prise en mains d'un iPhone est faisable en une joun&#233;e voire moins, et ce par n'importe qui!!") alors que tr&#232;s tr&#232;s peu de personne ont eu l'appareil en main en 6 mois.

Je compare l'ipod et l'iphone, car c'est steve lui meme qui compare ces inventions. Enfin, leur syst&#232;me de navigation. Si je suis d'accord sur le fait que la souris, la clic wheel et la multitouch sont des inventions r&#233;volutionnaires, j'ai le plus grand doute sur la r&#233;elle simplicit&#233; d'utilisation de l'iphone, encore une fois, au vue de l'excellent travail d'ergonomie d&#233;velopp&#233; pour l'ipod, qui lui doit beaucoup de son succ&#232;s.

Je ne vois pas en quoi, l'iphone est plus simple qu'un smartphone de chez sony par exemple. Ok la nav par multitouch est "sympa" mais je le r&#233;p&#233;te: la multiplication des boutons, &#224; diff&#233;rents niveaux et endroits n'est pas synonyme de "simplicit&#233;", au contraire de l'ipod.

de plus, une question "con", mais comment je fais pour changer de morceau quand j'utilise la fonction ipod ? avant, un clic avec une r&#233;ponse "physique" sur la roue de mon ipod et c'&#233;tait bon. Meme &#224; travers un vetement (quand il est dans la poche), l&#224;, il va falloir le sortir (forc&#233;ment), le d&#233;lock&#233; et appuyer.

.....


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi, l'iphone est plus simple qu'un smartphone de chez sony par exemple.



Je ne vais pas jouer aux devin, mais la je pense que ça sera le jour et la nuit quand même au niveau ergonomie car juste avec ce que j'ai vu de l'iPhone et les SmartPhone que j'ai testé, ces dernier n'était pas simple d'utilisation du tout.

Mais bon, attendons que ça sorte hein


----------



## LALLES (24 Mai 2007)

tyler_d;4277042

de plus a dit:
			
		

> peut &#234;tre que les fonctions volume pourrons avoir une autre application pour regler ce probleme &#233;ventuel


----------



## arcank (24 Mai 2007)

Ca je pense pas. Mais pas du tout.
Changer le volume et la piste avec le m&#234;me "bouton" (entendons nous  ), c'est pas du Apple. Vu que tu dois pouvoir faire les deux quand tu &#233;coutes de la musique.


----------



## LALLES (24 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Ca je pense pas. Mais pas du tout.
> Changer le volume et la piste avec le m&#234;me "bouton" (entendons nous  ), c'est pas du Apple. Vu que tu dois pouvoir faire les deux quand tu &#233;coutes de la musique.



peut etre que un appui prolong&#233; permet de changer de piste alors que un appui bref influencera le volume ...


----------



## badboyprod (24 Mai 2007)

Que de speculation... On fait, quid d'un GPS integre a l'Iphone?
http://www.t3.co.uk/news/247/communications/mobile_phone/apple_adding_gps_to_iphone


----------



## Manu (24 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi, l'iphone est plus simple qu'un smartphone de chez sony par exemple. Ok la nav par multitouch est "sympa" mais je le r&#233;p&#233;te: la multiplication des boutons, &#224; diff&#233;rents niveaux et endroits n'est pas synonyme de "simplicit&#233;", au contraire de l'ipod..
> de plus, une question "con", mais comment je fais pour changer de morceau quand j'utilise la fonction ipod ? avant, un clic avec une r&#233;ponse "physique" sur la roue de mon ipod et c'&#233;tait bon. Meme &#224; travers un vetement (quand il est dans la poche), l&#224;, il va falloir le sortir (forc&#233;ment), le d&#233;lock&#233; et appuyer.
> 
> .....



Pour l'iPhone, lorsque tu active l'appli iPod, tu as deux modes de navigation suivant que tu tiens ton iPhone en paysage ou non. Dans le premier cas tu es en coverflow et le multi touch te permet de naviguer d'un album &#224; un autre. Dans l'autre cas tu es  &#224; l'ecoute d'un morceau. Dans ce cas tu as deux fl&#234;ches de d&#233;filement et un picto 'pause/lecture' identiques &#224; celles que tu trouves sur la roue de ton  iPod.

Franchement je ne vois pas o&#249; est la difficult&#233; dans l'utilisation d'un iPhone.


----------



## LALLES (24 Mai 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Pour l'iPhone, lorsque tu active l'appli iPod, tu as deux modes de navigation suivant que tu tiens ton iPhone en paysage ou non. Dans le premier cas tu es en coverflow et le multi touch te permet de naviguer d'un album à un autre. Dans l'autre cas tu es  à l'ecoute d'un morceau. Dans ce cas tu as deux flêches de défilement et un picto 'pause/lecture' identiques à celles que tu trouves sur la roue de ton  iPod.
> 
> Franchement je ne vois pas où est la difficulté dans l'utilisation d'un iPhone.



ici il parle d'un cas ou tu as l'iphone dans ta poche et que tu desires changer de piste.


----------



## Manu (24 Mai 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> ici il parle d'un cas ou tu as l'iphone dans ta poche et que tu desires changer de piste.



Justement les commandes sont en bas dans la même disposition que sur la roue de l'iPod (gauche, milieu, droite). Et plus bas en passant le doigt dans le sens de la largeur de ton iPhone, on augmente ou diminue le volume.


----------



## Nicosun (25 Mai 2007)

je pense honnêtement qu'il y aura le mode poche, étant donné qu"il y a un capteur de lumiére, une fois mis dans la poche, l'ecran total se separera en trois, la partie supérieure en deux (av-ar) la partie inferieure (pause) et le volume sur le coté  et quand on recevra un appel durant l'ecoute on appui simplement sur le seul bouton mécanique pour bascule de la musique à la conversation téléphonique et reclic pour racrocher et revenir à la musique  

voili voilou


----------



## Groumpff (25 Mai 2007)

Dans la poche c'est simple

télécommande externe sur le cable écouteur comme pour l'ipod, voire la même, car compatible ...


----------



## Manu (25 Mai 2007)

Franchement je crois que la on est entrain de pinailler grave. On sait tous que Apple a souvent tendance a proposer des interfaces nettement plus abouties que celles des autres. Alors soyons patients.

L'iPhone va a coup sur donner du fil a retordre  a d'autres fournisseurs de mobiles.

Pour une fois, Apple mise sur la qualite de son OS et sa maitrise des interfaces pour proposer un produit a mille lieux de ceux fournis par les autres. Bref la bataille des OS est transposee sur une autre plate-forme, le telephone mobile.

Je suis certain que dans les annees a venir on trouvera une autre nommination que smartphone ou PDA  pour ce genre de produit

C'est tout de meme assez amusant de voir qu'une grosse Entreprise comme AT&T compter enormement sur le succes de l'iPhone pour tenter de se refaire une image, comme l'a signale il y a quelque temps son PDG.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Franchement je crois que la on est entrain de pinailler grave.



Je n'osais pas le dire.


----------



## LALLES (25 Mai 2007)

En belgique on parle beaucoup de l'iphone....mais on a peur que ipapy fasse l'impasse sur notre beau pays au niveau de la distribution de celui-ci...

Hé oui , en Belgique le simlockage est interdit , or APPLE semble privilégié le partenariat avec les opérateurs pour distribuer son iphone...

J'espère que des informations suivront rapidemment sur la strategie de vente pour l'Europe...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

J'espère aussi qu'ils trouveront une solution pour le marché belge.
Combien coutera-t-il sans abonnement de deux ans, 750 / 800 euros...  
On verra.


----------



## LALLES (26 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'espère aussi qu'ils trouveront une solution pour le marché belge.
> Combien coutera-t-il sans abonnement de deux ans, 750 / 800 euros...
> On verra.



A ce prix là ce sera sans moi! :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mai 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> A ce prix là ce sera sans moi! :mouais:


Comme j'ai l'habitude de perdre ou casser mon gsm une fois par an, je crois que l'iPhone ne sera pas pour moi non plus. 

Quoi que,peut-être que j'y ferais plus attention.


----------



## lifenight (26 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'espère aussi qu'ils trouveront une solution pour le marché belge.
> Combien coutera-t-il sans abonnement de deux ans, 750 / 800 euros...
> On verra.



C'est le prix d'un Nokia N95 qui a le gps en plus


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme j'ai l'habitude de perdre ou casser mon gsm une fois par an, je crois que l'iPhone ne sera pas pour moi non plus.
> 
> Quoi que,peut-être que j'y ferais plus attention.


Idem, quant je vois l'etat de mon portable, je sais qu'il va  me falloir attendre que l'iPhone soit dot&#233; d'un systeme permettant de le maintenir en apesenteur&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Idem, quant je vois l'etat de mon portable, je sais qu'il va  me falloir attendre que l'iPhone soit doté d'un systeme permettant de le maintenir en apesenteur



ha toi aussi tu as remarqué la propension qu'ont les choses importantes pour se mettre à un endroit où le pire va leur arriver.:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha toi aussi tu as remarqué la propension qu'ont les choses importantes pour se mettre à un endroit où le pire va leur arriver.:rose:


Genre là.


----------



## LALLES (28 Mai 2007)

On parle beaucoup du probleme de la Belgique en ce qui concerne la non disponibilité de l'iphone dans "notre plat pays"

voir ce site Anglais , 5 pages essentiellement axées sur ce problème...

En résumé, on parle de discrimination et de violation des lois européennes sur la libre circulation des marchandises au sein de l'UE......si l'iphone venait à ne pas être disponible chez nous à cause de l'interdiction d'être lié à un opérateur...

Les avis sont partagés sur la question...

3 cas sont possibles :

1. l'iphone n'est pas disponible chez nous car APPLE veut uniquement privilégié un partenariat 

2. APPLE appliquera une toute autre approche pour l'Europe et laissera l'iphone libre de tout opérateur....a cause de la complexité du marché et du fait qu'il n'y a pas un opérateur unique pour l'ensemble de l'UE...

3. APPLE cherchera plusieurs partenaires au sein de l'UE et l'iphone sera en vente en belgique mais au prix fort 

Bref, vivement une annonce de APPLE concernant sa stratégie de vente pour l'UE


----------



## tyler_d (28 Mai 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Franchement je crois que la on est entrain de pinailler grave.



mouais, désolé, mais les questions d'ergonomie et les fonctionnalités de la bete m'interesse plus que la juridiction sur la distribution commerciale belge ! parce que c'est un peu l'unique sujet sur ce thread ! 


d'ailleurs, à ce sujet (enfin pour la france désolé), le dernier podcast de "génération europe1" donne un extrait du boss marketing Orange qui affirme vouloir distribué l'iphone et que les discussions sont en cours.

on s'en bien d'ailleurs qu'il ne peut en dire plus, s'il ne veut pas s'attirer les foudres d'apple !

et sinon en belgique ?


----------



## LALLES (28 Mai 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> mouais, désolé, mais les questions d'ergonomie et les fonctionnalités de la bete m'interesse plus que la juridiction sur la distribution commerciale belge ! parce que c'est un peu l'unique sujet sur ce thread !
> 
> 
> d'ailleurs, à ce sujet (enfin pour la france désolé), le dernier podcast de "génération europe1" donne un extrait du boss marketing Orange qui affirme vouloir distribué l'iphone et que les discussions sont en cours.
> ...



En belgique ca va il sera disponible sans abonnement et au prix de 371  pour la version 8 Go....

Et pour s'assurer que les Francais ne viennent pas en chercher pour choisir leur opérateur il faudra montrer sa carte d'identité 

Non, ça ne sera pas possible


----------



## LALLES (28 Mai 2007)

un article intéressant :



> La rumeur du choix
> de l'opérateur
> Le marché européen n'a pas la même composition qu'aux USA. Plus éclaté, il y a peu d'acteurs globaux comme Cingular (AT&T). La stratégie du partenaire unique est plus difficile à mettre en place. C'est le brouillard complet, entretenu par un silence écrasant d'Apple. Les blogs se perdent en conjectures : T-Mobile ? Orange ? Vodaphone ? Ces trois noms reviennent le plus souvent. On pourrait aussi le débloquer, pour que tous les opérateurs puissent le proposer... La stratègie définitive de la marque à la pomme n'a pas l'air complètement arrêtée et les négociations se semblent pas figées.
> 
> Et puis, la technologie n'est pas la même. En Europe, les opérateurs ont beaucoup investi dans la 3G, qui n'est pas encore disponible pour l'iPhone. Celui-ci pourrait aussi s'appuyer EDGE, plus proche des normes américaines. Et dans ce cas, pourquoi pas Bouygues Télécom qui considère cette technologie comme une véritable alternative à l'UMTS.



source ICI


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (29 Mai 2007)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bean's???!!

Iphone dispo en Suisse le 20/06/07, avec ou sans abonnement Orange....

http://www.digigasin.ch/


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mai 2007)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bean's???!!
> 
> Iphone dispo en Suisse le 20/06/07, avec ou sans abonnement Orange....
> 
> http://www.digigasin.ch/


 

Du d&#233;bloqu&#233;?


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (29 Mai 2007)

Mouais....:mouais:

Après une petite recherche, il s'avert que Digigasin serait un site peu recommandable et pas vraiment à cheval sur les délais (certains ont attendu 5 mois pour être livré)

Allez voir ce forum: http://www.libellules.ch/phpBB2/litiges-digigasin-t23621.html



bref, rien de neuf, pas de scoop....dommage


----------



## huexley (29 Mai 2007)

Ca me laisse circonspect pour 2 raisons, les tarifs qui ne sont guère plus élevé avec ou sans prestataire, le choix de Orange ?


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ca me laisse circonspect pour 2 raisons, les tarifs qui ne sont guère plus élevé avec ou sans prestataire, le choix de Orange ?


Woow si la news de MacG est vrai et qu'il y a un widget pour Gmail (j'en veux aussi un Google Reader et un Google Calendar, ou au moins une synchronisation avec le calendrier de l'iPhone plus simple qu'en passant par iCal) alors cette iPhone sera indispensable :love:


----------



## Max777 (29 Mai 2007)

Salut, 

Je voudrais avoir quelques indications sur l'iphone. Donc il est vendu en juin (quand exactement ?), et avec un forfait (bloqué sur un opérateur, lesquels ?), et peut-il fonctionner en europe (le modèle qui sera vendu aux us).

J'ai des contacts aux us, qui peuvent très facilement m'en ramener un. 

Merci


----------



## arcank (29 Mai 2007)

Tu r&#233;sumes assez bien les 1674 posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents ...

Et vendu en juin en Europe, j'y crois pas. (apparemment le site n'est pas fiable. D'ailleurs pour dire: "Sortie 20 juin. Version 8 Gb avec MAC OS 10.4.8", faut &#234;tre bal&#232;ze...)


----------



## badboyprod (29 Mai 2007)

Max777 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je voudrais avoir quelques indications sur l'iphone. Donc il est vendu en juin (quand exactement ?), et avec un forfait (bloqu&#233; sur un op&#233;rateur, lesquels ?), et peut-il fonctionner en europe (le mod&#232;le qui sera vendu aux us).
> 
> ...


 
Alors lancement le 15 Juin, apparemment dispo vers le 25 Juin dans les boutiques Cingular. Abonnement chez Cingular (pour le moment) obligatoire de 2 ans (deposit de 500$! pour ceux qui ne savent pas!), telephone normalement bloque sur cingular. Quadri-band donc doit fonctionner en Europe. Reste juste a ce que tes amis s'engagent deux ans chez Cingular, et que tu trouves quelqu'un pour le debloquer. Ah oui j'oubliais, le prix environ 600$ pour la version 8Go! 
Voila tu as tout ce qu'il te faut...
Bonne chance pour en avoir un!


----------



## Max777 (30 Mai 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Alors lancement le 15 Juin, apparemment dispo vers le 25 Juin dans les boutiques Cingular. Abonnement chez Cingular (pour le moment) obligatoire de 2 ans (deposit de 500$! pour ceux qui ne savent pas!), telephone normalement bloque sur cingular. Quadri-band donc doit fonctionner en Europe. Reste juste a ce que tes amis s'engagent deux ans chez Cingular, et que tu trouves quelqu'un pour le debloquer. Ah oui j'oubliais, le prix environ 600$ pour la version 8Go!
> Voila tu as tout ce qu'il te faut...
> Bonne chance pour en avoir un!



Merci pour tes expllications, donc pour le moment le gros soucis c'est qu'il soit vendu avec un engagement de 2 ans. Mais bon je pense que c'est pour palier à son prix hors engagement (environ 700$/), qui reste trop élevé pour le grand public. 
Par contre qu'il fonctionne en europe c'est cool !


----------



## Groumpff (1 Juin 2007)

Petite question :

Est ce qu'on pourra utiliser un forum avec iphone ?

Remplir un champ ?

Réaliser des achats en ligne ?

Visualiser une animation flash ? 

...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (1 Juin 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Petite question :
> 
> Est ce qu'on pourra utiliser un forum avec iphone ?
> 
> ...



A partir du moment où c'est Mac Os, qui est utilisé, et donc Safari comme navigateur Web, j'imagine que oui.


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

Mac OS, un clavier = &#231;a doit marcher !


----------



## LALLES (2 Juin 2007)

> *Les vidéos YouTube bientôt disponibles en format compatible Apple TV et iPhone*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




source ici


----------



## badboyprod (4 Juin 2007)

Nouvells Pubs  Iphone

Lancement annonce le 29 Juin! Vivement que le mien arrive! :love:


----------



## jadengil (4 Juin 2007)

Sans indiscrétion tu vas le sortir d'ou?Digigasin?


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

Digigasin n'est pas très fiable.

Annoncé à "coups sure" pour le 20 juin à 699.-- le modèle 4Gb, il est maintenant 899.-- et le 29 juin ( bien que le site ne soit pas mis à jour...)


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Nouvells Pubs  Iphone
> 
> Lancement annonce le 29 Juin! Vivement que le mien arrive! :love:



Elles sont bien ces pubs, ca me donne envie de changer de portable !


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

Très réactif cet iPhone..


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Très réactif cet iPhone..



Oui, ça semble hyper fluide, ça donne très très envie.  
Est-ce que j'en ai besoin, non, est-ce que j'en ai envie... oui.


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

Sont fort Apple..

La raison me dit non, mais je suis sourd à la raison pour l'iPhone :rateau: :hein:


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Oui, ça semble hyper fluide, ça donne très très envie.
> Est-ce que j'en ai besoin, non, est-ce que j'en ai envie... oui.



Et as-tu les sous? 
Moi pas encore!


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

Avant de dépenser autant d'argent pour un mobile j'aimerais être certain qu'il fonctionne pleinement avec mon opérateur :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Et as-tu les sous?
> Moi pas encore!



La question est plutôt, serais-je prêt à mettre autant d'argent dans un iPod/gsm. 
Je n'en sais rien pour le moment.


----------



## La mouette (4 Juin 2007)

Là est toute la question, c'est presque le prix d'un Macbook d'entrée de gamme..j'hésite


----------



## EricKvD (4 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> La question est plutôt, serais-je prêt à mettre autant d'argent dans un iPod/gsm.
> Je n'en sais rien pour le moment.



C'est quand même un peu plus qu'un iPod/GSM, mais pas encore tout à fait un iPod/GSM/PDA...


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> C'est quand même un peu plus qu'un iPod/GSM, mais pas encore tout à fait un iPod/GSM/PDA...



Pas de iChat, client VPN et... Pas de logement pour une carte SIM !!

Y'a des Belges qui vont grincer des dents...


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Nouvells Pubs  Iphone
> 
> Lancement annonce le 29 Juin! Vivement que le mien arrive! :love:



Il y a quelque chose d'assez étonnant dans ces pubs, *c'est la première fois depuis longtemps qu'Apple y fait une vraie "démo" du contenu de ses produits.* C'est presque un tutoriel !  
Du coup, la pub y perd peut-être en originalité (moins fun que les pubs iPod ou Get a Mac), mais peut-être qu'elle y gagnera en efficacité ?
Peut-être se sont-ils dit : "le produit est tellement bon, pas besoin d'en faire toute une mise en scène, il suffit de le montrer en action."
Apple osera-t-elle faire la même chose pour Leopard ?


----------



## EricKvD (4 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas de iChat, client VPN et... Pas de logement pour une carte SIM !!
> 
> Y'a des Belges qui vont grincer des dents...



Rumeurs, rumeurs... On a d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;battu sur ce th&#232;me des dizaines de fois dans ce post. Et si il n'y a pas de logement pour SIM, il y aura bien plus que les belges qui vont grincer des dents !


----------



## niko34 (4 Juin 2007)

EDIT: je m'auto-censure. J'ai fait dans la rumeur alors qu'on est dans R&#233;agissez. D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2007)

Perso, si &#231;a peut remplacer mon GSM et mon PALM. Je saute dessus 

Si l'entr&#233;e de texte est impossible, je vais peut &#234;tre attendre par contre.


----------



## badboyprod (4 Juin 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Sans indiscrétion tu vas le sortir d'ou?Digigasin?



Non....Directement de la pomme...


----------



## EricKvD (4 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, si ça peut remplacer mon GSM et mon PALM. Je saute dessus
> 
> Si l'entrée de texte est impossible, je vais peut être attendre par contre.



Qu'entends-tu par l'entrée de texte ? Si on sait envoyer des SMS ou surfer sur le Web avec l'iPhone, alors, on sait entrer du texte. La preuve dans les pub sur l'apple store US.

Si tu parles plutôt de prise de notes, il y a une icône "Notes" sur l'écran.
Si tu parles de traitement de texte, de tableur... là, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Alfoo (4 Juin 2007)

Salut tout le monde.

Pour les abonnés SFR, seriez vous prets à lacher votre opérateur actuel pour acheter un iPhone exclusivement utilisable avec Orange (si c'est le cas bien sur et idem dans le cas d'abonnés Orange vers SFR...) 

Parce que c'est mon cas et je sais vraiment pas quoi répondre


----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2007)

Quand je parle d'entr&#233;e de texte, c'est surtout au niveau des contact car c'est tr&#232;s utile de pouvoir noter autre chose qu'un simple num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone dans son Organiseur 

Sinon, je suis sous Bouygue et je changerais sans h&#233;sitation pour un autre op&#233;rateur si il le faut.


----------



## leptitguillaume (4 Juin 2007)

ca ne dérangerai pas qu'il soit chez Orange vu que j'y suis depuis presque 3 ans


----------



## Nicosun (4 Juin 2007)

je viens de voir les pubs

j'ai pas encore Switché que j'ai déjà une autre envie, je sent que je vais claqué mes économies cette année, Merci APPLE de me faire devenir pauvre 




















trop bon


----------



## blafoot (4 Juin 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> je viens de voir les pubs
> 
> j'ai pas encore Switché que j'ai déjà une autre envie, je sent que je vais claqué mes économies cette année, Merci APPLE de me faire devenir pauvre
> 
> trop bon


 
meme cas que toi ^^ j'ai pas encore mon MBP que je veux déja un iphone


----------



## badboyprod (4 Juin 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> je viens de voir les pubs
> 
> j'ai pas encore Switch&#233; que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; une autre envie, je sent que je vais claqu&#233; mes &#233;conomies cette ann&#233;e, Merci APPLE de me faire devenir pauvre


 
LoL! Attend il n'est pas encore en france! Demande au pere noel! Avec un peu de chance tu le trouveras dans tes moonboots le matin du 25 decembre! A moins qu'il y ait des soucis de production.....


----------



## Marco68 (4 Juin 2007)

Moi je remarque qu'Apple fait déjà une offre avec orange : abonnement Orange plus Macbook...Ca sent donc l'Iphone chez Orange...cela ne m'étonne pas, l'Iphone est Edge et pas 3G...Ca semble donc logique...Les boules pour moi, je suis chez SFR :


----------



## LALLES (4 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pas de iChat, client VPN et... Pas de logement pour une carte SIM !!
> 
> Y'a des Belges qui vont grincer des dents...



Y avait longtemps ... toujours autant d'humour :mouais:

tu connais beaucoup de gsm où la carte SIM  n'est pas accesible ?

pour eviter d'induire les autres en erreur voir la keynote a 12'50''


----------



## Nicosun (4 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> LoL! Attend il n'est pas encore en france! Demande au pere noel! Avec un peu de chance tu le trouveras dans tes moonboots le matin du 25 decembre! A moins qu'il y ait des soucis de production.....




l'appareil me fait clairement envie mais le fait que je vive en Russie m'empechera de l'avoir rapidement, si j'ai la possibilité de l'acheter en france et de l'utilisé ici comme le MPV cela serait cool, il faudrait qu'il accepte les cartes GPRS russes pour que j'en profite c'est demain la veille quand je vois les news et les rumeurs qui circulent (exclus etc..)


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Y avait longtemps ... toujours autant d'humour :mouais:
> 
> pour eviter d'induire les autres en erreur voir la keynote a 12'50''




De l'humour peut-être, de la mémoire sûrement  bien plus que toi ! Ce qui passe en Keynote n'est *jamais* à prendre pour argent comptant, spécialement ce qui est annoncé  Et ce n'est pas les exemple qui manquent.


----------



## Nicosun (4 Juin 2007)

Etant donné que beaucoup de gens vantent les merites d'apple en matiére de stabilité et de durée de vie, peut on espérer la même chose pour l'iphone ? le frein du prix serait un peu moins enfoncé.

j'ai un SPV qui me satisfait malgré l'usine a gaz qu'il contient mais j'ai deja changé de batterie et la sychronisation entre windows et windows mobile n'est pas parfaite (c'est un comble ça)

j'aime la simplicité et j'espére enfin assouvir ma soif de simplicité en basculant tout chez Apple, possedant un ipod je me demande pourquoi l'idée  est arrivé si tard  :mouais:


----------



## Toumak (4 Juin 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> possedant un ipod je me demande pourquoi l'id&#233;e  est arriv&#233; si tard  :mouais:



elle est pas venue si tard, puisqu'ils sont sur ce projet depuis 2001 
fallait leur laisser le temps


----------



## arcank (4 Juin 2007)

Si t'as une bonne id&#233;e, et aucun appui stable, comme semble l'&#234;tre AT&T, tu peux g&#233;n&#233;ralement dire adieu &#224; ton id&#233;e, aussi merveilleuse soit-elle?


----------



## Nicosun (4 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> elle est pas venue si tard, puisqu'ils sont sur ce projet depuis 2001
> fallait leur laisser le temps




je me suis mal exprimé, desolé, je parlais de l'idée de mon Switch  pourquoi si tard possédant un ipod depuis longtemps


----------



## LALLES (4 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> De l'humour peut-&#234;tre, de la m&#233;moire s&#251;rement  bien plus que toi ! Ce qui passe en Keynote n'est *jamais* &#224; prendre pour argent comptant, sp&#233;cialement ce qui est annonc&#233;  Et ce n'est pas les exemple qui manquent.



donne moi un exemple ou la carte SIM n'est pas accesible par l'utilisateur


----------



## badboyprod (4 Juin 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> je me suis mal exprimé, desolé, je parlais de l'idée de mon Switch  pourquoi si tard possédant un ipod depuis longtemps


 
Tout arrive...Il faut laisser l'idee murir. C'est pas evident de changer du tout au tout! Pour l'achat de ton Iphone en France, je pense que tu seras un peu plus fixe qd les premiers arriveront ici. On verra si ca marche si bien que ca! Des que j'ai le mien je fais un test complet! 

Bon Switch Nicosun


----------



## huexley (4 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> donne moi un exemple ou la carte SIM n'est pas accesible par l'utilisateur



Tu connais beaucoup de t&#233;l&#233;phones enti&#232;rement tactile livr&#233; avec un prestataire obligatoire de deux ans sign&#233; Apple ?

Rien n'emp&#234;che qu'un passage par un centre de maintenance soit indispensable pour toute modification.


----------



## Nicosun (4 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Bon Switch Nicosun




Merci il arrive a grand pas, trois semaine encore, je me submerge de boulot pour que le temps passe vite, c'est quand même dingue cette attente :mouais:


----------



## Cricri (5 Juin 2007)

http://www.investorvillage.com/smbd.asp?mb=445&pt=msg&mn=56841


----------



## badboyprod (5 Juin 2007)

Premiere pub TV vu a l instant sur WCBS! Ca sent l arrivee de l Iphone!!!!


----------



## LALLES (5 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Tu connais beaucoup de téléphones entièrement tactile livré avec un prestataire obligatoire de deux ans signé Apple ?
> 
> Rien n'empêche qu'un passage par un centre de maintenance soit indispensable pour toute modification.



Cela reste peu probable, le marché Européen est différent ....meme la France limite le simlockage dans le temps...

et puis si une personne possede 2 carte  SIM (privé et pro) chez un même opérateur elle ne pourrait pas intervertir celles-ci :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

on est en plein délire? c'est ça? 

la sim DOIT ETRE accessible, c'est dans la norme GSM. (GSM, EDGE, GPRS, UMTS). Tout simplement pour des raisons de sécurité. Elle doit pouvoir être changé rapidement et surtout :

les cartes sim ont différents profils, ceux ci dépendent du type d'abonnement et de services.

Restez ZEN, il n'arrivera en Europe qu'à la fin de l'année.


----------



## EricKvD (5 Juin 2007)

l'iPhone avec un GPS ?

Juste histoire de relancer le débat


----------



## Liyad (5 Juin 2007)

Je me demandais s'il serais vendu sur l'apple store hors abonement ? Parce que j'aimerais bien me l'acheter mais sans abonement. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## EricKvD (5 Juin 2007)

Allez, j'y vais de ma réponse de Normand: P'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben qu'non...

Personne ne le sait pour le moment, mais on espère tous que oui...


----------



## tyler_d (5 Juin 2007)

je ne comprend pas comment on peut acheter un téléphone sans abonnement de nos jours (à moins qu'il soit perdu alors qu'il est neuf...) :
1 - le financement par les opérateurs et non négligeable
2 - mais surtout la protabilité permet de changer d'opérateur (automatiquement) en 10 jours max maintenant, en conservant son numéro.

quel intéret d'acheter un iphone à 900 euros alors qu'il sera à 500 avec opérateur ?


----------



## niko34 (5 Juin 2007)

Je garde mon abonnement depuis 6 ans maintenant. Aujourd'hui, le même me couterait 100 euros de plus par an (les tarifs augmentent régulièrement). Vu que je change très rarement de téléphone, c'est plutôt avantageux pour moi. Si l'iPhone est vendu 400 euros de plus qu'avec abonnement, le calcul pourrait effectivement être différent. Mais habituellement, l'écart n'est aussi important sur des téléphones moins chers.


----------



## Liyad (5 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je ne comprend pas comment on peut acheter un téléphone sans abonnement de nos jours (à moins qu'il soit perdu alors qu'il est neuf...) :
> 1 - le financement par les opérateurs et non négligeable
> 2 - mais surtout la protabilité permet de changer d'opérateur (automatiquement) en 10 jours max maintenant, en conservant son numéro.
> 
> quel intéret d'acheter un iphone à 900 euros alors qu'il sera à 500 avec opérateur ?



Tout simplement parce que apparement c'est orange qui vendra l'iPhone et que je suis chez SFR.
Parce que l'iPhone sera surement vendu avec un abonement pro qui me coutera + chère que celui que j'ai actuellement, qui ne me servira a rien et qui, a la longue, tel+abonement couterais plus chère qu'un iPhone solo. 
Sans oublier qu'a la vente, un tel hors abonement se vend 100x mieu qu'un tel bloqué.

Voila tout, je pense que mes raisons sont légitimes


----------



## tyler_d (5 Juin 2007)

c vrai je n'avais pas pensé à ceux qui ont des forfaits avantgeux (style millenium...)

par contre, sur ça :

_ Sans oublier qu'a la vente, un tel hors abonement se vend 100x mieu qu'un tel bloqué.

_tes sources ? parce que les miennes (phone house par exemple) ne disent pas la meme chose

tout dépend de la valeur du téléphone nu déja.


----------



## EricKvD (5 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> c vrai je n'avais pas pens&#233; &#224; ceux qui ont des forfaits avantgeux (style millenium...)
> 
> par contre, sur &#231;a :
> 
> ...



Bon je m'&#233;tais jur&#233; de ne plus r&#233;agir &#224; ce genre de truc, mais bon...
Un march&#233; n'est pas l'autre. Lorsque je vois le march&#233; fran&#231;ais qui offre des GSM &#224; 5, 10 ou 15&#8364; &#224; condition de s'engager pour 24 mois chez tel ou tel op&#233;rateur, je peux comprendre qu'un GSM &#224; 500 ou 600 Euros paraisse cher.

Mais c'est l'inverse. La vente group&#233;e donne une fausse indication du prix du GSM. Vas donc faire un tour en dehors de la France et regarde ce qui se passe chez les voisins. Tu comprendras mieux la vraie valeur d'un GSM.


----------



## badboyprod (5 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je ne comprend pas comment on peut acheter un t&#233;l&#233;phone sans abonnement de nos jours (&#224; moins qu'il soit perdu alors qu'il est neuf...) :
> 1 - le financement par les op&#233;rateurs et non n&#233;gligeable
> 2 - mais surtout la protabilit&#233; permet de changer d'op&#233;rateur (automatiquement) en 10 jours max maintenant, en conservant son num&#233;ro.
> 
> quel int&#233;ret d'acheter un iphone &#224; 900 euros alors qu'il sera &#224; 500 avec op&#233;rateur ?



Ben quand tu peux l'avoir a 250 Eruos, moi je comprend....


----------



## blafoot (5 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Bon je m'étais juré de ne plus réagir à ce genre de truc, mais bon...
> Un marché n'est pas l'autre. Lorsque je vois le marché français qui offre des GSM à 5, 10 ou 15 à condition de s'engager pour 24 mois chez tel ou tel opérateur, je peux comprendre qu'un GSM à 500 ou 600 Euros paraissent cher.
> 
> Mais c'est l'inverse. La vente groupée donne une fausse indication du prix du GSM. Vas donc faire un tour en dehors de la France et regarde ce qui se passe chez les voisins. Tu comprendras mieux la vraie valeur d'un GSM.



Je confirme va faire un tour en belgique  

Un GSM en dessous de 200  c'est difficile a trouver ( ou alors ce sont des portables qui datent de 2 ans )


----------



## Liyad (5 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> c vrai je n'avais pas pensé à ceux qui ont des forfaits avantgeux (style millenium...)
> 
> par contre, sur ça :
> 
> ...



Je me base sur mon experience de la vente sur internet. Un portable hors abonnement ce vend pratiquement à tout les coup (biensur s'il est récent et en bonne état) alors qu'une locké est plus dificile à vendre...


----------



## jadengil (5 Juin 2007)

Il est bien marqu&#233; sur les pubs d'Apple que l'iPhone ne peux s'acheter qu'en souscrivant 2 ans chez AT&T .


----------



## arcank (5 Juin 2007)

Ben oui, mais ils pensent lire dans le marc de Nescaf&#233;, et surtout dans ce qu'ils aimeraient 

Il me semble que l'accord avec AT&T est sur plusieurs ann&#233;es (5 ?), donc ...


----------



## Dark Farmer (5 Juin 2007)

Pour patienter... >>>  http://www.apple.com/iphone/ads/


----------



## badboyprod (5 Juin 2007)

Dark Farmer a dit:


> Pour patienter... >>> http://www.apple.com/iphone/ads/


 
Deja poste plus haut!  

Allez plus que 24 jours...le decompte est marche!


----------



## Dark Farmer (5 Juin 2007)

Juste pour attendre! 

On ne peut sans passer!( je l'ais regardes au moins 3 fois par jours :love:^^)


----------



## xao85 (5 Juin 2007)

Vous oubliez que pour l'Europe ce sera un peu plus long, enfin on poura voir les Ricains joué avec leur Iphone:mouais:


----------



## LALLES (5 Juin 2007)

le mystère de la 12eme icone de l'iphone


----------



## badboyprod (5 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Vous oubliez que pour l'Europe ce sera un peu plus long, enfin on poura voir les Ricains joué avec leur Iphone:mouais:


 
Oui!!! :love:  Vive le VIE aux USA!! Je vous tiendrais informe de ce que vaut cet Iphone as soon as i get mine!


----------



## tyler_d (5 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Je me base sur mon experience de la vente sur internet. Un portable hors abonnement ce vend pratiquement à tout les coup (biensur s'il est récent et en bonne état) alors qu'une locké est plus dificile à vendre...



j'avais mal compris la tournure de ta phrase en fait....


----------



## EricKvD (6 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Ben oui, mais ils pensent lire dans le marc de Nescaf&#233;, et surtout dans ce qu'ils aimeraient
> 
> Il me semble que l'accord avec AT&T est sur plusieurs ann&#233;es (5 ?), donc ...



Oui, l'accord est sur plusieurs ann&#233;es... Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi. 

Par contre, dis-moi un peu ou je vais pouvoir acheter un iPhone AT&T en Europe ? C'est un scoop ? AT&T d&#233;barque sur le march&#233; europ&#233;en ?


----------



## iouze (6 Juin 2007)

Et ça vous ne pensez quoi    
http://www.digigasin.ch/product_info.php?products_id=3116&osCsid=28cd9e6a526164f29edb55cfde71f89a


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2007)

iouze a dit:


> Et ça vous ne pensez quoi
> http://www.digigasin.ch/product_info.php?products_id=3116&osCsid=28cd9e6a526164f29edb55cfde71f89a



On en a parlé quelques messages en arrière.


----------



## Alfoo (6 Juin 2007)

Rumeur : Vodafone va lancer une OPA sur AT&T


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Oui, l'accord est sur plusieurs ann&#233;es... Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Par contre, dis-moi un peu ou je vais pouvoir acheter un iPhone AT&T en Europe ? C'est un scoop ? AT&T d&#233;barque sur le march&#233; europ&#233;en ?



Je n'affirmais cel&#224; que pour le continent am&#233;ricain 
Mais c'est vrai que &#231;a fait pas avancer les choses.
En fait, j'ai peur qu'&#224; cause de toutes les diff&#233;rentes lois en Europe, ils ne vendent qu'en d&#233;bloqu&#233;, mais sans Voice Mail  
Quoique pour le coup, c'est un argument commercial qui s'envole. Et pas un petit je pense.


----------



## LALLES (6 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Je n'affirmais celà que pour le continent américain
> Mais c'est vrai que ça fait pas avancer les choses.
> En fait, j'ai peur qu'à cause de toutes les différentes lois en Europe, ils ne vendent qu'en débloqué, mais sans Voice Mail
> Quoique pour le coup, c'est un argument commercial qui s'envole. Et pas un petit je pense.



sauf, si tout simplement la marche à suivre pour "the visual voice mail" est donnée par Cingular à l'ensemble des opérateurs....

APPLE doit surement avoir un accord avec Cingular sur ce sujet


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Ah oui. Je vois ce que tu veux dire. Vivement qu'on en sache plus


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2007)

Apple enlève la mention des deux ans de contrat obligatoire avec AT%T

http://www.macrumors.com/2007/06/06/apple-removes-2-year-contract-required-note-on-ads/


----------



## LALLES (7 Juin 2007)

une nouvelle video est dsiponible sur apple ....(la 4eme)

elle montre une pub axé sur SAFARI sur iphone uniquement voir ici


----------



## CERDAN (7 Juin 2007)

Elles sont vraiment trop bien ces videos et donnent envie de l'acheter  !!!!!!!


----------



## Toumak (7 Juin 2007)

[iPhone] T&#233;moignage 
06/06/2007
Par Betty Booh

Un petit chanceux a pu jouer avec l'iPhone, voici son t&#233;moignage : 

&#8226; Il fait e-mail est est pr&#233;configur&#233; pour AOL/GMAIL/HOTMAIL etc... et on peut utiliser sa propres adresse POP.
&#8226; Ne vaut pas $500-$600 &#224; mon avis, peut-&#234;tre la moiti&#233;.
&#8226; Je dois dire qu'il a une excellente r&#233;activit&#233; et l'&#233;cran LCD a une tr&#232;s bonne r&#233;solution, c'est net et vivide.
&#8226; l y a bien un emplacement pour mettre la carte SIM. Par contre la batterie ne semble pas &#234;tre facilement &#233;changeable, il n'y a en effet pas de porte visible, comme dans l'iPod.
&#8226; L'iPhone &#224; une autre caract&#233;ristique Top Secr&#232;te qu'on n'a pas voulu me dire.
&#8226; La navigation web est tr&#232;s rapide elle aussi.
&#8226; Le t&#233;l&#233;phone devra &#234;tre transport&#233; dans une housse, oblig&#233; ! (question d'opinion)
&#8226; Il y a encore de nouvelles mises &#224; jour firmware pratiquement quotidiennes, seulement 3 semaine avant sa sortie.

@ En VO sur Gizmodo

vu sur Applegadget


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> [iPhone] Témoignage
> 06/06/2007
> Par Betty Booh
> 
> ...



" Il y a encore de nouvelles mises à jour firmware pratiquement quotidiennes, seulement 3 semaine avant sa sortie."

c'est parfaitement normal au vu des fonctionnalités. Je te garantie que même apprès le lancement, les mises à jours sont régulières. Ceci est valable pour tous les nouveaux produits. 
Et, en réalité, ce qu'ils appellent ici firmware est en réalité la ROM qui contient l'ensemble des applis livrés avec le phone.

Quant au prix: déjà évoqué maintes fois ici. Comparons ce qui est comparable; combien coute le SPV 3300 nu? et le tout sans carte mémoire!


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple enlève la mention des deux ans de contrat obligatoire avec AT&T



EH EH.. ça serait cool qu'apple se soit rendu compte que cette engagement de 2 ans était un peu trop. J'ai hâte de voir ce qu'il va en être.


----------



## EricKvD (7 Juin 2007)

I have a dream !

Et si tous les membres de ce forum qui voudraient acheter un iPhone nu passaient une commande groupée ? 

Oui, bon ok, c'est un rêve, car on risquerait d'êter pas mal éparpillé dans le monde et le dispatch risquerait de coûter un max. 

Snif, il était chouette mon rêve...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

En ce qui concerne cette histoire de serveur sur lequel l'iPhone doit se connecter, comment cela se passe-t-il en cas de roaming?
Pour ma part, même si je trouve l'objet génial, si il n'est pas proposé chez mon opérateur, ça se fera sans moi vu les merdes que j'ai eu avec les deux autres opérateurs. Pour rien au monde je n'y remettrai les pieds. Et si il n'y pas moyen de délocker le truc pour s'en servir sur un autre opérateur, tant pis.
Je pense que cela peut rebuter pas mal de monde aussi...


----------



## tyler_d (7 Juin 2007)

meme si on apprend pas grand chose, ce témoignage donne envie !!!

c'est  vrai que c'est vraiment dommage pour la batterie. Un téléphone qu'on va soliciter plus qu'un portable normale (fonction ipod), j'ai des doutes sur le longévité de la batterie au bout de 18 mois (on recharge plus son téléphone que son ipod...)

dommage, je comprend pas cette politique, et c'est vraiment anti-écolo je trouve.


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> meme si on apprend pas grand chose, ce témoignage donne envie !!!
> 
> c'est  vrai que c'est vraiment dommage pour la batterie. Un téléphone qu'on va soliciter plus qu'un portable normale (fonction ipod), j'ai des doutes sur le longévité de la batterie au bout de 18 mois (on recharge plus son téléphone que son ipod...)
> 
> dommage, je comprend pas cette politique, et c'est vraiment anti-écolo je trouve.



Je l'ai dit dans les pages precedentes, actuellement l'appareil souffre de problemes d'autonomie...L'equipe de Cuepertino travaille a ce probleme. Il est probable que les premiers modeles sortis des usines n'aient pas une autonomie optimale. 

Pour ce qui est des commandes groupees cela semble une bonne idee, mais je ne vois pas aupres de qui tu pourrais passer commande???


----------



## niko34 (7 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Je l'ai dit dans les pages precedentes, actuellement l'appareil souffre de problemes d'autonomie...L'equipe de Cuepertino travaille a ce probleme. Il est probable que les premiers modeles sortis des usines n'aient pas une autonomie optimale.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des commandes groupees cela semble une bonne idee, mais je ne vois pas aupres de qui tu pourrais passer commande???



Je n'ai pas trouvé tes posts concernant les problèmes d'autonomie. Quelles étaient tes sources?


----------



## EricKvD (7 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Je l'ai dit dans les pages precedentes, actuellement l'appareil souffre de problemes d'autonomie...L'equipe de Cuepertino travaille a ce probleme. Il est probable que les premiers modeles sortis des usines n'aient pas une autonomie optimale.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... Un iPhone avec capteurs solaires ? 



badboyprod a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des commandes groupees cela semble une bonne idee, mais je ne vois pas aupres de qui tu pourrais passer commande???



Justement c'est pour ça que je disais "I have a dream"


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé tes posts concernant les problèmes d'autonomie. Quelles étaient tes sources?


 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4258837&highlight=badboyprod#post4258837

mes sources proviennent d'une personne from Apple . Mais je voudrais pas non plus plomber tout le truc cela devrait etre resolu rapidement.


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm.... Un iPhone avec capteurs solaires ?


 
Capteur solaire et touche screen....Bonjour la chauffe au niveau des doigts!


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4258837&highlight=badboyprod#post4258837
> 
> mes sources proviennent d'une personne from Apple . Mais je voudrais pas non plus plomber tout le truc cela devrait etre resolu rapidement.



Oui du coup à tous les coups tu as raison, si l'autonomie est au rendez-vous, ta source avait raison et Apple a corrigé le tir, si l'autonomie n'est pas au rendez-vous ta source avait raison et Apple n'a pas réussi à corriger le tir à temps... C'est un peu facile quand même :mouais:


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui du coup à tous les coups tu as raison, si l'autonomie est au rendez-vous, ta source avait raison et Apple a corrigé le tir, si l'autonomie n'est pas au rendez-vous ta source avait raison et Apple n'a pas réussi à corriger le tir à temps... C'est un peu facile quand même :mouais:


 
Je te l'accorde, ca peut paraitre facile... mais en meme temps ca permet de mettre les gens en garde quand a l'autonomie... et encore une fois, je ne suis pas sur que tout soit rentre dans l'ordre pour les premieres release... mais je peux comprendre ton sceptisisme


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Je te l'accorde, ca peut paraitre facile... mais en meme temps ca permet de mettre les gens en garde quand a l'autonomie... et encore une fois, je ne suis pas sur que tout soit rentre dans l'ordre pour les premieres release... mais je peux comprendre ton sceptisisme



Pour l'instant Apple affiche sur son site une autonomie de 5 heures en conversation et 16 heures en utilisation audio.
La meilleure mise en garde, si il doit y avoir, viendra de nos camarades am&#233;ricains le 29 juin apr&#232;s leurs tests. En attendant cette date tout n'est que sp&#233;culation. 


PS: un contact travaillant chez Apple m'apprend que l'&#233;cran pourrait &#234;tre assez fragile (rayures), toujours selon cette source, Apple serait sur le point de trouver une solution dans les plus brefs d&#233;lais mais je ne sais pas si elle sera disponible pour la commercialisation de la rev. A le 29 juin.


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour l'instant Apple affiche sur son site une autonomie de 5 heures en conversation et 16 heures en utilisation audio.
> La meilleure mise en garde, si il doit y avoir, viendra de nos camarades américains le 29 juin après leurs tests. En attendant cette date tout n'est que spéculation.


 
Anyway...We will see... Mais faut pas croire tous les chiffres annonces... Ceci dit ca ne m empechera pas d'avoir le mien!


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Anyway...We will see... Mais faut pas croire tous les chiffres annonces... Ceci dit ca ne m empechera pas d'avoir le mien!



Je suis d'accord avec toi il ne faut pas croire les chiffres annoncés  Mais pourquoi croire alors des allégations venant de sources hypothétiques ? Ca ne me parait pas plus fiable.

Perso je préfère m'en tenir à ce qui est annoncé même si on sait que ce sera inférieur car ce ne sont que des chiffres théoriques. Ils engagent un minimum Apple... Ta source elle, si elle existe, ne s'engage à rien du tout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une source interne chez Apple...


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> dingue le nombre de gens qui ont une source interne chez Apple...


 
Oui je sais c fou!  ! Mais bon quand j'aurais recu mon petit Iphone debloque d'ici ! 1 mois ca me donnera un peu plus de credibilite!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

Ouais, ça me rappelle quand j'avais ma Set Top Box...


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, ça me rappelle quand j'avais ma Set Top Box...


 
Collector ca! Tu fais parti des rare 1000 privilegies a en avoir eu une? Tu en as fait quoi? Elle est dans un Musee?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2007)

Mieux que ça, j'atais dedans. le guide interactif c'était moi. Si je remets la main sur les vidéos je vous montre ça...


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mieux que ça, j'atais dedans. le guide interactif c'était moi. Si je remets la main sur les vidéos je vous montre ça...


 
Effectivement c'est fou! Tu bossais chez Apple ou tu as ete caste pour faire le guide? La classe sur le CV : 

1994-1996 guide interactif de la Set top box!


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

News sur le blocage de l'Iphone  

Apparement impossible d'utiliser toutes les fonctions du telephone si on achete l'iphone hors abonnement... Seul AT&T pour les US pourra fournir tous les services... Apparement l'Iphone serait aussi commercialiser en Prepaid...

Pas une bonne nouvelle du tout!

iPhone will be locked to partner networks
07 June 2007
Apple has dashed the hopes of consumers everywhere planning to pick up an iPhone without signing up for an AT&T subscription.
A revelation by Charles Dunstone, chief executive of UK retailer the Carphone Warehouse, shows that Apple's reach extends far beyond the handset and deep into the network itself.
During Carphone's results announcement Wednesday, Dunstone was quizzed on the iPhone and said that any European launch would likely follow a similar structure to the exclusivity deal the company struck with AT&T in the US.
"[The launch] would have to be in some form of deal with a network. The way the iPhone works is it requires operators to install a whole load of servers and stuff deep in the network to supply services," he said.
This suggests that if Apple is to be involved in delivering services through the network, the company has secured itself a share of those revenues. The system probably works in much the same way that Research In Motion (RIM) secures itself a cut of operator revenues by requiring that all email is sent via a box on the BlackBerry network.
The move will also put the kibosh on a prospectively huge grey market by preventing users from unlocking the phone to be used on a different network.
"So you can't get the phone from AT&T and then put a T-Mobile SIM in it," Dunstone said, "it won't work properly because it can't access all this proprietary stuff."
Leaked screen shots that purport to be of AT&T's internal accounts system appeared on the internet last month, apparently showing that the iPhone would also be released on a prepaid plan.
The rumour drove speculation that US consumers would be buying the prepaid devices up and then reselling them at a premium on the global grey market to eager adopters outside of the US.
AT&T has struck a "multi-year" exclusivity deal with Apple, under which only it will be able to sell the device. While details on the exclusivity deal are scant, AT&T has previously said that a two year service contract would be required.
The iPhone will not make an appearance in Europe until year end and Asia until 2008. Outside of the US, no operator deals are yet known to have been struck. Indeed, Apple's requirement to put boxes on the network may well be a point of contention in the negotiations.


----------



## LALLES (7 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> News sur le blocage de l'Iphone
> 
> Apparement impossible d'utiliser toutes les fonctions du telephone si on achete l'iphone hors abonnement... Seul AT&T pour les US pourra fournir tous les services... Apparement l'Iphone serait aussi commercialiser en Prepaid...
> 
> ...



en effet très mauvaise nouvelle ....peux tu donner tes sources...


----------



## iNN (7 Juin 2007)

Oui, donc entre les sources "s'un proche d'apple" et les "je te donne des infos sans sources" on a de quoi pas mal se prendre la tête ... (je suis mort de rire :rateau: )

... M'enfin les gens n'ont pas honte ... et le ridicue ne tue pas ...


Sinon au cas ou, il est possible avec la portabilité du n° de téléphonne, en France, de conserver son n° lors de l'ouverture d'une nouvelle ligne chez un concurent.

Du coup, bonne nouvelle pour les pros ...


----------



## Monsieur Paul (7 Juin 2007)

L'info circule depuis hier:

http://biz.yahoo.com/seekingalpha/070606/37489_id.html?.v=1


----------



## iNN (7 Juin 2007)

Monsieur Paul a dit:


> L'info circule depuis hier:
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/seekingalpha/070606/37489_id.html?.v=1



Et ...

On verra bien ...


----------



## badboyprod (7 Juin 2007)

Merci Monsieur Paul pour ton appuie

Pour INN, que tu me crois ou pas personnellement je m'en moque. Je peux comprendre que l'on soit dubitafif a chaque fois qu'un mec arrive en disant : " je connais le pote d'un pote". Mais j'essaye simplement d'apporter des elements nouveaux sur cette belle machine. Enfin encore une fois c'est pas bien grave... Dans tous les cas moi mon iphone il est commande et arrive dans un petit mois


----------



## niko34 (8 Juin 2007)

Ca paraît quand même très plausible qu'Apple fournisse la partie logicielle et l'infrastructure réseau nécessaire pour fournir des services comme VoiceMail. C'est même plutôt rassurant je dirais, pour la qualité de service. J'aurais mal vu Apple laisser chaque opérateur développer sa propre solution. Le déploiement de nouveaux services pourra se faire sur l'ensemble de leurs plateformes dans le monde. Bref, ça a pas mal d'avantages.

Quant à faire fonctionner l'iPhone chez d'autres opérateurs ... je ne donne pas longtemps à cet appareil pour être désimlocké. L'AppleTV a été démonté, modifié, détourné, dans les quelques semaines qui ont suivi son lancement. Il y a de bonnes chance que l'iPhone connaisse le même sort. Attendons juste la sortie.

@badboyprod

Prépare nous un beau compte rendu dès que tu l'auras . Au passage, c'est possible de prendre un abonnement chez AT&T en payant l'abonnement en une seule fois?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Oui, donc entre les sources "s'un proche d'apple" et les "je te donne des infos sans sources" on a de quoi pas mal se prendre la tête ... (je suis mort de rire :rateau: )
> 
> ... M'enfin les gens n'ont pas honte ... et le ridicue ne tue pas ...
> 
> ...



Si "bonne nouvelle pour les pros" signifie pour toi "Retour chez Orange", ça se fera sans moi tellement leur service est merdeux...


----------



## iNN (8 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Merci Monsieur Paul ...... un petit mois



Super, content pour toi, vivement que tu nous montres ton bel iPhone, et que surtout tu nous dises tes impressions.  Il me tarde déjà de te lire, moi pauvre français, qui vais devoir patienter avec mes compatriotes europééns, un certain temps encore ...
Pour revenir au fait que je sois dubitatif, c'est clair, à force on se meffie de tout, même du vrai, malheureusement 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si "bonne nouvelle ....... est merdeux...



Franchement qu'il s'agisse de SFR, Orange ou Bouygues, le bâton est merdeux de tout les cotés  (cf forum spécialisé, plaintes asso conso, ...) mais au moins, tu garderas le même n° de téléphonne, ce qui n'est pas si mal, quand tu as un fichier clients.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (8 Juin 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Franchement qu'il s'agisse de SFR, Orange ou Bouygues, le bâton est merdeux de tout les cotés  (cf forum spécialisé, plaintes asso conso, ...) mais au moins, tu garderas le même n° de téléphonne, ce qui n'est pas si mal, quand tu as un fichier clients.



Il est triste ce mode de consommation. Que ce soit Apple, un opérateur ou un vendeur de voiture, on ne devrait jamais dire "ils sont tous pareil". Si le produit est mauvais, il ne faut pas le consommer. Sinon cela ne changera jamais.

Après pour les numéros, si tu évites les pièges des "réabonnement / engagement" réguliers que l'on te propose avec de nouveaux modèles, il y a des moyens pour garder son numéro. C'est dingue le nombre de mail promotionnel que je reçois de mon opérateur depuis que les lignes de ma flotte sont "libres" (mode attente iphone).

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2007)

Expérience vécue avec Orange : 4 mois pour que le numéro soit porté vers un autre opérateur... Super l'efficacité.
Donc soit Apple ouvre petit à petit la vente de son mobile vers les autres opérateurs, soit il est évident que certaines personnes intéressées laisseront tomber au profit des copies...


----------



## LALLES (8 Juin 2007)

> *Etes-vous dans la cible typique de l'iPhone ?*
> 
> Par Laurent    le vendredi  8 juin 2007, 07:55        - Avis iPhone         - Lien permanent
> 
> ...



source ici



> *iPhone : GPS ou pas GPS ?*
> 
> Par Laurent    le jeudi  7 juin 2007, 23:02        - Rumeurs iPhone
> 
> ...



source ici


----------



## La mouette (9 Juin 2007)

Spécification de l'iPhone selon Mac Rumors



>  System requirements
> - Mac or PC
> - iTunes 7
> - Internet access is required, and a broadband connection is recommended
> ...



Pas compatible Vista ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Spécification de l'iPhone selon Mac Rumors
> 
> Pas compatible Vista ?



Miam ! 

Pour Vista, je m'en tape, mais ce serait étonnant, non ?


----------



## LALLES (9 Juin 2007)

> *Pas de sortie vidéo dans l'iPhone*
> 
> Par Laurent    le samedi  9 juin 2007, 09:48        - Rumeurs iPhone
> 
> ...



dommage


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Juin 2007)

Dommage. Il me semblait pourtant que lors de la présentation par Jobs, il y avait une sortie video des manips faites par le big boss.

Cette sortie ne peut elle transiter par le ipod connector ?

 Ca se passe comme ça avec l'ipoid video puisqu'un ensemble de AVconnector est vendu par apple (et je l'ai vu utiliser lors de présentations d'images médicales stockées sur ipod...)


----------



## arcank (9 Juin 2007)

Oui, c'est vraiment &#233;trange 

Pendant la Keynote, je me souviens que Steve Kobs &#233;tait film&#233; de c&#244;t&#233;, en manipulant l'objet des 90 pages de ce fil D)
Je me souviens pas s'il y avait la connexion comme avec l'iPod 5G par exemple.


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas compatible Vista ?



Sûrement *compatible WIN WIN XP et supérieur*.


----------



## LALLES (9 Juin 2007)

> *Des détails sur l'iPhone via l'argumentaire AT&T*
> 
> Par Laurent    le samedi  9 juin 2007, 10:46        - Avis iPhone
> 
> ...



vraiment dommage pour le mms et le gps....

j'espere que la version 2 de l'iphone corrigera le tir


----------



## butok (9 Juin 2007)

Pas de MMS ??? mais j'avoue c'est quoi ce bordel là ....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

butok a dit:


> Pas de MMS ??? mais j'avoue c'est quoi ce bordel là ....



Impardonnable vhi. 
Les MMS, je les utilise tout les jours!!!
Je vais aller me pendre tiens.


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

Moi j'attendrai l'iphone qui le supportera car moi sans mms...


----------



## Toumak (9 Juin 2007)

moi j'men fous, j'ai toujours trouvé ça pas pratique, très cher et bidon


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi j'attendrai l'iphone qui le supportera car moi sans mms...



OK, mais ne confonds-tu pas MMS photo/vidéo et les SMS texte, qui seront évidemment supportés par l'iPhone ?


----------



## LALLES (9 Juin 2007)

quand on regarde la keynote c'est vrai que lorsqu'on décide d'envoyer une photo... seul l'option mail est présente


----------



## butok (9 Juin 2007)

En même temps, bon, moi j'utilise ça trois fois par ans les MMS, alors si je peux faire plutot ça par mail en wifi gratuit....


----------



## LALLES (9 Juin 2007)

c'est vrai que au fur et a mesure la liste des applications  manquantes et des critiques s'allonge 

pas de mms
pas de gps
pas de skype
pas 3G
prix visiblement peu attractif
pas ouvert aux developpeurs
même si le reste des applications semblent on ne peut plus "smart" et innovantes on risque de vite regretter d'avoir choisit l'iphone plutot qu'un autre PDAphone 

mais bon je garde confiance en la "pomme" et j'espere que d'ici la fin de l'année certaines de ces applications seront présentes pour les Européens


----------



## Macbeth (9 Juin 2007)

butok a dit:


> En même temps, bon, moi j'utilise ça trois fois par ans les MMS, alors si je peux faire plutot ça par mail en wifi gratuit....



oui, enfin les mms, c'tts le genre de truc, quand j'essaye d'en envoyer un, ça marche pas parce-que celui a qui le les envoie ne peut pas les recevoir.. donc on oublie.
Enfin moi, je suis un peu de la vieille école, pour tous ces gadgets, tant que l'ordinateur fait ça mieux que le téléphone, je me sert de l'ordi. enfin du genre, pour faire un purée, meêm si la fourchette ets plus petite et que je peu faire de la purée n'importe où (dans la métro, dans le train, tout ça tout ça) bah reste que mon robot broyeur qui est un peu plus encombrant fait ça mieux.
Ca c'était uste pour les mms ...  

-Gps, ça peut être intéressant, skype, heu, je m'en fiche comme de ma première fourchette presse purée (et je doit pas être le seul), 

-3G, je m'en taponne auss je ne m'en suis jamais servi mai j'admet qu'on puisse apprécier.

Enfin je suis un peu de la vieille école, je me sert de mon téléphone pour téléphoner encore.. pfff, le nul. MOi ce que j'aime bien, c'ets l'idée de regrouper téléphone/ipod et lecteur vidéo dans une seul appareil (j'ai beaucoup de déplacements en train). mais bon, le iphone sera pas le seul à proposer ça. 
Et tout le reste en dehors des l'ergonomie hard et soft (là dessus je fait pleinement confiance à apple), c'est gadget pour moi.


----------



## butok (9 Juin 2007)

Autant tu dis pleins de vérité, autant tu dois pas être au courant de ce que represente skype sur téléphone portable. C'est LE GROS POINT NOIR DE L'IPHONE...   si il intégrait skype, cella voudrais dire, que dès que tu croise un résau wifi, dont tu as l'acces, ou ouvert, le telephone (le vraie !) devient totalement gratuit!      d'autres modèles font ça ... pourquoi l'iphone non, j'ia ma petite idée la dessus, genre comme un rapport avec AT&T ...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2007)

butok a dit:


> si il intégrait skype, cella voudrais dire, que dès que tu croise un résau wifi, dont tu as l'acces, ou ouvert, le telephone (le vraie !) devient totalement gratuit!      d'autres modèles font ça ... pourquoi l'iphone non, j'ia ma petite idée la dessus, genre comme un rapport avec AT&T ...



Pas que AT&T, mais tout les fournisseurs 
il vont quand meme pas vendre un produit qui leur rapportera pas autant qu'ils le pourraient actuellement 
Deja, le SMS, ca va diminuer avec un iPhone, car dans le monde pro, je pense qu'un mail est plus adequat dans la plupart des situations


----------



## lifenight (9 Juin 2007)

butok a dit:


> Autant tu dis pleins de v&#233;rit&#233;, autant tu dois pas &#234;tre au courant de ce que represente skype sur t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. C'est LE GROS POINT NOIR DE L'IPHONE...   si il int&#233;grait skype, cella voudrais dire, que d&#232;s que tu croise un r&#233;sau wifi, dont tu as l'acces, ou ouvert, le telephone (le vraie !) devient totalement gratuit!      d'autres mod&#232;les font &#231;a ... pourquoi l'iphone non, j'ia ma petite id&#233;e la dessus, genre comme un rapport avec AT&T ...



Steve a pr&#233;cis&#233; qu'ils mettent tout en oeuvre pour ouvrir le syst&#232;me tout en gardant l'iphone stable, peut &#234;tre qu'un kit de developpement sera propos&#233; lundi ou plus tard, ce qui voudrait dire bonjour tomtom (avec un gps bluetooth), skype ...

Donc, pas de panique, j'ai confiance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Steve a précisé qu'ils mettent tout en oeuvre pour ouvrir le système tout en gardant l'iphone stable, peut être qu'un kit de developpement sera proposé lundi ou plus tard, ce qui voudrait dire bonjour tomtom (avec un gps bluetooth), skype ...
> 
> Donc, pas de panique, j'ai confiance




TomTom ou autres!!! T'es pas pressé j'espere? parcequ'il faut réécrire toute l'appli. C'est en gros 1 an de boulot avant stabilisation. Sachant qu'aucun kit de dév. n'a été donné...

Java? pourquoi pas. Mais alors surement pas en On-Board du type TomTom. Les J2ME ne supportent pas la manipulation de fichiers lourds (France= 236Mo).

Skype? c'est pas le problême de Apple mais de skype himself. S'ils veulent porter leur appli, je vois pas ce qui peut les en empêcher. Quant à l'installer, à partir du moment ou la machine communique avec un PC, je comprends pas ce qui empêcherait une install.

Et si on laissait le produit arriver et les développeurs développer?


----------



## LALLES (10 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Et si on laissait le produit arriver et les développeurs développer?



tes paroles sont surement les plus "sages" mais alors où est l'intérêt de cette discussion?

 depuis l'annonce de l'iphone beaucoup de personnes ont directement commencé à économiser pour pouvoir l'acheter et ont laissé tomber l'achat éventuel de l'un ou l'autre produit sûr que l'iphone répondrait à leurs besoins....

dés lors si on est certain que l'une ou l'autre application importante (voir vital) sera absente ou que l'iphone ne sera pas ouvert aux développeurs avant la version 2 de l'iphone qui ne sera de toute facon pas disponible à mon avis aux US avant 1 an (et donc pas avant 1,5 ans chez nous où est l'intérêt  de focaliser ses économies et son temps sur un produit qui ne répondra pas à ce qu'on attend?

pour ma part , j'attendrai les tests US qui viendront fin juin pour decider si je dois continuer à économiser pour l'iphone ou penser à un autre produit mais je suis certain que beaucoup ont déja fait leur choix sur base de ce que l'on sait déja grâce à cette discussion


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> tes paroles sont surement les plus "sages" mais alors o&#249; est l'int&#233;r&#234;t de cette discussion?



Il faut reconna&#238;tre qu'actuellement, elle n'en a pas plus vraiment. Ce sujet a &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233;e en janvier lorsque l'iPhone a &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233; &#224; la MacWorld de San Francisco. Des mois se sont &#233;coul&#233;s depuis, et personne ne l'a encore vu r&#233;ellement, encore moins touch&#233;, manipul&#233; et test&#233;. 

On reste dans les supputations, rumeurs, fantasmes, etc. Tout &#231;a est donc pour l'instant d'un int&#233;r&#234;t tout relatif.


----------



## LALLES (10 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il faut reconnaître qu'actuellement, elle n'en a pas plus vraiment. Ce sujet a été lancée en janvier lorsque l'iPhone a été annoncé à la MacWorld de San Francisco. Des mois se sont écoulés depuis, et personne ne l'a encore vu réellement, encore moins touché, manipulé et testé.
> 
> On reste dans les supputations, rumeurs, fantasmes, etc. Tout ça est donc pour l'instant d'un intérêt tout relatif.



oui vivement le 29 juin


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> et personne ne l'a encore vu réellement, encore moins touché, manipulé et testé.



C'est pas vrais. L'iPhone a été aperçu a un match de Base-ball... cadet  et a la terrasse d'un bistro un serveur l'as pris dans ses bras mais n'en sait pas plus que nous.


----------



## LALLES (10 Juin 2007)

quelques observations entre la keynote et maintenant ICI


----------



## iNN (10 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> quelques observations entre la keynote et maintenant ...



Quel boulot ...  

Bref, super travail, qui nous fait saliver, comme d'habitude ... :love:


----------



## CERDAN (10 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> quelques observations entre la keynote et maintenant ICI



J'ai vraiment l'impression que le bord de l'iPhone a changé lui aussi   , c'est bien meux ;-)


----------



## iNN (10 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai vraiment l'impression que le bord de l'iPhone a chang&#233; lui aussi   , c'est bien meux ;-)



Bof, je trouve pas moi ...

Peut-&#234;tre que c'est li&#233; a la diff&#233;rence de qualit&#233; d'images.

Quoi que possible augmentation de la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran, mais on peut pas trop juger, car la qualit&#233; de la photo de droite est pas tr&#232;s bonne.


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

oui le bord a changé! , un petit biseau et hoplaa!!


----------



## Macbeth (11 Juin 2007)

butok a dit:


> Autant tu dis pleins de vérité, autant tu dois pas être au courant de ce que represente skype sur téléphone portable. C'est LE GROS POINT NOIR DE L'IPHONE...   si il intégrait skype, cella voudrais dire, que dès que tu croise un résau wifi, dont tu as l'acces, ou ouvert, le telephone (le vraie !) devient totalement gratuit!      d'autres modèles font ça ... pourquoi l'iphone non, j'ia ma petite idée la dessus, genre comme un rapport avec AT&T ...




Scuse, réponse plutôt tardive. Mais si, je sais bien ce qu'apporte Skype. Mais je ne retire pas pour autant ce que je dis, je m'en fiche effectivement a ce point, pour la bonne et simple raison que j'habite en plein cambrousse et que des bornes wifi, il y en a autant chez moi que sur uranus. Et je ne doit effectivement pas être seul dans ce cas. Utiliser cette fonctionnalité ne m'arriverait qu'extrêùent ponctuellement lors de déplacements (et je vais pas aller courir à la recherche de LA borne wifi à tous les coups). Alors maintenant cet avis ne concerne que moi et il n'engage que moi. Effectivement, pour des citadins de métropole ça peut-être des plus intéressant.


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

je ne savais pas que il ne g&#233;rerais pas les MMS... c'est couillon je trouve !!!


----------



## Groumpff (11 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> je ne savais pas que il ne gérerais pas les MMS... c'est couillon je trouve !!!


 

Non réaliste !  les faux standards de merde pour te faire cracher de la thune ça va  5 minutes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2007)

Skype, ok, mais ça devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver des bornes wi-fi ouvertes, non?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Non r&#233;aliste !  les faux standards de merde pour te faire cracher de la thune &#231;a va  5 minutes !



+10000 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Skype, ok, mais &#231;a devient de plus en plus difficile de trouver des bornes wi-fi ouvertes, non?



Tu en trouves quelques unes dans les grandes villes au abord des gares, quelques bar, facs, etc...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2007)

A Mac DO, il y a des bornes Wi-fi 

Je vois bien les utilisateurs d'iPhone se regrouper la bas


----------



## Groumpff (11 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> A Mac DO, il y a des bornes Wi-fi
> 
> Je vois bien les utilisateurs d'iPhone se regrouper la bas


 

La classe Apple au Macdo .... incompatible !


----------



## butok (11 Juin 2007)

disons que pour les parisiens, c'est le paradis, car franchement on en trouve presque partout des bornes wifi ouvertes.


----------



## EricKvD (11 Juin 2007)

Attention les gars, faut pas confondre bornes ouvertes et bornes publiques 

C'était ma réflexion à 0,01 Euros.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> A Mac DO, il y a des bornes Wi-fi
> 
> Je vois bien les utilisateurs d'iPhone se regrouper la bas



essaye de trouver un MAcdo dans un bled de 600 habitants...


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2007)

Tous au macdo!


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2007)

Salut.



gwen a dit:


> A Mac DO, il y a des bornes Wi-fi
> 
> Je vois bien les utilisateurs d'iPhone se regrouper la bas


J'imagine m&#234;me pas la t&#234;te de l'iPhone si on l'utilise apr&#232;s avoir mang&#233; un Big Mac :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Non réaliste !  les faux standards de merde pour te faire cracher de la thune ça va  5 minutes !



C'est pas parce que tu utilise pas de MMS que personne n'en utilise tu sais ...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> essaye de trouver un MAcdo dans un bled de 600 habitants...



Justement, peut être que l'iPhone va aider Mac Do à implanter de nouveaux resto dans les très petits villages


----------



## Paradise (11 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, peut être que l'iPhone va aider Mac Do à implanter de nouveaux resto dans les très petits villages



ha j'ai trouvé un point noir à l'iPhone...   :hein:


----------



## Manu (11 Juin 2007)

L'iPhone sous toutes les coutures 


Mama MIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!   Quel bijou !!!!!


----------



## LALLES (11 Juin 2007)

impressionnant la demo du multi-touch voir ici









> *Précisions sur l'iPhone au WWWDC 2007 : le compte n'y est pas !*
> 
> Par Laurent    le lundi 11 juin 2007, 22:05        - Avis iPhone
> Une grand messe, encore une, pour Steve Jobs qui a parlé lors de la conférence developpeurs Apple 2007 aujourd'hui. Au menu, un peu d'iPhone ainsi que le lancement du navigateur Safari sous Windows (Oui vous avez bien lu, ce n'est pas une coquille). Bon, revenons en à nos moutons et à l'iPhone ... Je vais être très clair, à priori je suis déçu, très déçu même ...
> ...


----------



## Manu (11 Juin 2007)

Ce que tu dis est à moitié vrai. Ajax et toutes les technos qui s'y rattachent sont celles qui sont plébiscitées pour le développement de telles applications. 
L'exemple le plus flagrant est justement Apollo (récemment rebaptise AIR) d'Adobe  qui est justement taillé pour développer des applications de type RIA pour les mobiles.

Le portage de Safari sur Windows est à mon avis une tentative d'Apple de faciliter l'adoption de webKit qui est justement utilisé dans les technos web (Flex, Apollo) d'Adobe.

De plus ce sont des technologies ouvertes (Ajax, web 2.0) et non une SDK propriétaire. C'est le genre de techno facile à utiliser pour développer des applis verticales en Entreprise. la démo de la WWDC d'utiliser LDAP est un bel exemple. De plus l'interfacage avec la partie telephone est d'Après Apple assez aisée.


----------



## EricKvD (12 Juin 2007)

Ouais, génial 

Pas d'applications locales ? Si c'est vrai je crois que ça va casser pas mal la demande en iPhone. En Belgique, y'a pas des tonnes de bornes Wifi publiques. si je veux utiliser l'iPhone il va me falloir combien d'abonnements Internet ? Ou un abonnement professionnel GSM qui va me coûter 15 par mois pour 10MB de transfert ?

Si c'est le cas, j'oublie l'iPhone et je me prend un autre smartphone style HTC !


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

dites-moi si je me trompe, je m'y connais absolument pas là-dedans  
mais les applications ters qui seront déeloppées pour l'iphone, Steve Jobs a dit qu'elles nécessitent Safari pour fonctionner, mais je suppose qu'elles utiliseront les technologies de celui-ci, et qu'il ne faut pas être connecté à internet pour pouvoir les utiliser ?! 
je pense qu'il y a quelques personnes qui doutent


----------



## niko34 (12 Juin 2007)

Ben oui, c'est tout à fait possible de développer des applications offline. L'utilisation de Cookies est une solution rustique mais efficace pour conserver des données.

En allant plus loin, google propose déjà de développer des applis Web 2.0 en mode non connecté avec Google Gears (une extension pour les navigateur qu'il faut installer sur sa machine)

Le côté positif de tout ça, c'est que la cible de développeur est énorme et n'est pas limité au monde Apple.

Le côté négatif, c'est que je vois mal comment faire des applis comme tomtom en web 2.0. Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup que google maps sur l'iphone soit développé en web 2.0.


----------



## Groumpff (12 Juin 2007)

Limiter le développement tier ne veux pas dire qu'Apple ne fera pas un grand nombre de partenariats pour des applis plus poussées disponibles via itunes probablement et donc beaucoup plus contrôlées ...


----------



## niko34 (12 Juin 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> Limiter le d&#233;veloppement tier ne veux pas dire qu'Apple ne fera pas un grand nombre de partenariats pour des applis plus pouss&#233;es disponibles via itunes probablement et donc beaucoup plus contr&#244;l&#233;es ...



Si t'es pas press&#233;, &#231;a arrivera s&#251;rement. J'aurai juste pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; qu'ils proposent un vrai sdk. On aurait eu des applis dans les quelques mois qui viennent au lieu de devoir attendre le bon vouloir du grand Steve. Je voulais tellement avoir rapidement un soft de navigation gps. J'ai plus trop d'espoir l&#224;... ah si, dans 2 ans avec l'iPhone 2


----------



## huexley (12 Juin 2007)

iPhone disponible seulement avec un op&#233;rateur en Europe (source Macg&#233


----------



## EricKvD (12 Juin 2007)

Bon de nouveau, ce n'est pas une information provenant du Big Boss lui-m&#234;me (m&#234;me si la source semble s&#251;re). Et j'esp&#232;re que ce sera d&#233;menti d'ici la fin de l'ann&#233;e.

Mais si c'est le cas et si l'iPhone n'accepte que des web apps, alors, tr&#232;s clairement, ce sera sans moi !


----------



## LALLES (12 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Bon de nouveau, ce n'est pas une information provenant du Big Boss lui-même (même si la source semble sûre). Et j'espère que ce sera démenti d'ici la fin de l'année.



je l'espere aussi


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

Et les serveurs d'Apple dont on a parl&#233; il n'y a pas longtemps seraient destin&#233;s &#224; h&#233;berger ces applis ... Coh&#233;rent.

Mais j'esp&#232;re vraiment que ce ne soit pas &#231;a


----------



## Toumak (12 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Et les serveurs d'Apple dont on a parlé il n'y a pas longtemps seraient destinés à héberger ces applis ... Cohérent.
> 
> Mais j'espère vraiment que ce ne soit pas ça



ils n'y a rien à héberger, vu que ces programme s'utiliseront offline, pas besoin d'être connecté à internet
ils utilisent le moteur de safari (webkit) mais ça veut pas nécessairement dire qu'ils auront automatiquement besoin du net pour marcher


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ils n'y a rien &#224; h&#233;berger, vu que ces programme s'utiliseront offline, pas besoin d'&#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; internet
> ils utilisent le moteur de safari (webkit) mais &#231;a veut pas n&#233;cessairement dire qu'ils auront automatiquement besoin du net pour marcher




au royaume des aveugles...

3 mois, piting et encore 8 mois pour le voir arriver ici. 

connaissez vous cette fonction: enregistrer sous? Non? ha!!!:rose: 

lisez mieux, prenez du temps: les kits de d&#233;veloppement sont l&#224;. Laissez les bosser, laissez nous bosser. 

Info du jour: Voda est sur les rangs, la bataille s'annonce rude avec nos amis oranges


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Info du jour: Voda est sur les rangs, la bataille s'annonce rude avec nos amis oranges



Orange, c'est pas mes amis du tout du tout...


----------



## Liyad (13 Juin 2007)

+1


----------



## leptitguillaume (13 Juin 2007)

moi ils song gentil avec moi


----------



## tyler_d (13 Juin 2007)

si c'est orange, il sera dispo en *décembre* pas avant (surement la meme chose via sfr mais bon)


----------



## arcank (13 Juin 2007)

Apparemment, d'apr&#232;s Pascal Cagni, on saura dans 6 semaines quel op&#233;rateur, ou tout du moins la solution qu'aura retenue Apple pour l'iPhone.
(source Europe 1, g&#233;n&#233;rations europe 1)


----------



## leptitguillaume (13 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> si c'est orange, il sera dispo en *d&#233;cembre* pas avant (surement la meme chose via sfr mais bon)



pile le temps d'&#233;conomiser :love:

EDIT: &#233;tant donn&#233; que l'iphone sortira plus tard, y'aura t-il des correction au niveau du Fw ou autre ?


----------



## iNN (13 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> si c'est orange, il sera dispo en *d&#233;cembre* pas avant (surement la meme chose via sfr mais bon)



Oui et j'esp&#232;re aussi disponible nu :rateau: je pr&#233;f&#232;re les pomme sans la peau moi 

En tout cas super content pour les programmeurs, et leurs futures applications que l'on trouvera(bient&#244;t) sur notre  bel appareil.


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

iTwitter pour iPhone

http://dev.deanjrobinson.com/iphone/twitter.html


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2007)

Avez vous remarqu&#233; que le nouvel iPhone est plus petit que celui pr&#233;sent&#233; il y a 6 mois?

La preuve sur cette photo :http://i17.tinypic.com/6617rlk.png


----------



## EricKvD (14 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> iTwitter pour iPhone
> 
> http://dev.deanjrobinson.com/iphone/twitter.html



Heu... Je connaissais pas twitter... Cool encore un gadget totalement inutile


----------



## niko34 (14 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Avez vous remarqué que le nouvel iPhone est plus petit que celui présenté il y a 6 mois?
> 
> La preuve sur cette photo :http://i17.tinypic.com/6617rlk.png



C'est la main qui est plus grosse, ils ont du recruter un géant


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Avez vous remarqué que le nouvel iPhone est plus petit que celui présenté il y a 6 mois?
> 
> La preuve sur cette photo :http://i17.tinypic.com/6617rlk.png



C'est juste de plus grosses mimines


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Heu... Je connaissais pas twitter... Cool encore un gadget totalement inutile



Donc indispensable


----------



## melaure (14 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> C'est juste de plus grosses mimines



PC Inpact aussi relève l'information

Ha chez Apple manipuler les images c'est comme Shiller et les anciens comparatifs (juste un peu truqués) des MacPPC/Wintel ...   

Une longue tradition se perpétue ...


----------



## iota (14 Juin 2007)

Salut.



melaure a dit:


> PC Inpact aussi relève l'information


La news de Yahoo vient de PCInpact 

@+
iota


----------



## iNN (14 Juin 2007)

Allez, je vous poste un petit lien histoire de nous faire rigoler deux secondes :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iPhone-8GB...yZ124068QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
voilà, surtout n'enchérissez pas, c'est bidon


----------



## two (14 Juin 2007)

une appli d&#233;velopp&#233;e pour l'iphone


----------



## badboyprod (15 Juin 2007)

Basic, mais jolie... Avoir pour la suite! Plus que 15 jours....


----------



## tantoillane (15 Juin 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Allez, je vous poste un petit lien histoire de nous faire rigoler deux secondes :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iPhone-8GB...yZ124068QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> voilà, surtout n'enchérissez pas, c'est bidon




 

Lieu où se trouve l'objet :NOISY LE GRAND, Île-de-France, Chine


----------



## iNN (15 Juin 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Lieu où se trouve l'objet :NOISY LE GRAND, Île-de-France, Chine



Et en plus si tu veux, tu peux acheter la jaguar qui va avec :rateau: (produit vendu en bas de page également visible à NOISY LE GRAND, IDF, CHINE


----------



## JulienCmoi (15 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aim&#233; en savoir plus sur la sortie de l'iPhone :
J'ai entendu dire qu'il ne serait disponible qu'avec un seul op&#233;rateur, Vodaphone ou Orange.
Je voulais savoir si oui ou non, on pourra tout de m&#234;me le prendre "nu", sans abonnement et compl&#232;tement d&#233;bloqu&#233; ?

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses expertes.

Julien


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2007)

Un seul op&#233;rateur et en pack seulement,
et quel op&#233;rateur 

Wait & see


----------



## Liyad (15 Juin 2007)

Il ne sera pas dispo "nu" mais il sera surement dispo pratiquement neuf sur les sites d'occaz


----------



## badboyprod (15 Juin 2007)

Dans deux semaines, les premiers Iphone en ventes ici!!! :love: Vivement le 29!!!! Le rythme de pus ne cesse d'augmenter. On sent qu'on se rapproche de la fin et que l'equipe marketing met le paquet. Les premieres boutiques AT&T affichent la PLV Iphone, les vendeurs se preparent... que c'est long...


----------



## Manu (15 Juin 2007)

Franchement avec des commentaires comme celles-ci on se dit que décidément cet iPhone cauchemar des Nokia, LG Moto, etc... va vraiment faire un méga-tabac.

PC Magazine aime décidément Apple.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Manu a dit:


> Franchement avec des commentaires comme celles-ci on se dit que décidément cet iPhone cauchemar des Nokia, LG Moto, etc... va vraiment faire un méga-tabac.
> 
> PC Magazine aime décidément Apple.



???? 

APPLE: 1 000 000 de iPhone. ce qui est en soi énorme comparé au 450 millions de phones Nokia, 300 de Motorola, 250 de Samsung.

A ton avis, le module GSM/CDMA/GPRS/EDGE, il sort d'où? l'écran tactile?
Réponse: Motorola ou Wavecom pour le module (doute sur Wavecom)
Samsung pour l'écran.

Loin d'être un cauchemar pour les fabricants, c'est un booster pour leur modèle. Tout simplement parceque tout le monde ne peut pas mettre 500 euros dans un téléphone mais que tout le monde en a besoin. Le iPhone va relancer la com sur les téléphones.


----------



## barth_polux (17 Juin 2007)

un MSN pour le iphone???
http://www.iphon.fr/post/2007/06/16/iPhoneChat-:-une-application-de-Chat-pour-liPhone


----------



## leptitguillaume (18 Juin 2007)

je penses que c'est un équivalent de msn mobile


----------



## EricKvD (18 Juin 2007)

Tout sur l'autonomie de l'iPhone


----------



## knight2000 (18 Juin 2007)

Perso, il me tenterait beaucoup.

Alors, sortie le 29/06 aux states OK, mais en France ?


----------



## EricKvD (18 Juin 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> Perso, il me tenterait beaucoup.
> 
> Alors, sortie le 29/06 aux states OK, mais en France ?



En théorie, fin de l'année...


----------



## knight2000 (18 Juin 2007)

Hum, cadeau de Noël ? Ca doit se gérer


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4258837&highlight=badboyprod#post4258837
> 
> mes sources proviennent d'une personne from Apple . Mais je voudrais pas non plus plomber tout le truc cela devrait etre resolu rapidement.



Quelque chose à ajouter de la part de tes sources mainteant qu'on en sait un peu plus sur l'autonomie


----------



## badboyprod (18 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Quelque chose &#224; ajouter de la part de tes sources mainteant qu'on en sait un peu plus sur l'autonomie


 
Ben oui : Comme quoi ils ont bien bosse! Comme par hasard il annonce maintenant une augmentation de l'autonomie...Cela prouve bien qu'il n'etait pas satisfe! Et maintenant ils annoncent de nouvelles performances. C'est QFD 

edit : Toujours est il que ces perf me paraissent bien elever! On verra le jour des test (la ce n'est que mon avis )


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui du coup à tous les coups tu as raison, si l'autonomie est au rendez-vous, ta source avait raison et Apple a corrigé le tir, si l'autonomie n'est pas au rendez-vous ta source avait raison et Apple n'a pas réussi à corriger le tir à temps... C'est un peu facile quand même :mouais:





badboyprod a dit:


> Ben oui : Comme quoi ils ont bien bosse! Comme par hasard il annonce maintenant une augmentation de l'autonomie...Cela prouve bien qu'il n'etait pas satisfe! Et maintenant ils annoncent de nouvelles performances. C'est QFD
> 
> edit : Toujours est il que ces perf me paraissent bien elever! On verra le jour des test (la ce n'est que mon avis )



C'est bien ce que je disais, CQFD :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## badboyprod (18 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais, CQFD :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


Tu peux le voir sous cet angle! Mais on va pas continuer cette discussion 10ans. Donc c'est toi qui voit! Moi de mon cote c'est clair!  
De toutes facons le principal c'est que toi comme moi on va l'acheter cette petite merveille?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Tu peux le voir sous cet angle! Mais on va pas continuer cette discussion 10ans. Donc c'est toi qui voit! Moi de mon cote c'est clair!
> De toutes facons le principal c'est que toi comme moi on va l'acheter cette petite merveille?


oui, c'est vrai, le dernier machpro avec la sustentasion libidineuse asynchrone me fait vachement envie, mais bon, j'ai encore une question :

Est ce que le cassoulet de patoch sera visible? hein?

Désolé les modos, ça a été plus fort que moi.:rose:


----------



## LALLES (19 Juin 2007)

Une comparaison donnée par APPLE


----------



## spleen (20 Juin 2007)

Ce buzz autour de l'iphone, ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi.
Tout le monde se passait très bien de cette espèce de yoyo électronique, et maintenant tout le monde se demande comment ils ont pu s'en passer !!
Décidément, je crois vraiment que le seul concept qui ait un avenir assuré en ce bas monde, c'est la connerie des gens...


----------



## EricKvD (20 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Tout le monde se passait très bien de cette espèce de yoyo électronique, ...



Yoyo ? Hein ? Quoi ? Je savais pas qu'il était équipé d'une ficelle ! En plus, on ne la voit même pas ! Elle est rétractable ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ce buzz autour de l'iphone, &#231;a devient vraiment n'importe quoi.



Faut pas venir lire et faire vivre ce topic alors  , il para&#238;t que certains des membres y arrivent  



spleen a dit:


> Tout le monde se passait tr&#232;s bien de cette esp&#232;ce de yoyo &#233;lectronique, et maintenant tout le monde se demande comment ils ont pu s'en passer !!



Tu essayes de te convaincre ou de nous convaincre ? A mon avis ceux qui &#233;crivent ici c'est plut&#244;t la deuxi&#232;me cat&#233;gorie  



spleen a dit:


> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, je crois vraiment que le seul concept qui ait un avenir assur&#233; en ce bas monde, c'est la connerie des gens...



Au moins &#231;a co&#251;te pas d'argent  

A bient&#244;t  

Laurent


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ce buzz autour de l'iphone, ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi.
> Tout le monde se passait très bien de cette espèce de yoyo électronique, et maintenant tout le monde se demande comment ils ont pu s'en passer !!
> Décidément, je crois vraiment que le seul concept qui ait un avenir assuré en ce bas monde, c'est la connerie des gens...


Oui c'est vrai d'ailleurs &#224; l'&#233;poque on vivait bien sans &#233;lectricit&#233;, je voit pas pourquoi maintenant on peut plus s'en passer.

Pareil pour internet...


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Juin 2007)

on a la possibilité d'utiliser des technologies avancé alors pourquoi ne pas vivre avec notre temps et utiliser ce qui est a notre porté sans pour autemps abandonner des habitudes d'autre fois !?


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2007)

Le dock:


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Juin 2007)

Tiens au passage vous remarquez la nouvelle icône ? YouTube, bizarre ce n'est pas le classique logo...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (20 Juin 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tiens au passage vous remarquez la nouvelle icône ? YouTube, bizarre ce n'est pas le classique logo...



Merci, je cherchais l'icone en plus sans la voir  

C'est vraiment pas la même, pourquoi ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Juin 2007)

Le logo de YouTue c'est ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc je m'attedais à quelque chose de ce genre... Mais j'aime bien le côté "rétro" de cette icône.


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Juin 2007)

mmmhhh ca me plait bien çà


----------



## LALLES (20 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Ce buzz autour de l'iphone, ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi.
> Tout le monde se passait très bien de cette espèce de yoyo électronique, et maintenant tout le monde se demande comment ils ont pu s'en passer !!
> Décidément, je crois vraiment que le seul concept qui ait un avenir assuré en ce bas monde, c'est la connerie des gens...



Dépressif? frustré? mal ce vivre? 

va voir par là...


----------



## LALLES (20 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


>



et bien voilà , on sait maintenant ce qu'est la 12eme icone de l'iphone


----------



## tyler_d (20 Juin 2007)

un doute : on ne peut pas faire de vidéo avec son iphone ? 


je pense pas, mais c'est "bizarre"... ok je pense pas que ça soit une fonction super utilisée, mais si on a un acces direct à you tube, la logique ne voudrais qu'on puisse envoyée directement ses vidéos ?

pas de vidéo, pas de mms....


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Juin 2007)

ca m'étonnerai vraiment qu'il ne fasse pas de video, 
ou si non c'est vraiment une fonction qui peut être utile pour certain (moi en l'occurence)


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2007)

Salut.

Pas de vidéo sur l'iPhone  :hein: 
Je vous invite à regarde ça et vous rappelle qu'un iPhone est, entre autre, un iPod...

@+
iota


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Juin 2007)

mais je penses que par video il voulez dire de la filmer avec le ptit objectif qui sert a la photo, comme sur la plupart des nouveaux GSM


----------



## tyler_d (20 Juin 2007)

heu.. oui c'est ça !

mais je pense que la réponse de iota est la bonne (meme si moi aussi je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'ipod  ), parce que nulle part il est fait mention de capture vidéo (format et taille de l'image par exemple)

bizarre....vraiment. meme pour les mms, meme si comme beaucoup je ne m'en sert pas des masses, je me dit qu'avec un si bel appareil et grand écran, la tentation serait plus grande, du coup les opérateurs vont faire la gueule, surtout en europe ou se sont les services annexes à la voix qui dopent leur CA...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Juin 2007)

Il faut bien en garder un peu pour la V2 de l'iPhone...


----------



## EricKvD (21 Juin 2007)

Du retard pour l'iphone en Europe ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2007)

Mon dieu non! :affraid:


----------



## knight2000 (21 Juin 2007)

Bon, bah ca sera pas pour No&#235;l   :mouais:  , dommage.
En m&#234;me temps, peut &#234;tre qu'ils se d&#233;brouilleront afin de faire un bon coup commercial pour les f&#234;tes


----------



## guiguilap (21 Juin 2007)

Moi qui le voulais pour Noel  Sinon, ce iPhone sera en mobile nu en france ou seuleument en abonnement ?  Et a conbien ?


----------



## EricKvD (21 Juin 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi qui le voulais pour Noel  Sinon, ce iPhone sera en mobile nu en france ou seuleument en abonnement ?  Et a conbien ?



Vais faire mon associal: le sujet a été traité 150 fois dans les 1905 msg précédents... Suffisait de lire les 5 ou 6 dernières pages de posts et tu sauraisce que tout le monde sait, c'est-à-dire qu'on n'en sait rien...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Juin 2007)

dépéche macge a dit:
			
		

> ... Ces dernières ne semblent pas prêtes à faire les mêmes sacrifices quAT&T. Tout dépendra sans doute du succès que rencontrera iPhone aux États-Unis à partir de la semaine prochaine. Nul doute quun lancement en fanfare pourrait faire évoluer rapidement la situation.



Donc rien n'est signé (c'est pas un scoop), avant d'engager des millions les opérateurs attendent de voir (normal ?) et si c'est une réussite ils en voudront tous (comme nous ?).

Si ça marche ils vont se bousculer chez Apple. Ils vont regarder 2 chiffres : les ventes et le nombre de switch. Dans les marchés matures comme les nôtres en Europe, le switch c'est minime et difficile. Si le chiffre avec l' iphone est élevé, ils partirons tard en vacances cette année les PDG et DG du téléphone.

En gros on attend la mi -juillet pour les chiffres et tendances : bonnes ventes et bon produit il sera là en fin d'année. Mauvaise ventes et mauvais produit, de tout manière qui en voudra encore, alors le délai :rateau: 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## LALLES (21 Juin 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> Bon, bah ca sera pas pour Noël   :mouais:  , dommage.
> En même temps, peut être qu'ils se débrouilleront afin de faire un bon coup commercial pour les fêtes



restons zen ....d'ici la fin de l'année beaucoup de choses peuvent encore changer

et puis la concurrence est féroce dans le monde de la telephonie mobile APPLE sait que du retard n'apportera rien de bon


----------



## tyler_d (21 Juin 2007)

je pense qu'il faut craindre une incapacité de la part d'apple à produire l'iphone en grand nombre (comme pour l'ipod mini en 2004) plutot qu'aucun opérateur ne voudrait de l'iphone !

meme si apple doit beaucoup en imposer, pour avoir entendu le boss d'orange (notemment sur europe 1), je ne les vois pas dire "non, nous ne voulons pas de votre téléphone révolutionnaire", surtout après le succès de l'ipod.

et pourquoi dans l'article l'auteur parle du EDGE ? ça pourait effectivement bloqué sur ce point, les opérateurs européens ont dépensés des millions pour développer leur réseaux, du coup ils sont en droit, eux, d'imposer que les produits "haut de gammes" qu'ils distribuent soient 3G... Mais ça sera encore pire avec les opérateurs asiatiques !

l'edge doit etre de la préhistoire pour eux !

par contre il n'a pas tort avec la comparaison des autres produits comme le sony ericson...

on verra, mais je n'y croit pas, d'ailleurs qu'elles sont ses sources ? aucune si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## lifenight (21 Juin 2007)

Quanta a déjà les commandes pour produire l'iPhone, je vois pas ce qui pourrait éviter l'iPhone de se vendre nu ! En tout cas je l'espère parce que c'est dur d'attendre son joujou :hein:


----------



## Liyad (21 Juin 2007)

Surtout que ils ne veulent pas le vendre nu juste &#224; cause d'un stupide gadget (les messages vocaux sur le portable si j'ai bien compris) ! >_<


----------



## LALLES (21 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Surtout que ils ne veulent pas le vendre nu juste à cause d'un stupide gadget (les messages vocaux sur le portable si j'ai bien compris) ! >_<



question de point de vue  pour ma part je trouve cela genial



> Quanta a déjà les commandes pour produire l'iPhone, je vois pas ce qui pourrait éviter l'iPhone de se vendre nu ! En tout cas je l'espère parce que c'est dur d'attendre son joujou :hein:



le prix justement si il est vendu nu !  et la technologie visual voice mail qui serait absente...


----------



## xao85 (21 Juin 2007)

Moi du moment que léopard n'en prend pas... 

Et ça me laisse un peu plus de temps pour économiser!


----------



## Toumak (21 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi du moment que léopard n'en prend pas...
> 
> Et ça me laisse un peu plus de temps pour économiser!



alors on est d'accord su ce point


----------



## iNN (21 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> alors on est d'accord su ce point



Complètement ... vive la 10.4.10  

Comme l'iPhone, bientôt


----------



## Liyad (22 Juin 2007)

De toute facon Apple n'est pas assez b&#234;te pour louper les f&#234;tes de Noel en Europe quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Groumpff (22 Juin 2007)

Si il y a du retard avec iphone .... c'est les mac qui seront en retard ...  

et du coup iPhone sera à l'heure ! :rateau: 

et sinon pour la V2

ichat iphone et windows
google apps
upload on youtube via les mac et l'iphone 
GPS
des jeux et des applis via deal Apple EA ... en vente sur itunes bien sûr

:love:


----------



## Toumak (22 Juin 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Compl&#232;tement ... vive la 10.4.10
> 
> Comme l'iPhone, bient&#244;t



cette 10.4.10 me plait &#233;norm&#233;ment, j'ai enfin retrouv&#233; un niveau sonore normal
et pas &#224; se percer les timpans


----------



## EricKvD (22 Juin 2007)

L'iPhone: l'heure des tests


----------



## LALLES (22 Juin 2007)

une nouvelle pub sur le site apple entirement dédiée a YOUTUBE


----------



## barth_polux (22 Juin 2007)

Le site apple a complétement changer la rubrique iphone.
http://www.apple.com/iphone/


----------



## badboyprod (22 Juin 2007)

Plus qu'une semaine pour le voir en vrai et peut etre moins pour jouer avec...  
Ca approche!!!


----------



## sdo (22 Juin 2007)

Vous avez vu la vidéo de 20 minutes qui présente l'iPhone ? Commet ouvrir un .doc en attachement d'un mail  
On y apprend plein de chose :rateau: 

J'y retourne


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2007)

Il est où le logement de la carte SIM ?


----------



## flotow (22 Juin 2007)

L'iPhone ne fait donc pas GPS, du moins dans sa premiere version 

On a decouvert aussi les prefpanes pour l'iPhone 

Faut regarder chez Apple, y'a une photo ou c'est indiqu&#233;  (je crois )


----------



## badboyprod (23 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> L'iPhone ne fait donc pas GPS, du moins dans sa premiere version
> 
> On a decouvert aussi les prefpanes pour l'iPhone
> 
> Faut regarder chez Apple, y'a une photo ou c'est indiqu&#233;  (je crois )



Il ne fait pas GPS, mais l application google maps est mortel! Bon faudra avoir un gros abo data ou alors un bon reseau wifi!

PS: Ils ont installes des Iphone geant a l'apple store de New-York!! Je vous ecris d un Imac 24" dans le store

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5974/picture1hq8.png


----------



## Liyad (23 Juin 2007)

Tout le monde &#224; du remarquer la nouvelle video d'apple de 24 minute sur le bijoux...

Je suis amoureu... si il est vendu "nu" ou sous SFR, je le prend c'est s&#251;r !!!!


----------



## huexley (23 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Tout le monde à du remarquer la nouvelle video d'apple de 24 minute sur le bijoux...
> 
> Je suis amoureu... si il est vendu "nu" ou sous SFR, je le prend c'est sûr !!!!



J'admet être parfaitement bluffé par l incroyable simplicité de l'interface Un mobile ou il n'y a pas besoin de faire de grandes études pour l'utiliser. Pas de milliards de sous menus / boutons. du grand art et je suis pressé d'être à Noël :love:


----------



## LALLES (23 Juin 2007)

je viens de la regarder en entier ....on y decouvre pas mal de choses....


possibilité d'éteindre completement l'iphone sans perdre ses données (comme sur WM5)







le menu setting qui semble plus que complet et surtout très personnalisable









possibilité aussi de personnaliser la partie ipod en modifiant la barre de menu !






ecouteurs "intelligent" donc possibilité de mettre sur pause, changer de morceau , repondre ou pas a un appel.






l'application google maps avec les possibilités de visualisation de l'itinéraire et d'info traffic ! (impressionnant, reste a voir si ce sera aussi dével.chez nous...)












mais ce qui frappe avant tout c'est la facilité d'utilisation et la "réactivité" du software ainsi que les possibilités du multi-touch

comme exemple donné un mouvement du doigt vers la droite sur un mail pour supprimer celui-ci






Bref, pour ceux qui hésitait encore a acheter le nouveau jouet de S.jobs nul doute que cette présentation suffira à les convaincre ....


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juin 2007)

Moi je salive encore plus apr&#232;s avoir vu la vid&#233;o. Mais je me pose une question : le clavier correcteur va-t-il &#234;tre adapt&#233; au fran&#231;ais et aux autres langues que l'anglais, parce que ce n'est pas du tout dans l'habitude d'Apple. Et si ce n'est pas le cas (je pense qu'on aura au moins un clavier AZERTY mais sans correction) c'est vraiment dommage.

On devrait faire une liste des fonctionnalit&#233;s connues de l'iPhone qui risque de ne pas fonctionner hors &#233;tats-unis, je commence compl&#233;tez l&#224; 

- correction auto lors de la frappe au clavier
- visual voicemail (&#224; moins d'un accord avec l'op&#233;rateur)
- les conf&#233;rences t&#233;l&#233;phoniques (&#224; moins que ce soit une utilisation astucieuse du double appel d&#233;j&#224; existant).


personnellement je ne vois que &#231;a


----------



## LALLES (23 Juin 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Moi je salive encore plus après avoir vu la vidéo. Mais je me pose une question : le clavier correcteur va-t-il être adapté au français et aux autres langues que l'anglais, parce que ce n'est pas du tout dans l'habitude d'Apple. Et si ce n'est pas le cas (je pense qu'on aura au moins un clavier AZERTY mais sans correction) c'est vraiment dommage.
> 
> On devrait faire une liste des fonctionnalités connues de l'iPhone qui risque de ne pas fonctionner hors états-unis, je commence complétez là
> 
> ...



personnelement, je crois que l'iphone Europe aura les mêmes possibilités que l'iphone US mais bien sûr adapté en fonction de la langue


----------



## iNN (23 Juin 2007)

Comme d'habitude, la pomme nous fait rêver.

Je suis fier de faire parti de la communauté apple, surtout lorsque l'on voit la qualité des produits.

Sûr et certain, mon épouse et moi allons en prendre un chacun.  

Merci apple


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> personnelement, je crois que l'iphone Europe aura les mêmes possibilités que l'iphone US mais bien sûr adapté en fonction de la langue


c'est bien d'&#234;tre optimiste, mais le dico int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; OS X n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; traduit par exemple.
et combien de fois Apple a fait des joujou qui ne marche qu'au USA ou presque (sherlock par exemple).
j'arrive aps &#224; me souvenir d'exemple pr&#233;cis mais je sais qu'on fait souvent cette remarque ^^


----------



## fredintosh (23 Juin 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> c'est bien d'&#234;tre optimiste, mais le dico int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; OS X n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; traduit par exemple.
> et combien de fois Apple a fait des joujou qui ne marche qu'au USA ou presque (sherlock par exemple).
> j'arrive aps &#224; me souvenir d'exemple pr&#233;cis mais je sais qu'on fait souvent cette remarque ^^



La correction automatique d'orthographe est bien localis&#233;e en fran&#231;ais dans Mac OS X, non ?

J'imagine que la saisie pr&#233;dictive repose forc&#233;ment sur les m&#234;mes principes (comparaison d'un mot ou d'un d&#233;but de mot avec une base de donn&#233;es)... Donc, je ne vois pas d'obstacle &#224; ce que cette fonction soit multilingue sur l'iPhone.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> La correction automatique d'orthographe est bien localis&#233;e en fran&#231;ais dans Mac OS X, non ?
> 
> J'imagine que la saisie pr&#233;dictive repose forc&#233;ment sur les m&#234;mes principes (comparaison d'un mot ou d'un d&#233;but de mot avec une base de donn&#233;es)... Donc, je ne vois pas d'obstacle &#224; ce que cette fonction soit multilingue sur l'iPhone.


pas con :love:

mais l'exemple que donne Apple c'est "spunds" qui devient tout seul "sounds" donc &#231;a doit &#234;tre plus complexe que juste comparer les d&#233;buts de mots


----------



## tyler_d (23 Juin 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J'admet être parfaitement bluffé par l incroyable simplicité de l'interface Un mobile ou il n'y a pas besoin de faire de grandes études pour l'utiliser. Pas de milliards de sous menus / boutons. du grand art et je suis pressé d'être à Noël :love:



je suis mac fan / mac user / mac addict

j'ai switché il y a plus de 3 ans en partie grace à l'ipod/itunes.

l'iphone est une tuerie, il n'y a presque rien à dire. C'est réellement la machine à switch (alors que nous pensions à l'ipod avant), ça sera sans égal et sans comparaison. Ajouter à cela le "must have", son succès est évident.

Mais je ne suis pas d'accord sur cette "incroyable simplicité de l'interface" : ok c'est fluide, magnifique et "logique", mais je l'affirme à nouveau, c'est vraiment pas simple pour les gens qui ne veulent qu'un téléphone, à la différence de l'ipod qui est le lecteur mp3 le plus simple et ergonomiquement réussi qui soit.

Imaginez-vous vos parents avec iphone ? sérieusement ? oui ok pour téléphoner, mais ils n'utiliseront que 10% des fonctionnalités de l'iphone.

Alors ok, vu le prix, il cible un marché restreint dès le départ, mais j'insiste vraiment sur le coté "ergonomique", pour des gens limite "geek" comme nous on va etre incroyablement heureux. Mais pas "monsieur et madame tout le monde"

bref, et pour ical ? synchronisation via itunes ok, mais peut on modifier son agenda depuis iphone.

et en ce qui concerne les sonneries, aujourd'hui je met ce que je veux sur mon portable, et là, d'après ce qu'on voit de l'interface, on a le choix entre les sonneries apple et.. apple... je n'ai pu voir de "ajouter en sonnerie" on un truc du genre...

j'en veux un !


----------



## Liyad (23 Juin 2007)

Il y aura surement un repertoir "sonneries" dans l'iPhone pour y mettre ses sonnerie et sa sera directement int&#233;gr&#233; dans le menu.


----------



## fredintosh (23 Juin 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> pas con :love:
> 
> mais l'exemple que donne Apple c'est "spunds" qui devient tout seul "sounds" donc ça doit être plus complexe que juste comparer les débuts de mots


Ben non, il y a juste une lettre de différence entre les deux, je ne vois pas trop la difficulté pour un logiciel de remplacer "spunds" par "sounds" s'il s'aperçoit que "sounds" est dans sa base de données.. 
Si c'était en français, on aurait par exemple le mot "machun" qui serait remplacé par "machin". C'est la même logique, c'est juste une question d'avoir la bonne base de données au départ.
A moins que ce ne soit plus sioux que ça, avec des histoires d'analyse grammaticale ou autres, mais je doute que cela soit le cas.

Donc, que ça compare le début d'un mot ou le mot entier, je ne vois pas ce que ça change.
Le logiciel de comparaison est peut-être complexe en soi, mais que ce soit un mot français ou anglais à comparer, ça ne doit pas modifier sa façon de fonctionner. Il suffit probablement de bien indiquer quelle est la langue de l'utilisateur, et que l'iPhone ait la bonne base de données correspondante.
Mac OS X a cette liste de mots français, donc ça ne doit pas être compliqué de la charger dans l'iPhone.


----------



## Liyad (23 Juin 2007)

Ils ont pas le drois de piquer la base de donn&#233; des mots francais &#224; Larousse ? Ou &#224; Word ou chez quequ'un ?


----------



## LALLES (23 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je suis mac fan / mac user / mac addict
> 
> j'ai switché il y a plus de 3 ans en partie grace à l'ipod/itunes.
> 
> ...



certes, ce telephone n'a aucun intéret pour mon grand père ou ma grand-mère qui viennent seulement de découvrir la touche "play"  de leur magnetoscope mais bon  le marché  de la téléphonie mobile est un marché sans cesse en progression tant au niveau des innovations que au niveau des ventes .... ce qui prouve donc une chose c'est que beaucoup de personnes suivent l'évolution de ce marché et changent régulièrement de téléphone mobile

Beaucoup de personnes plus agées et non "geek" ont besoin d'un PDA pour gerer les contacts , visualiser les mails, organiser leurs rdvs , ou occasionnelement acceder à internet .... le probleme est que à mon sens ces PDA sont tout sauf facile à utiliser (et je sais de quoi je parle) --> pour moi l'iphone semble bien plus simple  (les applications sont faciles a trouver, les menus bien pensé,....

pour ce qui est du calendar bien sû qu'on pourra modifier celui-ci depuis l'iphone (sinon celui-ci serait voué à l'échec)


----------



## Toumak (23 Juin 2007)

je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec tyler_d
et c'est pour ça que (j'en suis convaincu) dans les années qui viennent nous verrons surement  un iphone mini ou nano apparaître


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (23 Juin 2007)

Pour reparler de la fonction "Calendar" Ical qui n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; montr&#233;e par apple...

croyez-vous que cela cache quelque chose, une nouvelle int&#233;gration ou une difficult&#233; &#224; mettre en place l'application...?
je ne comprends pas pourquoi on s'attarde &#224; nous d&#233;montrer que cover flow marche nickel, que le scroll est bluffant que Google maps peut favoriser le taux d'ob&#233;sit&#233; mondial en nous trouvant n'importe quel Mc Do ou starbucks dans un rayon de 25 km et ce avec une interface bluffante de facilit&#233;, d'ing&#233;niosit&#233; qui fait la force du mac sans s'attarder une micro seconde sur la seule (l&#224; je parle pour moi, je me rends bien compte... mais on est aussi l&#224; pour &#231;a) appli vraiment n&#233;cessaire apr&#232;s la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phonie, l'agenda!

J'attend cette machine, qui combine &#224; la fois T&#233;l&#233;phone, Agenda, musique et vid&#233;o depuis un bail, rien que cette fonction Ical correctement synchronisable sur mes deux Imac (bureau et perso) pourrais me pousser &#224; l'achat les yeux ferm&#233;s, m&#234;me &#224; 500&#8364;

alors, What's up Mr Jobs


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> certes, ce telephone n'a aucun intéret pour mon grand père ou ma grand-mère qui viennent seulement de découvrir la touche "play"  de leur magnetoscope mais bon  le marché  de la téléphonie mobile est un marché sans cesse en progression tant au niveau des innovations que au niveau des ventes .... ce qui prouve donc une chose c'est que beaucoup de personnes suivent l'évolution de ce marché et changent régulièrement de téléphone mobile
> 
> Beaucoup de personnes plus agées et non "geek" ont besoin d'un PDA pour gerer les contacts , visualiser les mails, organiser leurs rdvs , ou occasionnelement acceder à internet .... le probleme est que à mon sens ces PDA sont tout sauf facile à utiliser (et je sais de quoi je parle) --> pour moi l'iphone semble bien plus simple  (les applications sont faciles a trouver, les menus bien pensé,....
> 
> pour ce qui est du calendar bien sû qu'on pourra modifier celui-ci depuis l'iphone (sinon celui-ci serait voué à l'échec)



Moi je suis plus daccord avec Lalles. Perso j'ai galéré au début sur mon nokia N70, avec le symbian OS. J'ai pris du temps à connaitre les raccourcis, les menus... alors que là tt à l'air intuitifs...

Par contre j'ai une question: si c'est Mac Os X qui est dessus, y a t'il boot camp...  Nan parceque j'aimerai bien mettre Windows mobile dessus! 
Comment ça je sorts????


----------



## LALLES (23 Juin 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Pour reparler de la fonction "Calendar" Ical qui n'a pas encore été montrée par apple...
> 
> croyez-vous que cela cache quelque chose, une nouvelle intégration ou une difficulté à mettre en place l'application...?
> je ne comprends pas pourquoi on s'attarde à nous démontrer que cover flow marche nickel, que le scroll est bluffant que Google maps peut favoriser le taux d'obésité mondial en nous trouvant n'importe quel Mc Do ou starbucks dans un rayon de 25 km et ce avec une interface bluffante de facilité, d'ingéniosité qui fait la force du mac sans s'attarder une micro seconde sur la seule (là je parle pour moi, je me rends bien compte... mais on est aussi là pour ça) appli vraiment nécessaire après la fonction téléphonie, l'agenda!
> ...



Perso, j'ai utilisé OUTLOOK pendant des années et avec beaucoup de portables la synchro était parfaite (sauf avec mon RAZR mais bon c'est une autre histoire)

Quand je suis passé chez APPLE, j'ai laissé tomber "entourage" pour "ical" sans le moindre regret...ce dernier répondant à mes besoins.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'iphone poserait des problemes avec une fonction aussi élémentaire que le calendar...

Je crois que ce dernier n'a pas été montré car il n'apporte rien d'innovant par rapport à ce qui existe chez les concurrents et puis c'est une fonction beaucoup moins employée par le commun des mortels (mais bon perso je ne serais pas m'en passer!)
il faut dire que sur WM5 le calendar est fort dévéloppé grâce aux applications du style  spb diary (plug-in très connu ) 

pour la question suivante posée un peu plus haut 


> bref, et pour ical ? synchronisation via itunes ok, mais peut on modifier son agenda depuis iphone.



la réponse est oui voir ci-dessous.








> Using its built-in calendar, iPhone lets you check your appointments with the flick of a finger. iPhone uses iTunes to sync with the calendar application you already use on your computer  iCal or Entourage on the Mac, or Outlook on a PC  just like it does with your contacts. If you dont already use one of these applications to manage your appointments, now is a great time to start, so youll be ready to sync when your iPhone arrives. *If you choose not to use a calendar program, thats OK. Youll be able to enter appointments directly into the iPhone calendar*.


----------



## leptitguillaume (23 Juin 2007)

quelqu'un a-t-il le remède pour arrêter de regarder la video de 25mn en boucle !? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> quelqu'un a-t-il le rem&#232;de pour arr&#234;ter de regarder la video de 25mn en boucle !? :rateau:


 
Oui: quitter le navigateur (Menu Fichier -> Quitter)...


----------



## leptitguillaume (23 Juin 2007)

je l'ai téléchargé:rose:


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> je l'ai téléchargé:rose:


move to trash


----------



## leptitguillaume (23 Juin 2007)

a prioris, quelles seraient les modifications apporté sur la future V2 de l'iphone si un jour elle devait exister ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> a prioris, quelles seraient les modifications apporté sur la future V2 de l'iphone si un jour elle devait exister ?


 
Qu'est-ce qu'on en sait. La première version n'est même pas sortie...


----------



## xao85 (23 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on en sait. La première version n'est même pas sortie...



Moi tant que j'ai pas minimum 30Go pr ma musique, je prends pas! :rateau:


----------



## leptitguillaume (23 Juin 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi tant que j'ai pas minimum 30Go pr ma musique, je prends pas! :rateau:


:love::rateau:


----------



## Manu (23 Juin 2007)

Curieux que dans ce thread on a pas souligné le fait que contrairement à l'iPod, l'iPhone est  une nouvelle plate-forme avec du hard, une interface et des softs. 

Ce qui à mon avis vaudrait que MacGé lui consacre une rubrique à part entière. 

D'autre part il semble que dans notre discussion, on a omis de parler longuement d' un élément important, le choix d'Apple pour les technologies Web 2.0 et Ajax comme outils de développement ce qui à mon avis justifie le lancement de Safari pour Windows. Nul doute qu'à l'avenir, le navigateur d'Apple va jouer un rôle important car Apple veut en faire La vitrine de ces technologies Web. Le but c'est également de provoquer la multiplication de sites iPhone compliant. D'ailleurs le site dApple en est un illustre exemple.


----------



## LALLES (24 Juin 2007)

> *L'iPhone involable !*
> 
> Par Toma    le samedi 23 juin 2007, 20:25        - Logiciels iPhone
> 
> ...



source ici


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

je trouve que c'est une très mauvaise nouvelle


----------



## lifenight (24 Juin 2007)

Si ma m&#233;moire est bonne il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;cis&#233; que ce brevet a un lien avec l'iPhone, donc : pas de panique


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Si ma mémoire est bonne il n'a pas été précisé que ce brevet a un lien avec l'iPhone, donc : pas de panique


c'est vrai, attendons d'en savoir plus  
je me suis emballé   faut dire qu'il commence à me donner sérieusement envie


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

Salut.



Toumak a dit:


> je trouve que c'est une tr&#232;s mauvaise nouvelle


C'est parce que le concept est tr&#232;s mal expliqu&#233;.

En fait, tu d&#233;finis un mot de passe pour la recharge de l'appareil.
Si tu utilises le chargeur associ&#233; &#224; l'appareil, tu peux le recharger sans probl&#232;me.
Par contre, si tu utilises un chargeur non associ&#233;, le mot de passe te sera demand&#233; pour pouvoir recharger normalement.

De plus, rien ne dit que ce brevet soit applicable &#224; l'iPhone.

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est parce que le concept est tr&#232;s mal expliqu&#233;.
> 
> ...



&#231;a veut donc dire que si on paume sons chargeur on est dans le caca ?! :hein:


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça veut donc dire que si on paume sons chargeur on est dans le caca ?! :hein:


Ben non...
Si tu utilises un autre chargeur que celui d'origine/associé, un mot de passe te sera demandé pour charger l'appareil...

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Ben non...
> Si tu utilises un autre chargeur que celui d'origine/associé, un mot de passe te sera demandé pour charger l'appareil...
> 
> @+
> iota



ah ! voilà qui est clair :rateau:  
merci iota


----------



## fredintosh (24 Juin 2007)

Donc, la mauvaise nouvelle, c'est plut&#244;t que ce brevet est sans doute trop r&#233;cent pour &#234;tre appliqu&#233; &#224; l'iPhone. Peut-&#234;tre en b&#233;n&#233;ficierons-nous en Europe ?

Il est clair que l'iPhone va attirer les convoitises malhonn&#234;tes comme jamais, alors si on n'ose pas sortir son iPhone dans la rue de peur de se le faire piquer &#224; tout instant, &#231;a limite un peu son utilit&#233;...

Ce syst&#232;me serait une excellente solution, pas parfaite, mais sans doute assez dissuasive (sauf pour les voleurs non avertis de la chose, ou pour ceux qui seront capables de cracker le mot de passe).


----------



## two (24 Juin 2007)

ce n'est pas parce que le brevet vient d'&#234;tre d&#233;pos&#233; qu'apple n'a pas l'id&#233;e dans ses cartons depuis suffisemment de temps pour l'avoir d&#233;ja impl&#233;ment&#233; dans son t&#233;l&#233;phone...
il est parfois int&#233;ressant de ne pas deposer un brevet trop top pour mieux garder l'effet de surprise...
Mais comme r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; maintes fois dans ce fil : l'iphone n'est pas encore sorti. Nous ne savons donc sur les fonctionnalit&#233;s de l'iphone que ce qu'apple a bien voulu en dire... Nous en sommes donc toujours au "wait & see"


----------



## iota (24 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> Nous en sommes donc toujours au "wait & see"


Il sort dans une semaine, faut pas s'attendre à avoir des informations cachées/renversantes d'ici là...

@+
iota


----------



## LALLES (24 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça veut donc dire que si on paume sons chargeur on est dans le caca ?! :hein:



non...car à mon avis le mot de passe n'est pas intégré dans le chargeur mais à la fois dans l'iphone et dans ton  mac (ou pc)


----------



## leptitguillaume (24 Juin 2007)

bref, vivement les premiers tests


----------



## JulienCmoi (24 Juin 2007)

Ils ont plus qu'int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; d&#233;velopper le t&#233;l&#233;phone, pour nous, europ&#233;ens.
Je vois peu de gens mettre plus de 500&#8364; dans un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui n'est m&#234;me pas 3G, qui est bloqu&#233;, et qui n'accepte pas les MMS, iPhone ou pas. C'est vraiment dommage pour un si bon t&#233;l&#233;phone.

Wait and see..


----------



## CERDAN (24 Juin 2007)

Je suis septique pour le moment, moi qui fait beaucoup de photos avec mon k800i qui a un superbe appareil ( 3,2 mp carl zeiss :style:  ), l'iPhone ne fait pas bonne impression avec son minuscule appareil 2 mp:mouais: :hein: . Ils n'en parlent même pas dans les vidéos de publicitées apple . Presque aucunes précisions.


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

L'Iphone est une révolution, je n'en disconvient pas. Après avoir vu la vidéo, je suis subjugué  mais c'est vrai que si il veut perser en europe il a intérêt à se mettre à jour...


----------



## philia (24 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je suis septique pour le moment, moi qui fait beaucoup de photos avec mon k800i qui a un superbe appareil ( 3,2 mp carl zeiss :style:  ), l'iPhone ne fait pas bonne impression avec son minuscule appareil 2 mp:mouais: :hein: . Ils n'en parlent même pas dans les vidéos de publicitées apple . Presque aucunes précisions.



Peut-etre que, en proportion, la cible qui est la plus intéressée par le côté "photophone" correspond en majorité à des ados...qui ne sont pas la cible principale de l'IPhone...les autres PDA-phone ne mettent pas forcément l'accent non plus sur cette fonctionalité...

Personnelement ça fait un moment que j'ai des portables qui peuvent prendre des photos...et bah j'en prends pas beaucoup...c'est même exceptionnel quand j'en prend une !


----------



## Liyad (24 Juin 2007)

Ma m&#232;re, chef d'entreprise dans le batiment utilise beaucoup la fonction photo pour montrer des probl&#232;mes ou des construction...

Comme on dis, ce n'est pas parce que tu ne l'utilise pas que personne le fait.

Ce qui me fiat peur, c'est le cot&#233; "pas de MMS" alors que sa devient vraiment utile pour beaucoup (envoi par MMS d'une photo pour une carte postal chez SFR, idem pour un bouquet de fleur personalis&#233; chez interflora...)


----------



## LALLES (24 Juin 2007)

Curieux comme les avis peuvent être différent sur ce sujet.

Pour ma part, j'adore la photo numerique et donc pour moi il faut un app digne de ce nom (Sony alpha....petite pub au passsage...de rien SONY:rateau

j'ai eu bcp de PDA et aucun ne proposait une application photo correcte (donc pour moi le 2MPX est suffisant pour l'utilité que je voudrais lui donner) 

Pour ce qui est du MMS bof je l'ai employé une fois ....cela coute cher et on est pas sûr que l'autre le recoit (app.non configuré par exemple) bref sans le moindre intéret pour moi .

Pour ce qui est de l'UMTS ....en Belgique ca n'a pas vraiment percé...en cause le prix des abonnements DATA UMTS et la faible couverture du reseau . le Wi-fi connait par contre lentement son heure de gloire dans les grosses villes ...

L'EDGE n'etant en fait que une amelioration du GPRS est bien présent et fonctionne assez bien

Tout ca pour dire que pour moi si il arrive comme il est actuellement en Europe je le prendrai les yeux fermés


----------



## Toumak (24 Juin 2007)

ouais bof bof  
les mms j'ai toujours trouvé ça bidon et totalement inutile  
...
et je suis pas le seul dans ce cas


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (24 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je suis septique pour le moment, moi qui fait beaucoup de photos avec mon k800i qui a un superbe appareil ( 3,2 mp carl zeiss :style:  ),


C'est toujours tr&#232;s dr&#244;le de lire ce genre de commentaire.
Curieux de voire ta t&#234;te quand on te montrera la diff&#233;rence de qualit&#233; entre une photo prise avec un vrai APN et avec un GSM... 


> l'iPhone ne fait pas bonne impression avec son minuscule appareil 2 mp:mouais: :hein: . Ils n'en parlent m&#234;me pas dans les vid&#233;os de publicit&#233;es apple . Presque aucunes pr&#233;cisions.


En m&#234;me temps, je me r&#233;p&#232;te ces appareils ne sont pas des appareils photos... Ca reste un gadget qui plait au public, je ne sais pas comment vu la qualit&#233; m&#233;diocre des photos. 



Liyad a dit:


> Ma m&#232;re, chef d'entreprise dans le batiment utilise beaucoup la fonction photo pour montrer des probl&#232;mes ou des construction...


Ils doivent &#234;tre content les clients de voire de si belles photos...


----------



## CERDAN (24 Juin 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> C'est toujours très drôle de lire ce genre de commentaire.
> Curieux de voire ta tête quand on te montrera la différence de qualité entre une photo prise avec un vrai APN et avec un GSM...
> En même temps, je me répète ces appareils ne sont pas des appareils photos... Ca reste un gadget qui plait au public, je ne sais pas comment vu la qualité médiocre des photos.
> 
> ...



Heu, j'arrive à faire de très belles photo avec mon gsm, tu seras étonné en voyant cela :

:rateau:  :rose: , je n'arrive pas à uploader ma photo, tout les sites ne répndent plus après l'envoi.

(renseigne toi sur ce gsm  )


----------



## Liyad (25 Juin 2007)

Avec un gsm, tu fait ds photo d'appoint, les clients n'on pas besoin d'une photo de 10MP non plus...

Par contre la r&#233;solution ne fait rien, des photos de 2MP peuvent &#234;tre minable (nokia...) o&#249; de tr&#233;s bonne qualit&#233; (Sony Ericsson...).


----------



## iota (25 Juin 2007)

Salut.



Liyad a dit:


> Comme on dis, ce n'est pas parce que tu ne l'utilise pas que personne le fait.


La r&#233;ciproque est &#233;galement vraie 

Enfin, reste la possibilit&#233; d'envoyer des email avec les photos prises, l'absence de MMS est un faux probl&#232;me...

@+
iota


----------



## EricKvD (25 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Enfin, reste la possibilité d'envoyer des email avec les photos prises, l'absence de MMS est un faux problème...



Et, à mon avis, l'envoi d'un email une fausse solution  Je m'explique.

Je veux envoyer une photo "surprise" à quelqu'un. Quelquechose qui n'a de réelle raison d'êter que MAINTENANT. Pas de mms, ok, je vais le faire par mail. Et là, pas de bol, pas de réseau Wifi à ma disposition. Et, re-pas de bol, mon abonnement GSM ne me permet pas de me connecter à Internet par le GSM. Je fais quoi ?

Bref, cet exemple vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais c'est juste pour aller dans le sens de iota:
ce qui est indispensable pour certains est un gadget pour l'autre.


----------



## iota (25 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Et, re-pas de bol, mon abonnement GSM ne me permet pas de me connecter à Internet par le GSM. Je fais quoi ?


A priori, l'iPhone ne pouvant être vendu seul, il semble raisonable de penser qu'il sera accompagné d'un abonnement data permettant d'envoyer/recevoir des mails de n'importe où (edge).

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> A priori, l'iPhone ne pouvant être vendu seul, il semble raisonable de penser qu'il sera accompagné d'un abonnement data permettant d'envoyer/recevoir des mails de n'importe où (edge).



Je me fais l'avocat du diable (car en réalité, je n'aime pas non plus les MMS) :

Encore faut-il que la personne qui reçoit le mail soit devant son ordinateur à ce moment là, alors que si elle reçoit la photo par MMS, elle a plus de chances de la voir à l'instant souhaité par son expéditeur.

Mais on peut comprendre ce qui justifie la non présence de MMS : la volonté d'une certaine universalité. Tout le monde ou presque a un ordi et une adresse e-mail, alors que peu de gens ont la possibilité de recevoir des MMS, ce qui marginalise _de facto_ cette fonction.
Apple a assez souffert de sa "marginalité" pour avoir envie d'en sortir quand c'est possible.

En revanche à terme, et en cas de gros succès de l'iPhone, en n'incluant pas les MMS, c'est finalement Apple qui marginalisera les autres téléphones capables de MMS. Le MMS deviendra ringard, le must sera de recevoir des e-mails directement sur son téléphone, de préférence un iPhone.


----------



## tyler_d (25 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> A priori, l'iPhone ne pouvant être vendu seul, il semble raisonable de penser qu'il sera accompagné d'un abonnement data permettant d'envoyer/recevoir des mails de n'importe où (edge).
> 
> @+
> iota



et le mail mettra 10 plombes à partir à cause de l'edge, sympa ! merci iphone

je veux bien qu'on dise que l'iphone soit une révolution, mais il faut aussi etre objectif, pas de mms et pas de 3g, bouh c nul.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (25 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> et le mail mettra 10 plombes à partir à cause de l'edge, sympa ! merci iphone



Pourquoi, le mms il bénéficie d'un meilleur réseau et il est envoyé plus vite ? Les 2 fois ou j'ai envoyé un mms de ma vie, c'est long le % en haut qui tourne "gentiment" 



tyler_d a dit:


> je veux bien qu'on dise que l'iphone soit une révolution, mais il faut aussi etre objectif, pas de mms et pas de 3g, bouh c nul.



Par définition une révolution c'est pas quelque chose qui existe. Si tu veux du 3g et des mms tu peux acheter un téléphone aujourd'hui. Le mms c'est pas un problème. Sur les ordinateurs on utilise les mail et msn. Donc quand les réseaux et appareils de téléphone suivront, l'avenir c'est le mail et ...  msn  

Enfin la 3g, le contrat pour l'Europe est pas signé, et l'appareil pas finaliser. Il faudrait peut être raison garder  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## niko34 (25 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> et le mail mettra 10 plombes à partir à cause de l'edge, sympa ! merci iphone
> 
> je veux bien qu'on dise que l'iphone soit une révolution, mais il faut aussi etre objectif, pas de mms et pas de 3g, bouh c nul.



Tout le monde pointe l'absence de 3G pour l'iPhone.

Le débit en edge est de 22ko/s et le débit en 3G est de 36ko/s (débit testé par clubic en restant au même endroit). Donc si t'envoie un mail, il partira seulement 1,6x plus vite en 3G. Un article sympa chez clubic : http://www.clubic.com/article-36150-1-telephonie-de-troisieme-generation-edge-3g-etc.html

La différence existe, mais l'edge n'est pas largué je trouve. Si on rajoute les problèmes liés à l'autonomie des appareils 3G (la fréquence utilisé en 3G nécessite plus d'énergie), je trouve que l'edge est un bon compromis en attendant des vrais réseaux mobile haut débit (genre wimax, hdspa). Et puis, la couverture de la 3G, même en France, n'est pas excellente. Il suffit de faire un trajet en voiture ou en train pour s'en rendre compte.

C'est vrai que c'est dommage, mais faut pas croire non plus que la 3G soit aussi bien que les opérateurs le disent.


----------



## tyler_d (25 Juin 2007)

juste pour etre totalement précis sur les infos que tu apportes (meme sources, clubic)



> l'EDGE offre dans les faits un taux de transfert proche des 200 kbps en réception (25 ko/s) pour environ *60 kbps en émission (7,5 ko/s)*




ça fait long pour un mail, j'insiste !


----------



## niko34 (25 Juin 2007)

Tu oublies de dire qu'en 3G, le d&#233;bit en &#233;mission th&#233;orique est de 64kb/s (8ko/s) c'est &#224; dire pareil qu'avec du edge.

Donc, si on parle juste d'&#233;mission, la 3G n'a carr&#233;ment plus aucun avantage.

EDIT: juste pour dire que je ne r&#233;agis pas pour dire que la 3G n'est pas mieux que du edge. Les d&#233;bits en r&#233;ception sont sup&#233;rieurs, c'est s&#251;r. C'est juste pour sortir du battage marketing autour de la 3G qui est un peu mieux que l'edge, mais qui n'est pas la r&#233;volution annonc&#233;e. Si on met &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a, la consommation n&#233;cessaire pour les connexions 3G, l'autonomie des appareils en prend un coup. Et beaucoup de marques ont tendance &#224; oublier qu'un bon appareil mobile, pour remplir sa fonction principale, doit justement permettre de se d&#233;placer sans recharger tout le temps (je pense au nokia n95 qui est g&#233;nial sur le papier mais qui tient 2h30 http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite/test/67-2-test-nokia-n95.html)


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (25 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> ça fait long pour un mail, j'insiste !



Et en insistant également, les mms ils sont émis au même débit. Donc ça ne change rien entre mms et mail.  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

J-3 avant l'arriv&#233;e de l'Iphone!!! 
Les AT&T fermeront vendredi a 16H30 pour preparer la mise en rayon de l'Iphone et pour rouvrir &#224; 18H00 jusqu'&#224; 22H30.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2007)

on peut dire ce qu'on veut mais la 3G c'est quand même juste une grosse daube marketing.
Ca marche quand ça veut...


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2007)

De mon c&#244;t&#233;, avec un usage &#224; paris principalement, c'&#233;tait inutilisable il y a un an et demi en 3G. Aujourd'hui, depuis septembre 2006 environ, plus aucun probl&#232;me en 3G (chez SFR), et m&#234;me en repassant en gprs sur zone non couverte, que ce soit pour voix ou donn&#233;es. Il y a vraiment eu du travail de fait sur le r&#233;seau.


----------



## La mouette (26 Juin 2007)

L'activation se fera via iTunes..

Ceux qui l'ach&#232;terons en Europe ( dans le magasin qu'on a &#233;voqu&#233; plus) vont avoir de la peine &#224; activer leur iPhone..enfin il me semble

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/06/26/activation-video-reveals-some-interesting-details-and-an-80gb/

La vid&#233;o

http://www.apple.com/iphone/usingiphone/activation.html


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juin 2007)

Quand on voit les tarifs US 
60$ = 450 minutes + 5000 minutes nuit et week end + data illimit&#233; + 200 SMS, et pour 20$ de plus les SMS illimit&#233;s


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> L'activation se fera via iTunes..
> 
> Ceux qui l'ach&#232;terons en Europe ( dans le magasin qu'on a &#233;voqu&#233; plus) vont avoir de la peine &#224; activer leur iPhone..enfin il me semble
> 
> ...


 
Putain la loose... Ca sent mauvais ca... Si le fait d'avoir un autre operateur que Cingular bloque le transfer Itunes - Iphone, va falloir ruser pour mettre la musique...Esperons que ce soit juste pour enregistrer l'iphone sur l'itunes store et AT&T et non pas pour synchroniser l'iphone avec son mac...


----------



## La mouette (26 Juin 2007)

Mais ça fait un peu cher la tentative hasardeuse..

600  le super iPod qui synchronise pas ..la baffe


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais ça fait un peu cher la tentative hasardeuse..
> 
> 600  le super iPod qui synchronise pas ..la baffe


 
Oui mais ca fait mal aux fesses de prendre un abo cingular que pour synchroniser ton Iphone a ton Mac... Avec deux ans d'engagement les nerfs...


----------



## La mouette (26 Juin 2007)

Bref , peu importe comment tu tournes le problème, l'iPhone est un téléphone cher à l'usage


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bref , peu importe comment tu tournes le problème, l'iPhone est un téléphone cher à l'usage


Bah si on part sur le fait qu'on est pieds et point lies a un operateur je dirais oui... mais apres en terme d'abo ce n'est pas plus cher qu'un Blackberry...je dirais plutot que c'est un telephone contraignant a l'usage. Ceci j'ai vraiment hate de voir si la syncro est paralyser par l'abonnement ou pas...


----------



## tyler_d (26 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Bah si on part sur le fait qu'on est pieds et point lies a un operateur je dirais oui... mais apres en terme d'abo ce n'est pas plus cher qu'un Blackberry...je dirais plutot que c'est un telephone contraignant a l'usage. Ceci j'ai vraiment hate de voir si la syncro est paralyser par l'abonnement ou pas...



je pense qu'au début il va etre difficile de faire sans... c'est un peu comme une joint venture entre at&t qui fourni le réseau et l'infrastructure et apple qui fourni l'appareil et certain service.

De plus quel intéret de prendre un iphone si c'est pas pour téléphoner ?:mouais:


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> je pense qu'au début il va etre difficile de faire sans... c'est un peu comme une joint venture entre at&t qui fourni le réseau et l'infrastructure et apple qui fourni l'appareil et certain service.
> 
> De plus quel intéret de prendre un iphone si c'est pas pour téléphoner ?:mouais:


 
Ben si c'est pour telephoner, mais quand tu as deja un abo chez t-mobile, c'est un peu penible de souscrire un abo chez cingular uniquement pour synchroniser ton Iphone.


----------



## iota (26 Juin 2007)

Salut.



iota a dit:


> A priori, l'iPhone ne pouvant &#234;tre vendu seul, il semble raisonable de penser qu'il sera accompagn&#233; d'un abonnement data permettant d'envoyer/recevoir des mails de n'importe o&#249; (edge).


Pourquoi j'ai pas jou&#233; au loto moi...  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Pourquoi j'ai pas joué au loto moi...  :rateau:
> 
> ...


 
Pourquoi le loto? Faut simplement prendre un billet d'avion!  Bon ca coute plus cher c'est mais t'as plus de chance de gagner!


----------



## badboyprod (26 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Quand on voit les tarifs US
> 60$ = 450 minutes + 5000 minutes nuit et week end + data illimité + 200 SMS, et pour 20$ de plus les SMS illimités


 
Il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'ici on paye quand on recoit un appel ou un texto. Donc du coup tu appel jamais 450 minutes. Mais je reconnais que c'est quand meme moins cher qu'en France


----------



## EricKvD (27 Juin 2007)

La presse américaine a pu tester l'iPhone!


----------



## knight2000 (27 Juin 2007)

Hum, quelques petits défauts alors ?...
Alors : Smartphone ou iPhone ?  


Raah, l'iPhone me tente vraiment beaucoup


----------



## bill clinton (27 Juin 2007)

Je viens de revoir la présentation de l'iphone par Jobs et j'ai remarqué un bon paquet de traces de doigts sur l'écran.  Et ça... ça le fait pas du tout... C'est peut être ça qui me rebute un peu dans l'iPhone.
bouhhh...  


Bill


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Juin 2007)

Bon pour nos amis belges, la carte sim est là, pour le reste c'est au bon vouloir d'Apple ... et des opérateurs.

http://www.nytimes.com/ref/business/20070627_POGUE_GRAPHIC.htm

A nos amis américains : merci de vous ruiner en iphone que nous puissions avoir quelques opérateurs du vieux continent à franchir le cap du "Unlimited Data" :love: 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## EricKvD (27 Juin 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Bon pour nos amis belges, la carte sim est là, pour le reste c'est au bon vouloir d'Apple ... et des opérateurs.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/ref/business/20070627_POGUE_GRAPHIC.htm
> 
> ...



Toi j't'adore !


----------



## tyler_d (27 Juin 2007)

pas vraiment d'infos interressante dans ces 2 articles, mais la vidéo du NY Times est marrante (vs celle du WSJ qui est soporifique...)

une info qui est quand meme importante :



> The glass gets smudgy  a sleeve wipes it clean  but it doesnt scratch easily. Ive walked around with an iPhone in my pocket for two weeks, naked and unprotected (the iPhone, that is, not me), and theres not a mark on it.



isn't it ?


----------



## knight2000 (27 Juin 2007)

Intéressant ca ...
Après tout, un stylet devrait faire l'affaire, afin de ne pas salir 
ce grand écran qu'offre l'iPhone


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juin 2007)

Moi qui croyait que le verre tactile ne se salissait pas ou du moins moins que le plastique .


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> Int&#233;ressant ca ...
> Apr&#232;s tout, un stylet devrait faire l'affaire, afin de ne pas salir
> ce grand &#233;cran qu'offre l'iPhone



Oui, sauf que l&#224;, tout comme ceux qui r&#233;clament un &#233;cran &#224; l'iPod shuffle, un iPhone muni d'un stylet n'est alors plus vraiment un iPhone...  En tout cas plus du tout dans le concept qu'a voulu Apple: un appareil enti&#232;rement (multi-) tactile &#224; l'aide des doigts.


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

> AT&T has posted a FAQ for the iPhone and service activation. Much of the information was known, but clarifies activation policies:
> 
> - $499 for 4GB, $599 for 8GB iPhone
> - 2-year service agreement required
> ...


----------



## EricKvD (27 Juin 2007)

> *Pre-installed SIM card.*



Ben oui, ça m'étonne pas ça. Vu que nos amis américains seront forcés de prendre un abo AT&T, c'est plus facile d'avior direct la carte *pré-installée*.

Mais il n'est pas dit *hard-installed SIM Card* ce qui laisserait supposer l'impossibilité de remplacer la carte. Sinon, pourquoi avoir une trappe SIM Card ? 

P'tet pour faire joli...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Le dites à personne mais j'ai craqué pour l'iPhone ..  

Donc si je ne me suis pas fait arnaquer comme un bleu  je l'aurais la semaine prochaine, et là , je vous dirais si , le volatile _mouetteux_, en est pour ses frais  ...

Wait and see :sleep:


----------



## lifenight (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le dites à personne mais j'ai craqué pour l'iPhone ..
> 
> Donc si je ne me suis pas fait arnaquer comme un bleu  je l'aurais la semaine prochaine, et là , je vous dirais si , le volatile _mouetteux_, en est pour ses frais  ...
> 
> Wait and see :sleep:



Félicitations, où l'as tu acheté ? Il y a déjà des débridages ? Je pensais qu'il fallait enregistrer son téléphone via itunes pour accéder à toutes ses fonctions


----------



## EricKvD (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le dites à personne mais j'ai craqué pour l'iPhone ..
> 
> Donc si je ne me suis pas fait arnaquer comme un bleu  je l'aurais la semaine prochaine, et là , je vous dirais si , le volatile _mouetteux_, en est pour ses frais  ...
> 
> Wait and see :sleep:



J'croise les doigts pour toi... et bien entendu, j'attends... heu, nous attendons un rapport complet et circonstancié minute par minute de tes impressions, joies et peines par rapport à ton iPhone...


----------



## EricKvD (27 Juin 2007)

David Pogue a dit:
			
		

> A future iPhone model will be able to exploit AT&Ts newer, much faster data network, which is now available in 160 cities.





			
				AT&T a dit:
			
		

> 3G                                                                                                                          The next generation of wireless. Blazing speed and even more capability. Trouvé sur leur  Web site



Tiens tiens, voilà qui devient intéressant. Vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Félicitations, où l'as tu acheté ?


Abidjan :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

Les quatre premiers tests de l'Apple iPhone


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Félicitations, où l'as tu acheté ? Il y a déjà des débridages ? Je pensais qu'il fallait enregistrer son téléphone via itunes pour accéder à toutes ses fonctions



C'est ce qui me fait peur :rateau: 

On verra bien :mouais:


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le dites à personne mais j'ai craqué pour l'iPhone ..
> 
> Donc si je ne me suis pas fait arnaquer comme un bleu  je l'aurais la semaine prochaine, et là , je vous dirais si , le volatile _mouetteux_, en est pour ses frais ...
> 
> Wait and see :sleep:


 
bienvenu au club! Je devrais recevoir le mien d'ici deux semaines! Au fait tu l'as commande ou?

En tous cas les premieres critiques n'ont pas l'air transcendante...Bon concept mais pas vraiment au point... Nous verrons bien a l'usage l'efficacite de la bete...


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

Les premiers geek font la queue a l'apple center de la 5th avenue. New relayer par Metro.

Faut quand meme etre barge...:rateau:


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (27 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> En tous cas les premieres critiques n'ont pas l'air transcendante...Bon concept mais pas vraiment au point... Nous verrons bien a l'usage l'efficacite de la bete...



Enfin, elle sont toutes très bonne, mais effectivement pas Extraordinaire.

Pour tous c'est quand même un voir le meilleur produit  

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que le "pas vraiment au point" grace à vous et aux ricains il sera parfaitement au point pour décembre - janvier :love: 

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Selon ce que j'ai pu lire ( mais j'arrive pas à retrouver l'article) c'est Vodafone qui tient la corde pour l'iPhone en Europe


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Enfin, elle sont toutes très bonne, mais effectivement pas Extraordinaire.
> 
> Pour tous c'est quand même un voir le meilleur produit
> 
> ...


 
Enfin si tu lis les deux critiques sur macplus tu te rends compte qu il y a des points noirs :
- pas denregistrement vidéo (je trouve ca hallucinant! Tous les telephones le font)
- pas de support du Flash (pour un un tel oriente web ca quand meme impensable...)

Comme tu dis, qui est ce qui va essuyer les platres? C'est nous!!!! Bon on l a quand meme choisi


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> - pas de support du Flash (pour un un tel oriente web ca quand meme impensable...)


Ca peut-être ajouté par une simple mise à jour du firmware. C'est pas bloquant d'un point de vue matériel...

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Comme tu dis, qui est ce qui va essuyer les platres? C'est nous!!!! Bon on l a quand meme choisi



Finalement il est bien cet iPhone. Si c'est de la ***** je repenserais &#224; deux fois avant d'acheter une nouveaut&#233; Apple, donc gr&#226;ce &#224; l'iPhone je risque de faire des &#233;conomies, merci Steeeve


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Finalement il est bien cet iPhone. Si c'est de la ***** je repenserais à deux fois avant d'acheter une nouveauté Apple, donc grâce à l'iPhone je risque de faire des économies, merci Steeeve


 
Vu sous cet angle....  
Tu m'as toujours pas dit ou tu l as commande!!


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Le seul qui le "vend" en Suisse ..

Pas taper :mouais:


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

Aie...Tu prends des risques... j'espere que tu le recervas... mais je ne sais pas comment ils vont faire pour le debloquer...Et pour l activation via itunes... C chaud... Je crois les doigts pour toi!


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Je ne peux être que surpris agréablement

On verra l'activation via iTunes je l'ai regardé 10 fois sur la vidéo Apple. On verra


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne peux être que surpris agréablement
> 
> On verra l'activation via iTunes je l'ai regardé 10 fois sur la vidéo Apple. On verra


 
pour l'activation via Itunes avec un autre operateur, j'aurais peut etre la reponse demain ou apres demain. Je te tiens au courant. Si tu as des news avant, let me know.


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Ok merci


----------



## LALLES (27 Juin 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Bon pour nos amis belges, la carte sim est là, pour le reste c'est au bon vouloir d'Apple ... et des opérateurs.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/ref/business/20070627_POGUE_GRAPHIC.htm
> 
> ...



merci de penser à nous...on serait triste d'être privé de cette merveille mais encore plus triste de ne plus pouvoir partager nos impressions avec vous...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

> Can I unlock iPhone and use it with another wireless carrier?
> AT&T is the exclusive wireless carrier for iPhone in the United States. If you currently use another wireless carrier, you can choose to transfer your number when you activate your AT&T account.



FAQ de l'iPhone


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2007)

On vient de me dire que c'est orange qui a d&#233;croch&#233; le gros lot.

Ca sera donc sans moi.

Quel op&#233;rateur de merde...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Si c'est Orange c'est bon pour moi


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si c'est Orange c'est bon pour moi


Pour moi aussi


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

ça va être difficile de le laisser dans le carton jusqu'en Décembre


----------



## badboyprod (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça va être difficile de le laisser dans le carton jusqu'en Décembre


Il devrait etre debloque si tu l'achetes en suisse...Sinon je ne vois pas l interet d'attendre jusqu'a Noel!!! Autant l'acheter quand il sort en France... Tu devrais demander au gars si il est debloque par precaution...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

On en saura peut-être plus avec iTunes 7.3 qui ne va pas tarder...


----------



## LALLES (27 Juin 2007)

decidement on est gâté encore une nouvelle video sur le site d'APPLE 

celle-ci concerne l'utilisation du clavier on y decouvre une "loupe" et l'utilisation de la barre d'espace pour valider un mot enrégistré dans le dictionnaire


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Apple met le paquet avec le 29..


----------



## tyler_d (27 Juin 2007)

soit il y a deux dock dispo, soit il a changé.

Sur les vidéos du NY times, le doc est classic, idem sur la home page d'apple.com
par contre, dans les autres pages de démos du produit, on voit le dock avec la petite prise pour recharger l'oreillette BT....


----------



## iota (27 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> soit il y a deux dock dispo, soit il a changé.


C'est juste un accessoire disponible en option.

@+
iota


----------



## Liyad (27 Juin 2007)

Tr&#233;s belle vid&#233;o qui donne vraiment envi de l'avoir ^^

Si c'est chez SFR ... ^^

Par contre j'ai entendu pas mal de critique du fait qu'il n'a pas de flash, enfin, si par flash vous entendez l'esp&#232;ce de petite loupiote, c'est pas un grand changement.

Il me semble qu'il n'y as que les Sony Ericsson K800 et le nouveau (K900 ?) qui ont un vrai flash Xenon, sinon les petite loupiote ne serve &#224; rien ...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2007)

Tout les derniers mod&#232;les ont un mini flash Xenon, mais pour la photo rien ne vaut un vrai APN 

Mais l&#224; on ne parle pas du m&#234;me flash, toi c'est hardware et l&#224; c'est software


----------



## iNN (27 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Apple met le paquet avec le 29..



Terrible, il faut le reconna&#238;tre.

Vivement que les macg&#233;addicts nous fassent des vid&#233;os.

Et puis effectivement, rien ne vaut un vrai APN pour faire des photographies. 
L'iPhone en poss&#232;de un effectivement, mais je pense qu'il n'est l&#224; que pour le cot&#233; pratique de la chose, c'est a dire prendre une photographie de moyenne d&#233;finition pour envoyer via email ( pr&#233;cisons que pour l'EDGE, inutile d'essayer d'envoyer plus de 3 Mo - avec la 3G aussi d'ailleurs - non que cela ne marche pas, mais que c'est long ... ), histoire de montrer un truc sympa a un ami, ou d'&#233;toffer son r&#233;pertoire avec la photographie de ses amis, ...

Enfin ce n'est que mon opinion ...


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Juin 2007)

Comment as tu fait pour te procurer un iPhone si tu est eu Europe? :mouais:

Et puis, comment tu fera pour le faire fonctionner? (téléphoner, etc..)


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Comment as tu fait pour te procurer un iPhone si tu est eu Europe? :mouais:
> 
> Et puis, comment tu fera pour le faire fonctionner? (t&#233;l&#233;phoner, etc..)


1 : sans doute en l'achetant, peut &#234;tre en le volant&#8230; mais &#231;a serait mal.

2 : visiblement, &#231;a se pilote avec les doigts


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> 2 : visiblement, ça se pilote avec les doigt



Les doigts ? 


Bon, mais est ce qu'il existe en rose ?


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Les doigts ?
> 
> 
> Bon, mais est ce qu'il existe en rose ?


y'a pas que les trucs roses qui se pilotent avec les doigts


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> y'a pas que les trucs roses qui se pilotent avec les doigts



J'suis nulle en iphone, ok 

Mais en trucs roses..


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2007)

Là au moins c'est clair


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2007)

Salut,

il semble qu'Apple est d&#233;velopp&#233; un lecteur de flux RSS pour iPhone via une application web (Ajax et tout le tralala).

C'est disponible ici et &#231;a ne marche que sur iPhone.

@+
iota


----------



## Dark Farmer (28 Juin 2007)

Enregistrer des vidéo et envoyer des MMS, un début de réponse >> http://www.svmmac.fr/news/3861/la_presse_est_unanime


----------



## knight2000 (28 Juin 2007)

Euh, selon M6 (12-50 de ce midi), l'iPhone serait entre 375 et 450 euros, mais avec un forfait d'au moins 45 euros.

L'op&#233;rateur n'est pas encore d&#233;finit : Orange ou Vodafone.

A ce prix de forfait, je vais y r&#233;fl&#233;chir tout compte fait


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> Euh, selon M6 (12-50 de ce midi), l'iPhone serait entre 375 et 450 euros, mais avec un forfait d'au moins 45 euros.
> 
> L'opérateur n'est pas encore définit : Orange ou Vodafone.
> 
> A ce prix de forfait, je vais y réfléchir tout compte fait



Vodaphone a jeté l'éponge. bouygues juste après. c'est orange qui l'a...


----------



## EricKvD (28 Juin 2007)

Dites les mecs, vous les avez où les infos sur la bataille de opérateurs pour l'iPhone ? Parce que je serais intéressé à trouver ça pour la Belgique moi...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (28 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Dites les mecs, vous les avez o&#249; les infos sur la bataille de op&#233;rateurs pour l'iPhone ? Parce que je serais int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; trouver &#231;a pour la Belgique moi...



pour la belgique c'est proximus (belgacom) qui rafle la mise avec un contrat d'exclusivit&#233; de 10 ans et des abonnements &#224; partir de 100&#8364; par mois, 10 sms gratuit, data 1mo et appel illimit&#233;s entre 02h et 3h du matin vers l'un des 10 num&#233;ros amis de ton carnet d'adresse une fois par an... ah, j'oubliais, avec cet abonnement fantastique tu peux aussi t&#233;l&#233;charger 1 chanson *GRATUITEMENT* sur ITS tous les 6 mois et faire d&#233;velopper 2 photos par an au x frais de la princesse...  

"Belgacom... mieux vaut  parfois rester o&#249; l'on est".... on appelle &#231;a de l'immobilisme: Merci belgacon

(Mode HS Off)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Dites les mecs, vous les avez o&#249; les infos sur la bataille de op&#233;rateurs pour l'iPhone ? Parce que je serais int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; trouver &#231;a pour la Belgique moi...



Comment on dit d&#233;j&#224;?

Ah oui


"une source bien inform&#233;e..." :rateau:


----------



## antoine2405 (28 Juin 2007)

http://67.15.12.241/itunes/index.htm

Interresant interessant

Merci a innocash


----------



## two (28 Juin 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> pour la belgique c'est proximus (belgacom) qui rafle la mise avec un contrat d'exclusivité de 10 ans et des abonnements à partir de 100 par mois, 10 sms gratuit, data 1mo et appel illimités entre 02h et 3h du matin vers l'un des 10 numéros amis de ton carnet d'adresse une fois par an... ah, j'oubliais, avec cet abonnement fantastique tu peux aussi télécharger 1 chanson *GRATUITEMENT* sur ITS tous les 6 mois et faire développer 2 photos par an au x frais de la princesse...
> 
> "Belgacom... mieux vaut  parfois rester où l'on est".... on appelle ça de l'immobilisme: Merci belgacon
> 
> (Mode HS Off)



Si c'est comme ca... j'fais comme tant d'autre ... j'demandes la nationalité suisse...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (28 Juin 2007)

non mais plus s&#233;rieusement, je me demande vraiment comment &#231;a va  se passer en Belgique o&#249; la politique du contrat li&#233; est moins naturelle qu'en France....
On aura peut-&#234;tre droit &#224; des Iphone tout nu (va falloir leur trouver une tenue pour les sortir avec ce temps de chiottes)

bon comme on dit... 

_Wait and See_ mais j'esp&#232;re de tout coeur que Belgacom ne va pas mettre la main sur ce contrat, il font d&#233;j&#224; assez chier comme &#231;a avec leurs limitations multiples (notamment de DL et UL  qui nous prive de la TV P2P tout &#231;a pour privil&#233;gier Belgacom TV, la plus grosse pompe &#224; fric multim&#233;dia de la terre)


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vodaphone a jeté l'éponge. bouygues juste après. c'est orange qui l'a...



 



			
				macgé a dit:
			
		

> Vodafone dopé par liPhone [Jeudi 16:15  BF] Cette fois, cest au tour de Vodafone de tenir la corde. En concurrence avec Orange et Deutsche Telekom pour accueillir liPhone en Europe, lopérateur britannique serait le mieux placé, daprès les dernières spéculations. Conséquence, son action gagnait plus de 2% jeudi, pour atteindre un plus haut depuis cinq ans. Selon le magazine allemand Bright, Apple exigerait un nombre minimum de ventes de liPhone et un contrôle sur les prix, ce qui poserait problème à Vodafone, qui souhaiterait au contraire subventionner lappareil. Si Vodafone décroche le contrat, liPhone arrivera donc sur les réseaux de SFR en France, de Proximus en Belgique et de Swisscom en Suisse.



 

Le problème avec les sources, c'est les fuites, ça va dans tous les sens.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## badboyprod (28 Juin 2007)

Restriction sur les Iphones! Seulement deux par personne! N'aurait-il pas prevu assez d'Iphone ou aurait-il juger la demande plus importante qu'il n'y parait?

Source

A noter aussi l'apparition sur le site www.apple.com/iphone des communiques de presse.


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Restriction sur les Iphones! Seulement deux par personne! N'aurait-il pas prevu assez d'Iphone ou aurait-il juger la demande plus importante qu'il n'y parait?


Ou tout simplement pour éviter la mise en place d'un marché parallèle sur eBay (ce qui est généralement le cas avec les consoles de jeux qui sont revendues à prix d'or pour cause de pénurie).

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2007)

Option Prepay possible

prepay


----------



## LALLES (28 Juin 2007)

> Posté par *macgé*
> _ Vodafone dopé par liPhone [Jeudi 16:15  BF] Cette fois, cest au tour de Vodafone de tenir la corde. En concurrence avec Orange et Deutsche Telekom pour accueillir liPhone en Europe, lopérateur britannique serait le mieux placé, daprès les dernières spéculations. Conséquence, son action gagnait plus de 2% jeudi, pour atteindre un plus haut depuis cinq ans. Selon le magazine allemand Bright, Apple exigerait un nombre minimum de ventes de liPhone et un contrôle sur les prix, ce qui poserait problème à Vodafone, qui souhaiterait au contraire subventionner lappareil. Si Vodafone décroche le contrat, liPhone arrivera donc sur les réseaux de SFR en France*, de Proximus en Belgique et de Swisscom en Suisse.*_



Dis moi "lorenzo di lolo" est ce que la derniere phrase que tu cites n'est pas de toi car sur les news de macgé on trouve ceci



> Vodafone dopé par liPhone
> Posté Jeudi à 16:15 par Benjamin Ferran
> 
> Cette fois, cest au tour de Vodafone de tenir la corde. En concurrence avec Orange et Deutsche Telekom pour accueillir liPhone en Europe, lopérateur britannique serait le mieux placé, daprès les dernières spéculations. Conséquence, son action gagnait plus de 2% jeudi, pour atteindre un plus haut depuis cinq ans. Selon le magazine allemand Bright, Apple exigerait un nombre minimum de ventes de liPhone et un contrôle sur les prix, ce qui poserait problème à Vodafone, qui souhaiterait au contraire subventionner lappareil. Si Vodafone décroche le contrat, liPhone arrivera donc sur les réseaux de SFR en France.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Juin 2007)

Ca ne touche pas que l'iphone, et c'est Une étude, c'est juste une "info" quoi  

Les ondes

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## CERDAN (28 Juin 2007)

il sort &#224; quelle heure demain, il y aura une keynote ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (28 Juin 2007)

Pour LALLES : c'est la news macgé qui a été modifiée. Il y a plus qu'a demander à Benjamin pourquoi  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> http://67.15.12.241/itunes/index.htm
> 
> Interresant interessant
> 
> Merci a innocash


 
Oui. Et? ça m'a l'air plutôt obscur.


----------



## Alfoo (28 Juin 2007)

tiens tiens, aucun evenement de pr&#233;vu le 29 juin ? 

http://www.apple.com/retail/fifthavenue/week/20070624.html


----------



## LALLES (28 Juin 2007)

encore une review de l'iphone de USA TODAY

Cette fois on decouvre l'iphone sous tous les angles  et sa boite....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Posté par macgé
Vodafone dopé par liPhone [Jeudi 16:15  BF] Cette fois, cest au tour de Vodafone de tenir la corde. En concurrence avec Orange et Deutsche Telekom pour accueillir liPhone en Europe, lopérateur britannique serait le mieux placé, daprès les dernières spéculations. Conséquence, son action gagnait plus de 2% jeudi, pour atteindre un plus haut depuis cinq ans. Selon le magazine allemand Bright, Apple exigerait un nombre minimum de ventes de liPhone et un contrôle sur les prix, ce qui poserait problème à Vodafone, qui souhaiterait au contraire subventionner lappareil. Si Vodafone décroche le contrat, liPhone arrivera donc sur les réseaux de SFR en France, de Proximus en Belgique et de Swisscom en Suisse.

celle là mérite d'entrer au pantheon des farces.

Il est strictement interdit à un opérateur Belge de subventionner de quelque manière que ce soit un terminal.

Le minimum de commande:
Ca veut dire que si un opérateur veut commander 1 million de terminaux pour s'assurer l'exclusivité, il devra faire avec son stock et basta: pas de reprise (et c'est très bien). La reprise des invendus est une plaie dans le hight-tech. 

Contrôle sur les prix:
Va falloir expliquer ça à la commission de contrôle de la concurrence européenne, je suis sur qu'ils vont aimer. Notez qu'il y a la même chose aux US.

Voda, swisscom, proximus:
super, on s'adore; je vais faire plein de business.
Si la vie était si simple, ça se saurait...

Quand on connait un tant soit peu les sociétés américaines, on sait que celles ci regardent une chose:
le retour sur investissement. point barre. Et c'est normal. Un phone de ce type; c'est au bas mot 100 à 150 millions d'investissement, sans parler des budgets marketing pour le lancer, ni des groupes de personnes investis dans le projet, les sous traitants avec des contrats prévoyant des pénalités dans les 2 sens, ni, ni, ni, ni, ...

Bon, si on attendait sagement le lancement pour savoir ce qu'il y a dedans? vous savez, comme dans forrest gump:
les boites de chocolat, c'est super, on sait jamais ce qu'il va y avoir dedans.

sérieusement: les tractations sont en cours, aucun (ni Apple, ni les opérateurs) n'a gagné. Les développeurs sont sur les starting block pour savoir QUI va faire quoi. 

SEULS CEUX DIRECTEMENT IMPLIQUES DANS LE PROJET SAVENT, ET CEUX LA NE LAISSERONT RIEN FILTRER PARCE-QUE LES PENALITES SONT ENORMES (proportionnelles au chiffre d'affaire de la société)

désolé de casser le joujou. je vous promets, je me tais.... jusqu'à la prochaine.


----------



## manustyle (28 Juin 2007)

Pujadas vient d'en causer dans le 20H.

Des gens font la queue devant les Apple Store depuis 3 jours aux States


----------



## badboyprod (28 Juin 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Pujadas vient d'en causer dans le 20H.
> 
> Des gens font la queue devant les Apple Store depuis 3 jours aux States


 
Oui ca fait 3 jours que le dis! Sont fous ces ricains! Toutes les teles defilent a leur chevet. C'est plutot marrant!


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2007)

It was seen


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2007)

Les employés Apple vonte recevoir des iPhones gratuitement


----------



## LALLES (28 Juin 2007)

Ce qui frappe sur cette image c'est la qualité de l'ecran....même en pleine lumiere il semble très lisible


----------



## F118I4 (29 Juin 2007)

une autre photo:






*Source*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Faut avouer que niveau résolution, il est superbe. 

480x320 à 160 dpi...


----------



## Liyad (29 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> une autre photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment sa se fait que cable audio soit transparent :mouais:


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Comment sa se fait que cable audio soit transparent :mouais:



Il est pas transparent, il est dans l'ombre :rateau:


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

C'est qu'il l'est pas. Il est gris, mais c'est vrai que le reflet au niveau du doigt donne l'illusion d'une transparence.


----------



## badboyprod (29 Juin 2007)

A y est ils sont 30 a faire la queue sous la pluie!!! Incroyable!! Les teles sont en places pour l'événement!!


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2007)

ça fait un buzz d'enfer, à ce demander si Apple ne les paye pas pour faire ça


----------



## EricKvD (29 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> Si c'est comme ca... j'fais comme tant d'autre ... j'demandes la nationalité suisse...



De toute manière, dans toutes mes recherches, je n'ai jamais vu BASE cité comme opérateur intéressant pour Apple.

Donc c'est rappé pour toi !


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2007)

C'est aujourd'hui le grand jour. Le day 1 de l'&#232;re iPhone


----------



## two (29 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> De toute manière, dans toutes mes recherches, je n'ai jamais vu BASE cité comme opérateur intéressant pour Apple.
> 
> Donc c'est rappé pour toi !



vi 
mais comme en belgique les ventes liées sont interdites... 

et puis base est (si je ne m'abuse) lié à Bouygues Télécom...


----------



## manustyle (29 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Ce qui frappe sur cette image c'est la qualité de l'ecran....même en pleine lumiere il semble très lisible



Oui mais l'écran ne risque pas de se retrouver vite rayer et surtout sale, vu que l'on s'en sert avec les doigts ? :mouais:


----------



## antoine2405 (29 Juin 2007)

Il y a donc bien un endroit ou l'on peut changer la carte SIM???


Donc il y a bien moyen de debloquer....


----------



## EricKvD (29 Juin 2007)

Le "gros" problème est plutôt à mon sens toutes les applications annexes de l'Iphone: VoiceMail, PushMail... qui ne seront pas disponible chez tous les opérateurs. 

Si tu changes ta carte Sim, si tu fais sauter le sim-lock, tu auras un superbe iPhone avec certaines fonctionnalités qui ne marcheront probablement pas avec ton opérateur.

C'est cela qui pousse Apple à travailler avec certains (groupes d') opérateurs: fournir une solution intégrée pour avoir un maximum de fonctionnalités opérationnelles sur l'iPhone


----------



## EricKvD (29 Juin 2007)

Ce tsunami qui s'appelle Apple iPhone (Source: DataNews)


----------



## clochelune (29 Juin 2007)

ah que ça fait envie!!
je me demande à combien seront les abonnements téléphoniques en France en revanche...
je me demande s'il n'y aura pas de parténariat avec Orange... 
mais on verra bien tout ça quand ça sera prêt pour l'Europe!
enfin, les abonnements aux U.S. semblent assez élevés quand même (quand je paie quinze euros par mois pour 45mn actuellement!)
mais l'iPhone fait vraiment rêver!!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Juin 2007)

A tous les coups, forfait pro 50 ou 60 euros par mois + le prix du portable :sick:


----------



## SITRALE (29 Juin 2007)

Excusez moi, je JURE que j'ai fai une recherche et j'ai pas trouvé...SORTIE FRANCAISE?



S.


----------



## badboyprod (29 Juin 2007)

8:00 a New-York... Plus que 8:00 avant le lancement...


----------



## EricKvD (29 Juin 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Excusez moi, je JURE que j'ai fai une recherche et j'ai pas trouvé...SORTIE FRANCAISE?
> 
> 
> 
> S.



Ca dépend... pour quelle version de l'iPhone ? Moi, à ta place, j'attendrais la version 2.45 de l'iPhone Shuffle, quelquepart vers Q5 en 2123...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2007)

MacGeneration propose un r&#233;sum&#233; de ce que propose l'iPhone, de ses caract&#233;ristiques, de ce qu'il est possible de faire avec et de ne pas faire, combien il co&#251;tera, ou encore quand sera-t-il disponible ici en Europe.


----------



## SITRALE (29 Juin 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Ca dépend... pour quelle version de l'iPhone ? Moi, à ta place, j'attendrais la version 2.45 de l'iPhone Shuffle, quelquepart vers Q5 en 2123...



Nan sans déconner ? Après l'été ? quan ! ! !???

S.


----------



## SITRALE (29 Juin 2007)

Ok bon apparament 3èm trimestre 2007, on a pas plus précis que ca...bon bah reste plus qu'à attendre...

S.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juin 2007)

Steve Jobs a quand meme bien relancé apple, et çà va pas s'arreter...

si apple n'avait pas fait autre chose que du mac, on en parlerait meme

plus.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (29 Juin 2007)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Steve Jobs a quand meme bien relancé apple, et çà va pas s'arreter...
> 
> si apple n'avait pas fait autre chose que du mac, on en parlerait meme
> 
> plus.



Oui enfin on garde l'histoire qu'on veut  . Steve il voulait être fournisseur internet, et puis l'ipod était prêt  

Quelques années plus tard, on a un produit fantastique qui arrive et Steve il est génial. Mais sans ce choix (hasardeux), pas ipod pas d'iphone, et Apple ...

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2007)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/accessories/


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> 8:00 a New-York... Plus que 8:00 avant le lancement...




Faux  Il sort a 18h00 c'est dans tout les journaux Canadiens 



Edit: 18h00 Heure U.S


----------



## jro44 (29 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> un doute : on ne peut pas faire de vidéo avec son iphone ?
> 
> 
> je pense pas, mais c'est "bizarre"... ok je pense pas que ça soit une fonction super utilisée, mais si on a un acces direct à you tube, la logique ne voudrais qu'on puisse envoyée directement ses vidéos ?
> ...


 
Pour balancer des vidéo style _*Happy Slapping*_. en direct sur YouTUBE ? C'est peut-être pas un mal :love: 

Par contre, c'est vrai qu'on pourrait louper quelques belles boulettes style celle Patrick DEVEDJAN de ces derniers jours :love: :love: :love: 

Sinon, j'ai vu la démo de ce bijou, ça donne envie ! Mais le problème, c'est que j'ai aussi vu le prix :rose:


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

J'ai quand m&#234;me quelques questions suite a la lecture de l'Article de Weboliver:

Comment int&#233;grer un GPS dans l'iPhone via une mise &#224; jour logicielle?

Pourquoi ne pas permettre la synchronisation &#224; son Mac via bluetooth?

Merci


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2007)

Salut.



La mouette a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/iphone/accessories/


$129 l'oreillette bluetooth...
Il ne se mouche pas avec le coude Steve... 

A ce prix l&#224;, il peuvent ajouter le Dual Dock dans la bo&#238;te 

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2007)

M&#224;j iTunes 7.3







Edit: la news est sur le portail dsl, j'avais pas vu


----------



## badboyprod (29 Juin 2007)

Itunes 7.3 en telechargement!


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## F118I4 (29 Juin 2007)

Dur dur l' attente:






Jolis les sabots en plastique rouge  j' espère que c' est confortable au moins.

*Source


*


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2007)

C'est fou, cette ferveur pour certain produits  

Moi j'aurais jamais fait la fil hein


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'ai quand même quelques questions suite a la lecture de l'Article de Weboliver:
> 
> Comment intégrer un GPS dans l'iPhone via une mise à jour logicielle?
> 
> ...




heu... le gps, c'est pas logiciel. Pour une mise à jours ça en serait une sacrée. Imaginez, changer la carte mère où est intégré la puce GPS.

version 2 parait il, et pour l'Europe avec la 3G.


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juin 2007)

On pourra l'acheter sur l'apple store ? si oui, pourquoi n'y est t-il pas maintenant ?
sinon, c'est chez AT&T ?


----------



## jro44 (29 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Dur dur l' attente:
> 
> Jolis les sabots en plastique rouge  j' espère que c' est confortable au moins.
> 
> *Source*


 
Rigoles pas : ce sont les nouveaux *iSabots* :love:


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Ce qui frappe sur cette image c'est la qualit&#233; de l'ecran....m&#234;me en pleine lumiere il semble tr&#232;s lisible



On dirait le logo bmw en haut &#224; droite(merci iota) de l'&#233;cran .


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> On pourra l'acheter sur l'apple store ? si oui, pourquoi n'y est t-il pas maintenant ?


Oui (voir ici), mais le lancement est pr&#233;vu &#224; 6PM.



CERDAN a dit:


> On dirait le logo bmw en haut &#224; gauche de l'&#233;cran .


A droite 

@+
iota


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juin 2007)

C'&#233;tait de loin, mais de plus pr&#232;s, c'est la cam&#233;ra ( apn )


----------



## badboyprod (29 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Dur dur l' attente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu rigoles mais c'est la mode a New-York! Tout le monde porte ca... Enfin moi non mais je ne suis fashion!


----------



## F118I4 (29 Juin 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Tu rigoles mais c'est la mode a New-York! Tout le monde porte ca... Enfin moi non mais je ne suis fashion!


Bah les New-Yorkais sont en retard parce que c' &#233;tait &#224; la mode l' ann&#233;e derni&#232;re &#224; Biscarose plage.


----------



## badboyprod (29 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah les New-Yorkais sont en retard parce que c' était à la mode l' année dernière à Biscarose plage.


 
MDR! Ouais Biscarosse vous avez les Shoes, a New-york ils ont l'Iphone! On peut tout avoir!


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heu... le gps, c'est pas logiciel. Pour une mise à jours ça en serait une sacrée. Imaginez, changer la carte mère où est intégré la puce GPS.
> 
> version 2 parait il, et pour l'Europe avec la 3G.



Mais je sais que c'Est pas logiciel, c'est pourquoi je pose la question! C'est ce qui est écrit dans le lien présenté par WebOliver en haut de page


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Oui mais l'écran ne risque pas de se retrouver vite rayer et surtout sale, vu que l'on s'en sert avec les doigts ? :mouais:



les premiers tests ne manqueront pas d'en parler bientôt


----------



## ficelle (29 Juin 2007)

le temps qu'il fassent leurs emplettes, rentrent chez eux et mettent le bouzin  en service, les premiers acheteurs de la Cote Est devraient commencer à se lâcher en ligne vers 1h du mat !
une pensée pour la mouette qui va passer une nuit blanche avec des sabots en plastique rouges...


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

un journaliste avait fait le test pendant plusieurs semaines et il n'&#233;tait pas &#233;gratign&#233; apr&#232;s quelques semaines pass&#233; dans ses poches, avec ces cl&#233;s


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

Quelques captures d'ecrans de l'iphone inedites on y decouvre enfin le "calendar"


----------



## tyler_d (29 Juin 2007)

putain quel vie passionante !

besoin de mettre "promener le chien" dans ical ????:mouais:


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> putain quel vie passionante !
> 
> besoin de mettre "promener le chien" dans ical ????:mouais:




J'avoue ils auraient pu trouver mieux comme exemple


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

Cela ne m'etonne pas ....ils sont fous ces ricains...et encore on a de la chance  de ne pas voir "walk the crocodile"


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Cela ne m'etonne pas ....ils sont fous ces ricains...




Quand même pas si fous que sa pour avoir crée un iPhone


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

sur le site de apple on peut observer une nouvelle video 

"finger tips"


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Quand même pas si fous que sa pour avoir crée un iPhone


----------



## suomiguy (29 Juin 2007)

Des rumeurs indiquent qu'un Iphone 3G pour l'Europe serait annoncé lundi à Londres (http://www.newswireless.net/index.cfm/article/3466 ). Ca me laisse sceptique mais vous en pensez quoi vous?


----------



## Alfoo (29 Juin 2007)

suomiguy a dit:


> Des rumeurs indiquent qu'un Iphone 3G pour l'Europe serait annoncé lundi à Londres (http://www.newswireless.net/index.cfm/article/3466 ). Ca me laisse sceptique mais vous en pensez quoi vous?



donc ils risquent de commencer par le marché britannique. Logique.
Je pense que cette news est coherente en tout cas pour Apple.

Donner une date pour le iPhone en Euope dans la foulée du lancement US et avec tout ce que les medias europeens nous relate a son egard...ba on risque de parler du iPhone encore une semaine après que le soufflet du lancement US retombe d'ici lundi prochain  

Apple maitrise la machine du marketing plus que tout autre entreprise mondiale.


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

suomiguy a dit:


> Des rumeurs indiquent qu'un Iphone 3G pour l'Europe serait annoncé lundi à Londres (http://www.newswireless.net/index.cfm/article/3466 ). Ca me laisse sceptique mais vous en pensez quoi vous?



ca doit etre la 100eme rumeurs sur ce point ...


----------



## iNN (29 Juin 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> ca doit etre la 100eme rumeurs sur ce point ...



Clair et de toute fa&#231;on je vois pas trop pourquoi sortir un iPhone edge pas gps aux EU et un diff&#233;rent en Europe.

J'ose &#224; peine imaginez la t&#234;te de l'am&#233;ricain fan de la pomme qui voit 2 mois apr&#232;s son achat, et surtout deux mois apr&#232;s avoir pris un forfait chez ATT, d&#233;couvrir qu'en Europe nous en allons en avoir un qui fait plus de trucs que son propre iPhone ^^

Sinon, je regarde ma montre et envie les newyorquais


----------



## anthoprotic (29 Juin 2007)

Seulement 2h20 de plus :rateau:


----------



## LALLES (29 Juin 2007)

> *Interview de Steve Jobs dans le Wall Street Journal : 3G et pénurie y sont évoqués*
> 
> Par Laurent    le vendredi 29 juin 2007, 22:27        - Actualité et avis iPhone
> 
> ...



pour ma part, je partage le même point de vue ....pour moi il n' y aura pas de version 2 pour l'europe dans un premier temps...

du moins pas avant les US


----------



## badboyprod (29 Juin 2007)

Plus que 30 Minutes! Je vais pas tarder a aller a l'apple store pour les premieres photos! Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

Rha lala ! 108 pages de posts rien que pour ce moment !! C'est trop bon !


----------



## bill clinton (29 Juin 2007)

Badboyprod !!!!!  

Te rends tu comptes de ta déstinée en ce moment même ? Tu es la passerelle entre nous qui résidons dans la vieille Europe et vous, à l'entrée de la vertigineuse porte des étoiles conduisant à l'iPhone.... le graal. 

Je vais me coucher, je dis n'importe quoi moi. Il me fait tourner la tête ce nouveau joujou...   :rateau: 


Bill


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juin 2007)

Diffusion du lancement de l'iPhone en direct (enfin, en esp&#233;rant que &#231;a fonctionne :rateau: )


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Rha lala ! 108 pages de posts rien que pour ce moment !! C'est trop bon !



&#199;a en fait tout simplement le sujet de R&#233;agissez ayant eu le plus de participation.


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2007)

bon, voici quelque info exclu : Apple ne fera du support technique (r&#233;paration, assistance, ...) uniquement aux USA, et en aucun cas dans le reste du monde (m&#234;me pour un client Am&#233;ricain en d&#233;placement). Les Demandes de support technique ce feront uniquement dans une AppleStore ou par t&#233;l&#233;phone 

Il est 17H53 a New York, certain esprit doivent chauffer


----------



## F118I4 (29 Juin 2007)

Spike Lee , Whoopee Goldberg (les stars du show biz), Bill Atkinson et m&#234;me Steve Wozniak sont dans la fil pour obtenir le iPhone!!!

*Source

*Au sinon pour regarder le lancement du iPhone en direct il y a aussi  *Justin.tv*.


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2007)

faudrait que justin.tv fonctionne


----------



## F118I4 (30 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> faudrait que justin.tv fonctionne


Bah chez moi ça fonctionne bien enfin je veux dire que je capte une image  avec du son  sans  trop de coupures.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

Ca y est, ca a fermé


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> faudrait que justin.tv fonctionne



De toutes façons, chez justin.tv, il n'est que 3 heures de l'après midi...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

6 pdt ... 6h heures pacifique ... je vais me coucher moi


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

sur le pomcast, y'a une video  en live  unpacking


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

http://iphonelaunch.tv/

en direct l'iPhone, ca fait un peu Zalea TV mais ils ont un iPhone......

;-)


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

eric_d a dit:


> http://iphonelaunch.tv/
> 
> en direct l'iPhone, ca fait un peu Zalea TV mais ils ont un iPhone......
> 
> ;-)


 

Finalement, je préfère les démos de Steve.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Finalement, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les d&#233;mos de Steve.



Ah ouais?
la, ils savent pas quel forfait prendre, comment ca va transferer leurs numeros... tsss, des branques, mou j'vous l'dit, des branques 


ils ont pris le plus gros (chouette )


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

Si je comprends bien, d'apr&#232;s les stas affich&#233;es sur le site, nous faisons partie des 800 tar&#233;s sur l'ensemble de la plan&#232;te &#224; suivre cette retransmission pourrie... 

On a de fortes chances d'&#234;tre des early adopters quand il sortira en France...


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, d'après les stas affichées sur le site, nous faisons partie des 800 tarés sur l'ensemble de la planète à suivre cette retransmission pourrie...


Oui, on fait parti des 800 tarés  (tu le suit sur quel site?)


> On a de fortes chances d'être des early adopters quand il sortira en France...



Parle pour toi, j'ai pas les sous


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui, on fait parti des 800 tarés  (tu le suit sur quel site?)


sur http://iphonelaunch.tv/

Bon, ils sont pas rapides, les gars... Au lieu de bouffer des frites...


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

si je comprends bien en achetant un iPhone on aura deux opérateurs télécom... Vodafone ou Orange....... et Apple inc......  cool ça.....

c'est long l'activation je trouve


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

tiens 
c'est pas n'importe qu'elle frites, ce sont des Wendy's 

Apparement, le store merde :rateau: bien fait 
a mon avis, ils sont pas les seuls a vouloir faire les malins 



> do we need mayo? :rateau:



http://flickr.com/photos/miarka

Chouette , il vont le demonter  

le screwdriver, y'a que ca de vrai


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

&#199;a y est, ils l'ont activ&#233;. 

en 1 heure... :rateau:


----------



## Tibiniou (30 Juin 2007)

j ai mal pour l ecran de la machine avec leurs doigts pleins de mayo

snif snif

pas préssés les gars en plus ! ca me tue :rateau:


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

ben ça wa ils ont reussi à activer l'iPhone en 40 minutes...... malgré qu'ils soient des branques...


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

l'iphone est sorti il y a 1h04... ca a crash&#233;
youpi 

edit: a non, juste un lag violent 
qui les appelle? je suis Tucpasquic, et je vous ai donn&#233; l'id&#233;e


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

arrêtez le blondinet... il va niquer l'iPhone en 10 minutes......


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

Non, ça n'a pas crashé, c'est parce qu'ils font les cons, ils on laissé leur numéro donc tout le monde les appelle, donc ils ont du mal à suivre, l'iPhone est submergé d'appels et de messages. 

Bon, j'vais m'coucher. :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2007)

J'ai une folle envie d'aller me coucher et de fermer ce sujet jusqu'&#224; demain. :love:


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'ai une folle envie d'aller me coucher et de fermer ce sujet jusqu'&#224; demain. :love:



seulement si tu les appelles  et que tu parles de nous tous :rateau:

c'est bien, il va etre rod&#233; l'iPhone


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> seulement si tu les appelles  et que tu parles de nous tous



Appeler qui?


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

une chose est certaine, on voit bien les marques des doigts sur l'écran tactile


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Appeler qui?



attend que je te choppe le numero 

ahahaa, (ouais, le mode avion, ca va couper les appels... rat&#233; )


----------



## arcank (30 Juin 2007)

Pitin les t&#234;tes de beauf !

Le blond, on dirait the Haywire dans Prison Break !


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

bon, je vais y aller (ouais, ca bouge de trop)
WebO, tu peux fermer 

(vu comment le bloc utilise l'iPhone, je lui donne pas plus d'un jour a vivre (a l'iPhone ))

je reviens demain a tete repos&#233;

bonne chance WebO


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

j'aime bien la façon de manipuler les photos avec les doigts, c'est trop bien ce truc....


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

un dernier message avant de partir:

_*Celui qui choppe le n&#176; du blond (et de son copain): filez le a WebO!!!!!*_


Amen 


@WebO... check sur FlickR 
FlickR phone number


----------



## arcank (30 Juin 2007)

C'est trop des gugusses ! Jvais dormir ! Bonne nuit &#224; tous les autres


----------



## eric_d (30 Juin 2007)

le clavier virtuel est sympa aussi, c'est vrai qu'il donne envie cet iPhone...


----------



## badboyprod (30 Juin 2007)

I AM BACK! 
Alors ici c'est la folie! Y a plus de 700M de queue a l'Apple store de la 5eme avenue!! Dans les magasins AT&T la queue est moins importante mais existe belle et bien! 
Toute l'&#233;quipe de vendeur accueille les clients de l'apple store en file indienne en se congratulant mutuellement! On dirait que les gens vont prendre un billet pour la lune, tellement c'est decale! (c'est qu'un telephone!!!!) Ca fait le meme effet! 
L'Apple store distribue des sacs a l'image de l'Iphone. Je n'ai pu rentrer dans le store car vraiment trop de monde, mais je tache d y aller demain. 

Ce que je peux dire quand meme, c'est que la majorite ds gens repartent avec deux iphones! C'est assez halucinant. D'autres parts, dans les boutiques AT&T (et je pense que ds le store c'est pareil) l'iphone est arrive avec sa gamme d'accessoire, tel que l'oreillete bluetooth, les slimcase, et autres cables. Enfin la boite de l'iphone est vraiment toute petite. 

Ah oui, je l'ai vu fonctionner  c'est relativement fluide, et c'est tres beau! Viement que le mien arrive!!!

Mais place aux photos pour mieux vous faire part de l'ambiance!

Le store et la queue





Les journalistes tres present!



Le store 



La Team Apple



L'un des premiers chanceux




Les petits sacs




La petite boite magique



Et voila 4 iphones, 2 clients



Une charmante "user"



AT&T



Les accessoires



Et l'IPHONE



l'IPHONE 2




Prochaine photo demain a l'interieur de l'Apple store!!


----------



## badboyprod (30 Juin 2007)

deja unlocker


----------



## badboyprod (30 Juin 2007)

ENORME! Un pote vient de m'appeler il a recu le sien a midi. Donc ce soir je m'envais tester la bete. Demain je vous fait une petite preview. Reportage photo et commentaire vers 12:00 Heure locale :love:


----------



## iHeard (30 Juin 2007)

http://blog.clubic.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/iphone51.swf


On voit bien que certains n'ont pas lu la notic de l'iphone.. et que surtout, n'ont pas vu que Apple sortira un iphone  "améliorer" pour l'Europe  et ça s'appelle du journalisme


----------



## steiner (30 Juin 2007)

Moi jdis il semblerait que certains personnes de clubic sont incapables de faire une animation digne de ce nom ... Ell est hideuse :s avec le texte qui défile tt sacader :s


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

> iPhone comes with one year of hardware repair service coverage and up to two years of technical support during the time your wireless agreement remains active with AT&T.
> Your iPhone, its rechargeable battery, and all included accessories are also covered against defects for a full year from the purchase date by a limited hardware warranty. If you do experience problems, even the process to get service is simple and easy. You can take your iPhone to a local Apple Store or AT&T store, call our toll-free support line, or start your service request with our online form. Learn more about iPhone complimentary support and the iPhone warranty.
> AppleCare Protection Plan
> For $69, the AppleCare Protection Plan for iPhone provides an additional year of hardware repair coverage, including coverage for the iPhone battery.
> The AppleCare Protection Plan for iPhone will be available in July. Customers can purchase the AppleCare Protection Plan anytime during the iPhone one-year limited warranty.



il y aura un AppleCare bientot


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

Un truc que je ne m'explique pas : il semble impossible de synchroniser l'iPhone sans le raccorder physiquement &#224; un ordi.
Alors, &#224; quoi sert le bluetooth int&#233;gr&#233; ? 

Pour l'instant, c'est l'un des seuls vrais gros d&#233;fauts que je lui trouve &#224; cet iPhone. Une synchro sans fil aurait &#233;t&#233; quand m&#234;me plus pratique, le wi-fi et le buetooth auraient d&#251; le permettre.


----------



## LALLES (30 Juin 2007)

la synchro prendrait beaucoup trop de temps via bluetooth ....tu as déja vu tout ce qui synchronisé


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

&#199;a d&#233;pend de ce qu'on synchronise.
Si c'est juste pour mettre &#224; jour des contacts ou des calendriers, c'est r&#233;dhibitoire de devoir touver le c&#226;ble, le brancher, le d&#233;brancher, ranger le c&#226;ble...


Et puis le wi-fi, alors ?


----------



## iota (30 Juin 2007)

Salut.



fredintosh a dit:


> Alors, à quoi sert le bluetooth intégré ?


Pour les oreillettes Bluetooth.

@+
iota


----------



## LALLES (30 Juin 2007)

revue photo de l'iphone sur engadget


----------



## LALLES (30 Juin 2007)

ci joint 2 videos ....on y deballe l'iphone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6S3ALgchow&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Eiphon%2Efr%2F

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljh8l8KdERA&NR=1


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2007)

Des photos du lancement de l'iPhone.

Je vous laisse admirer au passage le look de Steve Jobs.  :afraid: :sick:


----------



## ebensatis (30 Juin 2007)

un petit reportage sur BFM TV qui va sans doute passer en boucle dans la journée


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Juin 2007)

j'ai pas très bien compris, alors Vodafone ou Orange ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> j'ai pas très bien compris, alors Vodafone ou Orange ?



Personne ne le sait à ce jour.


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Personne ne le sait à ce jour.


merci


----------



## LALLES (30 Juin 2007)

encore une personne qui deballe son iphone .... la tension est palpable


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait qu'il voit ma femme ouvrir un paquet  c'est plus rapide.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## LALLES (30 Juin 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; mon prochain bouquin &#224; lire  124 pages de plaisir


----------



## Manu (30 Juin 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Un truc que je ne m'explique pas : il semble impossible de synchroniser l'iPhone sans le raccorder physiquement à un ordi.
> Alors, à quoi sert le bluetooth intégré ?
> 
> Pour l'instant, c'est l'un des seuls vrais gros défauts que je lui trouve à cet iPhone. Une synchro sans fil aurait été quand même plus pratique, le wi-fi et le buetooth auraient dû le permettre.



Tu plaisantes j'espère. Tu considères que c'est un vrai défaut? Eh bien saches tout de même que l'iPhone c'est également un iPod. Ce qui fat que la méthode de synchronisation est unique. quel que soit le type de données. C'est le principe même d'un bon design.


----------



## arcank (30 Juin 2007)

Un truc qui craint vraiment: la prise jack. Impossible de mettre la majorit&#233; des jacks autre que celui d'Apple. La prise est dans un creux.
Le seul moyen: ceci. 19$

Il faudrait essayer. Mais si &#231;a marche pas, c'est vraiment du foutage de g*eule.


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Un truc qui craint vraiment: la prise jack. Impossible de mettre la majorité des jacks autre que celui d'Apple. La prise est dans un creux.
> Le seul moyen: ceci. 19$
> 
> Il faudrait essayer. Mais si ça marche pas, c'est vraiment du foutage de g*eule.



ils sont vraiment chiant sur ce point là


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Il faudrait essayer. Mais si ça marche pas, c'est vraiment du foutage de g*eule.



Non. C'est... Apple.  Souvenez-vous des petites enceintes de l'iMac G4... qui ne se branchaient que sur... un iMac G4.


----------



## tweek (30 Juin 2007)

J'ai pu avoir cette petite saloperie entre les mains, ben je peux dire que ça donne envie de claquer 500... Vraiment génial, et la qualité d'image et de la photo intégrée est impressionnante.

Eh non, je ne l'ai pas acheté car il faut un compte bancaire américain avec une carte de crédit américain avec une adresse américaine pour Activer le service téléphonique iPhone sur iTunes (tout se fait sur iTunes). Pas de compte téléphone chez AT&T ? Dans le cul, si la bébète n'est pas activée, l'iPod et le reste ne marcheront pas.

Bien dommage...


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

L'option prepay n'aurait pas été la solution ?


----------



## tweek (30 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> L'option prepay n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; la solution ?



Malheureusement non, le minimum, &#224; ce que j'ai pu voir, est un abonnement forfaitaire de deux ans AT&T &#224; $60 HT par mois...


Ca pue


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126125


----------



## tweek (30 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126125



Moueh... c'est pas ce que le vendeur m'a dit... :mouais: 


C'est pas clair cette histoire...


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

Si, si.. le vendeur va pas te le vendre car la commission doit être nul, de plus avec la frénésie iPhone, il est pas pressé de te le proposer..retourne et prends toi un prepay


----------



## badboyprod (30 Juin 2007)

tweek a dit:


> J'ai pu avoir cette petite saloperie entre les mains, ben je peux dire que ça donne envie de claquer 500... Vraiment génial, et la qualité d'image et de la photo intégrée est impressionnante.
> 
> Eh non, je ne l'ai pas acheté car il faut un compte bancaire américain avec une carte de crédit américain avec une adresse américaine pour Activer le service téléphonique iPhone sur iTunes (tout se fait sur iTunes). Pas de compte téléphone chez AT&T ? Dans le cul, si la bébète n'est pas activée, l'iPod et le reste ne marcheront pas.
> 
> Bien dommage...



J'ai pu aussi jouer avec la bete! Bon elle etait en cours d'activation donc pas pu faire grand chose d autre que delocker et relocker le clavier. J'en serais plus d'ici 3h, mon pote reviens et on va tester le joujou de fond en comble!! Mais mon premier contact avec est plutot bon. Et une chose est sur... Il est vraiment vraiment tres beau! L'ecran est de toute beaute.:love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

Il semble à ce que j'ai pu lire que AT&T est complètement à la ramasse avec l'activation..

Bravo  pour un produit comme l'iPhone, Steve doit être content


----------



## tweek (30 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il semble à ce que j'ai pu lire que AT&T est complètement à la ramasse avec l'activation..
> 
> Bravo  pour un produit comme l'iPhone, Steve doit être content





Tu m'étonnes


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Juin 2007)

j'espère que orange va décrocher le iPhone


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> j'espère que orange va décrocher le iPhone



et WebO, il a decroché le telephone cette nuit  j'ai pas vu de numero sur ce fil    :rateau:


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

Allez les premiers sont sur eBay :

http://search.ebay.fr/search/search...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et WebO, il a decroché le telephone cette nuit  j'ai pas vu de numero sur ce fil    :rateau:



'me suis mal exprimé:rose:

je voulais dire même si je penses que vous l'aviez compris que j'espère que Orange va avoir le contrat avec le iPhone:love:


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> 'me suis mal exprimé:rose:
> 
> je voulais dire même si je penses que vous l'aviez compris que j'espère que Orange va avoir le contrat avec le iPhone:love:



Ben pas moi, j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un iPhone avec des trucs pourri d'Orange dedans, négatif.

De plus, je n'aimerais pas qu'il sorte lié à un opérateur mais plutôt libre, car, comme ça nos amis Belges pourront en profiter aussi.


----------



## leptitguillaume (30 Juin 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Ben pas moi, j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec un iPhone avec des trucs pourri d'Orange dedans, négatif.
> 
> De plus, je n'aimerais pas qu'il sorte lié à un opérateur mais plutôt libre, car, comme ça nos amis Belges pourront en profiter aussi.



moi aussi j'aimerai bien qu'il sorte libre mais dans tout les cas ils ont précisé qu'il serait uniquement sur un seul opérateur donc je preferai orange


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> moi aussi j'aimerai bien qu'il sorte libre mais dans tout les cas ils ont précisé qu'il serait uniquement sur un seul opérateur donc je preferai orange



Bon quoiqu'il arrive, si nous faisons un petit récapitulatif :
- iPhone quasiment pas voir même pas du tout "sponsorisé" par l'opérateur aux Etats Unis.
- La mouette, nous a posté un link vers un site pour désimlocker l'iPhone
- Chez ATT des forfaits "free" sans durée d'engagement dispo

Donc : 
L'iPhone ne devrait pas non plus être "sponsorisé" par l'opérateur, et donc devrait aussi sortir en formule pré-payée. Mais bon ça c'est un peu utopique, car c'est bien connu, nous en Europe on est assez voir beaucoup casse c***ll*s, et particulièrement en France, donc m'est avis de pas trop s'en faire, et comme d'habitude prévoir de se faire avoir par nos voleurs heu opérateurs.


----------



## niko34 (30 Juin 2007)

Un test de robustesse sympa chez pcworld: http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,545-page,1-bid,0/video.html

Il a l'air plutôt costaud, c'est une bonne nouvelle


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Un test de robustesse sympa chez pcworld: http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,545-page,1-bid,0/video.html
> 
> Il a l'air plutôt costaud, c'est une bonne nouvelle



 
J'ai les larmes aux yeux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

Vous pensez que c'est possible ce qu'un gars raconte ici ? : http://www.chapatiz.com/bbs/topic.php?t=587590&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Son p&#232;re va lui ramener un iPhone d'Am&#233;rique qui soi-disant est transform&#233; par des gens pour fonctionner en France. Vous allez voir que je ne me suis pas laiss&#233; faire vv (mon pseudo dans cette discussion est Paulfyer)


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

C'est aussi ce que prétend celui qui les vends en Suisse


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Vous pensez que c'est possible ce qu'un gars raconte ici ? : http://www.chapatiz.com/bbs/topic.php?t=587590&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> Son p&#232;re va lui ramener un iPhone d'Am&#233;rique qui soi-disant est transform&#233; par des gens pour fonctionner en France. Vous allez voir que je ne me suis pas laiss&#233; faire vv (mon pseudo dans cette discussion est Paulfyer)



Mais c'est quoi ce site ??? j'ai pas pu lire plus de 1,5 pages d&#233;sol&#233; ...

mais pourquoi pas si il arrive &#224; le d&#233;simlocker ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

c'est un site de chat un peu d&#233;bile genre habbohotel...
Mais d'accord s'il arrive &#224; la d&#233;simlocker MAIS sur un article de macgeneration ils disent : "L&#8217;iPhone sera-t-il bloqu&#233; ?

Oui. Il ne sera pas possible de mettre une carte SIM d&#8217;un autre op&#233;rateur. Apple et AT&T ont fait savoir qu&#8217;ils feront tout leur possible pour que cela ne soit pas possible. iPhone aurait d&#8217;ailleurs besoin pour fonctionner d&#8217;&#234;tre en communication avec des serveurs Apple install&#233;s chez AT&T."


----------



## Dark Farmer (30 Juin 2007)

Vous ne le trouver pas un peut bizarre l'iPhone sur la 2éme image ? http://www.lefigaro.fr/high-tech/20070630.WWW000000009_il_est_arrive_.html


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2007)

Dark Farmer a dit:


> Vous ne le trouver pas un peut bizarre l'iPhone sur la 2éme image ? http://www.lefigaro.fr/high-tech/20070630.WWW000000009_il_est_arrive_.html


 
T'as lu la légende qui va avec?...



> Certains n'ont pu résister à la tentation. Nada, de Montréal, s'est ainsi procuré cette contrefaçon de l'iPhone d'origine chinoise.


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

Dark Farmer a dit:


> Vous ne le trouver pas un peut bizarre l'iPhone sur la 2éme image ? http://www.lefigaro.fr/high-tech/20070630.WWW000000009_il_est_arrive_.html



Si effectivement, c'est le vrai faux iPhone, il marche d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net.


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Juin 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> j'espère que orange va décrocher le iPhone



hummmm ... moi aussi   :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (30 Juin 2007)

à la manière de http://awkwardtv.org/ , j'espère qu'on aura bientôt des sites lâchant un peu plus d'info sur le système et les méthodes pour le hacker....

parmi les choses que je n'ai absolument pas vu sur les démos, c'est la possibilité de télécharger un fichier sur le web... si c'est possible, ou va se stocker le fichier, et comment le récupérer sur le mac après synchro ?

en fait, j'ai bien peur que tout download soit interdit


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> à la manière de http://awkwardtv.org/ , j'espère qu'on aura bientôt des sites lâchant un peu plus d'info sur le système et les méthodes pour le hacker....(



il parait qu'ici tu peu le débloqué  a mon avis les premiers hack vont arriver avec la première mise a jour firmware


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

J'ai mis le lien dans mes favoris


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> en fait, j'ai bien peur que tout download soit interdit



j'attend de lire l'avis des spécialistes de la sécurité informatique


----------



## iNN (30 Juin 2007)

Oui je pense aussi, qu'avec les premi&#232;res maj, &#231;a va hacker &#224; fond les ballons.

Mais bon, je pense aussi qu'il vaut mieux attendre les iPhone avec le soft en fran&#231;ais, car &#231;a risque de faire bizarre aux non anglophone, de se retrouver avec un produit uniquement en anglais (imaginez taper un texte ou un mail en fran&#231;ais, avec un correcteur anglais).

De plus, l'option inclue dans google maps, nomm&#233;e itrafic ou qqe chose dans le style, n'est pas forcement compatible en France.
Et que dire de voicemail, encore un "oublie" de nos op&#233;rateurs?
Et la garantie? S'il ne marche plus, comment faire?

Laissons les am&#233;ricains essuyer les pl&#226;tres avec la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie, et attendons, en esp&#233;rant que Leopard sorte vite histoire de nous faire passer le temps, la sortie de l'iPhone sur notre vieux continent.


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Et la garantie? S'il ne marche plus, comment faire?



comme je l'ai dis plus haut, la garantie ne fonctionne *QU'AUX USA*


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



Non mais quel veinard 

Vivement qu'il sorte bientot Au Canada!


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2007)

Je viens de voir au journal télévisé, les files de gens surexcités qui ont attendu des heures durant, pour avoir leur iphone... 

Ca fait peur... 

Bon sang, si un jour je deviens aussi abruti que ça, soyez sympa, flinguez-moi. :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Juin 2007)

Combien d'iPhone poss&#232;de un Apple Store comme New-york d'apr&#232;s vous?


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

Beaucoup, parce que sur l'Apple Store (webstore) c'est 2-4 semaines de d&#233;lai de livraison


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Juin 2007)

Quel est le lien entre le d&#233;lai de livraison et la quantit&#233;e de iPhone en Stock a l'Apple Store de New-york?


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2007)

S'ils ont tout livré aux Store aux USA, la production n'a pas suffit pour alimenter les stock de l'Apple Store Web


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Juin 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Quel est le lien entre le délai de livraison et la quantitée de iPhone en Stock a l'Apple Store de New-york?



ben que tout le stock est dans les boutiques ... pour le store en ligne les flux sont tendus


----------



## anthoprotic (30 Juin 2007)

Logique.. en passant, ils s'attendent a en vendre 10 millions d'ici l'automne 2008


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Un test de robustesse sympa chez pcworld: http://www.pcworld.com/video/id,545-page,1-bid,0/video.html
> 
> Il a l'air plutôt costaud, c'est une bonne nouvelle



Je viens de montrer cette vidéo à ma compagne, pour préparer le terrain. 
Je casse un +- un gsm par an, avec l'iPhone, ça ira mieux.


----------



## fredintosh (30 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Je viens de montrer cette vidéo à ma compagne, pour préparer le terrain.
> Je casse un +- un gsm par an, avec l'iPhone, ça ira mieux.



Attention, ils n'ont pas testé si l'iPhone était waterproof...  :rateau:


----------



## eyescarz (30 Juin 2007)

impressionnant cette video et surtout tres rassurant......
Je tient mon ipod du bout des doigts et le laisse en permanence dans sa pochette lorsque je l'ai dans la poche, car l'ipod le test des clées et ben il aime pas.........


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

Ca m'a fait mal au coeur le test des cl&#233;s quand il frottait :S

Moi qui fait hyper attention et ai m&#234;me peur de l'utiliser


----------



## huexley (30 Juin 2007)

Un autre test de résistance à la sortie du Apple Store


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

oh le pauvre :S Moi je l'aurais revendu pour en racheter un :rateau: 

Je suis très maniaque :rose:


----------



## iHeard (1 Juillet 2007)

ET dire que les autres t&#233;l&#233;phone avec &#233;cran tactile on &#233;vit&#233; ces test :rateau:


A quand l'iPhone dans la machine a laver ou dans les WC :rateau:


----------



## tweek (1 Juillet 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> A quand l'iPhone dans la machine a laver ou dans les WC :rateau:





Avale :rateau:


----------



## LALLES (1 Juillet 2007)

vous trouverez ici un test plus complet de l'iphone avec video et photos...

quand on regarde ce photos il n'a pas l'air si grand que ca....(maintenant c'est vrai que cela depend de la taille des paluches du gars et de son pentalon









et encore une review photos ici


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juillet 2007)

Il est magnifique .


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

il n'y en a presque plus


----------



## iNN (1 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Un autre test de résistance à la sortie du Apple Store



Bonjour, je suis un gros boulet, je viens de casser mon iPhone à la sortie de l'apple store, fouettez moi ...


----------



## takamaka (1 Juillet 2007)

Pour en revenir &#224; la question initiale : le iPhone, ben il est top, non ?!


----------



## JulienCmoi (1 Juillet 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Pour en revenir à la question initiale : le iPhone, ben il est top, non ?!



Non, il manque encore bcp trop de fonctions, basiques sur des téléphones milieu de gamme, voire bas de gamme.
Faut attendre la version européenne, wait and see.


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juillet 2007)

Ca d&#233;pend de ce que chacun attendait de l'iPhone, certains sont d&#233;cus:hein:  , peu d&#233;cus , content  ou en extase :love: , Pour ma part, je le trouve magnifique , super &#233;cran, mais il faut que je l'essaye, mais dommage pour l'APN, mais ce n'est pas super important.


----------



## arcank (1 Juillet 2007)

Et je ne pense pas qu'il aura un jour toutes les fonctions que proposent les concurrents.
L'iPod n'a pas de radio, synchro par iTunes uniquement (sans bidouille j'entends), etc

Donc &#224; mon avis, il ne faut pas attendre une version compl&#232;te


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Et je ne pense pas qu'il aura un jour toutes les fonctions que proposent les concurrents.
> L'iPod n'a pas de radio, synchro par iTunes uniquement (sans bidouille j'entends), etc
> 
> Donc &#224; mon avis, il ne faut pas attendre une version compl&#232;te



Il y a les radios via iTunes ou les radios web, avec un abonnement data illimit&#233; &#231;a peut le faire...


----------



## sylko (1 Juillet 2007)

Une autre video de test d&#233;bile 

J'adore la r&#233;action des passants.


----------



## jadengil (1 Juillet 2007)

Je crois qu'au moins 2 d'entre vous ont précommandé le bébé chez digigasin,merci de nous tenir au courant les gars,qu'on lève enfin le voile sur cette affaire!


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2007)

je viens de lire le compte rendu de MacGen sur les fonctionnalit&#233; de l'iPhone et je tombe la dessus :


> Les jeux pour iPod vid&#233;o ne fonctionnent pas non plus sur iPhone.


La, je suis d&#233;go&#251;t&#233;. Car si je ne suis pas un gros joueur, je trouvais g&#233;nial d'avoir Tetris sur mon iPod ainsi que le jeu de Lost (dont j'attend la suite avec la nouvelle saison l'ann&#233;e prochaine). En gros, ceux qui ont achet&#233; un jeu pour leur iPod ne peuvent plus changer de machine et donc sont condamn&#233; a jouer et regarder des vid&#233;os sur un &#233;cran de petite taille alors qu'ils pourraient en plus t&#233;l&#233;phoner et avoir acc&#232;s a un vrais &#233;cran digne des films qu'ils regardent. Donc soit on joue, soit on t&#233;l&#233;phone. Apple a d&#233;cid&#233; qu'on ne pouvais faire les deux.

Sinon, il y a des jeu de base sur l'iPhone ou rien du tout?

Dans l'article il est aussi fait mention de Lacune du iPhone


> Quelles sont les lacunes d&#8217;iPhone ?
> 
> [...] la 3G[...] un capteur optique un peu faible (2 millions de pixels) [...]pas [...] de GPS, [...] ni Flash ni Java [...] pas [...] de MMS [...] l&#8217;absence de copier-coller [...] pas [...] de m&#233;mos vocaux ou [...] de s&#233;quences vid&#233;o



Et bien pour ma part, tout cela me semble futile et peut &#234;tre que l'enregistrement vocale aurais &#233;t&#233; un plus en effet, mais bon, cette appareil doit aussi rester simple et &#233;voluera comme l'iPod qui peut maintenant enregistrer des sons via un micro externe sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## lifenight (1 Juillet 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Je crois qu'au moins 2 d'entre vous ont pr&#233;command&#233; le b&#233;b&#233; chez digigasin,merci de nous tenir au courant les gars,qu'on l&#232;ve enfin le voile sur cette affaire!



J'esp&#232;re pour eux qu'il n'auront pas de probl&#232;me avec ce magasin, vu sa tr&#232;s mauvaise r&#233;putation


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2007)

J'ai post&#233; une info sur la news de macGen et comme je ne suis pas certains que tout le monde l'ai vu, je vous en fait profiter sur ce fil. En effet, j'ai d&#233;couvert que m&#234;me si le vente de l'iPhone &#233;tait limit&#233;e a 2 appareilles par personne, sur l'Apple Store, il est possible d'en avoir 4, deux de chaque capacit&#233;. Donc cela peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant si on veut plus de deux appareils


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai post&#233; une info sur la news de macGen et comme je ne suis pas certains que tout le monde l'ai vu, je vous en fait profiter sur ce fil. En effet, j'ai d&#233;couvert que m&#234;me si le vente de l'iPhone &#233;tait limit&#233;e a 2 appareilles par personne, sur l'Apple Store, il est possible d'en avoir 4, deux de chaque capacit&#233;. Donc cela peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant si on veut plus de deux appareils



Un couple avec 3 enfants peut donc se procurer 20 appareils iPhone.
C'est une excellente nouvelle.


----------



## LALLES (1 Juillet 2007)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Non, il manque encore bcp trop de fonctions, basiques sur des téléphones milieu de gamme, voire bas de gamme.
> Faut attendre la version européenne, wait and see.



Pour moi il ne faut se faire trop d'idées....la version UE n'aura pas plus de fonctions que la version US 

 sauf la 3G peut être ....et encore lors d'un interview S. jobs disait que cela aurait un impact sur le volume de l'iphone et sur son autonomie....

Et puis je doute que cela plaise a beaucoup de ricains d'acheter un iphone aujourd'hui et que 5 mois plus tard une autre version soit déja disponible avec une puce GPS, .....

Non, pour moi l'iphone sera pareil pour l'europe


----------



## LALLES (1 Juillet 2007)

Une presentation en Francais de 30 minutes de l'iphone  ...tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant



> Apr&#232;s 24 heures pass&#233;es avec l'iPhone, voici une vid&#233;o de plus de trente minutes (2x15 min) de pr&#233;sentation compl&#232;te de la b&#234;te.
> Je vais en faire d'autres fonctionnalit&#233;s par fonctionnalit&#233;s. Si vous voulez voir quelque chose en particulier, dites le moi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

super comme vid&#233;o...
Il a l'air vraiment bien. Mais si la version fran&#231;ais, on ne peut pas l'avoir pour n'importe quel forfait de n'importe quel op&#233;rateur fran&#231;ais je doute que je l'aurais (engagement 2 ans sfr bloqu&#233; :S)
et je pr&#233;f&#232;re mettre des sous dans un nouvel ordinateur que dans un iPhone...
J'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura une alternative &#224; l'iPhone qui sera un iPhone sans le c&#244;t&#233; t&#233;l&#233;phone/internet/etc... donc un new iPod


----------



## arcank (1 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> super comme vid&#233;o...
> Il a l'air vraiment bien. Mais si la version fran&#231;ais, on ne peut pas l'avoir pour n'importe quel forfait de n'importe quel op&#233;rateur fran&#231;ais je doute que je l'aurais (engagement 2 ans sfr bloqu&#233; :S)
> et je pr&#233;f&#232;re mettre des sous dans un nouvel ordinateur que dans un iPhone...
> J'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura une alternative &#224; l'iPhone qui sera un iPhone sans le c&#244;t&#233; t&#233;l&#233;phone/internet/etc... donc un new iPod


Ou m&#234;me sans la musique et les vid&#233;os pourquoi pas !


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

l'image de l'os de l'iphone est en t&#233;l&#233;chargement depuis le site d'Apple !!!! il y aura surement des hack la semaine prochaine !!!!

edit : si il casse le mot de passe d'acc&#232;s a l'une des images disques


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

on peut l'installer sur un disque est booter dessus ? XD


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

na


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

mince &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; marrant...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> mince ça aurait été marrant...


 
Et avec quel écran l'aurais-tu utilisé?


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et avec quel &#233;cran l'aurais-tu utilis&#233;?



bah, avec le nouvel ACD tactile voyons!  
Quelle question 





En meme temps, ca servirai a quoi? y'a pas de puce pour passer un appel (hein WebO, ton telephone non plus n'a pas de puce...  ) y'a pas d'ecran tactile (mais voir juste au dessus, c'est deja un probleme resolu)
par contre, une archive cod&#233;e :mouais: pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

Sinon une autre question (je dois &#234;tre le seul &#224; ne pas le savoir >_<)
quand l'iPhone navigue sur internet/youtube/etc... 
La connection internet passe par l'op&#233;rateur ou il faut le connecter &#224; une borne ?


----------



## arcank (1 Juillet 2007)

Il peut par les deux. Edge ou WiFi.

Mais apparemment, le EDGE est pas suffisant pour &#234;tre confortable sur Youtube. WiFi exig&#233;.
Sinon, navigation et mail &#231;a passe confortablement sur Edge. (enfin, j'ai pas test&#233;, mais c'est ce qu'on entend dire)


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2007)

Le EDGE est suffisant pour relever les mail et surfer un peu sur le net.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

ok.
Et c'est compatible avec les r&#233;seaux &#224; cl&#233;s wep etc ?

Merci ^^


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah, avec le nouvel ACD tactile voyons!
> Quelle question



et comme on peu le lire ici 




> I really, really doubt it. The phone's OS is compiled to run on ARM processors, not Intels, for starters.
> 
> Now an emulation layer may show up someday so you can run the phone's OS inside a window. That would be fun, even if not really useful.



en gros point de salut en dehors d'un émulateur


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le EDGE est suffisant pour relever les mail et surfer un peu sur le net.



oui, c'est ce que l'on peut lire  'a la condition de ne pas mener d'activité multimedia' (ce qui reste deja tres correct pour quelqu'un qui travaille


----------



## LALLES (1 Juillet 2007)

un test en francais


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

c'est une traduction ... parce que &#233;crire 



> pr&#233;sente une interface qui ressemble &#224; un obturateur photographique



&#231;a doit faire mourir de rire un photographe ... enfin la coquille est belle


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> &#231;a doit faire mourir de rire un photographe ... enfin la coquille est belle



Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une coquille. Sur une vid&#233;o de d&#233;mo de l'iPhone que j'ai vue, on voit bien que l'interface simule ceci, qui est semble-t-il un obturateur, non ? 







Si je me souviens bien, au moment de prendre la photo, l'&#233;cran repr&#233;sente un obturateur qui se ferme au moment o&#249; l'on actionne la prise de vue, et qui s'ouvre ensuite imm&#233;diatement.
C'est juste &#231;a qui est con, c'est que normalement, c'est &#224; ce moment que l'obturateur est sens&#233; s'ouvrir sur un vrai appareil.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

Ils sont durs dans leur test quand m&#234;me...


----------



## lifenight (1 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Ils sont durs dans leur test quand même...



Il est assez impartial je trouve, c'est du tout bon pour un premier téléphone mais perfectible assez facilement à mon humble avis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

c'est vrai mais cette perfection n&#233;cessite-t-elle un nouvel iPhone ou simplement une mise &#224; jour ?

Pour la vid&#233;o &#231;a doit &#234;tre possible par maj non ?

Sinon ils disent qu'on ne peut pas glisser la musique vers l'iPhone, on fait comment alors ?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

AppleInsider est optimiste sur les &#233;ventuelles updates logicielles.
S'ils sont dans le vrai, c'est cool : iChat, Keynote en lecture, mode disque dur, flash...


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Sinon ils disent qu'on ne peut pas glisser la musique vers l'iPhone, on fait comment alors ?



Comme pour un iPod traditionnel, avec iTunes. Mais il faut avant que l'iPhone soit activé par ce même iTunes.


----------



## tweek (1 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> un test en francais






> Et points, virgules et autres ponctuation se trouvent dans un clavier secondaire... ce qui nest guère pratique.




Et ils croient quoi? sur les autres smartphones y'a des claviers de 120 touches ? :mouais: 


Vraiment idiots.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une coquille. Sur une vidéo de démo de l'iPhone que j'ai vue, on voit bien que l'interface simule ceci, qui est semble-t-il un obturateur, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas photographe mais, le dessin là,  ça ne serait pas plutôt un diaphragme?


----------



## takamaka (1 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Comme pour un iPod traditionnel, avec iTunes. Mais il faut avant que l'iPhone soit activé par ce même iTunes.


A propos de iPod, le iPhone ne semble pas apprécié tous les casques un problème d'embout?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne suis pas photographe mais, le dessin l&#224;, &#231;a ne serait pas plut&#244;t un diaphragme?



Non, il s'agit d'un "obturateur central", para&#238;t-il. :rateau: 
En fait, il y a une confusion du fait que cela ressemble aussi &#224; un diaphragme.

Mais je reconnais que l'effet visuel de l'iPhone ressemble bigrement &#224; un diaphragme. Mais le fait qu'il surgisse au moment o&#249; se d&#233;clenche la photo, &#231;a laisse supposer que les d&#233;veloppeurs ont plus voulu simuler l'action d'un obturateur que d'un diaphragme, non ?

Et visuellement, c'est plus "fun" qu'un mouvement d'obturateur &#224; rideaux, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Comme pour un iPod traditionnel, avec iTunes. Mais il faut avant que l'iPhone soit activé par ce même iTunes.



ben non, ils disent :


> Un moins toutefois : l'iPhone ne permet pas de gérer manuellement le transfert de musique et de vidéo. Contrairement aux iPod , il na pas doption pour faire glisser un contenu de sa bibliothèque iTunes et le déposer directement sur licône de iPhone depuis ce logiciel.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et visuellement, c'est plus "fun" qu'un mouvement d'obturateur à rideaux, n'est-ce pas ?



Mmmmh Oui


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> ben non, ils disent :


 
Réfléchis 2 secondes, si on ne pouvait pas mettre de musique dans l'iPhone, à quoi servirait la fonction iPod ?  

Ce qui est dit, c'est qu'on ne peut pas copier manuellement des chansons sur l'iPhone, comme si l'iPhone était un disque dur externe, c'est à dire en faisant "sortir" des chansons de la fenêtre iTunes pour les copier sur l'icone de l'iPhone (glisser/déposer, quoi).
La synchro se fait exclusivement à l'intérieur d'iTunes, par les voies habituelles.

Enfin, c'est comme ça que je le comprends, mais ça me semble évident...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Réfléchis 2 secondes, si on ne pouvait pas mettre de musique dans l'iPhone, à quoi servirait la fonction iPod ?
> 
> Ce qui est dit, c'est qu'on ne peut pas copier manuellement des chansons sur l'iPhone, comme si l'iPhone était un disque dur externe, c'est à dire en faisant "sortir" des chansons de la fenêtre iTunes pour les copier sur l'icone de l'iPhone (glisser/déposer, quoi).
> La synchro se fait exclusivement à l'intérieur d'iTunes, par les voies habituelles.
> ...



mais ça je sais qu'on peut mettre de la musique...
Mais je ne le comprends pas comme toi à cause du : 


> Un moins toutefois : l'iPhone ne permet pas de gérer manuellement le transfert de musique et de vidéo. Contrairement aux iPod , il na pas doption pour faire glisser un contenu de sa bibliothèque iTunes et le déposer directement sur licône de iPhone depuis ce logiciel.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Juillet 2007)

:mouais: Tu ne serais pas un peu pinailleur ?  

:sleep: Ma traduction, en langage plus explicite :
Il est impossible de glisser-d&#233;poser depuis la fen&#234;tre d'iTunes vers l'ic&#244;ne de l'iPhone situ&#233;e sur le Bureau.

Si tu as un disque externe, tu peux normalement copier des chansons de cette mani&#232;re, en glissant-d&#233;posant avec la souris des chansons directement entre la fen&#234;tre d'iTunes et l'icone de ton disque.

Eh ben, avec l'iPhone, tu peux pas.  
Voil&#224;.  

L&#224;, si tu ne comprends toujours pas, je ne peux plus rien pour toi. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> :mouais: Tu ne serais pas un peu pinailleur ?
> 
> :sleep: Ma traduction, en langage plus explicite :
> Il est impossible de glisser-déposer depuis la fenêtre d'iTunes vers l'icône de l'iPhone située sur le Bureau.
> ...



je ne suis toujours pas d'accord :


> Un moins toutefois : l'iPhone ne permet pas de gérer manuellement le transfert de musique et de vidéo. Contrairement aux iPod , il na pas doption pour faire glisser un contenu de sa bibliothèque iTunes et le déposer directement sur licône de iPhone depuis ce logiciel.


----------



## tweek (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> :mouais: Tu ne serais pas un peu pinailleur ?
> 
> :sleep: Ma traduction, en langage plus explicite :
> Il est impossible de glisser-déposer depuis la fenêtre d'iTunes vers l'icône de l'iPhone située sur le Bureau.
> ...





Donc en gros si ya une seule chanson que tu ne veux pas sur ton iPhone, tu l'as dans l'cul...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> L&#224;, si tu ne comprends toujours pas, je ne peux plus rien pour toi. :rateau:



Lui tendre une corde?  

Mouai, le test de ZDnet est pas clair. Ils vont pas au fond des choses.
J'ai eu l'impression qu'ils restaient sur leur faim mais qu'ils ont pas cherch&#233; bien loin.


Edit:



paulmuzellec a dit:


> je ne suis toujours pas d'accord :



Qu'est ce que je disais?


----------



## tweek (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> je ne suis toujours pas d'accord :



Tes bouché toi... c'est la meme chose


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tes bouché toi... c'est la meme chose



?

Si ils disent contrairement aux iPod, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose qui change or la version de fredintosh est identique aux iPod


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Prepaid


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Je me demandais si l'on pourra utiliser l'iPhone comme modem en d&#233;placement ? en utilisation avec un MB ou MBP ...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Juillet 2007)

Dans la FAQ de macgé c'est Non pour le modem.

Wait and see.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2007)

Pour la gestion de la musique, c'est comme pour un iPod. On doit glisser la musique sur *l'ic&#244;ne de l'iPhone pr&#233;sente dans iTunes* alors que cela *ne marche pas avec l'ic&#244;ne de l'iPhone qui monte sur le bureau* (si l'iPhone monte, ce que je ne crois pas)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

ouais pourtant ils ont dit "contrairement &#224; l'iPod". ils sont pas tr&#232;s exp&#233;riment&#233;s en iPod chez Zdnet alors...


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> (si l'iPhone monte, ce que je ne crois pas)


C'est vrai que nulle part il est dit s'il possède une "fonction" disque dur à l'instar des iPods.
Cependant, s'il ne monte pas, comment se passe alors le chargement et déchargement des photos car dans ce cas la synchro ne passe pas obligatoirement par iTunes ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Juillet 2007)

je ne comprend pas :

il suffit de cr&#233;er une liste dans itunes et de g&#233;rer la synchro de cette liste avec l'iphone

basta, tu g&#232;res ta liste manuellement et tu la synchronises


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

c'est pas tr&#232;s clair... Mais &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'on ne puisses pas b&#234;tement glisser les musiques sur l'icone de l'iPhone dans iTunes


----------



## MamaCass (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est pas très clair... Mais ça m'étonnerait qu'on ne puisses pas bêtement glisser les musiques sur l'icone de l'iPhone dans iTunes



Tout à fait puisqu'ils disent bien que l'iPhone est le meilleur iPod


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est pas tr&#232;s clair... Mais &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'on ne puisses pas b&#234;tement glisser les musiques sur l'icone de l'iPhone dans iTunes



Et bien on verra &#231;a avec les premiers t&#233;moignages des utilisateurs am&#233;ricains, et dans quelques mois ici en Europe. D'ici l&#224;, cette question peut rester en suspens, la terre continuera pour autant de tourner.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juillet 2007)

Regardez les vid&#233;os , on est pas oblig&#233;s de mettre toutes les musiques qu'on a dans iTunes, on peut selectionner des liste de lecture.


----------



## takamaka (2 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> D'ici là, cette question peut rester en suspens, la terre continuera pour autant de tourner.


+1


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> C'est vrai que nulle part il est dit s'il possède une "fonction" disque dur à l'instar des iPods.



Si, ça on le sait. C'est bien préciser. L'iPhone ne peut être utiliser comme un disque dure. Et si c'est confirmé, je trouve ça débile car on a toujours besoin d'une clef USB a notre époque 
Je pense que c'est par rapport a la gestion de l'ordinateur par l'iPhone et son mot de passe pour empêcher le vole.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Juillet 2007)

Dans une autre version il pourra peut être faire disque dur sur une partie de sa mémoire, qui sait. Mais c'est déjà pas mal s'il marche correctement sur tout ce qu'il sait faire.

Enfin le lancement est réussit, 400 à 500 000 iphone ça fait pas mal d'argent pour Apple et pour AT&T. Vous croyez que chez Vodafone et Orange ce matin ils en parlent  

Franchement, ils ajoutent la prise en charge de Flash, la version 3G et l'obligatoire unlimited data et pour ce qui me concerne il ne lui manquera rien. Alors décembre ou janvier pour la CB ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## dellys (2 Juillet 2007)

Un Palm ne monte pas sur le bureau comme un disque dur.
Sauf grace &#224; l'emploi de logiciels payants si je ne m'abuse.

Wait and see


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Wait and see



Certains ont de la peine.


----------



## fpoil (2 Juillet 2007)

il y en a surtout qui sont impatients 

moi le premier

un ptit bond dans le temps...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

je connais quelqu'un qui en a pr&#233;command&#233; un &#224; 400$ en france...
&#231;a me parrait tr&#232;s louche, surtout qu'on ne connait pas encore l'op&#233;rateur et que l'iPhone est &#224; 499$ minimum...


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

Juste un petit mot. J'ai beau être un passionné des produits mac aussi bien niveau design que performance ... Il n'en reste pas moins que je trouve totalement débiles toutes ces personnes qui font la queue pendant des jours ou qui se précipitent pour acheter cet objet ... qui reste et restera qu'une simple avancée technologique parmi tant d'autres et qui sera bientôt dépassée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

si on n'ach&#232;te pas tout ce qui sera d&#233;pass&#233; on est riche 
ces gens l'ach&#232;tent parce qu'ils en ont besoin ou envie c'est tout...


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

C'est un peu facile de dire qu'ils ont besoin (surtout quand ils en achètent deux). Maintenant je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis que c'est une envie. Ce que je trouve absurde c'est cette attente prolongée alors qu'ils peuvent l'obtenir plus tard. Cette volonté d'être le premier est absurde.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

prof58 a dit:


> C'est un peu facile de dire qu'ils ont besoin (surtout quand ils en achètent deux). Maintenant je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis que c'est une envie. Ce que je trouve absurde c'est cette attente prolongée alors qu'ils peuvent l'obtenir plus tard. Cette volonté d'être le premier est absurde.



je suis d'accord, mais (j'ai fais la même chose pour la Wii  )
leur envie n'est pas d'être le premier (enfin si un peu quand même XD) mais ils sont surtout impatients de tester l'objet qu'ils ont tant traqué sur internet


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

Je provoque un peu exprès. Je triche un peu car moi sachant que je ne pouvais pas l'acheter j'ai scruté toutes les infos sur l'iphone depuis le vendredi. Un peu cher tout de même ce petit appareil.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

oui...
j'esp&#232;re qu'ils vont sortir un iPod tactile &#224; 200 euros par l&#224;.. parce que 500 euros je pr&#233;f&#232;re les mettre dans un ordinateur...


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

C'est clair. Moi aussi je préfère investir dans un ipod tactile et je miserai même sur la sortie d'un mac tactile pour fin 2008 début 2009.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

non moi un ordinateur tactile &#231;a ne me tente pas du tout, mais bon le topic n'est pas adapt&#233;


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas que ça me tente car c'est sale les traces de doigts.
Plus sérieusement, je pense qu'apple aurait tout intérêt à parfaire sa gamme Ipod car l'iphone devra faire face à une rude concurrence alors que l'ipod est le meilleur sur le marché.


----------



## two (2 Juillet 2007)

y'en a qui sont prets &#224; tout...

[youtubE]WxMSmj32WLo[/youtubE]


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

Effectivement.
L'engouement pour ce produit durera jusqu'au prochain produit affublé de notre pomme préféré.
Un iphone nano peut-être ?


----------



## desertea (2 Juillet 2007)

Rendez vous sur LCI à 15h15. Dans l'émission "on en parle", on cause de l'iPhone.


----------



## prof58 (2 Juillet 2007)

Vous me raconterez. Je ne possède pas la chaîne LCI (pas de TNT).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

j'aurais bien aim&#233; qu'une femme comme &#231;a me propose des sous pour &#234;tre premi&#232;re lol, mais elle lui a donn&#233; combien ??
P.S : j'aime pas ce genre de snobs...


----------



## takamaka (2 Juillet 2007)

prof58 a dit:


> l'ipod est le meilleur sur le march&#233;.


Non, il serait de bon aloi d'&#233;crire : "L'iPod est l'un des meilleurs sur le march&#233;."

La prochaine g&#233;n&#233;ration int&#232;grera - peut-&#234;tre - certaines fonctions disponibles sur des lecteurs concurrents, en attendant : Peut mieux faire!


----------



## EricKvD (2 Juillet 2007)

My God they killed l'iPhone !! 

Oui... enfin... il l'ont ouvert quoi... désossé... autopsié...

Les sal..ps...


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

aïe


----------



## EricKvD (2 Juillet 2007)

Les premières stats sur les ventes


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Les premières stats sur les ventes



'Tain, 500 000 c'est assez énorme. Et en dollars, encore plus : pas loin de 250 millions de chiffre d'affaire en 48 heures.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> 'Tain, 500 000 c'est assez énorme. Et en dollars, encore plus : pas loin de 250 millions de chiffre d'affaire en 48 heures.




ne pas confondre le chiffre d'affaire global avec celui réalisé par la pomme. AT&T doit avoir 25% de remise mini. Ce qui reste en soi un record.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> j'aurais bien aimé qu'une femme comme ça me propose des sous pour être première lol, mais elle lui a donné combien ??



800 Dollars. 

Mais bon, elle comptait rentabiliser ça en achetant pleins de iPhone a revendre apparemment. Sauf que chez AT&T on ne pouvais acheter qu'un iPhone. Elle aurait du faire la queue dans un Apple Store, elle en aurais au moins eu deux


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> aïe



Comment ça il n'y a pas de magsafe sur l'iPhone ? c'est un scandale


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Les premi&#232;res stats sur les ventes



pas la peine d'aller chez Gizmo, on la m&#234;me news chez depuis 8h11 ce matin


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ne pas confondre le chiffre d'affaire global avec celui réalisé par la pomme. AT&T doit avoir 25% de remise mini. Ce qui reste en soi un record.



Oui, je vouslais juste parler de la dépense globale des américains. ça fait pas mal de sous, pour des téléphones.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> 800 Dollars.
> 
> Mais bon, elle comptait rentabiliser ça en achetant pleins de iPhone a revendre apparemment. Sauf que chez AT&T on ne pouvais acheter qu'un iPhone. Elle aurait du faire la queue dans un Apple Store, elle en aurais au moins eu deux



tant mieux pour le gars


----------



## LALLES (2 Juillet 2007)

> *Vidéo de l'iPhone : un tour complet  de son interface*
> 
> Par Laurent    le lundi  2 juillet 2007, 10:10        - Vidéos iPhone
> 
> ...



a voir ici


----------



## LALLES (2 Juillet 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X54CdkRuSXw&eurl=http://www.iphon.fr/

ils sont dinges ces ricains....âme sensible s'abstenir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

je ne veux rien dire mais ils sont c***,
en revanche je n'ai pas compris si &#231;a fait des rayures quand il frotte la cl&#233; ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Il faut vraiment qu'il arrêtent!!!!!!!
Franchement moi ça me viendrait pas mais pas du tout à l'esprit de m'amuser à exploser un iphone juste pour le plaisirs!!!


----------



## nagonags (2 Juillet 2007)

Salut les amis !

Bon c'est bien beau cet iPhone... mais bon va falloir l'attendre encore un peu !

Pour patienter un peu quelqu'un aurait-il vu trainer les sonneries sur le net (Marimba on la trouve partout... mais les autres...)

Une idée ?


----------



## Frodon (2 Juillet 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> je ne veux rien dire mais ils sont c***,
> en revanche je n'ai pas compris si ça fait des rayures quand il frotte la clé ??



Non ca n'en fait pas ou très peu, il dit être impressionné par la resistance aux rayures.

In english in the text:
"The man: Wow! That's impressive!
The man: I'm actually impressed by that!
The woman: That is really good!
"

En français:
"Le gars: Waouh! C'est impressionnant!
Le gars: Je suis en fait impressionné par ça!
La jeune femme: C'est vraiment bon (un bon résultat)!
"

Donc l'ecran est anti-rayures, mais évidement pas anti casse (en tous cas pas d'une chute assez haute sur l'ecran).
Il vous faudra donc toujours une petite housse de protection, ou de quoi attacher votre iPhone... Enfin comme avec tous les telephones mobiles ou appareil électronique portatif quoi (a moins d'avoir une grande confiance en soit et de parier sur le fait que vous le ne ferez jamais tomber)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Juillet 2007)

520 000 iPhone vendus en 3 jours selon _Le Monde._ Lire ici.

Tiens eux aussi ils mettent un s à un nom de marque :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Non ca n'en fait pas ou très peu, il dit être impressionné par la resistance aux rayures.
> 
> In english in the text:
> "The man: Wow! That's impressive!
> ...


merci


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2007)

et si iphone arrivait en france avec Bouygues ?!
tf1 aime bien apple... 
BT a misé sur le edge... 
les tarifs sont plutôt concurrentiels... 
la couverture reseau efficace...

et je suis chez eux depuis 10 ans...:rateau: 

enfin, juste étonné qu'ils ne soient jamais mentionnés dans les rumeurs !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2007)

Moi aussi, je suis chez eux, jamais eu &#224; me plaindre.

Mais Bouygues est sans doute trop "franco-fran&#231;ais" pour Apple, qui cherche visiblement un seul groupe op&#233;rateur pour toute l'Europe.


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais Bouygues est sans doute trop "franco-français" pour Apple, qui cherche visiblement un seul groupe opérateur pour toute l'Europe.



yep, mais ça pourrait aussi fonctionner localement, comme avec its...


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2007)

"its" ? kezako ?


----------



## arcank (3 Juillet 2007)

Non, je crois pas que &#231;a appelait &#224; trouver un mot anglais qui aurait pu suivre 

iTunes Store je pense


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

"The scenario that seems most attractive is to have the phone dial 900 numbers" 

Enfin du spam dif&#233;rent.


----------



## EricKvD (3 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> pas la peine d'aller chez Gizmo, on la même news chez depuis 8h11 ce matin



Désolé, le ferai (p'tet) plus.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

A "tout &#224; l'heure" ...


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> a&#239;e



Ca fait mal  



EricKvD a dit:


> Les premi&#232;res stats sur les ventes



C'est impessionnant, ce n'est pas un record ?



LALLES a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X54CdkRuSXw&eurl=http&#37;3A//www.iphon.fr/
> 
> ils sont dinges ces ricains....&#226;me sensible s'abstenir



Il est fou  :rateau:   :hein:


----------



## MamaCass (3 Juillet 2007)

Re-a&#239;e


:affraid::affraid:


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Re-aïe
> 
> 
> :affraid::affraid:



Arretez de poster ca, je ne peux plus les voir,


----------



## MamaCass (3 Juillet 2007)

C'est surtout qu'ils ont de l'argent &#224; jeter par les fen&#234;tres :affraid:

Qu'une personne fasse des tests de solidit&#233;, ok ! mais l&#224; on dirait que &#231;a les amuse !

:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

Tout simplement stupide ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Apple devrait en faire un ou alors un autre site devrait en faire un officiel plut&#244;t que de laisser chacun faire le sien et g&#226;cher des iPhone...


----------



## EricKvD (3 Juillet 2007)

Je me demande... et si on leur demandait de tester la solidité de leur crâne ?

Ok, je -->> prendre l'air.


----------



## arcank (3 Juillet 2007)

Moi non plus je peux plus les voir 

J'ai des ptis probl&#232;mes avec Youtube, depuis la 10.4.10 j'ai l'impression.
Les videos ne se lancent jamais. Pas toutes, mais certaines (1 sur 2 je dirais)

Enfin, bon. Je me doute de ce qu'ils font  Stupide.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a fait r&#233;agir...



CERDAN a dit:


> Arretez de poster ca, je ne peux plus les voir,



Fichier -> Quitter.


----------



## Gwen (3 Juillet 2007)

On peut faire pleins de chose avec le iPhone.
http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2007/iphone-magic-p1.php

Bon, c'est une vid&#233;o diffus&#233;e sur le iPhone, mais c'est tr&#232;s bien pens&#233; et excellemment bien jou&#233;.


----------



## EricKvD (3 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, c'est une vidéo diffusée sur le iPhone, mais c'est très bien pensé et excellemment bien joué.



Snif, moi j'voulais bien avoir la version Stocks de cet iPhone... Bon, ok, faut le secouer bcp pour devenir riche, mais bon...


----------



## tchocolatl (3 Juillet 2007)

lacunes du iPhone:
- Capteur optique un peu faible (2 millions de pixels)
- Pas de GPS ni possibilité d'en utiliser un en bluetooth, pas de cartes possibles (TomTom, etc...)
- Pas de gestion de Flash ni Java
- Ne peut pas envoyer de MMS à d'autres téléphones
- Pas de copier-coller
- Pas capable d'enregistrer des mémos vocaux ou bien des séquences vidéo
- Impossible d'utiliser une carte SIM d'un autre opérateur
- Pas possible d'éditer les fichiers Excel et Word
- Pas possible de se servir d'un iPhone comme simple modem pour son Mac
- Pas d'applications tierces possibles (seulement vie Safari, et donc en connexion internet)
- Pas de 3G (pour l'instant, aux US)


----------



## jadengil (3 Juillet 2007)

Bon,alors ceux qui ont command&#233; leur iPhone(mouette je crois,entre autres..),a digigasin ou autre,toujours pas d'info?


----------



## Groumpff (3 Juillet 2007)

iphone en tête des ventes sur le STORE US !!!


----------



## iHeard (3 Juillet 2007)

tchocolatl a dit:


> lacunes du iPhone:
> - Capteur optique un peu faible (2 millions de pixels)
> - Pas de GPS ni possibilité d'en utiliser un en bluetooth, pas de cartes possibles (TomTom, etc...)
> - Pas de gestion de Flash ni Java
> ...



Lacune c'est vite dit!

Le capteur optique ? on s'en fout... c'est pas un appareil photo numérique...ET d'ailleurs tout les pro de l'image me le confirmerons que un appareil qui fait que des photos et plus performant qe les apareils qui font du 30 en 1  

Excel, word ? l'iPhone est-il une machine uniquement our les pro ? non c'est un appareil grand public  

Pas d'application tierce possible ? peut-on installer des logiciels dans un sansung genre D500E ? non  

Pas de 3G , mais au U.S.A sommes-nous en Europe ? non  

Il y'a une puce capable d'excecuter java dans l'iPhone


----------



## niko34 (3 Juillet 2007)

Groumpff a dit:


> iphone en t&#234;te des ventes sur le STORE US !!!



Enfin, c'est pas trop t&#244;t. Je commencais presque &#224; &#234;tre inquiet.

De toute mani&#232;re, il ne se vendra pas ce t&#233;l&#233;phone, on peut pas envoyer de mms


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

Petite histoire d'iPhone


----------



## dellys (3 Juillet 2007)

tchocolatl a dit:


> lacunes du iPhone:



- Capteur optique un peu faible (2 millions de pixels)
*Déjà répondu par iHeard.*
- Pas de GPS ni possibilité d'en utiliser un en bluetooth, pas de cartes possibles (TomTom, etc...)
*Ouais pas encore, mais wait and see.*
- Pas de gestion de Flash ni Java
*Déjà répondu par iHeard.*
- Ne peut pas envoyer de MMS à d'autres téléphones
*  Tu préfères envoyer des MMS payants ou des emails gratos inclus dans ton forfait ?*
- Pas de copier-coller
*Pourquoi faire ?*
- Pas capable d'enregistrer des mémos vocaux ou bien des séquences vidéo
* Wait and see.*
- Impossible d'utiliser une carte SIM d'un autre opérateur
*  Bah j'ai cru voir passer un lien qui montrait que c'était possible.*
- Pas possible d'éditer les fichiers Excel et Word
*  J'ai cette fonction sur mon Palm, jamais servi, pas pratique et trop long.*
- Pas possible de se servir d'un iPhone comme simple modem pour son Mac
*  Wait and see.*
- Pas d'applications tierces possibles (seulement vie Safari, et donc en connexion internet)
*  Wait and see, c'est pas définitif.*
- Pas de 3G (pour l'instant, aux US)
*  On en sait encore rien.
*


----------



## Frodon (3 Juillet 2007)

25 applications sympathiques pour l'iPhone (testable dans Safari):

http://www.rev2.org/2007/07/02/top-25-web-apps-for-the-iphone/



> - Pas d'applications tierces possibles (seulement vie Safari, et donc en connexion internet)



Ca c'est une bonne question, est ce que les applications Web 2.0 peuvent &#234;tre t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s et install&#233; dans les 4 ou 8 Go de l'iPhone pour &#234;tre utilisables Offline...

Contrairement &#224; ce que sous entend l'auteur du post que je cite, le fait qu'une application tourne via un navigateur Web, ne signifie en rien qu'elle necessite internet. En effet, si le code n'est fait que de cose client (javascript, html, css), l'application ne necessite en rien Internet. 

La question est donc de savoir s'il est possible d'installer ces Web applications dans la memoire du telephone et de les lire dans Safari directement depuis cette memoire?



> - Pas possible d'&#233;diter les fichiers Excel et Word



Bien s&#251;r que si!! => http://blogs.zoho.com/general/izoho-zoho-for-iphone/

Ah et aussi, on peut faire de l'IM (non non pas des SMS au look iChat uniquement, vraiment de l'Instant Messenging compatible AOL Instant Messenger) => http://www.publictivity.com/iPhoneChat/

Et encore bien d'autre chose... Voir les 25 applis dans le lien au d&#233;but de ce post.


----------



## tchocolatl (3 Juillet 2007)

- Capteur optique un peu faible (2 millions de pixels)
Déjà répondu par iHeard.
C'est vrai, meme 2Mp ça suffit, je l'avoue. Mais pourquoi pas de vidéo? Pourquoi pas d'enregistrement sonore pour les pense bete ou les cours ou conf. ou tout autre témoignages?

- Pas de GPS ni possibilité d'en utiliser un en bluetooth, pas de cartes possibles (TomTom, etc...)
Ouais pas encore, mais wait and see.
Bon ben "waitons and seeons" alors... Mais si le système est fermé, je vois mal comment ça se pourrait?

- Pas de gestion de Flash ni Java
Déjà répondu par iHeard.
Mouais!

- Ne peut pas envoyer de MMS à d'autres téléphones
Tu préfères envoyer des MMS payants ou des emails gratos inclus dans ton forfait ?
Faut alors que tes copains aient tous un acces internet sur leur portable!

- Pas de copier-coller
Pourquoi faire ?
Exemple: tu recois un doc dont tu veux reexpedier une partie, ou bien tu veux joindre l'email d'un ami à ton correspondant, ou bien etc...

- Pas capable d'enregistrer des mémos vocaux ou bien des séquences vidéo
Wait and see.
Bon ben "waitons and seeons" alors...

- Impossible d'utiliser une carte SIM d'un autre opérateur
Bah j'ai cru voir passer un lien qui montrait que c'était possible.
Ah? Tu as un lien à me montrer? En tout cas ça m'étonnerais. Conséquence, si tu changes de pays tu te retrouve en roaming. De plus, tu es à la merci de ton opérateur du point de vue tarifs. D'ailleurs j'y pense, il faudra passer EN PLUS par les serveurs d'APPLE NON?

- Pas possible d'éditer les fichiers Excel et Word
J'ai cette fonction sur mon Palm, jamais servi, pas pratique et trop long.
C'est pourtant ce que je fais régulièrement sur mon Qtek TYTN. Chacun ses besoins.

- Pas possible de se servir d'un iPhone comme simple modem pour son Mac
Wait and see.
Bon ben "waitons and seeons" alors...

- Pas d'applications tierces possibles (seulement vie Safari, et donc en connexion internet)
Wait and see, c'est pas définitif.
Bon ben "waitons and seeons" alors...

- Pas de 3G (pour l'instant, aux US)
On en sait encore rien.
Bon ben "waitons and seeons" alors...

Conclusion: beaucoup de "wait and see". Je peux dire aussi que l'ordinateur du futur fera peut-être mon café en 2027. Pour l'instant, je parle de l'iPhone en vente depuis  4 jours... dont j'essaie d'évaluer l'utilisation de facon pratique (et personnelle).


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

Je ne voudrais pas jeter un froid mais la plus part des reproches sur les manquement de l'iPhone concerne des fonctions que 90% des acheteurs potentiels n'utiliseront jamais.

Une étude a montrer que l'on utilise que 10% du potentiel d'un téléphone et ceci concerne la grande majorité des utilisateurs.

Alors il faut bien lui trouver un défaut, des défauts, qui ne le sont pas pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs.


----------



## tchocolatl (3 Juillet 2007)

http://blogs.zoho.com/general/izoho-zoho-for-iphone/

faut pas etre connecté sur internet pour ca?


----------



## tchocolatl (3 Juillet 2007)

"Je ne voudrais pas jeter un froid mais la plupart des reproches sur les manquement de l'iPhone concerne des fonctions que 90% des acheteurs potentiels n'utiliseront jamais."

En effet, je dois admettre que tu as raison...


----------



## takamaka (3 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Une &#233;tude a montrer que l'on utilise que 10&#37; du potentiel d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone et ceci concerne la grande majorit&#233; des utilisateurs.


Les interventions de La Mouette, c'est toujours la grande classe&#8230; +1 

En attendant mon iPhone &#224; moi, il fait des chutes - oui oui toujours - , il est 3G - GPRS etc&#8230; et pas besoin d'attendre la saint glin-glin pour en profiter. Vive Sony-Ericsson!
Bande de geeks frustr&#233;s ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Juillet 2007)

J'utilise en test en ce moment un LG Prada, et bien l'utilisation d'un écran tactile c'est pas de la tarte lorsqu'on est pas habitué. On ripe sur le numéro d'à côté, et je ne parle même pas de rédiger un SMS, j'oublie avec mes gros doigts  
Vraiment il faudra s'habituer.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2007)

La chance La mouette  Le PRADA ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Yakamya (3 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas jeter un froid mais la plus part des reproches sur les manquement de l'iPhone concerne des fonctions que 90% des acheteurs potentiels n'utiliseront jamais.
> 
> Une étude a montrer que l'on utilise que 10% du potentiel d'un téléphone et ceci concerne la grande majorité des utilisateurs.
> 
> Alors il faut bien lui trouver un défaut, des défauts, qui ne le sont pas pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs.



c'est  vrai et surtout ce qui a souvent été reproché a l'ipod, ce sont ses fonctionnalité limité face a la concurrence. Mais en même temps lui au moins il fait bien ce qu'on lui demande  (lire de la musique et des vidéo même si il faut les encoder avec un format spécial) et il reste simple d'utilisation avec une interface jolie. Je pense qu'Apple a bien compris ça et tente la même chose avec l'iPhone.
Personnellement je ne pense pas qu'on puisse réellement comparer un téléphone a l'iPhone du fait de son originalité.
D'un autre coté les 10% des capacité utilisés d'un téléphone ne sont pas les mêmes selon les personnes...


----------



## tchocolatl (3 Juillet 2007)

En effet


----------



## antoine2405 (3 Juillet 2007)

une petite info simpatique du site itrafik




> La nouvelle stratégie européenne dApple concernant la distribution de liPhone commence à se confirmer : ce devrait être un opérateur par pays ! Si on parle de Vodafone en Grande-Bretagne et Orange en France, il devrait se confirmer que T-Mobile sera le distributeur de lengin en Allemagne ! Daprès le quotidien Rheinische Post qui sort le scoop (non confirmé), liPhone coûterait 450 euros et on le verrait débarquer le 1er novembre ! On ne sait pas par contre sil sagit du modèle 4 ou 8 Go ou si lengin embarquerait une puce 3G. Mais ça commence à venir...




En esperant que ce soit vrai


Youppppiii

^^


----------



## Frodon (3 Juillet 2007)

tchocolatl a dit:


> http://blogs.zoho.com/general/izoho-zoho-for-iphone/
> 
> faut pas etre connecté sur internet pour ca?



Peut être bien, et alors?

Avec l'iPhone tu as accès à internet tous le temps du moment que tu es sous converture réseau AT&T ou mieux sous couverture Wifi. Et cela sans débourser un centime de plus que ton forfait mensuel.
En effet, les forfaits proposés avec l'iPhone par AT&T disposent tous d'un accès data ILLIMITE!

Alors à moins d'être dans le trou du cul du monde, tu as toujours accès à Internet.


----------



## huexley (3 Juillet 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> disposent tous d'un accès data ILLIMITE!



Faites que cela suive en Europe Cela me fait baver

Question concernant le Wifi, le iPhone est il capable de se connecter a des reseau WEP WPA ? ou Seulement les ouverts ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Question concernant le Wifi, le iPhone est il capable de se connecter a des reseau WEP WPA ? ou Seulement les ouverts ?


Il me semble &#234;tre s&#251;r &#224; 99&#37; que ce sont tous les r&#233;seaux possibles.
Le contraire serait vraiment &#233;tonnant, du reste, et aurait &#233;t&#233; point&#233; du doigt dans les divers tests publi&#233;s.


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2007)

Avec un opérateur unique, et des tarifs verrouillés. Cela ne me fait pas baver du tout...


----------



## macdani (3 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'utilise en test en ce moment un LG Prada, et bien l'utilisation d'un écran tactile c'est pas de la tarte lorsqu'on est pas habitué. On ripe sur le numéro d'à côté, et je ne parle même pas de rédiger un SMS, j'oublie avec mes gros doigts
> Vraiment il faudra s'habituer.




Tout à fait d'accord avec toi  
J'en possède un, et malgré le fait que ça reste pour moi un des plus beau "objet" du moment en matière de gsm,(c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai pas pu résisté...) je déchante un peu....:love: :mouais: 
Problème de son, il faut avoir de bonne oreilles pour entendre correctement ton interlocuteur... et le pire je trouve que c'est la batterie qui est trés faible !
 Ca m'apprendra d'être impatient :rose: :hein:  (dècembre semble encore trés loin pour l'iphone... )


----------



## arcank (3 Juillet 2007)

Clairement. La plupart des réseaux chez soi sont fermés. Donc si on veut l'utiliser chez soi, il faudrait créer un réseau ouvert ? Non :hein: (juste parce que j'aime bien ce smiley )

Si la news d'arrivée en Europe est vraie, c'est énorme !


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2007)

macdani a dit:


> Problème de son, il faut avoir de bonne oreilles pour entendre correctement ton interlocuteur... et le pire je trouve que c'est la batterie qui est trés faible !



Voilà. Et c'est qui qui va changer la batterie ? Je vous le donne en mille, Emile ?


----------



## vian (4 Juillet 2007)

salut a Macg et tous les forumeurs depuis l apple center de Chicago ave... iPhone !!!!  Med impressions plus yard de detour  sir un "VRAM" clavier!!!!!! Sorry I haven't set up iPhone in French!!!!! I will let you know my impressions pretty soon!!!!!! iPhone is amazing... Cheers! Vian


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

Mettre une autre carte SIM après activation de l'iPhone:






Le propriétaire a activé son iPhone et ensuite à tenté de mettre une autre carte SIM ..

Voilà le résultat.


----------



## Groumpff (4 Juillet 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Enfin, c'est pas trop tôt. Je commencais presque à être inquiet.
> 
> De toute manière, il ne se vendra pas ce téléphone, on peut pas envoyer de mms


 
bon en tête c'est pas significatif comme info ... mais devant ipod ça fait quand même beaucoup ! :mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Ils y vont pas quatre chemins chez Apple


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ils y vont pas pas quatre chemins chez Apple



Une chose: si postais seulement lorsque tu as qqchose d'intéressant à dire ok ? ça risque de prendre quelques années mais à la veille des vacances ce serait un avant goût ..


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Ben non mais c'est vrai, devoir tout r&#233;activer par iTunes... C'est pas comme les autres t&#233;l&#233;phones quoi !

Ce qui me fait rire c'est que les trois quarts des posts ici sont inutiles mais ca tombe sur moi, biensur... 

Et si tu essayais de te placer dans le quart restant, plut&#244;t que d'agir par mim&#233;tisme avec la majorit&#233;? (Web'O)


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

C'est certain qu'en terme de posts inutiles tu as BAC +9 

Retour à l'iPhone


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Avec un opérateur unique, et des tarifs verrouillés. Cela ne me fait pas baver du tout...


Idem, j'ai hâte de découvrir la politique tarifaire de l'opérateur qui va rafler la mise pour le marché européen :hein:


----------



## Alfoo (4 Juillet 2007)

+1 de la enieme personne pour l'intervention de La Mouette concernant les défauts relatés par certains, de l'iPhone. 90% des users n'en auront pas besoin.  

Moi, ce que je retiens de ce bijou technologique, le fait que ce produit soit récolutionnaire, c'est son OS ! 
Cet avis n'engage que moi, mais OS X Mobile c'est énorme !
(une video d'Engagdget postée plus haut m'a bluffé sur l'intuitivité de l'appareil)


----------



## niko34 (4 Juillet 2007)

Bon, c'est peut-&#234;tre un peu border line comme info (La mouette supprimera mon post suivant son jugement ). DVD Jon a encore frapp&#233; (pas d'excitation, c'est pas encore un desimlockage mais juste une activation, et &#231;a se passe sous windows): http://nanocr.eu/2007/07/03/iphone-without-att/


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2007)

Pas si &#233;norme, 700Mo


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2007)

Tout ce qu'il est n&#233;cessaire de savoir pour ceux qui ont r&#233;ussi, ou d&#233;sirent se procurer un iPhone et le faire fonctionner, plus ou moins totalement, en Europe. Les astuces et infos se trouvent sur cette page.

Et, rappel n&#233;cessaire, la FAQ de l'iPhone, qui est r&#233;guli&#232;rement mise &#224; jour.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà. Et c'est qui qui va changer la batterie ? Je vous le donne en mille, Emile ?



Tu devrais mieux lire les post  



La mouette a dit:


> J'utilise en test en ce moment un LG Prada, et bien l'utilisation d'un écran tactile c'est pas de la tarte lorsqu'on est pas habitué. On ripe sur le numéro d'à côté, et je ne parle même pas de rédiger un SMS, j'oublie avec mes gros doigts
> Vraiment il faudra s'habituer.



Donc PRADA, et :



macdani a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi
> J'en possède un, et malgré le fait que ça reste pour moi un des plus beau "objet" du moment en matière de gsm,(c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je n'ai pas pu résisté...) je déchante un peu....:love: :mouais:
> Problème de son, il faut avoir de bonne oreilles pour entendre correctement ton interlocuteur... et le pire je trouve que c'est la batterie qui est trés faible !
> Ca m'apprendra d'être impatient :rose: :hein:  (dècembre semble encore trés loin pour l'iphone... )



PRADA aussi.

Il semble que pour les tests de batterie chez Apple, c'est bon. Pour le clavier, la localisation du doigt et de l'endroit visé est poussée sur le iphone, mais les différents test montrent qu'il va falloir s'habituer. Enfin, ma femme a du mal à taper un sms sur mon treo, alors  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juillet 2007)

> Enfin, ma femme a du mal à taper un sms sur mon treo, alors
> 
> A bientôt
> 
> Laurent



Mince   !


----------



## Alfoo (4 Juillet 2007)

Vla un lien qui va faire plaisir à tous ceux qui nous ressassent à longueur de journée que l'iPhone ne permets pas l'envoi de MMS :

http://www.mobinaute.com/76172-tns-sofres-mobinautes-plebiscitent-mms-visio-sms.html


----------



## niko34 (4 Juillet 2007)

Dans l'étude que tu indiques, c'est la fonctionnalité la plus demandée (31%) devant la visio, le sms et la radio.

J'ai l'impression que l'étude confirme le contraire de ce que tu dis.

Je dis ça en tout objectivité car je n'envoie pas de mms.


----------



## Alfoo (4 Juillet 2007)

quand je dis FAIRE PLAISIR c'est pour les conforter dans leur opinion que l'iphone c'est deja obsolète car il ne propose pas de MMS...
meme si personnellement, j'ai du envoyer un seul MMS en un an... d'ailleurs ce MMS aurait pu ne pas etre envoyé tellement il servait à rien... quoique vous allez me dire, avec tous les SMS inutiles qu'on envoie... :love:


----------



## LALLES (4 Juillet 2007)

> *L&#8217;iPhone en Belgique: le casse-t&#234;te*
> Si Apple reste inflexible sur son mod&#232;le qui associe exclusivement iPhone &#224; un op&#233;rateur, son t&#233;l&#233;phone aura bien du mal &#224; entrer en Belgique. En effet, il y est interdit de verrouiller un t&#233;l&#233;phone ("simlocker") pour un op&#233;rateur. "La Belgique n&#8217;est pas un pays majeur de l&#8217;Europe des t&#233;l&#233;coms et le simlockage ne remet pas en cause le d&#233;ploiement &#233;tant donn&#233; que d&#8217;autres solutions techniques existent pour verrouiller tout ou partie des services d&#8217;un op&#233;rateur", nous pr&#233;cise St&#233;phane Dubreuil. Dans le pire des cas, Apple ferait une entorse &#224; son mod&#232;le sur un pays, sans aucune incidence au niveau europ&#233;en et mondial", ajoute l&#8217;analyste. Pour contourner l&#8217;interdiction, Apple pourra aussi jouer sur la compatibilit&#233; totale de son combin&#233; avec le r&#233;seau s&#233;lectionn&#233;, et ne garantir aucun service apr&#232;s vente aupr&#232;s des concurrents.


vivement, plus de nouvelles ....cette histoire, nuit &#224; l'int&#233;ret que porte les belges sur le mobile de APPLE...

Vu le nombre de rumeurs sur ce sujet beaucoup ont d&#233;j&#224; tourn&#233; la page et se focalisent sur d'autres mobiles

mais bon quand on parle de rumeurs en voil&#224; une autre



> *Les op&#233;rateurs europ&#233;ens et l'iPhone : suite*
> 
> Par Toma    le mercredi  4 juillet 2007, 13:45        - Actualit&#233; et avis iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## LALLES (4 Juillet 2007)

Un test complet ici


----------



## LALLES (4 Juillet 2007)

un autre très beau test par engadget ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2007)

Les dernières estimations de vente parlent de 500 000 à 700 000 iPhones vendus. Punaise ! C'est vraiment énorme.  :love:


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Les dernières estimations de vente parlent de 500 000 à 700 000 iPhones vendus. Punaise ! C'est vraiment énorme.  :love:


Alors que le Zune a peiné à atteindre le même chiffre en plusieurs mois d'existence. :rateau:


----------



## Louis XIV (4 Juillet 2007)

Au moins en Belgique, si tout ce passe bien, notre iPhone ne sera pas bloqué


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a serait un peu idiot de la part d'apple car on n'a qu'&#224; (fran&#231;ais) acheter un iPhone belge et mettre une SIM de notre op&#233;rateur


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

A votre avis:

1er Juillet 2007



> Cela fait un bon moment que je n'ai plus eu le temps de m'occuper du Blog. J'ai donc pris l'initiative de le remettre en route à l'occasion de l'arrivée de l'Iphone. Ce sera l'occasion de répondre en direct à toutes vos questions.
> 
> En préambule, je vais revenir sur la période difficile que le site vient de traverser. Vous avez sans doute lu sur internet des commentaires incendiaires de la part de clients mécontents. Je reconnais ne pas avoir été à la hauteur et avoir fait preuve d'un déficit de communication. Je n'ai cependant jamais baissé les bras. Mon seul objectif est de redonner à cette boutique toutes ses lettres de noblesses. Je présente une fois de plus toutes mes excuses aux clients mécontents.
> 
> ...




2 juillet:



> Je viens d'avoir le fournisseur. Il y a 24 heures de retard par rapport à ce qui était prévu. En d'autres termes, je dois recevoir les premières pièces mercredi et le reste à partir de jeud. Désolé pour cet imprévu.



3 juillet



> Je vous remercie des nombreuses réactions. Par souci de transparence, j'ai mis en ligne également les commentaires des plus dubitatifs, y compris celle de Monsieur "Jedoute", même s'il me gonfle un peu..... Bref, venons-en à la situation actuelle :
> 
> Je commencerai par faire plaisir à Jedoute en disant qu'il y a encore du retard. Les modèles de démo arrivent jeudi. Je pourrai dès lors organiser la séance de présentation vendredi et/ou samedi. Les livraisons commenceront dès le début de la semaine prochaine.
> 
> ...



4 juillet



> Plus aucun doute possible. Les appareils seront là la semaine prochaine. Ils seront désimlockés et utilisables sur tous les réseaux. Je viens d'avoir le fournisseur qui m'a confirmé que tout était OK. Par conséquent, les sceptiques et les médisants peuvent se lâcher, d'ici quelques jours leurs dires n'auront plus aucun poids...Je remercie tous ceux qui me font confiance et qui croient en Digigasin. Ils ne seront pas déçus !




Liens: ici


----------



## LALLES (4 Juillet 2007)

Un test de plus de l'iphone !


Quand on regarde cette photo l'iphone semble tr&#232;s fin...


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A votre avis:



 Mon avis : ce qui est s&#251;r, c'est que tu pourras au moins composer les num&#233;ros d'urgence (du moins ceux des Etats-Unis  ).
Pour le reste, je suis tr&#232;s sceptique.
Quand bien m&#234;me on arriverait &#224; d&#233;-SIM-locker l'iPhone, que resterait-il comme fonction op&#233;rationnelle ?
Et comment faire en cas de mise &#224; jour propos&#233;e par Apple, pour am&#233;liorer les fonctions de l'iPhone, comme cela semble pr&#233;vu ?
Bref, &#231;a me para&#238;t une voie sans issue, &#224; moyen terme en tous cas.

Ou alors, pour les europ&#233;ens impatients, il faut prendre un abo chez AT&T, et passer tous les appels en Europe en roaming  . Mais bonjour la facture !  


Pour en revenir &#224; l'iPhone, je lui trouve une seul d&#233;faut visuel : c'est son dock. :hein: 
Cette couleur blanche, &#231;a ne va pas du tout avec l'&#233;cran noir et le bord m&#233;tallique. &#199;a fait un peu bricolage, tout &#231;a.
Si le dock &#233;tait noir, ou couleur m&#233;tal, je pense que cela jurerait moins.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A votre avis:



Moi j'dis, il bluffe.


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi j'dis, il bluffe.



ok je ne suis le seul à le penser


----------



## arcank (4 Juillet 2007)

Et la semaine prochaine, y'aura eu un incident avec l'avion cargo qui devait les acheminer, et ensuite, les containers sont bloqu&#233;es, &#224; cause de la menace terroriste, et puis ensuite: "j'ai pas eu le temps de d&#233;baller les cartons, mais demain, promis"


----------



## jadengil (4 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ok je ne suis le seul à le penser


Ah bon mais vous avez pré commandé pourtant?
Boah si on peut venir voir par soi meme,avec sa propre sim,que le modele de demo fonctionne,alors là on aura plus qu'à fermer notre gueule et à faire chauffer la CB..


----------



## ricchy (4 Juillet 2007)

Prédiction pour la Suisse:

Opérateur, Swisscom décroche le contrat.
L'appareil entre 1000.- & 1200.- sans abo.:hein:


----------



## Louis XIV (4 Juillet 2007)

Source ?


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2007)

Louis XIV a dit:


> Source ?



S'agissant d'une prédiction, on peut raisonnablement penser qu'elle émane de Ricchy himself


----------



## La mouette (5 Juillet 2007)

T-mobile ou Vodafone


----------



## ricchy (5 Juillet 2007)

Vodafone.


----------



## La mouette (5 Juillet 2007)

Oui et sur MacRumors ils parlent de O2 et Orange..

Bref, c'est la jungle des rumeurs..


----------



## ricchy (5 Juillet 2007)

Pour Vodafone, je ne peux pas plus m'avancer, mais pour Swisscom.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

Ah ouais, exclusivit&#233; europ&#233;enne pour swisscom


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

ricchy a dit:


> Pour Vodafone, je ne peux pas plus m'avancer, mais pour Swisscom.



sachant que Swisscom s'approvisionne dans le catalogue Vodafone puisque faisant parti du même groupe (malgré le fait que swisscom a racheté cet hiver la majorité des parts détenus par voda.), si Swisscom a le contrat, c'est alors le groupe voda qui aurait décroché le ponpon.

Pas crédible à ce stade, prématuré.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2007)

Stocks épuisés


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (5 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi j'dis, il bluffe.





La mouette a dit:


> ok je ne suis le seul &#224; le penser





arcank a dit:


> Et la semaine prochaine, y'aura eu un incident avec l'avion cargo qui devait les acheminer, et ensuite, les containers sont bloqu&#233;es, &#224; cause de la menace terroriste, et puis ensuite: "j'ai pas eu le temps de d&#233;baller les cartons, mais demain, promis"



moi je ne comprends pas comment ce gars, qui m'a l'air bien sympathique au demeurant, peut-&#234;tre le seul &#224; pouvoir se targuer d'importer des iphone en Europe quand on sait que, m&#234;me au States, cet appareil ne peut &#234;tre vendu que dans les boutiques Apple et AT&T (et en 1 ou 2 exemplaires par personne, ce qui fait beaucoup de boutiques sillonn&#233;es pour atteindre les 1000 unit&#233;s qu'il annonce )
Il n'y a pas de distributeur connu si je ne m'abuse....
Je ne voit qu'une solution, Mr Jobs a eu des relations extra-conjugales avec une r&#233;sidente suisse et ce Mr S&#233;bastien est le fr&#232;re cach&#233; de Steve Jobs... et il le fait chanter


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> moi je ne comprends pas comment ce gars, qui m'a l'air bien sympathique au demeurant, peut-être le seul à pouvoir se targuer d'importer des iphone en Europe quand on sait que, même au States, cet appareil ne peut être vendu que dans les boutiques Apple et AT&T (et en 1 ou 2 exemplaires par personne, ce qui fait beaucoup de boutiques sillonnées pour atteindre les 1000 unités qu'il annonce )
> Il n'y a pas de distributeur connu si je ne m'abuse....
> Je ne voit qu'une solution, Mr Jobs a eu des relation extra-conjugale avec une résidente suisse et ce Mr Sébastien est le frère caché de Steve Jobs... et il le fait chanter




mais non, c'est hatchement simple koi.

La Suisse est le pays des marmottes, et ce monsieur en a croisé une qui ne veut plus emballer les tablettes de chocolat. Du coup elle s'est transformée en grossistes interplanétaire et s'approvisionne directement au cul des camions qui partent de Cupertino.

voila, voila


----------



## DarKOrange (5 Juillet 2007)

Apr&#232;s tout peut-&#234;tre qu'il est sinc&#232;re (et b&#234;te) et que par contre il est en train de se faire rouler dans la farine par ce fournisseur "digne de confiance"


----------



## Louis XIV (5 Juillet 2007)

@ Weboliver : Désolé pour l'onomatopée.

Ceci dit, il a trouvé un bon moyen de se remplir les poches ce Sébastien... Il cherchait peut-être tout simplement un moyen de se payer un iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2007)

O2 choisi au Royaume-Uni ?


----------



## ricchy (5 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> sachant que Swisscom s'approvisionne dans le catalogue Vodafone puisque faisant parti du même groupe (malgré le fait que swisscom a racheté cet hiver la majorité des parts détenus par voda.), si Swisscom a le contrat, c'est alors le groupe voda qui aurait décroché le ponpon.
> 
> Pas crédible à ce stade, prématuré.


 
Bon ben voilà alors. C'est Vodafone


----------



## donatello (5 Juillet 2007)

Le monde



> Apple va limiter le lancement européen de son téléphone-baladeur iPhone à trois pays cet automne, la France, le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne, indique, jeudi 5 juillet, le _Financial Times_.


----------



## lifenight (5 Juillet 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Le monde



Noooon et la Belgique ?  j'ai pas envie de prendre un abo fran&#231;ais ...


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2007)

La belgique c'est en Europe? :mouais:





_Me cherchez, je suis parti _


----------



## lifenight (5 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La belgique c'est en Europe? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est la capitale de l'Europe


----------



## Fran6 (5 Juillet 2007)

Faudra donc patienter encore ici en Suisse...snif... Et puis ça risque fort d'être Swisscom qui remporte le pactole...A moins que ce soit Orange ?? Franchement, si c'est Swisscom, ça risque de casquer grave !!!! J'irai peut-être l'acheter en France finalement...


----------



## ricchy (5 Juillet 2007)

Il a coulé tellement d'encre sur ce sujet.
Quel opérateur va décrocher le contrat, etc...etc...
Un de plus un de moins, même si c'est le FT, je doute qu'un de leur journaleux soit collé au cul de Jobs et ses associés pour écouter les deals des contrats.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Juillet 2007)

tchocolatl a dit:


> lacunes du iPhone:
> - ...
> - Pas de gestion de Flash ni Java



Rumeurs > Flash sur iPhone bientôt ? [Jeudi 15:54  CL] Dans la rubrique le courrier des lecteurs du site D : All Things Digital, Walt Mossberg confirme que Flash sera géré par iPhone via une prochaine mise à jour qui devrait intervenir dici quelques mois. Voilà qui permettra aux possesseurs diPhone de surfer dans des conditions optimales.


Tu vois le wait and see c'est normal et peut être pas si long. Si Apple n'intègre dans son iphone que des technologies fiables et validées, on va pas s'en plaindre. C'est mieux que Safari sur windows à la va vite, non ?

Avec le départ et la réussite de l'objet, ils vont l'améliorer, augmenter la gamme, et essayer de tuer toute réaction.
Flash sur iphone : ça vaut une annonce.
Un gps via le bluetooth : une autre annonce, etc etc

Il est déjà bien, et en plus il est perfectible. Les concurrents doivent quand même faire la grimace.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## tyler_d (5 Juillet 2007)

ricchy a dit:


> Il a coulé tellement d'encre sur ce sujet.
> Quel opérateur va décrocher le contrat, etc...etc...
> Un de plus un de moins, même si c'est le FT, je doute qu'un de leur journaleux soit collé au cul de Jobs et ses associés pour écouter les deals des contrats.



le journaliste peut (surement meme) etre "collé" à ses contacts chez vodafone.

Toutes les entreprises ne cultivent pas le secret autant qu'apple.


----------



## iNN (5 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> A votre avis:



Franchement, ça me fait vraiment bizarre de lire ces lignes et les liens...

Mais mon avis sur la chose c'est que le gars essaye de se faire de la pub et surtout essaye de se racheter une conduite grâce à l'iPhone.

Je suis certain que si tu passes une commande chez lui, il te fera patienter jusqu'au début de l'année prochaine en te disant "rupture de stock, problème de livraison, ..."

Finalement, ça ressemble énormément à une escroquerie, mais si tu as qqelques euros à sortir de ton porte-feuilles, et que tu as un peu de temps à perdre, prend un bon avocat, et vas acheter un iPhone pour voir.


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Juillet 2007)

Moi je suis un peu d&#233;&#231;u par Safari iPhone...


----------



## LALLES (5 Juillet 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Le monde
> Apple va limiter le lancement européen de son téléphone-baladeur iPhone à trois pays cet automne, la France, le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne



Grosse déception dans ce cas ....mais c'est plausible vu que ce sont probablement les 3 plus gros marché Européen...

J'attendrai l'annonce officielle de APPLE mais si c'est le cas ....je décroche de l'iphone....l'attente deviendrait beaucoup trop longue...


----------



## iNN (5 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Moi je suis un peu déçu par Safari iPhone...



Oui, et bien d'après les diverses vidéos, j'ai pu voir que SafariPhone  par rapport aux autres systèmes, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux sur le marché.

J'avais un qteq 9090 et je t'affirme que surfer avec requiert une énorme patience


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Juillet 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Oui, et bien d'après les diverses vidéos, j'ai pu voir que SafariPhone  par rapport aux autres systèmes, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux sur le marché.
> 
> J'avais un qteq 9090 et je t'affirme que surfer avec requiert une énorme patience


Ah mais je ne dis pas que Safari iPhone n'est pas le meilleur navigateur disponible sur le march&#233; mobile, mais je suis d&#233;&#231;u par rapport &#224; ce &#224; quoi je m'attendais d'apr&#232;s ce que disait Steve Jobs.


----------



## sylko (5 Juillet 2007)

En attendant, ATT aurait mis en service 1 million d'iPhone


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (5 Juillet 2007)

Si c'est vrai, la rédaction d'un communiqué doit être en cours chez Apple. C'est quand même un niveau de vente avec lequel ils vont pouvoir afficher une certaine "satisfaction".

Les opérateurs qui n'ont pas poussé les discutions jusqu'au bout en Europe vont devoir trouver une parade, c'est une tornade à switch cet appareil.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## jadengil (5 Juillet 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Franchement, ça me fait vraiment bizarre de lire ces lignes et les liens...
> 
> Mais mon avis sur la chose c'est que le gars essaye de se faire de la pub et surtout essaye de se racheter une conduite grâce à l'iPhone.
> 
> ...


Ouais mais en même temps,le gars propose le paiement sur place,en venant chercher l'iPhone!!Dans ce cas là,je vois pas trop comment il peut t'arnaquer quand même...


----------



## iNN (5 Juillet 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Ouais mais en même temps,le gars propose le paiement sur place,en venant chercher l'iPhone!!Dans ce cas là,je vois pas trop comment il peut t'arnaquer quand même...



Je dis juste attention car il y a beaucoup de critiques négatives au sujet de son magasin.
Mais faites comme vous voulez biensur.  

Patience est mère de sûreté, surtout à quelques mois de la sortie en France.


----------



## Liyad (5 Juillet 2007)

Par apport au lockage du t&#233;l&#233;phone sur 1 op&#233;rateur... la loi francaise pr&#233;vois d'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de donner un code qui d&#233;simlock le portable au bout de 6 mois il me semble, l'iPhone ne pourra pas passer &#224; cot&#233; ... si ?


----------



## fpoil (5 Juillet 2007)

a priori non la loi s'impose &#224; tous, apr&#232;s les artifices juridiques cela existent...

en m&#234;me temps vu le mod&#232;le de l'iphone (serveurs apple install&#233;s chez l'op&#233;rateur), je ne vois pas trop comment cela peut fonctionner chez un op&#233;rateur tierce pour tous les services li&#233;s aux serveurs ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> a priori non la loi s'impose à tous, après les artifices juridiques cela existent...
> 
> en même temps vu le modèle de l'iphone (serveurs apple installés chez l'opérateur), je ne vois pas trop comment cela peut fonctionner chez un opérateur tierce pour tous les services liés aux serveurs ...



ben ça ne marchera pas, c'est tout. Bien plus intelligent que le simlock.


----------



## frutapao (6 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,

Ici nous avons 3 opérateurs.

Je dois avoir un nouveau téléphone donc je vais chez les trois pour me renseigner et j'en profite pour demander s'ils savent quand l'iPhone arrivera... juste pour voir.

Et ma surprise!!!!!!

Chez LuxGSM on me dit qu'ils auront l'iPhone en septembre 2007 (oui oui, y'a pas de faute de frappe)

ENORME!!!!


Mais tempérons:

C'est une responsable des ventes qui m'a informé,
elle ne devait pas être très au courant de tout j'imagine


à prendre avec des pincettes pour pincettes cette information.

mais quand même....   :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## antoine2405 (6 Juillet 2007)

oula regard&#233; moi un peu cette photo , c bon signe pour orange


----------



## antoine2405 (6 Juillet 2007)

source http://www.bestofmicro.com

C'est a ne plus rien comprendre , comment cela se peut  il 

Voir aussi news ici qui en parle


Bonne journ&#233;e a tous 

Hiiii moi qui suis sur orange tout va bien


----------



## Groumpff (6 Juillet 2007)

Bon le format flash en plus des vidéos, ça devrait permettre de faire pas mal de jeux iphone au look plus sympathique non ?  

Par contre comment les développeurs pourraient vendre des apps web ? :mouais:


----------



## niko34 (6 Juillet 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> source http://www.bestofmicro.com
> 
> C'est a ne plus rien comprendre , comment cela se peut  il
> 
> ...



Ils n'ont pas compris ce que fait le crack de DVD Jon : il ne d&#233;simlock pas le t&#233;l&#233;phone, il permet juste de l'activer et de profiter du wifi et de la partie ipod.

La photo montre juste un iphone avec un abonnement AT&T mais qui se trouve en France et qui se connecte donc sur le r&#233;seau Orange (comme nous quand on va aux us et qu'on se connecte sur leurs r&#233;seaux avec notre abonnement fran&#231;ais, on peut voir le nom du r&#233;seau sur le t&#233;l&#233;phone).


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> Voir aussi news ici qui en parle



Conseil: ne pas prendre pour argent comptant les news publi&#233;es par Mac4Ever...  Assez d&#233;solant d'ailleurs que des sites qui se veulent cr&#233;dibles, reprennent eux-aussi l'info.


----------



## antoine2405 (6 Juillet 2007)

Juste faire part de mes trouvaille et de mes source meme si c'est un site concurrent


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2007)

Concurrent?  Non, m&#234;me pas.


----------



## Louis XIV (6 Juillet 2007)

Je cite :



> Explication toute simple : le roaming.
> En gros, ils sont abonnés à AT&T qui a passé des accords avec Orange pour la France, mais ça reste une SIM AT&T à l'interieur.
> L'article y fait reference à un moment "Le roaming (utilisation dun opérateur étranger) ny est peut-être pas étranger, "


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> oula regardé moi un peu cette photo , c bon signe pour orange



Ca ne prouve absolument rien, ceci permet juste à l'iPhone d'afficher le nom des réseaux étrangers quand son utilisateur est en déplacement hors des USA... Comme tout bon téléphone.


----------



## jadengil (6 Juillet 2007)

http://www.bestofmicro.com/image/iPhone-SIM,0101-20462-940----jpg-.html
Carte sim 3G?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juillet 2007)

La r&#233;ponse est dans l'article, l'iPhone de bestofmicro est en roaming,
et AT&T est en accord de roaming avec Orange...


----------



## antoine2405 (6 Juillet 2007)

merde je suis un peu decu , trop de precipitation a faire partager l'information a tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2007)

Ben tiens. La pr&#233;cipitation n'est jamais bonne conseill&#232;re, qui plus est lorsque la source est douteuse...


----------



## sylko (6 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben tiens. La pr&#233;cipitation n'est jamais bonne conseill&#232;re, qui plus est lorsque la source est douteuse...



M&#234;me le &#171;Financial Times&#187; sp&#233;cule et lance des rumeurs > info reprise et d&#233;form&#233;e par les agences de presse > info reprise, d&#233;form&#233;e et amplifi&#233;e par la presse gratuite 


MP pour WebO > &#171;Financial Times&#187; < tu sais bien... ce c&#233;l&#232;bre journal visionnaire, qui a choisi ce super syst&#232;me &#233;ditoriel, que tu appr&#233;cies chaque jour un peu plus.


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juillet 2007)

sylko a dit:


> M&#234;me le &#171;Financial Times&#187; sp&#233;cule et lance des rumeurs > info reprise et d&#233;form&#233;e par les agences de presse > info reprise, d&#233;form&#233;e et amplifi&#233;e par la presse gratuite
> 
> 
> MP pour WebO > &#171;Financial Times&#187; < tu sais bien... ce c&#233;l&#232;bre journal visionnaire, qui a choisi ce super syst&#232;me &#233;ditoriel, que tu appr&#233;cies chaque jour un peu plus.


t'as oubli&#233;s :
> reprise et publi&#233; et amplifi&#233;e par les site web > reprise et d&#233;form&#233;e par les agences de presse > reprise, d&#233;form&#233;e et amplifi&#233;e par la presse gratuite > reprise et publi&#233; et amplifi&#233;e par les site web > reprise et d&#233;form&#233;e par les agences de presse > reprise, d&#233;form&#233;e et amplifi&#233;e par la presse gratuite > reprise et publi&#233; et amplifi&#233;e par les site web > reprise et d&#233;form&#233;e par les agences de presse > reprise, d&#233;form&#233;e et amplifi&#233;e par la presse gratuite > reprise et publi&#233; et amplifi&#233;e par les site web > reprise et d&#233;form&#233;e par les agences de presse > reprise, d&#233;form&#233;e et amplifi&#233;e par la presse gratuite ....


----------



## Louis XIV (6 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, la personne qui vend ses iPhones en Suisse a augment&#233; ses prix. 800 &#8364; pour l'iPhone 8 Go maintenant ...  

Enfin apparement, il va les recevoir sous peu mercredi et une d&#233;monstration est m&#234;me pr&#233;vue!

Sources


----------



## romain31000 (6 Juillet 2007)

Ma meilleure amie dont le p&#232;re est le boss d'Orange pour le Sud Est et dont la m&#232;re occupe le m&#234;me poste pour le Sud Ouest m'a confirm&#233; qu'Orqnge commercialiserait l'iPhone en France mais dans une version "am&#233;lior&#233;e" compar&#233;e &#224; le version US.
Elle me tiens au courant d&#232;s qu'elle a plus de news.
Vous pouvez consid&#233;rer ma source comme non fiable mais croyez moi, elle n'avait aucune raison de me dire &#231;a si ce n'&#233;tait pas vrai.
Elle n'a pa su me dire ce qu'impliquait "l'am&#233;lioration" mais peut &#234;tre peut-on penser &#224; la 3G...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2007)

Le cousin du mari de ma belle-s&#339;ur, connait un gars qu'il a crois&#233; dans un a&#233;roport russe une fois, et qui lui a dit que son patron avait des relations avec un ami en Inde, et que ce dernier aurait entendu dire par sa femme, dont le fils travaille pour Orange-Mali, que &#231;a serait Orange qui commercialiserait l'iPhone.

Mais &#231;a n'est qu'une supposition.


----------



## iNN (6 Juillet 2007)

Ha ha ha ha  

Enfin, possible pour Orange, mais j'esp&#232;re que l'on se retrouvera ni avec les logiciels de couleur orange d'orange ou de couleur rouge de sfr car c'est pas glop du tout.

En tout cas, si les iPhone sont commercialis&#233;s en FRANCE, cela veut donc dire effectivement qu'au bout de  6 mois et cela de fa&#231;on obligatoire, sur demande du propri&#233;taire de la ligne l'iPhone sera d&#233;simlock&#233;. Ceci c'est la l&#233;gislation.

Mais cela veut donc dire que contre qqes euros nos iPhone seront d&#233;simlock&#233;s.

Et &#231;a c'est cool 

Edit : en plus il sera certainement dispo dans les boutiques habituelles.


----------



## LALLES (6 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le cousin du mari de ma belle-sur, connait un gars qu'il a croisé dans un aéroport russe une fois, et qui lui a dit que son patron avait des relations avec un ami en Inde, et que ce dernier aurait entendu dire par sa femme, dont le fils travaille pour Orange-Mali, que ça serait Orange qui commercialiserait l'iPhone.
> 
> Mais ça n'est qu'une supposition.



ca alors tu le connais aussi !:rateau:

De grâce S.jobs un petit communiqué officiel afin que cesse toutes ces rumeurs...


----------



## romain31000 (6 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le cousin du mari de ma belle-s&#339;ur, connait un gars qu'il a crois&#233; dans un a&#233;roport russe une fois, et qui lui a dit que son patron avait des relations avec un ami en Inde, et que ce dernier aurait entendu dire par sa femme, dont le fils travaille pour Orange-Mali, que &#231;a serait Orange qui commercialiserait l'iPhone.
> 
> Mais &#231;a n'est qu'une supposition.


 

Il y a beaucoup de rumeurs ces temps-ci mais moi je tiens l'info de deux personnes haut pla&#231;&#233; dans la hierarchie d'Orange France mais c'est vrai que t u peux consid&#233;rer que ce n'est que pure fabulation de ma part...


----------



## Nicosun (6 Juillet 2007)

je viens mettre mon grain de sel.

j'ai manqué la sortie de l'iphone (j'ai une excuse j'étais en train de switché)

bref mon revendeur apple m'a dis que cela serait SFR, et que chaque pays europeen aurait leur propre fournisseur (pour SFR c'etait pas sûr bien sûr)

En tout cas cet Iphone me plaît beaucoup, j'ai l'impression qu'apple n'as pas fait un téléphone mais un petit appareil qui va booster le nombre de switch

moi j'ai Switché en voyant la keynotes de l'Iphone (en fait c'est la qu'a commencé ma remise en question sur mes moyens de travail, l'ordinateur en étant la base)

Apple a en ce moment une démarche stratégique impressionnante (l'iphone est la pierre angulaire de celle-ci) 

en tout qu'a heureux d'être sur Mac je l'aime presque autant que ma Wii si tant est que l'amour materialiste est quantifiable.


----------



## La mouette (6 Juillet 2007)

Louis XIV a dit:


> Tiens, la personne qui vend ses iPhones en Suisse a augment&#233; ses prix. 800 &#8364; pour l'iPhone 8 Go maintenant ...
> 
> Enfin apparement, il va les recevoir sous peu mercredi et une d&#233;monstration est m&#234;me pr&#233;vue!
> 
> Sources



Ah oui encore 5 jours de gagn&#233;.. avec d&#233;mo. de vendredi 6 repouss&#233; au mercredi 11, et jeudi les livraisons commencent seulement avec les 8 Go qui augmentent de 20&#37;

Non,non, tout &#231;a baigne dans l'huile .. avant que ils ne le baigne dans le goudron avec des plumes ...

Sinon &#231;a avance: ici


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Sinon ça avance: ici



Le site d'_unlockage_ est _locké_


----------



## iNN (6 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ah oui encore 5 jours de gagné.. avec démo. de vendredi 6 repoussé au mercredi 11, et jeudi les livraisons commencent seulement avec les 8 Go qui augmentent de 20%
> 
> Non,non, tout ça baigne dans l'huile .. avant que ils ne le baigne dans le goudron avec des plumes ...
> 
> Sinon ça avance: ici



Alors, je prépare le goudron et Luffy, ma petite perruche ondulée apprivoisée te donnera qqes plumes.  

Sois patient   car il risque de te balader pendant des mois :love:


----------



## La mouette (7 Juillet 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Alors, je pr&#233;pare le goudron et Luffy, ma petite perruche ondul&#233;e apprivois&#233;e te donnera qqes plumes.
> 
> Sois patient   car il risque de te balader pendant des mois :love:



Pas des mois non 

Sinon: Ils avancent


----------



## EricKvD (9 Juillet 2007)

L'iPhone en Europe: encore beaucoup de questions


----------



## EricKvD (9 Juillet 2007)

Si l'iPhone tardait à venir, je rois que j'irais bien dire bonjour à l'OpenMoko neo1973
Bon, ils cassent un peu de sucre sur l'iPhone, mais c'était courru d'avance...

PS: j'ai pas trouvé la news sur MacGé donc je la poste


----------



## huexley (9 Juillet 2007)

Pourquoi se contenter de iChat quand on pourra avoir tellement mieux

Trillian Astra arrive sur iPhone !


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Si l'iPhone tardait à venir, je rois que j'irais bien dire bonjour à l'OpenMoko neo1973
> Bon, ils cassent un peu de sucre sur l'iPhone, mais c'était courru d'avance...
> 
> PS: j'ai pas trouvé la news sur MacGé donc je la poste



C'est vrai que la version avec Wifi (disponible en octobre) pourrait me faire hésiter en cas de délai pour l'arrivée de l'iPhone en France, un bon moyen de patienter  La version 1 est disponible depuis aujourd'hui sur openmoko.com


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est vrai que la version avec Wifi (disponible en octobre) pourrait me faire hésiter en cas de délai pour l'arrivée de l'iPhone en France, un bon moyen de patienter  La version 1 est disponible depuis aujourd'hui sur openmoko.com


Effectivement le projet et attirant et &#231;a donne envie, mais un petit tour sur le Wiki et on a plus envie d'attendre une version final o&#249; on est s&#251;r que tout marche, parce que pour le moment &#231;a &#224; l'air plut&#244;t bancal...
Puis il n'y a pas d'appareil photo par exemple 


Sinon en t&#233;l&#233;phone libre, il y a aussi le GreenPhone de Trolltech (ceux qui font Qt et Qtopia).
http://trolltech.com/products/qtopia/greenphone


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2007)

10 raisons de ne pas acheter un iphone


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> 10 raisons de ne pas acheter un iphone


Heu?  comprends pas :mouais:


----------



## EricKvD (10 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Heu?  comprends pas :mouais:


Moi non plus.. Le vénérable sage a dérapé je crois


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (10 Juillet 2007)

Apple préparerait une "Huge update" pour l'Iphone.
Encore des rumeurs, mais ça renforce l'idée qu'avec OSX dans l'Iphone, on a un VRAI ordinateur dans le téléphone....Et ça, c'est balaise!

En anglais...

http://www.pdalive.com/showarticle.php?threadid=13781


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Heu?  comprends pas :mouais:



lis l'article en entier


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> lis l'article en entier


Ben le lien pointe vers une page d'apple: http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/
et non vers un article


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Plus de nouvelles depuis vendredi du vendeur d'iPhone Suisse


----------



## Louis XIV (10 Juillet 2007)

L'iPhone est à Paris


----------



## iNN (10 Juillet 2007)

Louis XIV a dit:


> L'iPhone est à Paris



Super boulot 

Bref, la mouette va certainement dévorer ce blog, car le mode opératoire est très bien expliquer.

Humm, mais il nous manque toujours l'essentiel, l'iPhone, et le vendeur suisse fait le mort, mais a vrai dire je ne suis étonné qu'à moitié.

@ naas : comprend pas moi non plus, le lien renvoit sur la page Apple FRANCE achat.


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben le lien pointe vers une page d'apple: http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/
> et non vers un article



:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: j'ai rat&#233; un copier coller sur un post du forum switch :rose:  meaculpa 
moaaala le bon lien 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,288701,00.html


----------



## EricKvD (10 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> moaaala le bon lien
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,288701,00.html



Il a tout à fait raison ! Pas la peine que vous lisiez l'article jusqu'au bout, je suis 100% d'accord avec lui !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Juillet 2007)

foxnews a dit:
			
		

> 1. I Got to the Apple Store Ahead of You
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Les gens perdent tout contrôle face à l'iphone, et ils l'affichent.

Heureusement en Europe ils nous laissent le temps de remettre nos neurones à l'endroit.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## naas (10 Juillet 2007)

C'est tout de m&#234;me mieux que /fr/buy quand tout de m&#234;me  :rose:


----------



## EricKvD (10 Juillet 2007)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Les gens perdent tout contrôle face à l'iphone, et ils l'affichent.
> 
> Heureusement en Europe ils nous laissent le temps de remettre nos neurones à l'endroit.
> 
> ...



Dis, tu as lu le disclaimer en fin de page ? Les copier-coller sont soumis à autorisation expresse de l'auteur...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Dis, tu as lu le disclaimer en fin de page ? Les copier-coller sont soumis à autorisation expresse de l'auteur...



C'est un truc américain non? On a quand même le droit de faire des citations...


----------



## EricKvD (10 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est un truc américain non? On a quand même le droit de faire des citations...



Moi, je dirais: méfions-nous...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Il a tout &#224; fait raison ! Pas la peine que vous lisiez l'article jusqu'au bout, je suis 100&#37; d'accord avec lui !



Oui enfin il a un peu fum&#233; quand m&#234;me  Tu ferais bien de le lire en entier 

"Come off it, Steve. The minimum data storage for the $499 iPhone should have been 500 GB at the very least, with the top of the line model having at least 800 GB or preferably 1 terabyte."

Et puis il participe comme tout le monde au vacarme m&#233;diatique... Il a compris que dans cet oc&#233;an d'&#233;loges pour &#234;tre lu il vaut mieux dire du mal quitte &#224; parfois &#234;tre de mauvaise foi...

Cel&#224; dit je lui donne raison sur un point, c'est vrai que &#231;a ne vaut pas tout le tapage que l'on fait m&#234;me si l'iPhone est un progr&#232;s certain, ce n'est pas la d&#233;couverte du rem&#232;de contre le cancer...


----------



## EricKvD (10 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui enfin il a un peu fum&#233; quand m&#234;me  Tu ferais bien de le lire en entier


Ah mais je l'ai lu en entier 
C'est pour &#231;a que je suis 100&#37; d'accord avec lui 

I want the Preciouuuuuuuus....


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Ah mais je l'ai lu en entier
> C'est pour ça que je suis 100% d'accord avec lui
> 
> I want the Preciouuuuuuuus....



Bon ben tu as fumé aussi alors


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Dis, tu as lu le disclaimer en fin de page ? Les copier-coller sont soumis à autorisation expresse de l'auteur...



Non.

Mais il va être trop occupé par son preciouuuus. Il devrait pas venir nous lire, surtout qu'il a pas le lien dans l'autre sens, lui  .

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## TiTNiCo (10 Juillet 2007)

Je cherche un peu partout sur le net et c'est un peu brouillon pour trouver l'info que je souhaite.
Pourra-t-on installer Skype sur l'iPhone pour téléphoner gratuitement en WiFi lorsqu'on sera prêt d'une borne libre?


----------



## TiTNiCo (10 Juillet 2007)

Une petite question me vient à l'esprit et je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse en faisant des recherches.
Il est bien dit que les oreillettes bluetooth actuelles marchent sur l'iPhone mais un casque bluetooth pour écouter la musique sera-t-il compatible? Si oui, lequel? Aucun accessoire de ce genre n'est vendu actuellement sur le Store du site Apple


----------



## jadengil (10 Juillet 2007)

Digigasin : mes sinceres condoleances à tous ceux qui ont pré commandé l'iPhone,les dés semblent jetés.
http://www.digiblog.ch/index.php?2007/07/10/8-plein-le-dos#co


----------



## niko34 (10 Juillet 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Je cherche un peu partout sur le net et c'est un peu brouillon pour trouver l'info que je souhaite.
> Pourra-t-on installer Skype sur l'iPhone pour téléphoner gratuitement en WiFi lorsqu'on sera prêt d'une borne libre?



Non, pas pour le moment.



TiTNiCo a dit:


> Une petite question me vient à l'esprit et je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse en faisant des recherches.
> Il est bien dit que les oreillettes bluetooth actuelles marchent sur l'iPhone mais un casque bluetooth pour écouter la musique sera-t-il compatible? Si oui, lequel? Aucun accessoire de ce genre n'est vendu actuellement sur le Store du site Apple



Non plus, les casques audio bluetooth ne sont pas supportés par l'iphone.


----------



## iNN (10 Juillet 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Digigasin : mes sinceres condoleances &#224; tous ceux qui ont pr&#233; command&#233; l'iPhone,les d&#233;s semblent jet&#233;s.
> http://www.digiblog.ch/index.php?2007/07/10/8-plein-le-dos#co



Oui, et je savoure le "gros carton rouge" que vient de se prendre le g&#233;rant de la boutique.

Car, inutile de nous prendre pour des cons non plus, il a vu qu'il avait un filon en or pour promouvoir son site, ne s'en prive pas, et en plus nous balade en nous faisant croire &#224; un fournisseur bidon.

Je m'arr&#234;te l&#224;, car je suis carr&#233;ment &#233;nerv&#233;  , de voir des pseudo professionnel qui nous font croire monts et merveilles ( en prenant de l'argent aux gens "cr&#233;dules" ) se faire excuser avec un motif aussi bidon que celui du fournisseur.


----------



## LALLES (10 Juillet 2007)

Un article intéressant 



> *Résistance des opérateurs*
> 
> Certes, le succès de l'iPhone, aux Etats-Unis - Apple en aurait vendu plus de 500.000 en quelques jours -, redonne du pouvoir à la marque à la pomme dans la négociation. Si les opérateurs européens se montrent trop gourmands, Apple pourrait leur faire comprendre qu'une sortie limitée de l'iPhone en Europe en fin d'année lui permettrait de garder des stocks pour le marché américain. Et le fait que _« selon les premières informations, de 40 à 50 % des acheteurs américains viennent d'un autre opérateur »,_ à en croire Stéphane Dubreuil, de SIA Conseil, plaide en faveur du groupe de Steve Jobs.
> Mais la résistance des opérateurs du Vieux Continent est réelle. _« Pour la première fois, un équipementier établit un lien direct avec l'utilisateur, contrôle la relation client, et impose ses propres contenus », _poursuit le consultant. Selon les vidéos postées par Apple sur son site, le choix du forfait de l'opérateur se fait dans le téléphone, dans l'univers iTunes. L'activation passe donc par Apple. _« Le nom de l'opérateur est relégué derrière Apple, il n'existe presque pas dans l'esprit du client »,_ selon Stéphane Dubreuil. De plus, la présence d'iTunes pour lire la musique et les vidéos est une véritable déclaration de guerre, d'autant qu'ATT reverserait un petit pourcentage du trafic lié à Apple.
> ...


----------



## LALLES (10 Juillet 2007)

un magnifique test de gizmodo avec de très belles photos ici


L'ecran est vraiment magnifique !






J'avais un peu peur que l'iphone n'ait pas un "calendar" permettant la visualisation rapide des prochains rdvs ....heureusement la fonction "list" est bien présente .


----------



## badboyprod (11 Juillet 2007)

Hello tout le monde! Je viens de rentrer de conges et je vois que les discussions ne se sont pas arretees!!!! 
Bon j'ai pu tester l'Iphone et ca rend pas mal, mais c'est pas encore ca. Je pense que la prochaine mise a jour du firmware reglera les quelques problemes comme par exemple l'impossibilite de lire le flash. Sinon deux choses que j'ai pu remarquer :
- La rotation de l'image ne se fait que si l'iphone est vraiment a la verticale. Legerement penche en arriere, l 'acc&#233;l&#233;rometre ne detecte pas le changement d'orientation...
- Impossibilite de recevoir des appels quand on surf sur le net via le reseau Edge...

D'autres parts mon pote a deja ramene le sien car son Iphone avait un probleme et ne pouvait faire l'activation. D'apres ses dires, il y a un grand retour d'Iphone...Problemes de jeunesses???

J'attends le mien fin Juillet pour un test plus en profondeur, mais en attendant petit cadeau lors de la sortie de l'Iphone le 29 Juin dernier:
[gv]2799877519377239645[/gv]


----------



## La mouette (11 Juillet 2007)

59 applications pour l'iPhone


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Juillet 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Je cherche un peu partout sur le net et c'est un peu brouillon pour trouver l'info que je souhaite.
> Pourra-t-on installer Skype sur l'iPhone pour téléphoner gratuitement en WiFi lorsqu'on sera prêt d'une borne libre?


Tu n'as pas cherché longtemts! 
Il est IMPOSSIBLE d'intaller des applis sur liPhone, on peut uniquement utilser des applis Web 2.0 dont Jahjah


----------



## EricKvD (11 Juillet 2007)

Encore un fou ! Il fait de la pub pour son mixer en broyant un iPhone !


----------



## jphg (11 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Encore un fou ! Il fait de la pub pour son mixer en broyant un iPhone !


arf! je m'a fait grillé l'info :rateau: 
Le site de Will it blend


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Juillet 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Je cherche un peu partout sur le net et c'est un peu brouillon pour trouver l'info que je souhaite.
> Pourra-t-on installer Skype sur l'iPhone pour téléphoner gratuitement en WiFi lorsqu'on sera prêt d'une borne libre?


Une solution Web 2.0 est en train de se profiler 
http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/skype/skype-on-iphone.asp


----------



## niko34 (11 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Une solution Web 2.0 est en train de se profiler
> http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/skype/skype-on-iphone.asp



Cette histoire d'applis web 2.0, c'est pas terrible quand même.

On voit émerger tout un tas de pseudo applications qui tentent tant bien que mal de profiter du succès de l'iphone. Le résultat n'est pas à la hauteur de l'ergonomie du reste de l'appareil et c'est bien dommage pour les utilisateurs.

Par exemple, cette appli web pour remplacer skype, et ben ça fait quand même assez bidouille : faut laisser son ordi allumé pour que l'appli web fasse le lien entre les serveurs du site et l'ordi sur lequel il faut installer un soft. Aucune interaction avec le téléphone ne sera possible : par exemple prévenir d'un appel skype alors qu'on est en conversation gsm ou en lecture mp3 ...

Ce serait quand même bien si Skype pouvait tout simplement développer une appli native. Et s'ils en avaient la possibilité, je crois que ce serait déjà fait.

Et puis, imaginez si Apple proposait un framework de développement cocoa sous Xcode. Il serait uniquement disponible sur mac. Combien de développeurs achèteraient des macs et se mettraient à cocoa? Ce serait une machine à switch énorme.


----------



## huexley (11 Juillet 2007)

De quoi refroidir les hardeurs des plus pauvres

Les petits caractères à l'interieur du contrat d'utilisation de l'iPhone


----------



## naas (11 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> De quoi refroidir les hardeurs des plus pauvres
> 
> Les petits caractères à l'interieur du contrat d'utilisation de l'iPhone



vivement qu'il soit débloqué :hein:


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2007)

je viens de voir passer un client avec un iphone (attroupement dans le magasin autour du client ricain ... ) je n'ai qu'un mot a dire impressionant  tout est fluide, simple, beau ... mon K750i va surement vivre ses dernieres semaines :rateau:


----------



## tyler_d (11 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> De quoi refroidir les hardeurs des plus pauvres&#8230;
> 
> Les petits caract&#232;res &#224; l'interieur du contrat d'utilisation de l'iPhone





> 12) *The Current Mobile Email Service Doesn't Support Attachments*.


[FONT=verdana,arial]

je comprend pas : on peut envoyer des photos par mail pourtant ?

[/FONT]





> "*To ensure that the Wi-Fi Service is not being used fraudulently, AT&T limits your usage of the Wi-Fi Service to 150 uses per month*"


[FONT=verdana,arial]

no comment, c'est scandaleux !
[/FONT]


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Juillet 2007)

> "To ensure that the Wi-Fi Service is not being used fraudulently, AT&T limits your usage of the Wi-Fi Service to 150 uses per month"



Je trouve &#231;a &#233;galement scandaleux, mais je ne n'en comprends pas bien la port&#233;e. Ca veut dire qu'AT&T limite l'usage du Wifi m&#234;me si tu t'en sers tranquillement dans ton canap&#233; sur ton propre WLAN 

Edit : _Google est ton ami_ AT&T poss&#232;de un r&#233;seau de hot spots Wifi dont l'acc&#232;s est apparemment fourni avec l'abonnement iPhone, mais de fa&#231;on limit&#233;e visiblement...

En fin de compte AT&T n'a pas fait tant de sacrifices que &#231;a...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Je trouve ça également scandaleux, mais je ne n'en comprends pas bien la portée. Ca veut dire qu'AT&T limite l'usage du Wifi même si tu t'en sers tranquillement dans ton canapé sur ton propre WLAN



C'est peut-être seulement pour les points wi-fi AT&T


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> De quoi refroidir les hardeurs des plus pauvres
> 
> Les petits caractères à l'interieur du contrat d'utilisation de l'iPhone



Je comprend pas, avec l'abonnement d'AT&T les données sont illimitées et les appels le sont presque aussi.. pourquoi autant de frais?


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Juillet 2007)

Si nos opérateurs locaux se montrent trop gourmands, on pourrait aussi envisager qu'apple.inc passe outre, et devienne, à l'échelon européen, un opérteur "virtuel" en rachetant en gros du temps de communication aux autres...

A la clef, économie d'échelles, traitement unique pour toute l'Europe, main libre pour faire evoluer le concept iphonique loin des fourches caudines des opérateurs et de leurs interfaces windoesques...

Par contre, gros investissement en perspective... mais c'est une menace sérieuse pour vodafone and co...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Juillet 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Par contre, gros investissement en perspective... mais c'est une menace sérieuse pour vodafone and co...





			
				Tiré de chez Cuk.ch : résultats 2é trim. 2007 a dit:
			
		

> ... Sans rire, le cash est passé à 12.6 milliards de dollars. C'est tout simplement ridicule et pour bien comprendre pourquoi, il faut savoir que sur les 770 millions de dollars de bénéfice net, c'est pratiquement la moitié qui a été générée grâce aux intérêts de ce pactole.



Je crois qui si un jour il fallait mettre la main à la patte ils peuvent chez Apple. Reste à savoir si cela rapporterait plus que les intérêts.

Avec l'iphone, les résulats du 25 devraient pas être mal, et il y aura encore de l'argent en caisse.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## two (11 Juillet 2007)

moi de toute facon j'attend la génération suivante...
[YOUTUBE]iZ1bGYMudv0[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau::rateau:
:love:​


----------



## bill clinton (11 Juillet 2007)

Letterman !!!!!! trop fort !!!!! j'adore ce mec !!!! presqu'autant que l'iPhone   merci pour cette vidéo   

Bill


----------



## La mouette (12 Juillet 2007)




----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2007)

je pr&#233;f&#232;re largement l'iphone car:
1 le coup mensuel est maitr&#238;s&#233;
2 je peux &#233;teindre l'iphone quand je veux
3 la fille n'est pas un produit apple
4 je peux preter mon iphone &#224; un copain pour une ou deux heure, pas la fille
5 je le vaut bien


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juillet 2007)

Est-ce qu'un iPhone peut aller en prison?


----------



## EricKvD (12 Juillet 2007)

Tout peut entrer dans une prison, c'est juste une question de prix.


----------



## jadengil (12 Juillet 2007)

Je vais me faire envoyer un iPhone par des amis de San Diego,quel est le transporteur le moins risqué en termes de douanes?Je sais que fed ex peut ouvrir le paquet,un pote s'est retrouvé avec 145 euros suppléméntaires pour un iPhone...


----------



## dellys (12 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> moi de toute facon j'attend la g&#233;n&#233;ration suivante...
> ***vid&#233;o***
> 
> 
> ...



L'iPhone Shuffle serait marrant aussi nan ?
T'appelles mais tu sais pas qui 

Je suis d&#233;j&#224; sorti :rateau:


----------



## huexley (12 Juillet 2007)

dellys a dit:


> L'iPhone Shuffle serait marrant aussi nan ?
> T'appelles mais tu sais pas qui
> 
> Je suis déjà sorti :rateau:



J'ai vu mon premier iPhone ce matin, un touriste américain au Montreux Jazz Festival, je reconnais qu'ils sont sexy


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2007)

Les touristes am&#233;ricains sexy ?  on aura tou vu


----------



## huexley (12 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Les touristes américains sexy ?  on aura tou vu



le iPhone, mé euh !!


----------



## Lecarlate (12 Juillet 2007)

@jadengil
Evite fedex et ups, ils sont super rapide (2/3j) mais c'est cher et en plus tu as droit &#224; la douane a tous les coups !
USPS en global express international c'est entre 3 et 6 jours( table sur 6 ;-) ) pour 65 dollars je crois, et pas de douane ! enfin moi je l'ai eu en 6 jours sans douane ;-)


----------



## LALLES (12 Juillet 2007)

> LiPhone de la discorde
> Posté Jeudi à 10:12 par Arnauld de La Grandière
> 
> Le Congrès américain se penche sur les pratiques des opérateurs de téléphonie mobiles, qui posent quelques questions sur le devenir de leurs abonnés, et liPhone a eu tôt fait de devenir un symbole de ces questions.
> ...



Si l'iphone venait a tarder en Belgique je comptais l'acheter en France avec une carte "prepaid" mais si après 6 mois je ne peux pas changer d'opérateur ...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2007)

dellys a dit:


> L'iPhone Shuffle serait marrant aussi nan ?
> T'appelles mais tu sais pas qui
> 
> Je suis déjà sorti :rateau:



Benjamin l'a faite, en janvier déjà.


----------



## JulienCmoi (12 Juillet 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Je vais me faire envoyer un iPhone par des amis de San Diego,quel est le transporteur le moins risqu&#233; en termes de douanes?Je sais que fed ex peut ouvrir le paquet,un pote s'est retrouv&#233; avec 145 euros suppl&#233;m&#233;ntaires pour un iPhone...



Salut !

Surtout evite Fedex et UPS, c'est douanes &#224; coup sur !
Envoie par USPS (poste am&#233;ricaine), y a aucun souci.
J'avais fait venir tous mes colis par ce biais, je n'ai jamais eu le mondre souci et/ou frais de douane.

Par contre, comment tu vas faire pour l'abonnement ?
Si t'as une astuce, fais tourner, car je pars l&#224; haut tout le mois d'a&#244;ut


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2007)

Ptain, c'est vrai que plus &#231;a va, plus &#231;a me fait envie, moi..  

Vous croyez que Paris Hilton est livr&#233;e avec le t&#233;l&#233;phone ? 

Non pas que j'aie des pens&#233;es impures, mais juste pour l'avoir sous la main et pouvoir l'&#233;gorger vivante comme une sale truie qu'elle est...  :rateau:


----------



## jadengil (12 Juillet 2007)

@mantra77 et JulienCmoi :

Merci pour la confirmation,je prends USPS quitte à attendre quelques jours...J'en peux plus là!
Julien je me satisfait de toutes les fonctions sauf téléphone(pour l'instant...):un iPod de folie,iPhoto,iCal,Notes,les vidéos et le wifi suffisent à mon bonheur!!Comme lui quoi..
http://frenchiphone.blogspot.com/


----------



## iNN (12 Juillet 2007)

Allez, pour ceux qui possède déjà le JesusPhone  

Une série de numéro à taper histoire de se la jouer à la Lost :rateau: 

ça se passe ici :

http://www.wirelessinfo.com/content/Inside-the-iPhone-field-test-mode.htm


----------



## macdani (12 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Non pas que j'aie des pensées impures, mais juste pour l'avoir sous la main et pouvoir l'égorger vivante comme une sale truie qu'elle est...  :rateau:




Tout est bon dans le cochon...:rose: :love:


----------



## leptitguillaume (13 Juillet 2007)

j'ai rêvé du iPhone :rose::love:


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (13 Juillet 2007)

leptitguillaume a dit:


> j'ai rêvé du iPhone :rose::love:



Et tu logeais au Hilton de Paris?:rateau:


----------



## leptitguillaume (13 Juillet 2007)

barabas-ben-2 a dit:


> Et tu logeais au Hilton de Paris?:rateau:


nan


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juillet 2007)

macdani a dit:


> Tout est bon dans le cochon...:rose: :love:



Ouais mais.... non ! :rateau:

Enfin, remarque, qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour un iPhone !


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ouais mais.... non ! :rateau:
> 
> Enfin, remarque, qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour un iPhone !


m'engager sur deux ans avec un forfait trop cher moi j'le ferais pas pour un iPhone tel qu'il est actuellement...


----------



## EricKvD (13 Juillet 2007)

Les inconditionnels de l'iPhone (sous win?) en danger...


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Les inconditionnels de l'iPhone (sous win?) en danger...



404 Not Found


----------



## EricKvD (13 Juillet 2007)

Bizarre, chez moi, ça passe...

http://www.fr.datanews.be/news/enterprise_computing/security/20070713008


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2007)

Ben non...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Juillet 2007)

news macgé  a dit:
			
		

> [Vendredi 16:11  ADLG] Lintérêt que suscite le dernier-né dApple ne se dément pas : outre Atlantique, un américain sur trois veut un iPhone, daprès une étude de Lightspeed Research portant sur 39.000 personnes. Près de 90% des personnes interrogées avaient entendu parler de lappareil.
> 
> Sur une deuxième étude portant sur 34.000 personnes interrogées, près de la moitié de celles qui souhaitent lacquérir ont indiqué que la première motivation était la possibilité davoir la musique, les films, Internet et le sans-fil dans un seul appareil.
> 
> Mais de ce côté-ci de locéan, limpatience se fait également sentir, puisque Gravis, le plus gros revendeur Apple en Allemagne a fait savoir quil recevait un millier de demandes par jour sur la disponibilité de liPhone. Parmi les candidats à lobtention de lappareil, 58% se disent prêts à changer dopérateur téléphonique pour pouvoir utiliser liPhone.



Alors 1/3 avec 228,7 millions d'abonnés ça fait 76 millions. Cet intérêt là alors qu'il y a maintenant 2 semaines d'utilisation et de test, c'est une vraie réussite.

Si Apple gère bien l'évolution du modèle et 1 ou 2 de plus, un très haut de gamme pour geek entreprenant, et un plus accessible (j'ai pas dit pas cher  ), ils tiennent un filon.
Qui ici travaille chez Nokia, Motorola ou Palm ? Elle est comment l'ambiance  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## tweek (14 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Bizarre, chez moi, ça passe...
> 
> http://www.fr.datanews.be/news/enterprise_computing/security/20070713008



eclaires-nous! ça parle de quoi ?


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2007)

la page est référencée chez google mais a disparue du serveur d'origine.


----------



## LALLES (14 Juillet 2007)

Curieux ce mutisme de la part d 'APPLE concernant la sortie de l'iphone en Europe... si S. Jobs respecte ce qu'il a dit lors de sa keynote de janvier l'iphone serait disponible en Europe en Automne...






Or, si APPLE veut absolument se lier à un opérateur; pour bien faire il devrait annoncer bien à l'avance la disponibilité de ce dernier chez celui-ci... (comme il a fait avec AT&T)

La stratégie de APPLE pourrait donc être totalement différente sur "le vieux continent" .... 

On sait déjà que le congrès americain n'est pas très chaud sur la politique que mene AT&T et APPLE empechant un consommateur insatisfait du reseau AT&T de "switché" sur un autre...

En Europe, le consommateur est plus protégé qu' aux E.U. et le simlockage est limité dans le temps (France 6 mois) voir interdit (Belgique)

on pourrait donc penser que S.Jobs garde le silence sur sa stratégie en Europe pour permettre à AT&T d'accaparer le maximum de nouveaux clients et après X semaines dévoiler que l'iphone pourra être à la fois lié à un opérateur en Europe mais aussi disponible "unlocké" ...

Ceux qui veulent donc avoir l'iphone pleinement fonctionnel avec la messagerie vocale visuelle et à un prix "raisonnable" prendront un abonnement avec le partenaire d'APPLE

Ceux qui veulent choisir un autre opérateur paieront le prix fort et n'auront pas "the visual voice mail"....

Ceci pourrait être applicable aussi aux USA .... en même temps que en Europe...

Tout ceci bien sûr n'est que hypothèse mais je vois mal APPLE arriver à imposer son produit mondialement et vendre 10 millions d'iphones avant fin 2008 sans une stratégie plus ouverte...


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

Une question toute b&#234;te, mais bon, quand les &#233;couteurs sont branch&#233;s, on ne les a pas toujours dans les oreilles. Du coup, l'iPhone sonne t'il quand m&#234;me. Car dans un cas comme dans l'autre je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s pratique. Si il ne sonne pas, il faut bien penser a d&#233;brancher les &#233;couteurs, ce que perso j'oublierais, et si il sonne, &#231;a d&#233;rangera tous le monde autours alors que justement cela pourrait &#234;tre discret.


----------



## Frodon (14 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Une question toute b&#234;te, mais bon, quand les &#233;couteurs sont branch&#233;s, on ne les a pas toujours dans les oreilles. Du coup, l'iPhone sonne t'il quand m&#234;me. Car dans un cas comme dans l'autre je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s pratique. Si il ne sonne pas, il faut bien penser a d&#233;brancher les &#233;couteurs, ce que perso j'oublierais, et si il sonne, &#231;a d&#233;rangera tous le monde autours alors que justement cela pourrait &#234;tre discret.



Et si il vibre?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Une question toute b&#234;te, mais bon, quand les &#233;couteurs sont branch&#233;s, on ne les a pas toujours dans les oreilles. Du coup, l'iPhone sonne t'il quand m&#234;me. Car dans un cas comme dans l'autre je ne trouve pas &#231;a tr&#232;s pratique. Si il ne sonne pas, il faut bien penser a d&#233;brancher les &#233;couteurs, ce que perso j'oublierais, et si il sonne, &#231;a d&#233;rangera tous le monde autours alors que justement cela pourrait &#234;tre discret.


Ben met le sur vibreur :rateau:

*PIAF :* toasted by Frodon... &#224; quelques secondes


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

OK, j'y avais bien sur pens&#233;. Mais si je le pose sur une table en oubliant de d&#233;brancher les &#233;couteurs et que par exemple je suis dans une autre pi&#232;ce, je n'entendrais pas l'iPhone vibrer.

Ma question est de savoir quel comportement le iPhone a au niveau de la sonnerie quand les &#233;couteurs sont branch&#233;s.


----------



## Frodon (14 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> OK, j'y avais bien sur pensé. Mais si je le pose sur une table en oubliant de débrancher les écouteurs et que par exemple je suis dans une autre pièce, je n'entendrais pas l'iPhone vibrer.



Ah bah si tu joues au c*n aussi...


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

Je n'enl&#232;ve quasiment jamais les &#233;couteurs de mon iPod et t'imagine, si il faut enlever et remettre en permanence le c&#226;ble, &#231;a risque de tr&#232;s vite fragiliser la prise.


----------



## Nicosun (14 Juillet 2007)

he bien il feras comme tout les téléphones, c'est à dire que si tu transfére le son sur les écouteurs éh bien le son sortira des écouteurs (a part qu'apple ai pensé à ce cas de figure)
aprés c'est une habitude à prendre étant donné que ce n'est plus qu'un ipod.

sinon il faut avoir deux appareils si enlever les écouteurs te gêne  et je crois pas que l'usure viens plutôt du fait de les laisser brancher tout le temps si usure il y a.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'enl&#232;ve quasiment jamais les &#233;couteurs de mon iPod et t'imagine, si il faut enlever et remettre en permanence le c&#226;ble, &#231;a risque de tr&#232;s vite fragiliser la prise.



Je fais &#231;a tous les jours et aucun probl&#232;mes. Et c'est un iPod 3G.


----------



## iBapt (14 Juillet 2007)

J'ai croisé un iPhone aujourd'hui, ou plutôt un gugus qui faisait le malin avec son iPhone à la Fnac de Parly2, il causait avec le revendeur Apple, je nai pas osé les déranger, mais il m'a paru tout petit l'iPhone... je les ai écoutés un peu, le gas ne pouvait même pas se servir de la fonction téléphone et ne savait pas bien comment il allait pouvoir le recharger... 
malgré ça, j'étais dégoûté de ne pas avoir un de ces iPhone


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je fais &#231;a tous les jours et aucun probl&#232;mes. Et c'est un iPod 3G.


je confirme : je d&#233;branche les &#233;couteurs de mon iPod pratiquement &#224; chaque fois que je n'&#233;coute plus o&#249; quand je l'ai dans la poche de mon pantalon et que je m'assois pour &#233;viter que la partie rigide du cable (le platique juste avant le jack) ne se torde.

Et je n'ai jamais eu aucun probl&#232;me.

Je pr&#233;cise que mes &#233;couteurs actuel sont toujours ceux de mon iPod 4G (lui il est d&#233;c&#233;d&#233 et qu'il sont toujours en tr&#232;s bon &#233;tat et le son est toujours le m&#234;me qu'au d&#233;but malgr&#232;s une utilisation assez intensive.
Puis en plus si je les casse j'ai encore ceux que je n'ai m&#234;me pas encore ouvert de mon iPod 5G.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

Tout &#231;a ne r&#233;pond quand m&#234;me pas a ma question qui est de savoir si l'iPhone sonne quand les &#233;couteurs sont branch&#233;s?


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2007)

Je ne sais pas mais si nous raisonnons:
1 si tu as tes &#233;couteurs branch&#233;s = tu es cens&#233; &#233;cout&#233; de la musique, en d'autre termes l'ipod diffuse de la musique, donc la musique est interrompue et l'appel arrive dans les &#233;couteurs
2 si tu n'as pas de musique en lecture sur l'ipod ET les &#233;couteurs branch&#233;s, apple devrait avoir r&#233;fl&#233;chi et donc faire sonner l'iphone via le haut parleur.

Reste &#224; valider ma th&#233;orie par l'experience


----------



## iNN (14 Juillet 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> J'ai croisé un iPhone aujourd'hui...



Oui, ça y est, les gros nazes débarquent  

Moi aussi j'en ai croisé un, à la fnac dans le XIVeme hier, et apparemment, ils ne s'en servent que pour la flambe, et c'est tout, car le mec faisait un scandale pour qu'on le leui débloque. Bref, un gros moment de rigolade.


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

iNN a dit:


> car le mec faisait un scandale pour qu'on le leui débloque. Bref, un gros moment de rigolade.



Y a vraiment des mec pas bien. Déjà, aller dans une FNAC pour ça, mais en plus sur un produit non dispos a la vente en France. 

C'était son jour de sorti?


----------



## divoli (16 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas, la concurrence r&#233;agit, et c'est une excellente chose. M&#234;me si certains continueront &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rer l'iPhone...
http://www.akihabaranews.com/fr/news-13862-MiniOne+le+t%C3%A9l%C3%A9phone+de+Meizu.html


Edit: J'aurais du faire une recherche, il existe un topic &#224; son sujet... :rose: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179979&highlight=meizu


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, la concurrence réagit, et c'est une excellente chose. Même si certains continueront à préférer l'iPhone...
> http://www.akihabaranews.com/fr/news-13862-MiniOne+le+téléphone+de+Meizu.html
> 
> 
> Edit: J'aurais du faire une recherche, il existe un topic à son sujet... :rose: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=179979&highlight=meizu





Ca restera une saloperie sous WM6 Un étron dans un beau papier de soie ca reste toujours un étron


----------



## naas (16 Juillet 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s bien qu'il sorte, au moins l'on verra la diff&#233;rence entre windows mobile 6 et macosx :style:


----------



## two (16 Juillet 2007)

a premi&#232;rre vue il aura au moins un avantage... un acc&#232;s ais&#233; &#224; la batterie ...


----------



## EricKvD (16 Juillet 2007)

Et pas de liaison à un opérateur !


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2007)

Une liste non exaustive de bugs (reproductibles) qui touchent le iPhone


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Une liste non exaustive de bugs (reproductibles) qui touchent le iPhone


&#199;a en fait pas mal quand m&#234;me hein !

Vivement le OS X version 1.1 avec les corrections des bugs et des nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s (sms multi-destinataires et autre conneries qui ne sont m&#234;me pas faisable sur la version actuelle de l'iPhone )


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ça en fait pas mal quand même hein !
> 
> Vivement le OS X version 1.1 avec les corrections des bugs et des nouvelles fonctionnalités (sms multi-destinataires et autre conneries qui ne sont même pas faisable sur la version actuelle de l'iPhone )



et MMS


----------



## PER180H (16 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Tout ça ne répond quand même pas a ma question qui est de savoir si l'iPhone sonne quand les écouteurs sont branchés?


Si c'est un appel important, il rappelera 
(comment faisait-on avant, sans iPhone? :rateau: )


----------



## TiTNiCo (16 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous! J'ai quelque petites questions pour l'iPhone. Pourra-t-on installer une version de Skype dessus? d'aMSN? et y aura-t-il un casque bluetooth pour écouter sa musique ou bien appeler quelqu'un... Ca existe déjà, un ami des oreillettes bluetooth (une sur chaque oreille) avec micro. Jeveux savoir si c'est compatible...
Enfin, voilà si on a un téléphone WiFi de dernière génération et qu'il est impossible d'avir Skype dessus je trouve ca vraiment dommage...
Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous! J'ai quelque petites questions pour l'iPhone. Pourra-t-on installer une version de Skype dessus? d'aMSN? et y aura-t-il un casque bluetooth pour écouter sa musique ou bien appeler quelqu'un... Ca existe déjà, un ami des oreillettes bluetooth (une sur chaque oreille) avec micro. Jeveux savoir si c'est compatible...
> Enfin, voilà si on a un téléphone WiFi de dernière génération et qu'il est impossible d'avir Skype dessus je trouve ca vraiment dommage...
> Merci


une partie de r&#233;ponse... 

[DM]69jsTe4vA4lxWh8oK[/DM]

http://www.nokia.fr/n95 :love:


Sinon pour info Skype peut marcher sur un iPhone grace &#224; une bidouille (je sais plus ou j'ai vu l'info), mais il faut se servir de deux compte skype et il faut avoir un ordi avec skype &#224; proximit&#233; -_-'


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

MDR j'adore la vid&#233;o XD
Mais c'est pas vrai que personne ne veut l'acheter...


----------



## TiTNiCo (16 Juillet 2007)

J'avais vu cette vidéo sur Dailymotion avant de venir poser mes questions! lol Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de solution plus facile pour Skype... et aMSN?


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> J'avais vu cette vidéo sur Dailymotion avant de venir poser mes questions! lol Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de solution plus facile pour Skype... et aMSN?


Il y a Meebo qui va ou qui s'est adpater &#224; l'iPhone via le browser mais je sais pas ce que &#231;a vaut.

Il y a auss Trillian Astra qui va avoir une version pour iPhone.


Mais faudrait voir une d&#233;mo de l'utilisation pour se faire un avis


----------



## La mouette (16 Juillet 2007)

Qui va gagner ?


----------



## Nicosun (16 Juillet 2007)

j'ai lu beaucoup de test de l'iphone est sachant que la grande majorité des gens (dont je fais parti) ne connait pas l'open source, le format propriétaire etc.. en fait tout les points négatifs des tests je ne vois pas comment il ne va pas se vendre cet iphone.
La plupart des gens utilise window j'en faisait parti et n'utilise 10 % de la capacité de leur ordinateur, cela vaut aussi pour leur mobile, malgré tout les défauts du monde grâce a sa simplicité il va se vendre comme des petits pain, je pense qu'Iwata pourras confirmer ça sans probleme


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2007)

PER180H a dit:


> (comment faisait-on avant, sans iPhone? :rateau: )



Avant, j'avais un portable qui n'avais pas d'écouteur d'un coté et un iPod de l'autre. La a tout avoir ensemble, je me pose des questions, c'est tout.


----------



## two (17 Juillet 2007)

VNC/ remote desktop sur l'iphone...

pour le moment pc uniquement mais qui sait bient&#244;t mas OS aussi ?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> VNC/ remote desktop sur l'iphone...
> 
> pour le moment pc uniquement mais qui sait bientôt mas OS aussi ?


 
C'est du bidon :hein:


----------



## EricKvD (17 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est du bidon :hein:


Tu peux développer ? Je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui pourrait être bidon dans cette news.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (17 Juillet 2007)

Digigasin en remet une couche... mais c'est AT&T _Unlocked_ désormais, pour ceux qui auraient 800 à claquer dans un Ipod écran Large ou qui peuvent se payer le luxe de téléphoner à leur voisin en roaming


----------



## Emilie_2b (17 Juillet 2007)

Bon voila j ai essayer de trouver on en parlait exactement mais comme il y a au moins 150 pages la je craque !
Je pars aux US dans 3 jours il y a une boutique qui vend le iPhone là ou je vais et je veux savoir si je pourrais telephoner avec en france ou non ...Ou alors est ce qu'il me faut obligatoirement un abonement AT&T pour l acheter ?!
Sinon j'abandonne tout espoir d'acheter ce bijou de la technologie avant Décembre ..........


----------



## arcank (17 Juillet 2007)

Tu peux abandonner tout espoir ...


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2007)

Si tu souscrit a un abonnement AT&T tu pourras t&#233;l&#233;phoner depuis la rance au prix fort. De plus, tu ne pourras choisir que le syst&#232;me &#233;quivalent a nos cartes pr&#233;pay&#233;es car tu n'as pas de s&#233;cu US 

Bref, pas tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant a moins de vouloir frimer et &#234;tre super riche.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu souscrit a un abonnement AT&T tu pourras t&#233;l&#233;phoner depuis la rance au prix fort. De plus, tu ne pourras choisir que le syst&#232;me &#233;quivalent a nos cartes pr&#233;pay&#233;es car tu n'as pas de s&#233;cu US
> 
> Bref, pas tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant a moins de vouloir frimer et &#234;tre super riche.



Oui et avec un num&#233;ro de portable aux US tu as int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; avoir aussi des amis riches  Un peu de patience, il arrivera en Europe dans quelques mois et dans une version am&#233;lior&#233;e


----------



## LALLES (17 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Un peu de patience, il arrivera en Europe dans quelques mois et *dans une version améliorée*



pure speculation aussi.... les dernieres nouvelles vont plus tôt dans le sens d'une version EDGE uniquement pour l'instant

Bref , rien de concret


----------



## LALLES (17 Juillet 2007)

ibeer for iphone

imunchies



> *Les op&#233;rateurs fran&#231;ais et l'iPhone*
> 
> Par Toma    le lundi 16 juillet 2007, 09:38        - Rumeurs iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## iNN (17 Juillet 2007)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Digigasin en remet une couche... mais c'est AT&T _Unlocked_ désormais, pour ceux qui auraient 800 à claquer dans un Ipod écran Large ou qui peuvent se payer le luxe de téléphoner à leur voisin en roaming



NNNNNNNooooooonnnnnnnn

Il a pas encore compris ???

Pfff, allez on est reparti pour un grand moment de rigolade :rateau: 

@ La mouette : Digigasin le retour, allez, le deuxième tome


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Y'en a un en vente dans les petites annonces MacG&#233;  ... 750 &#8364;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> pure speculation aussi.... les dernieres nouvelles vont plus t&#244;t dans le sens d'une version EDGE uniquement pour l'instant
> 
> Bref , rien de concret



Ne f&#251;t-ce qu'au niveau soft, il va d&#233;j&#224; y avoir des corrections de bugs, et puis on peut s'attendre &#224; avoir des widgets en plus non?


----------



## lifenight (17 Juillet 2007)

Digigasin c'est la série de l'été, toujours aussi passionnante  

Ca me botterait bien d'utiliser safari sur l'iphone, avec le browser de mon n80 c'est pas super rapide en wifi et après avoir chargé quelques pages "mémoire pleine, videz le cache ou fermez des applications"


----------



## CERDAN (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Y'en a un en vente dans les petites annonces MacGé  ... 750 


 et pour le tranfo ? On fait comment ?


----------



## tweek (17 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> et pour le tranfo ? On fait comment ?



Les lames de la prise américaine sont interchangeables, il suffit de virer le bloc des lames du slider et de clipser les broches françaises.


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2007)

Il ne se recharge pas en USB sinon?


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Il met en vente un t&#233;l&#233;phone qui ne t&#233;l&#233;phone pas


----------



## tweek (18 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Il ne se recharge pas en USB sinon?



Si si, bien-sûr, mais le chargeur c'est moins encombrant, je l'ai trouvé vachement plus petit qu'un chargeur secteur classique pour iPod.

 





guiguilap a dit:


> Il met en vente un téléphone qui ne téléphone pas



Rien compris :sleep:


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> pure speculation aussi.... les dernieres nouvelles vont plus t&#244;t dans le sens d'une version EDGE uniquement pour l'instant
> 
> Bref , rien de concret




Parce que jusqu'ici tu n'as pas sp&#233;cul&#233; toi peut-&#234;tre  Et affirmer qu'il sera seulement EDGE est &#233;galement de la pure sp&#233;culation puisque personne n'en sais rien. 

Je ne parlais pas de la 3G, j'ai peut-&#234;tre mal choisi mon mot donc prendre "am&#233;lior&#233;" dans le sens "adapt&#233;".


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Rien compris :sleep:



Il vend un téléphone avec lesquels on ne peut pas téléphoner vu qu'il ne pourras pas s'activer en étant en France.


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> et pour le tranfo ? On fait comment ?



Il existe des adaptateurs.


----------



## EricKvD (18 Juillet 2007)

Ils avancent, ils avancent...


----------



## two (18 Juillet 2007)

*yess* ils sont arriv&#233;s &#224; craquer les verrous qui lient l'iPhone &#224; une carte sim AT&T pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec une autre carte sim
 ( &#224; condition qu'elle soit AT&T) 
:bebe: bon d'accord celle ci etaient au pr&#233;alable inutilisables avec l'iPhone


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> *yess* ils sont arriv&#233;s &#224; craquer les verrous qui lient l'iPhone &#224; une carte sim AT&T pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec une autre carte sim
> ( &#224; condition qu'elle soit AT&T)
> :bebe: bon d'accord celle ci etaient au pr&#233;alable inutilisables avec l'iPhone


Oui mais avec le forfait qu'on veut et pas seulement un des forfait propos&#233; avec l'iPhone


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2007)

Et visual voicemail marche toujours? (sinon &#231;a se n&#233;gocie &#224; combien un forfait data illimit&#233; chez AT&T? )


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2007)

et voila c'est fait :
http://www.tuaw.com/2007/07/18/iphone-disposable-cellphone-prepaid-cards-new-activation-t/
trop forts les gar&#231;ons :style:


----------



## huexley (18 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> et voila c'est fait :
> http://www.tuaw.com/2007/07/18/iphone-disposable-cellphone-prepaid-cards-new-activation-t/
> trop forts les garçons :style:



Et le tutorial

Je me demande ce qu il va se passer quand apple sortira le firmware ( OS ? ) iPhone 1.1

Est-ce que l'on va assister au jeu du chat et de la souris comme pour les firmwares de la PSP ?


----------



## iNN (18 Juillet 2007)

Oui, mais je serais super heureux lorsque l'on pourra enfin insérer autre chose que des sim ATT :rateau:


----------



## arcank (18 Juillet 2007)

C'est le cas, non ? Il dit avoir utilis&#233; une Prepaid Cingular, non ?


----------



## iNN (18 Juillet 2007)

arcank a dit:


> C'est le cas, non ? Il dit avoir utilis&#233; une Prepaid Cingular, non ?



ATT = Cingular (l&#8217;un &#233;tant la maison m&#232;re de l&#8217;autre).


Edit : je parle des cartes sim sfr, orange, et Bt ^^


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> ...
> Je me demande ce qu il va se passer quand apple sortira le firmware ( OS ? ) iPhone 1.1
> Est-ce que l'on va assister au jeu du chat et de la souris comme pour les firmwares de la PSP ?


Vu l'accord commercial entre apple et att sur notament le reversement d'une partie des revenus cela m'étonnerais qu'apple reste longtemps les bras croisés :modo: au détriment du consommateur :mouais:


----------



## huexley (19 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> Vu l'accord commercial entre apple et att sur notament le reversement d'une partie des revenus cela m'étonnerais qu'apple reste longtemps les bras croisés :modo: au détriment du consommateur :mouais:



C'est bien la question que je me suis posé aussi J'imagine que plus le crack avance plus le téléphone de Steeve sonne 

Surement un iPhone V1.1 à venir Avec 2-3 fonctions Sexy histoire de


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2007)

Exact comme sony.
l'avantage d'attendre, (si avantage il y a) l'iphone en europe, c'est que nous pouvons voir l'evolution du craquage avant d'acheter, maintenant il est aussi possible qu'apple modifi&#233; lec omposants pour une s&#233;curit&#233; renforc&#233;e :sick:
bref je compte pas trop avoir un iphone deplomb&#233;e m&#234;me si franchement je n'attends que &#231;a


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juillet 2007)

Ca va faire comme pour la PS3, une carte Engine au Japon et aux USA, et puis un pauvre &#233;mulateur en france


----------



## LALLES (19 Juillet 2007)

> *Une légère overdose diPhone*
> 
> Alors que les médias européens restent relativement discrets à propos de liPhone, le site digg.com indique que plus de 200 articles différents sont *quotidiennement* recensés sur le téléphone dApple. Chaque micro détail, découverte ou soupçon dinformation est analysé, discuté, revu et corrigé. Face à cette montagne de contenu, souvent indigeste, certains agacés ont décidé de démontrer que liPhone navait rien de révolutionnaire. Les autres marques, éclipsées, en téléphonie mobile, reprennent un peu de visibilité. Afin dillustrer ce début de mouvement contre liPhone, ce billet comparant lappareil à un Nokia E70 a obtenu plus de 10.000 plébiscites sur Digg (chose rare). Sur un ton agressif (que nous napprouvons pas forcément), lauteur tente de rappeler bon nombre dAméricains sur la voie de la raison. Certes, liPhone a apporté indéniablement quelque chose en téléphonie mobile. Mais il ne mérite pas non plus autant dacharnement. Apple devra certainement revoir ses techniques de communication afin déviter cette overdose dinformations qui savère, au fil du temps, contre-productive.



c'est tellement vrai...


----------



## naas (19 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> c'est tellement vrai...



mais apple ne communique pas !
apple ne dit absolument rien!!!


----------



## Nicosun (19 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> c'est tellement vrai...



en tout cas cette page est pas trés belle il doit pas travailler sous Mac le boss de Noki..oups ce mec


ok c'est par là ------> ()


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> en tout cas cette page est pas trés belle il doit pas travailler sous Mac le boss de Noki..oups ce mec
> 
> 
> ok c'est par là ------> ()


 Il est o&#249; le lien? :mouais:


----------



## DrFatalis (20 Juillet 2007)

Dans le dernier magazine Capital, un petit article sur iphone où il est mentionné que l'appareil n'apporte "rien au plan technologique"....
 On cherchera en vain le mot "interface" dans l'article, l'iphone étant simplement présenté comme étant "sans clavier"... et uniquement remarquable par son design
Bref une présentation fortement biaisée, tout comme l'était celle d'un PC Sony présenté comme étant le premier à étre "rond" (personne à Capital ne connait l'imac G4, visiblement...)


----------



## iHeard (20 Juillet 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Dans le dernier magazine Capital, un petit article sur iphone où il est mentionné que l'appareil n'apporte "rien au plan technologique"....
> On cherchera en vain le mot "interface" dans l'article, l'iphone étant simplement présenté comme étant "sans clavier"... et uniquement remarquable par son design
> Bref une présentation fortement biaisée, tout comme l'était celle d'un PC Sony présenté comme étant le premier à étre "rond" (personne à Capital ne connait l'imac G4, visiblement...)



Ils ne sont pas anti apple mais juste que le journaliste en question ne s'y connait pas:rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> c'est tellement vrai...



Tu aurais pu nous &#233;pargner &#231;a c'est extr&#234;mement vulgaire, &#231;a n'apporte rien et effectivement &#231;a contribue &#224; l'overdose. J'ai la naus&#233;e :sick:

Cette page n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un spam ou encore un de ces e-mails avec de fausses rumeurs que l'on re&#231;oit quotidiennement et que l'on est sens&#233; transf&#233;rer au maximum de gens et qui n'ont que pour but de flatter l'ego de leur auteur quand ils observent leur dispersion.


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Juillet 2007)

Un &#233;tron flottant dans les vagues de la toile :sick:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2007)

tout le monde critique Apple&#169;...bande de jaloux :mouais:


----------



## tyler_d (20 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> mais apple ne communique pas !
> apple ne dit absolument rien!!!




alors naas je t'adore mais non... tu n'as pas le droit de sortir un truc comme ça... ou alors c'était super ironique !

Apple dispose d'une agence dédiée (à londres) qui est meme présenté comme un "lab" (TBWA) d'expérimentation et de synergie de l'ensemble des moyens de communiquer.

Aujourd'hui, le lancement d'un produit ne veut plus forcément dire "Pub TV / Affichage / Presse / Radio / Web" mais des centaine de cannaux sont disponibles pour les entreprises.

Si on prend le lancement de l'A380 (ok ce n'est pas un produit de grande conso), mais l'ensemble des "événements" autour de l'appareil (conférences, présentation, premier vol etc etc) sont autant de moyens de communications !

Et pour l'iphone, tout à commencé avec les rumeurs pré-keynote de janvier ! Qui sait d'où sont lancées les rumeurs ? Ensuite keynote + buzz médiatique, sortie orchestrée etc etc

bref, un magistral coup de pub !


----------



## huexley (20 Juillet 2007)

Hello World nous dit le iPhone, la première application tierce a été lancé avec succès sur le iPhone, certes on est loin de Office ou Photoshop 

Mais les succès de cette équipe s'enchainent à vive allure ! 

(source Engadget)


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Hello World nous dit le iPhone, la premi&#232;re application tierce a &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233; avec succ&#232;s sur le iPhone, certes on est loin de Office ou Photoshop
> 
> Mais les succ&#232;s de cette &#233;quipe s'enchainent &#224; vive allure !
> 
> (source Engadget)


woaw !!

C'est trop cool &#231;a !!

Je me languis de voir ce que &#231;a va donner quand ils iront plus loin que le Hello World! (pfff les d&#233;butants...).

Sinon on sait en quel langage ils ont fais &#231;a ?


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> woaw !!
> 
> C'est trop cool ça !!
> 
> ...



En langage C


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> alors naas je t'adore mais non... tu n'as pas le droit de sortir un truc comme ça... ou alors c'était super ironique !
> ...
> bref, un magistral coup de pub !


notre ami en avait marre qu'apple communique, et non elle ne communique pas, car elle ne dit rien.
ce qui n'empèche pas que tu as raison, c'est tout l'art de faire parler les autres pour soi


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Hello World nous dit le iPhone, la première application tierce a été lancé avec succès sur le iPhone, certes on est loin de Office ou Photoshop
> 
> Mais les succès de cette équipe s'enchainent à vive allure !
> 
> (source Engadget)


par contre si je comprends bien c'est un hack du proc, pas un logiciel sous osx ?


----------



## cpio77 (20 Juillet 2007)

After many, many hours of intense work from "Nightwatch", the first independent "Hello World"* application has been compiled and launched on the iPhone. This was made possible using the "ARM/Mach-O Toolchain", Nightwatch's "special project", that he has been working on so carefully over the past few weeks. Certain parts of the toolchain (such as the assembler) are being refined and tested and these will be released as soon as possible.
It should be noted that Nightwatch has been instrumental in creating these tools, working in near isolation to get them finished. Nightwatch was also responsible for the "jail exploit" that he developed from information he and other members of the the dev team discovered.
Please join us to thank Nightwatch, Tmiw, Darkten and Daeken for making this happen.
- the dev team

source: le wiki de la team

Donc c'est bel et bien un logiciel compil&#233; pour l'iPhone (il livrera le kit de dev bientot)


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> woaw !!
> 
> C'est trop cool ça !!
> 
> ...



En basic.


----------



## dmo95 (21 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'en pense rien tan que je l'aurais pas entre mes mains apparament ce n'est pas vraiment un concentré de technologie hormis l'OS et la navigation par l'écran tactile.


----------



## jugnin (21 Juillet 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> ...un concentré de technologie hormis l'OS et la navigation par l'écran tactile.



C'est une blague ?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Juillet 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Moi j'en pense rien tan que je l'aurais pas entre mes mains apparament ce n'est pas vraiment un concentré de technologie hormis l'OS et la navigation par l'écran tactile.


:mouais: 
Ben, c'est justement ça qui change tout. Il ne fait pas autre chose que certains smartphones, mais il le fait 10 fois mieux (semble-t-il).

Et si l'écran multitouch, le détecteur d'orientation, un vrai OS dans un format de poche, c'est pas un concentré de technologies, alors, il faudra que tu nous expliques ce qui signifierait pour toi cette notion.


----------



## iNN (21 Juillet 2007)

En passant sur eBay j'ai trouvé ça :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/SOLUTION-POUR-LA...QQihZ017QQcategoryZ114868QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Info ou Intox?


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2007)

intox


----------



## Gwen (21 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a fait cher l'arnaque en plus. 73&#8364;. Si il y a des mec qui tombent dan le panneau, chapeau


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

iNN a dit:


> En passant sur eBay j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/SOLUTION-POUR-LA...QQihZ017QQcategoryZ114868QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Info ou Intox?









Tiens tiens, j'y suis actuellement. J'pourrais p'tèt' aller voir le mec et y pété lague.


Ha merde intox. et y'en a que 100 de disponible


----------



## LALLES (21 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> :mouais:
> Ben, c'est justement ça qui change tout. Il ne fait pas autre chose que certains smartphones, mais il le fait 10 fois mieux (semble-t-il).
> 
> Et si l'écran multitouch, le détecteur d'orientation, un vrai OS dans un format de poche, c'est pas un concentré de technologies, alors, il faudra que tu nous expliques ce qui signifierait pour toi cette notion.



+1

et puis si il n'apportait rien de nouveau comment expliqué l'interet planetaire qu'on lui porte avant sa sortie...


----------



## Nicosun (22 Juillet 2007)

si on s'interessé un peu aux autres, ceux qui vivent à Moscou par exemple  


La sortie européenne signifie sortis en Russie également ?

le numéro un ici (MTC) a passé des accords avec Orange récemment. Vous pensez que c'est un signe ?

J'espére qu'il arrivera ici rapidement car Apple a un bon marché ici, beaucoup achéte Apple surtout des particuliers.


----------



## niko34 (22 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> +1
> 
> et puis si il n'apportait rien de nouveau comment expliqu&#233; l'interet planetaire qu'on lui porte avant sa sortie...



euh ... marketing


Pas de r&#233;action violente, hein   Je serai dans les premiers &#224; acheter ce t&#233;l&#233;phone que je trouve fabuleux, mais il faut reconna&#238;tre qu'Apple est pass&#233; ma&#238;tre dans l'art du marketing.


----------



## LALLES (22 Juillet 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> si on s'interessé un peu aux autres, ceux qui vivent à Moscou par exemple
> 
> 
> La sortie européenne signifie sortis en Russie également ?
> ...



Difficile de te répondre, APPLE n'a rien communiqué sur ce sujet depuis la keynote de janvier.... donc la seule info officielle est :

europe --> fin 2007
asie --> 2008

les rumeurs n'arretent pas depuis...les dernieres affirmations comme quoi il serait dispo uniquement en France, en Allemagne et en Angleterre dans un premier temps ont été rapidemment classées dans "speculation" aussi....

bref, l'unique vérité c'est qu'on ne sait rien pour l'Europe en ce moment...

Mais il faut être lucide ; les concurrents d'APPLE vont devoir frapper "fort" pour s'aligner sur l'iphone , ce serait donc "bizarre" que S. jobs fasse trainer la sortie de son iphone en Europe ou en Asie car si un produit phare venait faire de l'ombre à ce dernier avant sa disponibilité ...il risque de rater son entrée

il reste 5 mois avant la fin de l'année ; il peut donc se passer bcp de choses d'ici là !


----------



## iNN (22 Juillet 2007)

> Quoi ???
> 
> Comment ça chérie, tu veux un iPhone rose pour Noël ???



Et oui, ma femme et le rose, une grande histoire d'amour. 
Mais je crois avoir trouvé la solution :rateau: 

http://www.colorwarepc.com/products/select_iPhone.aspx


----------



## leptitguillaume (22 Juillet 2007)

mmmhhh les iMac couleurs :love:


----------



## iNN (22 Juillet 2007)

Allez, on poursuit dans le tuning d'iPhone avec skinit, site r&#233;put&#233; pour la qualit&#233; des autocollants vendus.
Tout le monde y trouvera son bonheur  

http://www.skinit.com/

Dans la m&#234;me lign&#233;e, un site sympa si l'on raye l'arri&#232;re de l'iphone

http://cnn.cn/shop/apple-iphone-c-256_374.html?osCsid=cb636f1b81fac2cf7000dd8adbe432f5


----------



## Nicosun (22 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Difficile de te répondre, APPLE n'a rien communiqué sur ce sujet depuis la keynote de janvier.... donc la seule info officielle est :
> 
> europe --> fin 2007
> asie --> 2008
> ...



c'est vrai que des sorties rapides permettent de limiter la concurence, mais la concurence il y a quoi ?

j'ai essayé un HTC, trés beau l'inteface rappelle l'iphone mais dés que l'on rentre à l'interieur des applications stylet obligatoire donc bon...

j'ai vu sur le net le Meizu, mais ça m'as l'air plutôt de la fiction je ne l'ai trouvé nulle part en vente. Pourtant a Moscou on à des téléphones de toutes sortes, même des trucs à la noix comme les phones "vertu"


----------



## LALLES (22 Juillet 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> c'est vrai que des sorties rapides permettent de limiter la concurence, mais la concurence il y a quoi ?
> 
> j'ai essayé un HTC, trés beau l'inteface rappelle l'iphone mais dés que l'on rentre à l'interieur des applications stylet obligatoire donc bon...
> 
> j'ai vu sur le net le Meizu, mais ça m'as l'air plutôt de la fiction je ne l'ai trouvé nulle part en vente. Pourtant a Moscou on à des téléphones de toutes sortes, même des trucs à la noix comme les phones "vertu"



le HTC touch était là pour essayer de limiter la casse mais bon c'est pas un grand succes....

les concurrents de l'iphone ne tarderont pas a s'inspirer et s'aligner sur lui....et puis l'attrait autour de l'iphone commence doucement a s'etteindre....

Pour moi APPLE tiendra ses délais et proposera donc son iphone partout en Europe avant la fin de l'année 


un test intéressant ici



> *Un avenant brouillon pour le reste du marché*
> 
> Sil manque à liPhone des fonctionnalités déjà présentes chez les autres constructeurs (appareil photo avec autofocus de qualité, GPS, 3G), liPhone est aujourdhui la copie de départ la plus évidente pour lensemble de ses concurrents.
> Trois dentre-eux peuvent aisément rivaliser. HTC - qui travaille très vite, mais se voit plombé par la sobriété de Windows Mobile - semble avoir voulu devancer liPhone en proposant au monde entier son Touch en juin dernier : celui-ci apporte une première pierre à lhumanisation de Windows Mobile, mais il reste du chemin (dans la conception des applications internes dune part, dans la fluidité de la synchronisation de lautre). Il est à parier quun nouveau Touch est en chantier : celui-ci devrait rapidement, iPhone pour base de travail, voir le jour à la rentrée et il est à parier que la 3G+ et un appareil photo de meilleure qualité viendront garnir le prochain HTC grand public. Ce jeu de concurrence est en réalité une source de vivacité pour le marché. Tant mieux.
> SonyEricsson ensuite : larrivée prochaine des W910, W960, K850 et P1i y contribuera. Nokia enfin, dont le N95 est le symbole dune politique de développement dans lesprit de la convergence très aggressive. Tout comme Apple avec Safari, Nokia mise sur Webkit pour son navigateur mobile. Cest sans doute, avec Mozilla, la solution la plus intelligente pour adapter lInternet au mobile en attendant une nouvelle version dOpera qui, elle aussi, semble vouloir singer ses petits camarades.


----------



## iNN (22 Juillet 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; prendre le HTC touch. Je tourne avec un P990i, et il est bugu&#233; de partout. et franchement, les SE c'est termin&#233; pour moi.

Je suis donc all&#233; dans une boutique pour l'essayer. Il est tr&#232;s aust&#232;re, tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;, et pr&#233;sente une interface que je n'aime pas du tout (sorte de carr&#233; &#224; bascule, encore un truc vol&#233; &#224; Apple  )

Pour moi, il est d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pass&#233; :love:

Les Nokia peuvent effectivement porter des petits coups. A suivre de ce cot&#233; l&#224;, mais pas avec le N95 qui ne tient pas assez en batterie.


----------



## Nicosun (23 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> le HTC touch était là pour essayer de limiter la casse mais bon c'est pas un grand succes....
> 
> les concurrents de l'iphone ne tarderont pas a s'inspirer et s'aligner sur lui....et puis l'attrait autour de l'iphone commence doucement a s'etteindre....
> 
> ...



La derniére phrase de ce test resume bien mon attente !!!
voila ce que j'attends de ce téléphone, courrier, téléphoner, musique et photos = facile, simple et plus de prise de tête, cela semble étrange mais dans ce monde on l'on est plus ou moins névrosé et ou l'on est toujours connecté et bien la simplicité et la beauté adouci cette impression.
Je le remarque depuis mon switch, plus de message avec votre PC cours un risque ou ce programme ne reponds pas des trucs qui stressent inconsciememts, la boite aux lettres qui débordé de Spam etc... bref si ce téléphone me permet d'avoir la même impression je fonce


----------



## butok (23 Juillet 2007)

autant je suis d'accord avec toi sur presque tout, autant pour le spam, c'est juste car t'es un recent switcher.. on en reparle dans 6 mois ... hehe . Nan, sur ce coups là, y a pas de magie ...


----------



## tyler_d (23 Juillet 2007)

pascal cagni, sur europe 1, avait préciser que  l'opérateur choisi pour la France serait annoncé avant la fin du mois de juillet...

Et nous sommes la dernière semaine de juillet !

suspens...


----------



## Nicosun (23 Juillet 2007)

butok a dit:


> autant je suis d'accord avec toi sur presque tout, autant pour le spam, c'est juste car t'es un recent switcher.. on en reparle dans 6 mois ... hehe . Nan, sur ce coups là, y a pas de magie ...



ha comme je n'ai pas changé de boîte aux lettres je croyais que c'etait bon, j'ai des indesirables autant qu'avant mais ils vont directement dans la boites indesirables ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.

et puis je sais si cela va beaucoup servir mais il y a un mode furtif dans les paramétres 

enfin bref c'était un plus si dans 6 mois cela deborde de Spam dans la boîte de réception he bien j'aurais passé quelques temps tranquille, c'est déjà ça de pris


----------



## Alfoo (23 Juillet 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> pascal cagni, sur europe 1, avait préciser que l'opérateur choisi pour la France serait annoncé avant la fin du mois de juillet...
> 
> Et nous sommes la dernière semaine de juillet !
> 
> suspens...


 
on n'est pas à un mensonge près... et moi j'y crois pas.
On le saura  bcp plus tard en tout cas après les grandes vacances.


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (23 Juillet 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> on n'est pas à un mensonge près... et moi j'y crois pas.
> On le saura  bcp plus tard en tout cas après les grandes vacances.



Tetcheu!, T'as l'air d'en connaître des choses toi....


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juillet 2007)

Moi je dis qu'on sera plus l'an prochain.


----------



## iNN (23 Juillet 2007)

Allez, en attendant l'iPhone, un petit lien de google iPhone

http://www.google.com/uds/samples/iphone/isearch.html

Finalement, ne nous manque plus que la bête


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Juillet 2007)

iNN a dit:


> Allez, en attendant l'iPhone, un petit lien de google iPhone
> 
> http://www.google.com/uds/samples/iphone/isearch.html
> 
> Finalement, ne nous manque plus que la bête


Ah sympa ce Google iPhone


----------



## iNN (24 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, un coup de derrière les fagots de la part de SFR afin de relancer la polémique.

voici le lien et merci à www.iphoneinfrance.fr un super site que je conseille  

http://www.iphoneinfrance.fr/news/p...-en-contact-avec-apple-pour-proposer-liphone/


----------



## knight2000 (25 Juillet 2007)

Un grand dommage que, pour un téléphone de cette envergure, la 3G ne soit pas disponible dessus ainsi que tout ce qui est mms ...
Même si il est vraiment fonctionnel et révolutionnaire, c'est un point à souligner.
Pour plus tard ?


----------



## iHeard (25 Juillet 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> Un grand dommage que, pour un téléphone de cette envergure, la 3G ne soit pas disponible dessus ainsi que tout ce qui est mms ...
> Même si il est vraiment fonctionnel et révolutionnaire, c'est un point à souligner.
> Pour plus tard ?



Tu sembles oublié une chose, que meme les journalistes oulie ( et pourtant c'est leur métier si si!! ), l'iPhone sorti aux USA est  un modele pour les américains qui n'ont pas les memes besoins que nous .... la 3G  là bas  



Et le comble tout le monde critique son manque de 3G hors si on regarde les stats les opérateurs en France ont bien du mal a lancer la 3G auprès des utilisateurs lambdas alors crier au loup le manque de 3G alorrs que personne l'utilise, faut pas pouser  :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2007)

Perso, la 3G, je m'en fiche, le Wifi est bien plus important a mon avis. Je connais peu de t&#233;l&#233;phones qui font WIfi


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2007)

Si ma m&#233;moire est bonne le taux d'utilisateurs de services 3G est de moins de 10&#37;

Faut que je retrouve l'article


----------



## knight2000 (25 Juillet 2007)

Certes, je ne veux pas d&#233;nigrer l'iphone, loin de l&#224; !
Juste que j'h&#233;sitais entre un smartphone qui fait wifi, 3G, gps, ... et l'iphone; en lisant les articles (et voyant le prix), 
j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; me rabattre sur le smartphone qui correspond plus &#224; mes attentes, m&#234;me si l'iphone me tentait &#233;norm&#233;ment.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (25 Juillet 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si ma mémoire est bonne le taux d'utilisateurs de services 3G est de moins de 10%
> 
> Faut que je retrouve l'article



C'est normal, le problème en France c'est pas la 3G ou le manque de smartphone, c'est le vol des tarifs. Je veux des iphone (flotte), mais sans l'abonnement qui permet de les utiliser on ferra rien de plus que la majorité des utilisateurs actuels de smartphone : recevoir nos mails, lire 2 - 3 documents word ou pdf s'il le faut, et aller sur le net uniquement avec le wifi.

Ce soir quelques chiffres ?

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Macfrog (25 Juillet 2007)

Merci &#224; toi INN - nous sommes ravis que tu trouve de l'int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; notre site (http://www.iphoneinfrance.fr) - nous essayons tant bien que mal de faire le tri dans l'actualit&#233; (devrais-je dire, l'&#233;norme buzz) qui entoure l'iPhone depuis (et m&#234;me avant) sa sortie - vos commentaires seront toujours le bienvenus, ce site est pour vous et m&#234;me &#224; vous.

En ce qui concerne le non support de la 3G sur la premi&#232;re version de l'iPhone, on a &#224; peu pr&#232;s tout dit et tout lu - il est tout &#224; fait exact que le besoin sur le march&#233; US &#233;tait plus qu'anecdotique compte tenu de la tr&#232;s faible couverture sur le territoire et si l'on ajoute &#224; &#231;a que son support aurait impact&#233; s&#233;rieusement l'autonomie du device il est donc assez l&#233;gitime pour Apple d'avoir fait ce choix.

Maintenant, la situation est &#233;videmment bien diff&#233;rente chez nous et en Europe o&#249; la 3G est tr&#232;s significativement plus d&#233;ploy&#233;e - nous avons d'ailleurs pu lire &#231;a et l&#224; que c'&#233;tait un des principaux grief que les op&#233;rateurs europ&#233;en pouvait soulever par rapport &#224; l'iPhone - est-ce &#224; dire que la version europ&#233;enne (si tant est qu'elle soit sp&#233;cifique) supportera la 3G ? Impossible de le dire &#224; ce stade tant la marque &#224; la pomme est rest&#233;e silencieuse (comme &#224; son habitude) sur le sujet - se bornant &#224; annoncer une sortie avant la fin de l'ann&#233;e...

Nous suivons &#233;videmment l'affaire de pr&#232;s et ne manqueront pas de continuer &#224; le faire...

Bonne journ&#233;e,


----------



## iNN (25 Juillet 2007)

Mais c'est normal Macfrog, et mes remarques sont sincères.


----------



## Louis XIV (25 Juillet 2007)

l'iPhone disponible le 10 octobre en France et c'est Orange qui ouvre le bal

( L'auteur de l'article ne cite pas ses sources )


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2007)

mouais.. attendons confirmation.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (26 Juillet 2007)

Hello!
Les r&#233;sultats officiels des ventes d'iPhone:


> Apple Inc.'s fiscal third-quarter profit soared more than 73 percent, fueled by demand for its Macintosh computers, the strength of its iPod media players and the sales of 270,000 iPhones in the first two days on the market.


 (C'est moi qui souligne)
La source.

270,000 iPhone en un Week-end, c'est vachement bien! 
Sur 48 heures, &#231;a fait 5625 iPhones vendus/heure!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Louis XIV a dit:


> l'iPhone disponible le 10 octobre en France et c'est Orange qui ouvre le bal
> 
> ( L'auteur de l'article ne cite pas ses sources )





Encore une rumeur, attendons la prochaine.

Scoop: Darpy le MVNO va vendre l'iPhone, Flac aussi, carrouf idem, auchamps itou...


----------



## Macfrog (26 Juillet 2007)

Aucune confirmation de se genre - et pire, aucune résonance dans la "buzzospshère". Je pense qu'il convient en effet de prendre cette annonce pour ce  qu'elle : une rumeur non confirmée ou un nouveau coup d'intox (nous en voyons pas mal ces derniers jours - hier, un autre blogger annonçait sa sortie pour septembre avec SFR )...


----------



## lifenight (26 Juillet 2007)

Un lancement européen de l'iPhone fin septembre ?


----------



## Macfrog (26 Juillet 2007)

Louis XIV a dit:


> l'iPhone disponible le 10 octobre en France et c'est Orange qui ouvre le bal
> 
> ( L'auteur de l'article ne cite pas ses sources )



Bon, je confirme que ça n'était qu'une rumeur - France Telecom dément formellement : http://www.iphoneinfrance.fr/news/post/2007/07/26/liphone-chez-orange-le-10-octobre-france-tlcom-dment/


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

Expliquez moi comment un blog inconnu peux avoir une info comme celle ci ?
franchement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

parceque le rédacteur est fiancé à la fille de la bonne du curé qui a marié la fille du chauffeur du PDG d'Orange.
Notez que le chauffeur n'était pas à la noce car contre ce mariage mais il en avait parlé un soir à table.

C'est clair? 

Connaissant Apple et les opérateurs; je vous parle pas de la gueule du contrat de confidentialité signé:affraid:. Limite si celui qui laisserait filtrer une info ne serait pas franchement lapidé par des cerfs en rut à baga(c'est pour l'image)

Sur ce, quelle va être la prochaine rumeur? fera t'il enfin grille pain? Servira t'il de miroir?


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> parceque le rédacteur est fiancé à la fille de la bonne du curé qui a marié la fille du chauffeur du PDG d'Orange.
> Notez que le chauffeur n'était pas à la noce car contre ce mariage mais il en avait parlé un soir à table.
> 
> C'est clair?
> ...


Il fait d&#233;j&#224; mirroir : tu met l'objectif devant toi et tu essayes de viser ta t&#234;te. Ensuite faut le retourner tr&#232;s tr&#232;s vite et aura le temps de te voir si tu l'a pas fais trop lentement :rateau:


----------



## iNN (26 Juillet 2007)

De toute façon ces élucubrations sur l'éventuel prestataire vont allées bon train  

Et je vous assure que l'on a pas fini d'en lire des grosses bouzes :rateau: 

Enfin, on peut quand même s'accrocher à une sortie septembre octobre


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (26 Juillet 2007)

Aller hop juste pour vous donner l'eau a la bouche je donne mon avis sur le iPhone que j'ai tester au AT&T Store Dimanche dernier 

Je trouve que sa reactivite avec les application est assez fluide meme impressionante.
Le touch screen travail assez bien...
Pour le wifi enfin ou j'etait sa fonctionnait directement sur le internet de la carte gsm

Si vous avez d'autre question dessus dites moi le je l'ai toucher ( mdr )


----------



## Animages (26 Juillet 2007)

Tout ce ramdam pour finalement qu'un vulgaire T'OU ! X fonctions de type gadget, j'ai l'impression que la vague bobo n'a pas fini de se chercher, enfin s'ils y trouvent leurs plaisirs...

Au E.E ce sont surtout les ma-tu-vu qui se l'offre, pour montrer qu'ils possèdes du blé !
A méditer...


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

je te conseille d'acheter un dictionnaire avant de poster.


----------



## woulf (26 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> je te conseille d'acheter un dictionnaire avant de poster.



Tout n'est pas perdu, il doit y en avoir un dans l'iphone (qui, d'un coup, devient un jouet très utile  )


----------



## CERDAN (26 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> je te conseille d'acheter un dictionnaire avant de poster.


 
Très justifié :mouais: :hein:


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2007)

JE poste depuis un iPhone ...pas facile quelle clavier de merde ce clavier tactile :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> JE poste depuis un iPhone ...pas facile quelle clavier de merde ce clavier tactile :mouais:


La classe !! :style:


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2007)

Oui je veux mais qu'elle job pour l'activer le programme n'est vraiment pas stable

"IACTIVATOR"


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2007)

Yes la crème des mobiles


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (26 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Tout n'est pas perdu, il doit y en avoir un dans l'iphone (qui, d'un coup, devient un jouet très utile  )



Je confirme il y en a un

Mais bon le probleme avec le iPhone ce n'est pas le prix du joujou
( 500 $ US 4 giga 600 $ US pour 8 giga ) 

c'est plustot le forfait qu'il vien avec.. j'ai hate de voire ce qu'il vont faire en france car aux etats-unis si tu l'achete au AT&T store tu doit aussi t'engager au forfait pour bien le faire marcher ( wifi et tout ).

Le total 600 ( Pour le 8 giga ) + 60 $ / mois chez AT&T c'est pas abuser non ? 

enfin c'est mon avis...


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (26 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Yes la crème des mobiles



Importation :rateau::rateau: enfin tu l'as debarer ou tu as fait le mod qui enleve certains fonctionalite ?


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> JE poste depuis un iPhone ...pas facile quelle clavier de merde ce clavier tactile :mouais:



pfff m'en fous    
'tain la mouette fait chier hein


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2007)

IL viens des US, et j'ai débridé le iPhone  avec iActivatore, ...hé hé suis fier j'y ai mis la journée ....


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> IL viens des US, et j'ai d&#233;brid&#233; le iPhone  avec iActivatore, ...h&#233; h&#233; suis fier j'y ai mis la journ&#233;e ....


pas non plus la peine de s'en vanter... pffff


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> IL viens des US, et j'ai débridé le iPhone  avec iActivatore, ...hé hé suis fier j'y ai mis la journée ....



C'est pour ça qu'on ne te voyais plus traîner sur ce fil depuis un petit moments 

Tu l'as eu où?


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> IL viens des US, et j'ai débridé le iPhone  avec iActivatore, ...hé hé suis fier j'y ai mis la journée ....



mais il est débridé complètement ?
enfin je veux dire si j'ai un copain que j'appele ce soir aux us et qu'l me l'achète ça marchera sur n'importe quelle sim chez moi ?
dis oui steeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppp :bebe: :casse: :rose:


----------



## iNN (26 Juillet 2007)

Non mdr désolé pas encore possible.

Félicitations pour ton achat la mouette, ceci explique donc ton absence des derniers temps.

Bon tu nous fera une petite review vidéo?


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

oui mais si je suis tu peux acheter, ne pas donner ton nb de carte et tu fonctionne apr&#232;s en carte pre pay&#233;es at&t
ma question est:
est ce que tu peux passer &#224; l'&#233;tape suivante ?
alors la mouette
vi/non ?


----------



## iNN (26 Juillet 2007)

NON  

Vas voir sur ce site http://www.frenchiphone.blogspot.com/ qui est très bien fait par ailleurs :rateau: 

Et maintenant, tu sais tout sur iActivator  

Voilà, tu en sais autant que nous sur l'activation de l'iPhone.


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2007)

Oui merci mais tu sais j'ai une alerte iphone sur google news donc &#231;a va je suis l'actu :rateau:
mais comme notre ami la mouette mets volontiers les doigts dans le camboui (voir les conduits) j'avais pens&#233; qu'il avait trouv&#233; ZE astuce


----------



## Nicosun (27 Juillet 2007)

Il y à déjà des personnes qui l'ont ? et certaines qu'ils l'ont essayés ?

peut être qu'il pourrait nous donner leur impression sur la bête  


on sait déjà que la clavier est minable


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

et que la mouette a les doigts gras


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2007)

et qu'il postillonne :sick:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2007)

C'est surtout que le clavier pr&#233;dictif en anglais pour &#233;crire en fran&#231;ais, &#231;a doit &#234;tre assez contrariant.


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2007)

Where's the problem ?  bloody frogies


----------



## iNN (27 Juillet 2007)

Pauvre La Mouette, il en prend plein la tête pour pas un rond.  

MAIS il possède le précieux ...

On attends tous tes tests avec impatience La Mouette, ne nous fait pas trop languir. :sleep:


----------



## jadengil (30 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment il y a plus simple que iactivator,j'ai activé le mien en 5 minutes en allant taper 3 malheureuses lignes dans le terminal,en suivant les indications du blog iphone a paris!


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Juillet 2007)

jadengil a dit:


> Apparemment il y a plus simple que iactivator,j'ai activé le mien en 5 minutes en allant taper 3 malheureuses lignes dans le terminal,en suivant les indications du blog iphone a paris!



Le lien pour tes petits camarades


----------



## iNN (31 Juillet 2007)

ho!!!!!!!!!!!  

http://www.newlaunches.com/archives/iphone_hacked_to_make_outbound_calls_and_sms.php

On y est presque on dirait ...


----------



## Franky Boy (31 Juillet 2007)

Le iPhone, c'est cool, mais je ne l'aime pas.
Avec ça, Apple va chercher les snobs.


----------



## chounim (31 Juillet 2007)

Tu ments! huhu

Moi je l'aime, j'en ai besoin (oui, bon ca va...) et il est beau!
Apres, ca d&#233;pendra de l'op&#233;ratuer peut etre, et des forfaits etc...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Le iPhone, c'est cool, mais je ne l'aime pas.
> Avec ça, Apple va chercher les snobs.



Si tout le monde réagissait comme toi, la plupart des produits lancés par Apple depuis son existence auraient fait un flop, Apple aurait fait faillite depuis longtemps, et tu nous écrirais depuis un PC sous windows 98 (XP et Vista, évidemment, n'auraient pas de raison d'être  ).


----------



## Alfoo (31 Juillet 2007)

Il ne reste plus que quelques heures avant l'annonce des op&#233;rateurs s&#233;l&#233;ctionn&#233;s pour distribuer l'iPhone en Europe...


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Le iPhone, c'est cool, mais je ne l'aime pas.
> Avec ça, Apple va chercher les snobs.



Bon, ben je suis Snob. Mais au moins, je pourrais automatiquement avoir avec moi mes données de mon agenda et de mon carnet d'adresse facilement, un accès au web facile en Wifi sans ordinateurs. Un relevés de mes courriel aussi facile et synchro avec Dotmac. etc. 

Suis sui peut être Snob, mais j'aime me faciliter la vie et je n'ai pas trouvé d'outils qui me le permette aussi facilement. Pourtant, j'ai eu des Palms en pagailles, des Newtons pareilles et des téléphones a ne plus savoir quoi en faire. Mais rien de convivial, facile d'utilisation et qui marche en quelques minutes.

C'est pourquoi je n'ai pas Windows sur mon ordi et la, je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Juillet 2007)

Franky Boy a dit:
			
		

> «Il n'y a rien qu'un ordinateur ne puisse faire. Il s'agit de poser la bonne question.»
> 
> Moi-même



Et ça c'est pas snob ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Coucou c'est iNN enfin maintenant c'est N&N  

Bon, si vous &#234;tes l'heureux possesseur d'un iPhone, et que vous n'en pouvez plus de ne pas pouvoir &#233;couter vos albums pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s en entier, car la batterie n'est pas assez puissante  
D'ailleurs &#231;a vous rend fou, et vous vous demander si vous n'allez pas vous rendre chez un certain S. JOB afin de lui expliquer votre fa&#231;on de penser.  

Et bien j'ai la solution ...

http://shop.brando.com.hk/prod_detail.php?prod_id=02068

Un conseil, il vous faudra un tournevis et une bonne dose de sang froid.


----------



## LALLES (31 Juillet 2007)

ici une revue photo de l'iphone `


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> ici une revue photo de l'iphone



La comparaison avec le Sony Ericsson est assez cruelle.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> ici une revue photo de l'iphone



Je suis chaque fois impressionné par la taille de l'écran :love: :love: :love: 
Il est vrai que par rapport a ce pauvre SE, ben ça fait un choc.


----------



## chounim (31 Juillet 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Il ne reste plus que quelques heures avant l'annonce des opérateurs séléctionnés pour distribuer l'iPhone en Europe...



Ca se passe quand précisemment? 




*GO ORANGE GO!*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

chounim a dit:


> Ca se passe quand précisemment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ABSENT ...

... PARTI VOMIR ...


----------



## guiguilap (31 Juillet 2007)

Il reste encore une chance pour mon SFR ador&#233; ?  




....


A bas les engagements


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Il reste encore une chance pour mon SFR adoré ?



Je croise les doigts avec toi


----------



## chounim (31 Juillet 2007)

sur le net, on trouve toujours de tout et n'importe quoi: (d'apres pleiiins de blogs etc...image :mac4ever)
&#8226;ce sera orange, pour fin septembre
&#8226;ce sera SFR qi al'affiche dans ces catalogues "sous reserve de dispo" ^^
&#8226;pourquoi pas plusieurs op&#233;rateurs pour l'europe?
&#8226;apparemment, aux US, AT&T a l'exclusivit&#233; pour 5 ans...pourquoi pas revoir cette dur&#233;e pour l'europe, tout est envisageable finalement. (?)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> sur le net, on trouve toujours de tout et n'importe quoi: (d'apres pleiiins de blogs etc...image :mac4ever)
> ce sera orange, pour fin septembre
> ce sera SFR qi al'affiche dans ces catalogues "sous reserve de dispo" ^^
> pourquoi pas plusieurs opérateurs pour l'europe?
> apparemment, aux US, AT&T a l'exclusivité pour 5 ans...pourquoi pas revoir cette durée pour l'europe, tout est envisageable finalement. (?)



faudra que tu nous montre le CATALOGUE SFR, juste histoire, comme ça... 

Le screen shot ne veut rien dire; quand tu es en roaming, l'écran affiche l'opérateur sur lequel tu passes ton appel.


----------



## LALLES (1 Août 2007)

une premiere mise a jour de securité de l'iphone


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2007)

Franck Michael dans un iPhone... Mon dieu... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## LALLES (1 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> sur le net, on trouve toujours de tout et n'importe quoi: (d'apres pleiiins de blogs etc...image :mac4ever)
> ce sera orange, pour fin septembre
> ce sera SFR qi al'affiche dans ces catalogues "sous reserve de dispo" ^^
> pourquoi pas plusieurs opérateurs pour l'europe?
> apparemment, aux US, AT&T a l'exclusivité pour 5 ans...pourquoi pas revoir cette durée pour l'europe, tout est envisageable finalement. (?)



comme tu dis tout est encore possible puisque rien n'est "officiel" !

l'unique site pour une info de reference est ici
l'unique info de reference actuellement est celle-ci





APPLE dévoilera sa strategie pour l'europe à la derniere minute (probablement en septembre) comme à son habitude.

Tourtefois, le choix de APPLE de ne rien dire sur l'opérateur ou les pays qui accueilleront l'iphone peut laisser supposer plusieurs choses :


APPLE veut faire une declaration globale pour l'europe et continue donc les négociations avec d'autres pays de l'UE .
APPLE s'est engagé au près de AT&T de ne pas dévoiler la stratégie pour l'UE dans les x premiers mois suivant le lancement aux USA; car l'iphone pourrait être disponible "free" dans certains pays (mais evidemment plus cher et sans "the visual voice mail") et donc nuire au "switch" vers AT&T...
Beaucoup d'utilisateurs de l'iphone aux US ont eu tout le temps pour préparer le passage vers AT&T entre l'annonce de janvier de S.Jobs du choix de l'opérateur et sa disponibilité ( presque 7 mois) ....ceux qui étaient donc intéressé par l'iphone ne ce sont pas engagés vis à vis d'un autre opérateur durant ces 7 mois....

Donc, si la stratégie de APPLE avec d'éventuels partenaires au sein de l'UE était déja terminée une annonce "officielle" serait déjà parue afin de permettre à l'utilisateur européen de préparer aussi son "switch"

Je me trompe peut être mais à mon avis la stratégie avec les operateurs européens sera moins étroite qu' avec le partenaire US de APPLE et que l'iphone sera disponible  avec abonnement chez certains opérateurs qui proposeront donc un prix attrayant et avec la technologie de messagerie vocale visuelle et on trouvera l'iphone  libre  dans  les magasins APPLE  à un prix  evidemment conséquent  et sans  cette technologie...


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2007)

AT&T et Apple : une "class action" contre l'iPhone


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2007)

Le d&#233;lire!!! Une action contre une possibilit&#233; hypoth&#233;tique de pr&#233;judice 
Il n'a aucun probl&#232;me et arrive quand m&#234;me &#224; d&#233;poser une plainte.


----------



## woulf (1 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le délire!!! Une action contre une possibilité hypothétique de préjudice
> Il n'a aucun problème et arrive quand même à déposer une plainte.



Ce genre de plainte n'est déposée que pour faire un buzz, il n'y a quasiment aucune chance qu'elle passe le stade de la recevabilité. 
Mais étant donné que la plupart des sites plus ou moins spécialisés en parlent, l'objectif est atteint


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2007)

Mais vous &#234;tes en retard :affraid:

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126394


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Dailymotion sur iPhone enfin possible  

http://iphone.dailymotion.com/fr


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Août 2007)

N&N a dit:


> Dailymotion sur iPhone enfin possible
> 
> http://iphone.dailymotion.com/fr


&#231;a doit faire deux ou trois jours


----------



## LALLES (1 Août 2007)

bientôt totalement unlocké...?


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Vivement, en plus j'ai un oncle aux USA, je pourrais lui faire acheter pour moi


----------



## naas (1 Août 2007)

unlocked ou d&#233;bloqu&#233;, mais unlock&#233;...


----------



## huexley (1 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> unlocked ou débloqué, mais unlocké...



Apparement Apple a décidé de mettre un "léger" coup de tournevis 


Avec la V1.1 ils vont rajouter une super feature histoire de bien dégouter ceux qui seront obligés de rester avec un vieux firmware du fait de leur Unlock

Source : Infoworld


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

H&#233;h&#233;, bienfait pour eux  J'attendrais donc une arriv&#233;e en france


----------



## naas (2 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Apparement Apple a décidé de mettre un "léger" coup de tournevis
> 
> 
> Avec la V1.1 ils vont rajouter une super feature histoire de bien dégouter ceux qui seront obligés de rester avec un vieux firmware du fait de leur Unlock
> ...



En fait l'achat d'un iphone, c'est pas tant de savoir quand les hackeurs trouveront la solution, mais plutôt pendant combien de temps cette solution sera viable, l'avantage énorme d'apple c'est la synchronisation qui leur permet d'avoir accès au téléphone très souvent et de faire donc des correctifs, rendant inopérants les hacks.

bref la petite gueguerre missile/antimissile.


----------



## huexley (2 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> bref la petite gueguerre missile/antimissile.




J'aurai plutôt parlé de lance-pierres Vs. bombe H 

"Rhoo ta pas ca sur ton iPhone ?  Quoi tu peux pas le mettre à jour ? S'trop nul et tu as payé combien pour ça ?  "


----------



## Captain_X (2 Août 2007)

la vrai r&#233;volution de l'iphone c'est que c'est le premier mobile de cette g&#233;n&#233;ration qui fait surtout t&#233;l&#233;phone ... pour ce prix l&#224; c'est trop la honte


----------



## EricKvD (2 Août 2007)

Pas compris là... TU veux dire quoi Captain_X ?


----------



## Captain_X (2 Août 2007)

que c'est une jolie daube


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> que c'est une jolie daube


Belle argumentation 

Et?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

Le lockage est un vrai foutage de gueule. Obliger les gens qui en veulent un à changer d'opérateur, je trouve ça hallucinant.
Le proposer à tous aurait été bien plus malin et aurait permis de prendre plus facilement des parts de marché me semble-t-il. pour les pors par exemple, impossible de changer de numéro et connaissant la lenteur du transfert de numéro d'un opérateur vers un autre, cette solution  n'est même pas envisageable (plus de trois mois pour transférer un numéro Orange vers SFR cette année... Quel talent!).

Pour ma part, ou l'iPhone est utilisable sur n'importe quel opérateur, ou il restera chez le vendeur. Pas envie de refaire toute ma com papier (cartes de visites, papiers à en tête etc...) pour un téléphone qu'on change tous les ans et demi (durée de vie moyenne d'un téléphone)


----------



## niko34 (2 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> que c'est une jolie daube


 
tu pourrais développer un peu quand même  

Perso, mon besoin c'est d'avoir un bon lecteur mp3 sur mon téléphone avec suffisamment de mémoire, et de pouvoir embarquer quelques photos. De ce point de vue, l'iphone dépasse de loin ce que j'ai pu voir sur les appareils concurrents.

Donc quand tu dis que c'est une daube, ce serait bien que tu dises quelles applis tu utilises sur ton téléphone pour qu'on comprenne


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour ma part, ou l'iPhone est utilisable sur n'importe quel op&#233;rateur, ou il restera chez le vendeur. Pas envie de refaire toute ma com papier (cartes de visites, papiers &#224; en t&#234;te etc...) pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone qu'on change tous les ans et demi (dur&#233;e de vie moyenne d'un t&#233;l&#233;phone)



Pour info depuis d&#233;but juillet le transfert de num&#233;ro d'un op&#233;rateur &#224; l'autre se fait en 10 jours . Et puis les engagements de 24 mois c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas et ce n'est pas sp&#233;cifique &#224; l'iPhone. Le gouvernement souhaite d'ailleurs y mettre fin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour info depuis d&#233;but juillet le transfert de num&#233;ro d'un op&#233;rateur &#224; l'autre se fait en 10 jours .



Sur le papier, le transfert s'est toujours fait en 10 jours depuis qu'on en a la possibilit&#233;...


----------



## Captain_X (2 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Belle argumentation
> 
> Et?



relis les 139 pages précédentes .... ca devrait suffir


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> relis les 139 pages précédentes .... ca devrait suffir


Tu les a toutes &#233;crites?


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Capatain_X a dit:
			
		

> relis les 139 pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes .... ca devrait suffir


Je suis all&#233; faire un tour sur les deni&#232;res pages et voil&#224; ce que j'ai trouv&#233;. 


Pierrou a dit:


> Ptain, c'est vrai que plus &#231;a va, plus &#231;a me fait envie, moi..





leptitguillaume a dit:


> j'ai r&#234;v&#233; du iPhone :rose::love:





iBapt a dit:


> J'ai crois&#233; un iPhone aujourd'hui, ou plut&#244;t un gugus qui faisait le malin avec son iPhone &#224; la Fnac de Parly2, il causait avec le revendeur Apple, je n&#8217;ai pas os&#233; les d&#233;ranger, mais il m'a paru tout petit l'iPhone... je les ai &#233;cout&#233;s un peu, le gas ne pouvait m&#234;me pas se servir de la fonction t&#233;l&#233;phone et ne savait pas bien comment il allait pouvoir le recharger...
> malgr&#233; &#231;a, j'&#233;tais d&#233;go&#251;t&#233; de ne pas avoir un de ces iPhone





naas a dit:


> C'est tr&#232;s bien qu'il sorte, au moins l'on verra la diff&#233;rence entre windows mobile 6 et macosx :style:





iNN a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; prendre le HTC touch. Je tourne avec un P990i, et il est bugu&#233; de partout. et franchement, les SE c'est termin&#233; pour moi.
> 
> Je suis donc all&#233; dans une boutique pour l'essayer. Il est tr&#232;s aust&#232;re, tr&#232;s compliqu&#233;, et pr&#233;sente une interface que je n'aime pas du tout (sorte de carr&#233; &#224; bascule, encore un truc vol&#233; &#224; Apple  )
> 
> ...





Nicosun a dit:


> La derni&#233;re phrase de ce test resume bien mon attente !!!
> voila ce que j'attends de ce t&#233;l&#233;phone, courrier, t&#233;l&#233;phoner, musique et photos = facile, simple et plus de prise de t&#234;te, cela semble &#233;trange mais dans ce monde on l'on est plus ou moins n&#233;vros&#233; et ou l'on est toujours connect&#233; et bien la simplicit&#233; et la beaut&#233; adouci cette impression.
> ... bref si ce t&#233;l&#233;phone me permet d'avoir la m&#234;me impression je fonce





ddrmanxbxfr a dit:


> Aller hop juste pour vous donner l'eau a la bouche je donne mon avis sur le iPhone que j'ai tester au AT&T Store Dimanche dernier
> 
> Je trouve que sa reactivite avec les application est assez fluide meme impressionante.
> Le touch screen travail assez bien...
> Pour le wifi enfin ou j'etait sa fonctionnait directement sur le internet de la carte gsm





La mouette a dit:


> Yes la cr&#232;me des mobiles





chounim a dit:


> Moi je l'aime, j'en ai besoin (oui, bon ca va...) et il est beau!
> Apres, ca d&#233;pendra de l'op&#233;ratuer peut etre, et des forfaits etc...





fredintosh a dit:


> La comparaison avec le Sony Ericsson est assez cruelle.





N&N a dit:


> Je suis chaque fois impressionn&#233; par la taille de l'&#233;cran :love: :love: :love:
> Il est vrai que par rapport a ce pauvre SE, ben &#231;a fait un choc.


 Alors, je dois comprendre que toi aussi tu en veux un?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

Il va te r&#233;pondre par MMS


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il va te r&#233;pondre par MMS


J'peux pas, j'ai piscine


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Hier, j'ai re&#231;u le 1er MMS de ma vie,
et ben &#231;a m'en a touch&#233; l'une sans faire bouger l'autre. 


Franchement, je n'en ai rien &#224; fou... des MMS, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les mails.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

A chaque fois que j'ai essay&#233; d'en envoyer (environ 4 en deux ans), les gens ne les ont pas re&#231;u ou n'ont pas pu lire le contenu... :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2007)

Et bien vous &#234;tes de sacr&#233;s manches.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

Ben non, mais les formats utilisés par les téléphones sont parfois incompatibles d'un tel à l'autre...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Parce que M&#244;ssieur est accroc aux MMS qu'il veut que tout le monde s'y mette 

Alors m&#234;me qu'il n'a pas tweet&#233; depuis plus d'un mois :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

en france, le blême n'est pas tant la compatibilité entre phone mais plus entre opérateurs, voire type d'abo!!!

particularité française qui fait qu'on a souvent un métro de différence avec le reste du monde.:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en france, le blême n'est pas tant la compatibilité entre phone mais plus entre opérateurs, voire type d'abo!!!
> 
> particularité française qui fait qu'on a souvent un métro de différence avec le reste du monde.:rose:



en même temps, envoyer un mms avec un minitel, c'est pas simple... :rateau:


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en france, le blême n'est pas tant la compatibilité entre phone mais plus entre opérateurs, voire type d'abo!!!
> 
> particularité française qui fait qu'on a souvent un métro de différence avec le reste du monde.:rose:



Pas en tous cas au regard du Canada ou des US... les gens trouvent normal ici que les appels reçus sur leurs GSM soient décomptés de leur forfait... bin oui, on paie donc deux fois... l'appelant et le destinataire...
Quant aux forfaits data... le pays du blackberry a plus qu'un métro de retard, tellement c'est "dispendieux"


----------



## naas (2 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J'aurai plutôt parlé de lance-pierres Vs. bombe H
> 
> "Rhoo ta pas ca sur ton iPhone ?  Quoi tu peux pas le mettre à jour ? S'trop nul et tu as payé combien pour ça ?  "



aller hop à la mine de sel


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Pas en tous cas au regard du Canada ou des US... les gens trouvent normal ici que les appels reçus sur leurs GSM soient décomptés de leur forfait... bin oui, on paie donc deux fois... l'appelant et le destinataire...
> Quant aux forfaits data... le pays du blackberry a plus qu'un métro de retard, tellement c'est "dispendieux"



oui, c'est vrai. On avait ça du temps de l'analogique, et le pire est que même si l'appel n'aboutissait pas; c'était payant quand même. C'est pareil au Canada?


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, c'est vrai. On avait ça du temps de l'analogique, et le pire est que même si l'appel n'aboutissait pas; c'était payant quand même. C'est pareil au Canada?



A vérifier pour l'appelant, mais sans doute pas pour le destinataire... Enfin, je m'attends à tout


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

sinon, il y  une autre solution.

tu prends 2 iPhone que tu vides (si, si comme le poisson), tu fais un noeud à un fil et tu le passes dans le iPhone. tu tends la ficelle vers le 2° et tu fais pareil. Là tu as un superbe bidule avec lequel tu pourras causer dedans et même que l'autre il t'entendra. Pour les sms et mms, c'est simple; il suffit que l'emetteur lève le bras et que le récepteur le baisse. Le SMS ou MMS que tu auras accroché descendra immanquablement vers le destinataire.

désolé, promis je le ferais plus.


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> sinon, il y  une autre solution.
> 
> tu prends 2 iPhone que tu vides (si, si comme le poisson), tu fais un noeud à un fil et tu le passes dans le iPhone. tu tends la ficelle vers le 2° et tu fais pareil. Là tu as un superbe bidule avec lequel tu pourras causer dedans et même que l'autre il t'entendra. Pour les sms et mms, c'est simple; il suffit que l'emetteur lève le bras et que le récepteur le baisse. Le SMS ou MMS que tu auras accroché descendra immanquablement vers le destinataire.
> 
> désolé, promis je le ferais plus.



Bah je demande pas mieux, Msieur, mais le problème c'est qu'il va me falloir une sacrée longue canne à pêche pour aller pêcher les iphones aux US, parce qu'au Canada pour l'instant, non seulement on ne sait pas quel sera l'opérateur (vraisemblablement Rogers, ceci dit), ni surtout quand il va se pointer ici... Ca risque fort bien d'être après l'Europe.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Bah je demande pas mieux, Msieur, mais le probl&#232;me c'est qu'il va me falloir une sacr&#233;e longue canne &#224; p&#234;che pour aller p&#234;cher les iphones aux US, parce qu'au Canada pour l'instant, non seulement on ne sait pas quel sera l'op&#233;rateur (vraisemblablement Rogers, ceci dit), ni surtout quand il va se pointer ici... Ca risque fort bien d'&#234;tre apr&#232;s l'Europe.



si t'avais pas bouch&#233; le St Laurent ce matin, t'aurais pu le p&#234;cher. c'est ballot.


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2007)

outil de réparation pour iPhone officiel Apple 

Fils spirituel de Mac Gyver notre ami Jobs ? :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> outil de réparation pour iPhone officiel Apple
> 
> Fils spirituel de Mac Gyver notre ami Jobs ? :love:



fake


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> fake



Tu veux voir l outil de démontage officiel que Apple nous fournit pour démonter les iMacs ? 
Une carte de crédit vierge en plastoc tout naze vendu 8 euros pour les techniciens Alors le trombonne m'étonnerais pas tellement


----------



## naas (3 Août 2007)

et la spatule pour le mac mini


----------



## guiguilap (3 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Tu veux voir l outil de démontage officiel que Apple nous fournit pour démonter les iMacs ?
> Une carte de crédit vierge en plastoc tout naze vendu 8 euros pour les techniciens Alors le trombonne m'étonnerais pas tellement



Ca vaut mieux que de casser sa carte Visa Premier :rateau:


----------



## huexley (3 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca vaut mieux que de casser sa carte Visa Premier :rateau:



En fait le mieux c'est la carte Ikea Familly gratuite et assez solide ^


----------



## huexley (4 Août 2007)

Premi&#232;re application native pour iPhone (et pas web2.0) et elle nous est pr&#233;sent&#233; par les labs de Google

par ici&#8230;


----------



## two (4 Août 2007)

Apr&#232;s l'iPhone le google phone ...


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Première application native pour iPhone (et pas web2.0) et elle nous est présenté par les labs de Google
> 
> par ici


C'est hébergé sur Google Code, mais ça n'est pas fait par Google (donc pas de Google Labs) 
En tout cas ça à l'air très prometteur :love:



two a dit:


> Après l'iPhone le google phone ...


Ça c'est du pipo... même pas un fake tant c'est mal fait...


----------



## Louis XIV (6 Août 2007)

iPhone craqu&#233; pour l'Europe ?


----------



## exzi-by (7 Août 2007)

ou&#233; mais marche pas pour sfr et ornage en france !!!


----------



## chounim (13 Août 2007)

Et bien, ca y est, il est deja copié...




c'est un Meizu M8 (??)...

sinon, cet iPhone rencontre pas mal de problemes ence omoment, entre les pixels qui répondent plus, et les hacks...apple va devoir brider encore plus fort la chose ou lachez du mou et laisser les programmeurs programmer?
Y'a aussi un éventuel partenariat avec nintendo qui se laisse entendre...ca fait un moment, mais on en reparlerai...


----------



## Alfoo (13 Août 2007)

Salut &#224; tous !
Je suis actuellement &#224; Miami et j'ai fais un saut hier &#224; l'Apple Store de l'Aventura Mall.

J'ai pu bien evidemment palper le iPhone.
Je vous dis franchement, je ne m'attendais pas &#224; quelquechose de si extraordinaire. Ce produit est r&#233;volutionnaire.
La qualit&#233; et la r&#233;solution de l'&#233;cran est parfaite, l'intuitivit&#233; du Multitouch magnifique, le clavier tactile tres simple d'utilisation, je n'ai fais que peu d'erreurs, n&#233;anmoins mieux vaut ecrire en anglais pour une saisie parfaite.
Pour finir la taille de ce bijou est plus petite que ce &#224; quoi je m'attendais.

J'avais tellement envie de l'acheter, vivment sa sortie chez nous.


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2007)

C'est Orange qui risque de distribuer l'Iphone, dixit macbidouille!


----------



## LALLES (15 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est Orange qui risque de distribuer l'Iphone, dixit macbidouille!





> Selon les informations de nos confrères de Relaxnews, l'iPhone serait lancé en France avec l'opérateur Orange, dans la foulée du salon Apple Expo, qui se tiendra à Paris du 25 au 29 septembre 2007. Cela confirme les toutes dernières rumeurs. Contacté par LCI.fr, Orange ne confirme pas l'information mais refuse de la démentir.



info ici

On apprend rien....et on ne confirme rien... bref, une vieille rumeur qui revient histoire de ne pas oublier l'iphone


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2007)

http://www.macandphoto.com/2007/08/est-ce-une-blag.html


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Août 2007)

David Pogue a re&#231;u aussi une facture &#233;norme (tant par le nombre de page, que par "services" factur&#233;s  )


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2007)

Ca sent bon pour Orange voir par ici!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2007)

Adieu for&#234;t amazonnienne


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Août 2007)

Dans un journal de Province ce jour


----------



## naas (15 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca sent bon pour Orange voir par ici!


le texte dit; les &#233;quipes commerciales se sont pr&#233;par&#233;es au cas ou ils auraient l'exclusivit&#233;
c'est donc de la rumeur sur une &#233;ventuelle pr&#233;paration, rien de plus



supermoquette a dit:


> Adieu for&#234;t amazonnienne


pas si s&#251;r
http://www.lepapier.fr/bois_papier.htm
http://bbf.enssib.fr/sdx/BBF/fronto...ssier/dossier&statutMaitre=non&statutFils=non
enfin oui mais pas pour &#231;a


----------



## remir (16 Août 2007)

Voici le Iphone Dispo pour environ 550 Euro a Hong kong   ICI

Source: Journal du Geek

A+


----------



## manustyle (16 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> http://www.macandphoto.com/2007/08/est-ce-une-blag.html



Zon't fait expres que &#231;a tombe sur une blonde ? 

Mignonne quand m&#234;me   :love:

nop c pas celle de mon avatar


----------



## ederntal (16 Août 2007)

Reste a savoir le prix en prenant un nouvel abonnement, le prix en renouvellement et le prix des forfait "data" qui vont avec...


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

Forbes annonce que l'iphone en france est chez orange citant un article du figaro qui cite une personne de macscoop.com
ou comment r&#233;pandre la rumeur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Forbes annonce que l'iphone en france est chez orange citant un article du figaro qui cite une personne de macscoop.com
> ou comment répandre la rumeur


Rumeur reprise sur France Inter ce matin.

Intox ?


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

macscoop tu en as entendu parler avant toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> macscoop tu en as entendu parler avant toi ?


Non, jamais.

Si &#231;a se trouve, tu vas sur macscoop et l'info c'est : "Il y a un type sur MacG&#233; qui dit que ce sera Orange"...

T'fa&#231;ons, m'en fous, je n'en ach&#232;terais pas.

Ou pas tout de suite.

Enfin, on verra.


----------



## naas (16 Août 2007)

moala c'est &#231;a, tu as trouv&#233;


----------



## gto55 (16 Août 2007)

l'écran de l'iphone, pourri au bout de 6 mois ?

Just when you thought that the iPhone's screen issues were just an isolated incident, it turns out that the dead strip problem might become more widespread. According to Nomura International analyst Richard Windsor, *the Finnish firm where Apple got its screen reported that constant use would wear down the technology. In about 3-6 months, the screen could lose its sensitivity to touch.* This implies that the iPhones available in the US could start showing similar problems with time. Due to large-scale productions of very advanced technology like multi-touch, it's no wonder hardware issues like the dead strip start coming up.

pmptoday


:mouais::affraid::affraid::affraid::afraid:


----------



## EricKvD (16 Août 2007)

Bon...ben là, ça ne donne plus vraiment envie d'avoir un iphone... Donc, je laisse ma place à qui voudra...

De toute façon j'ai un Nokia N95 en commande. Je vais vous laisser essuyer les plâtres, je prendrai un iphone d'ici 2 ou 3 ans, après les défauts de jeunesse 

(Oui, je sais, c'est lâche...)


----------



## romain31000 (16 Août 2007)

en meme temps ca fait 2 mois que l'iphone est sorti alors comment pourrait-on savoir que d'ici 6 mois l'&#233;cran sera hs?
et puis si je ne m'abuse, ce commentaire viens d'un analyste qui aurait eu ce commentaire de la firme aupr&#232;s de laquelle apple se fournit!
A mon avis Apple a du se renseigner sur le technologie utilis&#233; pour l'&#233;cran et ne se serait pas permis de vendre un produit 600&#8364; s'il est hs dans 6 mois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> Forbes annonce que l'iphone en france est chez orange citant un article du figaro qui cite une personne de macscoop.com
> ou comment répandre la rumeur



Ca fait un mois que je vous le dis...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Août 2007)

gto55 a dit:


> l'&#233;cran de l'iphone, pourri au bout de 6 mois ?
> 
> Just when you thought that the iPhone's screen issues were just an isolated incident, it turns out that the &#8220;dead strip&#8221; problem might become more widespread. According to Nomura International analyst Richard Windsor, *the Finnish firm where Apple got its screen reported that constant use would wear down the technology. In about 3-6 months, the screen could lose its sensitivity to touch.* This implies that the iPhones available in the US could start showing similar problems with time. Due to large-scale productions of very advanced technology like multi-touch, it's no wonder hardware issues like the dead strip start coming up.
> 
> ...


&#199;a c'est parceque les gens t&#233;l&#233;phonent en mangeant, et Apple n'a pas pr&#233;vu qu'on pouvait mettre les petits plats dans l'&#233;cran&#8230;

Euh&#8230; sortie&#8230; par l&#224; -> [] &#8230; oui c'est bon j'y vais&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Adieu for&#234;t amazonnienne


 
Oui, mais tous ces arbres qui pullulent de serpents et insectes tous plus venimeux les uns que les autres!!!!! Il &#233;tait temps que quelqu'un s'ocuupe s&#233;rieusement du probl&#232;me!  

Merci Apple!

Et puis &#231;a fera de la place pour planter des betteraves et produire de l'ethanol pour mettre dans nos 4x4 

Attend-moi DosJones, ne ferme pas la porte, j'arrive!!!!


----------



## tweek (16 Août 2007)

gto55 a dit:


> l'écran de l'iphone, pourri au bout de 6 mois ?
> 
> Just when you thought that the iPhone's screen issues were just an isolated incident, it turns out that the dead strip problem might become more widespread. According to Nomura International analyst Richard Windsor, *the Finnish firm where Apple got its screen reported that constant use would wear down the technology. In about 3-6 months, the screen could lose its sensitivity to touch.* This implies that the iPhones available in the US could start showing similar problems with time. Due to large-scale productions of very advanced technology like multi-touch, it's no wonder hardware issues like the dead strip start coming up.
> 
> ...



Comme les machines automatiques tactiles pour les Billets TGV.. Obligé de défoncer ses doigts pour la sélection


----------



## Poutchi (16 Août 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> en meme temps ca fait 2 mois que l'iphone est sorti alors comment pourrait-on savoir que d'ici 6 mois l'écran sera hs?
> et puis si je ne m'abuse, ce commentaire viens d'un analyste qui aurait eu ce commentaire de la firme auprès de laquelle apple se fournit!
> A mon avis Apple a du se renseigner sur le technologie utilisé pour l'écran et ne se serait pas permis de vendre un produit 600 s'il est hs dans 6 mois...



Ce serait surtout très con de leur part puisqu'après 6 mois l'appareil est encore sous garantie..imaginez le nombre d'iPhone qu'ils auraient à remplacer


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> David Pogue a reçu aussi une facture énorme (tant par le nombre de page, que par "services" facturés  )



La suite de l'affaire. La miss dit tout.


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> La suite de l'affaire. La miss dit tout.


 
En tous cas, c'est plutôt rassurant pour la tenue de l'écran tactile! Si au bout de 30000 SMS l'écran est toujours opérationnel, pour un utilisateur "normal", on peut penser qu'il fera 10 ans sans problème :rateau:


----------



## tweek (18 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est plutôt rassurant pour la tenue de l'écran tactile! Si au bout de 30000 SMS l'écran est toujours opérationnel, pour un utilisateur "normal", on peut penser qu'il fera 10 ans sans problème :rateau:



Tout le monde n'est pas du même avis


----------



## Poutchi (18 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Tout le monde n'est pas du même avis



jamais vu une critique si peu objective


----------



## tweek (18 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> jamais vu une critique si peu objective



:mouais:  :sleep: 



Même si t'es un fanboï de l'iPhone, (moi aussi), jusqu'à présent il a plus d'arguments constructifs comparés aux tiens.   


Eat poop, douchebag.


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2007)

Disons que c'est un peu aux raz des pâquerettes comme argumentation sur cette page du site.
Bien entendu si on compare les données constructeurs brutes on peu essayé oser comparer un E70 à un iPhone, mais ça s'arrête là... 
Au moins l'auteur du site à s'est bien amusé, et à craché son venin ... De toute façon plus personne ne va voir des sites pro iPhone, il y a comme une surdose en ce moment .. tout le monde en veut et en parle


----------



## Poutchi (18 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> :mouais:  :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah je ne vais pas m'amuser &#224; d&#233;monter ses arguments un par un sur ce forum =) d'abord parce qu'il n'est pas ici et donc ne pourrais m&#234;me pas me lire, et puis aussi parce que ca me prendrai du temps 

Alors disons plut&#244;t que les ventes parleront d'elles-m&#234;me


----------



## CERDAN (18 Août 2007)

Bon, je suis keblo, mon grand père m'a offert un k600i pour mon aniverssaire :rose: :mouais: :hein:


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2007)

Oh la tuile


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2007)

> Le téléphone du 21ème siècle



dixit un client lorsqu'il a vu l'iPhone pour la première fois en action


----------



## khw.olivier (18 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui, mais tous ces arbres qui pullulent de serpents et insectes tous plus venimeux les uns que les autres!!!!! Il était temps que quelqu'un s'ocuupe sérieusement du problème!
> 
> Merci Apple!
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas en quoi Apple est responsable de la destruction de nos forets?? c est AT&T qui facture les couts telephonique et non Apple!!!!!!

t'inquiete pas, il y a aujourd hui assez de champ pour produire de l'ethanol, cest juste qu ils n ont pas trouve les bonnes taxes pour devellopper ce produit

A plus


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2007)

iPhone sur le refurb US


----------



## niko34 (21 Août 2007)

J'ai enfin pu faire joujou avec un iphone  

Voil&#224; mes impressions, m&#234;me si c'est pas un gros scoop apr&#232;s tous les tests qu'on a pu lire.

Je l'imaginais plus gros, vu la taille de l'&#233;cran. Il est plut&#244;t compact et tient parfaitement dans la main. Il p&#232;se son poids. Je m'attendais &#224; un peu plus l&#233;ger. Pour une poche de jean, ok, mais pour les poches de chemise, mieux vaut oublier.

L'&#233;cran est vraiment ce que j'ai vu de mieux sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone. Il y a bien s&#251;r des traces de doigts mais il est tellement lumineux et contrast&#233; qu'on ne remarque pas les traces &#224; l'usage.

L'interface est un vrai r&#233;gal. Je m'attendais &#224; devoir appuyer assez fort sur l'&#233;cran mais rien de tel. Une pression normale suffit. Je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'appuyer plusieurs fois pour d&#233;clencher une fonction m&#234;me sur des boutons qui &#233;tait "petits".

Le clavier marche tr&#232;s bien... Peut-&#234;tre que j'ai pas de gros doigts. J'ai fait des prises de notes, des saisies dans google maps ... et je n'ai commis pratiquement aucune faute de frappe.

Ca confirme ce que je pensais. Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; attendre .........


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]tvJ1RGlxe8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EricKvD (22 Août 2007)

iPhone: les dés sont jetés ?


----------



## LALLES (22 Août 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> iPhone: les dés sont jetés ?


 
mauvaise nouvelle pour la Belgique... j'espere que S.Jobs activera la distribution de son jouet pour le reste de l'Europe ; histoire de nous faire un beau cadeau pour les fêtes...


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> iPhone: les dés sont jetés ?



Moi je crois surtout qu'Apple devrait sortir tout de suite une autre version pour l'Europe avec la 3G. Même si l'utilisation de la bestiole est excellent, le fait de surfer en GPRS comme avec un ancien modem 56k est une sacrée limitation. Pour l'instant la concurrence ne semble pas sortir de produits tactiles, mais un téléphone comme les SE K770i ou K850i me semblent bien plus intéressants. Ils ont aussi des navigateurs Web mais avec la 3G. Et la mémoire est extensible alors que sur l'iPhone c'est bridé une fois pour toute ... 
Sans compter que coté photo chez sony, c'est excellent même sur un vieux K750i, et qu'en plus les nouveaux modèles proposent du 3.2 ou 5 mégapixels !

L'iPhone est donc un produit contrasté, fort sur certains point et très en retard sur d'autres. Et je pense qu'a cause de ça, le prix est trop élevé ...

Comme on est la pour donner son opinion, je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre la révision 2 de l'iPhone, doté de la 3G.


----------



## Gwen (22 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Moi je crois surtout qu'Apple devrait sortir tout de suite une autre version pour l'Europe avec la 3G.



Moi, je suis bien content que ce produit n'ai pas de 3G au contraire. Il a du coup une autonomie plus importante et surtout la 3G n'est a mes yeux qu'un argument marketing qui n'apporte pas un gain de vitesse suffisant par rapport au contrainte qu'elle impose.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je suis bien content que ce produit n'ai pas de 3G au contraire. Il a du coup une autonomie plus importante et surtout la 3G n'est a mes yeux qu'un argument marketing qui n'apporte pas un gain de vitesse suffisant par rapport au contrainte qu'elle impose.



+100
La 3G consomme trop.

Ton discours melaure, me fait penser aux anciens détracteurs de l'iPod.


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je suis bien content que ce produit n'ai pas de 3G au contraire. Il a du coup une autonomie plus importante et surtout la 3G n'est a mes yeux qu'un argument marketing qui n'apporte pas un gain de vitesse suffisant par rapport au contrainte qu'elle impose.



C'est à se demander si vous avez déjà surfer avec un navigateur Web en GPRS ... C'est d'une lenteur abominable !



Khyu a dit:


> +100
> La 3G consomme trop.
> 
> Ton discours melaure, me fait penser aux anciens détracteurs de l'iPod.



Pas du tout car la, le marché existe depuis longtemps et Apple arrive en terres conquises. Et le point que je soulève avant tout c'est que surfer en GPRS, c'est pousser les gens à l'énervement quand ils vont voir à quel point c'est poussif. J'ai surfé en GPRS avec mon PowerBook pendant 4 mois, ça dépannait, mais il faut avoir rien à faire de sa journée 

Après pour le reste, mon opinion est claire : si tous les problèmes liés à l'OS et au matos sont dues aux ressources affectées à l'iPhone, j'aurais largement préféré qu'il n'existe pas. Dans le monde Apple, rien n'est plus important que Mac OS X et les Macs. Ce n'est pas l'iPhone qui va nous sortir de l'hégemonie Windows ...

Pour conclure, je ne dis pas que l'iPhone ne marchera pas, mais que ce modèle là (la révision 1) ne peut qu'être un truc de geek (même public que le premier iPod en fait) et pas un outil productif faute de capacité GSM potable ... 

Réfléchissez un peu, que diriez-vous si le dernier iMac était livré avec du Wifi B et un port Ethernet en 10 Mb/s ? Il aurait de bons composants dans les autres domaines et la partie réseau serait baclé ? Tous le monde hurlerait ! Ben là c'est pareil


----------



## ricchy (22 Août 2007)

Juste que l'Iphone utilise Edge & Wi-Fi et non pas le GPRS 
L'avantage du Edge, c'est qu'il est dispo à 99.8% de la population en Suisse (Swisscom) et l'Umts à 90% de la population.
*Débits* > 
Gprs > 53.6 KBit/s
Edge > 256 KBit/s
Umts > 384 KBit/s
Wi-Fi > Jusqu'à 2 Mbit/s


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2007)

ricchy a dit:


> Juste que l'Iphone utilise Edge & Wi-Fi et non pas le GPRS
> L'avantage du Edge, c'est qu'il est dispo à 99.8% de la population en Suisse (Swisscom) et l'Umts à 90% de la population.
> *Débits* >
> Gprs > 53.6 KBit/s
> ...



Mais je suis en France, et l'opérateur sera Orange, ça veut dire pas de Edge. Donc GPRS obligatoire !!!

Ensuite pour le Wifi, laisse-moi rire très très fort. Si 0,000001% du territoire est couvert par des hot spot ce sera déjà un miracle !!!

Les seules bandes hertziennes réellement utilisables en France avec Orange sont celles du GSM, et donc GPRS ou UMTS(3G).

Ce qui compte avec un produit c'est de POUVOIR l'utiliser, pas de crâner avec des utilisations supposées. Et en France, l'iPhone ce n'est que du bas débit !

On verra qui l'aura en Suisse, mais si ce n'est pas Swisscom, tu pourras sortir ton mouchoir.

Ah oui les débits que tu donnes c'est le maxi théorique, mais en pratique on en est loin. C'est bien pour ça que je désespère avec le GPRS ... en réel c'est plutôt 25/30 Kb/s


----------



## LALLES (22 Août 2007)

> *L'iPhone en France : serons nous uniques pour sa commercialisation ?*
> 
> Par Laurent    le mardi 21 août 2007, 22:20        - Actualité et avis iPhone
> 
> ...



cela pourrait être une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui ne veulent pas d'Orange comme opérateur ou les Belges qui ne veulent pas attendre...


----------



## ricchy (22 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais je suis en France, et l'opérateur sera Orange, ça veut dire pas de Edge. Donc GPRS obligatoire !!!



Je compatis, effectivement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la Suisse ont verra bien, (Swisscom Swisscom) 
Pour l'instant mon Tréo 650 me va, il tient la forme. :love:
Iphone, faudra voir les prix pratiqué aussi. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais je suis en France, et l'opérateur sera Orange, ça veut dire pas de Edge. Donc GPRS obligatoire !!!
> 
> Ensuite pour le Wifi, laisse-moi rire très très fort. Si 0,000001% du territoire est couvert par des hot spot ce sera déjà un miracle !!!
> 
> Les seules bandes hertziennes réellement utilisables en France avec Orange sont celles du GSM, et donc GPRS ou UMTS(3G).



Pas tout à fait d'accord.
J'habite en banlieue parisienne (45km), et je capte le réseau EDGE Orange.
En ce qui concerne le wifi, en te baladant dans Paris ou d'autres grandes villes françaises ou Européenne, tu serais étonné de voir le nombre de HotSpot gratos.



melaure a dit:


> Ce qui compte avec un produit c'est de POUVOIR l'utiliser, pas de crâner avec des utilisations supposées. Et en France, l'iPhone ce n'est que du bas débit !



Sur le principe je suis d'accord.
Mais je préfère pouvoir relever mes mails et voir deux trois news avec un peu de lenteur mais de l'autonomie que faire la même chose en 2 sec et voir la batterie à plat au bout de 4h. 
Si en plus tu utilises le iPhone comme lecteur audio, il tiendrai pas la journée.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Mais je suis en France, et l'opérateur sera Orange, ça veut dire pas de Edge. Donc GPRS obligatoire !!!




Faudrait se renseigner un peu avant d'affirmer quelque chose... Orange possède un réseau EDGE depuis 2005


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Faudrait se renseigner un peu avant d'affirmer quelque chose... Orange possède un réseau EDGE depuis 2005



Et pourquoi ils ne communique pas dessus dans ce cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et pourquoi ils ne communique pas dessus dans ce cas ?



Lorsque tu vas sur leur site internet, tu peux voir la majorité de leurs téléphones estampillés "EDGE".
Et dans leurs magasins, des brochures l'indiquent.

Pour ce qui est de la couverture, je le capte quasiment partout, même en province (campagne Normande). Le débit est déjà plus intéressant que le gprs.
Pour avoir surfé sur ce réseau, je peux t'assurer que c'est honnête par rapport à la 3G avec une carte pcmcia orange.
Ce n'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais pour consulter ses mails, aller voir des news et consulter des forums ou google maps, ça suffit. 

Quand je vois l'autonomie d'un mobile 3G, ça me fait rire. En utilisation appel, surf, sms, consultation boite mail: il tient une grosse journée. Si en plus tu branches un kit main libre bluetooth, il fini sur les rotules.
Franchement, la 3G c'est une blague à l'heure actuelle. Ils produisent des "puces" bien trop gourmandes en énergie pour un débit pas si énorme.
Pour un utilisateur lambda, ça sert à voir la tronche d'un pélos à l'autre bout du fil, super! Tu peux même montrer à ta femme quelle boîte de petits pois tu vas pêcher au carrouf! 
Pour le coup, je trouve ça d'une inutilité...  

Si vraiment tu as besoin de débit, tu trouves une borne wifi (il y en a de plus en plus), tu actives le wifi et là, tu auras une bonne raison d'user ta batterie: un débit plus conséquent que la 3G.

Tu crois pas?


----------



## ricchy (23 Août 2007)

Chaque jour, Orange continue de déployer son réseau EDGE, offrant ainsi le plus large réseau haut débit mobile de France. Source > 

*mobile.orange.fr*


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Si vraiment tu as besoin de débit, tu trouves une borne wifi (il y en a de plus en plus), tu actives le wifi et là, tu auras une bonne raison d'user ta batterie: un débit plus conséquent que la 3G.
> 
> Tu crois pas?



En grande ville certes, mais quand je vais dans le Jura, trouver un spot wifi ...    

Mais si Orange a vraiment couvert en Edge, ça doit marcher même la bas.


----------



## huexley (23 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> En grande ville certes, mais quand je vais dans le Jura, trouver un spot wifi ...
> 
> Mais si Orange a vraiment couvert en Edge, ça doit marcher même la bas.



Un peu dans le même bateau que Melaure, j'ai du chercher pour savoir que Orange proposait le Edge :rose: Faut dire qu'avec le foin qu'ils nous ont fait avec la 3G l'info était passée a la trappe. J'avoue que mon intérêt pour le iPhone est plus que relancé :love: Reste à savoir si je pourrais mettre mon abonnement Swisscom quand je suis au taf dessus (via hack ou autre)


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

Mais vous croyez que les lois Francaises vont obliger Apple &#224; vendre son mobile nu ?


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Mais vous croyez que les lois Francaises vont obliger Apple à vendre son mobile nu ?



Oui, Apple sera obligé de le vendre sans aucune touche  

ah ces directives


----------



## woulf (23 Août 2007)

Mais s'il est vendu nu, sa vente sera interdite aux mineurs, forc&#233;ment.

Edit: c'est Pascal77 qui m'a forc&#233; &#224; &#233;crire un de ses calembours miteux


----------



## naas (23 Août 2007)

Ce qui me g&#234;ne c'est pas tant l'achat mais l'abonnement.
si le hack fonctionne alors le plan est d'acheter un iphone fran&#231;ais et l'utiliser avec des cartes sim prepay&#233;s du pays europ&#233;en ou je suis, du coup, arrivoir le roaming


----------



## LALLES (23 Août 2007)

> Orange discute avec Apple
> Posté Jeudi à 14:24 par Christophe Laporte
> 
> Dans un *entretien* donné à Paris Match, Louis-Pierre Wenes, le directeur exécutif dOrange en France, déclare que rien nest signé. Il affirme que des discussions sont en cours aux États-Unis entre les deux groupes, des discussions initiées lannée dernière. Pour lui, aucune annonce ne sera faite avant plusieurs semaines. Il rajoute quil ne faut pas sattendre à voir iPhone en vente en Europe avant le quatrième trimestre. La mise au point technique, notamment tout ce qui touche à lactivation, devrait durer plusieurs mois selon lui. Rappelons quen début de semaine, le Financial Times *affirmait* quApple avait décidé de travailler en France avec Orange, en Allemagne avec T-Mobile et en Angleterre avec O2. À suivre


 
une rumeur de plus.....mais qui confirme l'annonce de départ de S.Jobs


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

Ca fait la Une des Echos aujourd'hui..... Orange en France, T-mobile en Allemagne et O2 en Grande Bretagne (avec en encart la news concernant le hack de deSIMlockage)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

En parlant d'une possible sortie en France au 4eme trismestre 2007, c'est un peu juste pour l'Apple Expo non?


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> mais qui confirme l'annonce de départ de S.Jobs



???????????


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

C'est quoi cette histoire :mouais: ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> En parlant d'une possible sortie en France au 4eme trismestre 2007, c'est un peu juste pour l'Apple Expo non?


 

L'AppleExpo se termine le 29 septembre et le 4ème trimestre commence le 1er octobre soit 24heures plus tard...


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> ???????????


 
"... qui confirme l'annonce de d&#233;part de S. Jobs"

je ne pense pas qu'il faut comprendre que Steve Jobs va partir.... mais que son annonce *faite au d&#233;part* "d"une commmercialisation en France Allemagne et Grande Bretagne avant fin 2007" est av&#233;r&#233;e


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> une rumeur de plus.....mais qui confirme l'annonce de départ de S.Jobs



une connerie de plus, une..  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2007)

Dommage&#8230; au lieu de vendre des ordinateur il aurait pu en partant changer le monde en vendant des boissons sucr&#233;es


----------



## Staby (23 Août 2007)

Bon bah avec l'annonce d'Orange, On revient vite a la Raison. On aurait pu y penser plus tot on se disait tous "Super il est prevu pour fin septembre, mais n'oublions pas dans quel Pays on habite . Il n'y a aucun probleme avec personne, Apple est hyper fluide, ils ont des dates qui correspondent a leur politique economique. Puis arrive Orange, la France, qui fait tout foirer, toujours en longueur et en incompetence. On aurait pu y penser plus tot on se disait tous


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

Ce n'est que RUMEUR ! La loi oblige de toute facon a vendre les t&#233;l&#233;phones nus


----------



## Staby (23 Août 2007)

Certes mais tout ca reporte Encore la sortie de l'iPhone. Avec Sfr il n'y aurait pas eu ce genre de probleme


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dommage au lieu de vendre des ordinateur il aurait pu en partant changer le monde en vendant des boissons sucrées


 
joli clin d'oeil culturel Applesque.... (doit-on dire Commandesque?)


----------



## guiguilap (23 Août 2007)

Staby a dit:


> Certes mais tout ca reporte Encore la sortie de l'iPhone. Avec Sfr il n'y aurait pas eu ce genre de probleme



Oui, si seulement SFR pouvait l'avoir... Moi qui suis engagé chez eux jusqu'en decembre 2008


----------



## fredintosh (23 Août 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> une rumeur de plus.....mais qui confirme l'annonce de départ de S.Jobs





melaure a dit:


> ???????????





guiguilap a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire :mouais: ?





tweek a dit:


> une connerie de plus, une..  :sleep:





supermoquette a dit:


> Dommage au lieu de vendre des ordinateur il aurait pu en partant changer le monde en vendant des boissons sucrées



Ou comment faire naître une rumeur involontairement avec une simple approximation de syntaxe.  
J'adooore !


----------



## LALLES (23 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ou comment faire naître une rumeur involontairement avec une simple approximation de syntaxe.
> J'adooore !




ok je précise donc que je parlais de la premiere annonce concernant l'iphone faite par S.jobs ....

il précisait lors de cette "keynote" que l'iphone serait disponible en Europe :


----------



## Exxon (23 Août 2007)

Staby a dit:


> Bon bah avec l'annonce d'Orange, On revient vite a la Raison. On aurait pu y penser plus tot on se disait tous "Super il est prevu pour fin septembre, mais n'oublions pas dans quel Pays on habite . Il n'y a aucun probleme avec personne, Apple est hyper fluide, ils ont des dates qui correspondent a leur politique economique. Puis arrive Orange, la France, qui fait tout foirer, toujours en longueur et en incompetence. On aurait pu y penser plus tot on se disait tous



Et je travaille chez Orange  
Mais pour le coup je ne donnerai aucun commentaire


----------



## Exxon (23 Août 2007)

Quoi qu'il en soit je suis moi meme engag&#233; chez SFR mais bien d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; changer si c'est Orange qui commercialise l'iphone. En attendant il faut attendre l'offre commerciale. Est ce que Orange va proposer un package abo + telephone ou vendu sans abo ou encore la mac way... 
A voir si la 3G pourra etre impl&#233;ment&#233; sur le joujou, le MMS, la fonction GPS bref plein de petites options qui font qu'aujourd hui l'iphone tel qu'il nous est pr&#233;sent&#233; n'est vraiment pas int&#233;ressant par rapport a la concurrence (Nokia N95 ou mm le bon vieux blackberry :rose: ).

Bref j'attends avec impatience...


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit je suis moi meme engagé chez SFR



...mais tu bosses chez Orange..


----------



## Exxon (23 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ...mais tu bosses chez Orange..



Je suis simple prestataire...Un mercenaire de l'OPEN :love:


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

Something good about AT&T ?


----------



## cedriclekine (23 Août 2007)

j'imagine que l'on a aucune nouvelles de ce que le ou les (et oui je persiste à croire qu'il n'y aura pas d'exclusivité pour l'iphone en france) opérateurs proposeront comme forfait
j'imagine qu'il y aurait les forfaits grand public et pourquoi des forfaits comme il en existe aujourd'hui pour les professionels (mais boosté atomiquement pour la chose)


----------



## Exxon (23 Août 2007)

cedriclekine a dit:


> j'imagine que l'on a aucune nouvelles de ce que le ou les (et oui je persiste à croire qu'il n'y aura pas d'exclusivité pour l'iphone en france) opérateurs proposeront comme forfait
> j'imagine qu'il y aurait les forfaits grand public et pourquoi des forfaits comme il en existe aujourd'hui pour les professionels (mais boosté atomiquement pour la chose)



Pas d'info à part une date dans le flue aprés l'apple expo donc fin septembre :rose:


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2007)

Déblocage hardware de l'iPhone 

Pas pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Déblocage hardware de l'iPhone
> 
> Pas pour moi



Lêve tôt ou insomniaque?  

Ce genre de bidouille, bouof. :mouais: 
Toucher aux composants de cette façon, ça craint.


----------



## Exxon (24 Août 2007)

Apparement d'aprés les bruits de couloir, Orange aurait démenti.
Stratégie commerciale pour faire croire que Non mais finalement OUI et BAMM une belle pub ou l'herbe serait plus verte chez Vodafone?

Au final c'est toujours le consomateur qui est en suspens. Et je pense avoir eu ma dose entre l'Imac alu, leopard, l'iphone et l'ipod


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> A voir si la 3G pourra etre implémenté sur le joujou,



Faut pas rêver, la 3G ne sera pas implanté sur le iPhone avant très longtemps, voir jamais.



Exxon a dit:


> le MMS, la fonction GPS bref plein de petites options qui font qu'aujourd hui l'iphone tel qu'il nous est présenté n'est vraiment pas intéressant par rapport a la concurrence (Nokia N95 ou mm le bon vieux blackberry :rose: ).



AH? chacun ses priorités, mais ces téléphones que tu cites sont peut être pleins de gadgets mais moi, j'attend un téléphone qui marche, soit simple et jolie. Les Nokia, Blackberry et autre ne sont que des gadgets chinois bas de gamme a coté de l'iPhone pour moi et ne possède pas le quart des fonctions intéressantes du iPhone, ils sont a la ramasse.


----------



## EricKvD (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Les Nokia, Blackberry et autre ne sont que des gadgets chinois bas de gamme a coté de l'iPhone pour moi et ne possède pas le quart des fonctions intéressantes du iPhone, ils sont a la ramasse.



(Je ne veux pas faire de guerre, soyons clair directement !)

Heu.. là, je crois que tu t'avances un peu Gwen 

J'ai décidé de switcher vers un N95 car j'y trouvais tout ce qui m'intéressait sur l'iPhone et plus même. Il a aussi ses problèmes, mais son gros avantage est qu'il est dispo partout à la vente, qu'il n'est pas lié à un opérateur particulier.

La plupart des fonctions intéressantes que je ne retrouve pas sur le N95 sont des fonctionnalités qui sont liées à l'infrastructure qu'Apple va mettre en place avec l'aide des opérateurs: par exemple, la consultation des messages vocaux de manière non linéaire.

La seule chose que je regretterai, c'est l'absence d'un clavier complet...

Amicalement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2007)

J'avoue quand m&#234;me ne pas bien comprendre la d&#233;marche. Pourquoi se limiter &#224; un seul op&#233;rateur quand on peut le distribuer &#224; tous? Car il est bien &#233;vident que nombreux sont ceux qui ne changeront pas d'op&#233;rateur pour l'iPhone... Pourquoi se priver d'une source de revenus suppl&#233;mentaire?
Les bidouilles en cours sont bien la preuve qu'il y a un r&#233;el int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; le distribuer partout...


----------



## tyler_d (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> AH? chacun ses priorités, mais ces téléphones que tu cites sont peut être pleins de gadgets mais moi, j'attend un téléphone qui marche, soit simple et jolie. Les Nokia, Blackberry et autre ne sont que des gadgets chinois bas de gamme a coté de l'iPhone pour moi et ne possède pas le quart des fonctions intéressantes du iPhone, ils sont a la ramasse.



faut pas déconner non plus.

Les téléphones simples et beaux, qui ne servent qu'à téléphoner, et sans gadget, ça existe depuis.... le début du gsm !!!

je veux bien que l'iphone soit fantastique (j'en veux un:love mais j'en ai un peu marre du discour pro apple, à croire qu'ils ont révolutionner l'ergonomie d'un téléphone.

Non.

ils ont révolutionné l'interface. 

mais nokia, qui est un peu l'apple du téléphone (c'est grace à leur combiné bon marché que le mobile a explosé ne l'oublions pas) a quand meme sortie beaucoup d'innovation et de produits couvrant une très très large gamme.

Mais quand tu veux quelque chose de simple et de bien fait, vu l'immense gamme chez nokia ou meme sony, tu peux largement trouver ton bonheur.

Il y a moins d'un an, sfr, avec quelques opérateurs, *a lancé à grand renfort de pub un concept de téléphone simple ("simply")*, partant du constat que lors d'enquete consommateur, beaucoup de clients se plaignaient du fait que les appareils étaient trop compliqués.

Résultat : un bid total (qui se souvient de cette opé ?)

donc les gens disent vouloir quelque chose de simple juste pour téléphoner, mais en meme temps, ils sont très heureux quand on leur propose un appareil bourré de gadgets.

c'est paradoxale, mais c'est la situation du marché (français en tout cas).

Tout ça pour dire qu'il faudrait redescendre sur terre à propos de ce téléphone, car 1% du marché, c'est formidable pour apple, mais c'est ridicule par rapport aux autres constructeurs qui sortent des dizaines de modèles par an, et dans le monde entier (et HEUREUSEMENT POUR NOUS !), et qui ne mettent pas 18 mois entre l'annonce et la commercialisation d'un unique produit, dans les différents marchés.

Sans parler de la non subventions (comme pour les autres mobiles) par l'opérateur, et TOTALEMENT SCANDALEUX le fait de ponctionner 10% de l'ARPU (revenu de l'opérateur) !!!


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> (Je ne veux pas faire de guerre, soyons clair directement !)
> 
> Heu.. là, je crois que tu t'avances un peu Gwen



Sûrement, mais quand on donnes des arguments abracadabrant, je répond de même. faut pas croire que le iPhones est un téléphone minable car il n'as pas de GPS ou de 3G. Les autres n'ont pas beaucoup de fonctionnalité qui font le charme du iPhone. Chaque utilisateur a des besoins différents et un appareil qui fait tout, ça n'existe pas. Moi, je suis prêt a m'acheter un iPhone car cela correspond a mes besoin. Le GPS, je l'aurais a part et la 3G, c'est gadget, tout ça pour MON cas, et je ne suis pas le centre du monde non plus, on est encore libre d'acheter le produit que l'on veut non?

Donc les argument "débiles" comme quoi le iPhone ne fait pas la café, je m'en fiche, il y en a beaucoup d'autre des téléphones qui n'ont pas de fonctions mirobolantes et qui valent très cher et qui au final se vendent très bien.


----------



## EricKvD (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Sûrement, mais quand on donnes des arguments abracadabrant, je répond de même. faut pas croire que le iPhones est un téléphone minable car il n'as pas de GPS ou de 3G. Les autres n'ont pas beaucoup de fonctionnalité qui font le charme du iPhone. Chaque utilisateur a des besoins différents et un appareil qui fait tout, ça n'existe pas. Moi, je suis prêt a m'acheter un iPhone car cela correspond a mes besoin. Le GPS, je l'aurais a part et la 3G, c'est gadget, tout ça pour MON cas, et je ne suis pas le centre du monde non plus, on est encore libre d'acheter le produit que l'on veut non?
> 
> Donc les argument "débiles" comme quoi le iPhone ne fait pas la café, je m'en fiche, il y en a beaucoup d'autre des téléphones qui n'ont pas de fonctions mirobolantes et qui valent très cher et qui au final se vendent très bien.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. D'ailleurs, je n'aime pas trop les détracteurs de tout poil qui critiquent à tout va sur base de spécifications incomplètes ou de rumeurs.

Je connais aussi des gens qui n'ont pas besoin de tout ce que peuvent proposer les smartphone/pdaphone/jesusphone/Gphone... et j'enconnais qui seraient bien content d'avoir un "truc" capable de tenir dans la poche, de faire du café, la lessive... :mouais:

Pour conclure, je ne critiquais pas ton envie d'acheter un iPhone, simplement je trouvais que tu avais fait un très gros raccourci au niveau des fonctionnalités du Nokia N95.

Sans rancune ?


----------



## Exxon (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Sûrement, mais quand on donnes des arguments abracadabrant, je répond de même. faut pas croire que le iPhones est un téléphone minable car il n'as pas de GPS ou de 3G. Les autres n'ont pas beaucoup de fonctionnalité qui font le charme du iPhone. Chaque utilisateur a des besoins différents et un appareil qui fait tout, ça n'existe pas. Moi, je suis prêt a m'acheter un iPhone car cela correspond a mes besoin. Le GPS, je l'aurais a part et la 3G, c'est gadget, tout ça pour MON cas, et je ne suis pas le centre du monde non plus, on est encore libre d'acheter le produit que l'on veut non?
> 
> Donc les argument "débiles" comme quoi le iPhone ne fait pas la café, je m'en fiche, il y en a beaucoup d'autre des téléphones qui n'ont pas de fonctions mirobolantes et qui valent très cher et qui au final se vendent très bien.


 
Non mais attend, un iphone sans 3G ne se vendra pas car en france tres peu d'opérateurs ont choisi l'option EDGE (bien plus lent d'ailleur que la 3G). Seul bouygues, je crois, a choisi cette stratégie.

Je serai le premier à changer d'opérateur pour avoir l'iphone mais il faut que le produit fini rassemble quand mm les critères minimum d'un portable dit standart (MMS, 3G,bluetooth et modem).


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2007)

On _(ind&#233;fini)_ en cause deux pages avant  *:*




DarKOrange a dit:


> Faudrait se renseigner un peu avant d'affirmer quelque chose... Orange poss&#232;de un r&#233;seau EDGE depuis 2005


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Pour conclure, je ne critiquais pas ton envie d'acheter un iPhone, simplement je trouvais que tu avais fait un très gros raccourci au niveau des fonctionnalités du Nokia N95.)



Je répondais par une attitude bête et borné a Exxon. Tout comme lui avait présenté les choses. 

En fait, je ne sait même pas a quoi ressemble ce Nokia, ni son prix 



Exxon a dit:


> Non mais attend, un iphone sans 3G ne se vendra pas car en france.



Ben on verra ça. Tu es prêt a prendre les paris. Tu es vraiment trop sur de toi! En quoi ça te gène que l'iPhone sorte. Tu bosse pour Nokia, SFR, bouygue???

Tu ne comprend pas que TES besoin ne sont pas LES MIENS?

A t'entendre, on devrait tous être sous Windows a ce rythme la.


----------



## Exxon (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Je répondais par une attitude bête et borné a Exxon. Tout comme lui avait présenté les choses.
> 
> En fait, je ne sait même pas a quoi ressemble ce Nokia, ni son prix
> 
> ...


 
Excusez moi je n'étais pas au courant qu'orange avait un réseau EDGE je pensais que seul Bouygues était sur le coup et qu'orange comme les autres opérateurs s'étaient lancés à l'assaut du 3G  .

Je suis tout a faire d accord avec toi. Mes besoins ne sont pas les tiens ni vice versa. Je bosse ni pour Noka ni pour SFR ni pour bouygue mais si tu lis quelques lignes au dessus tu pourras le savoir. 

Comme je disais je serai le premier à changer d'opérateur pour avoir l'iphone si celui ci répond au attente déjà d'un téléphone classique et meme plus si affinité j'ai envie de dire.

Maintenant je n'ai jamais dit que l'iphone tel qu'il nous est présenté aujourd'hui était naze. Bien au contraire...je bave devant les videos de test. Mais je n'investirai pas 500 dans un "telephone" Edge sans MMS sans caméra sans visio sans bluetooth...


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Ben on verra ça. Tu es prêt a prendre les paris. Tu es vraiment trop sur de toi! En quoi ça te gène que l'iPhone sorte. Tu bosse pour Nokia, SFR, bouygue???
> 
> Tu ne comprend pas que TES besoin ne sont pas LES MIENS?
> 
> A t'entendre, on devrait tous être sous Windows a ce rythme la.



Il voulait dire qu'il se vendra moins bien. Mais si le réseau Edge d'Orange est à la hauteur, je vois beaucoup moins d'inconvénient  (juste la mémoire non extensible).

Et puis ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne critique un peu Apple qu'il faut l'envoyer paître dans Windows. Bon sang il y a quand même des choses mieux faites : Amiga OS 4 !!!


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Août 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> On en cause deux pages avant.



Pardon ?


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pardon ?



Ouiiii ?:rose: 

Nan, j'me suis mal fait comprendre.

L'indication et ta citation étaient destinées au post du dessus.


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2007)

Madame Irma a dit:


> Non mais attend, un iphone sans 3G ne se vendra pas



Je vois, je vois....










:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Non mais attend, un iphone sans 3G ne se vendra pas car en france tres peu d'opérateurs ont choisi l'option EDGE (bien plus lent d'ailleur que la 3G). Seul bouygues, je crois, a choisi cette stratégie.



ah ouaiiiiiis, c'est super utile la 3G... Ca fait 16 ans que j'ai un mobile et que je m'en passe...:rateau: 
Et je suis loin d'être le seul... 
Sais-tu que la 3G est un échec commercial?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> l'option EDGE (bien plus lent d'ailleur que la 3G)



Oui mais non



Exxon a dit:


> il faut que le produit fini rassemble quand mm les critères minimum d'un portable dit standart (MMS, 3G,bluetooth et modem).



Un téléphone standart, c'est un téléphone qui téléphone et qui envoie des sms.
Pas mieux que le Nokia 3310 ou un bon gros Sagem (myX1-2-5).



melaure a dit:


> si le réseau Edge d'Orange est à la hauteur, je vois beaucoup moins d'inconvénient  (juste la mémoire non extensible).







melaure a dit:


> Et puis ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne critique un peu Apple qu'il faut l'envoyer paître dans Windows. Bon sang il y a quand même des choses mieux faites : Amiga OS 4 !!!



Mouuaaarf!  



Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah ouaiiiiiis, c'est super utile la 3G... Ca fait 16 ans que j'ai un mobile et que je m'en passe...:rateau:
> Et je suis loin d'être le seul...
> Sais-tu que la 3G est un échec commercial?



+1  

Edge powapoweeereuh! :hosto:


----------



## blafoot (24 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Edge powapoweeereuh! :hosto:




Encore mieux .... Wi-Fi power .. c'est bien plus rapide que le EDGE


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2007)

C'est sur que par contre, le t&#233;l&#233;phone Wifi, il n'y en a pas beaucoup et la, pour moi, &#231;a c'est un gros bonus sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## naas (24 Août 2007)

La mouette a 4h25 geek quand m&#234;me hein :D ;4377194 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;blocage hardware de l'iPhone
> 
> Pas pour moi



et logiciel 





le gars qui a fait le d&#233;blocage mat&#233;riel est ag&#233; de .. 17 ans !!!!


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2007)

la suite ici

&#224; lire ici.


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2007)

ça c'est pour moi 

Youpiiiii !!!  

Vous tiens informé


----------



## huexley (24 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça c'est pour moi
> 
> Youpiiiii !!!
> 
> Vous tiens informé



Faites qu il me reste de l argent apres les impots et l achat de mon matériel de plongée


----------



## naas (24 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Faites qu il me reste de l argent apres les impots et l achat de mon mat&#233;riel de plong&#233;e



plonge pour l'iphone 



Bon j'ai list&#233; :


> machine a laver
> cl&#233; megane
> asurance voiture
> redevance tv
> ...



:sick:
snif





ps: bon d'un autre cot&#233; ma boite est une boite us


----------



## Exxon (24 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est sur que par contre, le téléphone Wifi, il n'y en a pas beaucoup et la, pour moi, ça c'est un gros bonus sur un téléphone.



Carrement c'est pour cela que l'iphone va tout tuer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Non mais attend, un iphone sans 3G ne se vendra pas





Exxon a dit:


> Carrement c'est pour cela que l'iphone va tout tuer



Faudrait savoir.


----------



## naas (24 Août 2007)

et skype, skype sur l'iphone alors la &#231;a commence a faire serieux
plus excel en modification
et hop dehors le palm, un client avantgo en wifi pour economiser le forfait et hop la classe


----------



## Exxon (25 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Faudrait savoir.



Ben oui un iphone sans 3G c'est dommage par contre avec le Wifi  
Mais bon il va falloir attendre fin de l'année...snif


----------



## Poutchi (25 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> &#231;a c'est pour moi
> 
> Youpiiiii !!!
> 
> Vous tiens inform&#233;



J'avais d&#233;j&#224; lu quelques posts plus haut que tu avais r&#233;ussir &#224; obtenir un iPhone, peut-tu m'expliquer comment tu t'y est pris? 

(quelqu'un connait-il un moyen fiable de l'obtenir autre qu'une connaissance habitant aux &#233;tats-unis?)


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> J'avais déjà lu quelques posts plus haut que tu avais réussir à obtenir un iPhone, peut-tu m'expliquer comment tu t'y est pris?
> 
> (quelqu'un connait-il un moyen fiable de l'obtenir autre qu'une connaissance habitant aux états-unis?)



Y'a ebay tu sais...


----------



## Poutchi (25 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Y'a ebay tu sais...



Je sais, mais en ce moment il n'y a qu'un (oui oui un seul) vendeur qui le propose et il n'accepte que paypal et je ne poss&#232;de pas de Carte Bleue..(puis en plus c'est un 4go qu'il propose au prix de 499&#8364;! Bonjour l'arnaque vu la conversion $/&#8364

Edit: j'ai rien dit..


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> J'avais déjà lu quelques posts plus haut que tu avais réussir à obtenir un iPhone, peut-tu m'expliquer comment tu t'y est pris?
> 
> (quelqu'un connait-il un moyen fiable de l'obtenir autre qu'une connaissance habitant aux états-unis?)



J'ai un contact aux US effectivement 
Il peut en avoir, mais il a augmenté ses prix. 600  un 4Gb et 700 un 8Gb livraison sous 4 jours à réception du paiement sur mon compte paypal .. ( c'est pas de la pub c'est pour rendre service  )


----------



## LALLES (25 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça c'est pour moi
> 
> Youpiiiii !!!
> 
> Vous tiens informé



alors tu as ouvert la bouteille de Champagne ou la boite de Xanax ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Rien de ça !  juste nettoyé l'écran de l'iPhone


----------



## LALLES (25 Août 2007)

un autre logiciel pour débloquer l'iphone?



> *Nouveau logiciel pour désimlocker l'iPhone à venir ?*
> 
> Par Laurent    le samedi 25 août 2007, 09:38        - Actualité et avis iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis XIV (25 Août 2007)

Je viens de commander mon iPhone sur eBay cette nuit dés que j'ai vu cette nouvelle. Je suis quasi certain que vu que la demande va être beaucoup plus forte, les prix vont augmenter sur eBay.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai un contact aux US effectivement
> Il peut en avoir, mais il a augmenté ses prix. 600  un 4Gb et 700 un 8Gb livraison sous 4 jours à réception du paiement sur mon compte paypal .. ( c'est pas de la pub c'est pour rendre service  )




 Pour ce prix là je vais vous le chercher en personne à NYC


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Ouais je sais, moi je l'avais eu bien moins cher :rateau:


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

la mouette tu nous fais un you tube du bijou ? aller si te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :rateau:


----------



## LALLES (25 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour ce prix là je vais vous le chercher en personne à NYC



Ok, mais alors tu reviendras avec un iphone et un abonnement de 2 ans chez AT&T

donc iphone = 365 Euros

abonnement  2 ans = 44 Euros X24 = 1056 Euros

total = 1421 Euros (+billet avion)


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

benh non pourquoi tu veux un abonnement puisque l'abonnement se passe devant ton mac via itunes.


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Août 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Ok, mais alors tu reviendras avec un iphone et un abonnement de 2 ans chez AT&T
> 
> donc iphone = 365 Euros
> 
> ...



Quoi ? Quand tu ach&#232;tes l'iPhone tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de souscrire &#224; l'abonnement AT&T c'est lors de l'activation via iTunes que tu souscris &#224; l'abonnement et depuis plusieurs semaines il y a un hack, faut suivre un peu, et puis ton taux de conversion n'est pas bon, le 8Go revient grosso modo &#224; 500 euros TTC &#224; NYC.


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

naas a dit:


> la mouette tu nous fais un you tube du bijou ? aller si te plaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit :rateau:



Peut-être pas un YouTube, mais un compte rendu de desimlockage oui


----------



## Exxon (25 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Peut-être pas un YouTube, mais un compte rendu de desimlockage oui



Bon allé on fait 50/50 un compte rendu youtube du désimlockage


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Je serais tellement occupé à installé le truc, que je risque d'oublier de filmer tout ça ..

Bon je ferais une photo du logo opérateur


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

Comment &#231;a c'est pas encore install&#233;   :modo:


----------



## marabouma (25 Août 2007)

MMmh ce sujet deviens passionnant! Je crois que je vais mettre des sous de cotés pour pouvoir m'offrir cet iphone des qu'il sortira en france !!!


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Bon les avocats sont entrés en action :rateau: 



> It is now 12N EST  the time when we said we would be offering iphone unlocking software to our customers.
> 
> We have the software.  It works.  And we are ready to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (25 Août 2007)

&#233;tonnant non ? 
attendons maintenant la r&#233;ponse d'apple comme sony l'a fait avec la psp


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Oui, ça fait bien ch*er ..mais bon il fallait s'y attendre ... :hein:


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bon les avocats sont entr&#233;s en action :rateau:



Du coup je trouve que &#231;a sent le pipot... les premiers &#224; avoir sorti le patch (iPhoneSIMfree.com) n'ont pas fait autant de bruit avec date et heure de sortie du patch et tout le toutim...


----------



## Poutchi (25 Août 2007)

quel serait l'interêt à part décrédibiliser totalement leur site?


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2007)

Un buzz pour les autres produits qu'ils vendent 

Je suis de l'avis de DarKOrange, cette histoire pue


----------



## huexley (25 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> quel serait l'inter&#234;t &#224; part d&#233;cr&#233;dibiliser totalement leur site?



Collecter des IMEI ?


----------



## captainamo (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai pu essayer l'iPhone à la réunion au magasin Microstor de St Denis. 
Pour ceux que ça interesse je peux vous donner mon avis, ou plutôt, ma première impression. 
Déjà la taille de l'écran et sa qualité impressionne. Je le voyais plus petit et de moins bonne qualité. Ayant une psp, j'ai trouvé l'écran de l'iphone de meilleure facture, mais ce n'est qu'une première impression, je n'ai pas mis ma psp à côté pour comparer.
Ensuite le téléphone bien que plus grand que je l'aurai pensé a une taille parfaite pour être bien tenu dans la main, rentrer dans la poche, etc... Disons qu'il a la taille idéale pour toutes ces fonctions. Ni trop grand pour un téléphone, Ni trop petit pour un lecteur vidéo.
En plus, il est fin et légé et sa finesse c'est vraiment dingue comme apple a pu mettre dans un si petit espace.
Concernant l'utilisation que j'ai eu:
la fonction ipod: trés efficace: maniable, simple. J'ai tout de suite trouvé mes repères. un petit hic tout de même mais car je ne connaissais pas l'appareil, j'ai mis lemode coverflow et j'ai lancé une musique et sur le coup je n'ai pas su baisser le volume du téléphone qui d'ailleurs a un haut parleur de qualité correcte pour un téléphone.
la fonction album photo: géniale. le fait de faire défiler ses photos comme un livre et de grandir, rétrécir et déplacer la photo est un jeu d'enfant. Une merveille.
la fonction internet. Je suis allé sur macgé et sur mon site iweb sans le moindre pb, ca chargé relativement vite. J'ai pu tester ainsi le clavier de l'appareil. Je dois dire qu'au début je devais m'y reprendre plusieurs fois car je tapais à côté mais en deux minutes j'ai réussis à viser sans pb (faut dire le clavier est qwerty et quand on a l'habitude de l'azerty forcément ça aide pas). Et concernant le navigateur, un régal. Avec les deux doigts on zoom et dézoom à volonté. Je préfére utiliser l'appareil à l'horizontal pour naviguer. 
Il mémorise les pages et en une touche d'écran bien placé on a l'exposé des pages internet où l'on passe de l'une à l'autre comme pour les photo, en faisant glisser son doigt à l'horizontal. 
Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer les autres fonctions mais si je le fais je vous tiendrai au courant si vous êtes interessé. 
En conclusion, le iphone est le meilleur téléphone que j'ai jamais vu. Contrairement aux autres smartphone l'interface est d'une fluidité et d'une souplesse impressionnante, aucun appareil portable ne propose une telle décomposition et complexité des animations d'interface. Le défilement des listes de morceaux est d'une souplesse jamais vu. 
C'est du pur apple: certe il n'y a pas toutes les fonctions du monde mais lorsque l'on a essayé, on se demande si on vivait à la préhistoire des téléphone avant. 
Côté négatif: IL FAUT TOUT LE TEMPS REGARDER LE TELEPHONE POUR L'UTILISER, impossible de rédiger quoi que ce soit sans regarder l'écran. Mais c'est un mal pour tant de bien....
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas, si je suis en mesure de répondre c'est avec plaisir.


----------



## naas (27 Août 2007)

Il est livr&#233; avec quel fournisseur &#224; la r&#233;union ? 

(bon reportage  )


----------



## captainamo (27 Août 2007)

Le téléphone du magasin est une version américaine et donc en roaming. Le roaming se fait sur orange mais la sim est bien une AT&T.
J'espère que sur l'ile on l'aura en même temps qu'en métropole car orange réunion c'est pas orange france, les sims orange réunion marchent pas dans les tel non débloqué d'orange france.


----------



## Exxon (27 Août 2007)

captainamo a dit:


> Le téléphone du magasin est une version américaine et donc en roaming. Le roaming se fait sur orange mais la sim est bien une AT&T.
> J'espère que sur l'ile on l'aura en même temps qu'en métropole car orange réunion c'est pas orange france, les sims orange réunion marchent pas dans les tel non débloqué d'orange france.



Merci pour tes premieres impressions. Ca donne vraiment envie.  
J'espere que SFR va revenir dans la course comme ca je n'aurai pas à changer d'opérateur  à moins d'un achat sans engagement mais ca risque de douiller.

Captainamo n'hésite pas a nous remettre tes impressions nous sommes preneur.


----------



## freepda (27 Août 2007)

Est-il possible d'acheter un iphone sur le store US et se faire livrer en france ou faut-il forcement passer par ebay ou similaire ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2007)

Faut forcement passer par eBay ou un particulier. Les Apple Store US refuse de livrer en dehors des USA


----------



## khw.olivier (27 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Faut forcement passer par eBay ou un particulier. Les Apple Store US refuse de livrer en dehors des USA



Ok, vous achetez aux usa et apres, il faut pouvoir le configurer sous orange? vous avez des solutions? 
Vu le cour de l euro aujourd hui, meme avec des frais d envois , on y gagne largement, mais si c est juste pour s en servir comme ipod, ca vaut pas le coup


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

khw.olivier a dit:


> Ok, vous achetez aux usa et apres, il faut pouvoir le configurer sous orange? vous avez des solutions?
> Vu le cour de l euro aujourd hui, meme avec des frais d envois , on y gagne largement, mais si c est juste pour s en servir comme ipod, ca vaut pas le coup



Même s'il n'est pas activé comme téléphone, tu ne pourras rien utiliser, meme pas l'iPod.


----------



## freepda (27 Août 2007)

Merci pour vos renseignements, la patiente et moi ça fait 2.

Il y a bien une personne en france qui a déjà desimlocké un iphone et utilisé sur orange ou SFR non ?

Bon, admettons que je patiente, je dispose d'un forfait internet de 10Mo (ridicule mais suffisant pour mon e61) chez orange, est-ce que si cet opérateur remporte le marché, je pourrais sans souscrire de forfaits plus chére acheter et utiliser un iphone. Ou est-ce que l'on risque de devoir souscrire à des forfaits de 45, 50 ?

Merci pour vos suppositions


----------



## Poutchi (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Même s'il n'est pas activé comme téléphone, tu ne pourras rien utiliser, meme pas l'iPod.



Si, grâce à des habiles solutions de bidouillages c'est absolument possible =) 
Quand à pouvoir l'utiliser comme téléphone, au final pour le moment à part en chipotant à l'intérieur c'est pas possible. Mais je crois que ce n'est plus qu'une question de semaine..


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

freepda a dit:


> Merci pour vos renseignements, la patiente et moi ça fait 2.
> 
> Il y a bien une personne en france qui a déjà desimlocké un iphone et utilisé sur orange ou SFR non ?
> 
> ...



Tu sais quoi? Le mieux est que tu attendes que l'iPhone sorte en France officiellement, comme ça, magique, pas besoin de déSIMlocker, ou de tripatouiller dedans au risque de venir te plaindre que tu l'as cassé, ou qu'il ne marche plus.

En plus il faut être patient pour ce genre de manoeuvre, ne prend pas de risques inutiles.


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Si, grâce à des habiles solutions de bidouillages c'est absolument possible =)



Ouais, encore un truc bien foireux, quoi.


'Tain, c'est un téléphone au départ. Remember?


----------



## freepda (27 Août 2007)

et vous pensez qu'il faudra souscrire un forfait "complémentaire" pour pouvoir acheter l'iphone chez un opérateur ? ou un simple forfait + option internet pourra faire l'affaire ?


----------



## Poutchi (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ouais, encore un truc bien foireux, quoi.
> 
> 
> 'Tain, c'est un téléphone au départ. Remember?



pas vraiment foireux a priori la méthode décrite là:
http://www.modmyiphone.com/wiki/index.php/IActivator_easy_iPhone_activation
fonctionne à merveille  néanmoins je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'à la base c'est un téléphone. Mais le logiciel de désimlockage va probablement sortir (légalement ou illégalement) d'ici quelques semaines maximum


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

freepda a dit:


> et vous pensez qu'il faudra souscrire un forfait "complémentaire" pour pouvoir acheter l'iphone chez un opérateur ? ou un simple forfait + option internet pourra faire l'affaire ?



S'ils opèrent de la même façon qu'aux Etats-Unis, Tu peux choisir parmi plusieurs options.

J'ai scanné un flyer que j'ai piqué dans un store. Tu verras pas toi-même 





click.


----------



## freepda (27 Août 2007)

Cool y a un petit forfait à 20. allez je me dis que ma petite option orange à 6 pour du data devrait être suffisante..... enfin j'espére, car hors de question que je souscrive à un forfait plus élevé, sachant que je n'utilise jamais mon téléphone .... c'est uniquement pour l'objet


----------



## arcank (27 Août 2007)

Aux USA, les forfaits AT&T "compatibles" iPhone commencent ) 59$ ...


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2007)

Ouais les $20 c'est un bonus hein


----------



## Exxon (28 Août 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Aux USA, les forfaits AT&T "compatibles" iPhone commencent ) 59$ ...


 
C'est clair que pour pouvoir utiliser pleinenement l'objet, le forfait associé risque d'etre salé. Wait and See


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

100'000 $ pour débloquer l'iPhone

Voilà ce que propose un site au premier qui mettra en ligne un soft permettant de débloquer l'iPhone ...


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Bon, j'ai parcouru en diagonale le lien pré-cité et je me demande quand même qui ils sont, et d'ou ils tirent les 100000 $...


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Des concurrents d'AT&T ?


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Si c'est le cas, c'est superbe :rateau:


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2007)

Ca sent le scam, 100 000 kilomètres à la ronde..


Bullcrap.


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Un peu oui


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Bon, j'ai parcouru en diagonale le lien pr&#233;-cit&#233; et je me demande quand m&#234;me qui ils sont, et d'ou ils tirent les 100000 $...




Mais vous avez rien compris !!!


Si vous d&#233;bloquez ce t&#233;l&#233;phone vous gagnez ...

... le film "100 000 $ au soleil" de Henri Verneuil avec B&#233;bel et Lino Ventura ...


----------



## Poutchi (28 Août 2007)

ou bien 100 000$ de monopoly peut-être


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

M'en fiche des 100'000 $ j'espère qu'un pigeon tombera dans le filet, et publiera un logiciel pour débloquer l'iPhone...le reste


----------



## Poutchi (28 Août 2007)

Faudrait vraiment &#234;tre con   Et a mon avis ceux qui ont d&#233;velopp&#233; les logiciels de d&#233;simlockage sont intelligent.

Cela dit ils seront bien forc&#233;s de les publier un jour ou l'autre gratuitement, sous peine de se faire poursuivre encore par les avocats d'AT&T


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Personne n'a envie de tenter le désimlockage hardware de HaRRo ?   Basé sur Géo Hot, il est quand même moins chaud vu qu'aucun fer a souder n'est nécessaire (donc pas de risques de bousiller l'iPhone)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Personne n'a envie de tenter le désimlockage hardware de HaRRo ?   Basé sur Géo Hot, il est quand même moins chaud vu qu'aucun fer a souder n'est nécessaire (donc pas de risques de bousiller l'iPhone)



oui, mais risque de griller le proc. N'oublions pas que tout ça laisse des traces dans les programmes.


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Et il faut quand même ouvrir l'iPhone... sans moi sur ce coups là


----------



## Poutchi (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Personne n'a envie de tenter le désimlockage hardware de HaRRo ?   Basé sur Géo Hot, il est quand même moins chaud vu qu'aucun fer a souder n'est nécessaire (donc pas de risques de bousiller l'iPhone)



Si quand même y a des risques, suffit de toucher à un autre composant sans faire exprès et c'est fini.

Perso j'ai pas l'iPhone (et j'hésite toujours à le prendre, j'attend les conclusion de cette affaire de software de désimlockage), mais si je l'avait je tenterai pas, c'est sur...


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Ok j'avoue, il est tout aussi brutal que G&#233;o Hot ce tuto HaRRo :rateau: 

Ca devient long l'attente d'un d&#233;simlockage software...

J'attends aussi de voir le soft pour acheter l'Iphone


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Les américain ont intenté une Class Action contre Apple à cause du blocage de l'iPhone avec AT&T...

Ben oui , fallait s'y attendre ...:rateau:


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Par contre, je me demande un truc...

L'iPhone dispose d'un clavier intelligent (corrige les mots &#224; la frappe, agrandit certaines touches,...)
Pour le moment, il n'est disponible qu'en Anglais qwerty, et donc ce clavier intelligent, sans dictionnaire fran&#231;ais, n'est d'aucune utilit&#233; pour notre belle langue.
Pensez vous que si on ach&#232;te un iPhone amerloque maintenant, il sera possible par la suite de le transformer en "fran&#231;ais" ?
Un mise &#224; jour du firmware suffira-t-elle ? Ou les modifications &#224; faire sont plus profondes ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Par contre, je me demande un truc...
> 
> L'iPhone dispose d'un clavier intelligent (corrige les mots à la frappe, agrandit certaines touches,...)
> Pour le moment, il n'est disponible qu'en Anglais qwerty, et donc ce clavier intelligent n'est d'aucune utilité pour le français.
> ...



faut changer les touches de place... :rateau:


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> faut changer les touches de place... :rateau:



Il me semblait bien que ça ne devait pas être compliqué  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

http://web.mac.com/kamidh/KamiDH_Web/Bienvenue.html


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

La Mouette, merci... Quel travail de dingue... Ils ont du bosser des heures pour bidouiller tout ça


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Ouais j'imagine. Voici le lien du forum FrenchiPhone..une mine d'or pour les infos sur l'iPhone

http://forum.frenchiphone.com/


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

En parcourant un peu le forum french iPhone je suis tombé sur un message de GeoHot (toujours le même), qui spécule sur iPhoneSimFree...
Etrangement, leur solution software a été transmise a engadget peu de temps après l'unlock hardware de GH.

L'ado américain se demande s'ils n'ont pas bidouillé le tel par hardware et puis fait croire au site (engadget) qu'ils avaient la solution miracle...
Comme on ne voit plus rien venir d'IPhonefreemachin depuis plusieurs jours, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il soit dans le vrai et qu'on ne soit pas près d'avoir un unlock software du précieux...


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2007)

Les enjeux sont énormes.

La semaine prochaine à Berlin il y aura l'IFA 2007 où Apple pourrait discuter avec d'éventuels partenaires pour l'europe.
Si le téléphone est hacké logiciel et bien bye bye partenariat et gros sous ...


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

Vivement qu'il sorte ce soft... Et pas seulement pour qu'on puisse acheter l'iPhone plutôt...

Il est clairement temps que cette stratégie ultracapitaliste monopolistique moisie soit reléguée aux oubliettes...

(désolé, je m'emballe)


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Il est clairement temps que cette strat&#233;gie ultracapitaliste monopolistique moisie soit rel&#233;gu&#233;e aux oubliettes...)



Tu sais, il y a pleins d'autres t&#233;l&#233;phones sur le march&#233;. Pourquoi vouloir absolument un iPhone si ce n'est pas pour profiter de ses avantage et juste l'utiliser "b&#234;tement" chez un autre op&#233;rateur?????


----------



## Twilight (28 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Tu sais, il y a pleins d'autres t&#233;l&#233;phones sur le march&#233;. Pourquoi vouloir absolument un iPhone si ce n'est pas pour profiter de ses avantage et juste l'utiliser "b&#234;tement" chez un autre op&#233;rateur?????



Visual voice mail mis &#224; part, les avantages de l'iPhone sur les autres t&#233;l&#233;phones ne d&#233;pendent pas vraiment de l'op&#233;rateur, mais plut&#244;t des caract&#233;ristiques intrins&#232;ques de la b&#234;te...
Bon &#233;videmment, sans forfait data illimit&#233;s, c'est clair que l'iPhone perd pas mal de son int&#233;r&#234;t (bien qu'il ait le wifi et que la couverture wireless, sur des grandes villes comme Paris, ne soit pas mauvaise du tout).

Cela dit, chaque op&#233;rateur devrait pouvoir choisir d'impl&#233;menter, ou pas, les technologies n&#233;cessaires &#224; l'exploitation optimale de l'iPhone (genre le visual voice mail).

Le truc, c'est qu'il faut que la concurrence puisse se faire... C'est le principe m&#234;me de notre bon vieux mod&#232;le &#233;conomique...
La strat&#233;gie d'Apple ne permet pas cela et conditionne l'achat d'un produit &#224; un service fourni par une autre bo&#238;te...
Ca tend vers le cartel et je trouve &#231;a assez moyen...


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> La stratégie d'Apple ne permet pas cela et conditionne l'achat d'un produit à un service fourni par une autre boîte...
> Ca tend vers le cartel et je trouve ça assez moyen...



Achètes un Nokia. 


Jamais content


----------



## niko34 (28 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Le truc, c'est qu'il faut que la concurrence puisse se faire... C'est le principe même de notre bon vieux modèle économique...
> La stratégie d'Apple ne permet pas cela et conditionne l'achat d'un produit à un service fourni par une autre boîte...
> Ca tend vers le cartel et je trouve ça assez moyen...



Il faudrait qu'Apple partage avec tout le monde le fruit de ses investissements en recherche et développement, qu'ils n'aient pas le droit de l'exploiter comme bon leur semble?

C'est une drôle d'idée quand même .


----------



## Poutchi (28 Août 2007)

Les Zamis j'ai craqué =) Mon iPhone est en route ^^ A suivre..


----------



## Twilight (29 Août 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Il faudrait qu'Apple partage avec tout le monde le fruit de ses investissements en recherche et d&#233;veloppement, qu'ils n'aient pas le droit de l'exploiter comme bon leur semble?
> 
> C'est une dr&#244;le d'id&#233;e quand m&#234;me .



Ben non, le fruit de leurs investissements en R & D, le consomateur le paie d&#233;ja assez cher comme &#231;a (500 dollars le tel, et donc par cons&#233;quent plus ou moins 500 euros chez nous).

Je sais pas comment &#231;a se passe en France, mais en Belgique, un forfait &#224; 40 euros, c'est cher, tr&#232;s cher... l'iPhone oblige le mec qui l'ach&#232;te &#224; payer au moins cette somme chaque mois pendant 2 ans, sans l'assurance de pouvoir se tourner vers un autre prestataire de service par la suite.
En Belgique, le simlockage est interdit : tu payes ton t&#233;l&#233;phone au prix plein mais apr&#232;s, libre &#224; toi de choisir l'op&#233;rateur le moins cher... Ca favorise la concurrence entre op&#233;rateurs, les services d&#233;velopp&#233;s sont meilleurs et les prix plus bas...

Et je n'&#233;voquerai m&#234;me pas le fait qu'Apple se mette 10&#37; de la facture dans la poche chaque mois. Apr&#232;s deux ans, la soci&#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#232;re au bas mot 100 euros de plus sur chaque iPhone... 

Autant je veux bien payer 500 euros pour un objet fantastique, autant je vois pas pourquoi je devrais me taper un forfait hors de prix et continuer &#224; payer Apple chaque mois (bah oui, m&#234;me si c'est l'op&#233;rateur qui paye Apple, c'est toi qui paye l'op&#233;rateur).

C'est comme si j'achetais une porsche et qu'on m'imposait en plus une assurance omnium hors de prix chez un certain courtier...

Donc oui, je trouve la pratique douteuse...

(Moui, mon exemple est pourri, le mec qui ach&#232;te une porsche, je suppose qu'il s'en fout de payer une assurance super ch&#232;re... mais bon, c'est pour l'image )


----------



## drizit35 (29 Août 2007)

perso pas les moyens en plus je suis chez bouygues et apparement il ne l'aurons pas alors j'ai acheté le nokia 6110 en renouvelement et il fait gps de la balle. je les est tracker un peu et il mon fait une remise 104 euros au lieu de 185 pour 4000 points donc content sinon l'iphone a l'air terrible il a pas mal de défauts mais tellement de bon cotés voila si vous avez les moyens et que vous etes chez orange ( a priori ci eux pour le moment) allez y!!!


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Ben non, le fruit de leurs investissements en R & D, le consomateur le paie d&#233;ja assez cher comme &#231;a (500 dollars le tel, et donc par cons&#233;quent plus ou moins 500 euros chez nous).



Tu le payes $500 parce qu'il y a un abonnement. Si l'iPhone &#233;tait vendu nu, t'inqui&#232;tes qu'il serait beaucoup plus cher.




Twilight a dit:


> Et je n'&#233;voquerai m&#234;me pas le fait qu'Apple se mette 10&#37; de la facture dans la poche chaque mois.



C'est pas le but d'une compagnie? faire des profits et s'en foutre plein les poches?




Twilight a dit:


> Apr&#232;s deux ans, la soci&#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#232;re au bas mot 100 euros de plus sur chaque iPhone...



Tu croyais tout de m&#234;me pas qu'en achetant un iPhone Apple va t'envoyer des roses tout les mois et te cirer le cul non plus?  




Twilight a dit:


> Autant je veux bien payer 500 euros pour un objet fantastique, autant je vois pas pourquoi je devrais me taper un forfait hors de prix et continuer &#224; payer Apple chaque mois (bah oui, m&#234;me si c'est l'op&#233;rateur qui paye Apple, c'est toi qui paye l'op&#233;rateur).



Tu payes ton op&#233;rateur. Point barre. Qu'est-ce que tu en as &#224; carrer si Apple passe par derri&#232;re? Ils prennent 10% ce que tu paies. Ils ajoutent pas 10% au prix du fortait.




Twilight a dit:


> C'est comme si j'achetais une porsche et qu'on m'imposait en plus une assurance omnium hors de prix chez un certain courtier...



On ne t'impose rien. Tu es pr&#233;venu avant d'acheter, non?


----------



## cedriclekine (29 Août 2007)

pour reprendre l'analogie de la porsche...
si tu as les moyens de te payer un portable &#224; 500 euros alors que tu n'utiliseras quasi rien dessus, que tu as deja un ipod, que tu ne regardes pas la video, que tu n'as pas trop le temps de surfer sur le net mais que tu veux le bel objet (comme moi) bin le forfait tu t'en fous...
si tu trouves que c'est trop cher n'achetes pas, prend autre chose et va chez virgin mobile..

c'est cru mais je t'assure que ce n'est pas une attaque.. malheureusement le monde est comme ca aujourd'hui, il y a de beau objet, de belles choses et tout ca n'est pas accessible au plus grand nombre.. 
500 euros pour un ados ou un etudiant plus le forfait c'est hors de prix mais il y a des cons qui mangeront des pates et patates pour le reve.. 500 euros pour un cadre sup, profession liberale, chef d'entreprise, c'est pas tant que ca, c'est meme deductible en frais pros ou sur le compte societe et le cout du forfait pareil... alors pourquoi s'en priver? perso je paierais moins d'impots moins d'urssaf, moins de retraite avec.. j'aurais un bel objet (dont je ne me servirais surement que pour telephoner en bluetooth dans la voiture) et alors?

apple a reussit &#224; imposer sa vue au autre tant mieux pour eux.. ils sont dans une logique du vendre peu mais vendre cher
c'est un modele economique &#224; opposer au "vendre en masse &#224; bas prix"
si on les voyait &#224; tous les coins de rue, le gens ne se jetterai pas dessus, si c'etait hp ou htc qui l'avait sorti vous n'y auriez meme pas pens&#233; (enfin pour une majorit&#233; d'entre nous)
mais voil&#224; il est beau et c'est apple..


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Bon j'ai mon iPhone localisé en Français :love: 

Bon il ne reste plus qu'à avoir le soft pour l'utiliser pleinement

Stay tuned


----------



## Twilight (29 Août 2007)

+1 Cedriclekine

Bien, je vais donc m'atteler à me trouver un job de cadre sup, à exercer une profession libérale, ou à devenir chef d'entreprise... je crois que je vais essayer de remplacer Steve... Vu la politique maison je crois que ça paye bien...


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2007)

Surtout qu'avec une porche on t'impose bien une assurance hors de prix. Chez qui tu veut, mais hors de prix quand m&#234;me. 

La avec le iPhone on est sur un autre march&#233;. Il ne peut fonctionner qu'avec une certaine infrastructure.

C'est comme la TNT, tu es oblig&#233; d'acheter un d&#233;modulateur, c'est pas normal, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; payer l'antenne si cher. 
C'est comme le Mac, c'est pas normal que les logiciels X ou Y n'existent pas, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; pay&#233; l'ordinateur si cher et puis, mon jeu de Sims, je ne peut l'acheter chez Electronic Art, on m'impose de l'acheter chez Aspyr. 
C'est comme mon pain fait avec la farine Banette, je ne peut l'acheter au Supermarch&#233; du coin, il faut que j'aille chez un vrais boulanger. Quel monopole honteux...

Etc...

Moi, &#231;a ne me choque pas qu'une soci&#233;t&#233; ayant investi beaucoup de temps et donc d'argent dans la conception d'un produit essai de le rentabiliser et passe des partenariat qui me semble pas si inint&#233;ressant que &#231;a pour le consommateur. Ensuite, tous le monde n'as pas besoin des fonctions du iPhone. Donc pourquoi en vouloir un?
C'est comme ces je&#251;nes (et moins jeunes) en surv&#234;tement et chaussure de sport qui regardent la TV sans boug&#233; de leur canap&#233;! Il ne joue que sur le para&#238;tre. Ben si t'as le moyens, ach&#232;te un iPhone et frime avec, si t'as pas les moyens, il y a toujours pleins de t&#233;l&#233;phones a 1&#8364; sur le march&#233;.


----------



## Twilight (29 Août 2007)

La Mouette, j'ai pas vu sur le blog si le clavier était passé en azerty ? C'est le cas ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Non pas encore ils y travaillent, toujours QWERTY


----------



## Twilight (29 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout qu'avec une porche on t'impose bien une assurance hors de prix. Chez qui tu veut, mais hors de prix quand même.
> 
> La avec le iPhone on est sur un autre marché. Il ne peut fonctionner qu'avec une certaine infrastructure.
> 
> ...



Le truc qui me dérange, ce n'est pas qu'Apple passe des partenariats avec un opérateur... Tous les constructeurs le font... Le problème, c'est que c'est un partenariat EXCLUSIF...
A nouveau, pour reprendre l'exemple de la Porsche (il est moisi mais je l'aime bien) : tu t'attends effectivement à devoir payer une assurance hors de prix, mais tu vas où tu veux. Tu peux prendre la moins chère, la plus chère, la meilleure, une omnium, une simple responsabilité civile,... Bref, tu as le choix.
Ensuite, quand tu achètes un mac, personne ne te force à jouer... Si tu ne veux pas, tu ne joues pas... Acheter un mac n'est pas conditionné à l'achat de jeux chez Aspyr... A nouveau, tu as le choix...
Par contre, quand tu achètes un ordi (n'importe quelle marque sauf Apple), on t'impose Windows... T'as pas le choix, jusqu'a peu, c'était le seul os que les constructeurs proposaient. Quand t'es pas fan de bidouille et que tu n'y connais rien (en gros la plupart des gens), tu vas pas installer linux et autre... Donc t'es conditionné à utiliser Windows... Là, tout le monde crie au scandale... Normal...

Les partenariats, pas de problèmes... Que les forfaits soient hors de prix, pas de problèmes... Que le téléphone soit hors de prix, toujours pas de stress...
Mais qu'on m'oblige à allier téléphone et opérateur sans pouvoir choisir, je trouve ça moyen...


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Turbo SIM commandé...marre d'attendre


----------



## Twilight (29 Août 2007)

iPhoneunlocking a publié une vidéo de leur soft en action... Elle ne vaut pas grand chose, on ne voit strictement rien, même pas que le tel est débloqué... Pas gagné...


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Je commence à sérieusement douté de toutes ces annonces..

Bon la TurboSIM met 2-3 semaines à arriver  peut-être que d'ici là :love:


----------



## huexley (29 Août 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> Mais qu'on m'oblige à allier téléphone et opérateur *sans pouvoir choisir*, je trouve ça moyen...









 Regarde bien ce que La Mouette est en train de faire :love:


----------



## Twilight (29 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Regarde bien ce que La Mouette est en train de faire :love:



Moui, on verra dans quelques mois... Si l'iPhone me tente et que le forfait ne me convient pas, je suppose qu'on passera par cette solution là...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2007)

ben oui, on y viendra tous à cette solution...


----------



## moonwalk9r (29 Août 2007)

Je préfere aussi cette solution la , pour l'instant je me contente de mon cect 599, un produit qui me paraît hautement inspiré de l'iphone et qui tient la route  donc on verra a noel


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (29 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Regarde bien ce que La Mouette est en train de faire :love:



Je pense que nous suivons tous cela avec attention  

Par contre, le jour ou toutes les manipulations son OK et donc que l'iphone fonctionnera "normalement", si La Mouette pouvait nous communiquer l'addition. Il faudra après trouver un forfait data correct, et la  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Les co&#251;ts actuels sont:

-iPhone 510&#8364;
-TurboSIM: 147&#8364;

Ensuite on verra la facture, j'ai un forfais Data illimit&#233;..


----------



## cedriclekine (29 Août 2007)

il est sur que je suis malgrès tout decu que l'on ne trouve pas l'iphone partout si tel est bien le cas puisque rien n'est annoncé de facon officielle
rien ne dit que nous n'aurons pas le choix de plusieurs forfaits, il est aussi impensable qu'un tel outil destiné aux pros principallment ne beneficient pas de forfaits specifiques pour les entreprises et indepandants...

maintenant pour reprendre l'exemple porsche: trouvez vous des concessionaires à tous les coins de rue? avez vous essayé de negocier une remise chez porsche? avez vous deja vu des porsches neuves 0km, jamais immatriculées chez des mandataires?
non bien sur..
donc l'iphone sera rare, cher, c triste mais bon c apple, l'ipod est leader mais c'est quasi le plus cher, l'imac est top mais il est chero malgrès tout


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Pour la Turbo SIM faudra pas se louper:

http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php?topic=155.0


----------



## cedriclekine (29 Août 2007)

finallement l'id&#233;e des 3 operateurs n'est pas si conne et partag&#233;e par d'autres
http://www.simondcolaone.fr/dotclear/index.php/2007/08/28/27-l-iphone-sera-orange-ou-pas


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Août 2007)

cedriclekine a dit:


> finallement l'id&#233;e des 3 operateurs n'est pas si conne et partag&#233;e par d'autres
> http://www.simondcolaone.fr/dotclear/index.php/2007/08/28/27-l-iphone-sera-orange-ou-pas



Encore une entente entre Orange, SFR et Bouygues pour fausser la libre concurrence ?


----------



## Exxon (29 Août 2007)

cedriclekine a dit:


> finallement l'idée des 3 operateurs n'est pas si conne et partagée par d'autres
> http://www.simondcolaone.fr/dotclear/index.php/2007/08/28/27-l-iphone-sera-orange-ou-pas[/quote]
> 
> Intéréssant comme article. Mais beaucoup de rumeur encore.
> SFR, Orange, Bouygue...Les opérateurs se livent a une véritable guerre, en esperant que le consommateur ne soit pas laisser pour compte.


----------



## Poutchi (29 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les coûts actuels sont:
> 
> -iPhone 510
> -TurboSIM: 147
> ...



Trop cher et trop risqué pour moi la méthode TurboSIM. Perso je crois que la solution logicielle va bel et bien arriver bientôt


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

C'est la première que j'espère vraiment avoir mis 147  par la fenêtre, mais avoir un iPhone et ne pouvoir s'en servir que comme super iPod, c'est frustrant :rateau:


----------



## Exxon (29 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est la première que j'espère vraiment avoir mis 147  par la fenêtre, mais avoir un iPhone et ne pouvoir s'en servir que comme super iPod, c'est frustrant :rateau:


 
C'est pour cela que je préfère attendre la sortie officielle en france.  
T inquiete la mouette on te comprend...


----------



## Poutchi (29 Août 2007)

Oui, je te comprend d'autant plus maintenant que le mien est en route  

Mais je pense vraiment que d'ici 2 semaines au maximum la version logicielle va faire son apparition. Il faut juste être encore un peu patient =)


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2007)

Sur le site que je citait plus haut, tous pensent que c'est du pipo ses déblocages logiciels.
J'espère que non, mais force est de constater que c'est long.
Et surtout la loi permet de désimlocker un appareil lorsque c'est pour son propre usage, mais pas de vendre des solutions ou de faire de l'argent avec...alors ...


----------



## naas (29 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> alors ...


il faut le mettre sur torrent en logiciel libre :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Sur le site que je citait plus haut, tous pensent que c'est du pipo ses d&#233;blocages logiciels.
> J'esp&#232;re que non, mais force est de constater que c'est long.
> Et surtout la loi permet de d&#233;simlocker un appareil lorsque c'est pour son propre usage, mais pas de vendre des solutions ou de faire de l'argent avec...alors ...




Cela a &#233;t&#233; mon intuition d&#232;s le d&#233;part, m&#234;me avec le tapage d'engadget. Vu les enjeux &#233;conomiques, il me parait en effet incroyable qu'Apple et AT&T n'aient pas verrouill&#233; leur iPhone de fa&#231;on mat&#233;rielle, un verrou logiciel est bien trop facile &#224; faire sauter...


----------



## arcank (29 Août 2007)

Pour la France, il y aurait possibilit&#233; de d&#233;bloquer pour 300&#8364; !
Entre autres infos.

Source Mac4ever


----------



## ricchy (29 Août 2007)

J'adore > 


			
				mac4ever a dit:
			
		

> "Plusieurs sources concordantes nous ont fourni quelques informations relativement fiables sur l'arrivée de l'iPhone en France."



*relativement fiables *
Personne ne veut attendre le Communiqué de Presse d'Apple ma parole.:sleep:
Tout ça fait de la Pub Gratuite pour Apple...
Merci les gens impatients.
Steve et son équipe doivent bien se marrer tout en économisant sur le budget Pub.


----------



## arcank (29 Août 2007)

Au lieu de se creuser les m&#233;ninges sur le marketing de l'iPhone, ils prennent se temps pour voir combien ils ont &#233;conomis&#233; 

"relativement fiables":


----------



## butok (29 Août 2007)

moi c'est le fin novembre, qui m'embete ...j'en peux plus d'attendre moi !!!
Le soir de la keynote de présentation je me susi fait une jolie p'tite enveloppe avec 600 euro et un beau iphone marqué dessus, là j'en peux plus, je veux qu'elle se transforme en vrai Iphone !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2007)

dessines-en un sur l'enveloppe...


----------



## Poutchi (29 Août 2007)

Il semblerait que le logiciel de iPhoneSIMFree soit bel et bien r&#233;el =)

Enfin aucune preuve concr&#232;te pour l'instant &#224; part leur petite vid&#233;os, mais ils ont mis en ligne une FAQ:
http://www.iphonesimfree.com/faq.html
Et dans celle-ci nous pouvons voir quand ils comptent le sortir:
13. When can I get it? 
We are hoping to release in the next 48-72 hours

Si c'est un fake, ils s'acharnent vraiment..mais je trouve que l'hypoth&#232;se que ce soit r&#233;el commence &#224; s'approcher..

Wait and See..


----------



## butok (29 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> dessines-en un sur l'enveloppe...



j'ai honte mais c'est déjà faiut, tu penses ...   


(rho s'te geek que je suis ...!)


----------



## arcank (29 Août 2007)

J'aurais fait pareil


----------



## ricchy (29 Août 2007)

butok a dit:


> j'ai honte mais c'est déjà faiut, tu penses ...
> 
> 
> (rho s'te geek que je suis ...!)


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Mon iPhone en français











:love:


----------



## naas (30 Août 2007)

youaouh 
sms : texto
et puis aussi le symbole de l'autoroute en suisse c'est vert     avec plein de radars partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et puis bluetooth c'est dent bleue :bebe:


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

C'est beau ces photos...ca me donne envie de chialer


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Ah oui YouTube fonctionne aussi.

Il faut importer 3 fichiers d'un iPhone activ&#233; via AT&T ( pas facile &#224; trouver dans nos contr&#233;es ) et remplacer ceux dans l'iPhone activ&#233; sans AT&#37;T ( activ&#233; pas d&#233;simlock&#233;  )
via FuGu par exemple.. et en avant les vid&#233;o sur le PhoPhone


----------



## Louis XIV (30 Août 2007)

Bon travail la mouette et merci pour ces photos 

J'ai vu que tu as command&#233; ta TurboSim... Perso, je suis aussi sur le point de craquer pour me l&#224; commander mais j'attend encore un peu ce fameux software de desimlockage...


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Moi aussi je l'attends mais au cas où cela ne viendrait pas  je me prépare à suer sur la TurboSIM  ( j'en peux plus d'attendre le soft et de lire les retards successifs.. ça m'énerve   )


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> C'est beau ces photos...ca me donne envie de chialer



Prépare toi à une crise de nerfs lorsque la TurboSIM sera installée


----------



## naas (30 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Moi aussi je l'attends mais au cas o&#249; cela ne viendrait pas  je me pr&#233;pare &#224; suer sur la TurboSIM  ( j'en peux plus d'attendre le soft et de lire les retards successifs.. &#231;a m'&#233;nerve   )


Ca sent le geek avec un jouet quand m&#234;me tout &#231;a 
non non je ne suis pas jaloux non non vraiment c'est bien pour toi et je suis content  



...


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2007)

Moi, ce que je vois surtout, c'est : "Aucun r&#233;seau".  :rateau:


----------



## naas (30 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, ce que je vois surtout, c'est : "Aucun r&#233;seau".  :rateau:



bah c'est mieux que AT&T :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, ce que je vois surtout, c'est : "Aucun réseau".  :rateau:



C'est certain, moi aussi :rateau: arfffff .....


----------



## Louis XIV (30 Août 2007)

Ce qui est bien avec la m&#233;thode TurboSim, c'est que c'est 100&#37; fiable m&#234;me si c'est tout de m&#234;me un peu complexe pour l'installer... C'est tout de m&#234;me rassurant d'une certaine mani&#232;re qu'il nous reste cette roue de secour beaucoup moins d&#233;licate que la le desimlockage fa&#231;on Geohot si ce software n'arrive pas sous peu!


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Prépare toi à une crise de nerfs lorsque la TurboSIM sera installée


 
Quand elle arrivera tu mettras un Warning car sinon je risque d'avoir une crise cardiaque quand je vais voir les photos.  

Sinon une rumeur : NOKIA serait entrain de bosser sur un Nokia's iphone. Je cherche des infos la dessus. Je vous tiens au jus


----------



## huexley (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Sinon une rumeur : NOKIA serait entrain de bosser sur un Nokia's iphone. Je cherche des infos la dessus. Je vous tiens au jus



C'est bien plus qu'une rumeur

Ce que je trouve très fort c'est que par ce prototype Nokia perd la place de Leader pour ne devenir qu'un "suiveur". Et je me dit que Apple à parfaitement réussi son coup. Le iPhone est clairement devenu le modèle à (ab)battre.


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

Extrait de la tribune : (Voila ma source de ce matin, information confirmée par huexley)

"
*Nokia riposte à l'iPhone d'Apple*

*Le premier fabricant mondial de mobiles lancera l'an prochain un appareil à écran tactile. À l'automne, il proposera un service de musique en ligne, et une plate-forme de jeux.*

Le premier fabricant mondial de portables prépare pour l'an prochain un appareil doté d'un écran tactile, comme l'iPhone d'Apple. En parallèle, il inaugure cet automne deux platesformes de téléchargement. La première, dédiée à la musique en ligne, sera dotée de 2 millions de titres à télécharger à partir d'Internet ou d'un portable, pour un euro l'unité. La seconde est centrée sur le jeu en ligne, autre cheval de Troie du groupe. Quatre nouveaux portables dédiés au divertissement, moyen et haut de gamme sont également lancés. Nokia, qui compte vendre 120 millions d'appareils ayant accès à Internet cette année, ne veut pas laisser Apple venir sur son terrain. La firme à la pomme, qui a lancé son iPhone en juin dernier, approche le million d'exemplaires écoulés."


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2007)

Nokia, ils nous ont d&#233;j&#224; fait le coup de la console de jeu. bel &#233;chec 

Mais bon, c'est un regret que j'ai, les jeu pour iPod 5G ne fonctionnent pas sur iPhone ou sur d'autres iPod


----------



## niko34 (30 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Prépare toi à une crise de nerfs lorsque la TurboSIM sera installée



Et si elle arrive après la commercialisation de l'iPhone en Europe


----------



## Exxon (30 Août 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Et si elle arrive après la commercialisation de l'iPhone en Europe


 
ben la crise de rire :love:


----------



## Poutchi (30 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Nokia, ils nous ont déjà fait le coup de la console de jeu. bel échec
> 
> Mais bon, c'est un regret que j'ai, les jeu pour iPod 5G ne fonctionnent pas sur iPhone ou sur d'autres iPod



après la keynote de mercredi ce sera peut-être le cas :love:


----------



## naas (30 Août 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on il est nul cet iphone, encore un article qui le prouve d'ailleurs
http://www.computerworld.com/action...ewArticleBasic&articleId=9033518&pageNumber=3


----------



## lifenight (30 Août 2007)

La mouette : est ce que le patch pour mettre les menus en français permet de changer le dico pour la frappe des sms en français au lieu de l'anglais ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Non pas encore. Il semble que ceux qui ont fait le patch travail dessus


----------



## naas (30 Août 2007)

tu ne peux pas les editer comme des paquets de logiciels apple (genre xcode) ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2007)

Je suppose que oui 

Bon il vient ce logiciel de d&#233;simlockage


----------



## Poutchi (30 Août 2007)

C'est un dictionnaire intelligent donc je pr&#233;summe que ca prendra un peu plus de temps.

Pour ce logiciel de d&#233;simlockage, il a inter&#234;t &#224; arriver avant mardi prochain  comme ca je pourai d&#233;simlocker directement mon iPo..heu..iPhone


----------



## Alfoo (30 Août 2007)

vivement mon iPhone





http://iberdah.free.fr/Miami/Miami_2007_files/Media/CIMG3037/CIMG3037.jpg


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Août 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Ce que je trouve très fort c'est que par ce prototype Nokia perd la place de Leader pour ne devenir qu'un "suiveur". Et je me dit que Apple à parfaitement réussi son coup. Le iPhone est clairement devenu le modèle à (ab)battre.



C'est tellement vrai. Et si on pense qu'à ce jour Apple dans la téléphonie c'est 1 appareil dans 1 pays vendu à moins d'un million d'exemplaire : ils ont frappé fort.
La suite s'annonce passionnante.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## huexley (30 Août 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> La seconde est centrée sur le jeu en ligne, autre cheval de Troie du groupe. Quatre nouveaux portables dédiés au divertissement, moyen et haut de gamme sont également lancés.



A croire que les flops retentissant des 2 premiers N Gage leurs ont pas suffit, sont limites maso chez Nokia.

Le google phone se précise aussi et il semblerait que ce soit htc qui s'y colle (source : un peu partout ) Pour avoir testé le HTC il y a vraiment du potentiel et j'avoue que les services de google, en particulier mon petit Gmail à moi seraient très heureux de se voir porter aisément sur mon Tel (de l IMAP pour Gmail ?). Noel c'est encore si loiiiiin


----------



## naas (30 Août 2007)

gmail, google map, spreadsheet en lecture ecriture pas comme ce iphone  , miam miam :love:


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

En attendant le soft pour débloquer l'iPhone 

[YOUTUBE]A3MfQIswl3k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4mFTN4JskYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

Plus sérieusement. La version 1.0.2 du programme de l'iPhone casse les hack de la TurboSIm et hardware

Source: ici


----------



## Exxon (31 Août 2007)

J'adore tes petites vidéos.


----------



## Poutchi (31 Août 2007)

attention attention  une personne dit avoir &#233;galement fabriqu&#233; un logiciel de d&#233;simlockage. Ce dernier proposerait (je parle au conditionnel car si ca se trouve c'est un hoax) GRATUITEMENT ce logiciel &#224; tout le monde d&#232;s demain (1er septembre). (et de 3...ca en devient presque lassant ^^ tout le monde semble l'avoir trouv&#233;, mais personne ne le distribue, &#233;trange tout de m&#234;me..)

Plus d'infos: http://thefriendsociety.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3542


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

Jamais deux sans trois


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

*vous avez vu ça ?*

sources : MacBidouille


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]oZwKPDvYA2M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XrVt2ZcrWUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *vous avez vu ça ?*
> 
> sources : MacBidouille



Du coups j'ai joué en ligne depuis mon iPhone


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

Le futur écran de l'iPhone ?

ici


----------



## Exxon (31 Août 2007)

Suite au 2 vidéos peut on s'attendre à la disponibilité de l'iphone dans toutes les fnac eveil et jeux? :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2007)

Voire une &#233;dition sp&#233;ciale AdiBou 


N'emp&#234;che que c'est impressionant!!!  Essayez de le faire avec un smartphone windows mobile...


----------



## LALLES (31 Août 2007)

APPLE va devoir activer la vente de son iphone....NOKIA risque de lui "couper l'herbe sous le pied"



> Cela ressemble à un iPhone, cela fonctionne comme un iPhone mais cela n'est pas un iPhone... Le constructeur finlandais Nokia a présenté lors d'un évènement presse une vidéo de la prochaine interface Nokia. Oui c'est carrement inspiré de l'iPhone et apparemment Nokia ne s'en cache pas. Dans un session questions/réponses qui a eu lieu après la présentation, Anssi Vanjoki -- Nokia's Executive VP & General Manager of Multimedia -- a dit "Si il y a quelque chose de bon dans le monde, alors on le copie avec fierté".
> ​


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

J'ai reçu l'avis d'envoi de ma TurboSIM



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Your order has been sent with the UPS under tracking number: H******. You may track your shipment online on www.ups.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwen (31 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai reçu l'avis d'envoi de ma TurboSIM



Le plus intéressant se passera quand tu auras l'avis de réception de ta Turbo SIM. On est aux aguets ici


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

Après ça va être enfermé dans le bureau , plus là pour personne et une bonne dose de stress pour la découpe de la SIM AT&T :rateau: ( parce que si je me loupe avec celle-ci je suis marron  )

Pour la SIM de mon opérateur j'ai déjà commandé une deuxième


----------



## naas (31 Août 2007)

Tu peux t'entrainer sur quelques prepay&#233;s vide avant, ou faire un modele en bois pour eviter les fausses manoeuvres


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2007)

Il y a un modèle dans la boîte , je sais pas comment on appelle ça, une sorte de guide..

On verra, je devrais la recevoir mardi ou mercredi


----------



## huexley (31 Août 2007)

un unlock raté

J'aurai tellement aimé voir les soudures


----------



## naas (31 Août 2007)

Il est tellement bourrin qu'il ne sait m&#234;me pas poster un jpg :bebe:
et il a foutu une adresse email comme pseudo
un bourrin je vous dis


----------



## tweek (31 Août 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> APPLE va devoir activer la vente de son iphone....NOKIA risque de lui "couper l'herbe sous le pied"



"_S'il y a quelque chose de bon dans le monde, alors on le copie avec fierté._"


J'aimerai tellement que Jobs lui crache à la gueule.


----------



## LALLES (31 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> "_S'il y a quelque chose de bon dans le monde, alors on le copie avec fierté._"
> 
> 
> J'aimerai tellement que Jobs lui crache à la gueule.



ta remarque est constructive et apporte beaucoup ...........


----------



## tweek (31 Août 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> ta remarque est constructive et apporte beaucoup ...........



idem trésor.


see quote.


----------



## arcank (31 Août 2007)

Relax 

Que l'attente est dure !


----------



## Alfoo (1 Septembre 2007)

arcank, je suis comme toi, j'attends qu'une chose, c'est sa sortie...
Apr&#232;s l'avoir manipul&#233; pendant les vacances, j'en suis tomb&#233; amoureux. Pour dire j'ai meme accroch&#233; la petite doc AT&T de l'iPhone recup&#233;r&#233; dans l'AS, au dessus de mon lit


----------



## anthoprotic (1 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a un modèle dans la boîte , je sais pas comment on appelle ça, une sorte de guide..
> 
> On verra, je devrais la recevoir mardi ou mercredi




J'ai manqué des bouts:

tu as recç ton iphone ou non?

de quelle carte tu parle?

as tu obtenu de digiblog ou il est un arnaqueur (je n'ai pas suivi)
Merci


----------



## arcank (1 Septembre 2007)

Oui, il a d&#233;j&#224; son iPhone.
Il parle d'une carte TurboSIM  (pas encore tout compris comment &#231;a marche )
Pour l'acheteur, j'avoue que j'ai d&#251; louper quelques postes des frasques de La Mouette


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> J'ai manqué des bouts:


oui


> tu as recç ton iphone ou non?


oui


> de quelle carte tu parle?


turbo sim !



> as tu obtenu de digiblog ou il est un arnaqueur (je n'ai pas suivi)
> Merci


bon la faut lire les pages precedentes quand même hein


----------



## Poutchi (1 Septembre 2007)

J'ai aussi re&#231;u mon iPhone tantot et franchement eh bien..c'est le r&#234;ve   tr&#232;s probablement le meilleur portable que j'ai jamais tenu entre mes mains!


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Oui, il a déjà son iPhone.
> Il parle d'une carte TurboSIM  (pas encore tout compris comment ça marche )
> Pour l'acheteur, j'avoue que j'ai dû louper quelques postes des frasques de La Mouette



J'ai acheté ma Turbo SIM ici ( actuellement épuisé) 
Ensuite je vais appliqué cette méthode: ici pour desimlocker l'iPhone

Voilà


----------



## xao85 (1 Septembre 2007)

Et ben  yen a qui ont du courage! Moi je préfère attendre sa sortie en france!


----------



## tyler_d (1 Septembre 2007)

plus le temps passe, plus je me pose une question :

ma réflexion :

1 - on sait tous que l'iphone sortira d'ici à la fin de l'année, très certainement un peu avant les fetes pour assurer que ça soit le "hit" de noel.
Apple va se la jouer "nintendo wii" (j'ai lu une rumeur de 50 000 appareil dispo sur mac4ever je crois), du coup il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde, et il faudra attendre.... sûrement janvier pour avoir la possibilité d'en trouver à nouveau à la vente...

2- Apple renouvelle ses produits au moins une fois par an. Et les mise à jour de ses produits se font pour l'ensemble des pays. Quand un mac book ou un ipod est maj lors d'un keynote, il est immédiatement dispo dans tous les pays où apple le vend (seul exception, l'ipod mini qu'on a attendu 8 mois en France, tout comme l'iphone, mais depuis ce n'est plus arrivé).

ma question est la suivante : qui pense qu'apple annoncera une maj de l'iphone, en janvier à macworld ? étant sorti sur les principaux marché (sauf l'asie) à ce moment, les stocks étant faible, pourquoi pas un nouveau produit ? 

ok, personne ne le sait ! mais ma question est la suivante :
- à 600 euros la bete (ne révons pas, les taux de conversions n'ont jamais été favorable et pour apple 1$=1euro), avec une sortie fin d'année, est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup de se jeter dessus à ce moment là ? est ce qu'il ne serait pas judicieux d'attendre macworld ?  (d'autant que leopard sorti, il y aura vraisemblablement des annonces de nouveaux produits ou de mise à jour importante de la gamme comme on l'a appris lors des derniers résultats financiers...)

vous l'aurez bien compris, plus le temps passe, plus j'hésite vraiment à mettre 600 euros dans un appareil qui aura presque un an au moment de sa sorti chez nous... (il a été présenté en janvier...) et surtout à la veille d'une grande keynote...


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2007)

D'un autre cot&#233; apr&#232;s 90 jours AT&T doit donner le code pour d&#233;bloquer ses telephones aux clients qui en font la demande, il y aura donc quelques iphone en vente sur ebay.
rajout&#233; &#224; ceci la fran&#231;isation de l'interface...


----------



## freepda (1 Septembre 2007)

Je cherche un vendeur serieux sur ebay pour importer un iphone. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrai me conseiller ?

@+


----------



## tweek (1 Septembre 2007)

freepda a dit:


> Je cherche un vendeur serieux sur ebay pour importer un iphone. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrai me conseiller ?
> 
> @+



oui, tu recherches le mot "iphone" dans la barre de recherche ebay, et tu tombes sur les bons résultats.


----------



## Poutchi (1 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> vous l'aurez bien compris, plus le temps passe, plus j'hésite vraiment à mettre 600 euros dans un appareil qui aura presque un an au moment de sa sorti chez nous... (il a été présenté en janvier...) et surtout à la veille d'une grande keynote...



en réalité il aura un an en juin  pas en janvier. il a été présenté en janvier mais n'était pas disponible à la commercialisation. Je trouve que c'est un point important..


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2007)

freepda a dit:


> Je cherche un vendeur serieux sur ebay pour importer un iphone. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrai me conseiller ?
> 
> @+



Elle: ici


----------



## Twilight (1 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle: ici



J'avoue qu'en un coup, ça me tente... J'attends la keynote du 5, et si pas de dates ou que la date et les offres ne me conviennent pas, je crois que je rejoindrai le club des gens qui importent leur iPhone des states.

T'es sur de ton coup La mouette ? Le tien vient de là ? Evaluations positives de connaissances ?  Merci


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2007)

L'adresse provient du forum FrenchiPhone forum, où certain lui ont acheté des iPhone ..


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2007)

Ca bouge cot&#233; logiciels de d&#233;plombage qui ont fait une d&#233;mo aux journaleux de CNN.
http://edition.cnn.com/2007/TECH/09/01/apple.iphone/index.html?iref=topnews


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2007)

Mais toujours rien à se mettre dans la fenêtre de téléchargement


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais toujours rien &#224; se mettre dans la fen&#234;tre de t&#233;l&#233;chargement


Nanh rien :sleep:

au fait tu as vu ?


> It seems there is a bug which prevents the Turbo Sim from being properly programmed when the SMS storage is full


----------



## freepda (1 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> oui, tu recherches le mot "iphone" dans la barre de recherche ebay, et tu tombes sur les bons résultats.



Ah bon ?


----------



## Poutchi (1 Septembre 2007)

Twilight a dit:


> J'avoue qu'en un coup, &#231;a me tente... J'attends la keynote du 5, et si pas de dates ou que la date et les offres ne me conviennent pas, je crois que je rejoindrai le club des gens qui importent leur iPhone des states.
> 
> T'es sur de ton coup La mouette ? Le tien vient de l&#224; ? Evaluations positives de connaissances ?  Merci



Moi je l'ai achet&#233; chez elle  
-Tr&#232;s rapide: j'ai pass&#233; commande mardi &#224; 15h, elle l'a fait envoyer &#224; 18h le m&#234;me jour et m'a envoy&#233; par e-mail le num&#233;ro de suivis. Hier soir, mon iPhone &#233;tait arriv&#233;
-Tr&#232;s bonne communication: je lui ai demand&#233; des infos sur ou suivre mon colis et le d&#233;lai dans lequel il arriverait, 5 minutes apr&#232;s elle m'avait r&#233;pondu (et en francais en plus)
-Elle t'&#233;vite les frais de douane!
-Dans la boite le ticket de caisse en cas de pepin prouvant l'achat dans un AppleStore
-Et &#233;videment l'iPhone dans sa boite sous blister, jamais d&#233;ball&#233;, vraiment nickel chrome! 

Chaudement conseill&#233;e!


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2007)

par contre cot&#233; caracteristiques technique c'est a revoir


> Bluetooth, Ecran couleur, WAP, Compatible Java, MMS, Lecteur MP3, Sons polyphoniques, USB, Vibreur, Garantie fabricant


----------



## freepda (1 Septembre 2007)

je viens de commander le miens ici, apparement de bonnes critiques :

hxxx://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120156867693&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr2_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT&refitem=120156867140&itemcount=2&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2007)

Je crois bien que la TurboSim c'est pour aujourd'hui...:rateau: 

Vous tiens au courant de l'avanc&#233;e de travaux


----------



## Louis XIV (3 Septembre 2007)

L'iPhone sait capter des r&#233;seaux belges... Prochaine &#233;tape : allez dessus


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2007)

Louis XIV a dit:


> L'iPhone sait capter des réseaux belges... Prochaine étape : allez dessus


C'est le dernier lapin à courir de le faire marcher en natif sur les réseaux européens...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est le dernier lapin à courir de le faire marcher en natif sur les réseaux européens...



toi, t'es parti chasser je vois.


----------



## bouilla (3 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi aller dépenser du blé en plus dans une Turbosim alors qu'on est sur le point d'avoir une solution logicielle pour le desimlockage ?

Coucou a tous ceux que je connais


----------



## falcom1998 (3 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, je suis actuellement aux usa , et je viens de m'acheter l'iphone 4 Go + mbp 17" , pour pouvoir l'utilisser en france il me faut une turbosim , mais impossible de trouver , appart sur ebay , ou les prix sont prohibitifs , qqn sait ou est qu'on peut en trouver ? autre eite que ne soit pad bladox ou pdaphone , merci


----------



## tyler_d (3 Septembre 2007)

à ceux qui ont l'iphone en europe et veulent s'en servir comme téléphone : une fois que vous l'aurez désimlocké, vous conserver l'interface en anglais donc ? (je parle surtout du clavier qwerty, ya pas de solution sur ce sujet ?)


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> à ceux qui ont l'iphone en europe et veulent s'en servir comme téléphone : une fois que vous l'aurez désimlocké, vous conserver l'interface en anglais donc ? (je parle surtout du clavier qwerty, ya pas de solution sur ce sujet ?)


C'est fou ce que l'on trouve dans les news de macg&#233;.


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2007)

Bon alors personne parle de l'iphone comme un telephone de bourges ?


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

Tiens, t'as lu les news de macg&#233;.


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2007)

pour une fois qu'une news n'est pas traduite d'appleinsider ou engadget.


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors personne parle de l'iphone comme un telephone de bourges ?



Comme tous les SmartPhones 

Bon dans quelques semaines on le verra en vrai à AE 

D'ici là vive les vacances en septembre !!!


----------



## Poutchi (4 Septembre 2007)

L'iPhone V2 serait en fait...la V1   A lire:



> Dans le m&#234;me temps, l&#8217;autre point digne d&#8217;int&#233;r&#234;t concerne les fonctionnalit&#233;s des puces embarqu&#233;es. Leur analyse permet de remarquer que nombre des &#8216;fonctionnalit&#233;s absentes&#8217; selon la presse sont en fait int&#233;gr&#233;es dans l&#8217;&#233;lectronique utilis&#233;e par Apple pour son t&#233;l&#233;phone et ne demandent qu&#8217;&#224; &#234;tre activ&#233;es. La firme de Cupertino utilise tr&#232;s certainement la plate-forme technologique de r&#233;f&#233;rence d&#8217;Infineon MP-E+ ou MP-EU. L&#8217;une et l&#8217;autre permettent l&#8217;activation &#224; volont&#233; de fonctions d&#233;sir&#233;es dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone, comme le 3G, Flash, Java, les MMS, la fonction de cam&#233;ra vid&#233;o, l&#8217;enregistrement sonore, la reconnaissance vocale, le GPS ou la radio FM&#8230; Autant dire qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a pour ainsi dire pas de technologie moderne et r&#233;cente absente dans l&#8217;iPhone ; celles-ci elles restent seulement &#224; activer.


----------



## kitetrip (4 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon alors personne parle de l'iphone comme un telephone de bourges ?



Ben un bon gadget quoi... Pour l'instant je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà eu besoin de voir immédiatement vos mails dans le bus :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> L'iPhone V2 serait en fait...la V1   A lire:


Ben activer la 3G alors qu'il n'y a pas de puce 3G dedans... :mouais:

Ca sent l'analyse du bord du comptoir!


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Ben un bon gadget quoi... Pour l'instant je ne sais pas si vous avez déjà eu besoin de voir immédiatement vos mails dans le bus :mouais:



Non, mais quand je suis en déplacement commercial, j'aime biens actualiser mon agenda Dot Mac u savoir si un client m'as envoyé un courriel. 

De plus, si je loupe une journée de News de MacGen, je suis en manque


----------



## Poutchi (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben activer la 3G alors qu'il n'y a pas de puce 3G dedans... :mouais:
> 
> Ca sent l'analyse du bord du comptoir!



Je vais te donner le lien de l'analyse complète, perso j'y crois quand même, c'est plausible  http://www.ipodbackstage.com/ipod/2007/07/liphone-aura-t-.html#more


----------



## niko34 (4 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je vais te donner le lien de l'analyse complète, perso j'y crois quand même, c'est plausible  http://www.ipodbackstage.com/ipod/2007/07/liphone-aura-t-.html#more



Ce qui est curieux, c'est qu'en fait, personne ne sait exactement quelle puce est utilisée. Si  c'est effectivement une puce infineon comme le dit ipodbackstage, c'est une très bonne nouvelle. Mais, en cherchant sur google, je n'ai trouvé aucune confirmation de l'utilisation de cette puce... à part sur le site en question....


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Je vais te donner le lien de l'analyse complète, perso j'y crois quand même, c'est plausible  http://www.ipodbackstage.com/ipod/2007/07/liphone-aura-t-.html#more


http://www.iphoneinfrance.fr/news/post/2007/07/08/mais-que-peut-il-donc-y-avoir-un-iphone/
http://www.gearlog.com/2007/07/iphones_processor_samsung_s3c6.php
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126137
Voici les composantes de l'iPhone


L'auteur de l'article que tu cites explique qu'AT&T cache cette fonction en emp&#234;chant le roaming jusque fin septembre... Or le roaming est d'ors et d&#233;j&#224; possible. :hein: Du coup, son hypoth&#232;se est quelque peu d&#233;cr&#233;dibil&#233;e. :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> http://www.iphoneinfrance.fr/news/post/2007/07/08/mais-que-peut-il-donc-y-avoir-un-iphone/
> http://www.gearlog.com/2007/07/iphones_processor_samsung_s3c6.php
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126137
> Voici les composantes de l'iPhone
> ...



Il parle du roaming en 3G...


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2007)

Je l'ai essayé à midi chez un Apple Center à Lyon !!!

Plutôt sympa à manipuler, ça marche bien comme dans les pubs. La manipulation est précise et avec les photos c'est excellent.

L'appareil photo est moyen, même assez loin du 2 mégapixels que j'ai dans mon Sony K750i ... Ce n'est pas leur savoir faire de toute manière.

Sinon il parait large mais c'est nécéssaire pour une telle diagonale d'écran.

J'ai essayé la frappe clavier avec le shell d'OS X (oui ce n'est pas en standard  ), et ça marche très bien. On arrive a taper les commande unix sans trop de soucis même si j'en suis resté à la base 

Je n'ai évidement pas pu tester la téléphonie, ni le mp3. Et je n'ai pas eu le temps de surfer. Il faudra que je repasse !

Donc bien sympa, mais je ne suis pas encore prêt à une addition quand même salée, d'autant plus que comme je le disais, la mémoire non extensible est un problème pour moi s'il doit remplacer mon téléphone et mon iPod ...


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je l'ai essayé à midi chez un Apple Center à Lyon !!!


Lequel?  :rose:


----------



## naas (4 Septembre 2007)

C'etait quel r&#233;seau sur l'iphone ?


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

Le roaming se fait avec Orange (cf. photo plus haut )

Sinon &#231;a voudrait dire qu'il l'ont d&#233;bloqu&#233;.  :style:


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'etait quel réseau sur l'iphone ?



Il n'était pas sur un réseau.


----------



## tyler_d (4 Septembre 2007)

wais, expliquer l'absence de 3g pour éviter des imports "sauvages", c'est plus que bancal comme explication...

il n'y a pas de puce 3g car tout le monde s'en fou aux USA, et c'est presque pareil chez nous !
et en plus ça consomme beaucoup d'énergie donc... 

il n'y aura pas de 3g non plus dans l'iphone européen, j'en suis sur !


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

Et franchement je pr&#233;f&#232;re avoir l'EDGE que la 3G, eux fois moins d'autonomie pour env. 10&#37; de gain de rapidit&#233; effective...  :hein:


----------



## Poutchi (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et franchement je pr&#233;f&#232;re avoir l'EDGE que la 3G, eux fois moins d'autonomie pour env. 10&#37; de gain de rapidit&#233; effective...  :hein:



en m&#234;me temps si ca se trouve il y a les 2 et personnes ne s'en rend compte  suffit que tu le d&#233;sactive et pouf aucune perte d'&#233;nergie. elle est pas belle la vie?

Par Ailleur, ayant un iPhone, je peux vous dire que sa batterie est diablement r&#233;sistante! passer d'un iPod 5G &#224; l'iPhone c'est le choc! Il consomme peu =)

Notement gr&#226;ce au fait que le mettre en verouillage &#233;teint tout simplement l'&#233;cran, c'est certainement un tr&#232;s grand gain d'&#233;nergie!


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> en m&#234;me temps si ca se trouve il y a les 2 et personnes ne s'en rend compte  suffit que tu le d&#233;sactive et pouf aucune perte d'&#233;nergie. elle est pas belle la vie?
> 
> Par Ailleur, ayant un iPhone, je peux vous dire que sa batterie est diablement r&#233;sistante! passer d'un iPod 5G &#224; l'iPhone c'est le choc! Il consomme peu =)
> 
> Notement gr&#226;ce au fait que le mettre en verouillage &#233;teint tout simplement l'&#233;cran, c'est certainement un tr&#232;s grand gain d'&#233;nergie!


Et tu voudrais g&#226;cher toute cette belle autonomie pour un ptit chouille de vitesse?!?!!


----------



## acidjack (4 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si j'achète aujourd'hui un iphone aux USA et que j'habite en Belgique, combien de temps vais-je devoir attendre pour utiliser la fonction gsm de l'iphone, de plus quelles options pourrais-je ou non utiliser? et si je le désimlock est-ce qu'il marcherai sur mobistar?

Merci

Julien


----------



## miz_ici (4 Septembre 2007)

Tu pourais utiliser toutes les fonctions qui n'ont pas besoin d'un materiel installé chez l' operateur en partenariat avec Apple. Donc en clair tu pourais seulement te servir des fonction Baladeur (iPod).


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et tu voudrais gâcher toute cette belle autonomie pour un ptit chouille de vitesse?!?!!



Et pourquoi pas, chaque utilisateur choisi son utilisation. Après tout on a aussi le droit de vouloir une seule heure d'autonomie


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas, chaque utilisateur choisi son utilisation. Après tout on a aussi le droit de vouloir une seule heure d'autonomie


CLG? Ephesus? Bimp?


----------



## Dark Farmer (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben activer la 3G alors qu'il n'y a pas de puce 3G dedans... :mouais:
> 
> Ca sent l'analyse du bord du comptoir!



IL ne l'on toujours pas activé car tout simplement qu'au USA ils n'ont pas la 3G


----------



## acidjack (4 Septembre 2007)

mais si je met ma carte mobistar en belgique je serais su r mon reseaux avec acces wifi chez moi par exemple?

Ju


----------



## Poutchi (4 Septembre 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Tu pourais utiliser toutes les fonctions qui n'ont pas besoin d'un materiel installé chez l' operateur en partenariat avec Apple. Donc en clair tu pourais seulement te servir des fonction Baladeur (iPod).



Heu tu oublies aussi les fonctions accessibles via le Wifi


----------



## acidjack (4 Septembre 2007)

et je pourrais téléphoner via mobistar ou pas? et syncroniser avec isync?

Ju


----------



## naas (4 Septembre 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> mais si je met ma carte mobistar en belgique je serais su r mon reseaux avec acces wifi chez moi par exemple?
> 
> Ju



bah pas pour l'instant.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)

acidjack a dit:


> et je pourrais téléphoner via mobistar ou pas? et syncroniser avec isync?
> 
> Ju



Il n'est pas disponible à ce jour en Europe, donc wait and see. Personne ne pourra t'en dire plus, si ce n'est des supputations.


----------



## acidjack (4 Septembre 2007)

oki merci à vous


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2007)

M'en fout. :sleep:


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> CLG? Ephesus? Bimp?



ICLG


----------



## butok (5 Septembre 2007)

juste pour signaler un truc.
Je consulte souvent le blog iphon france. Mais j'ai jamais pris le temps de le bookmarké, et je rettappe iphon france a chaque fois dans la barre google de safari. 
Et oh surprise, aujourd'hui, au lieu d'avoir en premier lien le blog, le premier lien est un lien sur apple france ... 


moi je dis ça comme ça.. Mais ça sent tres tres bon quand même.


----------



## PommeQ (5 Septembre 2007)

Plus de 4Go et le 8Go en baisse cotés tarif ... de bonnes news


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Septembre 2007)

En sacr&#233;e baisse, oui!!! 

400$     (donc s&#251;rement 400&#8364;  )


----------



## gto55 (5 Septembre 2007)

Est ce que vous auriez des infos sur la date de présentation officielle de l'iPhone en europe ?

Est ce que les prix, opérateur téléphonique seront annoncés à l'apple expo de paris d'après vous ?

Merci :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## arcank (5 Septembre 2007)

Apparemment la Keynote de ce soir n'en a pas fait mention, sinon, on en aurait eu un large &#233;cho 

Et avec Apple, on peut rien pr&#233;voir vraiment. Donc il faudra attendre l'Apple Expo pour savoir.

J'esp&#232;re qu'ils ne referont pas le coup de pr&#233;senter les nouveaut&#233;s &#224; Londres 
Pour ma premi&#232;re Apple Expo 

Edit: il me vient une id&#233;e.
Pour la baisse de tarif drastique aux USA de l'iPhone, ne serait-ce pas pour anticiper la vente en Europe, surtout les pays o&#249; la vente li&#233;e est prohib&#233;e.
Ainsi, ils pourraient vendre l'iPhone en version libre &#224; 500 ou 600&#8364;.


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> En sacr&#233;e baisse, oui!!!
> 
> 400$     (donc s&#251;rement 400&#8364;  )



Si ce tarif est le m&#234;me dans tous les pays, c'est une sacr&#233;e attaque dans le milieu des smartphones. Apple ne vise plus 1&#37; mais bien plus du coup.

On ne va pas s'en plaindre et j'attend de voir le prix en euros TTC chez nous. L'&#233;cart n'est plus si gros avec l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone a quand m&#234;me quelques trucs en plus.

J'aimerais d'ailleurs savoir en d&#233;tails quels sont les diff&#233;rences au niveau applicatif et &#233;ventuellement au niveau de l'OS.

Reste &#224; savoir si des versions 16 (voir 32) Go sortiront vite ...


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Septembre 2007)

Apple aura vendu à la fin de septembre un million d'iPhone, il aura fallu 9 mois à M$ pour vendre autant de Zune.


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Apple aura vendu &#224; la fin de septembre un million d'iPhone, il aura fallu 9 mois &#224; M$ pour vendre autant de Zune.



faut dire aussi qu'entre dire &#224; un copain:

moi "regarde"
lui "ouahouh un iphone, je peux le toucher s'il te pla&#238;t"
moi "nanh  "


et
lui "oh oh dis moi c'est quoi &#231;a ?
moi "c'est un lecteur mp3"
lui "ah ouaih ? c'est quelle marque ?"
moi "un zune"
lui ":bebe: :bebe: :bebe: un quoi un zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



moi "oui bon &#231;a va hein  "


y a pas photo hein


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Septembre 2007)

Entre une brique et un diamant, mon coeur et ma raison ont tranch&#233;. :love:


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Entre une brique et un diamant, mon coeur et ma raison ont tranch&#233;. :love:



Sur une ile d&#233;serte, avec beaucoup de briques tu as une maison, avec beaucoup de diamants tu as ... un tas de diamants. Attention aux apparences 

Pour poursuivre sur le sujet, Apple Expo pourrait &#234;tre un bon d&#233;but pour l'iPhone. Enfin ce sont vraiment les conditions de l'op&#233;rateur qui vont faire ou pas le succ&#232;s. J'esp&#232;re que ce ne sera pas li&#233; &#224; des forfaits hors de prix !


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Sur une ile déserte, avec beaucoup de briques tu as une maison, avec beaucoup de diamants tu as ... un tas de diamants. Attention aux apparences
> 
> Pour poursuivre sur le sujet, Apple Expo pourrait être un bon début pour l'iPhone. Enfin ce sont vraiment les conditions de l'opérateur qui vont faire ou pas le succès. J'espère que ce ne sera pas lié à des forfaits hors de prix !



c'est vrai que question apparences le zune :rose: :sick:


----------



## LALLES (6 Septembre 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Edit: il me vient une idée.
> Pour la baisse de tarif drastique aux USA de l'iPhone, ne serait-ce pas pour anticiper la vente en Europe, surtout les pays où la vente liée est prohibée.
> Ainsi, ils pourraient vendre l'iPhone en version libre à 500 ou 600.



Je pense comme toi...

Le secret sur la strategie en Europe et la baisse du prix de l'iphone sont bien sûr lié !

Apple permet ainsi, a AT&T d'ajouter encore des clients qui hestitaient au vu du prix aux USA.... et ce avant d'annoncer une strategie plus ouverte en Europe et plus abordable qui pourrait nuire a AT&T (import de iphone non simlocké sur le sol americain...)

L'iphone sera surement disponible au plus tard en même temps que l'ipod touch ( ou du moins on sera quoi )....on pourra ainsi faire le choix entre l'ipod ou l'iphone...


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Je pense comme toi...
> 
> Le secret sur la strategie en Europe et la baisse du prix de l'iphone sont bien sûr lié !





indeed...


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Je pense comme toi...
> 
> Le secret sur la strategie en Europe et la baisse du prix de l'iphone sont bien s&#251;r li&#233; !



Le d&#233;simlockage aussi  , parcequ'un mobile pas cher avec un forfait chez un op&#233;rateur impos&#233;, plus des forfait hors de prix, tr&#232;s peu pour moi.

iTunes 7.4 disponible


----------



## Groumpff (6 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Si ce tarif est le même dans tous les pays, c'est une sacrée attaque dans le milieu des smartphones. Apple ne vise plus 1% mais bien plus du coup.
> 
> On ne va pas s'en plaindre et j'attend de voir le prix en euros TTC chez nous. L'écart n'est plus si gros avec l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone a quand même quelques trucs en plus.
> 
> ...


 
C'est clair que ce coup ci, c'est la pdm en téléphonie qui est visée !!!  

Et je vois mal la clientèle iphone changer de mobile rapidement vu l'engin !!! :love: 

Je crois que la CA des sonneries c'est plus que la musique dans beaucoup d'endroits ... donc moins cher le téléphone ça a un sens .... surtout qu'avec le volume d'ipod touch qui vont être vendu, je vois mal quel fabricant de téléphone va pouvoir acheter les écrans tactiles et la mémoire à meilleur prix qu'Apple !!!  

... et je parle même pas de la partie logicielle qui coute surement plus cher à un Nokia qu'à un Apple !

En plus le fric d'Apple va se baser sur une notion d'abonnement !!! La mecque en gros ! 

Bonne chance à la concurrence car c'est pas un produit, c'est un putain d'écosystème que Apple a batis !!! 

En plus j'ai oublié de parler de l'assaut sur la vidéo entre iphone, ipod touch classic et nano ! :rose:


----------



## niko34 (6 Septembre 2007)

Est-ce que l'iPhone va profiter aussi du 'iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store'? J'ai rien vu la dessus. Ce serait pas mal comme fonctionnalit&#233;.


----------



## Paradise (6 Septembre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'iPhone va profiter aussi du 'iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store'? J'ai rien vu la dessus. Ce serait pas mal comme fonctionnalit&#233;.



Bha oui je pense, la ou il y a moyen de faire de l' $$$$    et puis entre un iPhone et un New Pod Touch... Apple serait tr&#232;s b&#234;te de pas le proposer


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Est-ce que l'iPhone va profiter aussi du 'iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store'? J'ai rien vu la dessus. Ce serait pas mal comme fonctionnalité.



oui, ca a été dit  la MAJ Firmware pour l'inclure se fera dans le courant du mois.


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> oui, ca a été dit  la MAJ Firmware pour l'inclure se fera dans le courant du mois.



Je la ferais pas à moins d'être certain que ça ne block pas les hack


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je la ferais pas à moins d'être certain que ça ne block pas les hack



Bof, ça te fera une appli de plus.

Je me demande ce que ça fait si tu as plus de 16 applis sur le home screen..


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Bof, &#231;a te fera une appli de plus.
> 
> Je me demande ce que &#231;a fait si tu as plus de 16 applis sur le home screen..


Ben il te suffit d'avoir un joli lanceur. :love:


----------



## niko34 (6 Septembre 2007)

@Poutchi
@Paradise

J'avais raté cette info, merci .


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben il te suffit d'avoir un joli lanceur. :love:



Un beau bordel quoi


----------



## niko34 (6 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben il te suffit d'avoir un joli lanceur. :love:



très sympa ce lanceur. Y'a aussi summerboard qui permet de scroller dans les applications : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=CNV-TKKudaQ


----------



## Poutchi (6 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Bof, ça te fera une appli de plus.
> 
> Je me demande ce que ça fait si tu as plus de 16 applis sur le home screen..



ca fait..rien  l'application n'apparait tout simplement pas :rateau:


----------



## acidjack (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si en achetant un iphone aux usa aujourd'hui je peux utiliser toutes les fonctions mise à part telephone en belgique et puis quand il arrivera dans nos contrée activé alors un abonnement?

Merci Julien


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

Peut-&#234;tre, peut-&#234;tre pas. 


Ce qui est s&#251;r, c'est qu'il ne va pas arriver tout de suite en belgique... Apr&#232;s reste le d&#233;simlockage.  

Enfin tu risque de te tra&#238;ner un iPhone en anglais. (pas pratique pour la saisie pr&#233;dictive :hein: )


----------



## acidjack (6 Septembre 2007)

et il n'y a pas de possibilité de changer la langue? et chez vous (en france) ceux qui l'on désimlocker peuvent utiliser toute les option?

Merci


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

Pour la langue, il y en a qui ont chang&#233; l'interface pas le dico.

Et tout marche, sauf ce qui n&#233;cessite une adaptation de l'op&#233;rateur t&#233;l&#233;phonique (par ex: visualvoicemail)


----------



## acidjack (6 Septembre 2007)

si je l'achete maintenant sur apple store us je sais l'acheter et changer l'interface en fran&#231;ais + le clavier aussi?

merci


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Septembre 2007)

Tu changes juste le nom des boutons et les menus,
m-pas les claviers, ni le reste (surtout la saisie :mouais: )


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas j'espère que cette baisse de prix va faire réagir la concurrence. Les derniers mobiles de Sony, les K850i et W960i sont pas mal mais à 550 et 760 euros, ça fait très cher du coup. Ce sont les prix sans abonnement pas contre, et peut-être que sans abonnement un iPhone vaudrait plus de 1000 euros ...

Il faut dire que pour celui qui cherche un téléphone qui prenne de bonnes photos, l'iPhone est pas au niveau. J'ai essayé dans le magasin avec celui du vendeur et mon K750i est bien meilleur avec la même résolution. Du coup coup le K850i avec son optique cybershot 5 MP doit être pas mal du tout 

Allez, pour Apple Expo, une version 2 mister Jobs avec tout ce qui manquait encore et il n'y aura plus d'hésitation ...


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

STP Steve rajoutes nous une machine &#224; caf&#233; dedans, &#231;a serait super pratique et extr&#234;mement innovant.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Septembre 2007)

Si le prix de l'iPhone actuel baisse, c'est peut-&#234;tre aussi pour laisser de la place &#224; un second mod&#232;le plus cher (et plus fourni, bien s&#251;r) dans quelque temps.


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si le prix de l'iPhone actuel baisse, c'est peut-être aussi pour laisser de la place à un second modèle plus cher (et plus fourni, bien sûr) dans quelque temps.



Oui avec 16 ou 32 Go ce serait pas mal.


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

Bon c'est bien gentil tout &#231;a mais le d&#233;bloquage, on est ou la mouette ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Bon c'est bien gentil tout &#231;a mais le d&#233;bloquage, on est ou la mouette ?


Il est occup&#233;. Il cherche ses 200 dollars.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

Avec  32Go :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il est occup&#233;. Il cherche ses 200 dollars.


_
*LA MOUETTE DU DEBLOQUE OU QUOI !!! *



  _


----------



## tyler_d (7 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si le prix de l'iPhone actuel baisse, c'est peut-être aussi pour laisser de la place à un second modèle plus cher (et plus fourni, bien sûr) dans quelque temps.



pas sur, l'ipod a baissé de prix depuis son lancement en 2001, pour trouevr son prix "d'équilibre" aux alentours de 300 euros. Quand il y a eu des mise à jour, le prix n'a pas changé (sauf pour cette erreur d'ipod "photo"...)

suffit de regarder l'ipod touch qui démarre à 300 euros...

mais il est évident que l'iphone 16GO risque de débarquer dans pas trop longtemps...


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> _
> *LA MOUETTE DU DEBLOQUE OU QUOI !!! *
> 
> 
> ...



Vi vi..

J'attends la TSim ..j'ai bien essay&#233; d'en bricoler une avec un morceau d'alu, &#231;a marche po..
Selon le tracking elles sont &#224; la fronti&#232;re..Comme les 2 iPhone qui l'accompagne ... ( pas de commentaires please )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Vi vi..
> 
> J'attends la TSim ..j'ai bien essayé d'en bricoler une avec un morceau d'alu, ça marche po..
> Selon le tracking elles sont à la frontière..Comme les 2 iPhone qui l'accompagne ...* ( pas de commentaires please *)


----------



## lifenight (7 Septembre 2007)

D'après la mouette, la team qui a sorti le hack pour tout franciser est en train de s'occuper du dico de l'iphone.

J'espère vraiment que l'iphone sera dispo (assez vite) en belgique


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2007)

N'oublie pas les photos. :love:


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> D'après la mouette, la team qui a sorti le hack pour tout franciser est en train de s'occuper du dico de l'iphone.
> 
> J'espère vraiment que l'iphone sera dispo (assez vite) en belgique



Comme le iPod Touch a le même soft que l'iPhone on devrait pouvoir transférer tout ça d'un iPodTouch à un iPhone


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Vi vi..
> 
> J'attends la TSim ..j'ai bien essayé d'en bricoler une avec un morceau d'alu, ça marche po..
> Selon le tracking elles sont à la frontière..Comme les 2 iPhone qui l'accompagne ... ( pas de commentaires please )



C'est pas que j'attends de savoir si ça marche vraiment pour en acheter hein, nannnnnh pas du tout  :rateau:  

pas de commentaires donc :rateau:


----------



## gto55 (7 Septembre 2007)

toujours pas d'info pour l'iPhone en europe ??? :hein:   :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2007)

C'est bientôt l'Apple Expo de Paris...patience


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

gto55 a dit:


> toujours pas d'info pour l'iPhone en europe ??? :hein:   :mouais:



benh telephone pour savoir   

la mouette, c'est nouveau &#231;a ou non ?
http://apcmag.com/7122/how_to_hack_and_iphone_and_get_it_to_work_in_australia_using_your_mac


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2007)

C'est la méthode que je vais utiliser pour desimlocker les iPhone  

Mais c'est pas nouveau  c'est depuis début août environs


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est la méthode que je vais utiliser pour desimlocker les iPhone
> 
> Mais c'est pas nouveau  c'est depuis début août environs



C'est bien ce qui me semblait 
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126834


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2007)

You Tube fonctionne tr&#232;s bien. ( en rapport avec la niews) 
Il faut prendre les autorisations d'un iPhone activ&#233; avec AT&T, et les injecter via Proprety list editor dans les fichiers de ton iPhone..avec Fugu, Transmit ou CyberDuck ..un jeu d'enfant


----------



## LALLES (7 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Peut-être, peut-être pas.
> 
> 
> Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il ne va pas arriver tout de suite en belgique...
> )



Ah Bon ! tu as une source sûr pour affirmer ca  ?


----------



## lifenight (7 Septembre 2007)

Je connais quelqu'un qui part aux usa demain, l'iPhone n'étant pas encore débloqué ça me fait peur de lui demander d'en prendre un, quel dilemme ! :hein:


----------



## am.54 (7 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous. Quelqu'un saurait-il si iphone a une fonction agenda (rempaçant ainsi un PAL) et s'il sera possible d'utilisé ical sur le iphone ?


----------



## lifenight (7 Septembre 2007)

am.54 a dit:


> Salut à tous. Quelqu'un saurait-il si iphone a une fonction agenda (rempaçant ainsi un PAL) et s'il sera possible d'utilisé ical sur le iphone ?



Oui, pas de problème


----------



## ricchy (7 Septembre 2007)

Quelle bande d'impatients.


----------



## irix2A (8 Septembre 2007)

salut 

ce soir j'ai pu tester iphone d'un client francais qui était desimlocker avec une carte orange , il marchait super bien et apparament il ma dit que sur marseille il y en avait pas mal.

par contre qu'en je lui ai dit que le prix avait baissé de 200$ hier il est devenu vert, il l a acheté a new york la semaine derniere....:rateau:


----------



## arcank (8 Septembre 2007)

Ben il peut se faire rembourser


----------



## Staby (8 Septembre 2007)

Pas rembourser... Il beneficie de 100$ de bons d'achat en Apple Store...


----------



## arcank (8 Septembre 2007)

"Therefore, we have decided to offer every iPhone customer who purchased an iPhone from either Apple or AT&T, and *who is not receiving a rebate or any other consideration*, a $100 store credit towards the purchase of any product at an Apple Retail Store or the Apple Online Store."

Limite de deux semaines pour ce faire rembourser les 200$ 

Les autres, eux, ont bien le coupon de 100$


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

irix2A a dit:


> salut
> 
> ce soir j'ai pu tester iphone d'un client francais qui était desimlocker avec une carte orange , il marchait super bien et apparament il ma dit que sur marseille il y en avait pas mal...


Par quel moyen l'iphone à été débloqué ?

ps: au fait cela ne vous dérange pas si l'on dit débloqué plutôt que desimlocké


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;bloqu&#233; = l'utiliser sans abonnement
d&#233;simlock&#233; = l'utliser sur un autre op&#233;rateur que AT&T


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/iphone-software-unlock-confirmed-on-video-297651.php


----------



## kitetrip (8 Septembre 2007)

Le coup de l'iPhone qui baisse de 200$, ça me fait immédiatement penser à Microsoft avec sa première X-Box qui avait fait le même coup... Grosoft n'ayant pas de store accueillant, ils avaient simplement offerts deux jeux pourris en dédomagement.
On avait bien rigolé sur les forums Macs.


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

La situation n'est pas exactement la même ...


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> D&#233;bloqu&#233; = l'utiliser sans abonnement
> d&#233;simlock&#233; = l'utliser sur un autre op&#233;rateur que AT&T


J'ai du mal avec d&#233;simlock&#233;, bon je sais que j'ai aucune chance mais d&#233;crypt&#233;e serait pas mal, vu que la sim est crypt&#233;e



La mouette a dit:


> La situation n'est pas exactement la m&#234;me ...


oui il n'y a pas sony ou nintendo en face de d'iphone


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

Le t&#233;l&#233;phone est lock&#233; avec la SIM d'un op&#233;rateur.

Dans le cas de l'iPhone:

-on ne d&#233;bloque pas le t&#233;l&#233;phone, on lui indique que la SIM qu'il a est une AT&#37;T avec la Turbo SIM
-Gehot ( m&#233;thode des soudures ou m&#233;thodes des aiguilles) on court-cuite le modem, pour lui faire accepter n'importe quelle SIM on d&#233;bloque le phone, qui lui-m&#234;me sera remis en &#233;tat &#224; chaque restore, car cette m&#233;thode implique un programmation du modem 

-iPhoneSIMfree doit m&#233;langer un peu des deux, en programmant le modem, et en changeant les donn&#233;es transmissent au t&#233;l&#233;phone via la SIM..

Alors fa&#238;te votre choix, l'important &#233;tant de pouvoir avoir le logo de son op&#233;rateur sur l'iPhone en le *lib&#233;rant* de la contrainte de l'op&#233;rateur choisi par Apple ..


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Alors faîte votre choix, l'important étant de pouvoir avoir le logo de son opérateur sur l'iPhone en le *libérant* de la contrainte de l'opérateur choisi par Apple ..


vi   et puis aussi de l'acheter aux US sans les taxes moins cher grâce aux copains  
ça c'est le "texaçage" :sick: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

ça me fait penser que je dois réclamer mes 200$


----------



## Gwen (8 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ça me fait penser que je dois réclamer mes 200$



Et comment tu va t'y prendre depuis l'Europe?


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2007)

En demandant simplement &#224; celui qui me les a vendu aux USA ..

 l'espoir fait vivre, je ne me fait pas beaucoup d'illusion, mais je risque rien d'essayer


----------



## Madmac (8 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> En demandant simplement à celui qui me les a vendu aux USA ..
> 
> l'espoir fait vivre, je ne me fait pas beaucoup d'illusion, mais je risque rien d'essayer



Bonjour,

sans vouloir être trop indiscrêt
tu l'as payé combien ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> En demandant simplement à celui qui me les a vendu aux USA ..
> 
> l'espoir fait vivre, je ne me fait pas beaucoup d'illusion, mais je risque rien d'essayer



En effet, il risque bien de demander le remboursement, mais est ce qu'il te le rétrocédera, je n'en suis pas certain


----------



## Poutchi (8 Septembre 2007)

moi je me suis arrangé avec ma vendeuse  elle va aller chercher le remboursement et en échange je lui ait cèdé la moitié de la somme (100$) c'est mieux que rien :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> moi je me suis arrang&#233; avec ma vendeuse  elle va aller chercher le remboursement et en &#233;change je lui ait c&#232;d&#233; la moiti&#233; de la somme (100$) c'est mieux que rien :rateau:


Mais je croyais qu'Apple ne remboursait pas mais faisait un avoir de 100$ dans ses magasins  non ?


----------



## Poutchi (8 Septembre 2007)

mon ticket date d'une semaine et demi  ca faisait 7 jours tout rond que ma vendeuse l'avait pris à l'appleStore quand papa steve a fait son annonce ^^ j'ai donc droit aux 200$ de ristourne.


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> mon ticket date d'une semaine et demi  ca faisait 7 jours tout rond que ma vendeuse l'avait pris à l'appleStore quand papa steve a fait son annonce ^^ j'ai donc droit aux 200$ de ristourne.


Ah je ne savais pas que ceux qui l'ont achet&#233; dans la derni&#232;re semaine sont vraiment rembours&#233; 

C'est cool pour toi


----------



## Poutchi (8 Septembre 2007)

ca fait partie de la charte d'Apple:
Si une baisse des tarifs &#224; lieu dans les 14 jours suivant l'achat d'un produit et si tu te manifeste dans les 14 jours suivant cette baisse, la diff&#233;rence t'es rembours&#233;e


----------



## gto55 (8 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mattthieu (9 Septembre 2007)

un iphone 16Gb ? il n'existe pas encore au catalogue en tout cas...

cette pub est une fausse ou pas ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Septembre 2007)

Pour le 16GB ça semble logique vis à vis du iPod Touch

Pour la pub, c'est très facile de faire un faux


----------



## mattthieu (9 Septembre 2007)

en tout cas ils ne parlent pas encore de l'iphone sur le site de T-mobile, donc c'est surement un canular...
maintenant, c'est vrai que cela se tient parfaitement, 16Gb, 100 euros de plus... espérons d'autres ajouts...


----------



## F118I4 (9 Septembre 2007)

Vraie ou fausse futur pub orange?
Source *MacPlus





*


----------



## xao85 (9 Septembre 2007)

Je pense à un fake mais ça fait rêver!


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je pense à un fake mais ça fait rêver!


de m&#234;me


----------



## xao85 (9 Septembre 2007)

Pourquoi ya plus l'image?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Pourquoi ya plus l'image?


pourquoi y a plus quelle image ?


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Vraie ou fausse futur pub orange?
> Source *MacPlus
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une fausse pub car l'iphone est trop mis en avant compar&#233; au logo orange ainsi que les forfaits associ&#233;s avec, comme par exemple les donn&#233;es illimit&#233;es, etc.

il n'y a pas d'ast&#233;risque apr&#232;s l'appel store wifi pour pr&#233;ciser que cela sera disponible plus tard.

Il n'y a pas de double ast&#233;risque qui dit:
_"sera pr&#233;sent&#233; &#224; l'apple expo, soyez patient les enfants !!!" _


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> c'est une fausse pub car l'iphone est trop mis en avant compar&#233; au logo orange ainsi que les forfaits associ&#233;s avec, comme par exemple les donn&#233;es illimit&#233;es, etc.
> 
> il n'y a pas d'ast&#233;risque apr&#232;s l'appel store wifi pour pr&#233;ciser que cela sera disponible plus tard.
> 
> ...


Re-edit : finalement si, quelque chose :

On voit que c'est un montage : le "Mettez un pied dans le futur" &#224; &#233;t&#233; d&#233;coup&#233; dans une autre image (du JPG de qualit&#233; pas top je dirais vue comment est le fond noir derri&#232;re cette phrase).


----------



## tweek (9 Septembre 2007)

_"sera pr&#233;sent&#233; vendu &#224; l'apple expo, soyez patient les enfants !!!" _ ????


----------



## badboyprod (9 Septembre 2007)

Ca y est j'ai le mien! Iphone 4Go! J'attends lundi avec impatience en esperant que le desimlockage resite aux futurs MAJ d'Itunes et du Firmware!!


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2007)

mais il n'est plus en vente


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> mais il n'est plus en vente


 Il a payer un 4Go &#224; 499$ tu crois ? 


Ouh c'est m&#233;chant de rigoler, mais c'est dur de s'en emp&#234;cher l&#224;...


----------



## badboyprod (9 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Il a payer un 4Go à 499$ tu crois ?
> 
> 
> Ouh c'est méchant de rigoler, mais c'est dur de s'en empêcher là...



Et non cher ami, car travaillant a NY, je suis passe recuperer un dernier 4Go a l'apple store de Manhattan pour la modique somme de 299§$ soit envrion 240! Ah je crois que j'ai bien fait d'attendre!


----------



## lifenight (9 Septembre 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Et non cher ami, car travaillant a NY, je suis passe recuperer un dernier 4Go a l'apple store de Manhattan pour la modique somme de 299§$ soit envrion 240! Ah je crois que j'ai bien fait d'attendre!



Veinard


----------



## flotow (9 Septembre 2007)

effectivement, apple propose du iPhone 4Gb au rabais  (pauv' apple)
mais c'est sur le stock, et puis hop 
je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps apple a fait arreter la fabrication du 4Gb


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

badboyprod a dit:


> Et non cher ami, car travaillant a NY, je suis passe recuperer un dernier 4Go a l'apple store de Manhattan pour la modique somme de 299§$ soit envrion 240! Ah je crois que j'ai bien fait d'attendre!


Woaw jolie affaire (enfin si tu voulais un iPhone &#233;videmment)


----------



## badboyprod (9 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Woaw jolie affaire (enfin si tu voulais un iPhone évidemment)


Evidemment que j'en voulais un! Puis un 4Go ca me va pile poil!


----------



## niko34 (10 Septembre 2007)

Vu sur le journal du geek, un site pour prendre des licenses iphonesimfree en achat groupé  : http://www.proou.com/


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

C'est fait desimlock avec turboSIM


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2007)

alors? raconte!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Septembre 2007)

Voui des photos! Des photos! :love:


Mieux des vid&#233;os!!! :love:


Et pleins de commentaires!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

En fait c'est tr&#232;s simple:

En premier vous activez votre iPhone avec iNdependence:ici

Bon une fois activ&#233; (fonction iPod etc..), client SSH install&#233;  ..

Vous pouvez commencer la manipulation.

Installez Fugu sur votre ordi ici

Ensuite vous t&#233;l&#233;charger les application de Bladox le vendeur de la turboSIM . Deux fichiers que vous placez dans l'iPhone &#224; l'aide de *Fugu*

Ensuite vous modifiez un fichier du CommeCenter afin de couper la r&#233;ception de l'iPhone pendant que vous programmez la TurboSIm

L&#224; vient le moment de la d&#233;coupe des deux SIM .. au raz de la puce..

Vous ins&#233;rez la SIm et la turbo SIM, appara&#238;t alors sur le iPhone des menus sp&#233;cifiques &#224; la turboSIM..

Vous recopiez le ICCID et l'IMSI de la SIM AT&#37;T transf&#233;rez &#231;a dans la TurboSIM, red&#233;marrer l'iPhone avec votre SIM ..et miravcle votre iPhone est d&#233;bloqu&#233; 

Et en avant , le iPhone est fonctionnel

Je pr&#233;pare un tuto pour demain ou apr&#232;s demain, avec photos et liens etc ...

Il est super ce iPhone :love:


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est fait desimlock avec turboSIM...



spice d'enf... je suis vert :sick:

felicitations


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

Il est nickel, le EDGE fonctionne, il passe automatiquement sur le WiFi lors des relevés de mail, lorsqu'un réseau est disponible. La réception est de très bonne qualité.
Les SMS s'inscrivent comme sur iChat à la suite et par correspondant.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Septembre 2007)

Et YouTube?


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

Pas de probl&#232;me &#231;a fonctionne, il  faut mettre les autorisations d'un iPhone valider pour AT&T..

(J'ai le fichier) que tu remplace dans deux autres fichiers via PropretyListEditor..et YouTube est activ&#233;


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2007)

donc il y a quand même un paquet de manips à faire... et à refaire lors d'une prochaine mise à jour de la bête?


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> donc il y a quand même un paquet de manips à faire... et à refaire lors d'une prochaine mise à jour de la bête?



Non pas avec la TurboSIM, car lorsqu'elle est programmée, cela devient une SIM normale..
Il n'y a pas de manipulation Software sur le iPhone c'est sur le (fausse) SIM que cela se passe  
De plus la garantie Apple reste ( bon on est en Europe revoyer le iPhone c'est une autre histoire  )
Mais les màj passent sans soucis


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2007)

Ils parlent aussi de simplification du proc&#233;d&#233; sous peu


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s simple  

Voil&#224;:

Ma carte Orange Ch d&#233;coup&#233;e, la TurboSIM et le logement pour mettre la puce dans l'iPhone


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2007)

Bon ben f&#233;licitations pour ton d&#233;blocage r&#233;ussi. Sympa les photos et les petites explications.


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

Je vais mettre un tuto en ligne ces prochains jours. de l'activation jusqu'au desimlockage.

Ainsi ceux qui le veulent pourront sans risque s'y essayer. 

Le seul probl&#232;me c'est la disponibilit&#233; des TurboSIM, tr&#232;s difficile &#224; trouver, mais les iPhone ils sont nombreux sur eBay par exemple.


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2007)

je ne sais pas si tu devrais pas effacer les chiffres que l'on voit sur la sim


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2007)

Que veux-tu qu'ils en fassent ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

Merci par avance La Mouette et je suis très content pour toi .


----------



## Frodon (10 Septembre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Vraie ou fausse futur pub orange?
> Source *MacPlus
> 
> 
> ...



Lisez l'article associ&#233; &#224; cette image sur MacPlus, avant d'y croire bettement. C'est une image faite PAR MacPlus eux m&#234;me parce qu'ils veulent d&#233;montrer qu'il est tr&#232;s simple de faire un Fake cr&#233;dible et donc que se baser sur ces "pubs" seulement pour en tirer une rumeur est ridicule.

Donc: FAUSSE (Made by MacPlus themselves!).


----------



## LALLES (10 Septembre 2007)

Perso, j'espere qu'il sera pas 3G directement en Europe 



> *L'iPhone et la 3G se rapprochent ...*
> 
> Par Toma    le lundi 10 septembre 2007, 14:27        - Actualité et avis iPhone
> 
> ...


----------



## Alfoo (10 Septembre 2007)

Steve Jobs directeur général d'Apple. " Nous sommes impatients de mettre ce produit révolutionnaires dans les mains d'encore plus de clients lors de la saison des fêtes ".
_source : Boursorama 10/09/2007 à 17h14_

Je l'aurais mon iPhone pour Hanouka


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Perso, j'espere qu'il sera pas 3G directement en Europe




Marcel, t'es viré!

Regardes, mais regardes b****l! apple et interdigitroll arrivent à intégrer et développer un phone en 3 mois. Bon à rien avec tes 12 mois. je te jure. En plus, apple signe un contrat de 20Millions pour faire un truc qui est fait depuis 2 ans par :
Nokia, Motorola, Wavecom...

Sont forts chez intermarché (oups, intermachin).

Bon, tu me nettoies l'atelier et fissa.

iPhone était un buzz, c'est devenu la boite à FAKE.


----------



## LALLES (10 Septembre 2007)

> iPhoneSimFree disponible
> Posté Lundi à 16:20 par Arnauld de La Grandière
> 
> Après moult tergiversations, une permière solution logicielle de "désimlockage" de liPhone est enfin disponible.
> ...




a suivre ici


----------



## lifenight (10 Septembre 2007)

Un Steve Jobs averti en vaut deux ! Sinon ça va faire mal


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Un Steve Jobs averti en vaut deux ! Sinon ça va faire mal



Y'en a ça les travaille vraiment ce joujou.


----------



## cedriclekine (10 Septembre 2007)

au fait...
en france la saison des fetes c'est noel
mais on parle bcp de holidays aux etats unis... et ca c'est plutot la periode d'halloween la bas si je n'abuse... ce qui (toujours le jeu des pronostics) correspondrait à une sortie fin octobre... soit le 4eme trimestre dont on a deja parlé...
voili voilou  ca n'a rien fait avancer lol


----------



## gto55 (10 Septembre 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/actionshinchan/video/4957406

J'ai trouvé cette vidéo sur www.iphon.fr, je l'ai capturé puis u/lé sur dailymotion.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Septembre 2007)

marrant...

Mais ce qui me fait le plus marrer, c'est que le Haka, qui est &#224; la base un truc d'abo, soit repris par les joueurs blancs de l'&#233;quipe...


----------



## Poutchi (10 Septembre 2007)

cedriclekine a dit:


> au fait...
> en france la saison des fetes c'est noel
> mais on parle bcp de holidays aux etats unis... et ca c'est plutot la periode d'halloween la bas si je n'abuse... ce qui (toujours le jeu des pronostics) correspondrait &#224; une sortie fin octobre... soit le 4eme trimestre dont on a deja parl&#233;...
> voili voilou  ca n'a rien fait avancer lol



Non tu te trompe  Holidays = Vacances de noel

Au fait, iPhoneworldwildeunlocking a recu les premi&#232;res 250 licences et s'appr&#234;te &#224; les distribuer  cette fois c'est partit!


----------



## gto55 (11 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Un Steve Jobs averti en vaut deux ! Sinon ça va faire mal


http://www.dailymotion.com/actionshinchan/video/4957406

J'ai trouvé cette vidéo sur www.iphon.fr, je l'ai capturée puis u/lée sur dailymotion.       :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

Tu peux r&#233;p&#233;ter j'ai pas compris ?


----------



## Nicosun (11 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> marrant...
> 
> Mais ce qui me fait le plus marrer, c'est que le Haka, qui est à la base un truc d'abo, soit repris par les joueurs blancs de l'équipe...



veut pas te facher mais il y a des maori blanc aussi, d'ailleurs seul un vrai a le droit de mener le Haka


----------



## Exxon (11 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> veut pas te facher mais il y a des maori blanc aussi, d'ailleurs seul un vrai a le droit de mener le Haka


 
[Mode ="La minute necessaire d'exxon" 'ON']

Le Kaméhaméhaa de Sangoku est il un dérivé du haka?

[Mode= 'OFF' + 'Jemeremetsauboulot']

Cet iphone va me faire mourrir d'une crise cardiaque. Trop de suspens.
J'espere qu'on aura de belle news à l'apple Expo.


----------



## Nicosun (11 Septembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> [Mode ="La minute necessaire d'exxon" 'ON']
> 
> Le Kaméhaméhaa de Sangoku est il un dérivé du haka?
> 
> ...




oui mais seulement dans sa version super guerrier.


Mon SPV viens de planter je viens de m'acheter un Razr V3 a 600 roubles (18 euros) en attendant l'iphone.

Allez Apple, ici MTC viens de trouver un accord avec Orange, il n'y a plus de roaming pour les regions tout est prés pour l'acceuillir


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2007)

Les premières livraisons ont débuté de iPhoneSIMfree  

Et bien entendu il est sur le point d'être hacké... ils ont pas tardé...


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ...
> Et bien entendu il est sur le point d'&#234;tre hack&#233;... ils ont pas tard&#233;...


bah tu m'&#233;tonnes, je leur donne une semaine pas plus


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2007)

Ils parlent de ce soir, voir demain matin.
En fait ceux à l'origine du projet se sont fait éjecter de la team. Ils ont donc une petite revenche à prendre ..tout ça se passe sur Hackint0sh.org


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> En fait ceux à l'origine du projet se sont fait éjecter de la team. Ils ont donc une petite revenche à prendre



Ca me fait penser à une team un tantinet plus grosse... :hein:


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

je peux pas depuis le boulot :rose:
ce soir


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2007)

Tuto pour l'activation de l'iPhone

Fonction iPod, agenda etc ...


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

c'est choli et bien fait !
(il y a les nb imei en clair )


----------



## Frodon (11 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> c'est choli et bien fait !
> (il y a les nb imei en clair )



Sauf qu'ils sont bidons.


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Sauf qu'ils sont bidons.



T'es certain ?


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Septembre 2007)

Sinon, il y aurait il une personne capable de me fournir une date d'arriv&#233;e en france, plus ou moins fiable, mais parce que l&#224;... bon... c'est long...
TRES LONG!!!!!

 

C'est pas trop technique comme question, mais plus commercial


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Septembre 2007)

avant l'an prochain


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Sinon, il y aurait il une personne capable de me fournir une date d'arrivée en france, plus ou moins fiable, mais parce que là... bon... c'est long...
> TRES LONG!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



maintenant, il te suffit de cliquer sur le lien de la mouette.


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tuto pour l'activation de l'iPhone
> 
> Fonction iPod, agenda etc ...



Y'a bon  

Euh.. Après tout ces trifouillages, il est pas un peu buggy le gadget?


----------



## Poutchi (11 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Y'a bon
> 
> Euh.. Après tout ces trifouillages, il est pas un peu buggy le gadget?



buggy?


----------



## EricKvD (11 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> buggy?


Il demande si la fonction 4x4 est activée


----------



## Frodon (11 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es certain ?



Je penses pouvoir affirmer que oui


----------



## naas (11 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ils parlent de ce soir, voir demain matin.
> En fait ceux à l'origine du projet se sont fait éjecter de la team. Ils ont donc une petite revenche à prendre ..tout ça se passe sur Hackint0sh.org



yeaph 


> ...should be ready to go in a matter of hours


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est fait il est hacké... bon reste à faire un tuto digne de se nom.. 

Mais il exploite une faille de l'iPhone, je ne donne donc pas cher et longtemps à cette méthode. A moins de ne jamais faire de màj via iTunes bien entendu  

Pour moi la seule méthode fiable reste la TurboSIM..elle ne touche pas au hardware de l'iPhone, ni n'exploite de faille...bref on verra la suite et la réaction de Apple fasse à cette faille trouvée par Hackint0sh ..


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Nouveau packaging:


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

L'avantage de la version logicielle, c'est que...c'est gratuit compar&#233; &#224; la turbo sim 
Oui je sais c'est bassement mat&#233;rialiste, mais quand m&#234;me.
et puis little snitch est l&#224; pour bloquer les mise &#224; jour si necessaire







mais dans le fond tu as raison 

plus d'infos sur le hack ici


----------



## LALLES (12 Septembre 2007)

Une autre solution que iphonesimfree?



> *iUnlock débloque votre iPhone !*
> 
> Par Anh - NeoAngel, 		mercredi 12 septembre 2007 à 09:35		:: Téléphonie
> Après les débloquages matériels, ceux via carte SIM et enfin la solution logicielle mais payante d'iPhoneSimFree, c'est au tour de l'iPhone Dev Team d'annoncer sa solution logicielle et petite cerise sur le gâteau, elle est gratuite !!! Alors pour le guide, c'est ICI, ICI ou encore ICI.
> ...


----------



## niko34 (12 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> Une autre solution que iphonesimfree?



Oui, c'est le même soft (iunlock) que le lien indiqué par naas juste au dessus. C'est dispo sur le iphone dev wiki (http://iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page). J'ai lu, dans les commentaires sur engadget, qu'il faut passer un script en plus pour faire fonctionner youtube ("You'll also need a separate YouTube hack but someone's already written a script for it.")


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est bien parce qu'il reste plus qu'a commander le telephone aux US pour &#233;conomiser le taux de change.
Quelques petits logiciels et hop le tour est jou&#233;.
entre temps ils nous auront pondu une magnifique interface &#224; la apple, genre appuie sur le bouton, attends, c'est fini :style:


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Septembre 2007)

Reste un probl&#232;me majeur &#224; mon avis : le clavier en anglais et le dico...


----------



## niko34 (12 Septembre 2007)

Ca fait un moment que j'h&#233;site (en fait, j'en peux plus d'attendre ). Je me demande quand m&#234;me s'il ne vaut pas mieux attendre la version europ&#233;enne pour avoir directement le clavier azerty, le dico fran&#231;ais, et la localisation. Je sais qu'on peut changer la localisation et que le reste va arriver. Mais c'est quand m&#234;me p&#233;nible si &#224; chaque mise &#224; jour du firmware, il faut tout remettre, voir attendre que les bidouilles soient adapt&#233;es &#224; la nouvelle version.

En l'achetant aux us, sans les frais de port et de douane, &#231;a fait 285 euros au taux de change du jour. C'est vrai que c'est tentant.

Bon, faut tenir bon, au moins jusqu'&#224; l'annonce des tarifs en europe (iphone et abonnement).

EDIT : j'avais pas vu ton message DarkOrange. +1 pour le clavier mais surtout le dico.


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Reste un problème majeur à mon avis : le clavier en anglais et le dico...


that's ok i can deal with that


----------



## gto55 (12 Septembre 2007)

BONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


LES JOURNALISTES DE MACGE, MAC4EVER ET MACBIDOUILLLLLLLLLLE VOUS ALLEZ NOUS DIRE QUAND IL SORT CET IPHONE ICI    :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: 


VOUS ETES JOURNALISTES OU PPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :affraid: :bebe: :casse:


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Mois de Mars en Suisse, fin novembre début décembre en France...

C'est des rumeurs..m'en demandez pas plus


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Mois de Mars en Suisse, fin novembre début décembre en France...
> 
> C'est des rumeurs..m'en demandez pas plus


Sinon il y la possibilit&#233; de s'en procurer par l&#224; :
http://www.thinksmartshop.com/iPhone.html


----------



## LALLES (12 Septembre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> Ca fait un moment que j'hésite (en fait, j'en peux plus d'attendre ). Je me demande quand même s'il ne vaut pas mieux attendre la version européenne pour avoir directement le clavier azerty, le dico français, et la localisation. Je sais qu'on peut changer la localisation et que le reste va arriver. Mais c'est quand même pénible si à chaque mise à jour du firmware, il faut tout remettre, voir attendre que les bidouilles soient adaptées à la nouvelle version.
> 
> En l'achetant aux us, sans les frais de port et de douane, ça fait 285 euros au taux de change du jour. C'est vrai que c'est tentant.
> 
> ...



+1 

ce sont les mêmes raisons qui me retiennent et puis qui sait on aura peut être la 3G, le MMS,... dans la version europeenne 

courage plus que 13 nuits blanches et on devrait être fixé


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

franchement pour les mms un email suffit amplement.


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> franchement pour les mms un email suffit amplement.



je dirais même qu'un email c'est bien mieux qu'un MMS...


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> je dirais m&#234;me qu'un email c'est bien mieux qu'un MMS...


Moins cher et mieux au niveau de ce que l'on peut faire.

D'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait envie d'avoir les mms : je ne connais personne qui a utilis&#233; les mms plus qu'une fois pour essayer... Moi je pensais que &#231;a avait fait un flop complet... :rateau:


----------



## LALLES (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est que vous ne savez pas l'utiliser


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Septembre 2007)

Je sais parfaitement envoyer un MMS, mais je vois pas l'intérêt quand tu as la possibilité avec l'iPhone d'envoyer un email avec une photo pleine résolution à la place d'un timbre poste... Et compris dans le forfait.


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Je sais parfaitement envoyer un MMS, mais je vois pas l'intérêt quand tu as la possibilité avec l'iPhone d'envoyer un email avec une photo pleine résolution à la place d'un timbre poste... Et compris dans le forfait.


+1


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

tiens j'ai une question qui me chiffone


1 ) si par exemple l'iphone en France et chez orange

2 ) si j'ai acheté mon iphone au etats unis

est ce que si je mets la carte orenge dans ce l'iphone américain celui ci va fonctionner normalement avec le forfait orenge ?

parceque j'acheterais bien le iphone en France et je prendrais bien un fournisseur d'accés russe

Voili voilou


----------



## Poutchi (12 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Sinon il y la possibilité de s'en procurer par là :
> http://www.thinksmartshop.com/iPhone.html



Bonjour l'arnaque vu les prix pratiqués


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Bonjour l'arnaque vu les prix pratiqués


Francs suisses


----------



## butok (12 Septembre 2007)

il est fiable ce site ?   
Car franchement ça donne envie...


----------



## Paski.pne (12 Septembre 2007)

butok a dit:


> il est fiable ce site ?
> Car franchement ça donne envie...


demande à La mouette


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Poutchi a dit:


> Bonjour l'arnaque vu les prix pratiqu&#233;s



Je te raconte pas:

Les taxes
Les droits de douanes
Les marges des revendeurs US
Le transport
etc.. 

...

La suite par MP ou directement dans mon profil..


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2007)

Ben c'est le site de La Mouette.


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> tiens j'ai une question qui me chiffone
> 
> 
> 1 ) si par exemple l'iphone en France et chez orange
> ...



Pas compris  :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Pas compris  :rateau: :mouais:




:rose:  t'as raison même quand je merelis j'ai moi même du mal a comprendre.

en fait je pourrais poser la question simplement :rateau: 

un iphone va marcher avec n'importe quelle Sim partenaires ? ou il faut le iphone français avec la carte française etc...


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Les màj firmware pourraient apporter cette possibilité


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2007)

... ou pas.


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Des firmware localisés par continent ou pays ?

Comme les mobiles ( par exemples Sony Ericsson) chaques pays sont CDA/firmware... possible en effet


----------



## Poutchi (12 Septembre 2007)

oui, mais cela dit il sera peut-être possible d'installer un firmware local sur un iPhone étranger. 

A suivre..


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

j'espére que oui, j'aimerais l'acheter en france et prendre le fournisseur Russe, déjà qu'il est bloqué si en plus il ne fonctionne pas chez tout les partenaires ça commence a faire beaucoup.

Pourquoi tant de haine


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Si ton opérateur Russe fonctionne chez toi, tu as la possibilité d'utiliser ton iPhone  

L'iPhone n'est plus que bloqué en théorie, plus en pratique.
Je suis en Suisse et je l'utilise tout les jours


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je suis en Suisse et je l'utilise tout les jours



Ca va. Arrête de te la jouer.


----------



## Poutchi (12 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si ton op&#233;rateur Russe fonctionne chez toi, tu as la possibilit&#233; d'utiliser ton iPhone
> 
> L'iPhone n'est plus que bloqu&#233; en th&#233;orie, plus en pratique.
> Je suis en Suisse et je l'utilise tout les jours



Et moi pareil depuis ce matin mais en Belgique 

(mais la protection n'est pas &#233;ternelle, il faut attendre la contre-attaque d'Apple)


----------



## La mouette (12 Septembre 2007)

Le débloquage logiciel c'est pas le top, mais c'est pas cher


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Si ton opérateur Russe fonctionne chez toi, tu as la possibilité d'utiliser ton iPhone
> 
> L'iPhone n'est plus que bloqué en théorie, plus en pratique.
> Je suis en Suisse et je l'utilise tout les jours



je vois pas ce que tu veut dire  

On verras le jour de sortie en France, je crois que toute façon Apple va avoir vraiment du mal a garder cette stratégie
Si j'ai bien compris en le debloquant la seule option que l'on a pas c'est le voicemail les autres fonctions sont opérationnelles, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## naas (12 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> ....Je suis en Suisse et je l'utilise tout les jours


gna gna gna m'en fous d'abord  :hein: :sick:


----------



## LALLES (12 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> je vois pas ce que tu veut dire
> 
> On verras le jour de sortie en France, je crois que toute façon Apple va avoir vraiment du mal a garder cette stratégie
> Si j'ai bien compris en le debloquant la seule option que l'on a pas c'est le voicemail les autres fonctions sont opérationnelles, c'est bien ça ?



c'est ca....


----------



## Nicosun (12 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> c'est ca....



bon j'achéte dés le jour de sortie en France, j'ai pas craqué sur les ipods, je mérite de craquer sur l'iphone


----------



## LALLES (13 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> bon j'achéte dés le jour de sortie en France, j'ai pas craqué sur les ipods, je mérite de craquer sur l'iphone



idem, pour moi en esperant que le hack fonctionne toujours à ce moment là car même si mes amis francais ne sont pas loin ca ferait cher les communications en roaming sur 2 ans  avec mes compatriotes


----------



## Nicosun (13 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> idem, pour moi en esperant que le hack fonctionne toujours à ce moment là car même si mes amis francais ne sont pas loin ca ferait cher les communications en roaming sur 2 ans  avec mes compatriotes



Vue que pour les hackers cela semble être un challenge, Apple va utiiser beaucoup d'energie à chaque fois, "forteresse digitale" n'existe pas
Il faudra être attentifs sur les retours des mise à jour pour les iphones débloqués par logiciel et attendre la riposte des hackers et ainsi de suite, le mot d'ordre c'est "ne pas mettre à jour son iphone débloqué sans connaitre les conséquences".

J'espere que l'on peut sychroniser sans mettre a jour le firmware comme pour l'ipod.


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/12/apple-backtracks-updates-will-most-likely-break-3rd-party-iph/

Réponse aux deux intérogations du haut..

Apple s'énerve un peu , ou fait comme si


----------



## Nicosun (13 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/12/apple-backtracks-updates-will-most-likely-break-3rd-party-iph/
> 
> Réponse aux deux intérogations du haut..
> 
> Apple s'énerve un peu , ou fait comme si




Je trouve la stratégie d'apple trés bof pour le cas du bloquage de la sim card, ils sont en train de se battre contre un mur ifini (cas du dopage)

par contre se battre contre les applis peut être une bonne stratégie, en effet je vois bien apple develloppé des applications disponibles seulement sur le serveurs de  leur fournisseurs comme le voicemail, itunes store pourquoi pas le gps et d'autres.

les gens en débloqué commencerait a se poser la question, car ils n'auront pas accés a ce genre d'appli plus ou moins utile, comprise dans le forfait.


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2007)

Par la voie logiciel c'est normal ( débloquage) vous flasher le mobile , donc les clients d'Apple vont se retrouver avec des mobiles inutilisables , juste parce que comme d'habitude on cherche le truc gratuit sans se poser de questions.
L'iPhone est un produit cher, recherché, pas disponible en Europe via Apple, et on fait des économies bout de bois sur le soft pour utiliser ce bijou ..

C'était le cri de la mouette


----------



## Nicosun (13 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Par la voie logiciel c'est normal ( débloquage) vous flasher le mobile , donc les clients d'Apple vont se retrouver avec des mobiles inutilisables , juste parce que comme d'habitude on cherche le truc gratuit sans se poser de questions.
> L'iPhone est un produit cher, recherché, pas disponible en Europe via Apple, et on fait des économies bout de bois sur le soft pour utiliser ce bijou ..
> 
> C'était le cri de la mouette



tu pense vraiment que la solution Hardware est infaillible ?

débloqué par voie logiciel, je suis d'accord Apple va riposter et puis les hackers et ainsi de suite Apple a t'il vraiment le temps pour cette guerre sans fin, cela doit demander quelques personnes que pour ça.
Moi je vois plutôt un coup de publicité, on parle de l'iphone sans arrêt... ou peut être qu'au bout de deux ans d'autres fournisseur auront le droit d'avoir des forfaits iphone.

J'ai vraiment du mal à saisir le but ultime de la chose, car ils brident les ventes et donc leur part de marché, je me demande vraiment si l'argent pris chez leur fournisseurs équilibrent vraiment les perte sur les ventes non réalisé.

Vraiment :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2007)

Hardware ? 

Infaillible ? je ne pourrait pas être afirmatif à 100%, mais comme on émule une carte AT&T je ne vois pas comment ou pourquoi ils empêcheraient ça ..

Mais avec les ingénieurs de Apple, on sait que tout est possible


----------



## Nicosun (13 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Hardware ?
> 
> Infaillible ? je ne pourrait pas être afirmatif à 100%, mais comme on émule une carte AT&T je ne vois pas comment ou pourquoi ils empêcheraient ça ..
> 
> Mais avec les ingénieurs de Apple, on sait que tout est possible



 :rose: pour moi de que l'on touche l'objet avec des modicifications materielles c'est hard ware dans ton cas si jai bien suivi tu mets une sorte de petit appareil dedans avec la carte de ton fournisseur d'accés découpé.
Mais j'utilise peut être pas le bon mot.


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est exactement ça ..


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2007)

Nicosun a dit:


> tu pense vraiment que la solution Hardware est infaillible ?
> 
> débloqué par voie logiciel, je suis d'accord Apple va riposter et puis les hackers et ainsi de suite Apple a t'il vraiment le temps pour cette guerre sans fin, cela doit demander quelques personnes que pour ça.
> Moi je vois plutôt un coup de publicité, on parle de l'iphone sans arrêt... ou peut être qu'au bout de deux ans d'autres fournisseur auront le droit d'avoir des forfaits iphone.
> ...


Apple gagne surtout de l'argent avec la part sur l'abonnement,
quand il est utilis&#233; sur un op&#233;rateur non partenaire, il ne gagne rien ou presque (l'iPhone &#224; 400$ ne doit pas laisser beaucoup de marge  )


----------



## LALLES (13 Septembre 2007)

> Special event le 18 à Londres
> Posté Jeudi à 12:45 par Christophe Laporte
> 
> Apple organise un special event à Londres le 18 septembre. Apparemment, seuls les médias et analystes anglais sont invités. Linvitation est accompagnée du message suivant "Mum is no longer the word". Macworld UK qui a reçu linvitation émet trois hypothèses : larrivée des Beatles sur iTunes (qui parait assez improbable, Jobs ayant déclaré quil faudrait attendre le premier semestre 2008), larrivée de films sur iTunes UK ou bien une annonce relative à iPhone. Plusieurs rumeurs concordent depuis plusieurs jours pour dire quon devrait en savoir prochainement plus sur la commercialisation du téléphone dApple en Europe.



Apparement ce n'est pas l'apple expo que S.Jobs aurait choisit pour devoiler les secrets sur la commercialisation de l'iphone en Europe

puis que 5 dodos :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> S.Jobs aurait choisit les secrets sur la commercialisation de l'iphone en Europe



Dans ce cas pourquoi seuls les media anglais sont invit&#233;s ?


----------



## LALLES (13 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Dans ce cas pourquoi seuls les media anglais sont invités ?



question pertinente je l'avoue.... mais je doute que S.Jobs fasse une annonce pour chaque pays...


----------



## butok (13 Septembre 2007)

surement car l'iPhone sortira malheuresement d'abord chez ces salauds de bouffeurs de gelé à la menthe.... (si ils gagnent le coupe du monde je les tue tous un par un). Et après en allemagne puis en France. 
(j'oubli pas les autres pays, mais clairement on est encore plus dans le flou pour eux.)


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> question pertinente je l'avoue.... mais je doute que S.Jobs fasse une annonce pour chaque pays...



Donc les chance que ce "Special Event" concerne la sortie Europ&#233;enne sont extr&#234;mement faibles voire nulles. Sinon il aurait aussi convoqu&#233; la presse Europ&#233;enne. Et petite pr&#233;cision, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a "Special event" que SJ est forc&#233;ment pr&#233;sent


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2007)

il faut laisser nos amis anglais decrypter le message a propos de maman


----------



## LALLES (13 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Donc les chance que ce "Special Event" concerne la sortie Européenne sont extrêmement faibles voire nulles. Sinon il aurait aussi convoqué la presse Européenne. Et petite précision, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a "Special event" que SJ est forcément présent



On sera bientôt fixé....


----------



## Nicosun (13 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Apple gagne surtout de l'argent avec la part sur l'abonnement,
> quand il est utilisé sur un opérateur non partenaire, il ne gagne rien ou presque (l'iPhone à 400$ ne doit pas laisser beaucoup de marge  )



je comprends mais du coup il segment les marché sur lequel il est et sur les futurs

c'est a dire qu'aux USA il perds d'office les gens des autres compagnies pareil pour l'europe en génral mais aussi la russie (gros marché), la chine, le japon et les autres marché avec qui un accord de ce genre seront possible a la saint glinglin du coup ce iphone va être une niche, si Nokia sorts la même chose débloqué d'office l'iphone aura du mal a vivre malgré l'OS.
Apple essaie d'avoir une trop grosse maitrise sur l'iphone (je trouve que itunes suffisait pour ça)

Le coup de la baisse du prix est un fabuleux coup strategique vis a vis des cocnurents qui avait commencé les R&D sur un produit concurent du même prix.

bref wait & see


----------



## butok (13 Septembre 2007)

histoire d'ajouter aux multiples rumeures sur la date de dispo, n forumeur sur macbidouille signal le 25 septembre à l'apple expo une conférence d'orange : "l'internet mobile" ...


... Je veux pas dire mais ça sent quand même très très bon...

le lien vers le programme de l'apple expo :

http://www.apple-expo.com/fr/interface/index.php?home=gp


----------



## LALLES (13 Septembre 2007)

butok a dit:


> histoire d'ajouter aux multiples rumeures sur la date de dispo, n forumeur sur macbidouille signal le 25 septembre à l'apple expo une conférence d'orange : "l'internet mobile" ...
> 
> 
> ... Je veux pas dire mais ça sent quand même très très bon...
> ...



je doute que ce soit cela Orange (MOBISTAR en belgique) collabore deja avec APPLE pour fournir un acces facile a internet via mac


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> je doute que ce soit cela Orange (MOBISTAR en belgique) collabore deja avec APPLE pour fournir un acces facile a internet via mac



tu as raison; en plus Orange est celui qui fait le plus d'effort pour vulgariser la techno. Ils sont sur tous les salons (pro ou pas).


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

faut qu'Apple annonce au plus vite ses tarifs en Europe, et surtout les nouveaux iphones (si nouveaux ils sont...)
ca calmera les rumeurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> faut qu'Apple annonce au plus vite ses tarifs en Europe, et surtout les nouveaux iphones (si nouveaux ils sont...)
> ca calmera les rumeurs




en Europe, c'est les opérateurs qui font les prix. Pas les fabricants.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> en Europe, c'est les opérateurs qui font les prix. Pas les fabricants.



mais Apple est un peu a part... regarde juste aux US


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2007)

Apple vend plus la marque que le téléphone


----------



## eex (13 Septembre 2007)

Mouais concernant la conf' d'Orange, alors l&#224; franchement, faut pas y voir de rapport particulier avec iPhone+Orange.

C'est Orange Business Services qui fait cette conf', &#231;a va &#234;tre pour montrer comment on peut acc&#232;der au net (et donc par ex. aux ressources d'une entreprise) dans une situation de mobilit&#233;, &#231;a s'adressera bien plus aux clients pro qu'au client moyen de l'iPhone

Concernant le Special Event, "ils vont lever le secret" comme ils disent, Moi je vois bien un truc li&#233; &#224; l'iPhone quand m&#234;me, &#231;a reste quand m&#234;me le seul "truc" &#224; percer.

Pourquoi pas une info sur l'iPhone en Anglterre, puis un SE durant Apple Expo pour l'iPhone en France ?


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2007)

eex a dit:


> Pourquoi pas une info sur l'iPhone en Anglterre, puis un SE durant Apple Expo pour l'iPhone en France ?



Deux AE coup sur coup, ca fait quand meme beaucoup!
Je pense a un truc etendu pour l'AE, mais avec des infos 'live', avec pt'etre Orange


----------



## tweek (14 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Deux AE coup sur coup, ca fait quand meme beaucoup!
> Je pense a un truc etendu pour l'AE, mais avec des infos 'live', avec pt'etre Orange



Yora dé mak, dé zaïpaudes é cé tou.

 é si té pas contant s'est pareille 









=====>[woplà]


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Yora dé mak, dé zaïpaudes é cé tou.
> 
> é si té pas contant s'est pareille
> 
> ...



qu'on le bannisse


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

iPhone fonctionne chez Proximus (avec un hack)


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

L'oreillette Apple livrée avec son dock ( on dirait une recette de cuisine )

Elle fonctionne à merveille, et tient très bien dans ...l'oreille


----------



## eex (14 Septembre 2007)

Il est en Francais ton iPhone ? !!!


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

Oui traduit en Français


----------



## tweek (14 Septembre 2007)

Sur l'oreillette Bluetooth, le bouton Décrocher/raccrocher est facile d'accès?

Je veux dire, cet accessoire est quand même petit, ça risque pas de le perdre?


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

Le bouton est sur le dessus facile d'accès.

Comme tout ce qui est petit et léger il y a un risque


----------



## dem1980 (14 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> il faut laisser nos amis anglais decrypter le message a propos de maman


ils n'ont rien à décrypter... c'est une expression commune chez eux qui traduite chez nous donne : "nous allons levez le voile sur un secret", donc il n'y a pas de sens caché derrière cette phrase... ou alors il est vraiment caché !!



Nicosun a dit:


> J'ai vraiment du mal à saisir le but ultime de la chose, car ils brident les ventes et donc leur part de marché, je me demande vraiment si l'argent pris chez leur fournisseurs équilibrent vraiment les perte sur les ventes non réalisé.
> Vraiment :mouais:


d'autant plus que dans certains pays européens, il y a obligation immédiate de fournir un téléphone débloqué ou alors de permettre un déblocage au bout d'un certain délai (6 mois ou 2 ans chez nous non ?).



DarKOrange a dit:


> Dans ce cas pourquoi seuls les media anglais sont invités ?


il était question à un moment de permettre le téléchargement de séries, donc les anglais pourraient être favorisés pour le moment car le soucis de la langue ne serait pas présent pour vendre de la vidéo. (Ou alors je suis à la ramasse et ils ont déjà ce service je ne me rappelle plus).



La mouette a dit:


> Mais avec les ingénieurs de Apple, on sait que tout est possible


je reformulerai en disant, qu'avec les ingénieurs (ou peut être les marketeux) de Apple, on sait que tout ce qui est possible peut devenir impossible (une sortie audio de qualité, un support plus grand des autres codecs vidéos et audio,...).


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

Il te reste le Zune ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il te reste le Zune ...



rien que le nom m'amuse... :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2007)

Lezunephone m'amuse toujours autant. 

[YOUTUBE]nRKIDdIaFyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il te reste le Zune ...


 Non seulement il frime avec son iPhone mais en plus il provoque...

Si jamais y a un modo qui passe il va se fai... ah ben non merde


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

BAh ça me froisse   toujours autant de lire des critiques sur un produit que l'on a pas testé sois-même ..
Sinon le Zune est très bien non ? Moche, dépassé, et invendable, mais après tout il y a bien des gens qui achètent des PC sous Vista alors je ne vois pas où est le problème


----------



## LALLES (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Sinon le Zune est très bien non ? Moche, dépassé, et invendable, mais après tout il y a bien des gens qui achètent des PC sous Vista alors je ne vois pas où est le problème



Il est cruel et sans pitié.... 


J'adore....


----------



## kitetrip (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> BAh ça me froisse   toujours autant de lire des critiques sur un produit que l'on a pas testé sois-même ..
> Sinon le Zune est très bien non ? Moche, dépassé, et invendable, mais après tout il y a bien des gens qui achètent des PC sous Vista alors je ne vois pas où est le problème



Y'en a aussi qui achètent un iPhone alors qu'ils pouvaient très bien s'en passer avant


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Y'en a aussi qui achètent un iPhone alors qu'ils pouvaient très bien s'en passer avant



Et bien c'est une résurrection pour moi, la mer des ondes GSM s'ouvre à nouveau devant moi, comme un prophétie EDGEsque. 

PS: c'est pas encore l'apéro hien !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Y'en a aussi qui ach&#232;tent un iPhone alors qu'ils pouvaient tr&#232;s bien s'en passer avant



c'est pas faux.

Quand j'avais 16 ans, on avait des machines &#224; &#233;crire, des t&#233;l&#233;phones avec fil (pas trop long), des tournes disques voire les premi&#232;res K7 (&#224; quel prix!!!). On se passait bien d'informatique, de tel sans fil, d'imprimantes ...

et pourtant: quel progr&#232;s depuis!    

Analyses de Canalys group (cabinet de prospective): Apple introduit avec l'iPhone un nouveau paradygme dans le march&#233; des t&#233;l&#233;coms et sauf r&#233;actions rapides, violentes et massives des concurrents, Apple r&#233;ussira son pari.
Barcelone cette semaine: Navigation, LBS et internet mobile. (un peu de patience pour le gps inside) 

Maintenant, savoir qu'ils passeront par Orange, SFR, Bouygues, schmoldu, machin m'indiffere royalement. J'observe et j'admire le g&#233;nie marketing de cette boite qui va jusqu'&#224; tout faire pour fermer le biniou en sachant tr&#232;s bien que se faisant ils attirent la plus grande communaut&#233; de la plan&#232;te. Qui s'est empress&#233; de se tirer la bourre pour d&#233;bloquer le biniou;  GENIAL  Chapeau bas 

Messieurs les op&#233;rateurs: avec ou sans vous? Encore une fois chapeau;

J'avoue mon scepticisme au d&#233;but de cette histoire, j'avais en t&#234;te mes 16 ann&#233;es d'exp&#233;riences avec les op&#233;rateurs et constructeurs, et l&#224;, ils mettent tout parterre en 6 mois


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0709iphoneeurope.html


----------



## LALLES (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0709iphoneeurope.html



est ce que ce site donne des infos fiables ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

On verra le 18 et le 25 septembre ...
De toutes façon toutes les rumeurs se recoupent.
Comme les iPod Nano, il me semble que Apple avait laissé filtré le moins important. Le Touch était dans l'air mais rien de bien précis.
C'est comme ces rumeurs, en gros on connaît les grandes lignes, la surprise ( s'il y en a une) on ne la connaîtra que le 18 .. ou le 25 ..enfin je pense.


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2007)

Testé aujourd'hui sur le réseau Swisscom. Très sympa


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> est ce que ce site donne des infos fiables ? :mouais:



Ce sont des rumeurs fiables


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

Ce qu'il manque à l'iPhone c'est des hauts parleurs, peut-être une nouvelle iPhone Hi-Fi 

Je sors


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Testé aujourd'hui sur le réseau Swisscom. Très sympa  ...


je vois deux têtes dans le reflet...


----------



## LALLES (14 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ce sont des rumeurs fiables



 ok compris....


----------



## lifenight (14 Septembre 2007)

Si l'information se confirme, ça va être dur d'attendre jusqu'en fin novembre  

Heureusement que Léopard sera là entre-temps


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> Si l'information se confirme, &#231;a va &#234;tre dur d'attendre jusqu'en fin novembre



Non &#231;a va


----------



## LALLES (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Non ça va



Decidement, il est impitoyable :affraid:


----------



## huexley (14 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> je vois deux têtes dans le reflet...



Pour y travailler, je peux te garantir que les Suisses sont très bizarres :rateau: 

(salauds d'impots j'ai plus une thune pour acheter mon iPhone)


Vivement Noël


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Pour y travailler, je peux te garantir que les Suisses sont très bizarres :rateau:
> 
> (salauds d'impots j'ai plus une thune pour acheter mon iPhone)
> 
> ...



Un vrai Suisse te dirait "sois content de pouvoir en payer"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

La Mouette > Ton dock et l'oreillette, tu l'as acheté aux US sur le store?
Ca coûte cher ce machin?


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Un vrai Suisse te dirait "sois content de pouvoir en payer"



je croyais que le vrai suisse passait son temps à essayer de convaincre les français que le gruyère est suisse


----------



## La mouette (14 Septembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La Mouette > Ton dock et l'oreillette, tu l'as acheté aux US sur le store?
> Ca coûte cher ce machin?



Je l'ai trouvé sur l'abeille 

J'en reçois d'autres la semaine prochaine


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2007)

ah, une nouvelle mise &#224; jour annonc&#233;e avant lundi :style:
attention a vos hacks


----------



## eex (15 Septembre 2007)

J'ai une question b&#234;te concernant l'iPhone (et l'iPod touch par la m&#234;me occasion, via WiFi) : est-ce qu'il est possible d'&#233;couter un streaming mp3 ?

Par ex, j'ai un r&#233;seau WiFi dispo, j'ai envie d'&#233;couter ma webradio prefer&#233;e... Je peux ? Or not ?


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

Je dirais oui il n'y a pas de raison, m&#234;me pire cela serait &#233;trange qu'il ne le fasse pas.
La mouette ou sylko, pourriez vous confirmer ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

Il ne supporte pas les application en flash..pas moyen d'écouter la radio Web


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> ah, une nouvelle mise à jour annoncée avant lundi :style:
> attention a vos hacks



On verra bien , on parle d'une refonte totale du modem..les hack logiciels compte les heures..Pour les autres hack il ne reste qu'à attendre.
J'ai mon MacBook qui est prêt ..à ne pas faire la màj


----------



## barabas-ben-2 (15 Septembre 2007)

Dis-donc La Mouette...

Hier sur "Mint" fm, une radio belge, quelle n'est pas ma surprise d'entendre l'animateur parler de l'iphone désimlocker et d'annoncer qu'on pouvait se procurer l'Iphone désimlocké en Suisse sur ton site Internet!!!! 

Tu la joues marketing à la Steve Jobs, ou quoi??!! 


Moi je dis "respect"!   

Quand le virtuel rejoins la réalité....


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

Je savais pas ...

Merci de l'info 

Edit:

http://www.diditforthelulz.com/attowned.jpg

Mort de rire


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je savais pas ...
> 
> Merci de l'info
> 
> ...


La classe :style: 



EDIT : excellente la photo aussi (la classe c'&#233;tait pour le passage &#224; la radio).


----------



## fredintosh (15 Septembre 2007)

A pr&#233;sent que certains chanceux ont d&#233;j&#224; leur iPhone, peuvent-ils nous renseigner sur l'autonomie du t&#233;l&#233;phone en utilisation normale ou intensive ?

Faut-il recharger l'iPhone tous les soirs, ou bien tient-il la distance sur plusieurs jours, notamment si l'on s'en sert uniquement comme t&#233;l&#233;phone/iPod audio + navigateur web occasionnel (sans la lecture vid&#233;o) ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

Je ne peux pas te le dire, car il est souvent sur le dock, et avec l'oreillette que j'utilise principalement. Les fois ou je sors avec toute la journée, la batterie est au deux tiers pleine ...
Sinon, les temps annoncé par Apple semblent cohérents.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je savais pas ...
> 
> Merci de l'info
> 
> ...


Tu vas poser des stands devant Orange&#8482; ?


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

O2 vends des macs, ipods et accessoires depuis au moins 2 ans maintenant, il ne reste plus qu'a rajouter l'iphone donc. rien de plus naturel en sorte :king:


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

Zut Swisscom vend des iPod


----------



## Poutchi (15 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> A présent que certains chanceux ont déjà leur iPhone, peuvent-ils nous renseigner sur l'autonomie du téléphone en utilisation normale ou intensive ?
> 
> Faut-il recharger l'iPhone tous les soirs, ou bien tient-il la distance sur plusieurs jours, notamment si l'on s'en sert uniquement comme téléphone/iPod audio + navigateur web occasionnel (sans la lecture vidéo) ?



Perso il faut que je le recharge environs un soir sur deux


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

La charge d&#233;pends tellement de l'utilisation qu'il est difficile de donner un chiffre.
Comparer un utlisateur wifi plus vid&#233;o et un utilisateur telephone par exemple....


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

Toute la journée dehors avec le iPhone:
-WiFi
-Edge ( 3,2 Mo :rateau: )
-Bluetooth
-Téléphone

La barre n'a pas bougé ..


----------



## eex (15 Septembre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a fonctionne pas comme la jauge d'essence de ma voiture, qui met 300km pour descendre la premi&#232;re moiti&#233;e du reservoir, puis 100km pour l'autre moiti&#233;e


----------



## La mouette (15 Septembre 2007)

J'ai jamais été jusque dans le rouge, je peux pas dire


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai jamais été jusque dans le rouge, je peux pas dire


tu vas la tuer ta batterie si tu le laisse jamais se d&#233;charger compl&#232;tement !!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2007)

C'est un risque mineur &#231;a, il t&#233;l&#233;phone en suisse, c'est la facture qui va le tuer&#8230;


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2007)

A propos de tarifs.
comment peut on m'expliquer qu'avec skype out je puisse t&#233;l&#233;phoner a 2 cts d'euros la minute dans toute l'europe, etat unis, chine, australie et autres et qu'une min de tel d'un portable est de 6O cts :mouais: ?


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> A propos de tarifs.
> comment peut on m'expliquer qu'avec skype out je puisse téléphoner a 2 cts d'euros la minute dans toute l'europe, etat unis, chine, australie et autres et qu'une min de tel d'un portable est de 6O cts :mouais: ?



VoIP et les connexions sont en Inde


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

Tuto desimlockage

Softs


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Tuto desimlockage
> 
> Softs



grande classe :king:

une soci&#233;t&#233; propose maintenant la lecture et modification de fichiers ms word sur iphone, et je suppose itouch.


----------



## LALLES (16 Septembre 2007)

un autre moyen de désimlocké l'iphone.... 

quelqu'un sait quand la nouvelle version software de l'iphone sera applicable?




> * - Nouvelle application de désimlockage - Lionel - 08:09:20  - Réactions *
> 
> Source : http://iphone.fiveforty.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
> La Dev Team iPhone a mis en ligne il y a quelques heures une nouvelle applications de désimlockage de l'iPhone au nom de anySIM.
> ...


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

Et au niveau audio, &#231;a donne quoi ?

Quelle diff&#233;rence y-a-t'il entre &#233;couter sa musique sur un iPhone, et l'&#233;couter sur un iPod Touch.

J'ai un peu de mal &#224; suivre...


D&#233;sol&#233; si la question a &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire...


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

LALLES a dit:


> un autre moyen de d&#233;simlock&#233; l'iphone....
> 
> quelqu'un sait quand la nouvelle version software de l'iphone sera applicable?



Probablement la semaine prochaine version 1.1.1 
Comptez pas sur moi pour tester ce soft et faire ensuite la m&#224;j


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et au niveau audio, ça donne quoi ?
> 
> Quelle différence y-a-t'il entre écouter sa musique sur un iPhone, et l'écouter sur un iPod Touch.
> 
> ...



Les deux appareils sont identiques au niveau du soft pour iPod, avec la possibilité de télépcharger des musiques via le Touch. Cette possibilité sera ajoutée à l'iPhone dans les prochaines versions du soft


----------



## LALLES (16 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et au niveau audio, ça donne quoi ?
> 
> Quelle différence y-a-t'il entre écouter sa musique sur un iPhone, et l'écouter sur un iPod Touch.
> 
> ...



aucune, sinon que cela te coutera moins cher actuellement sur l'ipod touch


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2007)

toujours dans me recherche de solution VOIP, je viens de trouver ceci:
skype en wifi
jajah
aim express


----------



## divoli (16 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Les deux appareils sont identiques au niveau du soft pour iPod, avec la possibilité de télépcharger des musiques via le Touch. Cette possibilité sera ajoutée à l'iPhone dans les prochaines versions du soft



Et au niveau des composants audio, ce sont les mêmes (de même qualité). Est-ce que tu as essayé sur l'iPhone ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et au niveau des composants audio, ce sont les mêmes (de même qualité). Est-ce que tu as essayé sur l'iPhone ?



Oui les même. Faut pas oublier le bût de Apple, produire beaucoup à moindre coûts . Donc plus il y a de composant identiques/standards moins les coûts de production seront élevés


----------



## La mouette (16 Septembre 2007)

Montez un iPhone comme un disque externe sur son bureau.

Lien: 

http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
http://code.google.com/p/iphonedisk/

Il faut que l'iPhone soit activ&#233;  ( pas forc&#233;ment desimlock&#233; )


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2007)

Dis donc, pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone ferm&#233;, je le trouve bien ouvert maintenant


----------



## dem1980 (16 Septembre 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Montez un iPhone comme un disque externe sur son bureau.
> 
> Lien:
> 
> ...


marvelous ! j ai hate de voir si ca marche sur itouch..


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2007)

Est ce que je peux utiliser l'iphone comme disque de sauvegarde alors ?   


Et puis m&#234;me si c'est vieux c'est toujours aussi bon, un extrait du late late show:

[YOUTUBE]TyuDAzzKnz8[/YOUTUBE]


bon faisons donc une liste:
un clent voip pour &#233;conomiser
un client vlc pour les divx et autres formats exotiques
un logiciel pour lire et &#233;crire des fichiers excels.

Au fait est ce que quelqu'un peut essayer une feuille sur google tableur ?
parce que si cela marche, plus besoin de logiciel, merci google :style:


----------



## LALLES (16 Septembre 2007)

Une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui n'ont vraiment pas envie d'avoir Orange (et pour la Belgique) il sera possible moyennant 300 Euros de plus d'avoir l'iphone désimlocké...




> *Exclu] iPhone chez Orange en France : le 22 novembre !*
> 
> Par Grouik
> 
> ...


----------



## gto55 (16 Septembre 2007)

*Voici encore quelques informations à propos de l'iPhone en France, chez Orange :

- l'iPhone sera disponible - non pas le 29 novembre comme le disait ThinkSecret - mais bien le 22 novembre.
- notre source confirme que l'appareil ne fera ni 3G, ni GPS, dans un premier temps
- il n'y aura pas de logo « Orange » sur le téléphone (ouf !)
- il n'y aura pas non plus de « Orange World », et tout le tralala. L'iPhone n'aura pas de spécificité à ce niveau.
- on pourra prendre un iPhone sur tous les abonnements « Voix »
- pour les abonnements données (« data »), il n'y aura AUCUN forfait illimité.:hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:   :mouais:   Le client devra payer à la consommation (avec sans doute, divers paliers de données)
- les forfaits « données » spécifiques à l'iPhone ne pourront être utilisés qu'avec l'iPhone (comme pour les blackberry, en fait)
- Nous avons eu la confirmation définitive que pour 300 Euros de plus, l'iPhone pourra être débloqué. Et au bout de 6 mois, comme l'exige la loi, il sera possible de le faire débloquer gratuitement par l'opérateur.

mac4ever*:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## lifenight (16 Septembre 2007)

J'ai lu &#231;a aussi chez eux, j'esp&#232;re qu'il sera dispo avant &#231;a, l'attente commence vraiment &#224; se faire longue, puis si l'iphone peut &#234;tre vendu d&#233;simlock&#233;, pourquoi ne pas le lancer directement en Belgique en m&#234;me temps que la France vu qu'ici on ne peut pas simlocker un t&#233;l&#233;phone ???!!! (quitte &#224; payer un peu plus cher)

J'esp&#232;re qu'on en saura plus mardi sinon je sens que je vais p&#233;ter un plomb (oui je sais, pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone mais &#231;a fait TROP longtemps qu'on attend !)


----------



## gto55 (16 Septembre 2007)

alalalala voila encore l'exception CULCULturelle bien française et bien conne   

Oui oui...


----------



## raphpascual (16 Septembre 2007)

Quelle est le rapport avec l' exception culturelle ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Quelle est le rapport avec l' exception culturelle ?


 
Aucun. Merci de revenir rapidement au sujet.


----------



## LALLES (16 Septembre 2007)

lifenight a dit:


> J'ai lu ça aussi chez eux, j'espère qu'il sera dispo avant ça, l'attente commence vraiment à se faire longue, puis si l'iphone peut être vendu désimlocké, pourquoi ne pas le lancer directement en Belgique en même temps que la France vu qu'ici on ne peut pas simlocker un téléphone ???!!! (quitte à payer un peu plus cher)
> 
> J'espère qu'on en saura plus mardi sinon je sens que je vais péter un plomb (oui je sais, pour un téléphone mais ça fait TROP longtemps qu'on attend !)



Rien ne dit que Apple ne le proposera pas en même temps en Belgique (fin Novembre) sinon la France n'est pas loin


----------



## Damounet (16 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

ai beau cherché, pas trouvé... je ne vais pas tarder à recevoir un iphone et une turbo sim de nextway, mais je ne trouve pas le lien d'un tuto pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire pour débloquer l'iphone et ensuite le desimlocker... help, merci d'avance soit de vos lumières soit de vos redirections, ciao a tutti,

Damien


----------



## david2326 (16 Septembre 2007)

Hello world.

Dites, quelqu'un sait si il faudra obligatoirement un forfait data pour surfer via SAFARI sur iPhone? J'ai actuellement un de ces vieux forfait WAP illimité chez Bouygues Tel, qu'ils ne font d'ailleurs plus, et j'aurai aimé savoir si c'etait susceptible de fonctionner avant de sauter sur l'occaz qui m'est offerte d'en acheter un aux US sous tres peu (si possible avant la 1.1.1)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2007)

david2326 a dit:


> Hello world.
> 
> Dites, quelqu'un sait si il faudra obligatoirement un forfait data pour surfer via SAFARI sur iPhone? J'ai actuellement un de ces vieux forfait WAP illimité chez Bouygues Tel, qu'ils ne font d'ailleurs plus, et j'aurai aimé savoir si c'etait susceptible de fonctionner avant de sauter sur l'occaz qui m'est offerte d'en acheter un aux US sous tres peu (si possible avant la 1.1.1)
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Le WAP illimit&#233; &#231;a veux sans doute dire les communication GPRS illimit&#233; si tu l'as depuis longtemps ce forfait.

Je ne pense pas que &#231;a fonctionne avec l'iPhone (apparement juste GSM + EDGE). En plus c'est trop lent pour des vrai page web 

Mais ce que je dis est &#224; v&#233;rifier.


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Le WAP illimité ça veux sans doute dire les communication GPRS illimité si tu l'as depuis longtemps ce forfait.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que ça fonctionne avec l'iPhone (apparement juste GSM + EDGE). En plus c'est trop lent pour des vrai page web
> 
> Mais ce que je dis est à vérifier.



tsss, tu es jaloux de pas en avoir un, c'est tout  



j'espere qu'on pourra y mettre Opera Mini (enfin, qu'une version sorte) car il y a pas mal d'optimisation pour le bas debit (choix de pas mettre d'image, etc)


----------



## tweek (17 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'espere qu'on pourra y mettre Opera Mini (enfin, qu'une version sorte) car il y a pas mal d'optimisation pour le bas debit (choix de pas mettre d'image, etc)



1995 FTW!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2007)

david2326 a dit:


> Hello world.
> 
> Dites, quelqu'un sait si il faudra obligatoirement un forfait data pour surfer via SAFARI sur iPhone? J'ai actuellement un de ces vieux forfait WAP illimité chez Bouygues Tel, qu'ils ne font d'ailleurs plus, et j'aurai aimé savoir si c'etait susceptible de fonctionner avant de sauter sur l'occaz qui m'est offerte d'en acheter un aux US sous tres peu (si possible avant la 1.1.1)
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Oui.

Il te suffit de paramètrer le menu EDGE de l'iPhone
Pour Orange par exemple ( France) c'est trois fois "Orange"

Pour la Suisse c'est "WAP"

Voilà


----------



## fpoil (17 Septembre 2007)

Selon le Guardian, c'est O2 qui aurait raffl&#233; la mise au Royaume Uni pour l'iphone avec un deal pas possible : "but will return to Apple as much as 40&#37; of any revenues"

l'article complet


il y en a qui sont pr&#234;ts &#224; tout pour avoir le march&#233;


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> ...Au fait est ce que quelqu'un peut essayer une feuille sur google tableur ?
> parce que si cela marche, plus besoin de logiciel, merci google :style:


Alors c'est possible m'sieurs les chanceux possesseurs d'iphone ?

je crois aussi me souvenir qu'il y a un site simulant l'écran de l'iphone non ?
je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus :hein:


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2007)

Probl&#232;me de Java Script


----------



## Alfoo (17 Septembre 2007)

de toute fa&#231;on pour la data illimit&#233;, je pense qu'Orange le proposera suite au rachat de l'op&#233;rateur virtuel TEN.
Cet avis n'engage que moi et mon eventuel futur iPhone


----------



## butok (17 Septembre 2007)

Au faite, une petite question, même si y a encore rien d'officiel, peut on d'après vous esperer trouver l'iphone à la fnac (lors de la sortie évidement). J'espere vraiment, car c'est le seul critère déterminant pour MON achat. Je veux dire par là que ce sont les seuls a proposé une vraie assurance bris et vol. Et perso pas d'iPhone sans une telle assurance.

Donc y a t'il eu des rumeures dans ce sens que je n'aurai pas vue? Et votre avis a vous ?


----------



## fpoil (17 Septembre 2007)

NON &#224; coup sur


----------



## Poutchi (17 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> NON à coup sur



je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait non à coup sur..

Je rappelle au cas ou qu'ici il n'y a pas d'AppleStore officiel. Les revendeurs officiels ne sont tout de même pas légion donc bon..il est possible que la fnac en vendent dans leurs espaces apple.


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2007)

Et bien moi, je dis, OUI &#224; coup sur. La FNAC &#233;tant en plus partenaire d'Orange pour ses forfaits mobiles


----------



## Paradise (17 Septembre 2007)

butok a dit:


> Au faite, une petite question, m&#234;me si y a encore rien d'officiel, peut on d'apr&#232;s vous esperer trouver l'iphone &#224; la fnac (lors de la sortie &#233;videment). J'espere vraiment, car c'est le seul crit&#232;re d&#233;terminant pour MON achat. Je veux dire par l&#224; que ce sont les seuls a propos&#233; une vraie assurance bris et vol. Et perso pas d'iPhone sans une telle assurance.
> 
> Donc y a t'il eu des rumeures dans ce sens que je n'aurai pas vue? Et votre avis a vous ?


*
Wait and See!! *
C'est la Premi&#232;re fois qu'Apple sort un Phone , donc peut &#234;tre que la Fnac change de point de vu!!!     surtout que la pomme est tr&#232;s bien vue depuis quelques temps la bas!!!


----------



## tyler_d (17 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> NON à coup sur




je suis d'accord. n'oubliez pas que FT et orange ont leur propre réseaux de boutiques.


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Alors c'est possible m'sieurs les chanceux possesseurs d'iphone ?
> 
> je crois aussi me souvenir qu'il y a un site simulant l'&#233;cran de l'iphone non ?
> je n'arrive plus &#224; mettre la main dessus :hein:





La mouette a dit:


> Probl&#232;me de Java Script


mince :mouais: 
Une splendide solution multi plateforme qui s'envole...
A moins que firefox pointe le bout de son nez sur iphone :style:


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Septembre 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Et bien moi, je dis, OUI &#224; coup sur. La FNAC &#233;tant en plus partenaire d'Orange pour ses forfaits mobiles


+1 Avec les AppleShop de la Fnac et en plus comme tu le dis la Fnac vend d&#233;j&#224; des mobiles avec forfaits orange


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2007)

Apparement, je ne suis pas le seul &#224; r&#233;clamer firefox, au moins avec ff google tableur et docs  sont lisibles, &#233;ditables du coup:
calculatrice programmable a gogo
docs a gogo
tout ce qui me faut :style:

par contre de combien est le cache allou&#233; au navigateur ?


----------



## raphpascual (17 Septembre 2007)

Plus de doute pour la tribune.


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2007)

> le téléphone mobile-baladeur audio et vidéo d'Apple.


En gros, un PDA quoi?  
Bon, sinon, y'a iTunes 7.4.2, qui resoud des problemes de syncro avec un iphone, et les sonneries (toujours elles...)  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2007)

Rien à signaler pour le moement.
J'attends les feedback pour me lancer.
Suis toujours en 7.4.1


----------



## PommeQ (18 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Plus de doute pour la tribune.



Annoncé a France Info ce matin egalement


----------



## xao85 (18 Septembre 2007)

Europe 2 vien également de le dire, et la conférence de londre serait en rapport!


----------



## cedriclekine (18 Septembre 2007)

je pense que la fnac sera un ditributeur comme l'apple store. Les partenariats fnac/apple sont forts en france.. ca ne sera à mon avis pas un obstacle


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2007)

Ce sujet, qui restera le fil historique du lancement et des d&#233;buts de l'iPhone, se voit trouver son &#233;pilogue. L'iPhone a &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233; en janvier aux Etats-Unis. D&#233;sormais il arrive sur le continent europ&#233;en. La donne change pour nous: nous allons enfin pouvoir le voir, le toucher, le tester, et le poss&#233;der pour les plus chanceux.

Rendez-vous dans les autres sujets d&#233;j&#224; lanc&#233;s, ou &#224; venir, ici dans R&#233;agissez, ou sur Informatique nomade et iGeneration pour les astuces, bidouilles techniques, etc.


----------

